# Der Cube Stereo 160 HPA 27,5 Thread



## Biermille (15. Februar 2015)

Moin. 
Hier kann ab sofort alles rein, was das oben genannte Bike betrifft.
Bilder, Erfahrungen, Fragen etc.

Auf gehts...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (15. Februar 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Moin.
> Hier kann ab sofort alles rein, was das oben genannte Bike betrifft.
> Bilder, Erfahrungen, Fragen etc.
> 
> Auf gehts...


ich bekomm meins im märz endlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biermille (15. Februar 2015)

Gestern bei der Jungfernfahrt 
Begeisterung pur.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (15. Februar 2015)

glückwunsch sieht gut aus! @Biermille 

ich warte schon seit über zwei monaten...


----------



## Zerzal (15. Februar 2015)

Boa Mille jetzt warst du schneller.....


----------



## Zerzal (15. Februar 2015)

Nach dem ich auch seit Oktober auf das Race gewartet habe, habe ich ebenfalls gestern die Jungfernfahrt gemacht.

Es ist ein absolutes Hammer Bike mit dauergrins Garantie.
Die Pike ist absolut genial und der Dämpfer ist fürs erste auch schon gut eingestellt.
Der Grip des Hans Dampf ist unerwartet stark. Was man allerdings auch im Rollwiderstand merkt.

Folgendes wurde bereits geänderten.

Vorne 203mm SLX, und hinten 180mm SLX Scheiben gleich beim Händler gewechselt.

Marsh Guard und die Ergon GE1 dran gemacht. Der GE1 ist absolut super. Werde ich beim Acid auch gleich wechseln.

Pedale habe ich die Cube flats dran. Die Pedale scheint mir ganz ok zu sein. CNC gefrästes Alu und relativ leicht. Nur mit den pinns bin ich noch nicht warm geworden. Irgendwie haben die zu wenig Grip.


Grüsse


----------



## Zerzal (15. Februar 2015)

@ kampf.zwerg

Welches 160er hast du dir bestellt?


Gerade eben beim gassi gehen an der Garage vorbeigekommen und konnte es nicht lassen kurz den Kettenstrebeschutz anzubringen. 


Grüsse


----------



## kampf.zwerg (15. Februar 2015)

Glückwunsch zum radel! Sieht sauber aus bei mir wärs auch fast dasselbe geworden hab mich dann aber fürs tm entschieden wegen lieferengpässen und hab auch nur über tausend Kontakte eins ordern können was voraussichtlich März endlich kommt (fällt sicher voll in die Klausurphase...) 

Ich wollte unbedingt komplett XT weil ich mit niedrigeren Gruppen immer reingefallen bin oder wenn ich bei Komponenten gespart hab und außerdem macht mich die neue 36 ziemlich an und kettenführung wollte ich auch gern dran haben


----------



## Zerzal (15. Februar 2015)

Jo bei mir war das TM auch in der ängeren Auswahl... Is schon n tolles Radel und XT ne feine Sache. Allerdings war mir der Preis dann zu hoch. Mit dem Bike aleine ist es ja e meistens nicht getan. Da kommen ja immer noch irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten. Angebot war auch supi und da die Dinger Weg gehen wie warme Semmel habe ich nicht lange gefackelt.
Liefertermin wäre eigentlich auch Anfang März gewesen. Deswegen freut es mich doppelt das es nun doch schon da ist.  

Kettenführung ist schon bestellt. 

Na dann hoffen wir das deins auch bald kommt. 

Grüsse


----------



## peter-dd (15. Februar 2015)

Hey Zersal, das sieht ja fast aus wie meine *-* 


Meins hab ich jedoch bereits im September bestellt und nun endlich seit 2 Wochen. Geht ab und macht wesentlich mehr Spaß bergab, als mein AMS.


----------



## peter-dd (15. Februar 2015)

Sagt mal, fährt jemand das so wie ich mit Klicker ? Wenn ja, kommt es bei euch auch vor, dass ihr in einer waagerechten Pedallstellung (linkes Pedal hinten)  ihr mit dem Fuß auf einmal auf der strebe steht- also mit der hacke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (16. Februar 2015)

Hey Peter geiles Bike  und Sommer scheint ihr auch schon zu haben...

bezüglich deines Problems mit den Klicker kann ich nichts sagen. Fahre Platform mit Five ten. Aber ich denke mal das sollte so nicht sein...?!

grüsse


----------



## peter-dd (16. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank  Naja Sommer ni wirklich,  jedoch wenn die Sonne auf die gefrorenen Wiesen und Felder Haut,  kann man ganz schön wühlen 

Na dann wird das wohl an meiner Pedallstellung liegen...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (16. Februar 2015)

@Biermille und @Zerzal 
Meint ihr das Bike ist voll bikeparkfähig? Bzw hab ich gehört dass man mit der reverb an den liften Schäden kriegt? 
Ich bin zwar nicht so sprungverrückt aber trotzdem würden mich dazu mal paar Meinungen interessieren 

Weil ich plane nachm Abi mit nem Kumpel nen zweiwöchigen roadtrip 

Grüße Jonas


----------



## Biermille (16. Februar 2015)

Naja voll Bikeparkfähig würde ich jetzt nicht gerade sagen. Kommt auf dein Fahrstil drauf an. Laut Cube sind Sprünge bis 0,5m kein Problem.
Nächster Faktor wäre dann noch Gewicht und Streckengegebenheiten.
Also in meinem Fall denke ich kann ich auf jeden Fall in den Park, fahre nur Flowtrails und ein ganz bissche Freeride. Aufm halben Meter komme ich glaub noch nicht mal 
Thema Lift, Willingen, Winterberg und Warstein hatten jeweils andere Aufnahmepunkte zum Schleppen, also nicht direkt an der Sattelstütze. Aber eigentlich wenn die Stütze komplett eingefahren ist sollte das gehen. Evtl bissl gummi drum wickeln oder so.
Reverb und Bikepark... gefährliche Mischung. Vor der Abfahrt Sattel versenken. Ich weiß wovon ich rede... aua.

Desweiteren wäre es angebracht noch eine Kettenführung zu montieren. Sollte kette nach Innen abspringen kann es eklig werden.

Gruß  mille

Edit: Ja, doch in Schwarz siehts auch Lecker aus, kommt auf der Cube HP gar nicht so gut rüber.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (16. Februar 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Naja voll Bikeparkfähig würde ich jetzt nicht gerade sagen. Kommt auf dein Fahrstil drauf an. Laut Cube sind Sprünge bis 0,5m kein Problem.
> Nächster Faktor wäre dann noch Gewicht und Streckengegebenheiten.
> Also in meinem Fall denke ich kann ich auf jeden Fall in den Park, fahre nur Flowtrails und ein ganz bissche Freeride. Aufm halben Meter komme ich glaub noch nicht mal
> Thema Lift, Willingen, Winterberg und Warstein hatten jeweils andere Aufnahmepunkte zum Schleppen, also nicht direkt an der Sattelstütze. Aber eigentlich wenn die Stütze komplett eingefahren ist sollte das gehen. Evtl bissl gummi drum wickeln oder so.
> ...


danke für die Info!
Also 0,5m ist ja lächerlich das macht doch eig jedes mtb heute mit :'D ob nun 0,5 weit oder tief sei mal dahin gestellt 

Naja ich wiege mit Ausrüstung vlt 75 oder so und fahrtechnik ist denk ich ganz passabel. Wie gesagt Riesen Sprünge trau ich mich eh (noch) nicht fahr lieber Flow trail oder mal was technisches ohne iwelche doubles weil ich eh kein fullface habe 

Kettenführung ist ja zum Glück schon dran und reverb kommt bergab eh runter 

PS: geplant ist pod smrkem, spicak, leogang, vlt vinschgau kurz, livigno und serfaus


----------



## Biermille (16. Februar 2015)

Ach stimmt, bei dir wird es ja das TM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biermille (16. Februar 2015)

Halt Stop!

Muss mich verbessern. Sprünge bis 1m gehen klar.


http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienungsanleitungen/


----------



## kampf.zwerg (16. Februar 2015)

Frag mich wie das die Cube Action team Fahrer so im Rennen machen bei größeren Sprüngen 
Meter hat man schon bei nem bunny hop


----------



## Zerzal (16. Februar 2015)

Also ich würde jetzt auch sagen wenn man die großen Sprünge weglässt, nicht überall unüberlegt drüber Brettert und nicht 10x im Monat im Park fährt dann sollte man mit dem TM gut bedient sein. Vermutlich auch mit dem Race oder dem Pro. Wobei ich dort wenn dann eher Sorgen wegen des Dämpfers hätte. 

Wenn ich bedenke was ich den Sommer so mit meinem Acid gefahren bin. Dort steigen andere ab..... Traue ich meinem Race so einiges zu. KeFü mit taco wäre noch praktisch. 


Man kann auch 2 Meter nehmen. Musst einfach damit rechnen das es halt früher oder später möglicherweise kracht. Garantie wäre dann aber vermutlich flöten. Und Schmerzen könnte es auch.....

Wegen Lift kann ich absolut nichts sagen.

Grüße


----------



## peter-dd (16. Februar 2015)

Also zwischen Pod smrkem und Leogang liegen aber auch Welten. Das eine ist ein flowiges Singletrail Ressort und in Leogang kann es schon sehr anspruchsvoll werden. Jedoch ist das alles locker fahrbar mit dem Stereo (mal abgesehen von den teilweise engen Baumabständen mit dem riesen Lenker)


----------



## Zerzal (16. Februar 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Halt Stop!
> 
> Muss mich verbessern. Sprünge bis 1m gehen klar.
> 
> ...


 
und das TM hat glaube ich sogar 170mm..... Also theoretisch. 

Is  sowiso komisch 140mm-160mm 1m und ab 160mm was fahrbar ist. Der 1 cm wird ja wohl nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel ausmachen. ...?! Da geht es ja Wohl vor um die Garantie?!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (16. Februar 2015)

Das tm hat nur vorn 170. Aber schaut euch die Belastungen an die im Cube testlabor von den Rahmen mitgemacht werden (siehe Hausbesuch Cube) und auch im Rennen sa wird bikepark schon halten wenn man die Sprünge sauber landet 
Kumpel hat nen ams 130 mit 150er revelation und der ist damit so oft ne dh strecke runter gehackt mit nem roadgap und einigen weiten Sprüngen über 5m und an dem Rahmen ist bis heute nix  ist Zwar nur nen kleiner leichter Kerl aber trotzdem dir Räder halten schon was aus ich mach mir eher bei dem (schmalen) laufradsatz sorgen als beim Rahmen


----------



## Biermille (16. Februar 2015)

Nochmal zum Thema Kettenführung... Hab mich mal vor der Arbeit schnell unters Bike geschmissen und gemessen. 
Sollte ISCG 5 sein oder? Nirgends eine Info im Netz gefunden.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (16. Februar 2015)

Ja also was anderes würde mich wundern 
Suche einfach mal die e13 kf die am tm dran ist das ist sicherlich iscg 05


----------



## Biermille (16. Februar 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ja also was anderes würde mich wundern
> Suche einfach mal die e13 kf die am tm dran ist das ist sicherlich iscg 05



Jo, die gibts in drei verschiedenen Varianten 
Muss aber eigentlich ISCG 5 sein...


----------



## Zerzal (16. Februar 2015)

Soviel ich weiß ist es ISCG5. Ich meinete das sogar irgendwo im Zusammenhang mit dem Race gelesen zuhaben. Sicher bin ich aber nicht. Finde es gerade nicht mehr.

Eine e13 Trs Dual mit taco sollte, wenn sie dann endlich mal verfügbar ist, bei meinem Händler eintrudeln..... Leider wirds wohl dauern..... Ansonsten halt ne MRP 2X.

edit: ich sehe gerade auf der cube Page ist bei den Spezifikationen zu lesen :
" Rahmen: HPA Ultralight, Advanced Hydroform, Triple Butted, ETC 4-Link, ISCG mount, AXH"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (17. Februar 2015)

Heute verbaut eigentlich kein Hersteller mehr ISCG03. Geht bei den großen Durchmessern der Pressfit-Tretlagergehäuse auch gar nicht, glaube ich.

Wem die 100-120€ für die e.thirteen oder die MRP zu viel sind:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/duo-dual-ring-guide.htm
Gibts allerdings noch keine Erfahrungen dazu. Müsste mal jemand Versuchskaninchen spielen.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (18. Februar 2015)

Kann schon jmd sagen was die dt swiss Felgen für ne innenweite haben?


----------



## mathijsen (18. Februar 2015)

Steht doch in den Specs: 584x25C, also 25mm


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte das ist die außenweite


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Februar 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Gestern bei der Jungfernfahrt
> Begeisterung pur.





Servus, hoffe bei dir hält die Radnabe hinten länger als bei mir. Nach knapp 3 Monaten war das Lager kaputt. Bei mir laufen jetzt die Hope Ztr Flow Laufräder  
Schaltung war auch nicht gerade die beste da bin ich jetzt mit der Sram X9 besser bedient aber was die Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen und Rahmen angeht ein Top Bike 
Hat auch den Bikepark mit 3m drops und sprüngen locker weg gesteckt


----------



## Biermille (19. Februar 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Hat auch den Bikepark mit 3m drops und sprüngen locker weg gesteckt



Mit den alten Naben?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Februar 2015)

Richtig 
Wird wohl der auslöser sein aber trotz allem sollte so ein Enduro das mitmachen. Kann im Wald auch vorkommen


----------



## Biermille (19. Februar 2015)

Joar... 3m ist schon ein Wort. 
Mal was anderes. Finde irgendwie nicht das richtige Setup für den Dämpfer.
Wenn ich Sag auf ca.25-30% einstelle rutscht das Gummi fast unten drüber. Mach ich dann mehr lauft rein ist der Dämpfer zu hart. Beim Rebound verstellen merk ich keinen Unterschied....!?
Hab bei 95 Kilo 9-10 Bar drauf.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Februar 2015)

Puh, ich hab so 72kg und 6,5 Bar drin! 
Hab auch nirgends dran rum gedreht. 

Versuch doch spasseshalb mal 7,5 oder 8! Kaputt machst da sicher nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (19. Februar 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Mit den alten Naben?


 
Das habe ich auch gedacht. 

nicht umsonst sagt Cube Sprünge bis 1 Meter. Es müssen ja alle Teile die Belastung aushalten. Und wenn zB. Die LRS das nicht packen nütz der stärkste Rahmen nichts.....
Sonst muss man halt einfach damit rechnen das was kaputt  geht. 

Bezüglich Dämpfer. Ich hab zwar den Fox aber der Gummi geht auch bis ca 0.5cm an den Rand. Mein Händler meinte ich soll das erstmal so lassen. Solange er nicht durchschlägt ist das erst mal nicht so tragisch. 

Eventuell kannst du ja mal zum Händler. Ist ja neu das Bike. 

Schlägtst du den durch?

Altetnativ kannst ja mal die augen offen halten und eventuel in Betracht zihen irgendwo günstig den Fox CTD schießen?! Der sollte ja bei dir auch passen. 

Grüße


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Februar 2015)

Die 1 Meter Regel hör ich jetzt auch zum ersten mal.
Hatt vorher ein Ams Race und bin damit die selben Strecken gefahren und da war nie was. Naja da warn auch Dt swiss Räder drin  Diese Cube gelabelten Dinger weiß ja niemand was da drin steckt.

Jedenfalls sollte jetzt nix mehr kaputt gehen


----------



## Biermille (19. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Schlägtst du den durch?


 
Durchgeschlagen noch nicht. Kurz davor. Wollte ihm eigentlich noch ne Chance geben bevor ich aufrüste 
Aber wenn es nicht geht, gehts nicht.
Mal sehen was mein Händler sagt, vielleicht kann man da was machen.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Februar 2015)

Wo seid ihr denn unterwegs?
Evtl jemand ab und zu im Pfälzer Wald? Oder im Park in Trippstadt?


----------



## Zerzal (19. Februar 2015)

@Ghostrider
von der Regel habe ich auch erst vor kurzem gehört. Wenn ich bedenke was ich mit meinem 29er Acid gefahren bin müsste das ja schon lange tot sein. Habe mein Bike um spass zuhaben und nicht um es in die Vitrine zu stellen.....


@mille
Edith: Irgendwie hat der Browser meine Nachricht gefressen.

wenn er nicht durchschlägt würde ich es einfach mal so lassen und bei Gelegenheit dem Händler berichten und mal schauen was der dazu meint.
wie gesagt, mein Gummi geht auch fast bis zum Rand und ich werde einfach mal fahren und sehen was passiert. solange der er nicht durchschlägt is es ja ok und man sollte meinen man kann den Federweg bis aufs letzte nutzen....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Februar 2015)

Ganz genau so siehts aus!
Ich spring dort runter wo ich springen möchte. Natürlich hab ich meine Grenzen, möchte ja noch länger Leben  aber trotzdem hab ich jetzt nicht umsonst so ein teures Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Februar 2015)

Ich find die community hier einfach genial 
Hatte (wenn auch nur wenig) noch kein Kontakt mit irgendwelchen besserwisser oder möchtegern vollprofis 

Hoffe das bleibt bestehen.


----------



## Zerzal (19. Februar 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ganz genau so siehts aus!
> Ich spring dort runter wo ich springen möchte. Natürlich hab ich meine Grenzen, möchte ja noch länger Leben  aber trotzdem hab ich jetzt nicht umsonst so ein teures Bike.


so ist es NO RISK NO FUN......... 


Sonst kommt noch Langeweile auf.......


----------



## Zerzal (19. Februar 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Wo seid ihr denn unterwegs?
> Evtl jemand ab und zu im Pfälzer Wald? Oder im Park in Trippstadt?


 
Hauptsächlich Zentralschweiz. 

Aber die die google bildet vom Pfälzer Wald sehen GÄIL aus. Glat n Urlaub Wert.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Februar 2015)

Wärst du nicht der erste  was hier in der Saison los ist 

Muss man morgens gegen 8 schon auf den Trails sein damit man noch Spaß hat bevor die ganzen Wanderer alles belagern


----------



## mathijsen (19. Februar 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Joar... 3m ist schon ein Wort.
> Mal was anderes. Finde irgendwie nicht das richtige Setup für den Dämpfer.
> Wenn ich Sag auf ca.25-30% einstelle rutscht das Gummi fast unten drüber. Mach ich dann mehr lauft rein ist der Dämpfer zu hart. Beim Rebound verstellen merk ich keinen Unterschied....!?
> Hab bei 95 Kilo 9-10 Bar drauf.


Der Dämpfer war so bereits am Vorjahresmodell (Fritzz 160 HPA Pro) verbaut und hat schon da bzgl. der Kennlinie entsprechende Kritik auf sich gezogen: http://dirtmountainbike.de/dirt-100/dirt-100-cube-fritzz-160-hpa-pro-27-5
Genau das, was du beschreibst. Die Jungs hier haben die Luftkammer verkleinert, um ihn progressiver zu machen: http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-das-cube-fritzz-160-hpa-pro-27-5-im-dauertest/
Er hier wahrscheinlich auch...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manitou-radium-pro-endprogression-erhoehen.740988/
Offizielle Luftkammerspacer schein es aber nicht zu geben. Ob man das bei einem Dämpfer auch dadurch machen kann, in dem man einfach Öl in die Luftkammer füllt wie manche bei ihren Gabeln, weiß ich nicht. Notfalls mal die Fahrwerks-Techies hier im Forum fragen oder den eben genannten Thread wiederbeleben.


----------



## Biermille (20. Februar 2015)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Werde dann mit dem Luftdruck ein wenig spielen, sodass dann wirklich kurz vor Knapp das Gummi unten anliegt. 
Parallel werde ich mich mal nach einen anderen Dämpfer umsehen.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. Februar 2015)

der Manitou Dämpfer kam mir bei einer kurzen Probefahrt auch ziemlich "gefühllos" vor.
Ich denke  z.B. ein RS Monarch holt nochmal ne Menge mehr aus deinem Bike.
Da gibt es evtl. bei Bike-Discount z.Z. gute Angebote.


----------



## Orby (20. Februar 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer war so bereits am Vorjahresmodell (Fritzz 160 HPA Pro) verbaut und hat schon da bzgl. der Kennlinie entsprechende Kritik auf sich gezogen: http://dirtmountainbike.de/dirt-100/dirt-100-cube-fritzz-160-hpa-pro-27-5
> Genau das, was du beschreibst. Die Jungs hier haben die Luftkammer verkleinert, um ihn progressiver zu machen: http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-das-cube-fritzz-160-hpa-pro-27-5-im-dauertest/
> Er hier wahrscheinlich auch...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manitou-radium-pro-endprogression-erhoehen.740988/
> Offizielle Luftkammerspacer schein es aber nicht zu geben. Ob man das bei einem Dämpfer auch dadurch machen kann, in dem man einfach Öl in die Luftkammer füllt wie manche bei ihren Gabeln, weiß ich nicht. Notfalls mal die Fahrwerks-Techies hier im Forum fragen oder den eben genannten Thread wiederbeleben.



Kann das mit dem Fritzz 160 Pro bestätigen. Mein BikeBuddy fährt es und klagt über das gleiche Thema.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Februar 2015)

Ganz komisch.
Ich hab immer gut 1cm Platz bis zur Kante. Hab auch schon richtig ein Sprung verhauen und bin echt mit allem falsch aufgeschlagen  auch da war Gabel und Dämpfer unbeeindruckt.

Würd mich jetzt mal interessieren was da anders läuft.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Februar 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich find die community hier einfach genial
> Hatte (wenn auch nur wenig) noch kein Kontakt mit irgendwelchen besserwisser oder möchtegern vollprofis
> 
> Hoffe das bleibt bestehen.


 Das finden ich aber auch. Und wie!

zeigt ja schon die Dämpfer Sachen von mille.... Er wusste ja das er nicht unbedingt der beste ist. Hat ihn trozdem ausprobiert, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt so zufrieden, berichtet davon und alle stehen gleich mit Rat zur Seite und nimand mosert rum, so ala habs dir ja gesagt bla bla bla ect ect....... TOP! 

Einfach toll hier das Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biermille (20. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> zeigt ja schon die Dämpfer Sachen von mille....



Hehe jo  hätte ich gewusst das es so gravierend ist, hätte ich gleich beim Kauf einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen lassen.
Ich denke mal es kommt auch ein wenig auf das Gewicht an 
Mit dem Monarch hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt.
Meine Kettenführung ist eben angekommen btw


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Februar 2015)

Kann mir jetzt auch nichts anderes vorstellen. RockShox find ich generell geil. Kommt mir irgendwann, wenn Dämpfer und Gabel am Ende sind auch dran


----------



## Zerzal (20. Februar 2015)

Jo. Deswegen habe ich unter anderem  meinem Händler vertraut und gleich das Race genommen.

@ Mille 
anbei n Foto von meinem Gummi nach ner witzigen Abfahrt.  Und wie gesagt mein Händler meinte ich soll das einfach mal so lassen und fahre. Wenn er durch geht finden wir schon ne Lösung.

Außerdem ist jetzt au auch kalt und die Temperatur schwankt. Mal schauen wie es sich verhält wenn es wärmer wird.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Februar 2015)

So habe gerade Zeit gefunden die originalen cube Pedal Pins, die mir nicht passen gegen die Reverse Ersatz Pins zu tauschen. Mal schauen ob der Grip jetzt besser ist. Iwie bin ich mit den cube Pedale noch nicht so warm geworden. Wenns jetzt nicht passt kommen Sie aufs Acid dort würde mir der Grip reichen. Keine Ahnung was ich dann aufs Race packen soll.....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> So habe gerade Zeit gefunden die originalen cube Pedal Pins, die mir nicht passen gegen die Reverse Ersatz Pins zu tauschen. Mal schauen ob der Grip jetzt besser ist. Iwie bin ich mit den cube Pedale noch nicht so warm geworden. Wenns jetzt nicht passt kommen Sie aufs Acid dort würde mir der Grip reichen. Keine Ahnung was ich dann aufs Race packen soll.....


Dmr vault kann ich nur empfehlen wiegen zwar etwas aber Sack stabil oder du machst klickis dran


----------



## Zerzal (20. Februar 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Dmr vault kann ich nur empfehlen wiegen zwar etwas aber Sack stabil oder du machst klickis dran


 
Klickis.... Was ist das..... Nie im Leben.... 

Mit den DMR Vault liebäugle ich auch schon. Oder was von Hope f20 oder nc-17 sudpin III . die numberNine wären interessant. ZB. was die Breite des Pedal angeht. Der Preis ist ja völlig dubidu...

mille welche KeFü hast du?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Februar 2015)

sehen schon schnieke aus  passt zwar farblich nicht an mein tm dann aber mal sehen vlt kommen auch die klickis noch dran bei dem Matsch


----------



## Zerzal (20. Februar 2015)

Ja die sehen schon sexy aus. Genau die stehen auch oben auf der Liste. Allerdings wärden wohl die Bluen pins nicht lange blau sein... Hans bei meinen roten schon beim auspacken gemerkt. Farbe hält nicht wirklich.


----------



## Biermille (20. Februar 2015)

Hab mir für schmales Geld die e*thirteen  trs dual geholt. Zwar ohne Taco, aber kommt dann eh ein Bashring drauf. 
Wenn ich mal mit ner breiteren Hose unterwegs bin muss ich mit dem Kettenblatt aufpassen

Anhang anzeigen 361695 Anhang anzeigen 361695


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (20. Februar 2015)

Wie macht ihr das mit dem Bild direkt im Text?


----------



## Zerzal (20. Februar 2015)

Net net.... Ich warte auch noch auf meine. Aber mit Taco. hoffentlich kommt die bald. Sonst kann ich glaub neues Kettenblat mit drauf machen....

machst du die selber drauf? Hab sowas noch nie gemacht.

will aber in Zukunft mehr selber machen....


----------



## Zerzal (20. Februar 2015)

So jetzt konnte ich es nicht lassen und bin kurz mim dog gassi gefahren..... Was soll ich sagen iwie ääähhm kake.... Der Grip scheint mir nicht besser zu sein. Ich merke keinen großen Unterschied. Würde sogar sagen die Originalen Pins haben mehr Grip obwohl die neuen leicht zu gespitzt sind und die originalen dicker und flach da von oben mit Inbus verschraubt. 




Bin beim Bahnhof mal über die Rampe gesprungen. Muss schon sagen braucht schon Mut. Respekt dem der 3m springt. Jedenfalls ging der Dämpfer nicht durch und der Gummi hat locker noch 0,5 bis knapp 1cm Abstand zum Rand.
Ich muss auch sagen das ich mich auf denn Pedalen nicht wohl gefühlt habe bei der Landung.


----------



## Orby (20. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Jo. Deswegen habe ich unter anderem  meinem Händler vertraut und gleich das Race genommen.
> 
> @ Mille
> anbei n Foto von meinem Gummi nach ner witzigen Abfahrt.  Und wie gesagt mein Händler meinte ich soll das einfach mal so lassen und fahre. Wenn er durch geht finden wir schon ne Lösung.
> ...



Denke vom Fahrwerk dürfte es egal sein ob HPA oder SHPC, deswegen kurz meine Info.
Der Hinterbau ist progressiv. In diesen Bereich wie in Deinem Bild, komme ich auch recht zügig. Aber die letzten mm am Dämpfer (sind ja deutlich mehr vom realen Federweg hinten), muss es schon sehr ruppig werden. Einen Durchschlag habe ich bisher nicht geschafft. 
Mein BikeBuddy mit 15 kg mehr, hat auch in meiner Konfig mit seinen Bunnyhops von 50-75cm nicht mehr geschafft, siehe Video.  

Ist natürlich abhängig vom Fahrstil, bist Du aktiv oder "ein nasser Sack auf dem Bike" (sorry für die Wortwahl, weißt aber vermutlich was ich meine) und von den Einstellungen.
Ich habe bisher den Druck etwas nach oben korrigiert, man traut sich ja nach einer Weile mehr zu, höhere Drops und Sprünge.

Pedaltechnisch bin ich bei HT ME03 gelandet. 125 €, 285 gr., Grip ohne Ende und zerlegen garantiert jeden normalen Schuh in paar Wochen. Ohne FiveTen o.ä. nicht sinnvoll.
Gibt es hier im Bikemarkt als Chinaware für ca. 60-70€. Wobei HT ja auch China ist


----------



## Orby (20. Februar 2015)

Bild vergessen, noch auf dem alten Bike.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Februar 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Denke vom Fahrwerk dürfte es egal sein ob HPA oder SHPC, deswegen kurz meine Info.
> Der Hinterbau ist progressiv. In diesen Bereich wie in Deinem Bild, komme ich auch recht zügig. Aber die letzten mm am Dämpfer (sind ja deutlich mehr vom realen Federweg hinten), muss es schon sehr ruppig werden. Einen Durchschlag habe ich bisher nicht geschafft.
> Mein BikeBuddy mit 15 kg mehr, hat auch in meiner Konfig mit seinen Bunnyhops von 50-75cm nicht mehr geschafft, siehe Video.
> 
> ...


 

Ja ich weiß was du meinst. 

was die Einstellung des Dämpfers anbelangt.... Ka 
Der Händler hat das mit mir eingestellt und ich hab im halt gesagt wie sich das anfühlt beim Fahren und jetzt lass ich das erst mal so. Da vertraue ich ihm. Nach den Sprüngen heute sowieso. 

Ging ja vorallem darum zu zeigen das Mein Gummi auch bis fast zum Ende geht und das so kein Problem darstellte. Ich denke das wird beim Manitou nicht viel anders sein. Und bei dir scheint es ja auch in etwa so auszusehen. Hast du nicht sogar den selben Dämpfer verbaut?

Pedalen sehen interesant aus. Am Acid habe ich die RFR aus Plastik und die habe immensen Grip. Um positionieren des Fußes ist nur durch anheben möglich.  Sehen einfach kake aus. 

Mal schauen wo ich die in der Schweiz bekommen kann.

vielleicht kommt ja noch der eint oder andere Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Februar 2015)

Weiß zufällig ob die fox 36 im stereo die grau schwarzen Aufkleber hat wie abgedruckt im Internet oder sind die Orangen dran?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Februar 2015)

Bei uns sind 10° und sonnig aber seit 30 min mein Bike beim Händler. Wird Montag bis ich es wieder holen kann !!! SUUPER !!!

Kurzgeschichte: Hab mit der Zeit ein Knacken an der Kurbel gehört und gespürt. Vorhin raus und bei dem tollen Wetter weiter Manual üben.
Das Knacken immer schlimmer und lauter. Toll, ok ab zum Händler. Der hat am Hinterbau ne Schraube nicht lösen können. Also rausbohren. Die hat auch das Knacken verursacht. 

  

Was ich mit dem Rad durch hab ist echt schlimm  ich bin aber auch sehr penibel und gründlich aber für das Geld muss das Teil laufen wie ne 1


----------



## Biermille (20. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> machst du die selber drauf? Hab sowas noch nie gemacht.



Würde ich am liebsten sofort machen, leider fehlt mir nur das Werkzeug.
Bin auch gerade dabei mir eine kleine Werkstatt einzurichten.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Februar 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Bei uns sind 10° und sonnig aber seit 30 min mein Bike beim Händler. Wird Montag bis ich es wieder holen kann !!! SUUPER !!!
> 
> Kurzgeschichte: Hab mit der Zeit ein Knacken an der Kurbel gehört und gespürt. Vorhin raus und bei dem tollen Wetter weiter Manual üben.
> Das Knacken immer schlimmer und lauter. Toll, ok ab zum Händler. Der hat am Hinterbau ne Schraube nicht lösen können. Also rausbohren. Die hat auch das Knacken verursacht.
> ...


 
Wo wir wider bei den 3 Meter Sprüngen wären und der Cube 1m Geschichte......
Vermutlich ist die Schraube am Hinterbau am Gelenk? Somit beweglich und wohl ein Verschleißteile.
Wie gesagt, bei solchen Aktionen muss man damit leben können das mal was Flöhten geht.
Du musst vielicht einfach auch sehen das das Pro welches du hast, wenn ich das jetzt nicht falsch in errinerung habe, das günstigste 160er Modell ist welches Cube an bietet. Auch wenn das sicher nicht wenig Asche ist.  Irgendwo sind da einfach Abstriche zu machen wenn man das z.b. mit nem SHPC Action Team vergleicht.

Aber es würden mich an deiner Stelle sicher auch anpissen..... also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.




Biermille schrieb:


> Würde ich am liebsten sofort machen, leider fehlt mir nur das Werkzeug.
> Bin auch gerade dabei mir eine kleine Werkstatt einzurichten.


 
Jo das glaube ich dir soffort.
So eine kleine Werkstatt ist ne feine Sache.... Hab mir auch letzten Sommer einen Montageständer geleistet. Echt praktisch. Auch bei kleinen Arbeiten. Mit Inbus und Torx kann man doch schon was selber machen. Sonst holt man sich halt nach und nach was man so braucht.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wo wir wider bei den 3 Meter Sprüngen wären und der Cube 1m Geschichte......
> Vermutlich ist die Schraube am Hinterbau am Gelenk? Somit beweglich und wohl ein Verschleißteile.
> Wie gesagt, bei solchen Aktionen muss man damit leben können das mal was Flöhten geht.
> Du musst vielicht einfach auch sehen das das Pro welches du hast, wenn ich das jetzt nicht falsch in errinerung habe, das günstigste 160er Modell ist welches Cube an bietet. Auch wenn das sicher nicht wenig Asche ist. Irgendwo sind da einfach Abstriche zu machen wenn man das z.b. mit nem SHPC Action Team vergleicht.




Geb ich dir recht aber ich spring die Drops ja nicht ins Flat sondern in die Schräge. Wenn ich hier im Dorf ein Treppen Set von 5 Stufen spring, hat das mehr Einschlag als die 2-3m Drops. Von dem kommt das nicht. Ich weiß woher 
Ich hab da mal eine Aktion gemacht die war sicherlich der Auslöser 

Ja günstig hin oder her, die Ausstattung war nicht toll das stimmt aber was Rahmen angeht muss es das mitmachen, sagt mein Händler auch. Die sind gemacht für so Sachen. Er findet es auch seltsam was an dem Rad alles spinnt.

Wir werden sehen was als nächstes kommt


----------



## Zerzal (20. Februar 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Geb ich dir recht aber ich spring die Drops ja nicht ins Flat sondern in die Schräge. Wenn ich hier im Dorf ein Treppen Set von 5 Stufen spring, hat das mehr Einschlag als die 2-3m Drops. Von dem kommt das nicht. Ich weiß woher
> Ich hab da mal eine Aktion gemacht die war sicherlich der Auslöser
> 
> Ja günstig hin oder her, die Ausstattung war nicht toll das stimmt aber was Rahmen angeht muss es das mitmachen, sagt mein Händler auch. Die sind gemacht für so Sachen. Er findet es auch seltsam was an dem Rad alles spinnt.
> ...


 
Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber ich bin schon davon ausgegangen das du das nicht is flat springst. Dennoch muss man Sprünge im Hinterkopf behalten.
Wenn du die Ursache kennst ist das ja schon mal nicht schlecht.

Das der Rahmen das nicht mit macht habe ich ja auch damit gar nicht sagen wollen. du weißt ja, die Kette reißt beim Schwächsten Glied.



Na na dann hoffen wir das die Spinnereien einfach mal aufhören und du einfach nur noch spass hast.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Februar 2015)

Hoff ich auch  seh ich nächste Woche


----------



## kampf.zwerg (21. Februar 2015)

Nächste Woche wird mein Fahrrad produziert


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. Februar 2015)

Oh cool welches denn?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (21. Februar 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Oh cool welches denn?


Stereo 160 tm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (21. Februar 2015)

Na dann.... Kurzweiliges warten und spaßige Jungfernfahrt!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. Februar 2015)

Jap wünsch ich auch


----------



## kampf.zwerg (22. Februar 2015)

Danke Leute


----------



## peter-dd (22. Februar 2015)

Hey, ich hab jetzt in einigen Foren gelesen, dass es zu empfehlen ist, die Pike direkt nach dem Kauf nochmal einem kleinen Service zu unterziehen. Es soll wohl, ab Werk zu wenig Schmierung in der Gabel sein. Seltsamerweise hab ich auch direkt von meinem Fachändler zum Bike Öl, Spritzen und und Co. für die Pike mitbekommen.
Hat jemand von euch diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Zerzal (22. Februar 2015)

Ne noch nix gehört....
infos würden mich aber auch interessieren..... Sind das den aktuelle Beiträge. Man sollte ja meinen das sowas relativ schnell bei der Produktion vom Hersteller behoben wird.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (22. Februar 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab jetzt in einigen Foren gelesen, dass es zu empfehlen ist, die Pike direkt nach dem Kauf nochmal einem kleinen Service zu unterziehen. Es soll wohl, ab Werk zu wenig Schmierung in der Gabel sein. Seltsamerweise hab ich auch direkt von meinem Fachändler zum Bike Öl, Spritzen und und Co. für die Pike mitbekommen.
> Hat jemand von euch diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen gemacht ?



Spritzen für die Pike ergibt für mich keinen Sinn, denke eher das Set ist für die Reverb, war bei mir auch dabei.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (22. Februar 2015)

Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Klar die Industrie verarscht uns von vorn bis hinten aber das wär schon hart


----------



## Orby (22. Februar 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab jetzt in einigen Foren gelesen, dass es zu empfehlen ist, die Pike direkt nach dem Kauf nochmal einem kleinen Service zu unterziehen. Es soll wohl, ab Werk zu wenig Schmierung in der Gabel sein. Seltsamerweise hab ich auch direkt von meinem Fachändler zum Bike Öl, Spritzen und und Co. für die Pike mitbekommen.
> Hat jemand von euch diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen gemacht ?



Das ist das Entlüftungskit für die Reverb vermutlich, bzw. bin ich mir recht sicher. 

IMHO füllt RockShox sehr wenig bzw. das Minimum bloß in die Gabel bzw. Dämpfer. Theoretisch kannst es machen, ob es der Aufwand wert ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Würde sowieso erst mal alles Einfahren, dann kannst ja immer noch schauen ob es Sinn macht oder nicht. Wenn alles sauber läuft, würde ich es mir sparen.


----------



## peter-dd (22. Februar 2015)

Ok,  ihr habt recht, das ist das Entlüftungskit
Die Problematik mit dem - zu wenig Öl in der Pike bzw. den Magnesiumspänen stammt aus diversen Foren der Stereos und Co.  Von 2014. Dazu hab ich hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/704521/ ein paar Problemlösungen gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (22. Februar 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Ok,  ihr habt recht, das ist das Entlüftungskit
> Die Problematik mit dem - zu wenig Öl in der Pike bzw. den Magnesiumspänen stammt aus diversen Foren der Stereos und Co.  Von 2014. Dazu hab ich hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/704521/ ein paar Problemlösungen gefunden



Ich frag mal umgekehrt: Was gibt Dir das Gefühl dass etwas nicht passt.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (22. Februar 2015)

Mal off-topic: 18:30 zdf einschalten da kommt was über den Konflikt Biker - Wanderer


----------



## peter-dd (22. Februar 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich frag mal umgekehrt: Was gibt Dir das Gefühl dass etwas nicht passt.


Naja nichts,  mein letztes bike hatte ne Luft / Federkombinaton, deshalb hab ich keinen richtigen Vergleich und hatte nun nach dem Lesen einiger Beiträge so meine Bedenken.  Aber wenn ihr das ni so enge seht,  bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Orby (22. Februar 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Naja nichts,  mein letztes bike hatte ne Luft / Federkombinaton, deshalb hab ich keinen richtigen Vergleich und hatte nun nach dem Lesen einiger Beiträge so meine Bedenken.  Aber wenn ihr das ni so enge seht,  bin ich ja beruhigt.



Ich würde mich am Anfang mehr das persönliche Setup vom Fahrwerk, also Gabel, Dämpfer, Reifenluftdruck, Rebound etc... konzentrieren. 
Da kann man sich schon schnell verrennen, mögliche Defekte etc.. als Variable einbauen, erschwert es ins fast unmögliche.


----------



## Zerzal (22. Februar 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich würde mich am Anfang mehr das persönliche Setup vom Fahrwerk, also Gabel, Dämpfer, Reifenluftdruck, Rebound etc... konzentrieren.
> Da kann man sich schon schnell verrennen, mögliche Defekte etc.. als Variable einbauen, erschwert es ins fast unmögliche.


 

Sehe ich genau so. 

Weniger lesen..... Mehr fahren..... Sonst macht man sich am Ende noch verrückt damit einen Fehler zu suchen der möglicherweise gar nicht da ist. 

Grüße


----------



## peter-dd (22. Februar 2015)

Da habt ihr wohl recht.  Nur wenn ich hier in manchen Foren lese,  dass eine Vielzahl von Usern Probleme mit einer gerissenen Kettenstrebe bei dem Stereo hpc haben und dazu die Preise sehe,  denke ich mir,  dass kann doch nur ein Witz sein...  und dann ging das mit der Pike los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (22. Februar 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Da habt ihr wohl recht.  Nur wenn ich hier in manchen Foren lese,  dass eine Vielzahl von Usern Probleme mit einer gerissenen Kettenstrebe bei dem Stereo hpc haben und dazu die Preise sehe,  denke ich mir,  dass kann doch nur ein Witz sein...  und dann ging das mit der Pike los


 
Genau das meine ich mit verrückt werden am Ende.

Wenn wir annehmen: 100000 Stereos wurden produziert und davon haben 1000 den gleichen Defekt und die Betroffenen das im Forum schreiben, klingt das erstmal viel.
Aber von den 99000 zufriedenen schreiben ein paar wenige eine Rezension und gut ist. Die wenigsten werden das dann da berichten.

Weist du was ich meine.....?


----------



## Orby (22. Februar 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Da habt ihr wohl recht.  Nur wenn ich hier in manchen Foren lese,  dass eine Vielzahl von Usern Probleme mit einer gerissenen Kettenstrebe bei dem Stereo hpc haben und dazu die Preise sehe,  denke ich mir,  dass kann doch nur ein Witz sein...  und dann ging das mit der Pike los



Dann habe ich weitere schlechte Nachrichten für Dich.
Die Reverbs hatten lange Probleme, Shimano mit XT Ice-Tec die schmelzen, und Schwalbe mit abreißenden Stollen.

Und alle Komponenten sind an meinem SHPC 2015 mit einem Carbon Hinterbau und Pike. Und jetzt ????? 

Sorry man aber man kann wirklich schwarz malen. Wir reden von Massenprodukten, da gibt es immer eine Fehlerquote.
Natürlich ist sowas nicht toll für uns Verbraucher, aber dass hat man leider überall.
Ein Bike das artgerecht gehalten wird, zeigt dies eventuell früher als ein Bike was zum rumrollen genutzt wird.
Auch der Verschleiß steigt natürlich deutlich wenn das Bike genutzt wird. 
Hier in diesem Forum, treiben sich vor allem auch Biker rum, die ihr Bike entsprechend einsetzten. 

Chillig bleiben. Das Bike steckt schon was weg. Und sollte dann mal was sein, dann Gedanken machen. 
Oder wenn auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, Wertgarantie. Hast dann zumindest mehr abgedeckt als jetzt.


----------



## Orby (22. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich mit verrückt werden am Ende.
> 
> Wenn wir annehmen: 100000 Stereos wurden produziert und davon haben 1000 den gleichen Defekt und die Betroffenen das im Forum schreiben, klingt das erstmal viel.
> Aber von den 99000 zufriedenen schreiben ein paar wenige eine Rezension und gut ist. Die wenigsten werden das dann da berichten.
> ...



Du schmeißt aber mit Zahlen um Dich  
Aber stimmt was sagst, aber eine 9 zu viel in den Zahlen, oder ich brauche eine neue Brille oder des mit dem Denken klappt heute nicht mehr


----------



## Zerzal (22. Februar 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Du schmeißt aber mit Zahlen um Dich
> Aber stimmt was sagst, aber eine 9 zu viel in den Zahlen, oder ich brauche eine neue Brille oder des mit dem Denken klappt heute nicht mehr


 
Habs eben auch gesehen. Habs korrigiert


----------



## Zerzal (22. Februar 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Dann habe ich weitere schlechte Nachrichten für Dich.
> Die Reverbs hatten lange Probleme, Shimano mit XT Ice-Tec die schmelzen, und Schwalbe mit abreißenden Stollen.
> 
> Und alle Komponenten sind an meinem SHPC 2015 mit einem Carbon Hinterbau und Pike. Und jetzt ?????
> ...


 
Wenn wir schon dabei sind. Ist es eigentlich normal das die Reverb minimal hin und herdreht wenn man am Satzel etwas links rechts wackelt? Mein Händler meint das ist normal. Die am Testbike machte das jedenfalls auch....


----------



## mathijsen (22. Februar 2015)

Keine Vario-Stütze ist wirklich spielfrei. Und wenn doch, dann nicht lange.


----------



## Orby (22. Februar 2015)

Absolut normal, zumindest etwas Spiel. Kenne auch keine die spielfrei ist.


----------



## Zerzal (22. Februar 2015)

Tip Top. Eigentlich ja logisch, aber es ist meine erste vario und wenn man das zum ersten mal in die Hand nimmt fällt es einfach sofort auf. Beim fahren merkt man e nichts davon.


----------



## Zerzal (22. Februar 2015)

Hört mal, ich brauche kurz ne Info und mag keinen neuen Thread starten.
Meine Pedale sind kake vom Grip und iwie auch etwas zu klein. Fühlt sich einfach nicht gut an und ich war noch nicht mal wirklich wild unterwegs....

Entweder die Dmr Vault oder die Sixpack Skywalker. Hat da jemand einen Vergleich was Standfläche und Grip anbelangt. Schuhe sind so 45/46 je nach Modell.....

die Skywalker sind sexy aber die offene Achse... Hmmm?


edit: hat sich erledigt. Habe mal die Skywalker bestellt. 
Grüsse


----------



## peter-dd (22. Februar 2015)

Geil,  nächste Frage gleich vorweggenommen -  wusste nämlich nicht genau,  ob jede Vario etwas Spiel hat bzw. haben darf.  Ach und zum Thema Kettenstrebe: hatte vorher ein 130 AMS mit normalen Traileinsatz und als ich hier im Forum gelesen hatte,  dass einige (bzw. Immer mehr werdende) Risse in der Kettenstrebe hatten und teilweise diese sogar komplett gebrochen war, bin ich runter in den Keller und hab mir die Stelle auch mal genauer angeschaut.  Was soll ich sagen, die war auch gerissen. Klar war der Umtausch schnell und einfach aber es ist für mich natürlich nur wieder etwas erschreckend,  das Gleiche über ein rahmenähnliches Rad zu lesen.  
Natürlich mach ich mir jetzt ni zuviel Gedanken darüber und werd auch das Bike so richtig genießen.  Nur ist ein kleiner Beigeschmack nicht verwerflich bzw.  nicht zu leugnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. Februar 2015)

Beim neuen Bike gibt es Garantie, die nutz ich auch  wenn was putt ist, hinbringen, machen lassen weiter fahren  kostet ja nichts.
Zu oft soll und darf das auch nicht vorkommen.
Morgen sag ich auch wenn ich meins abhole, wenn innerhalb 2-3 Wochen nochmal was vorkommt will ich ein anderes.
Wenn nicht dann mhh ja fallen bomben  haha naja so schlimm wird es nicht.
Kann ja immer mal was vorkommen.


----------



## mathijsen (23. Februar 2015)

Welche Mattoc ist eigentlich im HPA Pro verbaut? Comp, Expert oder Pro?

Und wenn sich @Biermille jetzt einen anderen Dämpfer zulegen will:
(Diese Frage stelle ich mir oft, wenn Leute hier im Forum den Dämpfer wechseln)
Woher weißt du denn, welchen Tune du brauchst? Wenn du einen Fox nehmen willst, könntest du ja hier noch Besitzer des Race oder SL beauftragen, mal zu schauen, ob bei ihren Dämpfern was dran steht. Ansonsten rückt Cube bestimmt nicht mit der Info raus, bzw. weiß es bei anderen Dämpferherstellern gar nicht, da sie ja nur Fox verbauen.


----------



## Biermille (23. Februar 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Welche Mattoc ist eigentlich im HPA Pro verbaut? Comp, Expert



Im Pro ist die Comp verbaut.
Thema Dämpfer schieb ich jetzt erstmal nach hinten. Glaub ich hab die richtige Einstellung für den Radium Pro.
Habe jetzt 8,5 Bar drin. Fährt sich bis jetzt ganz gut.
Was das Thema Tune betrifft hätte ich jetzt einfach mal meinem Händler vertraut.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (23. Februar 2015)

Klärt doch mal bitte Grobi auf, ich verstehe das mit dem Tune nicht so ganz.
Tune bei nem Dämpfer heißt doch bestimmte Spacer in der Luftkammer, oder ?
Aber es geht doch um die zusätzliche außere Luftkammer ?! Der Fox mit LV hat
eine solche Luftkammer nicht und Spacer in der Hauptkammer kann ich mir nicht
vorstellen, oder ?


----------



## Zerzal (24. Februar 2015)

Je coole Sache. Gestern Nachmittag bestellt, heute Morgen im Briefkasten. So mag ich das!




 



Edel verpackt, wirken sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und die Lasergravuren sind wirklich nett. Nur das man es bei Sixpack nicht schafft einen kompletten Satz ersatz Pins oder z.B. Unterlegscheibeb beizulegen finde ich jetzt persönlich bei dem Preis etwas schade.  C’est la vie....

Bin echt gespannt wie sie zum fahren sind.

Grüsse


----------



## Orby (24. Februar 2015)

Optisch wow. Wirken sehr filigran die Pedale, vermutlich weil ich Kindersärge 45-46 habe 

Die Pins wirken sehr schmal, kann es sein dass diese kleiner vom Gewinde sind als sonst? Oder ist es nur das Schwarz. 
7 Pins wirken auch im ersten Moment sehr wenig. 
Bin mal auf Deine Eindrücke beim Fahren gespannt.


----------



## Zerzal (24. Februar 2015)

Ja wow trifft es ziemlich gut. Mann siehts nicht so gut auf dem Handyfoto aber das Muster auf der Verpackung ist auch auf dem ganzen Pedal drauf. 

Ja das Skywalker wirkt filigran. Mit ein Grund warum ich mich dafür entschieden habe. Aber es ist perfekt für Kindersärge in 45/46....
ich glaube die Pins sehen auf dem dunklen Foto und weil sie relativ lang sind (ca.4,7mm) schmäler aus als sie sind. Sollten M3 Innensechskant Schrauben sein. 
Bezüglich des Gips war ich auch skeptisch.
Nur 7 Pins klingt schon wenig aber der Händler bei dem ich sie bestellt habe, meinte er fährt sie selbst und findet den Grip extrem gut. Außerdem gehören sie zu den größten Pedale (Standfläche) die er kennt. 

Aber ich bin wirklich gespannt. Leider ist das Wetter gerade echt mies. 

5.10 Freerider VXi Größe 45.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Februar 2015)

Erstmal geile Pedale 

Mein Fahrrad ist Grad auf dem weg nach Zwickau wird dort noch endmontiert und mit ein bisschen Glück kann ich es Samstag holen aumen:


----------



## Zerzal (24. Februar 2015)

Cool.... Aber woher weißt du das? Fällt mir allgemein oft auf zB im Fritzz Thread das die Leute da gut bescheid wissen.

Ruft uhr ihr den Händler jede Woche an? Oder gibt's da irgendwo so ne art Cube Track page?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (24. Februar 2015)

So die Skywalker sind montiert. Sieht schon sexy aus wie die schwarze Achse aus der Kurbel kommt und ins Pedal führt. 

fahren ist leider nicht wirklich. Es pisst und schneeit abwechselnd ziemlich heftig. Schreegen könnte man sagen.... 

Nur mal in der Garage drauf gestanden. Stand fühlt sich richtig gut an. Sehr sicher nicht kippelig. Grip Scheint gut zu sein. Musste den Fuß richtig hoch zihen zum absteigen und man merkt richtig einen kleinen Widerstand wenn die Pins aus der Stealth Sohle kommen. Hatte ich jedenfalls das Gefühl. Genaueres nach einem ordentlichen ride....

Grüße


----------



## mathijsen (24. Februar 2015)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Klärt doch mal bitte Grobi auf, ich verstehe das mit dem Tune nicht so ganz.
> Tune bei nem Dämpfer heißt doch bestimmte Spacer in der Luftkammer, oder ?
> Aber es geht doch um die zusätzliche außere Luftkammer ?! Der Fox mit LV hat
> eine solche Luftkammer nicht und Spacer in der Hauptkammer kann ich mir nicht
> vorstellen, oder ?


Tune bedeutet eine gewisse Vorabstimmung der Dämpfung. Bei den modernen Viergelenkern hat man je nach Anordnung der Lagerpunkte verschiedene Übersetzungsverhältnisse (Federweg Hinterrad zu Federweg Dämpfer), oft ändert sich dieses Verhältnis sogar über den Federweg. Das ergibt dann eine bestimmte Kennlinie der Kinematik. Darauf ist die Kennlinie des Dämpfers anzupassen, denn _Kennlinie Kinematik + Kennlinie Dämpfer = Gesamtkennlinie Hinterradfederung_. Und letztere gilt es ja zu optimieren. Diese Anpassung der Dämpfung wird entweder durch Zusammenstecken der Dämpfungs-Shimstacks aus unterschiedlichen Shims (kleine Scheiben mit unterschiedlichen Durchflussgeometrien) erreicht oder bei Dämpfern mit Piggy Bag (also solchen Zusatzbehältern) auch über eine zusätzliche Luftkammer, die auf eine Ölkammer der Dämpfung drückt. Des weiteren besteht (bei einigen oder bei allen Dämpfern??) die Möglichkeit, über Spacer in der Hauptluftkammer die Federung progressiver zu machen. Ob die offiziellen Tunes der Hersteller auch Spacer in der Hauptluftkammer mit einbeziehen, weiß ich aber nicht. Prinzipiell kann man bei den meisten Dämpfern auch selbst den Tune über die Shimstacks ändern und sich so sogar eigene Tunes erstellen. Das erfordert dann aber Einarbeitung in die Materie und Erfahrung. Manche haben das sogar zum Beruf gemacht. (Lord Helmchen, Dämpferklinik etc.)

Soweit mein bei weitem nicht vollständiges Wissen dazu. Wenn jemandem was falsch Erklärtes auffällt, immer her mit der Korrektur.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Februar 2015)

@Zerzal eig hab ich beim Händler vor Ort keins bekommen in meiner Größe aber über Kontakte meines Vater zu nem Händler im Erzgebirge der wiederum Kontakte zu nem Großhändler in der Schweiz hat konnte ich jetzt so "früh" eins bekommen und der Händler hat uns einfach auf dem laufenden gehalten wo die Kiste Grad ist


----------



## Zerzal (24. Februar 2015)

@kampf.zwerg 
Alles klar. Coole Sache. Dann hast du ja richtig Glück das du noch ein passendes Rad bekommen wirst. Is ja dann quasi ein Reimport Bike...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @kampf.zwerg
> Alles klar. Coole Sache. Dann hast du ja richtig Glück das du noch ein passendes Rad bekommen wirst. Is ja dann quasi ein Reimport Bike...


Hör mir auf ich Sitz seit drei Monaten ohne karre da langsam wird's zeit


----------



## Zerzal (24. Februar 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Hör mir auf ich Sitz seit drei Monaten ohne karre da langsam wird's zeit


Joo das is kake.....mein Beileid... Hab auch seit Oktober auf mein Race gewartet. Ich hatte zum Glück aber noch mein Acid....

Edit: und jetzt ist das Wetter Sau Sch*****!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> joo das is kake.....mein Beileid... hab auch seit Oktober auf mein Race gewartet. ich hatte zum Glück aber noch mein Acid....


Ich noch trekkingrad und klapprad aber im Dreck machts ja doch mehr Spaß 
Hauptsache das Bier ist nicht alle


----------



## Zerzal (24. Februar 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Bier ist nicht alle


 Und nicht Warm


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. Februar 2015)

@mathijsen 
danke für die ausführliche Erklärung 





kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ich noch trekkingrad und klapprad aber im Dreck machts ja doch mehr Spaß
> Hauptsache das Bier ist nicht alle


bin mal gespannt, was du so übers  TM berichtest, 
laut Datenblatt ne echte Waffe


----------



## Zerzal (25. Februar 2015)

@Ghostrider
Und was hat der Händler ge meint. Bike wieder fit?


@Biermille 
Na.... KeFü und Bike verheiratet? 

Grüsse


----------



## Biermille (25. Februar 2015)

@Zerzal
Nope leider nein. Mir fehlt der Austreiber für die Kurbel. Bringe mein Bike nächste oder übernächste Woche zur ersten Inspektion, da wird sie dann gleich mit montiert.
Bei der heutigen Tour ist mir aufgefallen das die Pedalen doch nicht so der Hit sind. Denke es kommen die Saint drauf.
Und die 8,5 Bar im Dämpfer passen auch. Werde dann erstmal eine Zeit lang so weiter fahren.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (25. Februar 2015)

Meins ist seit Montag wieder bei mir ja  alles top.


----------



## Zerzal (25. Februar 2015)

Huu dann schraub ich da nix dran rum und nehme mein Bike gleich mit zum Händler wenn die KeFü dann endlich mal kommt. 

Die RFR müsste die selben Pins wie die Cube Pedale haben. Da ist der Grip net so...... Stand ist auch net so groß bei der RFR finde ich. 
Wegen des Dämpfer. Falls du doch mal tauscht, kann ich dir sagen was auf meinem steht. Bezüglich des Tunes meine ich. 

Grüsse


----------



## Zerzal (25. Februar 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Meins ist seit Montag wieder bei mir ja  alles top.


Top! Und was meinte der Händler bezüglich anderes Beike wenn das so weiter geht mit defektem Zeugs...? Oder haste nix gesagt...?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (25. Februar 2015)

Doch, das wird wohl nichts, im großen ganzen hab ich Teile getauscht die mich genervt hatten, kaputt war nur die Radnabe hinten und jetzt hat ja nur eine Schraube geknackt! Ich lieb das Rad einfach  und hab da knapp 1000€ reingesteckt deswegen werd ich es auch fahren bis es nicht mehr kann


----------



## Biermille (25. Februar 2015)

Ghostrider, du hast auch das Pro oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (25. Februar 2015)

Ja


----------



## Biermille (25. Februar 2015)

Hau doch mal bitte n paar Bilder raus


----------



## Zerzal (25. Februar 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Hau doch mal bitte n paar Bilder raus


Jo mach mal...  interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Februar 2015)

Kann ich machen  wenn ich heim komm, hab nämlich grad nur eines vom Lenker hier


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Februar 2015)

Da hab ich mal schnell zwei gemacht


----------



## Biermille (26. Februar 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Da hab ich mal schnell zwei gemacht



Lenker gefällt. Daten?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Februar 2015)

Spank Spike 800 Race


----------



## Zerzal (26. Februar 2015)

Nice Bike.... 
Ist die Schleichwerbung Original am Lenker ? Was hat dich den am Lenker gestört?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Februar 2015)

Ne das ist nachträglich drauf gebabbt  hatte den Spank noch vom AMS und da ich finde das mit breiten Lenker die Abfahrt ruhiger wird und man mehr Gewalt hat, sollte der wieder dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (26. Februar 2015)

Passt auf jedenfall wie die Faust auf's Auge. Finde ich.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Februar 2015)

@ biermille


----------



## kampf.zwerg (26. Februar 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 363821
> 
> 
> @ biermille


Rossi for the win!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Februar 2015)

Und ob


----------



## Biermille (26. Februar 2015)

Schaut echt gut aus


----------



## kampf.zwerg (27. Februar 2015)

nach drei monaten ohne was zum reiten zwischen den beinen heute endlich geholt den schleifer 
cube stereo 160 hpa tm 27,5"
14,9kg mit pedalen
größe 20"

morgen mal testen und einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biermille (27. Februar 2015)

Chick 

Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät und allzeit gute Fahrt.

Bin schon auf deinen ersten Bericht gespannt


----------



## kampf.zwerg (27. Februar 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Chick
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät und allzeit gute Fahrt.
> 
> Bin schon auf deinen ersten Bericht gespannt


Danke  

Find das grün mega geil das war auf der Homepage eig anders  

Bericht wird wohl morgen kommen


----------



## Zerzal (27. Februar 2015)

Chickes Bike.....

Let's Rock!


----------



## Orby (27. Februar 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> nach drei monaten ohne was zum reiten zwischen den beinen heute endlich geholt den schleifer
> cube stereo 160 hpa tm 27,5"
> 14,9kg mit pedalen
> größe 20"
> ...



Cooles Bike. Bin mal gespannt was Du zum Fahrwerk sagst. Denke an die 36 Fox mit 170mm und 20mm Achse darf man schon etwas Erwartungen haben im positiven Sinne. An den Dämpfer natürlich auch.

Konnte das letztjährige TM mal etwas proberollen, hat sich gut angefühlt, bin deswegen gespannt was Du sagst.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Februar 2015)

Vorhin gleich ordentlich eingesaut und es fährt sich mit werkseinstellungen der Federung schon mal vielversprechend aber da muss ich noch zeit rein investieren. Die Reifen haben auch bei dem Matsch massig Grip allerdings bin ich drei Monate nicht gefahren das heißt jegliche Kondition hat gefehlt und so hatte ich am ende auch Krämpfe  rollen halt nicht so doll mal sehen ob ich andere drauf mache. Bergab liegt das Ding jedenfalls schön ruhig und das macht den schweren Anstieg mit den Reifen wieder wett


----------



## Zerzal (28. Februar 2015)

Sagt mal, haben eure 160er am Unterrohr irgend eine Schutzfolie oder dergleichen dran? Gegen Steinschlag und so.... Also ich meine Serienmäßig? Weil bei mir ist nix. 
Bei meinem Acid ist da ne Folie dran. 
Oder habt ihr bereits selber was dran geklebt? Oder ist es euch egal?



Grüße


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sagt mal, haben eure 160er am Unterrohr irgend eine Schutzfolie oder dergleichen dran? Gegen Steinschlag und so.... Also ich meine Serienmäßig? Weil bei mir ist nix.
> Bei meinem Acid ist da ne Folie dran.
> Oder habt ihr bereits selber was dran geklebt? Oder ist es euch egal?
> 
> ...


Ist eine dran hab aber wichtige stellen trotzdem noch mit 3m Folie angeklebt


----------



## Zerzal (28. Februar 2015)

@kampf.zwerg 
Jetzt sieht's aus wie's muss.....

Bezüglich Reifen. 
Wie ist das eigentlich. Je mehr Druck umso leichter rollt er und weniger Druck = mehr Grip? 

Grüße


----------



## Zerzal (28. Februar 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ist eine dran hab aber wichtige stellen trotzdem noch mit 3m Folie angeklebt


Aha! Bei mir nämlich nicht!

Stinknormale 3M außen Baumarkt?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @kampf.zwerg
> Jetzt sieht's aus wie's muss.....
> 
> Bezüglich Reifen.
> ...


Mit mehr Druck rollt er auf Straße leichter auf waldboden genau umgekehrt 
Grip wird im Wald besser mit wenig drück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Aha! Bei mir nämlich nicht!
> 
> Stinknormale 3M außen Baumarkt?


Ne Amazon


----------



## Zerzal (28. Februar 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Mit mehr Druck rollt er auf Straße leichter auf waldboden genau umgekehrt
> Grip wird im Wald besser mit wenig drück



Ich meinte natürlich bergaufwärts.
Denn sonst könnte man für den langen Anstieg den Druck erhöhen und für runter reduzieren.  Aber dann würde das nur auf der Straße klappen.  

Amazon..... Wollte natürlich wissen ob die speziell für Bikes ist. Also schon zugeschnitten oder extra stark ect. 
Aber wenn die bei mir tazächlich fehlen sollte macht mir mein Händler e noch was dran..... 


Grüße


----------



## Biermille (28. Februar 2015)

Bei meinem ist auch Original eine dran.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich bergaufwärts.
> Denn sonst könnte man für den langen Anstieg den Druck erhöhen und für runter reduzieren.  Aber dann würde das nur auf der Straße klappen.
> 
> Amazon..... Wollte natürlich wissen ob die speziell für Bikes ist. Also schon zugeschnitten oder extra stark ect.
> ...


3M folie heißt das


----------



## Orby (28. Februar 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 364404
> Vorhin gleich ordentlich eingesaut und es fährt sich mit werkseinstellungen der Federung schon mal vielversprechend aber da muss ich noch zeit rein investieren. Die Reifen haben auch bei dem Matsch massig Grip allerdings bin ich drei Monate nicht gefahren das heißt jegliche Kondition hat gefehlt und so hatte ich am ende auch Krämpfe  rollen halt nicht so doll mal sehen ob ich andere drauf mache. Bergab liegt das Ding jedenfalls schön ruhig und das macht den schweren Anstieg mit den Reifen wieder wett



Beim Fahrwerk wirst sicherlich noch einige Ausfahrten brauchen bis es passend hast. Man tastet sich ran, alles läuft sich ein, mit Vertrauen ins Bike werden die Aktionen härter, da muss man dann sowieso nachkorrigieren.

Ich hoffe Du kommst jetzt nicht auf die Idee, Reifen mit weniger Rollwiderstand und weniger Grip zu montieren. Falls doch, rufe ich Deinen Händler an, er soll Dir ein E-Bike schicken 
Ich komme ja vom 29 mit Nobby Nic und 3x10, kann es also nachfühlen, bei ersten Hometrailtest bergauf mit dem 160 SL und 1x11 war ich geschockt  aber bergab 
An 160mm Bikes gehören anständige Reifen, ist ja auch ein Bike zum drüberbügeln. Bergauf muss man halt etwas leiden.

Ich will ja nicht den Klugsch.... hier spielen, aber Thema Krämpfe etc... ist ein eigener Fehler, zu wenig auf den eigenen Körper zu hören. Krämpfe und Totalerschöpfungszustände etc... sind der "Point of no return", wenn es soweit ist, kannst nichts mehr retten. Da geht nur noch Schadensbegrenzung. Also im "Notmodus" nachhause rollen.
Die Kondition wird schon wieder kommen.

@Zerzal Sehr vorsichtig sein mit dem Thema Luftdruck.
Wenig theoretisch gut für Grip, aber je nach Reifen, Fahrstil und Speed Gefahr von Durchschlag.
Viel, 0 Grip.

Wenn der Speed gering ist, und das Gewicht ebenfalls, Du Grip brauchst kannst bis ca. 1,5 bar gehen mit einer 25mm innen breiten Felge. Wenn aber die gleiche Strecke ggf. um ca. 10 kmh schneller fährst, kannst Du einen Durchschlag kriegen.


----------



## Zerzal (28. Februar 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Bei meinem ist auch Original eine dran.Anhang anzeigen 364551


Danke fürs Foto. Haben die das bei mir echt vergessen. 
Gleich mal checken was sonst noch fehlt....


----------



## Orby (28. Februar 2015)

Ich habe meinem Bekannten für sein 301 eine Folie besorgt, die war locker 2mm dick und hat nachgegeben wenn man draufgedrückt hat. Gibt da schon Unterschiede.

Wenn wirklich Schutz gegen Steine bei Geballer, dann sowas nehmen. Hab leider keine Ahnung mehr wie die hieß.


----------



## Zerzal (28. Februar 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Beim Fahrwerk wirst sicherlich noch einige Ausfahrten brauchen bis es passend hast. Man tastet sich ran, alles läuft sich ein, mit Vertrauen ins Bike werden die Aktionen härter, da muss man dann sowieso nachkorrigieren.
> 
> Ich hoffe Du kommst jetzt nicht auf die Idee, Reifen mit weniger Rollwiderstand und weniger Grip zu montieren. Falls doch, rufe ich Deinen Händler an, er soll Dir ein E-Bike schicken
> Ich komme ja vom 29 mit Nobby Nic und 3x10, kann es also nachfühlen, bei ersten Hometrailtest bergauf mit dem 160 SL und 1x11 war ich geschockt  aber bergab
> ...



Super danke. Fahre zur Zeit den Hans Dampf den Cube da drauf gepappt hat. Mit ca 2 bar. Innen breite der Felge weiß ich leider nicht. Steht nichts auf der Cube HP. 



Und bezüglich Reifen, Rollwiderstand ect. Auf dem 160er.
Die KeFü macht da bestimmt auch noch was aus? Denk ich zumindest. Und die sollte das TM ja haben. 

Grüße


----------



## Zerzal (28. Februar 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich habe meinem Bekannten für sein 301 eine Folie besorgt, die war locker 2mm dick und hat nachgegeben wenn man draufgedrückt hat. Gibt da schon Unterschiede.
> 
> Wenn wirklich Schutz gegen Steine bei Geballer, dann sowas nehmen. Hab leider keine Ahnung mehr wie die hieß.


Danke für die Info. Bevor ich da was mache hau ich mal meinen Händler an.... Muss da e nexte Woche meinen Helm abholen

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Februar 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Beim Fahrwerk wirst sicherlich noch einige Ausfahrten brauchen bis es passend hast. Man tastet sich ran, alles läuft sich ein, mit Vertrauen ins Bike werden die Aktionen härter, da muss man dann sowieso nachkorrigieren.
> 
> Ich hoffe Du kommst jetzt nicht auf die Idee, Reifen mit weniger Rollwiderstand und weniger Grip zu montieren. Falls doch, rufe ich Deinen Händler an, er soll Dir ein E-Bike schicken
> Ich komme ja vom 29 mit Nobby Nic und 3x10, kann es also nachfühlen, bei ersten Hometrailtest bergauf mit dem 160 SL und 1x11 war ich geschockt  aber bergab
> ...



Ne das nicht aber hinten vlt nen Rock razor und vorne Hans Dampf drauf  

Naja es war immer kurz vorm Krampf dann bin ich sofort von der Pedale... Bin dann auch ganz langsam heim gefahren mit vielen pausen

Klugscheisser sind die die keine Ahnung haben wovon sie reden  bisher gab's hier keine in diesem threat


----------



## Orby (28. Februar 2015)

Also 2 Bar ist bei mir (75 kg + Rucksack/Trinkblase/Werkzeug + Klamotten) der absolute Druck wenn ich auf 100% sicher gehen will keinen Durchschlag zu bekommen und weiß dass ich mit wirklich Speed fahre. Sonst eher 1,6-1,7 vorne und 1,8-1,9 hinten.
Hab auch schon 1,5 vorne und 1,6 hinten gefahren. Finde es aber grenzwertig, weniger auf keinen Fall, und eher schonend dann Fahren.
Hab auch die Hans von Cube aus drauf, die Evo mit SnakeSkin in Trail und Pace.

@kampf.zwerg Hab die HDs in Trail und Pace hinten. Finde die Kombination gut, wobei ich vielleicht auf die Marry gehen werde. Thema mehr Grip, im Schlamm schon mal weg der HD vorne.
Finde die Kombination die Du fährst eigentlich gut. Wobei theoretisch am meisten den Rollwiderstand hinten merkst. Wenn wirklich tauschen willst, würde im ersten Augenblick nur hinten mal testen.


----------



## Zerzal (28. Februar 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Also 2 Bar ist bei mir (75 kg + Rucksack/Trinkblase/Werkzeug + Klamotten) der absolute Druck wenn ich auf 100% sicher gehen will keinen Durchschlag zu bekommen und weiß dass ich mit wirklich Speed fahre. Sonst eher 1,6-1,7 vorne und 1,8-1,9 hinten.
> Hab auch schon 1,5 vorne und 1,6 hinten gefahren. Finde es aber grenzwertig, weniger auf keinen Fall, und eher schonend dann Fahren.
> Hab auch die Hans von Cube aus drauf, die Evo mit SnakeSkin in Trail und Pace.



Super! Danke. Da bin ich mit meinen aktuell noch 10kg mehr + Ausrüstung mit meinen 2bar garned sooo daneben. Da kann ich mich bis zum Sommer gut an deinen Werten orientieren und ohne Bammel noch bisserl was raus lassen.... 

Apropos Werkzeug. Was hast du so mit in den höheren Lagen?

Grüße


----------



## peter-dd (28. Februar 2015)

@Zerzal bei mir war auch keinen Folie drauf.  Bei nem Kumpel von mir der das SL 27.5 fährt hatte sie und beide kommen vom gleichen Händler...  Ich hab sie einfach nachgekauft -  gibt ja passende von cube... http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-steinschlagschutz-unterrohr-mtb-49739


----------



## Zerzal (28. Februar 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> @Zerzal bei mir war auch keinen Folie drauf.  Bei nem Kumpel von mir der das SL 27.5 fährt hatte sie und beide kommen vom gleichen Händler...  Ich hab sie einfach nachgekauft -  gibt ja passende von cube... http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-steinschlagschutz-unterrohr-mtb-49739


Lustig... du fährst ja auch das Race..... TM hat, Pro hat und das SL also auch. aber schon zwei Race bei denen die Folie fehlt.... wäre ja schon schräg wenn ausgerechnet das Race keine hätte.....


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. Februar 2015)

an meinem Cube sind auch die HD drauf,dachte die Reifen sind das erste was ich ändere, auf Conti Trail King oder so ähnlich ...,
da mich der Nobby Nic vor Jahren wirklich enttäuscht hatte, wollte ich von Schwalbe nix mehr wissen. 
Bin aber jetzt doch überrascht von dem guten grip und lasse die erstmal drauf.
@kampf.zwerg - ich finde gerade an deinem Bike die Reifenwahl von Cube sehr gut und die macht mit der 36'er Fox auch wirklich sinn.
Kondition wird schon noch kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (28. Februar 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Apropos Werkzeug. Was hast du so mit in den höheren Lagen?
> 
> Grüße


Hab eigentlich zwei linke Hände, schleife aber eigentlich viel zu viel mit mir rum. Gut dass mich erinnerst, an Ostern sind wir zu dritt im Vinschagu und bestimmt wieder jeder mit Minipumpe Tool und Dämpferpumpen. 

Aber trotzdem mal eine kleine Auflistung, vielleicht ja interessant, am Bike selbst habe ich nichts dran, nur Tacho oder halt Navi, da ja extra K-edge gekauft fürs Steuerrohr wegen dem 35 Lenker und kurzen Vorbau. 

Also im Protektorrucksack ist: Minitool 20 oder 22 Teile, Minizange mit einer LED (ähnlich Leatherman), Ersatzschlauch, 300mm Kabelbinder (stabile), Gabelpumpe (noch, fliegt raus, Setup gefunden), erste Hilfe Set, Minipumpe von Topeak mit größerem Durchmesser für MTB Reifen, Minipack Feuchttücher, Trinkblase zum öffenen in die 3 L gehen immer mit stillem und guten Mineralwasser (würde kein Magnesium empfehlen, macht müde), 2 Powergels  mit Koffein und 2 Powerkeksen, 60cm Kettenschloß (? wofür eigentlich, vielleicht falls man mal böse stürzt), Mini LED vorne und hinten (Blackburn falls es später wird, würde ich aber nicht empfehlen), Regenjacke, Windstopper, Baselayer langarm, immer 20-30 Euro Geldreserve und Notfallkarte mit Telefonnummern, Blutgruppe etc. 

Immer am Mann Knieschoner, Handschuhe lang und zu 90% langärmeliges Trikot. 

Die Gels und Kekse ersetzen keine Mahlzeit, also schön am Vorabend Kohlehydrate-Speicher auffüllen ich nehme sie 5-10 min vorm Donwhill um einfach Energie für den Kopf/Konzentration zu haben.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (28. Februar 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Bei meinem ist auch Original eine dran.Anhang anzeigen 364551




Jap bei mir auch


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. März 2015)

1,8 bar vorne und hinten, Reifen kommt demnächst der high roller 2 drauf!

Um Krämpfe und Ausdauerschwächeleien zu vermeiden geh ich in Winter eben mehr laufen  oder Spinning im Studio hilft da auch


----------



## Thebike69 (1. März 2015)

Habe das Pro 2014 mit Hans Dampf vorn1.8 hinten 1.9. neben dem Biken mache ich Crossfit & Yoga. 
Zur Tour die etwa 45km ist habe ich eine 400ml Schüssel gefüllt mit Nüssen und Trockenfrüchte vom Bioladen. 2-3L Wasser und 2 Päckchen Magnesium Granulat. 
Rahmenschutz gab es an meinem Fritzz HPA Pro keine.


----------



## Zerzal (1. März 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich zwei linke Hände, schleife aber eigentlich viel zu viel mit mir rum. Gut dass mich erinnerst, an Ostern sind wir zu dritt im Vinschagu und bestimmt wieder jeder mit Minipumpe Tool und Dämpferpumpen.
> 
> Aber trotzdem mal eine kleine Auflistung, vielleicht ja interessant, am Bike selbst habe ich nichts dran, nur Tacho oder halt Navi, da ja extra K-edge gekauft fürs Steuerrohr wegen dem 35 Lenker und kurzen Vorbau.
> 
> ...


Alter fährst in Urlaub wat.....?

Ne Scherz bei Seite. 
Gut zu wissen das ich net der einzige bin der ne halbe Campingausrüstung mit schleppt. 
Und es kommt immer noch was dazu. z.B. Jetzt noch Knieschoner oder vieleicht ne Dämpferpumpe. 
Das brauchte ich beim Acid nicht. 

Ansonsten ist mein Protektorrucksack ähnlich gefüllt. Meist noch n Shirt zum wechseln kleines Frottétuch . 
Was mich gleich daran erinnert noch einen guten 27,5er Schlauch und ne Halterung fürs eTrex zu besorgen. 

Grüsse


----------



## kampf.zwerg (1. März 2015)

Und halt noch Riegel und trinkblase (sehr zu empfehlen) und Wechsachen je nach Wetter


----------



## Zerzal (1. März 2015)

Trinkblase hab ich natürlich auch.  Wenn ich weiß das viele Höhenmeter sind nehme ich zusätzlich noch n kleinen Bidon mit Wasser Fruchtsaft Gemisch mit.....


----------



## Orby (1. März 2015)

Man merkt, dass in dieser Bikeklasse,   man sich schon Gedanken macht über Konfig und Vorbereitung auf eine Tour.

Gerade schnell drangeschraubt meine Gravity Cap von K-edge. 


So gefällt mir mein Cockpit.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. März 2015)

Hab noch paar Material test Bilder gefunden vom November


----------



## kampf.zwerg (1. März 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 364761
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364762
> ...


Pass auf dass es nicht mehr als drei Meter werden wegen Garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. März 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Pass auf dass es nicht mehr als drei Meter werden wegen Garantie




Ach ne Rahmen Garantie hat man ja 5 Jahre und die 1 Meter Regel gibt es nicht  da hat zerzal ne falsche info


----------



## Zerzal (1. März 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ach ne Rahmen Garantie hat man ja 5 Jahre und die 1 Meter Regel gibt es nicht  da hat zerzal ne falsche info


Kann sein das es Regel nicht 100% trifft und das nur n richt wert ist.
http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf

Sorry wenn ich was falsches gesagt habe.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. März 2015)

Das zeig ich mal meinem Händler der is ja cube Partner  
Is ja witzig, 140-160mm 1m sprung und darunter 160mm freeride alles was man springen kann   haha
Zudem hat die manitou 170mm warum die mit 160 da steht frag ich mich auch, kannst ja mal mit nem meter messen bis zur schräge hoch.


----------



## Zerzal (1. März 2015)

Und es sollten sogar 6 Jahre sein. Ab 2012. 

Und bei übermäßigem Gebrauch unteramderem von Sprüngen ist die Garantie ausgeschlossen. 

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/

So verstehe ich das jedenfalls. 
Wie gesagt wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe und misst verzapft haben sollte, wars nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## Zerzal (1. März 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Das zeig ich mal meinem Händler der is ja cube Partner
> Is ja witzig, 140-160mm 1m sprung und darunter 160mm freeride alles was man springen kann   haha
> Zudem hat die manitou 170mm warum die mit 160 da steht frag ich mich auch, kannst ja mal mit nem meter messen bis zur schräge hoch.



Ich finde das Dokument genau so witzig wie du. Ich hoffe es ist klar das ich nur zeigen wollte wo her meine Info ist. Das heist noch lange nicht das ich der Meinung bin das man sich da dran halten muss.... 
Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. März 2015)

Jo klar, mach einfach was du willst mit dem Bike, dafür hast es


----------



## Zerzal (1. März 2015)

Du meinst bis zur schräge hoch messen an der Gabel? Ich weiß jetzt net wie man das genau bestimmt mit dem Federweg. Aber es wäre ja e egal da in dem lustigen Dokument  ja e die Reden von Vorne und Hinten ist.


----------



## Zerzal (1. März 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Jo klar, mach einfach was du willst mit dem Bike, dafür hast es


Jo Logo. Des Ding muss Leiden...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. März 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Du meinst bis zur schräge hoch messen an der Gabel? Ich weiß jetzt net wie man das genau bestimmt mit dem Federweg. Aber es wäre ja e egal da in dem lustigen Dokument  ja e die Reden von Vorne und Hinten ist.




Ja genau 


Hahaha eben darum  
Is auch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (1. März 2015)

Jo.... Pic's sind trotzdem cool..... Vorallem das zweite finde ich gelungen von der Stimmung....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. März 2015)

Ja gut sind ja spontane Bilder  dieses Jahr gibts bessere und einen neuen Film  
Da verein ich diesmal Motorrad mit Mtb


----------



## Zerzal (1. März 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass in dieser Bikeklasse,   man sich schon Gedanken macht über Konfig und Vorbereitung auf eine Tour.
> 
> Gerade schnell drangeschraubt meine Gravity Cap von K-edge.
> Anhang anzeigen 364754
> ...



Hübsch aufgeräumt. Gibt's das Gravity Cap auch für änder Geräte? VDO zB.

Na das Bike soll ja fit sein wenn der Schnee weg ist. Dann kann es direkt losgehen.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (1. März 2015)

Hab mein Reverb Hebel jetz von oben rechts nach links unten  
Jmd ne Empfehlung an enduro lenkern mit Ner breite von so 76 cm ca?


----------



## Orby (2. März 2015)

@Zerzal  Hab die Folie gefunden

http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/she...e/aid:466996?gclid=CPyg2uXoicQCFQIYwwodaAQAIw

http://www.cycling-parts.ch/Zubehoe...Mariposa-Shelter-Clear-Rahmenschutzfolie.html

Hat 1,2mm Materialstärke. Nicht ganz billig, aber wie ich finde, deutlich mehr Wert als die dünnen Folien die vielleicht den Lack schützen.
Wenn das Ding mal in der Hand hattest wirst wissen wieso ich das empfehle.


----------



## Zerzal (2. März 2015)

Ach


Orby schrieb:


> @Zerzal  Hab die Folie gefunden
> 
> http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/she...e/aid:466996?gclid=CPyg2uXoicQCFQIYwwodaAQAIw
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biermille (2. März 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Zudem hat die manitou 170mm warum die mit 160 da steht frag ich mich auch, kannst ja mal mit nem meter messen bis zur schräge hoch.



Hä? Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und musste auch messen. Auch bei mir 170mm... Dachte bei 27,5" 160mm und bei 26" 170mm damit die Geometrie bleibt. Hmm komisch.
Ich freu mich über einen Zentimeter mehr Federweg


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. März 2015)

Hehe  ja hab ich mich auch als ich das gesehen hab


----------



## Zerzal (2. März 2015)

Müsste man um das exakt zu bestimmen nicht erst die Luft aus der Gabel lassen damit man die Tauchrohre bis zum Anschlag runter drücken kann um die eintauch Tiefe zu messen und damit den effektiven Federweg zu bestimmen?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. März 2015)

Jetzt wirds zu fachmännisch 
Ich mein wenn die Rohre von A bis B 170mm Platz haben und auch so tief eintauchen warum so ein aufwand?


----------



## Zerzal (2. März 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds zu fachmännisch
> Ich mein wenn die Rohre von A bis B 170mm Platz haben und auch so tief eintauchen warum so ein aufwand?



Tauchen sie den auch wirklich bis zum Anschlag ein? Ich meine nur weil theoretisch 170mm zu Verfügung stehen, heißt es ja nicht das nicht nur 160mm eintauchen können. Weist was ich meine....?

Ich finds natürlich super wenn de 170mm hast....


----------



## Zerzal (2. März 2015)

Habe mal an meiner "Manitou e30 Air"  vom Acid gemessen. Und da Sind das auch 10mm mehr. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das ist weil es oben dieses nach innen spitzigen endkappen hat. 
Cool wärs ja.....

Bei der Pike 160mm genau.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. März 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab auf dem zweiten Bild, der Drop da einmal richtig verhauen also kopf voran runter und heftig eingeschlagen und selbst da war noch etwas Platz danach. Ob die wirklich dazu bringst komplett durch zu hauen weiß ich nicht, möcht ich auch nicht probieren


----------



## Zerzal (2. März 2015)

Sollte doch eigentlich einen durchschlagsschutz besitzen das gute Teil......


----------



## Zerzal (2. März 2015)

Schau mal hier..... Interessanter Bericht......

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/20/manitou-mattoc-pro/

Grüße


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. März 2015)

Denk ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (2. März 2015)

Heute ne schöne Ausfahrt gehabt  kondi war komischerweise fast die alte anscheinend waren die Bewegungen beim ersten ride nur ungewohnt nach so langer zeit oder ich hatte nen scheiss tag  

Waren drei schöne trails dabei 
1. Relativ flach aber schön schnell und steinig und wurzelig am ende da konnte man schön drauf halten ohne aufzuschaukeln (Fahrwerk ist echt sahne)
2. Zahlreiche spitzkehren ging schon ganz gut muss da aber wohl noch bisschen mit der low speed Druckstufe spielen aber fühlte sich so auch schon gut an bis auf die reifen die dort komplett mit waldboden und laub zu waren  
3. Trail war ne dh strecke. Sehr verblockt mit Steinen Wurzeln in alle Richtungen und Absätzen. Fahrwerk wieder sehr schön und die steife Gabel ist echt super bei sowas. War nur schon recht dunkel daher schlechte Sicht  

Die bergauf Passagen gingen mit "blockiertem" Dämpfer richtig gut heute lag vlt auch am Frust aus der schule 
Die Reifen lass ich jetzt haben heute fast immer überzeugt und die kondi stellt anscheinend kein Hindernis mehr dar


----------



## Zerzal (3. März 2015)

So noch mal kurz zum Thema Schutzfolie am Unterrohr.

Offenbar hat das Race (balck anodized) keine normale Lackierung sonder wurde irgendwie Beschichtet. Ist auch nicht glatt sonder ganz wenig rau.
Diese soll von Natur aus schon resistenter als normaler Lack gegen Kratzer sein und da habe Cube wohl auf Folie verzichtet.

whatever....

Werde trotzdem die Folie die Orby empfohlen hat besorgen.


@kampf.zwerg
Nette Runde. Ich wünschte da wärs auch schon so Grün und Zeit für kurze Hosen......

Grüße


----------



## kampf.zwerg (3. März 2015)

@Zerzal 
Kann es sein dass der Rahmen gepulvert ist? 
Dann hol dir 3M Folie und mach die drauf hält bei mir bisher sehr gut und ist schon relativ dick 

Naja grün noch nicht aber lange Hosen Beim biken sind ja zum kotzen


----------



## Biermille (3. März 2015)

Kettenführung dran


----------



## Ghostrider_ (3. März 2015)

E-thirteen?


----------



## Biermille (3. März 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> E-thirteen?


 
Ja genau, E-Thirteen TRS+ Dual mit ISCG5


----------



## Zerzal (3. März 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> @Zerzal
> Kann es sein dass der Rahmen gepulvert ist?



Was genau es ist, ist mir dummerweise entfallen.  Nerve mich grad voll deswegen. Stressiger Tag heute.... Es ist aber etwas spezielles....

@Biermille 
Sehr nice... Schon ne Runde gedreht? Merkst du einen Widerstand beim Pedalieren?
Hoffe meine kommt auch bald.... 
Ja gut hab mir das warten heute  mal etwas versüßt.....


 
Wenn nun jeden Tag das warten so bereichert wird, warte ich doch gerne noch etwas....
Grüße


----------



## Biermille (3. März 2015)

War zwar nur eine kleine Runde die ich gedreht bin, konnte aber keinen Widerstand feststellen.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (3. März 2015)

Sag mal stoßt ihr auch beim fahren immer mal mit dem Fuß an die rechte kettenstrebe an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (3. März 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Sag mal stoßt ihr auch beim fahren immer mal mit dem Fuß an die rechte kettenstrebe an?


Nö.... Und wenn wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (3. März 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nö.... Und wenn wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen....


Mir auch nicht habs dann nur am Rahmen gesehen


----------



## Zerzal (3. März 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Mir auch nicht habs dann nur am Rahmen gesehen


Na.. Dann muss ich mich mal achten.....


----------



## Orby (4. März 2015)

Den Bell Super 2R hatte ich im Dezember auch schon in der Hand. 
Ist dann aber der SixSixOne Comp geworden. Der lag bei ca. 80 Euronen, was ich als 2.Helm zu meinem geliebten IXS Trails RS, als OK empfand. 
Doof nur, dass ich dann prompt noch Google kaufen musste, normale Brille passt da nicht mehr drunter. 

Ja in der Winterzeit kommt man auf teure Ideen 

Gestern nach 5 Wochen mal in der Garage gerollt, OMG, kein Feeling mehr fürs Bike. Der gesamt Hinterbau irgendwie geknarzt. 
Toll jetzt wo ich die mega Kondition vom Spinning haben, fehlt das Feeling fürs Bike. Bei uns im Allgäu ist noch einiges sehr weiß und teils gefroren an blöden Stellen.


----------



## Zerzal (4. März 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Den Bell Super 2R hatte ich im Dezember auch schon in der Hand.
> Ist dann aber der SixSixOne Comp geworden. Der lag bei ca. 80 Euronen, was ich als 2.Helm zu meinem geliebten IXS Trails RS, als OK empfand.
> Doof nur, dass ich dann prompt noch Google kaufen musste, normale Brille passt da nicht mehr drunter.
> 
> ...



Ja der Bell ist nich gerade günstig. Ich habe aber einen gute Preis bekommen. Das spielt mir gut in die Karten denn ich habe einen echt blöden Kopfumfang. M zu groß und S eher straff. Den IXS habe ich mir auch angeschaut. Der wäre eigentlich super. Aber ich wollte unbedingt den 2R wegen des Bügels. Der ist einfach perfekt für mich und das Gelände da. Und da mein Giro komischerweise plötzlich zu groß ist, hab jetzt doch gut abgenommen und die Matte gekürzt, wollte ich nicht 2 Helme kaufen und dann immer noch n Fullface am Rucksack den Berg hoch fahren. Und ob ich oft in Park gehe steht in den Sternen. Müsste immer mim auto 1-2 Stunden Fahren.

Falls der Bell dann wirklich drückt oder Kopfschmerzen bereitet wird er halt verkauft. Soweit der Plan.

Gut das ich auch im Winter ein klein wenig fahre und wenn es nur etwas um den See ist. Macht den Kopf frei und das Feeling bleibt doch eher. 
Jetzt schneeit es gerade wieder und gestern war so geiles Wetter und der Südhang schon gut Schnee frei das ich dacht man kann bald mal richtig hoch.... Ach nachher liegt da oben wider amtlich Schnee.
Winter halt, wie du sagst da kann man auf Teure Ideen kommen.... Ich brauch noch Knei Protektoren...

Naja nächste Woche soll es ja wärmer werden....


----------



## Orby (4. März 2015)

Probier mal die IXS Carve Knieprotektoren. 
Hab die locker 5-6 Stunden am Knie ohne das was stört. Nur darauf achten, gibt links und rechts, L steht für die Größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (4. März 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Probier mal die IXS Carve Knieprotektoren.
> Hab die locker 5-6 Stunden am Knie ohne das was stört. Nur darauf achten, gibt links und rechts, L steht für die Größe



Jo danke sind in der engeren Auswahl. 
Momentan schwanke ich noch zwischen ganz oder nur bisschen, wenn schon denn schon

Die iXS Mallet finde ich ebenfalls interessant. Dürften vom Gewicht  ähnlich sein und man könnte sie anlegen ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen. 
Oder aber halt 2 paar. Einmal so ala Flow / Carve und halt noch was so ala Cleaver / Assault


----------



## kampf.zwerg (4. März 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Jo danke sind in der engeren Auswahl.
> Momentan schwanke ich noch zwischen ganz oder nur bisschen, wenn schon denn schon
> 
> Die iXS Mallet finde ich ebenfalls interessant. Dürften vom Gewicht  ähnlich sein und man könnte sie anlegen ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen.
> Oder aber halt 2 paar. Einmal so ala Flow / Carve und halt noch was so ala Cleaver / Assault


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12743088


----------



## Zerzal (4. März 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12743088


Du meinst den Shop? 
Coole Preise 
Aber ob sich das noch lohnt wenn Porto, MwSt und Zöllgebüren dazu kommen, man auf vorkasse gehen muss und zurückschicken ist sicher dann auch ned so ahngehm.... 
Aber trozdem Interessant danke

Grüsse


----------



## Orby (5. März 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Jo danke sind in der engeren Auswahl.
> Momentan schwanke ich noch zwischen ganz oder nur bisschen, wenn schon denn schon
> 
> Die iXS Mallet finde ich ebenfalls interessant. Dürften vom Gewicht  ähnlich sein und man könnte sie anlegen ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen.
> Oder aber halt 2 paar. Einmal so ala Flow / Carve und halt noch was so ala Cleaver / Assault



Die Assault hatte ich mir letztes Jahr im Vinschgau für eine Abfahrt ausgeliehen. Waren gebraucht und etwas dadurch schon beweglicher.
Mit neuen fährst Du nur bergab, die sind starr wie sonst noch was. Würde Dir von Hartschale abraten, außer Du shuttelst nur.
Thema oben am Berg anziehen dachte ich anfänglich auch, deswegen RaceFace Flank probiert. Haben aber nie wirklich gepasst.
Bin jetzt bei den Carve gelandet. Schutz und merkst nicht dass sie am Bein hast.
Der Flow hat nur ein Band unten, war mir zu wenig um passend zu fixieren.

Ich fahre nur noch mit zwischenzeitlich. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/knieschoner-all-mountain.577061/page-30


----------



## Zerzal (5. März 2015)

@Orby 

Was hast du den für eine Größe beim Carve? Auf was achtet man da? Finde den nur Online. Wegen anprobieren und so....


----------



## Orby (5. März 2015)

@Zerzal Alle Hersteller geben Größen an, meist Umfang oberhalb vom Knie und unterhalb. Ist aber irgendwie immer etwas anders, oft aber ähnlich.
http://products.ixs-sportsdivision....wer-body-armour/ixs-carve-knieschoner.htmlAuf
Size klicken.
Bei mir passt es aber irgendwie gar nicht mit der Theorie zusammen. Ich fahre L und direkt oberhalb vom Knie habe ich 39-40cm, direkt unterhalb 35-36cm.

Hier noch ein Anhaltspunkt
http://enduro-mtb.com/knieschoner-test-zwoelf-knieschoner-im-haertetest/

Bei mir hatte die auch keiner vor Ort, finde aber Online hier fast besser. Habe mir die Race in M und später in L bestellt und jeweils eine halbe Stunde einfach in der Wohnung an gehabt. Hab dann beide zurückgeschickt.

Falls Du wirklich den Carve probieren willst, nicht wundern, der Schutz schließt bündig mit der Kniescheibe ab. Am Anfang neigt man gerne dazu in weiter hoch ziehen zu wollen bzw. hat das Gefühl er rutscht runter. Ist aber nicht so.

Mein BikeBuddy fährt ihn auch zufälligerweise, bei ihm hat er mal gezwickt, bis ich ihm dann dass mit links und rechts verraten habe. Er wusste es nicht, war dann auch gleich besser


----------



## Ghostrider_ (5. März 2015)

https://www.maciag-offroad.de/o-neal-knieschuetzer-amx-zipper-schwarz-sid58982.html


----------



## Biermille (5. März 2015)

Ab heute wieder mit den Saints unterwegs


----------



## Ghostrider_ (5. März 2015)

Geil


----------



## Zerzal (5. März 2015)

Viel besser als die RFR. Passt super zur Race Face Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (5. März 2015)

Kann man mit tapatalk Videos hochladen? Hätte eins von heute


----------



## kampf.zwerg (5. März 2015)

Oder habt ihr nen instagram Account?


----------



## Biermille (6. März 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Oder habt ihr nen instagram Account?



Ich hab keinen... Lad doch bei YouTube hoch!?


----------



## Zerzal (6. März 2015)

Hab auch keinen..... Vimeo wär auch ne Möglichkeit. Oder das Buch der tausend Fratzen...!?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (6. März 2015)

@Biermille @Zerzal das ist nur ganz kurz lohnt sich nicht hochzuladen 
Fratzenbuch hab ich nicht mehr


----------



## Orby (6. März 2015)

Hier hast doch auch eine Videobereich. 
Wie wärs mit dem


----------



## kampf.zwerg (6. März 2015)

nothing special, qualität ist ne hure sorry


----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. März 2015)

Mein neues Cockpit 
Super geil der Fatbar und die Sram Griffe sind der oberhammer.


----------



## Biermille (7. März 2015)

Du hast ja auch nen neuen Lenker 
Sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. März 2015)

Danke 
@kampf.zwerg wo ist der Trail denn den du in dem Video runterknallst? =) sieht cool aus und auch ziemlich Sprungreich


----------



## rekay (7. März 2015)

hier mal meins


----------



## Zerzal (7. März 2015)

@Ghostrider_ 

Kommt gut  Immer noch 800mm? Wie fährt es sich den im Vergleich zum Original?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. März 2015)

Der ist 2cm kleiner  die 780 merkt man deutlich und auch die 20mm Rise sind super dacht nicht das ich das so extrem spür aber es ist viel besser als vorher  natürlich auch Geschmacksache.


----------



## rekay (8. März 2015)

Hab jetzt noch die cube carbon spacer verbaut und vorbau istn 40mm holzfeller mit titan schrauben, den hatte ich eh noch hier. Lenkertechnisch bin ich mir unsicher, daher bleibt erstmal der chester


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. März 2015)

Der ist cool aber der Chester Vorbau hält auch einiges ab  aber früher oder später hab ich den auch. Ich kenn mich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rekay (8. März 2015)

der chester hätte mir auch gut gefallen, war mir leider nur etwas zu lang.  gestern mal kurz gefahren, glaub ich muss den Dämpfer noch etwas härter machen, wenn es einfedert sitzt das tretlager ganz schön weit unten :/


----------



## Zerzal (8. März 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Der ist 2cm kleiner  die 780 merkt man deutlich und auch die 20mm Rise sind super dacht nicht das ich das so extrem spür aber es ist viel besser als vorher  natürlich auch Geschmacksache.


Cool... 
Ich weiß eben nicht ob ich mir auch noch was breiteres hole. Der Chester ist zwar ganz ok aber ich greife doch immer sehr außen. Mit Rise und Backswep kenne ich mich ned aus....


----------



## Zerzal (8. März 2015)

rekay schrieb:


> hier mal meins


Hey rekay.... Gäiles Bike....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. März 2015)

@Ghostrider_ ist in Thüringen im SHK genaueres nur per 
Pn  

Wegen Lenker...hatte vorher auch 74er aber bei den größeren und schwereren laufrädern wird wohl nen 77/76 er drankommen und Vorbau wird erstmal bleiben


----------



## rekay (8. März 2015)

Zerzal, deins ist aber auch ziemlich fett  hast du irgendwo ne angabe zur luftmenge vom dämpfer gefunden? Also nur sone gewisse richtlinie, hatte das nach negativ.. Eingestellt, denk aber das ist zu weich


----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. März 2015)

rekay schrieb:


> Zerzal, deins ist aber auch ziemlich fett  hast du irgendwo ne angabe zur luftmenge vom dämpfer gefunden? Also nur sone gewisse richtlinie, hatte das nach negativ.. Eingestellt, denk aber das ist zu weich


So 20% SAG und dann müsste es eig ganz gut klappen. Wenn du weicher willst dann 25-30%


----------



## rekay (8. März 2015)

Dann passt das eig schon, naja bin nur im engEn hof gefahren da war ich par mal beim antreten am bode, wie gesagt sehr eng :/


----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. März 2015)

rekay schrieb:


> Dann passt das eig schon, naja bin nur im engEn hof gefahren da war ich par mal beim antreten am bode, wie gesagt sehr eng :/


Das ist generell nen Stereo Problem das tiefe tretlager ist mir auch schon aufgefallen  fährt sich halt sehr laufruhig aber man setzt aufm trail beim treten schon oft von daher mehr pumpen als treten bei den trails für alle Stereo Fahrer  

Aber weniger als 20% SAG würde ich nur im Notfall machen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. März 2015)

Ich ess jetzt was und dann gehts ab in den Wald  freu mich wie ein Schneekönig  heute gehts gnadenlos bergab (natürlich erst bergauf)


----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. März 2015)

Ich hab die ersten 120km schon weg und bisher nur das tiefe tretlager als minuspunkt ansonsten Rockt die Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (8. März 2015)

rekay schrieb:


> Zerzal, deins ist aber auch ziemlich fett  hast du irgendwo ne angabe zur luftmenge vom dämpfer gefunden? Also nur sone gewisse richtlinie, hatte das nach negativ.. Eingestellt, denk aber das ist zu weich



Mir hats der Händler eingestellt. Passt ganz gut. Da kann ich ned viel zu sagen. Muss da auch noch etwas Experimentieren. 


@Ghostrider_ 
Hab grad aus versehen die ganze Luft aus der Manitou Gabel rausgelassen....Mann sollte da ned dran rumspielen. Habs gleich genutzt um den Feder Weg zu messen..... Genau 100mm geht nicht bis zu der Spitze oben.  10mm bleiben über. Wird wohl bei der mattoc ähnlich sein....

Grüße


----------



## Thebike69 (8. März 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ich hab die ersten 120km schon weg und bisher nur das tiefe tretlager als minuspunkt ansonsten Rockt die Kiste!



An das angeblich Tiefe Trettlager gewöhnst dich. Ich setze schon garnicht mehr auf.


----------



## Zerzal (8. März 2015)

Dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß!!! Haut rein. 
Ich komm leider ned dazu. Am Week arbeitet meine bessere Hälfte da bin ich mit den Kid's unterwegs. 
Dinstag's lass ich's krachen wenn der Schnee weg ist......


----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. März 2015)

Wo kommt ihr eig so her? 
Ich komm aus Thüringen aufm Kaff nähe jena  

Könnte ja mal Cube Stereo treffen organisieren


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. März 2015)

Rheinland Pfalz nähe Landau  Direkt an der Weinstraße


----------



## Thebike69 (8. März 2015)

Nähe Landau in der schönen Pfalz


----------



## Zerzal (8. März 2015)

Zentralschweiz am Fuße des Wildspitz der am Gnipen mit dem Bergsturz 1806 schöne Trails geschaffen hat...


----------



## Biermille (8. März 2015)

Nordhessen, Kasseler Raum


----------



## Zerzal (8. März 2015)

Auch wens offtopic is.... Perfekt für Tage an denen Mann sich nicht die Trails runterstürzen kann....




Ich finds n cooles Video mit genialer Umsetzung.

Grüße

ps. Darf ich überhaupt son Video verlinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. März 2015)

Ich lebe noch  nach der heftigen Abfahrt hab ich bemerkt das sich mein Schaltzug ausgehangen hat  da war ne Schraube locker. Sowas aber auch, da hat der Händler wohl gemurkst  der war als letztes dran aber naja nich schlimm geht wieder.


----------



## Zerzal (8. März 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich lebe noch  nach der heftigen Abfahrt hab ich bemerkt das sich mein Schaltzug ausgehangen hat  da war ne Schraube locker. Sowas aber auch, da hat der Händler wohl gemurkst  der war als letztes dran aber naja nich schlimm geht wieder.


Na selbst ist der Mann.... Haste Bilder vom Ride? 
Grüße


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. März 2015)

Oh ne! Wollte noch welche machen aber vor lauter Euphorie vergessen  kommen noch welche


----------



## rekay (8. März 2015)

Ich komm aus Bayreuth in Oberfranken  radl is aber aus hof/saale


----------



## Zerzal (8. März 2015)

rekay schrieb:


> Ich komm aus Bayreuth in Oberfranken  radl is aber aus hof/saale


Schöne Gegend  hab Verwandte in der Region Bamberg.....


----------



## rekay (8. März 2015)

Das bietet sich ja an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (8. März 2015)

So auch mal was von mir, kurzer Clip. 

Seit gnädig, das Feeling ist noch nicht da 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-in-motion-touren-urlaub-sonstiges.539165/page-158


----------



## Zerzal (10. März 2015)

@Ghostrider_ 

Warum hast du eigentlich den Spank gengen die Fatbar ersetzt? 

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, bin aber noch etwas hin und hergerissen ob's ne Farbar oder doch der Spank vibrocore wird....

Grüsse


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. März 2015)

Naja, fahren eben viele pros und sieht man ständig, sind auch top verarbeitet und sehr stabil  zudem wollt ich nen tick mehr Rise.


----------



## Zerzal (10. März 2015)

Mehr Rise und was neues ich möchte ja vorallem breiter..... Ansonsten finde ich den Chester ganz ok. 

Die Fatbar sind schon cool. 
Macht die Entscheidung ned grad leicht....


----------



## Biermille (10. März 2015)

Ich hab auch nen neuen Lenker 
Als nächstes Fliegen die Deore Schalthebel, versauen das ganze Cockpit mit der bescheuerten Ganganzeige.
Und ich könnte den Reverb Remote weiter nach außen setzen.


----------



## Thebike69 (10. März 2015)

Denn Deore möchte ich auch loswerden. Wird wohl ein Saint....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (10. März 2015)

Bei mit wird's vlt nen sixpack die haben genau das grün was ich will 
Haben sonst nicht viele also falls jmd was sieht her damit 
So n grün wie die Race Face Aufschrift


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. März 2015)

@Biermille
Deore taugt ach nix  
Aber schön wie mein Lenker verbaut hast 
@Zerzal
Teste doch beim Händler mal die Größen damit ein Feeling hast 
Den Fatbar geb ich nie wieder her  kann dir den nur ans Herz legen  gibts auch in Carbon


----------



## Zerzal (10. März 2015)

@Ghostrider_ 
Du hast den Renthal FatBar Alu 780mm mit Rise 30mm?

Ja der Carbon Kost dann aber auch Carbon.... Aber die Farbe würde mir zusagen......


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. März 2015)

Richtig  
20mm Rise
Ja Carbon ist halt Carbon  
Schau mal 
http://spank-ind.com/products/handlebar

Spank ist ne top Marke keine Zweifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (10. März 2015)

Ja danke werde mal schauen das ich beim Händler was be Fingern kann und mal an mein, oder n ähnliches Bike halten. Kann mir das farblich ned immer so gut vorstellen.... Gold / Gelb---Schwarz / Rotes Bike.... Naja....
Es eilt nicht...... Wie gesagt der Chester ist ganz ok. Nur eben etwas kurz.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. März 2015)

@Biermille warum hast denn die RFR Stütze rausgeschmissen? 

Seit ihr eigentlich bei Strava? Ich hab da ein Problem  Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen


----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. März 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> @Biermille warum hast denn die RFR Stütze rausgeschmissen?
> 
> Seit ihr eigentlich bei Strava? Ich hab da ein Problem  Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen


Bin bei strava


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. März 2015)

Ich find mein kumpel nicht und der mich auch nicht! Ich find mich selbst nicht  also wenn ich nach Sportler suche. Versteh nicht wieso, Privatsphäre ist öffentlich usw.


----------



## Biermille (12. März 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> @Biermille warum hast denn die RFR Stütze rausgeschmissen?



hatte in meinem alten Bike auch die Reverb dran. Bei der ersten Probefahrt mit dem Stereo war klar das die da auch wieder rein kommt. 
Von der Qualität/Verarbeitung/Funktion kommt Meiner Meinung nach kein anderer Hersteller an eine Rockshox.
Die RFR funzt, klar, aber reverb die flutscht einfach


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. März 2015)

Genau  hab ach schon überlegt mir noch eine zu holen, hatte die auch in meinem Ams aber extra 300€ investieren? Muss ma überlegen


----------



## Biermille (12. März 2015)

Mein Händler hat die RFR erst gar nicht rein gemacht und direkt die Reverb verbaut. Hat mich ein Hunni gekostet.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. März 2015)

Bah des is natürlich top  da is meiner wohl geldgeiler


----------



## Zerzal (12. März 2015)

So heut geht's hoch...... 500 hab ich schon. Mal schaun ob ich bis hoch komme. Hat doch mehr Schnee als gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (12. März 2015)

So leider ging es rund 300 Höhenmeter unterm Gipfel nicht mehr weiter. Es hatte einfach zu viel Schnee. So viel das ich echt mühe hatte meinen vorher geplanten Notausgang zu finden.Natürlich bin ich voll dran vorbei geschlittert und musste dann gut 150m zurück durch den Schnee latschen....  aber hab den weg dann gefunden und es hat sich voll gelohnt. 
Teilweisse war der Trail so dermassen heftig das ich absteigen musste und 2mal kam der Lenker gefährlich nahe.... aber alles in allem ne echt fetzige Tour und am Schluss habe ich noch ne abfahrt gefunden die ich mit wenig aufwand in meine Test und abends runde einbauen kann....


----------



## Zerzal (12. März 2015)




----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. März 2015)

Schön habt ihr  wie hier nur größer :F


----------



## Zerzal (12. März 2015)

Jo danke. Würde hier auch nicht weg wollen
Ich freu mich schon wenn die Berge im Hintergrund auf dem ersten pic schneefrei sind....
Lider ist das dan auch immer mit ordentlich viel uphill verbunden....


----------



## Zerzal (12. März 2015)

Was ich noch sagen wollte. Das 160er Stereo ist einfach n gäiles Bike....  Aber das versteht sich ja von selbst. 

@Orby 
Die iXS Carve sind wirklich top. Hoch zufrieden und absolut empfehlenswert. Nach paar min merkt man die wirklich nicht mehr. Danke


----------



## Horaff (12. März 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> So heut geht's hoch...... 500 hab ich schon. Mal schaun ob ich bis hoch komme. Hat doch mehr Schnee als gedacht. Anhang anzeigen 368559


...Immenstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (12. März 2015)

Horaff schrieb:


> ...Immenstadt?


Ne Zentralschweiz. Mit Blick richtung Schwyz / Muotatahl.


----------



## peter-dd (16. März 2015)

Habt ihr ne Ahnung, ob die Sun ringle Felgen auf dem Race  tubless ready sind?  Also kann ich die so verwenden?


----------



## Zerzal (16. März 2015)

Mein Mech meinte mal neben bei, es müsste gehen, aber für 100% müsste er es aber auch erst abklären.


----------



## peter-dd (16. März 2015)

Naja im Netz bei Sun Ringle und Cube habe ich leider nichts gefunden -  bei dem SL Modell was die DT hat hats geklappt, jedoch steht es da ja auch  auf der cube Seite


----------



## Zerzal (16. März 2015)

Ja leider steht das nirgends. Wenn überhaupt dann würd ich es vom Händler machen lassen. Natürlich nur wenn der sagt es geht. 
Wenns ned klappt, ist es ned mein Problem. 

Warum willst du es überhaupt machen. Was genau sind die Vorteile? Gewicht?

Ich spiele ja mit dem Gedanken bei Gelegenheit mal das Schwalbe Procore genauer anzusehen  / auszuprobieren.... 
Leider ist der Spaß ned grad günstig....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (16. März 2015)

Habter so oft platten? Oder zuviel Geld?


----------



## Orby (16. März 2015)

@Zerzal hab letzten bei meinem Händler eine Freeriderschlauch von Schwalbe mitgenommen. Wiegt glaube ca. 200gr, sollte also etwa 50 gr schwerer sein, aber voluminöser und stabiler. 

Vielleicht mal eine günstige Variante zum Procore. Wobei ich bisher mir noch keine Durchschlag eingefahren habe. Prüfe aber 1x wöchentlich den Druck mit dem digitalen Teil von Schwalbe. 
Mit normalen Schläuchen ist der Verlust pro Woche etwa 0,1 bar. Die light oder Xlight Schläuche sollen da deutlich schlimmer sein.


----------



## Zerzal (16. März 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Habter so oft platten? Oder zuviel Geld?


Ne noch nie im Einsatz. Glücklicherweise. 
Geld ist zum Ausgeben da.......

@Orby 
In der Regel packe ich die Pumpe kurz ans Rad bevors los geht. Aber mit der Anzeige ist es ja nicht sooo genau. 0.1bar die Woche hätte ich ned gedacht. 

Der Freeriderschlauch ist einfach stabiler? Oder kann man damit auch mit weniger Druck fahren? 50g mehr wäre ja voll easy. 

Mit dem Procore könnte man laut Schwalbe auf 1bar runter.... Da klebt der Reifen ja regelrecht im Gelände. Da muss man ja Angst haben das der in ner Kurve vom LRS hüpft.....


----------



## Orby (16. März 2015)

@Zerzal  Mhh gute Frage. War ein spontaner Lustkauf, brauchte sowieso noch einen Schlauch. Meine BikeBuddys haben AV ich SV. Die können meine nehmen, aber ich Ihre nicht 

Vermutlich ja. Hier mal ein paar Bilder zum Vergleich vom normalen und Freeride (links)


----------



## Zerzal (16. März 2015)

@Orby 

Jo der schaut schon ziemlich Fett aus.... Wenn du den ausfährst bin ich auf deinen Eindruck gespannt. 

Mmmmm Mist und ich habe erst gerade noch n normalen als Ersatz geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (16. März 2015)

Hoffe dass ich ihn nicht so schnell brauchen werde. Aber im Vinschgau kann es schnell gehen im Geröllgeballer, oder Fahrfehler.

Falls eine gute Ausrede brauchst für einen weiteren Schlauch, nimm den normalen falls mal vorne einen Durchschlag hast  wohl eher unwahrscheinlich. 

Zum Thema Luftdruck, mein BikeBuddy hat seine Standpumpe mit dem Schwalbeteil verglichen. Die Standpumpe hat 0,5 bar weniger angezeigt. Das ist eine Hausnummer wenn es stimmt. Erklärt dann auch einiges, er dachte er fährt mit 1,8-2,0 bar. 

Frage ist nur was abweicht. Bei mir ist die Standpumpe sehr nah dran.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (16. März 2015)

Macht mir kein schlechtes Gewissen ich hab hier zwei extra light Schläuche liegen die ich rein machen wollte


----------



## Zerzal (16. März 2015)

@Orby 
Wow.. 0.5 daneben... Das ist allerdings ned wenig. 
Na dann hoffe ich mal das es sich bei meiner Pumpe anders verhält. Pumpe auch immer so bis knapp n takken vor 2 bar... Muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal so n Messinstrument zu legen.


----------



## Orby (17. März 2015)

Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt bzgl. der Schläuche. War gerade auf der Schwalbe HP.

Der Freeride Schlauch 21F (200Gr) ist sogar 20 Gr. leichter als der Standard Schlauch 19 daneben. Will mir jetzt nicht so ganz einleuchten, leichter und stabiler?
Optisch scheint er voluminöser, aber bei weniger Gewicht?
Also doch keine Wunder erwarten wohl.

Der Extra Light liegt nach Variante bei 140 oder 150 Gr.


----------



## Mezzo333 (20. März 2015)

Hallo Cube Gemeinde,

was fahrt ihr so für RH Größen bei 180cm ? 18 oder 20 Zoll?  Bin am überlegen mir das Cube Stereo zu holen....
Tendiere eher zu 18Zoll......
Gruss


----------



## Zerzal (20. März 2015)

Mezzo333 schrieb:


> Hallo Cube Gemeinde,
> 
> was fahrt ihr so für RH Größen bei 180cm ? 18 oder 20 Zoll?  Bin am überlegen mir das Cube Stereo zu holen....
> Tendiere eher zu 18Zoll......
> Gruss


Hi
Würd so pauschal nicht auf die Körpergröße gehen. Eher auf die Schrittlänge und eine Probefahrt. Die 160er bauen eher kompakt. 
Ich fahr  20" bei 185cm SL weis ich nicht mehr. War was um 90-92cm. 
18" war echt kompakt. Für eher abwärts orientiertes fahren wärs ok gewesen aber dann wäre das Stereo meiner Meinung nach nicht das optimalste Bike. 

Aber das wichtigste ist, das du dich auf dem Bike wohlfühlen solltest.


----------



## Biermille (20. März 2015)

Moin Mezzo, 
Ich fahre bei 178cm und 82er SL das Stereo in 18" Passt für mich perfekt


----------



## lambers (20. März 2015)

Hab mein Stereo heute auch bekommen. 180cm hab das 18er genommen und den kurzen in einen  langen Vorbau getauscht 


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Orby (20. März 2015)

Mezzo333 schrieb:


> Hallo Cube Gemeinde,
> 
> was fahrt ihr so für RH Größen bei 180cm ? 18 oder 20 Zoll?  Bin am überlegen mir das Cube Stereo zu holen....
> Tendiere eher zu 18Zoll......
> Gruss



Servus, 

Würde auch eher etwas zum 18 tendieren. 
Solltest aber die SL nicht vergessen, da das Sattelrohr nicht zu extrem lang ist. Nicht dass Du mit sehr langen Beinen über die Mindesteinstecktiefe der 125 Reverb kommst. 

Ein Vorbautausch ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit. Der Vorbau ist jedoch eher kurz von Haus aus, somit ist das Tauschen gegen einen kürzeren, nur begrenzt möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. März 2015)

lambers schrieb:


> Hab mein Stereo heute auch bekommen. 180cm hab das 18er genommen und den kurzen in einen  langen Vorbau getauscht
> 
> 
> Gruß Heiko


Glückwunsch! Bilder bitte!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. März 2015)

Ich hab bei 185 20" 
Schrittlänge keine Ahnung relativ lang denk ich und kleiner will ichs sicher nicht


----------



## Zerzal (21. März 2015)

lambers schrieb:


> Hab mein Stereo heute auch bekommen. 180cm hab das 18er genommen und den kurzen in einen  langen Vorbau getauscht
> 
> 
> Gruß Heiko


Jo viel Spaß! Wir wollen Bilder.....


----------



## Placib87 (21. März 2015)

Hallo, 
Ich habe in meiner Umgebung ein schickes carbon stereo gefunden. 
http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-an...in-m-18-zoll-enduro-carbon/296621881-217-8450

Der Preis ist mm. nach sehr verlockend. 
Würdet ihr das Risiko eingehen ein gebrauchtes radl zu kaufen. Carbon ist ja noch etwas mehr anfällig bzgl haarrissen. 

Ich versuch dem Verkäufer auf den Zahn zu fühlen wo er sich schon überall rumgetrieben hat. Genaue Sicht Prüfung nehm ich mir vor.


----------



## Zerzal (22. März 2015)

Placib87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe in meiner Umgebung ein schickes carbon stereo gefunden.
> http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-an...in-m-18-zoll-enduro-carbon/296621881-217-8450
> 
> ...



Hey Placib87
Da es hier um die Alu 160er geht und ich mit Carbon Bikes null Erfahrung habe kann ich dir diesbezüglich leider keinen Rat geben. Vieleicht schaust du mal im SHPC Thread vorbei. Da wird man sich wohl besser mit Carbon auskennen... Ich persönlich würde wohl eher kein gebrauchtes Carbon Bike von einer mir unbekannten Person kaufen. 

Grüße


----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. März 2015)

Wozu eigentlich Carbon?
Ist leicht ok, auch stabiler von mir aus aber wenn ich doch mein Bike auf das selbe Gewicht reduzieren kann, den großen Aufpreis bezahlen?
Keine Ahnung  würd ich sinnvoller anlegen die Kohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (22. März 2015)

Placib87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe in meiner Umgebung ein schickes carbon stereo gefunden.
> http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-an...in-m-18-zoll-enduro-carbon/296621881-217-8450
> 
> ...



Servus. 

Meine Erfahrungen mit Carbon sind bisher durchwegs positiv. Mein Triathlon Bike vor 23 Jahren war bereits aus Carbon und Carbon-Titan 5-Speiche. 
Einzig mein Jollify ist nun Schrott, aber nicht vom Trail sondern beim x-Verladen ins Auto. 

Früher waren Vorurteile gegen Alurahmen da, heute gegen Carbon. 

Folgendes solltest Du beachten bei dem Bike. 
2013 Modell kann Herbst 2012 gekauft sein.
Der Carbonhinterbau war und ist bei einigen Modellen dieser Zeit problematisch, siehe SHPC Treat. Also Hinterrad ausbauen und ganz genau prüfen. 
Ob die Garantie für Dich gilt oder nur für den Erstbesitzer, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Also darauf achten. 
Lager vom Hinterbau und Dämpfer solltest ganz genau prüfen. 
Die 150 Reverb und der sehr breite Lenker (keine Ahnung ob Original) sprechen etwas dafür, dass man das Bike vielleicht artgerecht bewegt hat. 
Welches Kettenblätter ist vorne verbaut? Ein 32, dann solltest schon etwas Power in den Waden haben. 
Die Kurbel ist nicht gerade günstig im Verschleiß. 
Je nach Händler und Zeitpunkt des Kaufs, kann der eventuelle Rabatt schwanken. Also nicht unbedingt nach LP gehen. 

Würde Dir dringend empfehlen jemand mit zu nehmen der Ahnung hat.


----------



## Bike2011 (23. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe Ihr könnt/wollt helfen!

Kann mir jmd. das echte Gewicht des Cube Stereo HPA 160 Race nennen? Vielleicht hats schon jmd gewogen?
18 oder besser noch 16 Zoll wäre super. Wir wollen das Bike f. meine Freundin kaufen und es ist noch nicht im Laden verfügbar. Über oder unter 14 kg? was meint/wisst Ihr?

 (http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-hpa-race-275-black-anodized-2015/)

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank schon mal vorab!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. März 2015)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe Ihr könnt/wollt helfen!
> 
> Kann mir jmd. das echte Gewicht des Cube Stereo HPA 160 Race nennen? Vielleicht hats schon jmd gewogen?
> 18 oder besser noch 16 Zoll wäre super. Wir wollen das Bike f. meine Freundin kaufen und es ist noch nicht im Laden verfügbar. Über oder unter 14 kg? was meint/wisst Ihr?
> ...


Sollte unter 14 sein. Mein tm mit kettenführung und größerer Gabel und Dämpfer hat es auf 14,5 gebracht


----------



## Bike2011 (23. März 2015)

Vielen Dank! Dein TM war rahmengrösse 20?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. März 2015)

Jo


----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. März 2015)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Dein TM war rahmengrösse 20?


Auf Gewicht würde ich eh nicht so gucken bei dem Systemgewicht Biker und mtb kommts auf paar Gramm nicht an


----------



## Bike2011 (23. März 2015)

Spitzen-Antwortzeit! Thanks! Das richte ich ihr aus!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. März 2015)

Grad vom Schätzchen runter gestiegen ist wirklich nen geiles Rad!


----------



## Orby (23. März 2015)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe Ihr könnt/wollt helfen!
> 
> Kann mir jmd. das echte Gewicht des Cube Stereo HPA 160 Race nennen? Vielleicht hats schon jmd gewogen?
> 18 oder besser noch 16 Zoll wäre super. Wir wollen das Bike f. meine Freundin kaufen und es ist noch nicht im Laden verfügbar. Über oder unter 14 kg? was meint/wisst Ihr?
> ...



Die aktuellen Gewichtsangaben auf der HP sind gut zutreffend real, bezogen auf M Rahmen. 
Bei meinem SHPC Race steht 12,55kg auf der HP (glaube war mal 12,4), im Test mit 12,5 gewogen und meins bringt echte  12,6-8 kg in 20" auf die Waage. Muss man natürlich Toleranzen beim Wiegen berücksichtigen. 

Tipp, falls Dein Händler einen 2.7 oder 3.7 LRS von einem anderen Bike rumliegen hat und für kleines Geld hergibt, nehmen. 
Dort kannst ganz schnell etwas Gewicht einsparen.


----------



## Bike2011 (23. März 2015)

Au guter Tip. Denk auch von Hans Dampf runter auf nobby nic vorn und hinten müsste so 400g weniger bringen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. März 2015)

Nobby nic ist nicht zu empfehlen würde noch eher magic Mary drauf machen ist es echt wert


----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. März 2015)

Der Typ macht eine Xtreme Enduro Videoserie, hier sein letztes Training:<br /><br />



<br/>

Und ich bin zu dumm für nen Manual


----------



## Orby (23. März 2015)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Au guter Tip. Denk auch von Hans Dampf runter auf nobby nic vorn und hinten müsste so 400g weniger bringen..



Ich hatte eigentlich weniger an die Reifen gedacht, die Sun Laufräder sind relativ schwer. Die 2.7 leichter, die 3.7 noch leichter.

Der Nobby ist ein braver Tourenreifen, der Grip der HDs aber deutlich besser, gerade bei Wurzeln und wenn es feucht wird. Leider der Rollwiderstand auch höher. Wobei auf dem Race vorn Trail (weicher, mehr Grip, höherer Rollwiderstand) und hinten der Pace (härter, etwas weniger Grip und Rollwiderstand) beide Evo mit SnakSkin (Faltr und Schutz) montiert sind.
Denke ein Nobby Evo mit Snake wird gesamt vermutlich nur 200 Gr ausmachen, ohne jetzt nach zu schauen. Weiß natürlich nicht ob Du auf 2.25 gehen wolltest.

Wobei der neue Nobby deutlich besser sein soll als der alte, den ich hatte früher. Würde aber falls wirklich tauschen willst, hinten nur anfangen mit NN oder gegen den Razor. 

Die Marry geht den anderen Weg, noch mehr Grip und noch mehr Rollwiderstand, wird deswegen meistens nur vorne gefahren, wer leidensfähig ist fährt ihn auch hinten


----------



## Orby (23. März 2015)

@kampf.zwerg 

Hier krieg ich die Tränen, wenn ich sehe wie der Nico mal aus Lust und Laune, auf dem Bike rumhoppelt wie eine Hase




Passend ein Cube Bike natürlich


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. März 2015)

So ähnlich sind die trails hier


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. März 2015)

Das ist doch die Pfalz  
Die fahren hier doch heimlich rum


----------



## Zerzal (26. März 2015)

Schaut spassig aus der Trail.... 
Ich sollte echt mal die GoPro auf den Bell schrauben.... Leider kommen mir solche Ideen immer beim Uphill nicht beim packen...
Gestern wider einen spaßigen Trail gefahren.... Das Stereo ist einfach nur GÄIL....! 
Und das gäilste ist die Kondition die immer besser wird. Und was gut ist für den Uphill, ist besser für den Downhill


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. März 2015)

Ich hab am Dienstag unfreiwillig mal die Sturzqualitäten getestet   ich muss sagen das Stereo hält was aus. Hat noch nichtmal einen Kratzer  und ich komischerweise nach dem Sturz auch nicht.


----------



## peter-dd (28. März 2015)

Hey,  ein Kumpel fährt das SL und bei ihm hat der Fachhändler festgestellt,  dass der Aufbau an dem die Hinterbremse befestigt ist,  sehr scharfkantig ist.  Sogar so scharf,  das es die Bremsleitung aufgerieben hat. Letztendlich wurde durch das leicht auslaufende Öl die Scheibe unbrauchbar gemacht. Die Halterung wurde jetzt begradigt und die Scheibe ausgetauscht . -  schaut mal bei euch nach bzw.  fühlt mal die kante.  Sicher ist sicher ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (28. März 2015)

Werde ich mal Checken..... Danke

Wenn wir schon dabei sind. Die Leitung der Hinterradbremse scheuert den Lack am Hinterbau an einer Stelle ab. Wenn man das nicht will Sollte man gleich mal die Betroffene Stelle ankleben.

Grüße


----------



## rekay (29. März 2015)

Bei mir ist das dann wahrscheinlich anders?


----------



## Zerzal (29. März 2015)

rekay schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das dann wahrscheinlich anders?


Dafür kratzt Die Leitung bereits die Farbe ab. Schau mal dort wo Sie Kontakt mit dem Rahmen hat.


----------



## Vincy (29. März 2015)

Sieht da eher nach einer Rahmenschutzfolie aus. 
Ansonsten zusätzlich an der Leitung einen Rahmenschoner montieren.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...ops-fuer-Brems-Schaltzugaussenhuellen-p34581/
Es gibt ja auch Händler die mitdenken und die Schutzfolie drankleben.
Aber viele Käufer setzen sich lieber gleich aufs Bike und jammern dann hinterher, statt Eigenvorsorge.


----------



## Zerzal (29. März 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Sieht da eher nach einer Rahmenschutzfolie aus.
> Ansonsten zusätzlich an der Leitung einen Rahmenschoner montieren.
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...ops-fuer-Brems-Schaltzugaussenhuellen-p34581/
> Es gibt ja auch Händler die mitdenken und die Schutzfolie drankleben.


Möglich wärs. Sieht für mich aber ned danach aus.
Natürlich kann ich mich irren....

Edit: wer jammert hier? Mal abgesehen davon bei einem Bike in diese Preisklasse sollte sich der Kunde nicht mehr um sowas kümmern müssen!


----------



## Vincy (29. März 2015)

Dafür sieht sein Bike aber zu neu aus, dass es da dann so stark durchgescheuert wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (29. März 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Dafür sieht sein Bike aber zu neu aus, dass es da dann so stark durchgescheuert wäre.



Fahre selbst das race und habe das selbe Bild nach wenigen Kilometern.
Das angeblich so Widerstands fähige anodized Zeugs finde ich ganz schön empfindlich.

Wie gesagt meine Meinung. Außerdem wird das ja durch das auf und ab des Hinterbaus verursacht. Da kommen auch bei wenigen Kilometer schon viele auf ab bewegungen zusammen. Dann noch etwas Matsch auf Leitung und Rahmen und der Schliff ist perfekte.....


----------



## Zerzal (29. März 2015)

Schau mal... So siehts bei mir aus nach rund 100-150km im Gelände. Nexte Woche kommt da was dran geklebt. 
Grüße


----------



## Zerzal (29. März 2015)

Das Problem welches Peter-dd anspricht dürfte nur das SL habe.  die Pro Fahrer müssten das mal checken. SL und Pro haben andere Bremsanlagen.  
Beim Race und den TM ist ne XT Bremse und wie man auf dem Foto von rekay sieht, sollte besagte Stelle von der Metalmutter geschützt sein. 

Grüsse


----------



## peter-dd (29. März 2015)

Dann bestätigt sich meine Vermutung,  dass es nur bei den Sram ist... Naja bei mir würde es auch scheuern, wenn ich ni die Stellen abgeklebt hätte, die Kontakt mit Leitungen haben (hab dafür so kleine transparente Aufkleber zum Bike dazu bekommen.


----------



## Zerzal (29. März 2015)

@peter-dd 

Hast du nicht irgend wo mal gemeint das du mit den Schuhen an der Kettenstrebe schleifst? Schau dir die Stelle mal genauer an. Oder haste die auch ab geklebt?

Ich werde jedenfalls auch alles abkleben wo Leitungen durchgehen. Ich finde das anodized Zeugs vom Race kake empfindlich auf schleifspuren wen Matsch ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## peter-dd (29. März 2015)

Naja,  das hab ich an den Schuhe korrigiert...  wahnsinn was es ausmacht,  den Klick-aufsatz am Schuh ein paar Millimeter nach außen zu verschieben... Was mir auch aufgefallen ist,  dass die Leitung der Reverb unten am Dämpfer schleift.  Habe dem jetzt entgegen gewirkt in dem ich die Schlaufe vergrößert habe (mehr Leitung nach unten geben).
Ach und ist das bei euch auch,  dass der Gummiring auf dem Dämpfer zu locker sitzt?  Nach 5 Minuten fahren,  liegt der immer unten


----------



## Zerzal (29. März 2015)

Naja stramm finde ich den jetzt auch nicht wirklich. Genug Druck haste drinnen im Dämpfer? 

Was für Druck Fahrt ihr eigentlich so im Fox Dämpfer?


----------



## rekay (30. März 2015)

Ne das ist ne folie  auf dem bild war ich noch keinen meter gefahren  fox dämpfer druckangaben sind auch fürn ..... Weil nicht vorhanden


----------



## Ghostrider_ (30. März 2015)

Hab kein fox drin, im alten ams hatt ich 7,5-8,0 bar


----------



## Zerzal (30. März 2015)

rekay schrieb:


> Ne das ist ne folie  auf dem bild war ich noch keinen meter gefahren  fox dämpfer druckangaben sind auch fürn ..... Weil nicht vorhanden


Na dann will ich in dem Fall mal nichts gesagt haben. Gut für dich. Habe nun am week 2 weiter Race's gesehen die genau an der Stelle wo die Bremsleitung den Rahmen berührt die Farbe bereits ab ist. 

Asche auf mein Haupt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (31. März 2015)

nach 5 Wochen und 350 Km 160'er Stereo muß ich echt sagen, daß ich mit
der Geo und dem Fahrwerk richtig zufrieden bin. Ich habe zwar das HPC, poste aber
dennoch hier, da ich denke, dass sich hier im Thread  die geballte Kompetenz der
Cube-Enduro-Rider tummelt . 

Geändert habe ich an dem Bike nix großartiges außer dem Fahrwerk, also Gabel
und Dämpfer habe ich jeweils ein Volumenspacer zugefügt, da es mir etwas an
einer progressiven Kennlinie (ich glaube so nennt man das ) fehlte.

Ein paar Dinge sind mir jedoch etwas negativ aufgefallen und haben mich wirklich
überrascht. Z.B. die Gleitlager an den Dämpferbuchsen oben und unten waren furztrocken,
daß sogar schon leichte Einlaufspuren an den Achsen zu sehen sind - nicht schön !

Bei der Montage wurde auf Schraubensicherung oder Fett (natürlich an den richtigen Stellen) völlig verzichtet, hier
empfehle ich euch wirklich, die wichtigsten Schraubverbindungen regelmäßig zu kontrllieren und
mit Schraubensicherung zu versehen !
Bei mir hatte sich unter anderem das Schaltwerk gelöst und das Schaltauge hat sich gelockert.
Dummerweise hat sich bei einer Tour die vordere Bremsscheibe gelöst  - ist
zum Glück nix passiert, habe aber kein Bock noch so einen doofen Centerlockschlüssel
mit auf Tour zu nehmen.

Die Speichenspannung der Laufrädern geht auch gegen null (ok, hat nichts mit Cube zutun)und
die Steckachsen waren auch furztrocken.

Aber wie gesagt, dass Bike an sich ist erste klasse


----------



## rekay (31. März 2015)

Hm komisch, scheint wohl am Händler zu liegen. Alles was ich bisher offen hatte war auch gefettet usw. :/


----------



## Ghostrider_ (31. März 2015)

Jap bei mir auch, bin eh penibel und schau 1000x nach ob alles ok ist


----------



## Zerzal (31. März 2015)

Bei mir ebenfalls alles was ich gesehen habe war ok soweit. Nur der Lack hält ned....


----------



## Zerzal (31. März 2015)

Wenn man es ned selber machen will / kann, das Bike geht ja e nach 300-400km/ 3-4 Monate in den Kostenlosen erst Servic, kann man dem Händler ja nahelegen alles nötige gut zu fetten und wenn nötig mit Loctite zu sichern.... 

Gewissheit bringt aber wohl nur selber machen....


----------



## Orby (31. März 2015)

Zum Thema Rahmenschutz und Kabel, habe ich auch Jagwire dran, von SRAM sind baugleich. Vorne am Steurrohr für HR Bremse und für die Reverb unten am Sitzrohr. 
Eventuell mit kleinen Kabelbindern fixieren. 

Beim Fox Dämpfer bin ich aktuell nach der Angabe von Fox gegangen mit 25% SAG
http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_cen...tent/Rear_Shocks/2013FLOATCTDperformance.html
Werde vemutlich aber bald nachpumpen müssen. Entweder zugelegt im Winter an Gewicht, oder das Feeling ist noch nicht da und ich gehe wie ein nasser Sack durch den Federweg 
Bei ca. 75 kg, Rucksack, Klamotten etc... sind glaube ich aktuell 165 PSI drin. Glaube aber entweichen immer so 5 PSI beim abschrauben. 

Bis auf die Speichenspannung am VR scheint bei mir bisher alles zu passen. Wobei ich denke nach dem Vinschgau-Weekend werde ich mal alles nachziehen und prüfen. Kleinen Check machen wir sowieso bevor es losgeht immer. Vor allem die Luft in den Reifen sehr regelmäßig.

Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind, nur noch Wetter muss halten.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. April 2015)

ich dachte, die Händler bkommen die Räder von Cube bereits vormontiert bis auf die Pedale und Lenker ?!
Habt ihr Schraubensicherung auf dem Centerlock ?

Ich habe 160 PSI drauf und wiege auch 75kg (ohne Klamotten)


----------



## Zerzal (1. April 2015)

Naja dann kann ich ja guten Gewissens noch n paar PSI zu geben...... 

@Orby Danke für den Link zum Dämpfer genau den habe ich gestern gesucht aber iwie nicht gefunden....

Bezüglich vormontiert.... Ich finde n guter Händler zerlegt und prüft kritischen Stellen noch mal bevor er das Bike an den Kunden weiter giebt. Erwartet ich jeden falls.....  

Das ist doch bei der Massen Wahre heut zutage wie mit nem vertig vormontierten Modell Helikopter / Flieger. Auch wenn die fix fertig zusammengebaut aus der Verpackung kommen tut man gut daran das Ding noch mal in Einzelteile zu zerlegen und alles mit Loctite zu sichern und auf Funktion zu Prüfen. Sonst kann der Spaß echt Tödlich enden...... Mir kahm noch kein RTF Modell ins Haus bei dem alles gepasst hätte..... 
Wundert mich heut zutage auch gar nicht mehr.....

Back to the Stereo.... Zieht ihr eure Schrauben eigentlich Daumen mal Handgelenk an oder habt ihr einen Drehmomentschlüssel?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. April 2015)

ich zieh alles mit Drehmomentschlüssel an, grade am Hinterbau und Bremsen ist das wichtig, denke ich.
Bei den Alu-Gewinden ist das mit der "Daumen Handgelenk-Formel" manchmal kritisch.
Die Drehmomente stehen beim Cube z.B. an den Hinterbauschrauben drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (1. April 2015)

Drehmo ist eigentlich wirklich besser. Wobei man auf die korrekte Lagerung dann achten muß, sonst stimmen die Werte nicht. 

Im 2 Jahres Abo bei der Mountain Bike gibt es den Syntace für umsonst dazu. Kostet regulär sonst ca. 100 €.


----------



## Zerzal (1. April 2015)

Ok das heißt der Drehmomentschlüssel sollte bessere Qualität haben. Was kann man empfehlen? 

Zeitschrift zihe ich eigentlich nur noch übers iPad und dann gibt es meist das güddi ned..... Mein kleiner Beitrag an die Kugel. Außer wird man In der Schweiz beim Papiermedium beschissen hoch10....


----------



## Orby (1. April 2015)

Hab mich durch verschiedene Rezessionen gekämpft. Mein Fazit war, dass die meisten 30€ Teile wenig genau sind. 

Denke Wera, Syntace, Würth kann man auf jeden Fall empfehlen. 
Der Würth ist hier zum fairen Preis zu bekommen 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Wuerth/Drehmomentschluessel-4-20-Nm-p15278/

Alternativ geh zu einem Handwerker den Du gut kennst und der beim AD für Dich einen guten Preis raushaut. Aber hier in D ist der Preis mit MwSt. OK. Geht über Beziehungen noch was, aber nicht mehr zu viel.


----------



## Fabloo (1. April 2015)

Also ich hab einen von Proxxon mit 6-30 Nm. Und das für 49€. Meiner Meinung nach reicht das völlig, wobei ich für 1-5 Nm nicht wirklich einen Drehmomentschlüssel benötige. Und wenns dann mal 5,5 Nm für den Lenker sind dann zieh ich ihn halt vorsichtig mit 6 an


----------



## Zerzal (1. April 2015)

Super danke Orby. Dachte mir schon das die günstigen ned umbedingt taugen werden. Werde mich mal umschauen was ich hier so bekomme. In D bestellen lohnt sich für mich nicht immer da Zöllgebüren und Steuer meist bei nur einem Artikels relativ hoch sind.  

Ich nehme an ein Bereich von 2-3 bis um die 20nm sollte fürs ganze Bike genügen? 

Grüße.


----------



## Zerzal (5. April 2015)

Schöne und erholsame Ostern euch...... Und viel Spaß dem der neben der Hasen Sucherei auch die Zeit und das Wetter für einen fetten ride auf m Trail findet! 

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (5. April 2015)

Gleichfalls ✌️


----------



## Bike2011 (5. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen und frohe Ostern!

Ich habe bei meinem Bike-Händler ein Stereo 160 HPA Race vorbestellt in 16 Zoll für meine Freundin. Zwischenzeitlich haben wir aber gebraucht ein Carbon-Stereo gekauft.

Wenn also jemand noch ein Stereo 160 HPA Race in 16 Zoll sucht- das von mir bestellte kommt in KW 16 an beim Händler. Nagelneu natürlich.

Die Postleitzahl ist 70...(Stuttgart)

Wenn jemand Interesse hat- einfach kurze PM dann nenne ich den Laden (will ja keine Schleichwerbung machen)

Ich habe keine Kaufverpflichtung- ist nur eine Idee

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-hpa-race-275-black-anodized-2015/

VG und schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Orby (5. April 2015)

Frohe Ostern und Grüße aus dem Vinschgau


----------



## wooky123 (7. April 2015)

Anbei mein custom Aufbau, von einem 160 TM, Dämpfer wird noch getauscht


----------



## kampf.zwerg (7. April 2015)

wooky123 schrieb:


> Anbei mein custom Aufbau, von einem 160 TM, Dämpfer wird noch getauscht


Kommt mir bekannt vor 
Wie ist der Rock razor?


----------



## wooky123 (7. April 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor
> Wie ist der Rock razor?



Zur Zeit super, bin ihn auf einem anderen Rad auf Schnee gefahren das war zach.


----------



## rekay (10. April 2015)

Wie sieht das denn bei euch aus? Für mich ein klarer fail


----------



## Zerzal (10. April 2015)

http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/protector-backpacks/fr-enduro-blackline-16l

Niemals würde ich sowas an meine Liebe basteln.......


----------



## rekay (10. April 2015)

Ne mag eig keine trinkblase...


----------



## Zerzal (10. April 2015)

wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht.... Würd ich aber inzwischen nicht mehr her geben wollen. 
Außerdem, da wo ich teilweise fahre hat man nicht eben mal n Kiosk oder so, da bin ich froh 3 Liter mit nehmen zu können.....

Der Rucksack ist sowieso genial. Bis jetzt der erste zum Biken den ich echt gerne trage.....  

Aber es gäbe ja noch so Flaschen Halter bei denen man die Flasche zur Seite raus nimmt. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (10. April 2015)

Fahre den gleichen Rucksack als 20l Version. Bisher tadellos. Trinkblase ist was feines. Flaschenhalter geht nicht. Hast recht mit der Liebe @Zerzal 

So nun mal ein kleiner Nachtrag, im Dämpfer waren 180 PSI, so passt auch das Fahrwerk wieder.

Hier ein paar Shots aus dem Weekendtrip ins Vinschgau.

   

Leider hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass mein Hans Dampf in Trailstar am VR, unter dem Symptom der ausreißenden Seitenstollen leidet. Alle Seitenstollen sind bis zu 1/3 eingerissen. Laufleistung ca. 350-400 km.

Gestern am späten Abend Mail an Schwalbe, heute morgen Rückruf. Wird anstandslos über meinen Händler vor Ort abgewickelt, bekomme einen neuen. Hat angeboten, sogar direkt beim Händler alles für mich zu klären.
Darf mir sogar die Magic Marry nehmen. Die aber leider irgendwie nirgends zu bekommen ist 

So also von meiner Seite mal ein dickes Lob an Schwalbe. Service super schnell, super freundlich, kompetent und Ansprechpartner direkt, mit Durchwahl in der Mail wo auch gleich rauskommst.

Natürlich hat sich auch mein 160 Stereo wacker geschlagen im Vinschgau. Kein Grund zur Klage, alles funktioniert.


----------



## Zerzal (10. April 2015)

Jo hätte auch den 20ger nehmen sollen..... der 16er ist schon sehr schnell voll. Aber das Teil ist genial. Ruppige Trails, endlose Treppen, Drops, enge Kurven egal der evoc ist eine Einheit mit dem Fahrer..... Da wackelt nichts.  
Eventuell hole ich mir noch den 30ger für mehr Tages Touren. Mal sehen. 

@Orby 
Schaut aus als hätte ihr Riese Spaß gehabt  
Gut das die Schwalbe guten Service hat.... Meine Reifen wirds freuen... Wie weit hoch seit ihr gekommen? Schnee technisch meine ich. 



Ja ja.... die 160er sind einfach geil....! Der Rausch im Downhill ist einfach so übelste....und hoch geht auch gut. 
Ich liebe mein Bike 

Fahre den Dämpfer übrigens Momenten auch so um die 170psi +- bin noch am testen. 
Habe das Gefühl der Fox hat gerne was mehr..... 

Allerdings muss noch n breiterer Lenker hin und eventuell ein etwas kürzerer Vorbau. Vorne ne Marry werd ich mir zum testen bei Gelegenheit mal gönnen. Nimmt mich wunder wie stark sich das beim Uphill bemerkbar macht. 


Grüße


----------



## Zerzal (10. April 2015)

@Orby 
Welche der marry's würdest du nehmen wollen?


----------



## Orby (11. April 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Orby
> Welche der marry's würdest du nehmen wollen?



Werde die Snake TrailStar Marry nehmen. Für die Vert bin ich nicht schwindelfrei genug  

Schnentechnisch war es bis auf Sonntag OK. Die meisten Einstiege wie Holy (Nordhang) und Sunny Benny (Südhang) liegen auf ca. 1650-1750 HM. Darüber weniger lustig, vor allem am Nordhang, Eis und Schnee. Wobei bei 2-6 Grad oben, der Waldboden schneefrei aber hart bzw. teilweise gefroren war. 
Sind oben ein mal bei 0 Grad los , wird kalt die ersten Tiefenmeter bei der Abfahrt und kommt keine Freude auf


----------



## kampf.zwerg (11. April 2015)

Ich hatte heute den ersten heftigeren Sturz mit dem Stereo und muss sagen auch das hat es ausgehalten. Schaltung neu einstellen und dann gings weiter aumen:


----------



## Zerzal (11. April 2015)

Glückwunsch  mir wurde die Ehre glücklicherweise noch nicht gegönnt.... Hoffe hast dir ned groß was getan.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. April 2015)

Was sagt ihr zu einem Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter? Wirklich möglich das der beim Einfedern auf den Rahmen schlägt? 
Beim Fritzz ist ja einer verbaut und der Stereo Rahmen ist ja der gleiche.


----------



## Vincy (15. April 2015)

Schau dir da das Stereo 160 HPA TM an. 
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-hpa-tm-275-metalngreen-2015/


----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. April 2015)

Ja genau, frag mich wieso das da funktioniert und bei nem stereo nicht? Also war die Aussage von meinem Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. April 2015)

Dass ist da ein Stereo* HPA*. Dein Händler meint da bestimmt das Stereo *SHPC *(Carbon), dort kannst den Dämpfer nicht verwenden.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. April 2015)

Der meinte meins  hab ja das HPA Pro  
Jetzt weiß ich gar nichts mehr


----------



## Biermille (16. April 2015)

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal ganz weit ausm Fenster und sage das passt!

Ob TM oder Pro, ist der selbe Rahmen.

Hab auch mal eine Frage; Vorteile/Nachteile Reifenmischung VR Magic Mary ,HR Rocket Razor im Vergleich zum Hans Dampf!?


----------



## Zerzal (16. April 2015)

Hatte das alte Fritzz nicht so eine Delle im Rahmen damit der Kanister genügend Platz hat? 

Ansonsten mal das TM mit dem Pro vergleichen ob der Rahmen exakt gleich ist. 

Grüße


----------



## Biermille (16. April 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ansonsten mal das TM mit dem Pro vergleichen ob der Rahmen exakt gleich ist.


 
Laut der Internetseite von Cube schon


----------



## Zerzal (16. April 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Laut der Internetseite von Cube schon



Ja ich weiß aber wenn der Händler schon behauptet das es nicht geht würd ich es um sicher zu gehen trotzdem mal vergleichen.

Hätte jetzt aber auch gedacht das es möglich sein müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wooky123 (16. April 2015)

Die reifenmischung magic mary, rock razor funktioniert sehr gut bei trockenen bedingungen. Weiters rollt die kombi sehr gut. Man sollte bergab aber schon recht aktiv sein und das gewicht über dem lenker bringen sonst leidet die traktion.


----------



## Vincy (16. April 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Der meinte meins  hab ja das HPA Pro



Die Rahmen beim Stereo 160 HPA TM, Pro und Race sind identisch, nur andere Lackierung.
Ebenso die 2014er Fritzz 160 HPA 650b.


----------



## Vincy (16. April 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hatte das alte Fritzz nicht so eine Delle im Rahmen damit der Kanister genügend Platz hat?



Die Ausbuchtung im Unterrohr ist nur bei dem 2014er Fritzz 180 und bei den Stereo Carbon Race-Bikes.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (16. April 2015)

Genau Vincy das denk ich mir auch alles schon die ganze zeit, ich werd mir demnächst vielleicht einen Dämpfer bestellen und falls das wirklich schief gehen sollte, was ich bezweifle, dann tausch ich den halt wieder um


----------



## Biermille (16. April 2015)

An welchen Dämpfer hattest da gedacht @Ghostrider_ ?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (16. April 2015)

Naja vielleicht den Rockshox Monarch plus RC 3 oder PlusR

Fox Float X weis noch nicht genau


----------



## Zerzal (16. April 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Ausbuchtung im Unterrohr ist nur bei dem 2014er Fritzz 180 und bei den Stereo Carbon Race-Bikes.


A ok alles klar. Dann war das nur beim 180er so. 

@Ghostrider_ 
Dann bin ich gespannt obs klappt. 
Hoffe berichtest dann

Grüße


----------



## Ghostrider_ (16. April 2015)

Aber natürlich  wird aber noch ne weile vergehen weil billig sind die Dinger leider nicht


----------



## To_Ka (18. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines SHPA 160 Race -natürlich ohne die Schutzfolie am Unterrohr- 
Beim dem Wetter schreit natürlich alles nach einer ersten Ausfahrt, allerdings möchte ich auch nicht gleich die, wenn ich das richtig hier erfolgt habe, empfindliche Anodisierung schrotten.
Also, wie sind die Erfahrungen der Race-Fahrer? Richtet eine Testrunde ohne Schutzfolie schon Schaden an?
Werde schnellstmöglich zum Folien-Onkel und etwas gescheites verkleben lassen.
Vielleicht aber vorübergehend schickes Panzerband für morgen 

Gruß
To_Ka


----------



## Zerzal (18. April 2015)

To_Ka schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines SHPA 160 Race -natürlich ohne die Schutzfolie am Unterrohr-
> Beim dem Wetter schreit natürlich alles nach einer ersten Ausfahrt, allerdings möchte ich auch nicht gleich die, wenn ich das richtig hier erfolgt habe, empfindliche Anodisierung schrotten.
> ...



Na dann Herzliche.....
Die Beschichtung scheint mir was Steinschlag betrifft sehr gut zu sein. Mein Unterrohr ist immer noch tip top und aus Faulheit ist mein Unterrohr immer noch Out of the Box.
Aber ich finde dass das Zeugs auf Reibung in Verbindung mit Matsch, (der dann wie Schleifpaste wirkt) sehr empfindlich ist. Überall wo's schleift was hin kleben wenn man nicht will das die Beschichtung relativ schnell leidet.
Ansonsten ein absolut geiles Bike!! Grade erst wider ne rockige abfahrt gehabt..... Ich liebe mein Bike! 160er Rockt

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. April 2015)

Leute es is immernoch ein Mountainbike wenn nichts dran kommen darf/soll muss man es eben in eine Glasvitrine stellen zum anschauen  

Ich versteh das ja, ich pass auch auf jeden millimeter auf aber irgendwann kommt doch was dran. Lässt sich eh nicht immer 100% vermeiden.
Heizt drauf los


----------



## Zerzal (18. April 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Leute es is immernoch ein Mountainbike wenn nichts dran kommen darf/soll muss man es eben in eine Glasvitrine stellen zum anschauen
> 
> Ich versteh das ja, ich pass auch auf jeden millimeter auf aber irgendwann kommt doch was dran. Lässt sich eh nicht immer 100% vermeiden.
> Heizt drauf los



Sehe ich ja eigentlich auch so. Aber..... Ich finde das beim Race extrem. Hab mir das Oberrohr arg ramponiert auf blos einer schlammigen Tour bei der die eingesaute Hose etwas Kontakt beim Pedalieren hatte... Mann sieht es extrem. Und die eher etwas rauhe Beschichtung ist dort schon Baby Popo galt....
Etwas mehr hätte ich da schon erwartete. 
Aber sicher das Bike sieht nach einem Jahr artgerechter Haltung sicher nicht mehr neu aus....

Grüße


----------



## To_Ka (19. April 2015)

Klar, Gebrauchsspuren kommen, aber das bike muss ja nicht nach der ersten Tour wie gesandstrahlt aussehen
Wenn man das mit ein bisschen Folie verzögern kann, mach ich das lieber rechtzeitig. Pflege und Nutzung schließen sich ja nicht aus.
Ich fahr dann gleich mal los zur ersten Runde


----------



## rekay (19. April 2015)

Ist aber komisch, dass bei manchen ne folie drauf ist und bei manchen nicht?


----------



## Zerzal (19. April 2015)

rekay schrieb:


> Ist aber komisch, dass bei manchen ne folie drauf ist und bei manchen nicht?



Ich vermute mal das hat der Händler gemacht?! Cube spendiert nur den Lackierten eine Folie.....

Grüße


----------



## To_Ka (19. April 2015)

So,
die ersten 50 km sind vollbracht 
Mein Resümee:

1. Nach 8 Jahren Grand Canyon Hardtail ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Besonders durch den breiten Lenker und den kurzen Vorbau muß man fast neu Fahrradfahren lernen. Das Stereo 160 HPA Race kann soviel mehr als ich 

2. Auch vom Stereo kann man durch Kombination von erstaunlich bissiger, uneingebremster XT-Bremse und tiefem Sand unsanft abstiegen. Bike landete auf mir......Rad und Fahrer nahmen keinen Schaden, Staub abgeklopft, Kette wieder aufgelegt und weiter ging es.

3. Die Ausstattung ist top, alles läuft knackig und ohne komische Geräusche. Habe nach der Hälfte der Runde etwas taube Hände bekommen, obwohl wesentlich weniger Gewicht auf den Armen liegt als beim Hardtail. Werde die Griffe wahrscheinliche gegen Ergon GE1 tauschen. Zum Sattel: Keine Ahnung, ob der aufrechten Sitzposition geschuldet aber irgendwie tat mir schon das Hinterteil weh....
Vielleicht wechsle ich auch hier auf den bewährten Hardtail-Sattel SQLabs 611.

4. Die ganzen hyraud. Leitungen und Zughüllen am Lenker klappern ein bisschen gegeneinander. Habt ihr das auch bzw. habt ihr hier nachgebessert?

Ich werde wohl noch einige Runden drehen müssen, um mich vollständig an das Stereo zu gewöhnen. Die schwächste Komponente ist zur Zeit definitiv noch der Fahrer, aber bike ist genial.

Gruß,
To_Ka


----------



## rekay (19. April 2015)

Hab mir jetzt mal sone cube folie fürs unterrohr bestellt  das klappern der leitungen sollte man denk ich überhören, hab bei mir son kleinen plastik clip an zwei leitungen gemacht, dass es nicht ganz so wüst aussieht. Aber zwecks dem klappern viel mir keine lösung ein


----------



## Zerzal (19. April 2015)

Naja... Wenn ihr die Leitungen klappern hört dann fahrt ihr zu soft.... 
Ansonsten vieleicht mal mit Tappe oder ähnlichem die Leitungen etwas bündeln...?


----------



## Orby (19. April 2015)

@To_Ka Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.

Kannst mal folgendes probieren, aber ohne Garantie

 

JagWire glaube ich, werden teilweise im Netz für 1-2 € das Stück (!!) gehandelt, ein Händler in der nähe hat mir einfach ein paar geschenkt.

Gerade meinen MarshGuard montiert da es meinen Jollify zerlegt hat beim Einladen ins Auto. Man glaubt gar nicht was das kleine Teil ausmacht. Hab 2 Touren ohne gefahren, da merkt man erst mal wie viel Dreck auf die Brille und ins Gesicht bekommst ohne.

Wer mag, hier noch ein Clip von unserem Vinschagu Ostertrip
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-in-motion-touren-urlaub-sonstiges.539165/page-159#post-12872042

Da man es schlecht sieht, Kamerabike wenn Blick nach hinten, Cube Fritzz 160 HPA Pro 27.5 aus 2014, Blick vom Helm mein Stereo 160 Super HPC Race 27.5 aus 2015.

Noch zum Thema Reifenkulanztausch. Da mein Händler keinen MM hat und bekommen kann, hat Schwalbe direkt für mich einen hingeschickt  Finde es einfach saugeil.
Donnerstag reklamiert, Woche drauf beim Händler. Nur noch tauschen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To_Ka (19. April 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Naja... Wenn ihr die Leitungen klappern hört dann fahrt ihr zu soft....



Hier am Niederrhein kommen unsere "Berge" aus der Zeit wo es glücklicherweise noch kein Recycling gab.....d.h. es sind renaturierte Müllberge bzw. Abraum.....zwischen den "Hubbeln" hat man auf ebenen Feldwegen viel Zeit, um auf klappernde Leitung zu achten.



Orby schrieb:


> Kannst mal folgendes probieren, aber ohne Garantie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Orby, werd ich mal probieren.


----------



## Zerzal (19. April 2015)

To_Ka schrieb:


> Hier am Niederrhein kommen unsere "Berge" aus der Zeit wo es glücklicherweise noch kein Recycling gab.....d.h. es sind renaturierte Müllberge bzw. Abraum.....zwischen den "Hubbeln" hat man auf ebenen Feldwegen viel Zeit, um auf klappernde Leitung zu achten.



Was wiederum den Vorteil hat nicht xxxHundete Höhenmeter zu überwinden..... 
Aber ich hätte in diesem Fall vermutlich auch Zeit auf klappereine zu horchen...

Beim Uphill bin ich zu langsam und beim Downhill Habe ich dann keine Zeit mich auf sowas zu konzentrieren


----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. April 2015)

Hab irgendwie ein cooles Bild erwischt gestern


----------



## rekay (22. April 2015)

Sieht wirklich witzig aus das bild 

Grade die durchsichtige cube folie aufgeklebt, ging recht gut, man siehts zwar schon aber wird sich sicherlich auch noch etwas ranziehen. Besser wie farbe ab  is auch recht stabil


----------



## To_Ka (22. April 2015)

rekay schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich witzig aus das bild
> 
> Grade die durchsichtige cube folie aufgeklebt, ging recht gut, man siehts zwar schon aber wird sich sicherlich auch noch etwas ranziehen. Besser wie farbe ab  is auch recht stabil



Bei mir hat der Autofolierer das komplette Unterrohr vom Steuerrohr bis Tretlager für nen 10er foliert. Hoffe es hält.


----------



## Zerzal (22. April 2015)

To_Ka schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der Autofolierer das komplette Unterrohr vom Steuerrohr bis Tretlager für nen 10er foliert. Hoffe es hält.



Auch ne Idee. Ob die gleiche stabile ist wird sich zeigen.... Haste mal n Bild? Ein bike neu Folieren wäre auch mal was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To_Ka (23. April 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Auch ne Idee. Ob die gleiche stabile ist wird sich zeigen.... Haste mal n Bild? Ein bike neu Folieren wäre auch mal was...


Da isses.....
Nur ein schnelles Handyphoto mit Blitz. Sieht in Wirklichkeit nicht so krass aus, ist aber auch keine Mattfolie. Waschbenzin würde die Folie wohl trüben, aber das will ich nicht riskieren. Ist ja nur die Unterseite.
Gruss,
To_Ka


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. April 2015)

Dein Dämpfer schreit nach Pflege


----------



## To_Ka (23. April 2015)

War erst die zweite Runde.......insgesamt erst 100 km drauf, hatte bloß noch nicht den Staub abgewischt. Mit nem weichen Lappen ist das in 2 Min. weg


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. April 2015)

Jo war ja nur dumms gerede


----------



## rekay (24. April 2015)

Sieht auf jeden fall gut aus, hoffentlich hält es auch lange


----------



## Zerzal (24. April 2015)

rekay schrieb:


> Sieht auf jeden fall gut aus, hoffentlich hält es auch lange


Ganz meine Meinung. Macht wirklich einen passablen Eindruck. Hoffe es hält was es verspricht. Vorallemm bei Steinschlag.


----------



## bikerfrooody (24. April 2015)

So Buben mein Bike ist jetzt auch fertig *_* mit 13,48 kg


----------



## rekay (25. April 2015)

Sieht gut aus, hast vorne gleich auf einfach umgebaut? Ist das ein 24er?


----------



## bikerfrooody (25. April 2015)

hey ja ich habe es gleich umgebaut  
ich fahre vorne ein 30er kettenblatt.
heute ab ich es eingefahren:


----------



## Zerzal (25. April 2015)

Cooles Video so ala Batman style..... Und der einer umbau ist auch sexy.... Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt aber iwie schrekt mich der Uphill ab....

Das Bike sollet doch n TM sein...? Oder habe ich da was miss verstanden?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (25. April 2015)

ich fahre die 1x11 schon seit 2 Jahren und bin absoluter fan davon, auch bergauf gar kein problem (du brauchst halt ein bisschen Dampf in den Beinen)
Ja es war/ ist das TM - nur noch Dämpfer (ohne remote),Rahmen und Gabel ist original.


----------



## Zerzal (25. April 2015)

Alles klar... Nur weil im Video was vom sl zu lesen war.....

Dann haste ordentlich was geändert.... Hab auch noch so'n paar sachen auf meiner Liste.

Und was die Beine anbelangt, da werde ich wohl noch etwas abwarten bis der Dampf level höher ist... Denn wenn ich so 1000 Höhenmeter am stück habe kämpfe ich ordentlich. Aber es wird immer besser.... Vieleicht solte ich mir mal n Test Bike mit 1x11 Organisieren.

Grüsse


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. April 2015)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> ich fahre die 1x11 schon seit 2 Jahren und bin absoluter fan davon, auch bergauf gar kein problem (du brauchst halt ein bisschen Dampf in den Beinen)
> Ja es war/ ist das TM - nur noch Dämpfer (ohne remote),Rahmen und Gabel ist original.


Was kostet der ctd Hebel am float x bzw wo hast du den her? 
Ich will eig nicht so viele Schalter am Lenker


----------



## Zerzal (25. April 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Bei mit wird's vlt nen sixpack die haben genau das grün was ich will
> Haben sonst nicht viele also falls jmd was sieht her damit
> So n grün wie die Race Face Aufschrift


Haste eigentlich mittlerweile nen Lenker gefunden?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. April 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Haste eigentlich mittlerweile nen Lenker gefunden?


Wird wohl sixpack werden aber im Moment hab ich Prüfungen (letzte schulwoche ist vorbei!!!) und daher keine zeit zu bestellen und so aber danach wird das in Angriff genommen


----------



## Zerzal (25. April 2015)

Vieleicht schaust du dir den dann auch noch mal an.... http://www.answerproducts.com/components/bars/protaper-780-dh/

Fahre den seit 3 Raid's und bin absolut begeistert. Der Unterschied zum originalen empfand ich als enorm. 
Habe ihn schon an einem TM, in Grün gesehen. Sah sexy aus. 

Viel glück für deine Prüfungen.... 
Grüsse


----------



## rekay (26. April 2015)

puh ganz schön verschätzt mit dem kettenblatt  sah so klein aus… auf jeden fall isses schick


----------



## Orby (26. April 2015)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> hey ja ich habe es gleich umgebaut
> ich fahre vorne ein 30er kettenblatt.
> heute ab ich es eingefahren:



Du weißt ja was sich ein paar Meter weiter oben im Wald versteckt oder? War leider bisher nicht schneefrei vor 2 Wochen.


----------



## To_Ka (26. April 2015)

Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das Cube beim SDG circuit MTN Sattel pfuscht? Laut Herstellerseite hat das Modell Ti alloy Streben.
Auf meinem Sattel steht allerdings groß CrMo .
Rest vom Design paßt 1:1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (27. April 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Du weißt ja was sich ein paar Meter weiter oben im Wald versteckt oder? War leider bisher nicht schneefrei vor 2 Wochen.



Natürlich 

@
*kampf.zwerg* schau mal bei Fox nach da müsste es den geben


----------



## wooky123 (29. April 2015)

Welche Einstellungen habts ihr am Fox float X?


----------



## Zerzal (29. April 2015)

So heute wars soweit. Premiere! Bei foller Fahrt hab ich mich hingelegt. Das Beik scheint es unbeschadet überstanden zu haben. Der Fahrer naja. Rechter Arm / Schulter etwas aufgeschürft geprellt. Wird schon werden.

Ich liebe meinen Bell r2 ich denke ich brauch doch noch n paar Ellenbogen Schützer.....


----------



## To_Ka (29. April 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> So heute wars soweit. Premiere! Bei foller Fahrt hab ich mich hingelegt. Das Beik scheint es unbeschadet überstanden zu haben. Der Fahrer naja. Rechter Arm / Schulter etwas aufgeschürft geprellt. Wird schon werden.
> 
> Ich liebe meinen Bell r2 ich denke ich brauch doch noch n paar Ellenbogen Schützer.....



Willkommen im Club.....Hast Dir aber Zeit gelassen 
Hauptsache Ross und Reiter sind einigermaßen heil geblieben.
Meine blauen Flecken verziehen sich schon  langsam wieder......


----------



## Zerzal (29. April 2015)

To_Ka schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.....Hast Dir aber Zeit gelassen
> Hauptsache Ross und Reiter sind einigermaßen heil geblieben.
> Meine blauen Flecken verziehen sich schon  langsam wieder......


Danke danke .... Ja hab mich auch schon gewundert warum das so lange gedauert hat....
Endlich getauft..... Jupi ai ee Schweine Backe!


----------



## burnonbike (2. Mai 2015)

So nach der ersten Ausfahrt nach dem Umbau ist hier mal mein Race Hobel!  Jetzt mit 13,8 kg nach Umbau auf komplett XT, Magic Mary und Notubes ZTR Arch EX tubeless... bockt bergauf und ballert ordentlich bergab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. Mai 2015)

Schick  lass krachen  viel spass beim droppen, racen, jumpen und shredden


----------



## Zerzal (3. Mai 2015)

Sehr geil...... Lass Rocken!







Sollte bei Gelegenheit auch mal Bilder meines neuen Cockpit einstellen.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. Mai 2015)

So, mein monarch plus debon air kam heute an.
Ausgepackt voller vorfreude die dann sofort wieder erloschen war weil als ich das teil aus der verpackung nahm alles total vollgeölt war. Naja nichts desto trotz eingebaut. 2-3x drauf gesetzt, ganz komische geräusche von sich gegeben.
5 min später nochmal ans bike gegangen, hat sich unten eine öl pfütze gebildet. 
Ausgebaut, geht zurück
Kommt mir auch nicht mehr ans rad die marke. Sehr schlecht, lieber mehr geld ausgeben und Fox kaufen, die laufen wenigstens.


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

Kann bei Fox aber auch so laufen.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. Mai 2015)

Laufen ist gut gesagt


----------



## bikerfrooody (6. Mai 2015)

kann dir auch bei Fox passieren 
ich hatte beide dämpfer aber bin echt zufrieden mit dem float x


----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. Mai 2015)

Ja glaubs dir, den würd ich als nächstes evtl versuchen, ist aber eben mal 350-400€ teurer 
Bei den Preisen darf sowas nicht vorkommen, besonders wenn ich noch en haufen berichte finde bei denen das teil kaputt ist, auch nach 3x fahren. Naja da bin ich froh das mein Manitou eigentlich ganz gut läuft


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

Ne ich verstehe dich schon. So ne scheisse würde mich auch nerven..... 
Ich hätte den allerdings erst gar nicht eingebaut. Ausser zum testen ob er passt und nur wenn ich ihn noch ne Chance geben würde....


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

Ich bin übrigens mit dem günstigen Fox bis jetzt auch wunderbar zufrieden. Und der kost nun wirklich nix... Aber der Float X wär schon geil. 
Aber wenn sone Asche ausgeben dann eventuell mal die 2016 modele anschielen.... Oder bis zum Winter warten und auf guten Rabatt hoffen....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. Mai 2015)

Ja richtig, hab ich auch überlegt, ok mach ihn rein teste mal rum, tausch ihn um und gut aber ne, ich denk ich lass die Finger davon bevor ich mit der Zeit nur rum gemache und dauerkunde bei der Post werde 
Ich finde für den Fox einfach keine Passenden Buchsen, sehr komisch, ich hab 8mm durchmesser 
oben 30,0mm länge und unte 22,0mm länge.
Gibts irgendwie gar nicht. Wie sollt ich den dann einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

Gut da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus. Ich würde zu meinem Händler gehen und ihm sagen das ich den Dämpfer haben will.
Dann würd ich den Preis verhandeln und bekäme den dann, sagen wir mal über den Daumen gepeilt, fix fertig eingebaut mit Garantie ect für vieleicht 50.-100.- tacken mehr als ich den bei einem vertrauenswürdeigen Shop hätte bestellen können.
Damit könnte ich dann gut leben..... Und wenn was ned passt oder so ist es ned mein Problem.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. Mai 2015)

Ja nein danke  da kostet mich alles drum und dran dann 1000€ aufwärts und das seh ich nicht ein da bekomm ich ja ein komplettrad


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ja nein danke  da kostet mich alles drum und dran dann 1000€ aufwärts und das seh ich nicht ein da bekomm ich ja ein komplettrad


Ha da wäre ich dann aber das letzte mal dort gewesen......


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

Kann es sein das man für den Fox noch ein passendes Buchsenset benötigt?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. Mai 2015)

Hab ich oben doch gesagt, und ich find die richtigen größen nirgends was mir so suspekt vor kommt.


----------



## e-revo1 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute, welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mit 183/88 wählen?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das 20" passt, wie findet ihr die Sitzposition?


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

Ou sorry habe ich voll überlesen....

Sowas da in der art. Nur wahrscheinlich gerne Original Fox?


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

http://m.ebay.ch/itm/321322932662?_mwBanner=1&varId=510231961998

Mann mann das eierfönn will mal wider nicht wie ich....


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

e-revo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mit 183/88 wählen?
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das 20" passt, wie findet ihr die Sitzposition?



Hey ich habe ähnliche Masse wie du und bin mit dem 20" tip top zufrieden. Fährt sich hervorragend. Habe letzte woche das 18" als test Bike für meine Lady geholt und das wäre mir definitiv zu kompakt. 
Für sehr abwärts orientiertes fahren wärs ok aber dann würde ich mir was ganz anderes besorgen. Aber letztendlich würde ich dir unbedingt eine ausgiebige Probefahrt ans Herz legen. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (6. Mai 2015)

Mein float x läuft auch sehr gut bloß stellt er nicht vom climb oder trail Modus komplett in descend Modus zurück...  Wahrscheinlich geht der Zug zu schwer eingestellt ist der perfekt. Weiß jmd n Rat?  
Komischerweise gehen die Züge generell sau schwer. Liegt vlt an den jagwire hüllen da kommt wohl komplett XT mal ran. Kann eig nicht sein bei so nem teuren Rad. 
Nichtsdestotrotz macht die Bude Spaß wie sau jetzt sind meine schriftlichen Prüfungen alle durch endlich mal zeit zum rammeln


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

Meine Züge gehen alle butterweich..... Du fährst doch einfach zu wenig....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. Mai 2015)

Ja zerzal die buchsen sind schon in ordnung aber wie gesagt meine größe die ich hab ist nicht dabei

22,0 und 30,0


----------



## kampf.zwerg (6. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Meine Züge gehen alle butterweich..... Du fährst doch einfach zu wenig....


Ne daran liegt das ja nicht  ich fahr genug aber ist alles XT das wundert mich halt 
Was für hüllen und Züge hast du?


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

Ou sorry hab nicht gesehen das dort nur noch die 35er lieferbar sind. Besorg dir die doch einfach bei einem Cube Händler?

@kampf.zwerg
Ich habe da die von Cube Original verbauten drauf. Was das genau für welche sind muss ich erst mal nachsehen. Aber ich denke das sind die selben die sie beim TM dran packen.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (6. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ou sorry hab nicht gesehen das dort nur noch die 35er lieferbar sind.
> 
> @kampf.zwerg
> Ich habe da die von Cube Original verbauten drauf. Was das genau gür welche sind muss ich erst mal nachsehen. Aber ich denke das sind die selben die sie beim TM dran packen.


Hm komische Geschichte ;( Naja vlt Bau ich alles mal aus und dann mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

@Ghostrider_ 
Das ist ja wirklich schreg mit den Buchsen massen.... Auf bike components hat es jenste verschiedene grössen. Aber immer einen klizekleinen tacken zuviel oder zuwenig.....


----------



## Orby (6. Mai 2015)

e-revo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mit 183/88 wählen?
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das 20" passt, wie findet ihr die Sitzposition?



Bin 1,86 m mit SL 88 cm und fahr das 20". Mir persönlich sagt es super zu. 
Solltest jedoch aufpassen wegen der Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite. Die Vorbauten sind relativ kurz, somit hast wenig Spielraum nach unten mit einem kürzeren. 

Die Sitzposition finde ich sehr tourentauglichen, wobei bei diesem Bike genauso wichtig die stehende Position ist 
Die finde ich zentral im Bike sehr gut, hast jedoch ein Tretlager was nicht gerade super hoch ist. 
Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile. 

Gruß


----------



## Orby (6. Mai 2015)

@Ghostrider_  schon mal bei Huber Bushing geschaut? 
Soll laut Forum super kompetent sein.


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ou sorry hab nicht gesehen das dort nur noch die 35er lieferbar sind. Besorg dir die doch einfach bei einem Cube Händler?
> 
> @kampf.zwerg
> Ich habe da die von Cube Original verbauten drauf. Was das genau für welche sind muss ich erst mal nachsehen. Aber ich denke das sind die selben die sie beim TM dran packen.



Auf den hüllen steht jagwire LEX


----------



## kampf.zwerg (6. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Auf den hüllen steht jagwire LEX


Vlt muss ich die mal schmieren oder so


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Bin 1,86 m mit SL 88 cm und fahr das 20". Mir persönlich sagt es super zu.
> Solltest jedoch aufpassen wegen der Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite. Die Vorbauten sind relativ kurz, somit hast wenig Spielraum nach unten mit einem kürzeren.
> 
> Die Sitzposition finde ich sehr tourentauglichen, wobei bei diesem Bike genauso wichtig die stehende Position ist
> ...


Kann ich absolut bestätigten. 
Das tiefe Tretlager stört mich absolut nicht mehr. 
Beim vorbau ist Glaube ich bei 30mm schluss. Lenker Breite könnte man problemlos ändern.


----------



## Orby (6. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut bestätigten.
> Das tiefe Tretlager stört mich absolut nicht mehr.
> Beim vorbau ist Glaube ich bei 30mm schluss. Lenker Breite könnte man problemlos ändern.



Lenker kürzen geht immer, mehr als einen 760mm würde ich weniger wohl in Betracht ziehen, bei der Größe und 20" Rahmen. 

Beim Vorbau ist glaube ich bei 35mm schon Schluß, bei meinem mit 35mm Klemmung bin ich mir nicht mal mehr da sicher. Sieht vom Platz nicht danach aus.


----------



## Zerzal (6. Mai 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Lenker kürzen geht immer, mehr als einen 760mm würde ich weniger wohl in Betracht ziehen, bei der Größe und 20" Rahmen.
> 
> Beim Vorbau ist glaube ich bei 35mm schon Schluß, bei meinem mit 35mm Klemmung bin ich mir nicht mal mehr da sicher. Sieht vom Platz nicht danach aus.


Naja das mit der Lenkerbreite ist wohl Geschmacksache. Ich fahre jetzt nen Answer protaper in 78cm und ich finde den perfekt. 

Answer hat einen vorbau mit 30mm im Sortiment. 

Da ist sogar einer in 20mm. Hat mich jetzt selber wunder genommen. Ich weiss aber nicht was für ne Klemmumg der hat. Über die Optik sprechen wir jetzt mal nicht.... http://www.silverfish-uk.com/ProductDetail/8765/15602/OnOff-Stoic-FG-Stem-20mm


----------



## Orby (7. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Naja das mit der Lenkerbreite ist wohl Geschmacksache. Ich fahre jetzt nen Answer protaper in 78cm und ich finde den perfekt.
> 
> Answer hat einen vorbau mit 30mm im Sortiment.
> 
> Da ist sogar einer in 20mm. Hat mich jetzt selber wunder genommen. Ich weiss aber nicht was für ne Klemmumg der hat. Über die Optik sprechen wir jetzt mal nicht.... http://www.silverfish-uk.com/ProductDetail/8765/15602/OnOff-Stoic-FG-Stem-20mm



Welche Optik? 

Ich fahr original 760mm, und das letzte Kuhgatter war schon ca. 4 cm zu schmal. Hab es davor trotzdem probiert  , dachte wird eng aber gehen wenn ich irgendwie am Lenker rechts und links reiße. 
War aber nichts so, die Spuren habe ich noch an der Hand


----------



## Zerzal (7. Mai 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Welche Optik?
> 
> Ich fahr original 760mm, und das letzte Kuhgatter war schon ca. 4 cm zu schmal. Hab es davor trotzdem probiert  , dachte wird eng aber gehen wenn ich irgendwie am Lenker rechts und links reiße.
> War aber nichts so, die Spuren habe ich noch an der Hand


Solls geben... Weiss genau was de meinst. 
Hatte letzt hin ne ähnlich Situation. Rechts Maschendrahtzaun linkts so Stauden und hecke. Breite des Weges ca. 40-50cm auf gut 20m Strecke... Und natürlich immer mal wieder Tritte und Steinen. Das war vieleicht lustig.... Aber obs da n 72er oder 78er Lenker ist, ist dann relativ egal...
Fahren ist da nicht mehr.... 
Ich musste ständig daran denken was da ein gut genährter Wanderer mit Rucksack macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. Mai 2015)

Danke orby das wär ne Option 
Wenn ich mir die Verpackung anschau glaub ich oder besser gesagt weiß ich das der dämpfer nicht neu geliefert wurde. Das Teil war schonmal offen. Von rock shox steht ein Datum dabei und das ist der 26.02.2015
Bike conponents hat da sicherlich nie nachgeschaut und das teil weil es zurück ging einfach an den nächsten versendet. 
Mal schauen ob ich es auf ein neues versuch. Vielleicht woanders?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. Mai 2015)

Leute hat jemand interesse an meinem Rad? oder kennt jemand der eins sucht?


----------



## Zerzal (7. Mai 2015)

Alter schwede vom neuen Dämpfer zum neuen Rad über Nacht....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. Mai 2015)

naja  ich möchts net weiter erklären, ist was persönliches 

wer möchte kann ja mal drüber schauen 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/591954-cube-stereo-160-hpa-pro-27-5


----------



## Zerzal (7. Mai 2015)

Hier noch n schnelles Pic von meinem Cockpit...... 
Bin bestens zufrieden


----------



## To_Ka (7. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hier noch n schnelles Pic von meinem Cockpit......


Sehr schick


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. Mai 2015)

Muss ich euch jetzt verlassen? ich gehöre nämlich bis spätestens montag zu den Fritzz fahrern 
Ich darf mich doch aber trotzdem noch hier aufhalten oder? =)
grüße


----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Muss ich euch jetzt verlassen? ich gehöre nämlich bis spätestens montag zu den Fritzz fahrern
> Ich darf mich doch aber trotzdem noch hier aufhalten oder? =)
> grüße


Warum Fritz?  fremdgänger!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. Mai 2015)

Mehr meine Welt, Freerider eben, höhere und weitere Sprünge  park Freigabe usw.
Stereo ist ein super Rad keine frage nur ich bin der speziellere von uns 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (8. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Muss ich euch jetzt verlassen? ich gehöre nämlich bis spätestens montag zu den Fritzz fahrern
> Ich darf mich doch aber trotzdem noch hier aufhalten oder? =)
> grüße



Nur wenn nach ein paar Proberunden uns einen Vergleichsbericht zum 160 lieferst.

Würde auch mal gerne ein Fritzz Probereiten, wobei ich definitiv beim 160 besser aufgehoben bin. Nicht schwindelfrei genug für Fritzz


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. Mai 2015)

Mach ich gerne  
Ausführlicher Testbericht folgt in kürze


----------



## Zerzal (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe das du mit dem Fritzz glücklich wirst und das Stereo gut verkaufen Knast. Und aus führlich berichtest.
Hatte kürzlich die freuden ein Fritzz SL mal kurz anzutrsten. Is schon n feines Teil.  Bin aber froh das Stereo genommen zu haben. Das ist einfach Touren tauglicher und bietet dank Fox und Pike auch ne menge Spass. 

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mich schon bei deinen ersten posts hier, wo die 3m Drops Thema waren, gefrag wie lange es wohl bis zu diesem schritt dauert.  Is net böse gemeint. Aber das Pro an deine Bedürfnisse anzupassen ist ein teuerer Spass..... Denkbich mal...

Das 160er ist nunmal nicht umbedingt ein Bike das für Parkeinsatz gedacht ist. Ab und an mal Park ist sicher kein problem und das sollte es locker weg stecken. Aber wenns die Regel wird finde ich ist man mit was anderem wirklich besser bedient. 

Und gerade das Pro welches nunmal das einsteiger Bike in die 160er welt ist, macht da einem guten Fahrer nicht lange was vor..... Versteht mich ned falsch ich will das Bike ned schlecht reden aber ein guter Park Fahrer wirds wohl schnell mal an seine Grenzen bringen. Vor allem wenn Sprünge und Drops das Thema sind. ( Thema Fahrwerk)

Ich hoffe ja dann mal auf n geiles Pic mit nem fetten jump.......
Welches Fritzz wirs eigentlich dein eigen nennen? 

Grüsse....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (9. Mai 2015)

Sehr gut ausgedrückt Zerzal  natürlich ist das Stereo kein schlechtes Bike, darum gings mir aber auch nicht, es war immer eine gewisse unzufriedenheit mit im Spiel. Ich krieg das Race, das SL ist vergriffen hier in unserer Umgebung und knapp 4000€ wegen paar komponenten auszugeben war mir eh zuviel 
Ich werd berichten und auch natürlich gibts auch mal ein Foto aber erstmal muss ich es holen


----------



## Zerzal (9. Mai 2015)

Jo das Race is n feines Teil.... Sieht auch geil aus...
Und mit dem biste sicher auch etwas besser bedient wenn du mal n paar km Touren mässig radelst. Da wird dir die 2x10 in die Karten spielen. Hab das Race damals auch in betracht gezogen. Mein Händler hat mir aber abgeraten weil ich halt den Uphill selber bewältige und auch mehr so enduro mässige touren fahre. Da ist die Geometrie vom Stereo gemütlicher.....

Die gesparte kohle zum SL kanste ja wenn nötig noch in ein günstigeres Touren Bike insvertieren fall du dann doch mal längere runden drehst....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (9. Mai 2015)

Zerzal, du bist einer der wenigen menschen die mich verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (9. Mai 2015)

falls jemand interesse an Hope Laufräder hat sagt bescheid, die kann ich leider nicht auf das Fritzz übernehmen, Steckachsenmaße sind anders 

Sind die ZTR Flow EX inkl Maxxis High Roller II Tubeless umgerüstet

Grüße


----------



## Ghostrider_ (9. Mai 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...w-ex-27-5-inkl-maxxis-high-roller-ii-tubeless


----------



## Zerzal (9. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Zerzal, du bist einer der wenigen menschen die mich verstehen



Muss ich da jetzt zwischen den Zeilen lesen?

Ach ne hatte letzten Sommer was ähnliches. Nach langem wider mit Radfahren angefangen. Altrs Rad, ca 17jahre kake. Neues besorgt. Cube Acid 29er und schnell gemerkt, tolles Rad fährt sich super... Nur nicht da wo ich fahren will. 

Also musste noch was derberes her. Also bin ich beim HPA160 gelandet weil ich mir das 14er SHPC 160SL troz sehr großzügigem Rabatt ned leisten konnte....
Das ACID ist jetzt mein Strassen mit Kinderanhänger Schwimmbad Radel und ich fahre es immer gerne mal wieder.
Aber hätte ich diesen schritt nicht gemacht würde ich glaube ich nicht mehr Radfahren gehen und das ACID würde im Keller vergammeln. 



Würdest ned soweit weg wohnen könnten mich die LRS glat interessieren.

Grüsse


----------



## Ghostrider_ (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hab innerhalb knapp 1 Jahr jetzt das 3. Bike dann gekauft. Dieser miserable laden bei dem ich war ist für mich gestorben. Da wirste nur abgezockt wenn du keine Ahnung hast. Die sehen dort nur profit und merken wenn du ein leie bist, dann nutzen die das gnadelos aus und ja, mann hat den Salat wie ich eben. Das Fritzz is das letzte jetzt das ich mir hol, wenn noch irgendwas sein sollte oder es irgendwo nicht reichen sollte, was ich nicht glaub, bin ja hier nicht bei der Rampage  dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Downhiller werd ich mir nicht kaufen damit pedalierst du nirgends hoch, ausser man kann sich selbst als Superheld bezeichnen 
Jedenfalls bin ich vorhin kurz probegefahren. Zwar die 16" Version aber ja von der Austattung her ja die selbe und jop ich war schon sehr begeistert. 
Mehr kann ich erst sage wenn ich es über die Trails gejagt habe


----------



## Zerzal (9. Mai 2015)

Jo das ist allerdings kake. Da bin ich froh das ich n coolen Laden da habe, wo alles coole Typen arbeiten die selber Freeriden oder Downhillen, mit denen ich eigentlich sowieso schon befreundet bin und öfter mal Biken gehe..... Phu hab ich n Schwein 

Da lernst schweine mässig viel egal ob Schrauber zeugs oder fahr technisch. Wenn was ist wird schnell und unproblematisch geholfen. 

Ich mein das Acid hat man mir ans Herz gelegt weil ich ned wusste ob ich weiter mache ind was ich fahren kann / will. 
So ala wenn du dann nicht fährst hast n Rad Zuhause für 3000-5000 tacken und fährst ned. 
Und ich war im begriff damals ein ASM 100 zu posten. Zum glück habe ich das ned gemacht. Sonst hät ich jetzt den Salat.....



Ich hasse so Läden wo der Händler sein teils falsches Wissen mit seiner Erfahrung untermauert und Leien damit völlig verunsichert. 
So ala " ich weiss das! Ich mach das seit 20 jahren so!" Bla bla ....

Joo Meister! Man kann eine sache auch 20 Jahre falsch machen!

Egal ich wünsch dir viel glück mit dem Fritzz und allzeit gute fahrt

Grüße


----------



## Ghostrider_ (9. Mai 2015)

Danke  
Diesmal wirds mir so gehen wie dir  die Jungs sind top und ich hab ein echt super gefühl bei dem Bike 
Ich werd mal in deine Gegend kommen dann heizen wir ne Runde


----------



## Zerzal (10. Mai 2015)

Ja das wünsch ich dir.

Wenn de mal meine Region unsicher machst dann meld dich. Würd mich freuen.... Hat ne menge hier zum Rocken....


----------



## Orby (10. Mai 2015)

Das mit den 3 Bikes in einem Jahr kann ich toppen , in 5 Monaten 

Erst 29 Orbea in M !!!! Hab da einfach auf den Händler gehört, hatte einen monströsen Vorbau. Dachte ich fahr nur Schotter etc.. 
Dann etwas hier eingelesen, HT verkauft und Stereo 120 HPC Race 29 ohne Reverb geholt. Dachte was soll das bringen, war aber nach 4 Wochen wieder drin. 
Bisschen Trails gefahren und nach Mallorca Urlaub mit Bionicon Alva 180 war klar, es muss mehr Federweg her. 

Hab im Oktober auch ans Fritzz gedacht. Hatte ein super interessantes Gespräch mit Jan, dem Mechaniker vom Nico bzw. dem Action Team, bei meinem Händler. Dann war klar ,dass es für mich zu viel ist. Mal schnell das 160 HPA SL über den Hometrail gejagt, sofort gepasst. 

So und nun seit November mein Super HPC Race, seit kurzem mit der Marry vorne dran. Haken an der Geschichte, die Hometrails machen langsam weniger Spaß. Denke es werden noch ein paar Kurztrips ins Vinschgau werden dieses Jahr. Davos Klosterbahnen Tour auch gesetzt für dieses Jahr. 

Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit dachte ich noch, Biken ist doof. Und Anfang Juni dann das HT. Da ging der Virus los. 

Und so bin ich hier


----------



## Zerzal (10. Mai 2015)

Was ja nicht umbedingt schlecht sein muss. Mann muss ja erst mal sein Ding und das dazugehörige Bike finden..... Ich mein es fahren hier genug harte typen mit 160-180 federweg nur schotter oder sogar die Strasse wider runter....
Ich frag mich manchmal schon was die Leute studieren.....

Übrigens vor gut einem Jahr dachte ich ähnlich wie Orby..... 

Also ich finde meine beiden ergänzen sich wunderbar. 


Mit Davos hast du dir sicher so ziemlich eine der Teuersten Regionen bei uns ausgesucht..... Aber schön. 

Ich will mir im Sommer mal Levignio anschauen.... Aber im algemeinen habe ich für mich gerade Alpiene Wanderwege entdeckt. Ich mags wenn es Technisch wird und zwischen durch Flowig schnell.... Das beste dran, 1000 und eine Möglichkeit direkt vor der Haustüre.... Und ich wette 70% der Möglichkeiten habe ich noch nicht mal entdeckt.


----------



## Orby (10. Mai 2015)

Mit den zwei Bikes hast absolut recht. Ich hole meins nur raus wenn es auf den Trail geht, für alles andere ist es zu schade. Also reines Sport- und Spaßgerät 

Das mit Davos wollte ich eigentlich nicht hören, hab es aber ganz stark vermutet, besser nicht wahr haben wollen 
Will unbedingt die 10.000 TM in 2 Tagen mal Fahren. 
Hab es nach Davos und ins Vinschgau 2,5-3 Stunden, da sollte man sowas doch nutzen. Erst recht wenn eine Geschäftswagen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (10. Mai 2015)

Ja Davos ist sicherlich genial.... Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nix...

Den 10000er werd ich mir wohl auch ned entgehen lassen. Hab auch ned weit....


----------



## Zerzal (11. Mai 2015)

@Orby
Du hast doch auf deinem Race son gravity cap...? Hast du den edge immer dabei? Hällt der gut, besser als in der Standard Halterung?

Ich habe mir nämlich n 810er besorg und finde in der Standard Halterung löst der Edge sich sehr leicht. Braucht überhaupt keine kraft. Mit 2 Finger  etwas drehen, raus ist er....
Wegen meinen an geknacksten Rippen war ich im Gelände noch nocht nicht fahren. Irgendwie traue ich der Geschichte nicht so recht. Kann mir ned so recht vorstellen das der auf rumpelligwn Trails hält....

Grüße

Ps. Wenn du mal begleitung für Davos suchst.... Sagst bescheid....


----------



## Bike2011 (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo Orby- danke für Deinen Bericht!

Was haben sie Dir über das Fritzz erzählt?


----------



## Orby (11. Mai 2015)

@Zerzal Die Originalhalterung bin ich nie gefahren. Aus der Cap ist es mir bisher 1x raus, da habe ich es mit dem Knie rausgetreten (Kopfblockade im verblockten Gelände ) und dabei das Plastikinnenleben zerstört an der Cap. Gibt es zum Glück einzeln für 5,90 €.
Sonst Vinschgau überlebt, heute Hometrail wo ich bis auf 2-3mm durch den gesamten Federweg an Gabel und Dämpfer bin.
Hab es langsam begriffen mein Bike: Es wird es schon richten, draufhalten  
Trotzdem morgen ein Volumenspacer in die Pike.

@Bike2011 Ich gebe es mal in meinen Worten wieder wie ich es behalten oder verstanden habe.
Der Focus des Bikes verschiebt sich einfach mehr. Ich selbst sehe das 160 mit 60-65% Focus im Downhill, 35-40% Uphill.
Beim Fritzz ist der Focus einfach mehr auf Downhill (würde schätzen 70-75%), wobei es trotzdem noch gut uphillfähig ist.
Mir war es jedoch wichtig, weiterhin auch auf Touren (haben hier eine traillastige Tour mit ca. 60km und 2.000 HM) mit zu halten.

Ich komme von einem 120 Stereo 29 mit ca. 13,5 kg. Da konntest locker KM spulen. Das Fritzz Race erschien mir zu schwer, das SL mit 1x11 zu unkomfortabel (2x10 ist mir lieber, wenn von 3x10 kommst) und auch nicht gerade leicht.
Da ich Angst hatte, wieder ein anderes Bike kaufen zu wollen in paar Monaten, habe ich mich vom HPA Race aufs Super HPC Race um entschieden. Am HPA Race habe ich für mich, nur eine Sache gefunden die mich hätte stören können in paar Monaten, das Gewicht.  

Mein Fazit bisher, einfach Top das 160. Absolute Spaßmaschine. Ice-Tec 203/180 (wohl auch aus optischen Gründen vorne die große Scheibe) und nun die Marry (noch etwas besser als der HD in TrailStar) vorne.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Mai 2015)

Mal so kurz 
Testbericht folgt aber bis jetzt mega


----------



## Zerzal (12. Mai 2015)

Cooles Bild..... Du wirst lachen... Gerade gestenr damit ne Runde gedreht..... 
Nettes Radel...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385767
> 
> Mal so kurz
> Testbericht folgt aber bis jetzt mega


Geiles ding! 
Funktioniert deine Lenkerverstellung von float x richtig dass es komplett wieder von alleine  in descend Modus zurückstellt? Bei mir geht's nicht komplett alleine zurück


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Mai 2015)

Läuft  die geht nur meine reverb wird montag eingeschickt, die läuft 2cm wieder runter wenn man sitzt, dann muss man sie 3-4 wieder ausfahren dann hält sie, spinnt bisschen das teil, is luft im system. Naja rock shox eben  erst der monarch jetzt die reverb. Egal geht ja.
War vorhin mal hier unseren sprung trail heizen, die gabel ist mörder geil, die is super, der dämpfer is auch top da muss ich mich nur dran gewöhnen das der offen wirklich komplett den hub ausnutzt 
Und auch an sich ist es einfach genial das teil bin schon zufrieden  nur die reverb eben. Muss halt immer was sein 
Sorry was die rechtschreibung angeht, ich tipp das gerade mit dem handy und hab da keine lust


----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Läuft  die geht nur meine reverb wird montag eingeschickt, die läuft 2cm wieder runter wenn man sitzt, dann muss man sie 3-4 wieder ausfahren dann hält sie, spinnt bisschen das teil, is luft im system. Naja rock shox eben  erst der monarch jetzt die reverb. Egal geht ja.
> War vorhin mal hier unseren sprung trail heizen, die gabel ist mörder geil, die is super, der dämpfer is auch top da muss ich mich nur dran gewöhnen das der offen wirklich komplett den hub ausnutzt
> Und auch an sich ist es einfach genial das teil bin schon zufrieden  nur die reverb eben. Muss halt immer was sein
> Sorry was die rechtschreibung angeht, ich tipp das gerade mit dem handy und hab da keine lust


Also ich fahre den Dämpfer bergab fast nur im trail Modus da hat man iwie mehr Feedback vom Boden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Mai 2015)

Ja? Weiß nich, beim double springen und kicker hüpfen denk ich sollte der schon sein ding machen, der hub is ja da damit man ihn auch benutzt  hat man ja nichts davon wenn man 35000 bar in das teil knallt und dann is der brett hart, kann ich auch ein hardtail nehmen


----------



## Zerzal (12. Mai 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Also ich fahre den Dämpfer bergab fast nur im trail Modus da hat man iwie mehr Feedback vom Boden.


Echt? Ich fahr den sogar im Uphill offen.... Vergesse das doch meistens..... Seit ich ihn mit ca 170 psi befüllt habe ist er genial zu fahren....

Kann es sein das die Leitung deiner Dämpfer bedienung  irgendwo einen zu starken Radius hat?

@Ghostrider_ 

Dir geht es wie mir mit Elektronik.... 8 von 10 mal ist was nicht wie es sein sollte.... Und wenn ich den Raum betrete fängt der Scheiss zu spinnen an.... 

Zum glück ist das Stereo elektrofrei.....

Allzeit gute fahrt... Morgen stürze ich mich auch auf den Trail....

Grüsse


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Mai 2015)

Jaaaa zerzal, hab auch 12 bar drin  oder 12,5 glaub, aber jetzt isser super, aber halt offen wirklich komplett im hub  ich stell mal ein video rein, da seht ihr den trail aber mit dem stereo noch  

Hast recht, spackt eben immer was rum, zum glück funktioniert sie ja  wenn sie jetzt gar nicht ein oder ausfahren würde wär schlimmer. Wat solls, gibts ne neue  kost ja nüschd


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Mai 2015)

@kampf.zwerg
Weißt was ich machen würde? Also jetzt nicht einfach machen und dann sagen der hat ja keine ahnung wenns nicht geht 
Aber ich würd zb nen tropfen öl, balistol oder so am dämpfer rauf tropfen, also an der ctd dings da weisst schon  oder den zug evtl bisschen straffer ziehn?
Hab grad vorhin gelesen das des teil gern schwerfälliger wird wenns zustaubt und schmutzt.


----------



## Zerzal (12. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Hast recht, spackt eben immer was rum, zum glück funktioniert sie ja  wenn sie jetzt gar nicht ein oder ausfahren würde wär schlimmer. Wat solls, gibts ne neue  kost ja nüschd


Letztlich will doch der Hersteller das das Zeugs nicht ewig lebte..... 
Aber immer ärgerlich wenn man neues gleich mal einschicken muss.... 



Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> @kampf.zwerg
> Weißt was ich machen würde? Also jetzt nicht einfach machen und dann sagen der hat ja keine ahnung wenns nicht geht
> Aber ich würd zb nen tropfen öl, balistol oder so am dämpfer rauf tropfen, also an der ctd dings da weisst schon  oder den zug evtl bisschen straffer ziehn?
> Hab grad vorhin gelesen das des teil gern schwerfälliger wird wenns zustaubt und schmutzt.



Oder du reklamierst das beim Händler wenn du den erst Service machst... Ich persönlich würde da am neuen Bike nicht lang rum basteln.... 

Grüsse


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Mai 2015)

Ich kann mit Leben  klar nervts ein wenig aber wie gesagt wenn sie komplett defekt ohne Funktion wäre wär es schlimmer.

Hab das Video mal Hochgeladen  erwartet jetzt nicht die Rampage   sieht auf Videos eh immer anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (12. Mai 2015)

Da hast du absolut recht.... 

Netter Raid.... 

edit: für sowas ist das 160er doch wie geschaffen....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (13. Mai 2015)

Hämmertime  heute bissel dh/Freeride Strecke. Muss Sprünge üben hab da absolut schlechte Balance in der Luft  

Bild falschrum sorry aber gleich ne Übung für den Hals


----------



## Zerzal (13. Mai 2015)

Und ich leide mich den Berg hinauf..... De Schlussteil hat es insich.... Rund 300 Höhenmeter auf knapp 2km.... Und ich bin jetzt schon alle..... Scheiss Pollen Allergie......


Ich bin einfach ne Niete im Uphill.....


----------



## Zerzal (13. Mai 2015)

Yes hochster punkt meiner Tour erreicht..... 21% Steigung sind der Tod.....


----------



## Orby (13. Mai 2015)

@Zerzal Schön Quälen.

Ach nein, ich bin der gequälte, ich bin ja bei der Arbeit 

Gestern erste Proberunde mit Token/Volumenspacer in der Pike. Noch etwas am Druck spielen, fühlt sich aber gut an.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Da hast du absolut recht....
> 
> Netter Raid....
> 
> edit: für sowas ist das 160er doch wie geschaffen....




ja klar @Zerzal das ging damit ja auch gut  nur mit dem Fritzz gehts natürlich noch besser  und das Teil lässt sich dermaßen leichtgängig den Berg hinauf Pedaliern 




kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Hämmertime  heute bissel dh/Freeride Strecke. Muss Sprünge üben hab da absolut schlechte Balance in der Luft
> 
> Bild falschrum sorry aber gleich ne Übung für den Hals




Hab mich erstmal Tot gelacht  sau geil


edit: ja ich würde euch gern mal zeigen mit was ich jetzt auf die Strecke gehe  nur hab ich noch nie irgendwo ein Bild von meinem Motorrad im Internet veröffentlicht und hab da auch vor das eigentlich dabei zu lassen


----------



## Orby (13. Mai 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Hämmertime  heute bissel dh/Freeride Strecke. Muss Sprünge üben hab da absolut schlechte Balance in der Luft
> 
> Bild falschrum sorry aber gleich ne Übung für den Hals



Versuch aber die Sprünge nicht so zu beenden. Ist dann ungesund für den Hals, und die restlichen Knochen


----------



## Zerzal (13. Mai 2015)

Der Downhill war richtige geil.... Würd ich gleich noch mal Fahren... Aaää ja da war ha was.... War glaub bisserl steil..... Egal fast schon wider vergessen. 

Flowig verspielt, technisch schnell  und rumppelig alle möglichen untergründe.... Richtig fett von 1606m.ü.M runter auf 420m.ü.M in sehr schnell.... 


Das 160er Rockt einfach.... Wer braucht da schon n Fritzz...

Grüsse


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Mai 2015)

Haha  bei nem rentner fahrstil klar nicht 
Aber he ich hab ja nie gesagt das das stereo nichts kann


----------



## Zerzal (13. Mai 2015)

Haha... Gut gekontert. 

Sorry der musste einfach sein.... Mein Humor is so dunkel, manchmal bekomme ich selber Angst....

Hab ja auch ned gesagt, dass du das gesagt hast.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Mai 2015)

Ich verstehs  ke angst bin da nicht anfällig, find so sprüche toll


----------



## Zerzal (13. Mai 2015)

Aber wo wir schon beim fahrstil sind... Habe heute echt gemerkt das sehr ausgesetzte, enge Serpentinen mir durchaus mühe bereiten..... Da muss ich echt was gegen tun. Vorallem wens bei ned krigen der Kurve 30m oder mehr über ne Felswand oder extrem steilles gelende endet....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (13. Mai 2015)

Mein Tag auf den schleifer war wieder sau geil! Sprünge werden langsam und ich trau mich immer mehr. Wird weiter geübt  




Heute mit zwei downhillern unterwegs gewesen ich konnte schön fast alles hochfahren die mussten schieben  700hm in 7km und einige gute Zeiten bei strava geholt!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (13. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Aber wo wir schon beim fahrstil sind... Habe heute echt gemerkt das sehr ausgesetzte, enge Serpentinen mir durchaus mühe bereiten..... Da muss ich echt was gegen tun. Vorallem wens bei ned krigen der Kurve 30m oder mehr über ne Felswand oder extrem steilles gelende endet....


Gute bremse und Schwung in der Hüfte sind die Voraussetzung!


----------



## Zerzal (13. Mai 2015)

Jo... Theoretisch weiss ich genau was ich in etwa machen sollte. In flacherem Gelände klappt das auch ganz gut. 

Heute war es glaube ich vorallem eine Kopfblockade wegen der Steilheit der Felsen am Rand des Trails in Kombination mit dem losen Geröll auf dem Weg....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Mai 2015)

Mann, wir sollten mal ein Treffen organisieren  mit Bikes natürlich und dann Fackeln wir paar Berge ab


----------



## Biermille (15. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag die Herren, hier mal wieder was von mir;
Bild ist gestern bei einer schönen Enduro Tour entstanden.

Btw war es die letzte Tour mit den Hayes Radar


----------



## Zerzal (15. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Mann, wir sollten mal ein Treffen organisieren  mit Bikes natürlich und dann Fackeln wir paar Berge ab


Wär sicher witzig.......


----------



## Zerzal (15. Mai 2015)

Hey Mille auch mal wieder da.... 
Nettes Bild..... 

Bist du immer noch zufrieden mit deinem Bike...? Bis auf die Hayes.... Hehe was kommt hin? XT... zee... Saint?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biermille (15. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin voll zufrieden. Der Anfang war bissl holperig, aber nachdem ich das richtige Setup fürs Fahrwerk raus hatte läuft es erste Sahne. Bis auf die Bremsen... 
Kumpel von mir verkauft sein zweitbike, tauschen meine Hayes gegen zweimal gefahrene SLX


----------



## Zerzal (15. Mai 2015)

Sind die Hayes so kake? Das du gegen SLX tauscht? Siend gute Bremsen krine frage. Die hauen rein! Und Ordnung am Lenker wirds auch geben.... 

Aber ich hätte jetzt erwartet das die Hayes da mit halten....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. Mai 2015)

Schlecht sind sie nicht aber richtig gut sind sie auch nicht  ich tausch die auch wenn der erste Satz Beläge runter ist


----------



## Biermille (15. Mai 2015)

Wenn man die Hebel bis zum Lenker zieht dann bremsen die auch... mehrfach entlüften lassen, hat aber nichts gebracht.
Hatte mal Spaßeshalber ne Testfahrt mit nem Bergamont, an dem waren die Deore Bremsen verbaut... Hammer! Da war klar, die Hayes müssen runter!


----------



## Zerzal (15. Mai 2015)

Ach krass.... Ja das würde mich auch stören.... Weg damit......

@Ghostrider_
Stimmt dem Fritzz Race hamse die ja auch ans Bein gebunden....

Ans Fritzz gehören Mindestens XT oder Saint oder was vergleichbares....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. Mai 2015)

Jo ja eigentlich schon, bin mit denen am Stereo schon zurecht gekommen, sie gehn ja auch. Sind halt 100€ bremsen. Entweder knall ich mir dann die XT ran oder Zee  mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (15. Mai 2015)

Ich würde die XT der Zee bevorzugen. Wegen den einstellungen an den Hebeln.... Wenn dan gleich Saint.


----------



## Biermille (15. Mai 2015)

Würde auch lieber XT oder Zee dran machen. Aber für umsonst dann doch die SLX


----------



## Zerzal (15. Mai 2015)

Na für umsonst ist doch prima.  Und die SLX hat so schon ein super Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis! Da machst nix falsch....

Ich werde eventuell mein Acid wenn ich mal spendabel bin mit den XT des Stereos belücken und am Stereo die neuen XTR drann ballern...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. Mai 2015)

Ich war gestern im trailpark rabenberg bisschen rumglühen mit nem Kumpel! Hat so viel Spaß gemacht kann man nur empfehlen. Die trails im großen ganzen erste sahne wobei ich mir teilweise leicht übermotorisiert vorkam und es wohl auch ein trailbike reicht. Das Cube hat trotzdem ne gute Figur abgegeben und bin laut strava teilweise richtig schnelle Zeiten gefahren.  war nach 33 km und 1000 Hm dann aber doch knülle wegen der Wärme und da man meisten bergab kaum Erholung hat, im Gegenteil. 

Allerdings knarzt mein hinterbau jetzt iwie seit kurzem fürchterlich  kann dass an der schlechten Schmierung der Lager liegen bzw wie Krieg ich das wieder weg?

Viele grüße


----------



## Zerzal (17. Mai 2015)

Kontrollier mal das Haupt Lager.... hab jetzt schon von 2 gehört bei denen der Alu Bolzen gebrochen ist. Habe kürzlich vom Händler einen aus Stahl spendiert bekommen.... Einfach mal aus Vorsicht. GeileTypen 

Auch solltest du beachten das ein neues Bike erstmal eingefahren werden sollte, da sich allerlei sachen unter Belastung noch etwas verzeihen / verstellen ect..... Weist schon was ich meine.  
Nach 300-400 km ca 3 Monate. Sollte man dann den kostenlosen erst Service machen lassen. Da sollten dann all solche Sachen justiert und behoben werden.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Kontrollier mal das Haupt Lager.... hab jetzt schon von 2 gehört bei denen der Alu Bolzen gebrochen ist. Habe kürzlich vom Händler einen aus Stahl spendiert bekommen.... Einfach mal aus Vorsicht. GeileTypen
> 
> Auch solltest du beachten das ein neues Bike erstmal eingefahren werden sollte, da sich allerlei sachen unter Belastung noch etwas verzeihen / verstellen ect..... Weist schon was ich meine.
> Nach 300-400 km ca 3 Monate. Sollte man dann den kostenlosen erst Service machen lassen. Da sollten dann all solche Sachen justiert und behoben werden.


Ok Ja den Service werd ich wohl mal machen jetzt. 
Wo ist das hauptlager?


----------



## Zerzal (17. Mai 2015)

Apropos schnelle Zeiten.... Bin gestern nach auswerten meiner Tour auch gut erschrocken als ich die Spitzengeschwindigkeiten im gelände gesehen habe..... Ich glaube ich muss mal über einen Protektorshirt bachdenken....


----------



## Zerzal (17. Mai 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ok Ja den Service werd ich wohl mal machen jetzt.
> Wo ist das hauptlager?


Ich dachte das sollte das große fette unten sein. Wo die Kettenstreben zusammenlaufen.	Weist was ich meine.  Kein Ahnung wie das richtig heisst.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Apropos schnelle Zeiten.... Bin gestern nach auswerten meiner Tour auch gut erschrocken als ich die Spitzengeschwindigkeiten im gelände gesehen habe..... Ich glaube ich muss mal über einen Protektorshirt bachdenken....


Jo schon krass.  ich hatte bei strava drei zweite Plätze bei trails wo bisher teilweise 200 schon lang gerammelt sind


----------



## Zerzal (17. Mai 2015)

Na ja zwischen "Bike kaufen" und "Bike fahren" Liegen manchmal halt doch Welten......

Hatte erst kürzlich so ne lustige Begegnung...... Kohle hatten sie, aber fahren konnten sie ned....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. Mai 2015)

Jab ist echt so. Gestern auch haufen mit Santa Cruz und sowas aber so sau langsam  teilweise waren den ihre Weiber schneller


----------



## Zerzal (17. Mai 2015)

Ha ha ja der ist gut.....
Die wollten schnell weg die Weiber....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. Mai 2015)

Aber den Mädels fährt man bergauf gern hinterher


----------



## Zerzal (17. Mai 2015)

Ausschließlich


----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. Mai 2015)

Knacken usw wird immer vorkommen  sammelt sich eben Staub und Sand in den Gelenken an und dann reibt Alu auf Alu dann entsteht das Geräusch  Muss aufmachen, sauber machen, neu einfetten und tadaaa


----------



## kampf.zwerg (18. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Knacken usw wird immer vorkommen  sammelt sich eben Staub und Sand in den Gelenken an und dann reibt Alu auf Alu dann entsteht das Geräusch  Muss aufmachen, sauber machen, neu einfetten und tadaaa


Letztendlich war es dann zum Glück doch nur die bremsleitung die am Rahmen gerieben hat bzw an der 3M folie


----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. Mai 2015)

Mann eh, meine reverb ist heute weg  jetzt hab ich paar tage so eine starre doofe alte  
Werds überleben hoff ich


----------



## Zerzal (18. Mai 2015)

Mein Beileid. Auf die würd ich keinen Tag verzichten wollen.... Nich bei 185cm 


Also bei euch sind die Händler echt komisch..... Würd ich an einem nigel nagel neuen Bike nimals dulden.... Defekte inerhalb der ersten Tage werden da getauscht.

Mindestens aber hätte ich eine ersatz Reverb für die dauer der Reperatur bekommen....  Wenigstens n RFR...!

Hoffe hast sie bald wieder.....

Grüsse


----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. Mai 2015)

Wollten mir ja ne nagelneue dran machen, haben aber keine mehr da  kann ich mit leben  ist ja net ma ne woche her also is ok. Die neue soll halt schnell kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (18. Mai 2015)

Na Dann auf baldiges eintreffen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. Mai 2015)

Wird schon


----------



## Orby (19. Mai 2015)

So mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht von mir, vielleicht ja interessant.

Konnte jetzt auf drei Hometrailrunden die Magic Marry testen. Grip und Rollwiderstand beides etwas höher. Würde es aber im Vergleich zum HD in Trail am VR im Bereich von 7-10% ansiedeln. Auf jeden Fall schafft der Reifen sofortiges Vertrauen.

Seit zwei Hometrailrunden ebenfalls nun ein Token (Volumenspacer) in der Pike verbaut. Teste mich noch gerade etwas an den Druck heran.
Ist auf jeden Fall wie in der Grafik bei RS aufgezeigt.
im ersten 1/3 plüschig wie bisher
2/3 spürbar härter, gerade bei schnelle gefahrenem Wurzelteppich spürbar in den Armen der Unterschied
3/3 um die letzten mm Federweg zu nutzen braucht es schon härtere Manöver oder einen Fahrfehler, also das was ich wollte

Bisher habe ich immer noch etwas das Gefühl, zu wenig Druck auf das Vorderrad zu bringen im Downhill. Wobei ich versuche sehr zentral zu stehen, teilweise wenn möglich sogar sehr über dem Lenker. Hätte gerne etwas mehr Gripgefühl am VR. Vielleicht aber auch bloß eine Einbildung.  
Wobei ich das Gefühl habe, dass sich das Stereo gut von eher etwas hinten (leicht hinter der zentralen Position) fährt. Hier finde ich es etwas spielerischer sogar als zu sehr vorne stehend bzw. gebeugt.

Hier würde mich mal Eure Erfahrung und Meinung interessieren.


----------



## Zerzal (19. Mai 2015)

Der wechsel auf die Marry bringt dir also nur Vorteile im vergleich zum HD. Würdest es also empfehlen?

Wie ist Sie den auf Nassem Untergrund? Vorallem Waldige Böden, Matsch, Laub, Gras ect. 
Da haben der HD und ich öffter unterschiedliche Meinungen....



Den Token hast du selber eingebaut? 
Das wird bei mir vermutlich bis Ende / Anfang nächste Saison auch Thema werden.  Von sowas habe ich aber (noch) keine Ahnung. 


Ich bin bis jetzt glaube ich eher Zentral bis hintenraus auf dem Bike. 
Finde mit dem Stereo kann man gut übers Hintetrad hängen.....
Wobei ein Kollege öfter mal findet das der Arsch noch mehr nach hinten sollte....


----------



## Orby (19. Mai 2015)

Ich war mit dem HD bei feuchtem bzw. nassem Untergrund bis dahin zufrieden.
Mit der Marry bin ich bisher immer nur an einer Stelle durch, wo loses Geröll von einem kleinen Bach getränkt ist. Fand den Grip da weniger gut, denke aber dass dort kein Reifen wirklich Grip bietet.
Ansonsten feuchter Waldboden, Schlamm OK.
Hab das Gefühl dass mit der Marry mein MarshGuard weniger effektiv ist, bekomme trotz ihm wieder "Dreck in die Fresse", was für bessern Grip sprechen sollte 
Wenn der HD fertig ist würde ich tauschen, davor?

Den Token kann man wirklich selber einbauen, hab zwei linke Hände (deswegen den Drehmo von meinem Nachbar ruiniert dabei, und heute ist meiner gekommen erst ), trotzdem locker geschafft.
http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-rockshox-pike-luftkammer-verkleinern/

Da das 160 Stereo relativ kompakt ist, kann man ganz gut eher von etwas hinten fahren. Ob es sinnvoll ist, dass ist die Frage die mich beschäftigt.
Zu weit hinten ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Wenn die Arme durchgestreckt sind, kannst nicht mehr korrigieren, ein Schlag gegen den Lenker und weg bist.
Deswegen immer etwas angewinkelt die Arme, und nur den Arsch etwas verschieben über dem Zentralpunkt, also etwas vor oder zurück.
Früher hat man dies gerne etwas übertrieben.

Das Thema mit dem HD und nicht einig bei feucht, kann auch daher kommen dass zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad hast.

Deswegen ja auch meine Frage hier im Raum.


----------



## Orby (19. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich mir das Video vom Nico anschaue, hab ich das Gefühl dass er mehr von hinten das Bike fährt.






Leider ist sein Setup und das gesamte Bike nicht vergleichbar mit unserem.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/10/24/ride-pros-bikes-cube-stero-nico-lau/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Mai 2015)

Das Setup hat wenig mit fahrtechnik zu tun 
Man kann ja nicht verallgemeinern wie jemand zu fahren hat.
Natürlich gibt es tips und tricks von den Profis usw aber letztendlich ist man selbst der Herr 
Situationsbedingt eben. Der eine fährt mehr hinten der andere zentral. Das ist wie beim Motorrad fahren. Ich fahr sehr oft Hang off, andere nicht und kommen auch die Kurve rum. 
Teste doch mal an verschiedenen stellen. Einmal fährst sie so, mal anders und am ende bleibst bei der Variante die dir das sicherste Gefühl gibt.

Magic Marry ist sicherlich ein Trockenreifen.  Genau wie der Maxxis High Roller usw.
Hans dampf ist mehr All Mountain und die Mary mehr Gravity.


----------



## Zerzal (19. Mai 2015)

Irgendwann kommt wohl auch der punkt wo es nur noch darum geht möglichst schnell unten anzukommen. Aber dann bewegen wir uns auf Renn Level. Da brauchts dan eventuell auch die passende Technik zum Setup...? 

Sehe das sonst ähnlich 

Ich muss mich sicher und wohlfühlen. Techniken und tippps kann man ausprobieren. Was aber dann letztlich für einen selbst stimmig ist und eine ein besseres und sichereres Fahrgefühl gibt muss man für sich selber entscheiden. 
Mitte - Hinten fühlt sich für mich gut an.....


----------



## Orby (19. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Das Setup hat wenig mit fahrtechnik zu tun
> Man kann ja nicht verallgemeinern wie jemand zu fahren hat.
> Natürlich gibt es tips und tricks von den Profis usw aber letztendlich ist man selbst der Herr
> Situationsbedingt eben. Der eine fährt mehr hinten der andere zentral. Das ist wie beim Motorrad fahren. Ich fahr sehr oft Hang off, andere nicht und kommen auch die Kurve rum.
> ...



Nicht ganz korrekt. Sagen wir es so, je nach Setup kannst Du einen etwas anderen Fahrstil haben. 

Wenn Du den Bericht liest, viel SAG am Dämpfer, viele Spacer und hoch im Federweg stehende Federgabel, kann man im verbockten und steilem Gelände zentraler oder frontlastiger stehen. 
Eine Federhabel die schnell eintaucht, langsam zurückkommt und noch eine "normale" bzw. "tiefe" Front, lassen jeden automatisch etwas nach hinten wandern, um das Überschlagsgefühl aus zu gleichen. 

Aber wie gesagt, sein Bike sieht aus Cube Stereo  
Die Fox ist sicherliche eine 2017 mit natürlich Modifikationen für solchen Endurospaß. Die 2016 ist ja schon fertig. 

Hab schon was interessantes zum 2016 Stereo 160 läuten hören. Auf jeden interessant und macht es wieder attraktiv. 

Aber mit einem habt ihr recht, wenn man sich nicht wohlfühlt, ist man nicht schnell. 
Wobei ab und zu sich selbst hinterfragen oder offen für Neues sollte man immer sein. Will mich noch steigern, das Bike gibt es ja her


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Mai 2015)

Zum Thema tourentauglichkeit kann ich heute nach der Ausfahrt sagen dass es das auf jeden Fall ist! So eine große Tour habe ich vorher noch nicht mal mit trekkingrad gefahren und trotzdem tut mir auch nix weh durch schlechte sitzposition oder so. Da hat Cube anscheinend ganze Arbeit geleistet. 




Am ende war ich eher am ende. Die Konzentration lässt dann schon iwann nach und dann wird es gefährlich. Heute ist mir auch aufgefallen dass man durch die längeren kettenstreben etwas mehr Nachdruck in engen kurven braucht. Dafür geht das wenns schnell wird wie sau :Bier: 



Viele grüße an die Cube Gemeinde


----------



## Zerzal (20. Mai 2015)

Das 160er ist durchaus Tourentauglich. 
Allerdings habe ich feststellen müssen das es im direkten Vergleich, z.b. mit dem Acid doch den kürzeren zieht, wenn man sich auf seiner Tour auf Strassen und Waldautobahnen beschränkt. 

Ich dachte immer den unterschied merkt man nicht. Aber wenn man zwei so unterschiedliche Biks hat merkt man jeden noch so kleinen Unterschied. 
Lenkwinkel, die Reifen, die Bremsen ect. Vom Fahrwerk sprechen wir erst gar nicht. 

Vorgestern auf einer schnellen Abendrunde mit dem Acid, in einer Kurve fast geradeaus gefahren, weil ich den Bremsweg der billigen Deore dermaßen unterschätzt habe, nach dem die plötzlich mächtig Fading hatten...  
Dafür fliegt der Smart Sam geradezu den Berg rauf wärend der Hans Dampf sich deutlich bemerkbar macht. 

Ich schwinge mich nur aufs 160er wenn ich weiß es wird Rumpeln...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Das 160er ist durchaus Tourentauglich.
> Allerdings habe ich feststellen müssen das es im direkten Vergleich, z.b. mit dem Acid doch den kürzeren zieht, wenn man sich auf seiner Tour auf Strassen und Waldautobahnen beschränkt.
> 
> Ich dachte immer den unterschied merkt man nicht. Aber wenn man zwei so unterschiedliche Biks hat merkt man jeden noch so kleinen Unterschied.
> ...


Jap das ist natürlich klar ist ja nen hardtail! Aber für ein Bike mit 170/160 mm Federweg, 15kg und Hans Dampf und magic Mary in weicher Mischung ging das wie sau.  besser vom Gefühl als mein all Mountain Was ich vorher hatte mit Nobby nic und fat Albert. Von den Abfahrtsqualitäten möchten wir gar nicht sprechen :Bier:
Werde wohl aber trotzdem mal nen Rock razor besorgen bei den trockenen trails im Moment


----------



## Zerzal (20. Mai 2015)

Auf jeden fall.... Letztlich ist es auch Geschmacksache und subjektives empfinden....  Ich finde die Geometrie vom 160er Stereo genialst....

Wahrscheinlich hab ich mit meinem zwei auch glück das sie sich, im richtigen Einsatzgebiet vorausgesetzt, gut ergänzen.

Jedenfalls bekommt das Acid die XT Bremse vom Stereo sobald die eben Bestellte Saint eintrifft


----------



## Zerzal (20. Mai 2015)

Ha! Ich dachte doch das sieht mir auf dem Foto nach Der Mary aus....
Bist zufrieden?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ha! Ich dachte doch das sieht mir auf dem Foto nach Der Mary aus....
> Bist zufrieden?


Absolut geiler Reifen! 
Schmiert nicht weg in kurven auch bei feuchten oder nassen Boden. Rollt meines Erachtens relativ gut. Noch kein Platten nach 700km und auch kaum Abnutzung und klingt geil


----------



## Zerzal (20. Mai 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Absolut geiler Reifen!
> Schmiert nicht weg in kurven auch bei feuchten oder nassen Boden. Rollt meines Erachtens relativ gut. Noch kein Platten nach 700km und auch kaum Abnutzung und klingt geil


Klingt Geil, ist wohl die nette umschreibung, für macht ordentlich Krach... 

Ja ich denke die werd ich mir auch holen wenn mein HD vorne durch ist..... Es sei den mein Bike Mentor kann mich überzeugen und eines besseren belehren. Die XTR hat er mir heute schon mal ausgeredet.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Klingt Geil, ist wohl die nette umschreibung, für macht ordentlich Krach...
> 
> Ja ich denke die werd ich mir auch holen wenn mein HD vorne durch ist..... Es sei den mein Bike Mentor kann mich überzeugen und eines besseren belehren. Die XTR hat er mir heute schon mal ausgeredet.....



Bis der HD weg ist vorne kannst du lange warten


----------



## Zerzal (20. Mai 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Bis der HD weg ist vorne kannst du lange warten


Ja gut da könntest recht haben. Wobeis ja machmal schnell gehen kann... 

Wenns mir dann zu lange dauert wird der HD eben zum Ersatzreifen degradiert....


----------



## Biermille (21. Mai 2015)

Welche Gummimischung würde dann beim Mary in Frage kommen?


----------



## Zerzal (21. Mai 2015)

SnakeSkin TL easy TrailStar oder SuperGraviti TL easy TrailStar 
Gewicht leistungs mässig wohl die einzigen beided sinnvollen Optionen. Wobei dann der SuperGraviti bereits 265g mehr auf die Wage bringt..... 1100g fürn einen Reifen ist doch nicht wenig für AM Enduro?!?
Und der Vert ist wohle eher für ganz grobe Sachen...
Korrigiere mich wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## Orby (21. Mai 2015)

Fahr vorne die Marry SnakeSkin TL easy TrailStar seit kurzem mit ca. 1,7 Bar. Bisher alles top. Gewogene 831 Gr. , die gleiche MM von meinem BikeBuddy glaube ich 60 oder 90 Gr. schwerer (natürlich haben Waagen Abweichungen), Schwalbe hat ja auch Toleranzen.

Die Super Gravity finde ich schon heftig. Für mich zu viel.

Davor hatte ich den HD in Snake TL easy TrailStar drauf. Hab mir im Vinschgau damit einen schleichenden Platten eingefahren. Würde aber jeder Zeit wieder zu Snake in Trail greifen egal ob HD oder MM, am VR.

Der HD Snake PaceStar am Hinterrad zeigt langsam etwas Verschleiß, geschätzte 500-600 km. Denke 500-600 km macht er noch.
Würde ihn aber aktuell auch wieder hinten montieren. Die Kombi gefällt mir gerade ganz gut.


----------



## Zerzal (21. Mai 2015)

Das wird wohl so auch meine kombi werden. Wobei min HD hinten, wie ich finde schon gut mitgenommen aus sieht nach gut 400km.... Bin aber ein Fahrer der es gerne mag wenn das Heck auf rutschigem Untergrund in Kurven Kontrolliert aus bricht.... Denke das ist für den Reifen ned so Nett.....


----------



## Zerzal (21. Mai 2015)

@Orby
Fährst du die auch mit 1,7Bar den Berg rauf? Auf strassen?

Also ich pumpe ja meist so auf 2,5 Bar und oben 4-5sec luft raus. Das klappt ganz gut und macht sie im Uphill gut bemerkbar. Grüsse


----------



## Orby (21. Mai 2015)

@Zerzal  ich fahre immer mit 1,7 egal ob hoch oder runter. 
Ich prüfe alle paar Tage vor der Tour mit dem Schwalbe Teil 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Airmax-Pro-Luftdruckpruefer-p19556/

Ab so 1-1,5 bar fühlt sich alles gleich an (mit der Hand prüfend) deswegen nehme ich es da etwas genauer. Druckverlust ohne Bewegung ca. 0,1 bar in 10 Tagen wenn das Bike steht. 

Bin schon runter auf 1,5 vorne, hat aber komische Geräusche gemacht gegeben ab und an. Dachte schon an Durschlag 2x. Da meiner Fahrstill schlimmer oder auch rabiater geworden ist  (Federweg wird es richten), gehe ich aktuell besser auf die 1,7.

Wenn der Verschleiß gleichmäßig ist, vor allem den mittleren Teil betrifft, ist es laut meinem Wissen Aspahlt bzw. Straße was den Reifen abnutzt. Häufig setzt diese dem Reifen mehr zu als man denkt oder vermutet. 
Verschleiß vom Gelände sind teilweise abgerissene oder schräg abreißende Stollen etc...


----------



## Zerzal (21. Mai 2015)

@Orby 
Nicht schlecht..... 

Ich komme mit meiner Luft ablass Methode gut zurecht. Wenn ich dann Zuhause wieder pumpe habe ich ncho so 1,7-1,9 bar drin. Ich denke mal meine Methode ist nicht viel ungenauer als das Manometer der Standpumpe....  So ein Schwalbe Teil will ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal zulegen. 

Ich finde den Unterschied ja sehr gross beim bergauf fahren. Vorallem auf Asphalt. Und ich fahre doch öfter Asphalt hoch. Wir Wohnen hier in einem Talkessel ca 450müM und da geht es dann an den angrenzenden Hügeln ratze fatze auf 900-1800müM meist so um die 1500müM. Da fahre ich dann doch gerne mal etwas Asphalt hoch da dies meist der einfachste Weg ist. Meist hat man gar nicht viel auswahl weil dort wo man dann runterfährt ist glaube ich hoch fahren kaum noch spaßig... Wenn überhaupt noch möglich

Dann sieht man wohl meinem HD den Asphalt an. Die Abnutzung ist nämlichen wie du sagst in der Mitte und relativ gleichmäßig. Wider was gelernt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (21. Mai 2015)

Eine Woche ohne mein Babe jetzt  hoffentlich geht der Service fix...


----------



## Zerzal (21. Mai 2015)

Bei mir pisst es die Tage und oben liegt wieder Schnee. Und das Stereo steht ohne Bremsen da..... Ich fühle mit dir. Aber nur bis morgen..... 

Dann kommt die Saint yaeee 

Wird schon werden.... Kannst die Zeit ja verkürzen in dem du dir n Hübschen Lenker aussuchst....

Und wenn das bei dir jetzt wirklich ne woche geht.....
Ich liebe meinen Shop


----------



## Biermille (22. Mai 2015)

Ich fühle mit euch Jungs... Mein Bike steht auch beim Freundlichen. Bremssatteladapter hat nicht wirklich gepasst. So werden dann gleich die Bremszüge gekürzt und entlüftet, XT Schalthebel montiert und die Deckel der Ausgleichsbehälter werden für die Optik durch die der Zee ersetzt. 

Edit: Bei uns ist es aber Trocken und Sonne scheint  und ich hab auch noch frei!


----------



## Zerzal (22. Mai 2015)

Ne SLZ......yeee ne Custom-Bremse für mille....
Tauscht du die Scheiben auch? Oder fährst du die Originalen erst runter?
Ich lass die SLX scheiben vermutlich drauf und fahr sie tot, die passen leider ned ans andere Bike sonst hätt ich gleich die Saint scheibe mit Montiert. 


Bei mir gingen die XT Bremse des Stereos glücklicherweise ohne Probs ans Acid. Nur habe ich festgestellt das die beläge der Hinterbremse sehr ungleich runter sind... Egal mein Freundlicher schaut sich das dann an. Vermutlich tut ein Bolzen nicht recht. 
Leitungen könnten so bleiben, aber ein bisschen kürzer wäre besser. 

Schalthebel und Umwerfer werden dann wohl die nächste Baustelle meines 160er

Muss man eigentlich die Züge neu verlegen wenn man nur die Shifter tauschen will?


Mille, dann hau dich in die Sonne und verpass dir die Richtige Bikerfarbe.... 
Wir haben 10grad.... Brrrrrrr wenigsten regnets nicht mehr....


----------



## Biermille (22. Mai 2015)

Scheiben bleiben vorerst drauf. Mal sehen wie die Kombi sich macht, ansonsten fliegen die als nächstes.
Bei den Schaltzügen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die gewechselt werden müssen,
Sind aber bei den neuen Triggern dabei und deshalb kommen sie auch rein.


----------



## Zerzal (22. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube unter Deore Shifter müsste man die Züge nicht wechseln.

Aber ich frage mich ob man sie komplett ausfädeln muss um neue Shifter zu montieren.

Ich vermute aber ja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biermille (22. Mai 2015)

Ich würde mal behaupten ja. Am Ende des Zugs ist ja son Plastiknippel der dann im Shifter "eingehangen" wird.


----------



## Orby (22. Mai 2015)

Spart Euch die Schaltzüge. Sinnloser Aufwand, ist sowieso ein Verschleißteil.

Natürlich müsst ihr sie Aushängen, sonst bekommt ihr den Schaltmechaniusmus nicht getauscht. Sollte am Schaltwerk gehen. 
Schaut es Euch besser genau an, bevor super viel Arbeit entsteht. 

Bei meinem SHPC sind die Züge nämlich nicht durchgehend in den Hüllen verlegt. War eine sch....... beim Tausch.


----------



## Zerzal (22. Mai 2015)

Dachte mir schon das man die Züge dann wieder durch die Hülle frimeln muss.

Naja ich hätte die jetzt höchstens im Winter getauscht wenn ich einen Pärchen XT, XTR, Saint, (da müsst ich auch mal schauen welche), Shifter für Spot billiges Geld irgendwo geschossen hätte. Die verbauten SLX Shifter hätte wiederum das Acid geerbt. Denn für dises kaufe ich sicher nichts neues auch wenn mich die billige Deore etwas nervt.

Wenn dann was besseres fürs 160er und das Acid profitiert. Vorausgesetzt es psst....Weist was ich meine..... win win


----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. Mai 2015)

Ehh war bisschen abwesend 
Ich fahr auch immer 1,7 bar und scheiss egal welcher reifen 
Maxxis high roller 2 oder die mary egal, rollwiderstand hoch 10 aber gibt bums in den beinen 
Reverb noch nicht da, hab auch net gefragt, wird eh nächste woche  
Baaaaaahhh


----------



## Orby (22. Mai 2015)

@Zerzal  den Zug in die Hülle frimmeln ist nicht das Problem. 
Nur sind bei meine SHPC die Hüllen nicht durchgehend, die Züge laufen im Rahmen ohne Hülle!!! 

Wir wussten es nicht, haben einfach oben rausgezogen, dann die Überraschung und mit Draht, viel Geduld und Glück einen  defekten Zug von unten rein, dann mit Tape den neuen von oben rein. 
Vermute aber nur dass es bei Carbon ein Problem ist, bei Alu dürfte der Rahmen innen problemlos sein, sollten ja nur glatte Rohre sein. 
Bei Carbon ist halt drinnen Chaos im Rahmen.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (22. Mai 2015)

Man muss das mit so nem dünnen plasteröhrchen machen das man über den alten Zug schiebt. Das bleibt dann im Rahmen. Man zieht den alten raus und den neuen rein dann hat man keine sorgen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. Mai 2015)

Vor ner halben stunde klingelt mein handy 
Lenker + Reverb kommen morgen früh an  yahoooooo dann gehts ab ich sags euch


----------



## Zerzal (22. Mai 2015)

@Orby alles klar. Mal schaun was  Ende Saison die Preise so machen. 

@Ghostrider_  hast die Rental nicht übernommen? Was kommt hin? 

Ich hoffe ich komme morgen zu die Saint drann zu ballern. Dann geht die Post ab....

Grüsse


----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. Mai 2015)

Neee den hab ich mit verscherbelt.
Chromag kommt dran


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Mai 2015)

Tadaaaa  stütze gabs ne ganz neue  die funzt top.
Lenker auch wunderbar 


Sorry für das unschöne Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. Mai 2015)

Top! Geiler schwörer 

Fehlt nur noch ein gescheiter vorderreifen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Mai 2015)

Ich baller den hans erstma runter dann nehm ich natürlich was anderes


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Haha der passende Stevi zum Bike... Geile sache top Machin...!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. Mai 2015)

Endlich mal wieder ein bild von nem Bike hier aumen:


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Na sooo kake ist der Hans auch wieder ned..... Könnt schlimmer sein.... Ne Noby


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Mai 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein bild von nem Bike hier aumen:





Wenn du wüsstest


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein bild von nem Bike hier aumen:


Rollusmaximusenduros in freier Wildbahn.....
oder die Ruhe vor dem geholpere


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Mai 2015)

Geiler scheiss  
Der bell helm ist doch echt ne praktische sache oder?


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Geiler scheiss
> Der bell helm ist doch echt ne praktische sache oder?


Absolut!!!  Würd ich gleich wieder kaufen. Der Bügel im evoc stört nich und is schnell an/ab montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Mai 2015)

yap, der kam natürlich dann raus als ich meinen Oneal schon hatte  naja falls der mal den Geist aufgibt werd ich mir den auch holen


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Naja ich hatte mir auch erst n Giro geholt. Der Bell musste trotzdem her.... So what...? 
War mit dem Giro e nie warm geworden.... Jetzt trägt in göga......


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Mai 2015)

Ja hier, den giro für stadt usw den o neal eben nur downhill, beide schlepp ich nicht mit  darum wär der bell echt top


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Nö nö.... Für regelmäßiges Downhill mit Shuttl oder Bahn würd ich den Bell ned nehmen.... Da würd ich mir noch n IXS Oneal... whatever Besorgen. 

Der Bell ist mehr für Enduro wo ordentlich strecke und Uphill ansteht und man es doch gut krachen lassen will.


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Aber der Oneal ist schigge....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Mai 2015)

yes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biermille (23. Mai 2015)

@Ghostrider_ schicke Goggle


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Mai 2015)

Muss das jetzt sein ? 

Sehr cool


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Mai 2015)

AAAAAHHHHHHH ICH WILL DA HIN


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Was ich ja absolut schwul finde ist das Cube dem Fritzz Race ne SLX mit Fensterchen an den Lenker geschraubt hat....???? waren die Besoffen?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Was ich ja absolut schwul finde ist das Cube dem Fritzz Race ne SLX mit Fensterchen an den Lenker geschraubt hat....???? waren die Besoffen?



Da hast du recht, die sind aber qualitativ sehr gut, die Schaltanzeige hätten sie sich sparen können das stimmt aber extra Geld für andere geb ich jetzt nicht aus  ist manchmal beim Uphill sogar en bisschen hilfreich


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, die sind aber qualitativ sehr gut, die Schaltanzeige hätten sie sich sparen können das stimmt aber extra Geld für andere geb ich jetzt nicht aus  ist manchmal beim Uphill sogar en bisschen hilfreich


Gebe dir absolut recht..... Sind ned schlecht. Fahre ja selber SLX Shifter. Trotzdem ist es mir schleierhaft wie Cube auf die Idee kam sowas an einen Freerider zu bauen...


----------



## Biermille (23. Mai 2015)

Könnt die Fenster doch abschrauben. Gibts kappen für, wenn die nicht sogar schon im Gehäuse versteckt sind.


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

aaa ich frag mich ja ob das mit den SLX Shifter auch geht....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Mai 2015)

Slx rückte ja sehr nahe an xt nach dem update und die fensterchen sind sooo schlimm eigentlich nich, sehen optisch ansprechender aus als die normalen deore anzeigen. Die gingen auf jedenfall mal gar nicht


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Bike back....



 


Was für ne Wucht..... Freue ich mich auf den ersten Downhill.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biermille (23. Mai 2015)

Sehr geil! Sieht stimmig aus das ganze. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Danke.... Finde ich auch. Fühlt sich auch top an.... 

Bin froh hab ich das mit der XTR ned gemacht.... ka was mich da geritten hat...?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. Mai 2015)

Leute ist Mitte Juli jmd von euch in österreich oder Bayern im bikepark unterwegs? Da bin ich Grad auf nem roadtrip mit nem Kumpel so als gönnung nach dem Abi  
Da könnte man sich mal treffen oder nen Cube Stereo Treff machen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Mai 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Leute ist Mitte Juli jmd von euch in österreich oder Bayern im bikepark unterwegs? Da bin ich Grad auf nem roadtrip mit nem Kumpel so als gönnung nach dem Abi
> Da könnte man sich mal treffen oder nen Cube Stereo Treff machen




Da darf ich ja leider nicht mehr mit dazu


----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Da darf ich ja leider nicht mehr mit dazu


Quatsch nicht Rum  Hauptsache biken und Bier


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Ob ich das schaffe weiß ich ned.... Aber wenn euch euer Trip in die Zentralschweiz führt gib bescheid.... Rock'n'Roll


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Da darf ich ja leider nicht mehr mit dazu


führst dich ned wie ne  auf... Tztztztz


----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ob ich das schaffe weiß ich ned.... Aber wenn euch euer Trip in die Zentralschweiz führt gib bescheid.... Rock'n'Roll


So weit wollten wir eig nicht  kommen ja aus Thüringen


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

@kampf.zwerg 
Ja das is schon ned gerade n Katzenhupfer.... Aber wer weiß wenn's in Bayern pisst wo ihr landet... 
Gibst mal durch wo ihr wann steckt dann.....

@Biermille 
Hat es eigentlich geklappt mit deinen slxZee Bremsen? 

Ich bin ja froh ist das bling-bling von meinem Cockpit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biermille (23. Mai 2015)

Bike ist leider noch nicht fertig  wird mitte ende nächster Woche... 
Ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit ist schon was feines 
Sobald ich das Stereo zu hause hab, seid ihr die ersten die es sehen


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2015)

Ein großes  An meine Schrauber!!!! Ihr seid die BESTEN


----------



## Zerzal (24. Mai 2015)

Heute die Saint eingefahren.
Absolut Hammer!!! Jeden Rappen wert das Teil.
Blick ins Flachland...


 

Runter hatt ich dann keine Zeit für Bilder. ca. 30%-35% übelst nass und rutschig. Eigentlich eher ein kleiner stark verblockter steiler Bach.  
Aber der Rest Geil wie immer.... 
Die Saint ist jedenfals der Knüller....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. Mai 2015)

Heute 26km mit 1100 Höhenmeter  eigentlich ja ganz plausibel, sehr sehr Technischer Trail aber fett. Da hat man die 180 zwar gemerkt wenns mal steil und verwurzelt hoch ging aber Probleme gabs keine. Die dumme Hayes nervt. Klingelt und ab und zu bremst die bei 1cm Hebel ziehen und manchma erst bei 2cm Hebel ziehen. Nervt mich total.


----------



## Zerzal (24. Mai 2015)

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, Saint und sonst bekommst wahrscheinlich mit der Zee am meisten Bremse fürs Geld. Nach rund 650 Tiefenmeter auf knapp 2km, in einem rutz, kann ich sagen ich tu sie nicht mehr hergeben.
Einfach top dosirbar, zero Fadig und liegt geil am Finger. Absolut Anker!


Edit: auch ne Pike merkt man wens wurzelig steil hoch geht.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. Mai 2015)

Ich mach die zee dran  steht fast fest 
Ja klar ma merkt alles  aber des fritzz läuft sooo top echt mega


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (24. Mai 2015)

Die Zee hat n super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis

Allerdings der hupfer nach oben auch nicht mehr sooo gewaltig...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Mai 2015)

Ich würde wohl ne XT oder magura mt7 nehmen


----------



## Zerzal (24. Mai 2015)

Für n hardtail meinst...?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Mai 2015)

Zerzal nein enduro


----------



## Zerzal (24. Mai 2015)

Ach.... sag


----------



## Zerzal (24. Mai 2015)

Aber mal wieder ernsthaft. Der Sprung XT zu MT7 is Bazzeli mässig schon ne Hausnummer.....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Mai 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Aber mal wieder ernsthaft. Der Sprung XT zu MT7 is Bazzeli mässig schon ne Hausnummer.....


Klar aber Saint mag ich iwie nicht so frag mich nicht warum  
Und magura ist wenigstens nen deutsches Produkt


----------



## Zerzal (24. Mai 2015)

jedem das seine.....  

Sieht zwar interessant aus aber das wär mir dann zu teuer. 
Da müsste mich Shimano aber extremst enteuschen..... 

Ich bin wunderbar zufrieden mit der Saint und auch mit der XT die sich am HT wunderbar macht.


----------



## peter-dd (27. Mai 2015)

Hey,  melde mich auch mal wieder.  Das Rad fetzt richtig und verdirbt einen auch überhaupt nicht die Laune bergauf.  Die letzten 2 Wochenenden waren jeweils der Rennsteig und der Stoneman mirquidi in Silber drann.  Einzig der Sattel musste getauscht werden.  Denn bergauf wurde irgendwann mein gutes Stück taub 

Nun fahre ich den hier: http://www.66sick.de/home/20-produkte/fahrradsattel/38-enduro-sattel-espacio-libre.html

Mit welchen Griffen fahrt ihr denn eigentlich?


----------



## Zerzal (27. Mai 2015)

Der Sattel sieht ja spannend aus. Hast du den Blind gekauft? Oder hast dich vermessen lassen.  

Bin eine Zeit lang die Ergon GE1 gefahren. Sind gute Griffe. Ideal für Touren. Dadurch das sie nur innen eine klemmumg habe lassen sie sich nach außen etwas verdrehen. Grip ist gut. 

Habe jetzt aber auf die ODI SDG Gewechselt. Bieten einfach mehr Grip und ich finde sie auch bequem. Ein bischen weniger Touren. Downhill super Fahrgefühl und super Grip. Kleben regelrecht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hechtl (27. Mai 2015)

Servus,
ich fahre auch die Ergon GE1, sind top Griffe.
Bin eine Zeit lang von ODI dickere Griffe gefahren, dadurch hat sich des Bike für mich lang nicht mehr so direkt angefühlt.

Also absolute Empfehlung für die Griffe...

Gruß


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Mai 2015)

Entweder 
https://static.bike-components.de/c...iversal-695ef7b957a85c0d6c1a5664d3834cd5.jpeg


Oder

http://www.bike24.de/i/p/5/7/16075_00_d.jpg


----------



## hitspo (27. Mai 2015)

Servus, 
hat schon jemand in Erfahrung gebracht ob ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter ins Stereo bzw Fritzz 160 passt? Allgemein dachte ich es ginge nicht aber die neuen Stereos haben zumindest auf den Bildern bei Cube keine Ausbuchtungen im Unterrohr.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Mai 2015)

Klappt, hatte den Monarch debon air drin


----------



## hitspo (27. Mai 2015)

Ah, sehr schön, Danke

Aber warum hast du ihn wieder ausgebaut? Hatte vor mir eben den neuen Monarch Plus reinzubauen.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Mai 2015)

Der war geplatzt  kam defekt geliefert :/ hab danach mir auch das fritzz gekauft und das stereo verkauft! Fox float x wär die bessere wahl aber eben teurer!


----------



## hitspo (27. Mai 2015)

Oh, achso. Danke


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Mai 2015)

Nix problem


----------



## Hechtl (27. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Der war geplatzt  kam defekt geliefert :/ hab danach mir auch das fritzz gekauft und das stereo verkauft! Fox float x wär die bessere wahl aber eben teurer!



was mich an dem Float X nervt, ist die Rebound Verstellung. Viel schlechter hätte man es nicht lösen können.
Vom Ansprechverhalten ist er schon OK, aber irgendwie merkwürdig dass er immer leicht voller Öl ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Mai 2015)

Ja das hätte man sicher anders lösen können aber einmal eingestellt schraubt man da ja nicht mehr oft dran rum oder gar nicht 
Lieber gute funktion mit öl anstatt schrott und trocken  is normal bei dem guten stück


----------



## kampf.zwerg (27. Mai 2015)

Hechtl schrieb:


> was mich an dem Float X nervt, ist die Rebound Verstellung. Viel schlechter hätte man es nicht lösen können.
> Vom Ansprechverhalten ist er schon OK, aber irgendwie merkwürdig dass er immer leicht voller Öl ist.


Ja ist dämlich aber ich hab meinen Einmal eingestellt und dann muss ich da nicht mehr ran von daher 
Darf man fragen welches Stereo du hast?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Mai 2015)

@kampf.zwerg 4 president


----------



## kampf.zwerg (27. Mai 2015)

Die ganze Woche noch ohne den fittnesswürfel ich dreh durch  

Wenigstens roadbike schrubben zum fit bleiben


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Mai 2015)

Was war noch gleich?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (27. Mai 2015)

Kostenloser erstservice nach normalerweise 300km. Jetzt sinds 800 was solls 

Bremsen entlüften 
Sattelstütze entlüften 
Schaltung ging zu schwergängig für ne XT 
Und Dämpfer stellt nicht komplett in descend Modus zurück

Nachstellen der Schaltung hab ich lieber selber gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Mai 2015)

Roger  aber ne woche ist bisschen lang oder?


----------



## Zerzal (27. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Roger  aber ne woche ist bisschen lang oder?


Finde ich aber auch. Aber ich bin au auch n verwöhnter Sack....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (27. Mai 2015)

Händler ist ne weile weg ist nur das Problem mit holen


----------



## peter-dd (28. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Griffe,  hatte den Ergon auch schon im Blick... Jedoch waren die immer als Enduro gekennzeichnet und ich such halt welche die mich auf längeren Touren entlasten. 

Ach und bzgl.  des Sattels: den haben schon einige im Freundeskreis und die hatten danach keine Probleme mehr.  Deshalb kurz den Arsch auf eine Wellpappe gelegt und den Abstand vermessen,  danach die richtige Größe herausgesucht....passt. 
Wusste bis der Sattel kam auch nicht,  dass, 66Sick mit SQ lab zusammen arbeitet.  Leider ist der Sattel auch ein ganzes Stück schwerer.  So das ich nun schon an der 15kg Marke kratze


----------



## Hechtl (28. Mai 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ja ist dämlich aber ich hab meinen Einmal eingestellt und dann muss ich da nicht mehr ran von daher
> Darf man fragen welches Stereo du hast?



ein Fritzz 160TM vom letzten Jahr - wird dieses Jahr in Stereo 160 HPA umbenamt worden...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Mai 2015)

Cool stell mal bild rein wenn du willst


----------



## Hechtl (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2015)

Schick..... Aber der Winkel der Brems-Schalthebel sieht brutal steil aus....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Mai 2015)

Hechtl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 390664


Frag mich was da der Unterschied zu meinem sein soll


----------



## Ghostrider_ (28. Mai 2015)

Schon ein schöner Vorgänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biermille (30. Mai 2015)

Tja, was soll ich sagen?
Stolz


----------



## kampf.zwerg (30. Mai 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich sagen?
> Stolz Anhang anzeigen 391203Anhang anzeigen 391204


Aber farblich hätte ein Lenker von Sixpack besser gepasst


----------



## Biermille (30. Mai 2015)

Auf keinen Fall. So ist es für MICH perfekt


----------



## Zerzal (30. Mai 2015)

Würde ich vorher den Vorbau ändern. Der wirkt optisch iwie unruhig. Aber das tut der Funktionalität kein bisschen ab. 

Und rein persönliche hätt ich auch keinen grünen Lenker drann. Aber das ist ja egall. Aussehen tuts trozdem gut


----------



## Biermille (30. Mai 2015)

Mir ist ja zu Ohren gekommen, grün sei das neue Schwarz.


----------



## Zerzal (30. Mai 2015)

Ich finde ja Lila und und Pink seit meine Tochter geboren ist extrem geil.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (31. Mai 2015)

@Zerzal  sowas dann?


----------



## Zerzal (31. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> @Zerzal  sowas dann?


Ja zb. Sieht doch fett aus. Und den typen find ich auch n top genialen fahrer...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (31. Mai 2015)

yap  ich würd das auch fahren 

Richtig  der Danny ist echt genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (31. Mai 2015)

@Biermille wie läuft die Zee? =) zufrieden? würdest mir mal verraten was du bezahlt hast für alles? ich möcht die auch voll gern


----------



## Zerzal (31. Mai 2015)

Kost halt nur ne Kleinigkeit  leider 

Ich finde ja das Video mit den Spielzeug Kulissen genial geil. 

Das Video aus welchem das von dir gepostet Bild stammt, verkörpert für mich sowieso absolute Freiheit!  

Das ist das was ich mir für den Sommer, wenn da endlich alles Schee frei ist, ein klein wenig zum Vorbild nehmen werde.  Wenn auch nur ein bisschen


----------



## kampf.zwerg (31. Mai 2015)

Bei bmo gibt's jetzt die Saint für 250 von 400


----------



## Ghostrider_ (31. Mai 2015)

150€ Reduziert is ja auch net schlecht


----------



## Biermille (31. Mai 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> @Biermille wie läuft die Zee? =) zufrieden? würdest mir mal verraten was du bezahlt hast für alles? ich möcht die auch voll gern



3,90€


----------



## Zerzal (31. Mai 2015)

Der typ ist sp Schmerzfrei 


Bei 250.- wär die Entscheidung aber gefallen..... Mehr Bremse bekommst du kaum. Da muss dann aber ordentlich aufgestockt werden und auch dann läst sich wahrscheinlich noch streiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (31. Mai 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> 3,90€


Und das sogar mit Werkzeug loser Griffweiten verstellung.


----------



## Biermille (31. Mai 2015)

Ich habe ja nur eine SLX mit Zee Deckeln.
Hab mit nem Kumpel, der sein Bike verkauft, die Bremsen ausgewechselt. 
Das Silber passt mal gar nicht in mein Farbkonzept daher andere Deckel. Es standen die schwarzen Deore oder halt die Zee zur Auswahl. Die Deore war derzeit aber nicht Lieferbar. Nun fahr ich eine SLZ


----------



## Zerzal (31. Mai 2015)

und wenn dir mal langeweile ist, kaufst die n paar Zee Bremsbacken und hast ne geile custom Bremse.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (31. Mai 2015)

Aso  ja ich geb morgen meim händler glaub den auftrag die zee bei zuschaffen, oder was er mir so empfiehlt, magura mt7 is sicher auch top 
Wir werden sehen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (31. Mai 2015)

Mein altes ams war mit on tour heute


----------



## Zerzal (31. Mai 2015)

Schön Waldig habt ihrs dort..... Das ist einfach was, was mir hir fehlt.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (31. Mai 2015)

Ja Pfälzer Wald eben  der is groß  aber top, ich mag Wald auch sehr.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (31. Mai 2015)

Ich bin am überlegen auf 1x10 umzubauen... Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die übersetzung mit 42er Blatt hinten und 30er bzw 32er vorne für mich reicht  
Und sparen muss ich auch noch aber ganz so teuer wird das nicht.
42er Ritzel ca 50Euro
16er anstelle 15er und 17er vlt 5Euro
30/32er narrow wide 50Euro 
Und evtl oneup rad cage 40euro wenn es nicht gut mit Normalen Käfig schaltet

Wäre halt geil da ich das 42er und das narrow wide in grün nehmen könnten und den oneup rad cage auch :Bier:
Außerdem weniger Gewicht, weniger schalten, keine verdreckter umwerfer, Lenker aufgeräumter und sieht geil aus


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. Juni 2015)

Bandbreiten einbußen 
Bergab trittst dir en wolf wenns schneller wird, bergauf je nach dem wielang usw fehlt dir was leichteres,
Ich finds totaler quatsch 
Jedem das seine nur ich wollts nich


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Bandbreiten einbußen
> Bergab trittst dir en wolf wenns schneller wird, bergauf je nach dem wielang usw fehlt dir was leichteres,
> Ich finds totaler quatsch
> Jedem das seine nur ich wollts nich



Schliese mich da gleich an. 

Und auf langen flachen Strecken hast dann auch ne ordentliche Ttitfrequenz.... Wenns Aspaltiert ist sowieso. Auf langen Touren stell ich mir das doch etwas mühsam vor.

Und für hoch brauchts ordentlich Saft in den Beinen.
Ausser du hast selten mehr uphill als 250-350 Höhenmeter am stück und reist die komplett im stehen rauf. Bei der Vorstellung mit 1x10 auf 2500m.ü.M zu pedalieren krampfen meine Beine schon jetzt....brrrrr 
Da frag ich mich eher ob ich hinten nicht iwie ein 40 Blatt rein mogeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (1. Juni 2015)

Naja also Saft hab ich schon will ich mal behaupten und mehr als 200hm am Stück hab ich nie zu machen. Schon gar nicht wenn ich dann umziehe. 
Bergab brauch ich im Gelände eh kein Riesengang weil ich auf trails bei so 35-40 Sachen in der Regel nicht treten muss und bergab auf Asphalt brauch ich keine Geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 40/50kmh wo ich treten muss

Muss mich da aber nochmal mit ritzelrechner genau kundig machen wegen der übersetzung wenn morgen die letzte Prüfung durch ist


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Naja also Saft hab ich schon will ich mal behaupten und mehr als 200hm am Stück hab ich nie zu machen. Schon gar nicht wenn ich dann umziehe.
> Bergab brauch ich im Gelände eh kein Riesengang weil ich auf trails bei so 35-40 Sachen in der Regel nicht treten muss und bergab auf Asphalt brauch ich keine Geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 40/50kmh wo ich treten muss
> 
> Muss mich da aber nochmal mit ritzelrechner genau kundig machen wegen der übersetzung wenn morgen die letzte Prüfung durch ist


Flachlandterrorist.....

Wenn du den umbauen selber machen kannst, spricht ja nicht viel dagegen es einfach mal aus zu testen..... Kandt ja wider zurück bauen. 

Aber ich stelle mir es trozdem auf langen flachen Pasagen mühsam vor mit ner 100 Frequenz zu treten um auf ordentliche Tempo zu kommen.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (1. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Flachlandterrorist.....
> 
> Wenn du den umbauen selber machen kannst, spricht ja nicht viel dagegen es einfach mal aus zu testen..... Kandt ja wider zurück bauen.
> 
> Aber ich stelle mir es trozdem auf langen flachen Pasagen mühsam vor mit ner 100 Frequenz zu treten um auf ordentliche Tempo zu kommen.



Mach ich eh erst nach dem Umzug weil mein Vater das sonst niemals genehmigt  
Naja so schlimm dass man ne 100er Frequenz treten muss ist es glaube nicht aber wie gesagt ich hock mich morgen oder so mal an ritzelrechner mal sehen wie die Lage ist


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. Juni 2015)

Nächste Woche bekomm ich die Saint dran freu mich voll


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bekomm ich die Saint dran freu mich voll


Sag ich doch........ Und vergiss die i-spec b ned. Dann hast gleich Ordnung am Lenker....

Saint Rockt


----------



## kampf.zwerg (1. Juni 2015)

Wenn man die reverbschelle noch dran machen könnte und das Dämpferlockout....


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Wenn man die reverbschelle noch dran machen könnte und das Dämpferlockout....


Bin mir nicht mehr sicher aber ich glaube, hab mal am Rande aufgeschnappt das es für die ODI griffe wohl so nen klemmring geben soll der was aufnehmen kann. Aber frag mich ned welches System.  

Muss ich wenn ich zuhause bin mal die Kristallgoogle befragen....


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2015)

Ich bin echt froh das ich n Dämpfer ohne Fernbedienung habe..... Das Hebelchen reicht mir lockerer.


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht mehr sicher aber ich glaube, hab mal am Rande aufgeschnappt das es für die ODI griffe wohl so nen klemmring geben soll der was aufnehmen kann. Aber frag mich ned welches System.
> 
> Muss ich wenn ich zuhause bin mal die Kristallgoogle befragen....



Also hab mal kurz geschaut. Das scheint wohl nur mit den KS remote Hebeln an den ODI Klemmen zu klapppen. Schade....

Mit der Sram/Avid kombi gibt es wohl eine Lösung alles an eine Klemme zu packen.  Bei Shimano scheint es da nichts out of the Box zu geben. Und eine gescheite Bastelei habe ich auf die Schnelle jetzt nicht gefunden.

Bei Gelegenheit muss ich mir das mal genau anschauen. Eventuell hat ein Modellbau Kollege ne gute Idee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (1. Juni 2015)

Modellbau


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2015)

So in etwa......


----------



## Orby (1. Juni 2015)

Ihr Spielkinder 

Bei SRAM geht es sehr gut sogar, hab rechts Trigger, Bremse und Reverb an einer Schelle. Hab aber irgendwo mal gesehen, dass jemand Schellen für Mischungen hat. Keine Ahnung aber was es war. 

So jetzt mal Wunden lecken, heute im Park auch mal über den Lenker gegangen. Ellbogenschoner könnten hilfreich sein


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ihr Spielkinder



Wie sagt man so schön? "man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt." Ich gebe mir alle mühe nicht alt zu werden....



> Bei SRAM geht es sehr gut sogar, hab rechts Trigger, Bremse und Reverb an einer Schelle. Hab aber irgendwo mal gesehen, dass jemand Schellen für Mischungen hat. Keine Ahnung aber was es war.



Glaube Trickstuff bietet diverse lösungen an. Aber wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe nicht für reine Shimano kombi...



> So jetzt mal Wunden lecken, heute im Park auch mal über den Lenker gegangen. Ellbogenschoner könnten hilfreich sein



Nach meinem Sturz habe ich mir die IXS Flow Ellbogenschoner geholt. Sind ganz ok. Schön leicht, nicht zu gross, günstig und lassen sich gut im Rucksack verstauen. Tragen sich ganz gut.


Grüsse


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand mal bremsen selbst montiert? Mit entlüften usw, könnt ja theoretisch den kram holen und selbst ran basteln, trau mich aber nich sooooo wirklich


----------



## Zerzal (2. Juni 2015)

hast du die beim Händler bestellt? Meiner hatte die in ner halben Stunde drann, entlüftet und völlig schleifffrei eingestellt. Für n 20ger kann man ned jammern...... Wenn sie ne Zeitlang gefahren wurde entlüftet er sie wenn nötig noch mal.... tip top der Gute...... 

Es soll wohl ned so ne Hexerei sein wenn man etwas Handwerklich begabt ist. 
Die Saint kommt Theoretisch entlüftet aus der Box.
Ein Bekannter hatte es selbst gemacht und lies trozdem am Schluss vom Händler noch mal entlüften, weil er mit seinem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden war.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. Juni 2015)

Ja ich muss halt leitungen tauschen glaub, weil ich vorderrad bremse rechts haben muss.
Ich schwätz mal mit dem die haben im moment offizielle wartezeit bei reparaturen von bis zu 5 wochen. Extrem viel los.


----------



## Zerzal (2. Juni 2015)

Na dann musst du die ja komplett leeren und zerlegen. Amschluss neu befüllen und entlüften... Watum hast du denn die Bremsen vertauscht?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. Juni 2015)

Motorradfahrer


----------



## Zerzal (2. Juni 2015)

Alles klar.... Ist natürlich für den Händler auch etwas mehr Arbeit.... 

Aber trozdem. Ich finde wenn man im Fahrradladen etwas kauft, wie zb. me Bremse gehört der einbau in nützlicher Zeit dazu. Sonst hätte man das ja auch online bestellen können und hätte erst noch was gespart. 
Ich würd mal nett mit denen sprechen. 
Oder hat er dich beim bestellen informiert das er die erst dann und dann einbauen kann?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. Juni 2015)

Ja klar war ja gestern dort  der kam nichma dazu nem kleinen jungen schnell den reifen auf zu pumpen, da hatter gemeint brings am montag, lass da stehen ich machs zwischenrein irgendwie nächste woche. Gehts echt voll ab bei denen  sind halt auch super jungs und machen alles wunderbar.


----------



## Zerzal (2. Juni 2015)

Ja momentan haben die alle gut zu Arbeiten. 
Ja dann würd ich das so machen. Die Bremse zu zerlegen um die Seiten am Lenker zu tausch würd ich nicht alleine machen wenn ich schon bedenken wegen entlüftet habe. Dann frimelst du ewig drann rum und landest dann doch beim Händler. 
Sehe das da öfter das die Leute mit halb zusammen gebauten Bikes im Laden stehen weils irgendwo hakt. 

Wenns dir zu lange dauert, frag ihn lieber höflich, ob du gegen Feierabend irgendwo in ner Ecke das selber montieren darfst und er dir wenn nötig zwischendurch auf die Finger schaut. So hast gleich das passende Werkzeug.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. Juni 2015)

Die idee hat ich auch, ich mein nächste woche hab ich eh spätschicht da fahr ich kein bike, wenns da dort steht is ja egal.
Ich bin nur so voller vorfreude und hätts gern gleich  wie bei allem da bin ich speziell, wenn ich was im kopf habe musses gleich passiern


----------



## Zerzal (2. Juni 2015)

Ooh wie ich das kenne..... Manchmal fast schon nervig.... Nö?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. Juni 2015)

Ja komm egal, ging die ganze zeit auch so


----------



## Zerzal (2. Juni 2015)

Ja... Muss man mit leben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (2. Juni 2015)

So fertsch mit Prüfungen. Eiskalt mündlich ne 1  

@Ghostrider_ dazu gibt es im Web sicher auch Videos ich hab meine XT an nem alten Rad zwar nicht getauscht aber Leitung gekürzt das ging top


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. Juni 2015)

Danke  ich werds überleben bis montag  nächste woche is dann eh alles worschd (scheiss schicht) und dann gehts rund


----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. Juni 2015)

Und schon ist Sonntag Abend 
Morgen früh abgeben und dann hab ich bald paar neue beißerchen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. Juni 2015)

Wo seit ihr denn alle? 
Ist so still hier


----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Wo seit ihr denn alle?
> Ist so still hier


Abitur ist im Sack! Durchschnitt 1,7  biiiier


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. Juni 2015)

Congrats  beerfelden ruft


----------



## Zerzal (8. Juni 2015)

Party.......! Gratulation


----------



## Zerzal (8. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Wo seit ihr denn alle?
> Ist so still hier


Stereo in der Garage streicheln bis die Gewitter vorübergehen....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. Juni 2015)

Oh okay,  doof  bei uns warn es 34° die tage, ich hab am samstag fast gekotzt  hab da bisschen übertrieben den berg hoch haha  
Meins ist bis freitag weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Oh okay,  doof  bei uns warn es 34° die tage, ich hab am samstag fast gekotzt  hab da bisschen übertrieben den berg hoch haha
> Meins ist bis freitag weg


Ich auch wir hatten Spitze 39 Grad und 115 km geschruppt aber halt immer noch trekkingrad


----------



## Zerzal (8. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Oh okay,  doof  bei uns warn es 34° die tage, ich hab am samstag fast gekotzt  hab da bisschen übertrieben den berg hoch haha
> Meins ist bis freitag weg


Ja da auch. Und seit vorgestern Blitzt und Donner vom feinsten.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. Juni 2015)

Pfui, wenn einma schön und warm ist, ein tag später knallts gleich.


----------



## Zerzal (8. Juni 2015)

Vor allem knallts am Abend wenn dann die Temp zum Biken wider im Normalen bereich sind....
Bei 39 Grad Biken nur wahnsinnige.... 38 grad reichen völlig


----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. Juni 2015)

Mein schatzi ist endlich wieder im Haus


----------



## Orby (8. Juni 2015)

Bei Euren Temperaturen kann ich nicht mithalten, aber um die 30* Grad im Park mit FullFace hat was von Sauna gehabt am Freitag. 
Kommentar vom meinem BikeBuddy als er mein Bike repariert hat und ich ihm neugierig über die Schulter geschaut habe: Hör auf mich voll zu tropfen 

Ich lasse ja die krassen Sachen aus, zu großer Schisser, aber Du kannst wirklich zuschauen wie Bremsen und Reifen im Zeitraffer verschleißen. 
Die Pike trotz einem Spacer bis auf wenige mm komplett ausgereizt. Denke ein zweiter wird auf Dauer rein müssen. Ohne Fahrradsachen (Rucksack, Helm, etc.) habe ich stehend 20% SAG an der Pike. 

Ansonsten schlägt sich das Bike bisher wirklich gut. Hab etwa auf die letzten 300 km damit ca. 14.000 Tiefenmeter geschrubbt und bin voll begeistert immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (8. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Bei Euren Temperaturen kann ich nicht mithalten, aber um die 30* Grad im Park mit FullFace hat was von Sauna gehabt am Freitag.
> Kommentar vom meinem BikeBuddy als er mein Bike repariert hat und ich ihm neugierig über die Schulter geschaut habe: Hör auf mich voll zu tropfen
> 
> Ich lasse ja die krassen Sachen aus, zu großer Schisser, aber Du kannst wirklich zuschauen wie Bremsen und Reifen im Zeitraffer verschleißen.
> ...


Klingt als hättest in letzter Zeit öfter Shuttle betrieb... 
Wenn es nur abwärts geht schmelzen die Verschleißteile wie Eis an der Sonne.... 
Soll Leute geben die brauchen für ein Park weekend n Satz Reifen..... Aber du hast absolut Recht... Das Teil macht einfach Freude.... 


Hast du den Spacer beim Mech rein machen lassen oder hast du das Selbst gemacht?


----------



## Orby (8. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Klingt als hättest in letzter Zeit öfter Shuttle betrieb...
> Wenn es nur abwärts geht schmelzen die Verschleißteile wie Eis an der Sonne....
> Soll Leute geben die brauchen für ein Park weekend n Satz Reifen..... Aber du hast absolut Recht... Das Teil macht einfach Freude....
> 
> ...



Durchschaut. Etwas auf den Geschmack von Shuttlen gekommen. Wetter und zeittechnisch ein schöner Luxus um effektiver mehr Downhill-Spaß zu haben. 

Den Spacer kannst wirklich alleine Einbauen. 6 Inbus, Ventilausdreher, 25 Nuß und Drehmoment mit 25 Nm. Gilt aber nur für die kleine Pike.


----------



## Zerzal (9. Juni 2015)

Da haste Recht.  man ich muss endlich mal nach Levinio oder Davos aber dann denke ich immer, warum fährst jetzt da hin... Hast ja alles vor der Haustür. Musst halt einfach selbst Pedalieren..... Bei zu Krassen sachen gehts mir e wie dir.... Wahrscheinlich schon zu alt.....

Das mit dem Spacer werd ich mir mal merken... Muss mich da mal Informieren.....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (9. Juni 2015)

Endlich wieder da der schleifer


----------



## Zerzal (9. Juni 2015)

Wie sehen eigentlich eure Marys aus? Blasen?


----------



## Orby (9. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wie sehen eigentlich eure Marys aus? Blasen?



Schwarz mit Stollen 

Was meinst Du?


----------



## Zerzal (9. Juni 2015)

Die sollen ja angeblich momentan wegen Blasenbildung nicht lieferbar sein.... Der HD soll auch probleme haben. Du hattest sie ja die risse an den ausenstollen....


----------



## Zerzal (9. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wie sehen eigentlich eure Marys aus? Blasen?


Wenn ich das jetzt so lese.....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (9. Juni 2015)

Meiner sieht gut aus


----------



## Zerzal (9. Juni 2015)

Ja hab mir jetzt mal einen bestellt.... Bin gespannt wann er kommt.....

@Orby
Augenschmerzen gehören bald der Vergangenheit an... Sram sei Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (9. Juni 2015)

Jojo die mary  die kommt bald wieder


----------



## Ghostrider_ (9. Juni 2015)

Solang habter mal 2 andere "marys"


----------



## Zerzal (9. Juni 2015)

Der Benz ist Geil.....!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (9. Juni 2015)

Welcher Benz?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (9. Juni 2015)




----------



## Orby (9. Juni 2015)

Gestern ein nettes Mädel bei mir Fitness angesprochen mit Bike Klamotten, dachte sie fährt XC, hat schon sehr bikespezifische Übungen gemacht.
Meinte so mit stolzer Brust später im fahre Enduro. 
Tja sie auch, hat sich rausgestellt, aber in der EWS


----------



## Zerzal (9. Juni 2015)

so in etwa...... Am schluss wird es spannend.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (9. Juni 2015)

Was ne schlammschlacht, des is doch scheisse sowas :/


----------



## kampf.zwerg (9. Juni 2015)

Schlammbiken ist sau lustig wenns nicht um Zeiten geht  hätte sogar mal mal wieder Lust drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (9. Juni 2015)

Aber das is ja keine ahnung, irgendwie, voll die qual


----------



## Zerzal (9. Juni 2015)

Aber der schluss ist witzig....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juni 2015)

Ich les heut die neuste Mountainbike Ausgabe. Jedes Cube ist entweder Kauftip und/oder Testsieger 
Geht von Hardtail bis Enduro


----------



## Zerzal (10. Juni 2015)

Cube Rockt.

Heute mal ne teils havy Tour gemacht. Sau steil hoch so zwischen 10-15% noch n stück tragen und dann teils sehr streng und flach. Dann wechselte sich  Technisch und Flowig ab und zum schluss nass, steil und übelst rutschig abwärts. Auch wenn es nicht so krass auschaut aber es war teils brutal. Vorallem auf dem zerklüfteten Karst wos eher flach war und ständig hoch runter ging. Rund 6km solches Gelände ist echt streng zum fahren.



 

 

 


Aber es war absolut Hammer!!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juni 2015)

Wahnsinn  sieht so richtig aus als wär das total spaßig


----------



## kampf.zwerg (10. Juni 2015)

Hat jmd von euch strava?  

Sieht geil aus Zerzal! Ich hatte heute seit Wochen mal wieder ne Tour unter 40km das ist mittlerweile krankhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juni 2015)

Ja ich  aber nur zum aufzeichnen, rekorde knacken lass ich sein. Hab ich einmal gemacht, wird mir zu gefährlich


----------



## Zerzal (10. Juni 2015)

Ja war super spassig.....das Gebiet ist sehr schön. Der Wald ist offiziell Ur-Wald und grosse teile des Gebietes sind Unterhöhlt. Zb. Höllloch.

Nur der scheiss krampft an der Knie innen seite hatt etwas genervt.... 

edit: scheiss krampf, vermutlich "M. Vastus Medialis"


----------



## Zerzal (10. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Hat jmd von euch strava?
> 
> Sieht geil aus Zerzal! Ich hatte heute seit Wochen mal wieder ne Tour unter 40km das ist mittlerweile krankhaft


Nö ich habe n Edge...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juni 2015)

Strava ist ne app


----------



## kampf.zwerg (10. Juni 2015)

...Mit suchtpotenzial


----------



## Zerzal (10. Juni 2015)

Ich weiss..... Mir reichet Garmin Connect...  

Ich muss ned noch net App mitlaufen lassen die mir den Akku leer saugt....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juni 2015)

Macht se eigentlich gar net ma so


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juni 2015)

Könnte bitte mal jemand hier anrufen und ne bombendrohung oder so machen? Erlöset mich von meinem leid


----------



## Zerzal (10. Juni 2015)

Äääää nöö ne Bombendrohung liegt da ned drin..... Aber ich könnte dich von allen deinen Leiden erlösen.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juni 2015)

Ja bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (10. Juni 2015)

Biss wann musst?


----------



## andreas.batzner (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein CUBE Fritzz 160 HPA pro 27,5 von 2014. Das ist zwar kein Stereo, aber ja ziemlich baugleich.
Hier mal ein Video von dem Zeug, dass ich manchmal fahre


----------



## Biermille (10. Juni 2015)

Ich geh jetzt in die Nachtschicht^^


----------



## Zerzal (10. Juni 2015)

Ihr armen Sch... Ää Kerle... Ghostrider ist scheinbar schon dort....


----------



## Zerzal (10. Juni 2015)

andreas.batzner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein CUBE Fritzz 160 HPA pro 27,5 von 2014. Das ist zwar kein Stereo, aber ja ziemlich baugleich.
> Hier mal ein Video von dem Zeug, dass ich manchmal fahre


Netter hüpfer.....   fährst das Fritzz out of the Cube?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juni 2015)

andreas.batzner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein CUBE Fritzz 160 HPA pro 27,5 von 2014. Das ist zwar kein Stereo, aber ja ziemlich baugleich.
> Hier mal ein Video von dem Zeug, dass ich manchmal fahre




Servus Kollege Fritzz  
Jetzt bin ich nichtmehr allein 
Willkommen und viel spass mit unserm Haufen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ihr armen Sch... Ää Kerle... Ghostrider ist scheinbar schon dort....





Ich hab spät bis 23.30 
Verlängert um 30min weil der "Stern" den hals nicht voll bekommt


----------



## andreas.batzner (10. Juni 2015)

Ja, momentan fahre ich das Fritzz noch mit Originalausstattung. Als Schüler habe ich leider begrenzte Mittel...


----------



## Zerzal (10. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich hab spät bis 23.30
> Verlängert um 30min weil der "Stern" den hals nicht voll bekommt


Na könnte schlimmer sein..... Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juni 2015)

ja  hatten wir alles schon


----------



## kampf.zwerg (10. Juni 2015)

andreas.batzner schrieb:


> Ja, momentan fahre ich das Fritzz noch mit Originalausstattung. Als Schüler habe ich leider begrenzte Mittel...


Kenn ich


----------



## Zerzal (10. Juni 2015)

Na die Original Ausstattung beim Fritzz ist doch ganz ordentlich. 
Eigentlich bei allen 160er. Wir optimieren nur den Anforderungen entsprechend. Oder der Optik wegen....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (11. Juni 2015)

Hat mal jmd von euch sein Bike gewogen? Ich lieg mit personenwaage genau bei 15 kg


----------



## peter-dd (11. Juni 2015)

Ich auch ...  Bin das Schwergewicht im Freundeskreis -  das zieht immer wieder Witze nach sich


----------



## Zerzal (11. Juni 2015)

Na wenn man das Stereo in dem Gelände fährt wo es hin gehört ist das Gewicht doch ok. Für s0-s1 ist das 160er doch oversize....?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (11. Juni 2015)

Seh ich auch so 
Ich würd auch 20kg stahl hochtreten is doch mir egal


----------



## kampf.zwerg (11. Juni 2015)

Wollt ich nur mal so wissen


----------



## Zerzal (11. Juni 2015)

Ich wiege es bei Gelegenheit mal... Aber jetzt mit der Saint und dann nochm die Mary.... Hm..? Des wird ned leichter......


@Ghostrider_  ist aber auch kein vergnügen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (11. Juni 2015)

Berg hoch macht mir genauso spass wie runter  ich quäl mich gerne und hab da auch ein großen Ehrgeiz. Ich würd auch nen downhiller rauf dabben  nur die geo ist halt echt fürn Eimer


----------



## Zerzal (11. Juni 2015)

Wenn du mal in meiner Gegend bist machen wir dann mal ne Fette Tour.....


----------



## Biermille (11. Juni 2015)

Mein Pro liegt bei 15,6 kg.
Saint-Pedale und E-thirteen Kettenführung


----------



## andreas.batzner (11. Juni 2015)

Also mein Fritzz wiegt 14,6 kg. Find ich ganz passabel 

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## kampf.zwerg (11. Juni 2015)

andreas.batzner schrieb:


> Also mein Fritzz wiegt 14,6 kg. Find ich ganz passabel
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild:


Reverb dran dann bist du auch bei 15


----------



## andreas.batzner (11. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Reverb dran dann bist du auch bei 15


Ja gut... allerdings muss ich mich erstmal dazu durchringen, die 250 € zu investieren


----------



## Biermille (11. Juni 2015)

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall zu investieren.
Will nie mehr ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (11. Juni 2015)

ich überlege sogar die grosse Reverb zu holen...


----------



## Zerzal (11. Juni 2015)

So mein Gewicht... Ich bin angenehm überrascht

HPA Race Cube offizielle Angaben  14,2 kg (vermutlich kleiner Rahmen ohne Pedale?)

Meines in 20" 14,7kg 

inkl.
Answer Protaper 780 DH
Sixpack Skywalker 2
Saint mit SLX Scheiben 203/180 ohne Centerlock, mit Adapter vorne
ODI SDG Griffe
Garmin Halterung
MarshGuard
Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz
Etwas Dreck an Rahmen und Reifen 

Das ist doch ein ganz hervorragender Wert...

Da werde ich ja mit Mary und e*thirteen trs+ dual noch unter 15kg bleiben..... Geil!!

Edit:
Grosses Lager unten beim Dämpfer nicht mehr Alu sondern Stahlachse.....
Sorry Jungs musste das noch ergänzen. Wenn schon, denn schon....


----------



## Zerzal (11. Juni 2015)

andreas.batzner schrieb:


> Ja gut... allerdings muss ich mich erstmal dazu durchringen, die 250 € zu investieren


Muss ja nicht zwingend ne Reverb sein.... Aber viel billiger wird's bei Qualität / Gewicht - Leistung nicht mehr


Edit:
Kannst ja warten bis zu spät Herbst dann habe viele Versender immer fette Rabate!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (11. Juni 2015)

Reverb wirst du nicht bereuen!


----------



## Zerzal (11. Juni 2015)

@peter-dd jetzt würden mich aber deine Kilöchen interessieren?


----------



## peter-dd (12. Juni 2015)

@Zerzal liege auch bei 14,7 kg. (18zoll)
Änderungen sind eigentlich nur:

Mashguard
Neopren Kettenschutz 
Bionicon c.guide eco
66sick Espacio Libre
 XT SPD Pedal PD-T78
quad lock  Halterung 
cube Flaschenhalter (für die Werkzeug bzw.  Ersatzakkubox) 
vaude Satteltaschenhalterung 
(die letzten 3 fürn AlpenX nächste Woche) 

Aber das Gewicht is garni so schlimm,  da die geo unheimlich geil ist.  Bergab gibt sie mir Ordentlich Sicherheit und die Reifen sowie die Gabel verzeihen dir auch mal Fehler und bergauf sitzt man total aufrecht und pedaliert gemütlich...


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

@peter-dd
Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn du viel mehr gehabt hättest
Das eint oder andere Zubehörteile bringt hald auch etwas Gewicht mit....
Ein vergleichbares leichteres Bike wird wohl im Verhältnis sehr viel mehr kosten als unsre HPA's wiege...... 


Das machen die Vorteile die man Bergab hat, aber allemal weg.... So gemütlich die Sitzposition beim Uphill Pedalieren auch ist, ist es nicht die Lieblingsdisziplin des 160er und wenn das Beike irgendwelche Defizite haben sollte sind sie wohl dort zu finden.... Aber das ist letztlich subjektives Empfinden und jammern auf hohem Niveau......


----------



## Orby (12. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe ihr schließt mich jetzt nicht aus hier, wenn ich mal als SHPC Fahrer meine ca. 13 kg in 20" fahrfertig einbringe 

Alte Config, je nach Wiegen 12,88-13,2 kg, realistisch denke ich ca. 13-13,1 kg.  
* Hans Dampf rundum
* C-Guide ca. 40 gr.
* kleiner Tacho ca. 100 gr.
* HT Flat-Pedale angeblich 290 gr.
* Lenkertape an Kettenstrebe
* Ergone GE1
* XT Ice-tec 203/180
* Jollify dünn wie Papier, brauchst nicht wiegen
* etwas Dreck vom Trail

Laut Cube liegt meins bei 12,5 kg. Was somit bei mir ca. 12,6-12,7 kg in L ergeben würde. Somit gibt Cube in meinen Augen super realistische Werte an. Vom Werk aus war hinten ein Schwalbe light Schlauch drin, scheinen wohl wirklich um jedes Gramm zu kämpfen.

@Zerzal Die Gewichte werden immer ohne Pedal angegeben. Je nach Hersteller der M-Rahmen, einige sogar ab und an S-Rahmen. Hab gehört, dass angeblich einige sogar das Gewicht der einzelnen Komponenten theoretisch rechnen, statt real zu wiegen.


----------



## peter-dd (12. Juni 2015)

Also ein Kumpel fährt das 160er SL mit was um 13 kg.  Jedoch Schlauch los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Ne wir schließen dich nicht aus.....! Wär ja unfair dem Fritzz Fahrer gegenüber....

Hast du das Gewicht jetzt geschätzt oder mal nachgewogen?

Was heist rundum HD? Hast die Mary wider runter?

Wenn das SHPC Race 13,2kg ist, finde ich die 14,7kg (habe übrigens 100g auf das gewogene zu gerechnet um Ungenauigkeiten der Waage auszuschließen) für das HPA Race mit Saint absolut top. Wenn man noch den Preisunterschied zuzieht, genial!

Wenn Cube wirklich n M und ohne Pedale wiegt, was ich ja scho vermutet habe, finde ich das Gewicht meines In L (20") großartig.


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Also ein Kumpel fährt das 160er SL mit was um 13 kg.  Jedoch Schlauch los...


Und mit einfach Kurbel... Das bringt ordentlich was


----------



## Orby (12. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ne wir schließen dich nicht aus.....! Wär ja unfair dem Fritzz Fahrer gegenüber....
> 
> Hast du das Gewicht jetzt geschätzt oder mal nachgewogen?
> 
> ...



Ist gewogen. Mit einer Gepäckwaage kam mal 12,88 raus, ist aber sicherlich zu wenig. Mit einer andern Waage mal 13 mal 13,2 kg. 
War bevor ich auf die Marry umgerüstet habe. 

War selbst super überrascht, hätte mit mehr gerechnet. 

Schicke dir mal eine PM, da es das zweite Bike in 3 Monaten war, hatte ich einen ganz guten Preis. Meine Bekannten haben nun dort auch schon drei Bikes gekauft.


----------



## Orby (12. Juni 2015)

@peter-dd die Geo finde ich auch klasse. Gibt ein super Feeling auf dem Bike, kommt aber auch etwas durch das tiefe Tretlager. Am Anfang muss man sich etwas einstellen darauf. 
Das Bike verzeiht wirklich viel, lädt gerad ein damit etwas mehr Gas zu geben. 

@Zerzal Hast Du das Lager am Dämpfer getauscht? Defekt oder weshalb? 
Ich werde vielleicht mal wenn die Lager durch sind, mir die Huber Bushings anschauen. Viele schwärmen davon. Ob es was bringt?


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

@Orby 
Ja das Lager unten am Dämpfer. 

Nem Biker ausm Trupp mit dem Race hat es die Achse zerbröselt. Meins war wegen knacken im Steuerlager zufällig gerade beim Mech. Da haben sie mir vorsichtshalber die Achse auch gleich getauscht. Eigentlich war sie ok. 
Feiner zug von den Jungs.  
Die wissen schon warum....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Baaaadaaaaa bäng bamm booom batsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 394890
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soo! Und nur so muss dass!!!


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Sag mal hast du die Shifter nicht mit der i-spec an die Saint gehängt? Wenn nicht ließ sich dein Cockpit noch perfektionieren...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

äääähhh ne glaub nich  weiß jetzt auch grad nicht genau was du meinst. Evtl ein Bild von deinem?

Wenn die Scheiben mal fertig sind nehm ich noch so Ice-Tec von Shimano aber vorher brauch ich die jetzt nicht unbedingt. Bremst jetzt schon Brutal geil


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Ich meine das Shifter, Saint und der Lockout je eine eigene schelle haben..... Sieht auf dem Foto iwie so aus...?
Und der Shifter und die Saint könnte man mit einem i-spac b Adapter an eine Schelle hängen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Ja hast recht, das ist so  aber stört mich nicht eigentlich.


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Hauptsache Saint....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Die Hayes ist echt das Billigste Teil am Bike gewesen, der Rest ist super, da wirkt nichts schrottig oder lieblos dahin gemurkst wie ich es bei nem anderen Rad hatte. Wer interesse an der Hayes hat kann sich ja melden die geb ich her bevor sie hier als Staubfänger rumliegt 

30° heute und Spätschicht ab 14.30. suuuuper Sache  
Aber morgen früh glei drauf und ab into the woods


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Wenn die Scheiben mal fertig sind nehm ich noch so Ice-Tec von Shimano aber vorher brauch ich die jetzt nicht unbedingt. Bremst jetzt schon Brutal geil



Werd ich auch so machen. Leider gibt es die Saint Scheiben mit den Böse wirkenden kühltippen nur mit Centerlock....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Dann wird da rein gebohrt 

Scherz


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Eventuell gibt es da n Adapter. Für 6-Loch Scheiben auf Centerlock gibt es das....


Mit etwas Glück hat Shimano  welche mit 6-Loch im Programm bis meine SLX Scheiben durch sind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Ich schreib die mal an die Japanischen Kollegen


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich schreib die mal an die Japanischen Kollegen


Na da könnte man ja fast ne Facebook Gruppe gründen. Das wird sich ja sicherlich nicht bloß um 3-4 Fahrer handeln.....


Anbei noch n Foto wie die Brems/Shifter geschichte mit i-spec ausschaut. Ich finds ordentlich


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Geil, das sieht halt echt ma gut aus  ist aber bestimmt ne sache von 5 min dann hätt ich das auch. Mal überlegen


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Da du ja vorher die Hayes hattest müsstest erst die SLX Shifter Deckel mit I-Spec B kaufen. Die bei dir verbauten sind wegen der Hayes mit schelle.... Dann ist es ne sachen von 5min


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Gut dann hat sichs erledigt


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Kosten wenn es die für deine Shifter gibt auch nicht die Welt..... Ansonsten gäbe es noch die Matshi von Trickstuff.....


----------



## michio666 (12. Juni 2015)

Moin Leute,

ich hab mir auch gerade das Stereo 160 in grün gekauft.
Anders wie Ihr hab ich gar kein Plan, find es von der optik her hammer und fang gerade erst an mich damit zu beschäftigen.

Ich wollte erstmal hallo sagen und von euch lernen und natürlich mal die ein oder andere doofe Frage stellen. 

Ich bin Michi und 34. 1,90m groß und 78 Kg. Hab mir das 18" gekauft.

Bin leider ausm Norden und weiß gar nicht wo ich mal richtig crossen kann....

Kennt einer Trails in Meck Pomm?


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich hab mir auch gerade das Stereo 160 in grün gekauft.
> Anders wie Ihr hab ich gar kein Plan, find es von der optik her hammer und fang gerade erst an mich damit zu beschäftigen.
> ...


Hallo und Willkommen ...... Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht. Hier bist du richtig. Nur raus damit.
Wirst bestimmt viel Spaß mit dem Teil haben. Mutig mit 1.90 n 18" zu wählen

Grüsse


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Willkommen 
Genau, zerzal hats schon erwähnt  als raus damit.
Du hast das Hpa pro dann für glatte 2000?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michio666 (12. Juni 2015)

1,80m meinte ich. Kommt mir klein vor aber wurde so beraten.

Ich hatte glück. Hab 3 Monate mit mir gekämpft, weil viel Geld für mich.

An meinem Geburtstag 29. mai wollte ich es dann einfach bestellen, guckte zufällig noch mal bei ebay rein und 1500,- kröten für 1 monat alt.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Oh mann  ich darf echt nicht aufzählen was ich ausgegeben hab von juli 2014 bis heute  wenn ich das mach haltet mich eh jeder für total gestört


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Naja n Kumpel fährt n Santa für rund 10000.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Oouukay  naja gut ich kann die story ja mal erzählen, rechtschreibung etc auf off gestellt bin ja arbeiten  ich text da gleich mal los


----------



## Orby (12. Juni 2015)

@Ghostrider_ Keine Sorge, glaube niemand hier

Mein erstes Bike im Juni 2014 gekauft, Juli verkauft. Ende Oktober das zweite verkauft und das 160 gekauft. Von Klamotten, Zubehör und Reisen erst gar nicht zu reden. 

Irgendwo hier steht es bei jemand in der Signatur:
Biken ist wie Heroin, beides macht süchtig. Nur Heroin ist billiger.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Na denn,
Im juli 2014 kam mein vater mit nem cube acid nach hause, ich war schon länger am überlegen wie und wann ich mit dem biken starten sollt. Motorrad fahr ich ja ne weile aber damit fährt sichs schlecht im wald ausser natürlich mit ner cross  zu der zeit war ich noch raucher. Also gut, schnupperkurs im pfälzer wald mit noch anderen 11 leuten. Ich kannte da keine sau nur ich und mein daddy. Ich kann euch sagen, nach 600m berghoch war schon die luft raus. Ich hab mich da natürlich durch gequält und dacht am ende, jop wenn du einsteigst und dir ein bike holst wird das rauchen sein gelassen.
Nicht allzu lange danach, 2-3 wochen gings ab zum bikehändler, ich unerfahrener junge wusste ja gar nicht wo mir der kopf steht bei den ganzen bikes. Ich dachte ein bike für alles und gut.
So wurde mein erstes ein
Cube Ams 120 race für 2500€




Dauerte ungefähr 3 monate bis ich gemerkt hab das es nicht das richtige für mich ist.

Umbauten:
Spank 800 race lenker (70€)
Rock shox reverb (280€)
Pedale( nichts berauschendes)
Tacho Vdo m6 (100€)

Oktober 2014
Für 2000€ das Cube Stereo 160 Hpa pro





Das gute stück fing recht früh an mir auf die nerven zu gehen. Hier knackstes dort spinnt was, die schaltung wollte nicht, alles in allem hat mir das bike einfach nen billigen eindruck vermittelt. ( sorry an alle die es fahren, war ja meine ansichtssache)
Jedenfalls ging es los mit
Laufrad komplettsatz von Hope, ztr flow ex für 400€
Sram umbau mit kette, schaltwerk und kassetten für 400€
Lenker von renthal für 90€
Rfr pedale 80€
Maxxis high roller 2 auf tubeless umbau 250€

Ich hab es dann durch den park gejagt, meine selstgebauten trails und jumps und ich wurd einfach nicht warm damit. Durch die ganze tauscherei wollt ich mir ein gute gefühl vermitteln was aber net wirklich was gebracht hat. 
Somit bin ich jetzt beim fritzz gelandet (2700€)





Das gute stück hab ich seit nem monat ungefähr und das ist genau das was ich wollte

Umbauten am fritzz bis jetzt:

Chromag Lenker 90€
Saint bremsanlage vorne und hinten 350€
Vorest wars das mal mit neuem bike das ist sicher 
Das fritzz ist einfach top,
Cube bikes an sich sind top nur hat ich die falsche beratung und darum 3 bikes in so kurzer zeit. 


Puuuuh  wunde daumen jetzt 

Saniiiiiiii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter-dd (12. Juni 2015)

@ Ghostrider_ die Bremsleitung haste du hinten links an der Strebe über der Bremsanlage an einer Halterung.  Hast du die nachgerüstet,  oder muss das so?  Denn bei mir habe ich jetzt schon das 3te Tape gewechselt.  Weil die Bremsleitung immer an der Strebe reibt.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. Juni 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> @ Ghostrider_ die Bremsleitung haste du hinten links an der Strebe über der Bremsanlage an einer Halterung.  Hast du die nachgerüstet,  oder muss das so?  Denn bei mir habe ich jetzt schon das 3te Tape gewechselt.  Weil die Bremsleitung immer an der Strebe reibt.


3M folie kaufen die hält das aus  

Ghostrider du bist n verrückter Hund  aber fangen viele mit Bikes an die unterdimensioniert sind war bei mir auch so. Erst all Mountain wobei ich nur n tourenfully wollte, jetzt eben enduro


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> @ Ghostrider_ die Bremsleitung haste du hinten links an der Strebe über der Bremsanlage an einer Halterung.  Hast du die nachgerüstet,  oder muss das so?  Denn bei mir habe ich jetzt schon das 3te Tape gewechselt.  Weil die Bremsleitung immer an der Strebe reibt.



Seit ich die Saint habe kommt die Leitung nicht mehr an den Rahmen. Eventuell kannst du die Leitung ein kleines bisschen von der Strebe weg leiten... Ansonsten nimm etwas von einer Neopren Kettenstrebenschutzhülle so 3-4 cm und du hast ruhe. Hate ich bis zum schluss auch so.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> @ Ghostrider_ die Bremsleitung haste du hinten links an der Strebe über der Bremsanlage an einer Halterung.  Hast du die nachgerüstet,  oder muss das so?  Denn bei mir habe ich jetzt schon das 3te Tape gewechselt.  Weil die Bremsleitung immer an der Strebe reibt.





kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> 3M folie kaufen die hält das aus
> 
> Ghostrider du bist n verrückter Hund  aber fangen viele mit Bikes an die unterdimensioniert sind war bei mir auch so. Erst all Mountain wobei ich nur n tourenfully wollte, jetzt eben enduro




Gehört so peter  war so hab nix dran gebaut

Ja kampf.zwerg ich schick dir glei ma ein bild


----------



## michio666 (12. Juni 2015)

Oh ha. Ich wollt eigentlich nichts reinstecken. Deswegen gleich teuer gekauft.... Denke und hoffe ich. Bin grad 8km gefahren. Der Sattel ist ganz schön hart. Aber federt geil. Warum baut ihr immer andere Lenker rauf?


----------



## michio666 (12. Juni 2015)




----------



## michio666 (12. Juni 2015)




----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> Oh ha. Ich wollt eigentlich nichts reinstecken. Deswegen gleich teuer gekauft.... Denke und hoffe ich. Bin grad 8km gefahren. Der Sattel ist ganz schön hart. Aber federt geil. Warum baut ihr immer andere Lenker rauf?


Das ist subjektives Empfinden. Der eine mag mehr, der andere weniger Rise. Kürzer, breiter ect. Wenn der Lenker Breiter ist hast du in Schwerem Gelände mehr Hebelwirkung. Brauchst also weniger Kraft. Es fährt sich ruhiger und damit sicherer.
Und schaut Geiler aus...


Und das du da nichts mehr Reinstecken wirst..... Schau ma mal...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Kommt drauf an was du vor hast  dann schau ma echt mal wieschnell du nix reinsteckst


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

@Ghostrider_
Ich weiss nicht was du hast. Geht doch noch. Bekloppt finde ich das nicht... Hab auch so ne Story.  und auch wenn ich mir das Stereo direkt geholt hätte, hätte ich mir noch n günstiges HT geholt. Jetzt hab ich es hald andersrum gemacht.

Wenn man mir nicht gesagt hätte das ich vieleicht nicht ganz so Krasse sachen mit dem Acid fahren soll, weil es nicht für sowas gebaut ist und ich mich mal auf die Kauleiste lege, wenn  mal was bricht, würd ich vielleicht immer noch mit dem Acid irgendwelche Bonzen mit ihren Specis und Santas alt aussehen lassen....
Enduro oder AM waren für mich zu disem Zeitpunkt Fremdwörter....


Ein teures Bike macht noch lange keinen guten Fahrer. Ich meine, manchmal treffe ich oben Fahrer mit ihren Enduros und unten sehe ich sie wieder. Ich eingesaugt, sie, wie frisch aus dem Kleiderschrank... Da fragt man sich dann welche Strasse die runter sind....

Deshalb finde ich es gar nicht so falsch, wenn man mit nem HT oder einem Tourenfully oder sowas anfängt.


Du hattest jetzt mit dem Pro vieleicht Pech, oder doch glück? Denn wenn du gleich ein Race oder TM geholt hättest würdest jetzt vielleicht auch kein Fritzz fahren.




Mal abgesehen davon....
Weiste was das schlimmste am Sterben ist...?
Wenn man nicht Gelebt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Ghostrider_
> Ich weiss nicht was du hast. Geht doch noch. Bekloppt finde ich das nicht... Hab auch so ne Story.  und auch wenn ich mir das Stereo direkt geholt hätte, hätte ich mir noch n günstiges HT geholt. Jetzt hab ich es hald andersrum gemacht.
> 
> Wenn man mir nicht gesagt hätte das ich vieleicht nicht ganz so Krasse sachen mit dem Acid fahren soll, weil es nicht für sowas gebaut ist und ich mich mal auf die Kauleiste lege, wenn  mal was bricht, würd ich vielleicht immer noch mit dem Acid irgendwelche Bonzen mit ihren Specis und Santas alt aussehen lassen....
> ...


Das Wort zum Freitag  

Tm hätte sicher auch gereicht will ich mal behaupten aus meinen Erfahrungen. Das Ding vermittelt so viel Sicherheit


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

ja ja der Wein zum Essen..... Sei froh musst du nur lesen


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> Oh ha. Ich wollt eigentlich nichts reinstecken. Deswegen gleich teuer gekauft.... Denke und hoffe ich. Bin grad 8km gefahren. Der Sattel ist ganz schön hart. Aber federt geil. Warum baut ihr immer andere Lenker rauf?


Wie ich sehe hast du ja mit dem ändern schon begonnen... Oder seit wann hat das Pro ne 3 fach SLX Kurbel?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/image-jpg.395026/


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Zerzal dein wort in gottes ohr  sehr gut gesagt zum ende. 
Man lebt halt echt nur 1x  scheissdrauf


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Scheiss drauf!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. Juni 2015)

Habn acid für 400€ bekomme  setz morgen en bild rein


----------



## Orby (12. Juni 2015)

@michio666  ist die Sattelhöhe korrekt eingestellt? Wenn ja hätte es auf keine Fall größer sein dürfen. laut Bild ist Deine Variostütze maximal drin. 

Theoretische Formel ist SL x 0,885 = cm von Tretlagermitte zum Sattel. Google mal aber besser, bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher. 
Fahre aber auch cm. 2-4 cm unter der theoretischen Formel.


----------



## michio666 (12. Juni 2015)

Die slx Kurbel hat der Vorbesitzer verbaut. Warum ist die besser?


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2015)

Hast halt mehr und höhere Übersetzungen. Fürs Flachland sicher praktisch. Ich hätte lieber die Original verbaute Race Face.... Hast die auch dazu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molloch77 (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo Cube Fans,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen.
Ich hab ein Cube Fritzz 160 TM 27,5 aus 2014.
Das ist mit dem Shadow + Schaltwerk ausgestattet.
Hat da einer von euch auch ratternde Geräusche, die auch am Pedal spürbar sind? Das Problem tritt nur auf, wenn man ohne Last tritt, zum Beispiel am Montageständer.
Bei aktivierter Schaltwerksbremse ist es stärker als ohne Bremse.
Würde mich über Lösungsvorschläge oder Erfahrungen freuen. 

Danke


----------



## Biermille (13. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin mit meinem Pro mehr als zufrieden! Ein paar kleinigkeiten angepasst und nun ist es für meinen Anwendungsbereich perfekt.
Kein knarzen oder sonst irgendwas...  

Gestern mal meine Gopro eingeweiht btw


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

Molloch77 schrieb:


> Hallo Cube Fans,
> 
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen.
> Ich hab ein Cube Fritzz 160 TM 27,5 aus 2014.
> ...


Kling iwie nach nicht 100% sauber eingestelltem Schaltwerk.  hast mal geschaut ob die Kette sauber über alle Zähne läuft und nirgends schleift?

Die Schaltwerksbremse macht ja eigentlich nichts anders, als die Feder im Schaltwerk mehr zu Spannen. Meinte ich jedenfalls....
Ich hätte jetzt gesagt ohne Last merkt man da keinen großen Unterschied...


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinem Pro mehr als zufrieden! Ein paar kleinigkeiten angepasst und nun ist es für meinen Anwendungsbereich perfekt.
> Kein knarzen oder sonst irgendwas...
> 
> Gestern mal meine Gopro eingeweiht btw



Sauber Glückwunsch zur Gopro....

-------------------------------------
Bezüglich Knaken...
Wir jagen die Bikes über Verblockte Trails ,über Sprünge, ballern durch Pfützen, Matsch, Schlamm und Staubige Waldböden. Was auch immer. Die Bikes und deren Lager sind einer permanenten Belastung ausgesetzt...

Meines jedenfalls...


Wundert ihr euch echt wenn da früher oder später mal was knackst?


----------



## Biermille (13. Juni 2015)

Nein das nicht. Ein knarzen wäre auch kein Kriterium das Bike abzugeben


----------



## Biermille (13. Juni 2015)

Meine Antwort war auch mehr auf Ghostrider sein Post bezogen. Klar kann man mal Pech haben mitm Bike. Aber die die kleinen Macken kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Muss das Pro da schon ein bisschen in Schutz nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

Ne hast recht. Ich hab mir das scho gedacht.... habs jetzt auch nicht auf dich bezogen. Nur weils du gerade auch noch mal angesprochen hast.

Der Ghostrider hat es vieleicht auch hart ran genommen. 3meter Drops.... Das findet das Pro auf dauer sicher nicht lustig. Aber auch ein Fritzz wird bei heftigem und regelmäßigen Park besuchen ned schreien vor Freude... da leidet auch ein Downhiller


----------



## michio666 (13. Juni 2015)

das originale hab ich auch noch. Als Ersatz quasi. Ich fahr jetzt schon im schwersten Gang wenn ich durch die Stadt Düse. Könnte ruhig noch paar Gänge haben


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)

Mich hat ja nicht nur gestört das es knackst  ich war halt einfach nicht wirklich zufrieden und da jeder anders empfindet ist das gut so  wenn bei dir alles tip top ist dann muss dich mein geschwafel nicht so interessieren ich bin da eh speziell wenns um bikes geht 
Die 3m zerzal habens dir wohl angetan, ich selbst bin noch keine 3m gesprungen, glaub da hast was falsch verstanden  ich würd das gern mal aber hier in der umgebung im wald findet man sowas eher schwierig, besonders mit noch gut gebauter landung  geschont hab ich das natürlich nicht und das fritzz heult nur dann wenns falsch gehandhabt wird, wie jedes andere bike auch 

Btw das pic vom acid


----------



## Biermille (13. Juni 2015)

Schickes Ding. Bin auch am Überlegen mir noch nen Hardtail zuzulegen. Super Schnäppchen haste da geschossen.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)

Ja für stadtfahrten und weniger anspruchsvolle singletrails usw ganz gut sowas, bevor sie mir in der city das fritzz weg klauen dann lieber das  zudem muss ich meine freundin irgendwie öfter dazu animieren mit zu kommen


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

@Ghostrider_ 
A) Du musst dich ned rechtfertigen. 
B) Hast du schon verstanden was ich meine. Denke ich mal... 


Und generell würd ich mal sagen, bei dem was man mit einem 160er oder Fritzz fahren kann, wenn mans den fährt, wird das Bike selbst zum Verschleißteil... das hat auch nichts mit Falscher handhabe zutun...

Sexy Acid... Passend zum Fritzz. Sehr geil. 

Werde mein Acid auf Strasse und leichtes Gelände optimieren.
Werde wohl den Smart Sam durch den  Furious Fred ersetzen. Vieleicht mal lenker und Sattelstüze dur Carbon Teile.... Für die City ist n Enduro echt das Falsche Teil

Hier mal n pic von meinem. 
Nicht mehr ganz Aktuell. Mitlerweile hat es die XT Bremsen und den Race Face Lenker sowie die doofen cube Flats vom 160er geerbt. 


 
Da darf sogar n Falschenhalter dran und n Schloss sowie die Kupplung für den Hänger. Dinge die mein Stereo noch nie gesehen hat und auch nie sehen wird....


@michio666 
Na für die Stadt ist das Bike halt nicht gedacht. Wahrscheinlich hat der alte Besitzer das gute Stück mehr als Tourenrad in der Ebene missbraucht.... Wenn du mehr im Gelände fährst kannst du ja dann wieder auf die Race Face Kurbel Wechseln....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)

So hab ma so ne leichte trail session getestet mit dem acid, als ich oben ankam hat ich rückenschmerzen 
Nichts desto trotz, bergab, leck mich knallt dir das hinten rein  total ungewohnt  da muss man sich ziemlich zurück nehmen aber macht total spass. Daheim nen kurzen vorbau ran, sattel noch bissel geneigt jetzt sollt der rücken wieder ohne zwick zwack durchhalten


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem Hintenrein denk ich auch jedes mal... mach mal den Gabel lockout rein und geh in den Wiegetritt.  Haha dann denkst es wirft dich vom Rad...


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

@Ghostrider_  ist das n 2014er Modell?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)

Ja wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

Alter bist du schnell. Sauber hast das Teil ja fast geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)

Ja stimmt  darum musst ich das auch nehmen


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

Auf wieviel hast den vorbau gekürzt? 
Schon was anderes aufm Trail mit den Großen Reifen.... Ich bin immer wider überrascht wie groß der Unterschied doch ist


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)

Öh gemessen sinds 6cm


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

cool danke....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)

Nix problem


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

Was fürn Teil... sieht aber nach weniger als 6cm aus


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)

Jooo isn riesending  egal, hat mein daddy vorhin auf die schnelle mitgebracht. Die kiste für das ich die brauch reicht des allemal


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

Auf jeden.....  

Deine Bikes habens echt schön....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)

Hehe ja  die stehn beim pc und unterhalten sich 
Ab november kommts motorrad dazu  sonst friert die drausen ja  
Vielleicht bekomm ich dieses jahr jüngchen


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

Praktisch.....

Jetzt steh ich aufem Schlauch jüngchen = kleiner Ghostrider?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)

Nein jüngchen = kleines nachwuchs bike


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

Alter ich hatte n harten Tag.... 
Hääää meinst du sowas?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)

Hahah ich mein wenn da 3 bikes zusammen stehen könnten die ja liebe machen und ein kleines dabei raus hüpfen lassen


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

Ach mann.... Asche auf mein Haupt..... Jetzt check ich das....

So wie meine da reichen auch 2
.... Aber frag mich ned warum das kleine Gelb ist.... Ich glaub das Acid hat das Stereo beschissen..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)




----------



## To_Ka (13. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Orby
> ...... Meins war wegen knacken im Steuerlager zufällig gerade beim Mech.....



Hallo,

mein Race knackt irgendwie auch im Bereich Steuerlager/Vorbau. Weißt Du was genau an Deinem Bike gemacht wurde?
Ich habe in 2 Wochen die 500km Durchsicht und dann können die das gleich mit erledigen.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Standard-Prüfumfang von Cube? Sollte man etwas zusätzlich beauftragen?

Gruß,
To_Ka


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2015)

To_Ka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Race knackt irgendwie auch im Bereich Steuerlager/Vorbau. Weißt Du was genau an Deinem Bike gemacht wurde?
> Ich habe in 2 Wochen die 500km Durchsicht und dann können die das gleich mit erledigen.
> ...


Glaube gereinigt gefettet sicher bin ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juni 2015)

Das knacken ist nur staub und feiner sand + alu auf alu. Da ist nicht unbedingt gleich was kaputt. Ich hab an das alte stereo ab und zu an die anfälligen stellen bisschen ballistol getropft und ruhe war


----------



## michio666 (14. Juni 2015)

sagt mal, wie reinigt ihr euer bike am besten? Tipps und tricks?

ps, mein Arsch tut weh vom Sattel. Nen fetten Gelsattel ranbauen ist assi oder? Ich weiß ihr steinigt mich bestimmt gleich


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> sagt mal, wie reinigt ihr euer bike am besten? Tipps und tricks?
> 
> ps, mein Arsch tut weh vom Sattel. Nen fetten Gelsattel ranbauen ist assi oder? Ich weiß ihr steinigt mich bestimmt gleich


Reinigen...? Ab und an mal mit Gartenschlauch und Bürste.

Kann es sein das du es einfach nicht gewöhnt bist einen solchen Sattel zu fahren?

Edit; Sitzposition ist richtig eingestellt? Höhe und so?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juni 2015)

Zugeschlammt trocknen lassen und dann feucht abreiben  ich spritz nie wieder mein rad ab weil die naben nicht komplett dicht sind, ich hab 2 naben zerstört weil durchs putzen das fett rausgespült wird und die dann trocken läuft und verreckt.
Ja arschweh geht weg mit der zeit  hat jeder gehabt denk ich mal am anfang


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

Meine Naben sind selten so eingesaut das ich die einweichen muss.... 

Aber man sollte auf gefettet Teile, Lager zb. nicht unüberlegt und unnötig lange draufhalten....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juni 2015)

Ja ich habs eben sehr oft abgespritzt mitm schlauch, auch nicht direkt drauf aber trotzdem die 400€ hope am arsch  
Mit pinsel und eimer, feuchtem mikrofasertuch abreiben reicht


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

Und im Winter? Salz und so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juni 2015)

Jetzt kommts 
Ich fahr ab ne gewissen ekelhaften zeit nicht mehr  
Bei uns ist alles ja hauptsächlich wald, da wirds mir einfach zu blöd jedesma im schlamm rum zu treten und über nasse wurzeln zu fallen


----------



## andreas.batzner (14. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr im Winter auch nicht. Da ist mir mein Cube zu schade


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

Stimmt im Winter nehme ich das D(t)rek...
ne im ernst ich Fahr das ganze Jahr über. Wenn ich bock hab, dann hab ich bock.....

Dann essen ich auch Fondue bei 30grad im Schatten oder Grille bei -15grad.... Na und


----------



## kampf.zwerg (14. Juni 2015)

Also ich nehm nen hochdruckreiniger aber auf niedrigster Stufe das ist dann wie nen gefächerter Wasserschlauch und natürlich nicht auf die Lager. Nachfetten steht so oder so öfter aufm Programm aber jetzt bei dem Staub Putz ich sehr selten. Nur nach jeder Fahrt Kette abwischen und neu ölen und die federelemente samt Reverb mit Öl volltropfen, einfedern und dann Dreck abwischen. 

Gefahren wird das ganze Jahr  gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Klamotten  außerdem fahr ich gern im Matsch


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

Genau.... 

Aber Lager nach fetten geht nicht. Das sind geschlossne Industrielager soviel ich weiß...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (14. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Genau....
> 
> Aber Lager nach fetten geht nicht. Das sind geschlossne Industrielager soviel ich weiß...


Ich meine sowas wie tretlager und Steuersatz zum Beispiel


----------



## kampf.zwerg (14. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Genau....
> 
> Aber Lager nach fetten geht nicht. Das sind geschlossne Industrielager soviel ich weiß...


Ich meine sowas wie tretlager und Steuersatz zum Beispiel


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juni 2015)

Reverb gabeln und dämpfer  ölen mit ballistol etc lieber nicht, die teile schmiern sich selbst, wenn was trocken wird bike aufn kopf stellen  zuviel öl usw gelangt da hin und wieder rein und das beeinträchtigt die viskosität innen.
Alter klingt das besserwisserisch  
So solls net rüber komme


----------



## kampf.zwerg (14. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Genau....
> 
> Aber Lager nach fetten geht nicht. Das sind geschlossne Industrielager soviel ich weiß...


Ich meine sowas wie tretlager und Steuersatz zum Beispiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube für Gabel und co, wäre wenn dann gutes Motorenöl besser. Aber für irgendwas geht das Teil 1x Jährlich zum Service....

Hey kampfzwerg.... Mein Beitrag hats dir wohl angetan...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (14. Juni 2015)

Ja hat er  

Für Gabel und Dämpfer nehm ich normales gabelöl Ghostrider. Das kann nicht schaden  wer ballistol oder brunox nimmt ist selbst schuld


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

Ich nehme immer WD-40


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juni 2015)

Haha war en scherz zerzal hoff ich doch 
Ehm ja du meinst das öl das auch in der gabel ihren dienst verrichtet? Haha was deutsch, heut stimmt was nicht, glaub ist die hitze


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

Klaro.... Ich amüsiere mich immer wenn der Nachbar  alle seine Räder mit WD-40 zukleistert.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juni 2015)

Das zeug ist sau gut bei kettenfett verschmierte motorrad hinterreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

Wollte grad sagen.... Dammit kannst vieleicht die Kette reinigen.... Würd ich aber auch nicht machen....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juni 2015)

Felge meinte ich, natürlich net der reifen selbst  das wär ja die krönung, ne lieber nich  da doch dann kettenreiniger


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

Für n rauchigen Burnout ist das sichrt top.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juni 2015)

Des wär ma ne idee  wenn der jetzige runter ist dulf ich den schlappen mal ordentlich ein mit dem zeug und dann gib ihm


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juni 2015)




----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

Du wirst lachen. Das war eben mein Gedanke als ich deinem letzten post gelesen habe


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juni 2015)




----------



## michio666 (14. Juni 2015)

Top danke für eure Infos. Dachte schon nur abspritzen wäre zu leichtsinnig.

Und ist es normal das die Vorderbremse rechts ist? Bei meinem alten 15 Jahre alten Nike ist es genau anders herum. Für mich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juni 2015)

Motorradfahrer wie ich haben die vorderradbremse rechts  standart ist vorne links, hinten rechts


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

Ich würd das tauschen wenn ich du wäre und kein Motorrad fahre.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michio666 (14. Juni 2015)

Ach daher ja. Ich fahre Harley und quad. Ich werd das mal umbauen lassen, sonst mach ich mich in einer stresssituation zum Löffel.


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> Ach daher ja. Ich fahre Harley und quad. Ich werd das mal umbauen lassen, sonst mach ich mich in einer stresssituation zum Löffel.


dann solltest du das doch gewohnt sein?


----------



## Orby (14. Juni 2015)

@michio666 Ich fahre immer mit bip unter der Baggy. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die günstigen Sets aus Baggy mit bip nicht wirklich taugen. Gore Bike Wear ist was mir bekleidungstechnisch absolut zusagt. Leider nicht günstig aber langlebig und absolut top Qualität.
Alternativ finde ich Craft sehr gut vom Preis-Leistung.
Und immer mit Sportwaschmittel waschen, verstopft nicht die atmungsaktive Schicht. Aber deswegen auch Waschen, sonst ist das Ding auf Dauer nicht mehr atmungsaktiv.

Thema Gabel und Dämpfer ölen. Die sichterste Methode ist das Öl was in der Gabel ist zu verwenden. Dann hat man die gleiche Viskosität. RS hat leider nur zig Öle im Sortiment.
Aber theoretisch reicht ab und an kurz auf den Kopf stellen, dann sind die Dichtungen wieder mit Öl getränkt.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juni 2015)

Ich bräucht von fox dann  die sind nicht weit weg von mir da könnt ich mal nachfragen


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juni 2015)

Halte es ähnlich wie Orby. Gore Bike Ware mit Polster  und ne Dakine FR short drüber....  Super Kombi.


----------



## Molloch77 (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

konnte mein Problem beheben. Danke für die Antwort. 
Es lag an der Kassette.


----------



## Zerzal (15. Juni 2015)

Molloch77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> konnte mein Problem beheben. Danke für die Antwort.
> Es lag an der Kassette.


Hi
Was war es denn genau? Die war doch nicht schon durch?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (15. Juni 2015)

Morgen rabenberg rammeln


----------



## Zerzal (15. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Morgen rabenberg rammeln




Aaa wie geil.. Ich wünschte ich könnte auch.... Der Stoneman klingt ha absolut interessant....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michio666 (16. Juni 2015)

weiß jemand ob es in Mecklenburg Vorpommern auch Trails gibt?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (16. Juni 2015)

Ich werd verrückt, ich hab hier durch zufall bemerkt das mir der ausgleichsbehälter vom float x auf meine bremsleitung haut, die is schon bisschen verdellert, wer murkst denn sowas zusammen? Hab die komischen halter bisschen anders positioniert jetzt ists ok aber ey des hätte ins auge gehen können


----------



## Zerzal (16. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich werd verrückt, ich hab hier durch zufall bemerkt das mir der ausgleichsbehälter vom float x auf meine bremsleitung haut, die is schon bisschen verdellert, wer murkst denn sowas zusammen? Hab die komischen halter bisschen anders positioniert jetzt ists ok aber ey des hätte ins auge gehen können


Iwie habe ich das gefühl deine Bikes mögen dich nicht....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (16. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Iwie habe ich das gefühl deine Bikes mögen dich nicht....


Ich hab das Gefühl die bikeindustrie denkt sie kann mit uns machen was will. Unverschämt


----------



## Zerzal (16. Juni 2015)

Aber sag mal, wenn dir der Kanister auf die Bremsleitung knallt, ist den 100% eingefedert? Ich mein was ist den bei einem Durchschlag oder bei absolutem ausnutzen des Federwegs? Haut es dann den Kanister auf den Rahmen? Oder würde ea wenn da die Bremsleitung nicht wäre...?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (16. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub das war mei mechaniker 
Der hat doch erst die saint leitungen verlegt und dabei bestimmt halt nicht dran gedacht oder eben die halter falsch platziert. Zum glück bin ich kein perfektionist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (16. Juni 2015)

BTW Rabenberg hat gerockt! Schön durchgefräst  langsam werde ich eins mit dem Rad. Bügelt einfach über alles drüber und jetzt funzt auch endlich alles richtig. Zeiten bei strava auch sehr gut. Teilweise haben nur paar Sekunden zur Bestzeit gefehlt. Immer so 7.-8. Bei teilweise 400 fahrern :Bier: 

Am ende 36 km und 1200 Hm 

Grüße


----------



## Orby (16. Juni 2015)

Die Jugend hat einfach keine Angst um die eigenen Knochen 
Respekt Zwerg

Der gute grüne IXS Trail RS  liegt bei mir auch im Schrank. Hier in D eher selten an zutreffen (der nächste Händler bei mir ist glaube ich 120km entfernt) wenn mal aber im Vinschgau bist, an jeder Ecke. Hab mich dort auch in den verliebt.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (16. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Die Jugend hat einfach keine Angst um die eigenen Knochen
> Respekt Zwerg
> 
> Der gute grüne IXS Trail RS  liegt bei mir auch im Schrank. Hier in D eher selten an zutreffen (der nächste Händler bei mir ist glaube ich 120km entfernt) wenn mal aber im Vinschgau bist, an jeder Ecke. Hab mich dort auch in den verliebt.


Ich könnte dir sofort fünf Bike Kumpels aufzählen die auch einen haben  
Ist schon nen schönes teil


----------



## Zerzal (16. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir sofort fünf Bike Kumpels aufzählen die auch einen haben
> Ist schon nen schönes teil


Gehe mit und erhöhe um mindestens 2...


----------



## Biermille (16. Juni 2015)

Thema Helm. Was haltet ihr vom Bell Super? Den ohne Kinnbügel.


----------



## Zerzal (16. Juni 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob es in Mecklenburg Vorpommern auch Trails gibt?


Hier....http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/countries/view/12

Oder vieleicht kennt der Google noch mehr....


----------



## Orby (16. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Gehe mit und erhöhe um mindestens 2...



Hey Eidgenosse, Du zählst nicht 

Wer hat es erfunden, ähhhh meinte wo kommt IXS her


----------



## Zerzal (16. Juni 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Thema Helm. Was haltet ihr vom Bell Super? Den ohne Kinnbügel.


Würd ich jederzeit wieder kaufen. Top genialer Helm.

Edit. Hab zwar den mit. Aber das ist ja egal. Und ich würde nie den ohne nehmen...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (16. Juni 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Thema Helm. Was haltet ihr vom Bell Super? Den ohne Kinnbügel.


Zweirad Center Stadler | Bell MTB-Helm Super, titan/rot S (51-55 cm) | online kaufen - https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...m.html?listtype=search&searchparam=bell super


----------



## Biermille (16. Juni 2015)

Steh nämlich kurz vorm Kauf.
Der IXS steht auch zur Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (16. Juni 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Steh nämlich kurz vorm Kauf.
> Der IXS steht auch zur Wahl


So wars bei mir auch  ixs war halt günstiger


----------



## Zerzal (16. Juni 2015)

Warum eigentlich ohne Bügel?


----------



## Biermille (16. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich ohne Bügel?



Naja nen Fullface hab ich schon. Wenn Ich vorher weiß es wird holprig häng ich ihn mir an Rucksack.


----------



## Zerzal (16. Juni 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Naja nen Fullface hab ich schon. Wenn Ich vorher weiß es wird holprig häng ich ihn mir an Rucksack.




Naja das wär mir, jetzt wo ich die Vorteile des R2 kenne, egal.   
Einen Fullface würd ich nur nehmem wenn ich Shuttele... 

Selber hoch Pedalieren ist ohne Helm unter umständen doof, man kann sich ja auch langsam auf die Fresse legen  und mit 2 Helmen würd ich auch ned fahren wollen.  Ich hab aber oft 1000+ Uphill....

Aber dein Einwand verstehen ich. Der R2 ist ned günstig. War aber schon mehrmals froh den Bügel Oben auspacken zu können.....


----------



## Biermille (17. Juni 2015)

@Zerzal Welche Größe haste bei welchem Kopfumfang?
Eigentlich bin ich mit meinen 57 cm genau im "M-Bereich"


----------



## Zerzal (17. Juni 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> @Zerzal Welche Größe haste bei welchem Kopfumfang?
> Eigentlich bin ich mit meinen 57 cm genau im "M-Bereich"



Ich habe auch so knappe 57cm. M hätte sich zwar gut angefühlt hat aber dann beim Kopf hin und her schütteln stark gewackelt.
S war sehr straff und ich hatte Bedenken das er drückt. Aber der Preis hat gepasst, hätte ich praktisch ohne Verlust wieder verkauft bekommen, habe deshalb einfach mal S genommen.

Anfangs eher straff, vorallem der Bügel drückt ordentlich an den Backen. Das muss aber etwas Straff sein und Bei M hatte der Bügel fast gar keinen Halt auf der Seite. Es hatt ihn regelrecht an die Backen gehauen beim Kopfschütteln...Mann hat den Bügel ja nicht lange Montiert. Die Abfahrt eben. Mit etwas Übung dauert das An / Ab -montieren inkl. Ein / Aus -packen wenige Minuten. Ich finde es jetzt aber nicht unangenehm.

( Falls der mit Bügel doch Thema ist. Überlegen würde ich es mir, denn immer wenn man sich Fragt brauch ich Heute den Fullface oder nicht? Soll ich den Mitschleppen? Hmmm...? Kommt der Bell Super r2 ins Spiel... ist für mich der Helm für Touren bei denen es runter Ordentlich knallt. )

Bei M musste ich das Rad hinten auch absolut zudrehen. Bei S könnte ich noch etwas größer machen. Ca. Eine knappe Drehung

Nach 5min merke ich den Helm ohne Bügel fast nicht mehr. Auch nach xx Stunden keine Kopfschmerzen oder ähnliches. Belüftung ist auck ok. 

Den Bell muss man aber unbedingt probieren. Mann kann sich absolut nicht auf die Kopfumfang Angaben verlassen. Ich hätte nie gedacht das ein Helm in S gut passt. Es kommt aber auch sehr auf die Kopfform an. Der mit Mips passt übrigens überraschenderweise besser als der ohne....


----------



## michio666 (17. Juni 2015)

Kurze Frage, ich benötige Bremssteine für vorne für mein Stereo 160. welche nehme ich bzw. wo bekomm ich sowas?


Bin gestern Abend mal fix 58km um See geballert. Jetzt hab ich Gummibeine.


----------



## Zerzal (17. Juni 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ich benötige Bremssteine für vorne für mein Stereo 160. welche nehme ich bzw. wo bekomm ich sowas?
> 
> 
> Bin gestern Abend mal fix 58km um See geballert. Jetzt hab ich Gummibeine.


Na welche Bremsen sinden verbaut.  Die Originalen? Wenn ja sollten es

diese
https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...122-Disc-fuer-Stroker-Ryde-Dyno-Radar-p32895/
Oder
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hayes/Bremsbelaege-Disc-fuer-Stroker-Ryde-Ryde-Comp-Radar-p18721/ sein bin aber nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## michio666 (17. Juni 2015)

cool danke. Ich muss mal nachschauen welche ich genau brauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (17. Juni 2015)

@michio666 

Wenn das Bike erst n Monat alt ist. Bist du sicher das sie schon durch sind? Woher weist du das?


----------



## michio666 (17. Juni 2015)

irgendwie klappern die etwas beim fahren und bremswirkung ist nicht wirklich gut. Ich schau mir das heute mal genau an. Gestern nach den 58km wollt ich nur noch ins bett


----------



## Zerzal (17. Juni 2015)

Klapern ist glaube ich bis zu einem gewissen Punkt normal. Die Beläge sind nicht fest verbaut.

Oft Bremst es schlecht wenn die Scheibe mit Fett eingesaut ist.
Reinige die Bremsscheiben mit Reinigungsmittel Spüli ,Aceton oder sowas oder ich nehme Rein-Benzin.
Die Beläge kannst auch mal rausnehmen und anschauen. Ob man die auch reinigen kann...hmm?

Kannst sie ja mal mit Spüli reinigen sauber ausspülen. Alles Spüli muss raus! Trocknen und anschliesend mit feinem Sandpapier leicht anschleifen. Einbauen und neu einbremsen.

Wenns passt super.... Wenn nicht kannst immer noch neue Kaufen.


Ansonsten hilft GIDF auch mal weiter...


----------



## Biermille (17. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich habe auch so knappe 57cm. M hätte sich zwar gut angefühlt hat aber dann beim Kopf hin und her schütteln stark gewackelt.
> S war sehr straff und ich hatte Bedenken das er drückt. Aber der Preis hat gepasst, hätte ich praktisch ohne Verlust wieder verkauft bekommen, habe deshalb einfach mal S genommen.
> 
> Anfangs eher straff, vorallem der Bügel drückt ordentlich an den Backen. Das muss aber etwas Straff sein und Bei M hatte der Bügel fast gar keinen Halt auf der Seite. Es hatt ihn regelrecht an die Backen gehauen beim Kopfschütteln...Mann hat den Bügel ja nicht lange Montiert. Die Abfahrt eben. Mit etwas Übung dauert das An / Ab -montieren inkl. Ein / Aus -packen wenige Minuten. Ich finde es jetzt aber nicht unangenehm.
> ...



Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Es wird dann der Super in S 
Hab nochmal mein Kopf gemessen, ist doch nur 56


----------



## Zerzal (17. Juni 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Es wird dann der Super in S
> Hab nochmal mein Kopf gemessen, ist doch nur 56


Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast probiere beide. S und M   Der bell ist echt speziell was den passende sitz anbelangt.  

Hier kannst auch mal rein schauen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bell-super-2r-helmgroesse.739915/


----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. Juni 2015)

Die hayes is ne scheiss bremse  da is nix mit verbessern und sauber machen  die klingelt immer, war am stereo so, war am fritzz so, bremswirkung auch kacke. Fading ohne ende. Deswegen hab ich die saint ran gemacht. 
Bau die raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michio666 (18. Juni 2015)

2 t€ Fahrrad und Bremse ist kacke? Klappern normal? Das ist mist


----------



## kampf.zwerg (18. Juni 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> 2 t€ Fahrrad und Bremse ist kacke? Klappern normal? Das ist mist


That's life


----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. Juni 2015)

2700€ fritzz und die fernbedienung hängt ab und zu bei mir  zum verstellen am dämpfer  ist zwar pipifax gegen ne bremse aber jo, da wird eben gespart


----------



## michio666 (18. Juni 2015)

Kann man vorne die Federgabel noch weicher einstellen als so jetzt maximal möglich? Ich hab sehr viel Kopfsteinpflaster bei mir, die hätte ich gerne komplett absorbiert.  Hinten ist top


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Die hayes is ne scheiss bremse  da is nix mit verbessern und sauber machen  die klingelt immer, war am stereo so, war am fritzz so, bremswirkung auch kacke. Fading ohne ende. Deswegen hab ich die saint ran gemacht.
> Bau die raus



Das haste absolut recht. 

Aber hanhand seiner Fragen und seines Gebites, verwette ich meinen Arsch das er die Hayes ned an ihr Limit bringt. Sorry....


----------



## Biermille (18. Juni 2015)

Die Hayes ist doch gut


----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Das haste absolut recht.
> 
> Aber hanhand seiner Fragen und seines Gebites, verwette ich meinen Arsch das er die Hayes ned an ihr Limit bringt. Sorry....





Da hast wohl recht


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Da hast wohl recht


Deswegen soll er die erst mal sauber putzen..... Mann auf dem Bike is ne 3 Fach kurbel vom vor Besitzer..... Der had das als Tourenrad Vergewaltigt. Kannst mir doch nix erzählen...


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Die Hayes ist doch gut


Für Mecklenburg Vorpommern sicher.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. Juni 2015)

Ich hat gestern die erste abfahrt mit der saint  aaaaaalter  des teil is ein biest  bruuutal geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich hat gestern die erste abfahrt mit der saint  aaaaaalter  des teil is ein biest  bruuutal geil


Warte nur bis sie sauber eingebremst ist


----------



## Biermille (18. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich hat gestern die erste abfahrt mit der saint  aaaaaalter  des teil is ein biest  bruuutal geil



Hast du auch neue Scheiben oder haste die alten übernommen?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. Juni 2015)

Also das war jetzt schon geisteskrank, war ja nur die schwuggelige hayes gewohnt  da hast sowas von nem geilen druckpunkt (der nicht wandert) und das teil beißt so derbe das bald meinst es überschlägt dich


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Warte nur bis du dir die iceTech XTR/Saint Scheiben gönnst. Das soll dann angeblich noch n tacken mehr beissen......


----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. Juni 2015)

Die kommen wenn die hayes scheiben platt sind  freu ich mich schon


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Hast du eigentlich die metallischen oder die organischrn  Beläge drin. Ich weiss ned mal welche standardmäßig mit der Bremse geliefert werden.  Vermutlich Metall.....?!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. Juni 2015)

Die org sinds glaub am fritzz. Müsst ma schaue


----------



## Ghostrider_ (18. Juni 2015)

Ach du meinst die saint  dachte jetzt an der hayes  gut da weiß ichs auch nich da schau ich mal nach


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Bin drum grad unterwegs....  Ein nachwuchs Bike aus dem Kreissaal abholen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michio666 (18. Juni 2015)

was kostet der umbau auf Saint? Und nur mal so für anfänger, sone Durchsicht beim Händler, wat kost sowas?


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> was kostet der umbau auf Saint? Und nur mal so für anfänger, sone Durchsicht beim Händler, wat kost sowas?


Ich lehne mich mal gaaanz weit aus dem Fenster und schlussfolgere anhand deiner Fragen das ne Saint für dich vermutlich to mutch ist..... Ne XT wird vermutlich dicke reichen und kost gleich mal die 1/2 der Saint..... Die Saint ist echt für Downhill und viele Tiefenmeter gemacht.  Hast du vor regelmäßig im Park und in den Alpen zu fahren? Aber ne Saint am Pro....? Ich weiss ned? Die SLX wird vermutlich die Hayes schon um längen schlagen......

Was die bei euch kostet... ? Keine Ahnung. www.GIDF.de
Aber ich vermute beim Fachhändler mit einbauen bestimmt zwischen 300-400 teuronen.... ? Ohne Adapter und Scheiben.....


----------



## Biermille (18. Juni 2015)

Was spricht gegen eine Saint am Pro?


----------



## michio666 (18. Juni 2015)

OH. Ja nee hier gibts keine Berge. Ich fahr leider nur gerade strecken durchn Wald.
Scheisse Ihr habt es echt gut in den Bergen.


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen eine Saint am Pro?


Wenn man das Pro am Limit fähr, sicher nichts.....

Aber wenn man dies tut ist vieleicht ein anderes Bike Thema bevor man über eine Saint nachdenkt.... Realistisch gesehen	 


Ich will das pro ned schlecht reden. Echt ned.... bitte verstehen mich nicht falsch... 
Es ging ja auch speziell um michio666 und ich kann mir wenn man alle seine Posts liest  echt ned vorstellen das eine Seint nötig ist. 
Ist nicht bös gemeint. Wirklich nicht. 

Selbst mir hätte die XT wahrscheinlich noch ne Zeit gereicht. Aber ich hatte kein bock fürs Acid ne neue XT zu kaufen. Und dort war ne kake billige Shimano drauf die versagt hatte. Deshalb n upgraden fürs Stereo. Da kahm eben nur XTR oder Saint in frage....

Oder bist du der Meinung das die SLX schon an ihre grenzen stößt?


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juni 2015)

Grüßt euch alle! 

Dann stell ich auch mal meinen Bock hier rein...







Ich bin seid Sep. 2014 damit unterwegs und kann nur gutes Berichten!

Änderungen zum Original:

- Kasette, Kette, Umwerfer und Shifter wurden auf XT umgerüstet.
- Schaltzug(hüllen) stammen von Jagwire.
- Fox Custom Tune
- Race Face Riser mit weißem Logo.

Die Flat-Pedals kommen von Reverse Components. Der Grip ist genial...


Teile die eventuell noch an mein Bike kommen:

- TRS Dual Guide
- DT Swiss Spline One
- RS Monarch +

Statt dem SDG Circuit MTN, habe ich inzwischen einen Ergon SME3 montiert.
Mit dem SDG war ich eigentlich zufrieden, wollte allerdings mal etwas anderes ausprobieren.

PS: Vor dem Stereo, habe ich ein AMS 130 Race durch die Pfalz und Bayern gescheucht.
Uphill ist das AMS etwas besser geeignet, aber bei extremen Abfahrten kommt es schnell an seine Grenzen.
Das Stereo ist hier deutlich souveräner und kaum aus der Spur zu bringen.
Einzig der Hinterbau ist aber Werk, etwas zu linear...

Bis dann und nicht vergessen:

Cube ...your life


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

In s ist der Rahmen einfach geiler.... die Farbige Hülle gefällt....


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juni 2015)

Freut mich wenns gefällt! 
Etwas Individualität musste sein...


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juni 2015)

@ all:
Welche Bikes habt ihre eigentlich getestet, bevor/seid ihr euch für das Stereo entschieden habt?!
Der eine oder andere Erfahrungswert wäre sicherlich interessant...


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @ all:
> Welche Bikes habt ihre eigentlich getestet, bevor/seid ihr euch für das Stereo entschieden habt?!
> Der eine oder andere Erfahrungswert wäre sicherlich interessant...


N uhr altes Arrow .... Sommer 2014 Cube acid 29er 2015. 2 Monate später das 160er Stereo bestellt ....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (18. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @ all:
> Welche Bikes habt ihre eigentlich getestet, bevor/seid ihr euch für das Stereo entschieden habt?!
> Der eine oder andere Erfahrungswert wäre sicherlich interessant...


Blind gekauft und auf deutsche Ingenieursleistung vertraut


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> N uhr altes Arrow .... Sommer 2014 Cube acid 29er 2015. 2 Monate später das 160er Stereo bestellt ....



Das nenne ich mal einen Sprung! 



kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Blind gekauft und auf deutsche Ingenieursleistung vertraut





Wow, dann war ich ja vergleichsweise fleißig.

Hier mal meine Eindrücke, im Vergleich zum 160er Stereo:

Cube AMS  130 HPA  Race 26  (2013)  -> Perfekt als Touren-Fully. Die hohe Sitzposition kann allerdings nerven...
Cube AMS  150 HPA  Pro  27.5 (2014)  -> Bis auf die Laufräder, keine relvante Steigerung zum 130er AMS.
Cube Stereo  140 SHPC  Race 29  (2014)  -> Handling bei Rahmengröße *S*, eine Katastrophe...
Cube Stereo  160 SHPC  Race 27.5 (2014)  -> Gewichtsunterschied für mich nicht spürbar. Der Rahmen fühlt sich weniger steif an.

Cube Stereo 140 HPA  Pro 27.5 (2015)  -> Geiles Trailbike. Sitzhaltung etwas "sportlicher". Federwegsreseven entsprechend kleiner.
Cube Fritzz  180 HPA  Race 27.5 (2015)  -> Cooles Bike, jedoch nicht optimal für meinen Einsatzbereich. Auch wenn die Unterschiede zum 160er geringer ausfallen als erwartet, verschieben sich die Eigenschaften für MICH zum Nachteil.

Fazit: Offenbar das richtige Bike gekauft... 

PS: Die Talas am AMS 130 Race ist eine Albtraum! Die Losbrechkraft ist undefinierbar. Das führt dazu das man sich fühlt, als würde man auf so einem Teil sitzen:


----------



## Orby (18. Juni 2015)

@michio666 Tipp bevor eine andere Bremse montierst. Lass mal prüfen ob sie richtig eingestellt ist, also Bremssattel zur Scheibe oder ob sie z.B. Luft im System hat, also entlüftet werden muss. 
Denke wenn sie zum Laufen kriegst, reicht sie für den aktuellen Einsatz

Die Saint ist der kleine 4-Kolben-Wurfanker. Die ist wirklich sinnvoll wenn das Bike artgerecht benutzt. Die XT wird vielleicht, wenn eine fairen Händler hast dort 180 € ohne Scheiben kosten. Die kannst Dir sparen, brauchst sonst auch PM-Adapter etc. bist dann locker weitere 60-100€ je nach Kauf (Internet oder Händler) los. 
Montagekosten sind schwer ein zu schätzen, würde es eher von der Qualität des Mechanikers abhängig machen 

Die XT reicht denke dicke aus, war mit meiner im Vinschgau damals. 1.200 Tiefenmeter ohne Murren etc. Hab damit damals als blutiger Anfänger meine Deore Scheibe am HR goldbraun gekriegt  

Thema Knacken, Bike sauber machen fetten an den richtigen Stellen mit dem richtigen Zeug. Mit Drehmomentschlüssel Hinterbau etc nachziehen.


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

@michio666 

Them Fahrwerk. 
Hast du das Bike 1:1 vom Vorbesitzer übernommen? Sprich die Gabel / Dämpfer Einheit nicht an dich angepasst?

Unten an der Manitou ist ne einstell schraube mit der du die Rückfederkraft einstellen kannst. Wenn es zu viel ist springt dir der Lenke entgegen und wenns zu wenign ist kommt die Gabel bei vielen hollperer nicht hinterher.  Beides kann wenn es doof geht im schlimmsten fall zum Sturz führen. 

Oben haste ne Ventil zum Luft rein Pumpen. Dazu braucht man aber eine Dämpferpumpe. Ja nicht die Velopumpe nehmen. Die hat zu wenig pfupf. Da kannst du den Luftdruck auf dein gewicht und deine Fahrweise einstellen und den Sag einstellen. 

Der Mille kennt sich aber mit den bei dir verwendeten Gabel / Dämpfer aber besser aus. Vieleicht hat er n tipp für dich.  

Ich meins wirklich nicht böse, aber vieleicht ist es das beste du rollst mal zum Fachkundigen Händler und läst das Pro mal durch checken und auf dich einstellen. Der sollte dir auch gut erklären können was du alles so ändern kannst. 
Dann hast du ne gute Basis und kannst dann immer noch das tauschen was dir nicht zu sagt und das Bike weiter auf dich optimieren....


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Ha


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal einen Sprung!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast dir ja richtig mühe gegeben....


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

So bissel OT.......

Nach dem ich Heute vom Einkaufen zurück gekommen bin, sah ich schon aus 5 Meter Entfernung, das irgend so ein glückliches, dummes Arschloch, welches mit Sicherheit den schönsten und glücklichsten Tag seines Lebens hatte, seinen verdammten Einkaufswagen an meine Autotür geballertt hat.....aaargg!!!!
Natürlich kein Zettel nichts. Ne riesige Delle! Danke! Möge deine Seele in der Hölle brennen!!

Aus lauter Frust gleich in die Stadt in einen Velo laden wo se Laufräder hatten. Eins aus gesucht und nach einer anderen Farbe gefragt. Ja können wir besstellen kostet aber 100.- mehr weil einzel Bestellung... Kann man doch ned machen...? Doch machen wir.... Hmmm ich iphone ausgepackt onlinshop aufgerufen Bike ausgewählt, zag bestellt und dem Händler unter die Nase gehalten.  Der meinte"da warten sie jetzt aber ne Woche mindestens " ich" 5,4,3,2,1" er schaut mich an als stände ein vollig gestörter vor ihm..... In dem Moment, iphone" pip pip" Mail auf " sehr geehrte Herre Laufrad Besitzer, ihre Bestellung ist zur abholung bereit..... Der Händler " ich" tschüüü" 30 min später war das Like a Bike Jumper in meinem Kofferraum für 120 günstiger.....




 

 



Das Lachen und die Freude meiner kleinem Maus haben mir den Tag gerettet.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ha
> 
> Hast dir ja richtig mühe gegeben....



Von nix kommt nix... 



Zerzal schrieb:


> .... ich iphone ausgepackt onlinshop aufgerufen Bike ausgewählt, zag bestellt und dem Händler unter die Nase gehalten.  Der meinte"da warten sie jetzt aber ne Woche mindestens " ich" 5,4,3,2,1" er schaut mich an als stände ein vollig gestörter vor ihm..... In dem Moment, iphone" pip pip" Mail auf " sehr geehrte Herre Laufrad Besitzer, ihre Bestellung ist zur abholung bereit..... Der Händler " ich" tschüüü" .....


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juni 2015)

@michio666

Kann den anderen nur zustimmen. Im Flachland braucht es keine Saint.

Die Bremsleistung hängt jedoch auch vom Gewicht des Fahrers ab.
Gerade bei leichten Fahrern stoppt die XT/XTR nicht schlechter als eine Saint. Die Saint kann die Bremsleistung nur länger aufrechterhalten, da sie vier statt zwei Kolben und somit mehr Reibungsfläche hat.
Bei schwereren Fahrern, macht sich die Reibungsfläche natürlich auch bei der reinen Bremswirkung bemerkbar.

@Zerzal: Das soll nicht heißen, dass nur Übergewichtige ein Saint fahren dürfen/sollen...


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @michio666
> 
> Kann den anderen nur zustimmen. Im Flachland braucht es keine Saint.
> 
> ...


Häää hab ich was verpasst? Ich bin sicher kein Leichtgewicht aber übergewichtig?

jein...... ich finde auch im Flachen kann eine Saint sinn machen. Aber da reden wir von einer anderern Fahrweise... und der Unterschied Saint / XT ist doch recht groß, wenn du ne Seint vorne wie ne XT ziehst ......hmmm würd ich Nicht
empfehlen. Scheiss Regentropfen mein touch spinnt

Edit; 
sorry war mit dem 4Beiner aufm Klo... Iphone und Regen vertragen sich nicht so. 
Aber abgesehen von der Bissigen Bremsleitung, hast du natürlich recht das die Saint auf langen Abfahrten kein fading hat.  Und n Schwererer Fahrer profitirt sicherlich davon.


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Häää hab ich was verpasst? Ich bin sicher kein Leichtgewicht aber übergewichtig?



Hast mich falsch verstanden!
Ich meinte nur, dass die Saint nicht bei jedem Fahrer Sinn macht.
Da ich dein Gewicht nicht kenne, kann ich nicht beurteilen inwieweit die Saint bei dir auch die Bremskraft verbessert.



Zerzal schrieb:


> ....und der Unterschied Saint / XT ist doch recht groß, wenn du ne Seint vorne wie ne XT ziehst ......hmmm würd ich Nicht
> empfehlen.



Vergiss nicht, dass die XT mit Resin-Belägen ausgeliefert wird.
Die Saint kommt mit den H03C. Das sind die gesinterten Beläge.
Das kann schon einen Unterschied machen.
Außerdem bist du jetzt mit anderen Scheiben unterwegs. Die Originalscheiben sind ja nur für Resin freigegeben.
Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, hast du jetzt die RT66?



Zerzal schrieb:


> Aber abgesehen von der Bissigen Bremsleitung, hast du natürlich recht das die Saint auf langen Abfahrten kein fading hat.  Und n Schwererer Fahrer profitirt sicherlich davon.



Darauf wollte ich hinaus...
Wollte die Saint nicht schlecht machen! Ist ein genialer Anker.


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Hast mich falsch verstanden!
> Ich meinte nur, dass die Saint nicht bei jedem Fahrer Sinn macht.
> Da ich dein Gewicht nicht kenne, kann ich nicht beurteilen inwieweit die Saint bei dir auch die Bremskraft verbessert.
> 
> ...


Achso..... Alles klar. Ne da dachte nicht das du die schlecht machen wilst. 


Naja da kann man jetzt streiten. Die Saint ist meiner Meinung nach immer die Stärkere Bremse egal ob der Fahrer leicht oder schwer ist. Durch die 4 Kolben brauchst auch weniger Kraft.  
Viel mehr kommt es auf die art und weisse des fahrens und das gelände an. 
Wenn du fährst wie der Danny dann macht das auch in der City sinn. Und bei einem 150kg Fahrer, der gemütlich die Gottharddttasse runter radel der profitiert zwar eher von der Saint als ein 60kg Fahrer. Aber vermutlich benötigen beide keinen Saint. Ich denke die bremmskraft ist immer stärker, aber sie nutzt nicht immer gleich viel.... 
Aber egal ich denke im grossen und ganze verstehen wir uns schon.

Im Moment fahre ich noch die SLX Scheiben runter.  Da ist mir auch Wurst, was da wo freigegeben ist. Der verschleiss ist halt höher dann. Egal ist e n Verschleißteil...... Die Saint Scheiben sollen wohl besser sein aber vermutlich merken es dann 5 von 50 Fahrern und die anderen meinen es zu merken...


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Aber egal ich denke im grossen und ganze verstehen wir uns schon.






Zerzal schrieb:


> Im Moment fahre ich noch die SLX Scheiben runter.  Da ist mir auch Wurst, was da wo freigegeben ist. Der verschleiss ist halt höher dann. Egal ist e n Verschleißteil......



Ich bezog mich auf die RT56. Die sind beim Race ab Werk drauf und nur für die Resin-Beläge freigegeben. Vermute das der Stahl nicht ausreichend gehärtet ist, um den Metallbelägen standzuhalten. Dafür fangen die aber wenigstens nicht an zu rubbeln...
Deine Scheiben, die RT66(SLX), sind bereits für die gesinterten Beläge freigegeben. Da sie aus Vollstahl bestehen, wird auch nichts übermäßig verschlissen.
Die Ice-Tech Scheiben mit Alu-Kern (RT86) dagegen, sind schnell runter. Wie es bei den RT99 ist, weiß ich leider nicht.


Zerzal schrieb:


> Die Saint Scheiben sollen wohl besser sein aber vermutlich merken es dann 5 von 50 Fahrern und die anderen meinen es zu merken...



Ich würde die SLX-Scheiben behalten oder auf Trickstuff umsteigen.
Erstens können sich keine Nieten an der Alu-Spider lockern und zweitens brauchst du keinen Adapter für deinen LRS.

PS: Wenn du noch mehr Bremsleistung willst, mach vorne eine 203er Scheibe drauf...


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ich würde die SLX-Scheiben behalten oder auf Trickstuff umsteigen.
> Erstens können sich keine Nieten an der Alu-Spider lockern und zweitens brauchst du keinen Adapter für deinen LRS.
> 
> PS: Wenn du noch mehr Bremsleistung willst, mach vorne eine 203er Scheibe drauf...


Meine Lady rollte bereits mit 203er Scheiben aus dem Laden 
Die Originalen habe ich beide keinen Meter gefahren. 

Die SLX Scheiben, (RT66 sorry wuste ned wie die heißen)  werde ich auf jedenfall runter fahren. 
Danach schaue ich mal was mir mein Händler empfiehlt. Ich habe das glück das ich denen Blind vertrauen darf. 

Stimmt hast recht die Ice-Tech sind schneller runter. Die mit den Kühlrippen kommen e nicht in Frage und ob es da wirklich einen Adapter gibt? Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.... Das könnte noch schwierig sein denke ich mal...
Das mit den sich lösenden Nieten ist echt n gutes Argument.   


Sagmal warum hast du Kassette und Kette auf XT gewechselt? Wo ist der vorteil, macht sich das spürbar bemerkbar? 
Umwerfer Shifter kann ich noch nachvollziehen....

Bist zufrieden mit dem Fox tune? Wie bekommt man das?


----------



## Orby (18. Juni 2015)

Vor lauter Begeisterung für die Saint solltet ihr vielleicht auch noch die weniger positiven Aspekte anbringen, bevor michio666 gleich zum Händler rennt.

Es gibt noch die Zee, die kleine Schwester von der Saint. Außerdem haben 4 Kolbenbremsen auch Nachteile.
- Preis und Gewicht meist deutlich höher. Wobei meine Guide R  preislich auf dem Level der XT liegt oder sogar darunter.  Bremsleistung würde ich beide als gleich sehen.
- schwieriger ein zu stellen, der Bremssattel mit der Scheibe, da nicht immer alle 4 Kolben sauber zurückfahren. Erlebe dies selbst an meiner Guide R, musst ab und an kurz ziehen, damit schleiffrei.
- die Bremsbeläge zieht es gerne auch mal unterschiedlich runter durch die 4 Kolben, musst somit ab und früher wechseln.

Bei den Belägen sollte man hinweisen, dass brutale Bremsleistung meist in Verbindung mit deutlich höherem Verschleiß und meist mit furchtbarer Geräuschentwicklung vor sich geht.
Meine rubbeln zum Glück nur wenn die Bremse kalt ist und auf den letzten Zentimetern.

Nebenbei mal einen lieben Gruß an Benny, da ich zwei linke Hände habe, schaue ich immer bei ihm zu und lerne von Ihm.

@Black-Falcon Das 29 Stereo ist nicht nur in S wenig wendig. Hatte das 120 als 29 aus 2014 in L. War ebenso wenig wendig. Laufstabil ja, aber kein Wunder an Verspieltheit.


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Stimmt hast recht die Ice-Tech sind schneller runter. Die mit den Kühlrippen kommen e nicht in Frage und ob es da wirklich einen Adapter gibt? Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.... Das könnte noch schwierig sein denke ich mal...


Naja, brauchst nur einen Adapter von Centerlock auf IS (6-Loch).
Ich bin nur kein Freund von Adaptern und ähnlichem. Ist immer ein potenitelles Problem mehr...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Sagmal warum hast du Kassette und Kette auf XT gewechselt? Wo ist der vorteil, macht sich das spürbar bemerkbar?
> Umwerfer Shifter kann ich noch nachvollziehen....


Kasette: Leichter, schöner und hoffentlich robuster. Durch die Spider ist sie auch einfacher zu reinigen und die Oberfläche nimmt weniger Schmutz auf.
Kette: Erfahrungsgemäß langlebiger und nicht rostanfällig.
Umwerfer: Nur Optik. Funktion ist absolut identisch...
Shifter: Multi-Release will ich nicht mehr missen. Zudem fühlen sich die Schalthebel griffiger an.

Zum Thema spürbar:Ein Unterschied wirst du wohl nur bei den Shiftern feststellen. 



Zerzal schrieb:


> Bist zufrieden mit dem Fox tune? Wie bekommt man das?



Einfach zu Fox schicken und sagen was einem nicht passt bzw. anders laufen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (18. Juni 2015)

@Zerzal  wie kriegst Du eigentlich alles auf die Reihe. Hund, Nachwuchs, also vermutlich auch eine Frau 

Bei mir war der Carbonrahmen härter als die Liebe, bzw. mit einer der Auslöser für den Bruch. Nicht am Rahmen


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon Das 29 Stereo ist nicht nur in S wenig wendig. Hatte das 120 als 29 aus 2014 in L. War ebenso wenig wendig. Laufstabil ja, aber kein Wunder an Verspieltheit.



Gut zu wissen, wenn auch etwas entäuschend.
Hatte vermutet, dass sich nur die kleinen Rahmengrößen so träge fahren. Da sollte sich Cube wohl etwas Nachhilfe bei Specialized holen...


----------



## Orby (18. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, wenn auch etwas entäuschend.
> Hatte vermutet, dass sich nur die kleinen Rahmengrößen so träge fahren. Da sollte sich Cube wohl etwas Nachhilfe bei Specialized holen...



Diese Aufgabe übernimmt wohl das Stereo 140 in 27.5. Denke so ist das Programm von Cube aktuell ganz gut passend. Wobei der DH wohl noch nicht in 2016 kommt, zumindest sieht der Prototyp nicht so seriennah aus bisher. 

Die 650b Specis waren dafür bis zu den 2016 Modellen weniger der hit. Jetzt sind es ja endlich echte 650b, keine umgemodelten 29.


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juni 2015)

Noch ein Hinweis zu den XT-Parts: Alle Teile wurden getauscht, bevor ich das Bike abgeholt habe. Somit musste ich die Teile nicht nachkaufen und wechseln...


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Diese Aufgabe übernimmt wohl das Stereo 140 in 27.5. Denke so ist das Programm von Cube aktuell ganz gut passend. Wobei der DH wohl noch nicht in 2016 kommt, zumindest sieht der Prototyp nicht so seriennah aus bisher.
> 
> Die 650b Specis waren dafür bis zu den 2016 Modellen weniger der hit. Jetzt sind es ja endlich echte 650b, keine umgemodelten 29.



Zunächst haben sie sich ja strickt geweigert, 27.5" anzuerkennen. Deshalb heißen die Bikes auch weiterhin nur 650B...
Das die 650B-Modelle zu beginn nichts taugten, ist mir allerdings neu.


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @Zerzal  wie kriegst Du eigentlich alles auf die Reihe. Hund, Nachwuchs, also vermutlich auch eine Frau
> 
> Bei mir war der Carbonrahmen härter als die Liebe, bzw. mit einer der Auslöser für den Bruch. Nicht am Rahmen


Ich schicke sie Arbeiten....

Ne im ernst.... Manchmal frage ich mich das auch. So manch einer mag sagen " ist doch easy..." Ja wenn du meinst..... Egal... Ich bin dankbar sone tolle Frau, die bis jetzt eigentlich immer sehr entspannt war wenn es um Rahmen oder so was geht. Nur beinem rc Helli für über 2mille meinte sie mal "bist du sicher das das ne gute Idee ist"   und natürlich auch zwei so tolle kinder zu haben.
Jeden Tag ein neuse Abenteuer.....


Bezüglich der Saint haste natürlich absolut recht. Aber das Positive überwiegt und mit dem Rest lebt man halt, redet es schön und verdrängt es....

@Black-Falcon

Nee Adapter mag ich auch ned so und die Rostende Kette nervt etwas. Gut zu wissen das das mit der XT kette endet.... Kasette ist schon hübscher.

Haste alles selber gewechselt oder Beim Mech machen lassen? Edit: das hat sich jetzt überschnitten sorry...

Ich liebäugle ja mit der neue Shimano 2x11 XT(R) wobei das sicher n guter Geldvernichter ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Diese Aufgabe übernimmt wohl das Stereo 140 in 27.5. Denke so ist das Programm von Cube aktuell ganz gut passend. Wobei der DH wohl noch nicht in 2016 kommt, zumindest sieht der Prototyp nicht so seriennah aus bisher.
> 
> Die 650b Specis waren dafür bis zu den 2016 Modellen weniger der hit. Jetzt sind es ja endlich echte 650b, keine umgemodelten 29.


Und das 140er ist n tolles Bike mit ner menge potential....  Ihr solltet mal sehen was n Kumpel mit seinem macht....Gut der hat das Race auch übelst geppimpt aber er ist ja auch Mech. da sieht so manch ein DH fahrer alt aus.... Der typ hatt es drauf das ist nur noch krank... Klein aber oho....

Ps. Aber der Prototyp sieht aus als könnte er ins schwarze treffen....


----------



## Orby (18. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Zunächst haben sie sich ja strickt geweigert, 27.5" anzuerkennen. Deshalb heißen die Bikes auch weiterhin nur 650B...
> Das die 650B-Modelle zu beginn nichts taugten, ist mir allerdings neu.



Ist etwas hart gesagt. In die 29 wurde mehr Liebe und Aufwand gesteckt, einfach stimmiger die 29 als die 650b. Wenn es nicht mein 160 geworden wäre, hätte es gut die 29 Enduro sein können. 
Die war für ein 29 wirklich wendig, hat sich ganz anders angefühlt als das Stereo. Aber klar Geo ist ganz anders. Das 650b hat sich komisch und wenig stimmig angefühlt. 

Aber sorry, ich kaufe kein Bike was einen LP von 5.300 € (hätte natürlich zum Saisonende einen ganz anderen mega geilen niedrigen Preis bezahlt und mit Pike statt Talas), wissend dass ich kurzfristig noch die Bremse tausche und mich die Variosattelstütze auch nicht umhaut. 
Sorry bei so einem LP muss das Bike perfekt sein. Da kann ich ja gleich anfangen ein paar km weiter bei Liteville zu schauen. 
Wobei mich dann Santa Cruz und solche Konsorten mehr reizen würden


----------



## Zerzal (18. Juni 2015)

Da kann man ja dann bald mal ganz schüchtern nach nem Bike nach mass fragen....?! Hüsstel hüsstel


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> Ich liebäugle ja mit der neue Shimano 2x11 XT(R) wobei das sicher n guter Geldvernichter ist....


Hol dir bloß keine XTR-Parts. Ist alles nur Bling-Bling.
Auch auf die gefahr hin, eine Diskussion loszutreten: XTR spart nur Gewicht, auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit.
Zudem finde ich die XT-Parts optisch passender, für unsere Black Beauty! 
Ein Bekannter von mir hat die neue XTR-Kurbel und flucht schon nach paar hundert Kilometern. Schon jetzt ist die glänzende Beschichtung verkratzt...
Ob man die 11er-Übersetzung braucht, hängt sicher vom Einsatzort ab. Wenn du natürlich in den Schweizer Alpen 1000hm und mehr zu überwinden hast, schadet et sicher nicht.



Zerzal schrieb:


> Und das 140er ist n tolles Bike mit ner menge potential....  Ihr solltet mal sehen was n Kumpel mit seinem macht....Gut der hat das Race auch übelst geppimpt aber er ist ja auch Mech. da sieht so manch ein DH fahrer alt aus.... Der typ hatt es drauf das ist nur noch krank... Klein aber oho....


Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus! Die wenigsten nutzen das potential ihres Bikes.
Deshalb fand ich auch das Fritzz 2015 nicht soo reizvoll. Es gibt sicher einige Fahrer die den enormen Federweg schätzen bzw. sich mit den Reserven sicherer fühlen. Dennoch passen Federweg und Geo, für mich, nicht ganz zusammen. Finde das 140er in der hinsicht, deutlich stimmiger.
Die 180mm gehören einfach zum Hanzz... 



Zerzal schrieb:


> Ps. Aber der Prototyp sieht aus als könnte er ins schwarze treffen....


Redest du vom 2016 Downhiller?



Orby schrieb:


> Aber sorry, ich kaufe kein Bike was einen LP von 5.300 € (hätte natürlich zum Saisonende einen ganz anderen mega geilen niedrigen Preis bezahlt und mit Pike statt Talas), wissend dass ich kurzfristig noch die Bremse tausche und mich die Variosattelstütze auch nicht umhaut.
> Wobei mich dann Santa Cruz und solche Konsorten mehr reizen würden



Ist sicher auch alles eine Frage des Geschmacks. Die Geo und das Gefühl auf dem Bike muss einfach überzeugen. Danach entscheidet oft die Optik und der Preis.
Stimme dir auch zu, dass Santa Cruz, Yeti und Norco etwas ausgefallen sind und somit reizvoller als ein Speci...
Unterm strich hat mir aber die Geo des Stereo/Fritzz (2013-2015) schon immer zugesagt. Gerade bei Rahmengröße S sieht nicht jeder Rahmen ansehnlich aus...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juni 2015)

Ich brauch mein fritzz, ich brauch die saint  hanzz gibts nich mehr  
Die pfalz fordert die bikes, zwar net auf jedem trail aber wenn man die krassen kennt gehts ab


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. Juni 2015)

Kam vielleicht falsch rüber!
Das Fritzz ist ein geiles Bike, aber die meisten bewegen es nicht ansatzweise artgerecht. 

Zudem: *Wenn *du dich mit dem 160er am Limit bewegst, wird's mit dem Fritzz auch langsam eng...
Hoffe du verstehts worauf ich hinaus wollte? 

Wo bist den in der Pfalz unterwegs? Im Haardt?!


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juni 2015)

@Black-Falcon 
Danke für den Tip mit den XTR Komponenten. Der wechsle wäre wirklich ein Luxus problem.... Der wirklich einzige vernünftige grund sind die Alpen. In meiner direkten Umgebung, also bis so ca 20km Luftlinie, die Gipfel der Hügel so zwischen 1000 umd 1600 m.ü.M. Berge mit schiebe / trage Passagen so bis 2500 m.ü.M.   Talboden so zwischen 400-500 m.ü.M
Ansonsten ist das nur habenwollen..... Wenn man bloß die Kasette tauschen müsset gäbs nichts zu überlegen. Aber ohne Bastelei zieht das wohl ein Riesen getausche mit sich....  Bestimmt im unteren bis mittleren 3stelligen Bereich. 

Ich meine den Cube DH Prototyp son Grau Silberner. ob der für 2016 ist.... Hm bö??

Ansonsten sehe ich das genau wie du, gebe dir absolut recht... besagter Kumpel bestätigt mir das bei jeder Tour Hatt natürlich einige jährchen DH erfahrung....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juni 2015)

Freerider vs allmountain enduro? 
Ne ich lass das  ich geh da jetzt nich drauf ein  
Jedem das seine, jeder wie er kann und will und wenn jemand nen downhiller aus stahl hochtritt oder damit nur in den supermarkt fährt, hauptsache glücklich


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Freerider vs allmountain enduro?
> Ne ich lass das  ich geh da jetzt nich drauf ein
> Jedem das seine, jeder wie er kann und will und wenn jemand nen downhiller aus stahl hochtritt oder damit nur in den supermarkt fährt, hauptsache glücklich



Sicher jedem das seine.....
Man kann natürlich keinen Fahrer, der z.B. 1-2 Jahre fährt mit einem der 10 Jahre DH Erfahrung hat und auch noch in der Branche arbeitet und ganz genau weiss was er wo mit welchem Bike kann und was nicht vergleichen..... das ist wie wenn wir Normalo im Porsche 911 gegen einen DTM Fahrer im Golf antreten.... Da wäre ich mir dann trotz des Porsches über den Ausgang nicht so sicher... 

Ich hoffe wir fahren mal zusammen.....


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sicher jedem das seine.....
> Man kann natürlich keinen Fahrer, der z.B. 1-2 Jahre fährt mit einem der 10 Jahre DH Erfahrung hat und auch noch in der Branche arbeitet und ganz genau weiss was er wo mit welchem Bike kann und was nicht..... das ist wie wenn wir Normalo im Porsche 911 gegen einen DTM Fahrer im Golf antreten.... Da wäre ich mir dann trotz des Porsches über den Ausgang nicht so sicher...
> 
> Ich hoffe wir fahren mal zusammen.....


Vermutlich auch eher die Ausnahme als die Regel......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (19. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> Der wechsle wäre wirklich ein Luxus problem....



Bei einer 2x11 wird halt auch der Käfig vom Schaltwerk länger. Kann dann schon bissl knapp werden...


Zerzal schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> Ansonsten sehe ich das genau wie du, gebe dir absolut recht... besagter Kumpel bestätigt mir das bei jeder Tour Hatt natürlich einige jährchen DH erfahrung....


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juni 2015)

Nja ob das am Käffig wirklich soviel aus macht?

Alternativ könnte man auch das 24er gegen n 22er Blatt tauschen. Aber mich nervt das dass Auswirkungen auf alle 10 Übersetzungen hatt....

Hatte letzthin ne witzige Bastelei gesehen. Glaub war sogar da um Forum.
N 1x10 Umbau, aber der hat hinter das reguläre Kettenblat ein zweites, kleines Blatt mit Abstandhalter montiert. Gerade so das die Kette genügend platz hatte. So konnte bei langen steilen uphill Phasen die Kette händisch umgelegt werden.

Ich finde die Idee iwie ganz gut


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juni 2015)

Am einfachsten, günstigsten und effektivsten, ist wohl nur Training Training und noch mehr Training....


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Jedem das seine, jeder wie er kann und will und wenn jemand nen downhiller aus stahl hochtritt oder damit nur in den supermarkt fährt, hauptsache glücklich



Stimmt! 
Hauptsache jede ist glücklich mit seinem Bike!

Wenn man sich mal die Geometrie-Daten vom Stereo 160 und dem Fritzz 180 anschaut, erkennt man auch wie sehr die Grenzen mittlerweile verschwimmen:

Stereo





Fritzz





Im Grunde ist nur das Tretlager nach oben gewandert und der Lenkwinkel, durch die längere Gabel, steiler geworden.
Ab Rahmengröße M ist das Sitzrohr beim Stereo allerdings um 7cm länger... 




Zerzal schrieb:


> Hatte letzthin ne witzige Bastelei gesehen. Glaub war sogar da um Forum.
> N 1x10 Umbau, aber der hat hinter das reguläre Kettenblat ein zweites, kleines Blatt mit Abstandhalter montiert. Gerade so das die Kette genügend platz hatte. So konnte bei langen steilen uphill Phasen die Kette händisch umgelegt werden.
> 
> Ich finde die Idee iwie ganz gut



Kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Juni 2015)

Stereo hat doch en komplett anderen rahmen als es fritzz 
Parkfreigabe hats auch nicht der fischers fritzze schon


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Stereo hat doch en komplett anderen rahmen als es fritzz
> Parkfreigabe hats auch nicht der fischers fritzze schon


Ich nehm meins im Juli trotzdem zwei Wochen mit aufn bikepark roadtrip wird schon halten wenn man nicht die übelsten drops mitnimmt


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Juni 2015)

logisch  wenn das kaputt kriegst verleih ich dir nen orden


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Stereo hat doch en komplett anderen rahmen als es fritzz


Optisch vielleicht, aber unterm Strich eine sehr änliche Geo. Speziell beim 16"-Rahmen.
Ob das Fritzz robuster gebaut ist und der Rahmen steifer, weiß ich natürlich nicht!


Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Parkfreigabe hats auch nicht der fischers fritzze schon


Die Freigaben von Cube sind schon abenteuerlich...
Nach diesem Dokument darf Kampf_zwerg, mit dem selben Rahmen, alles fahren:
http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf
Er hat ja schließlich 170mm Federweg an der Front! 

Mit dem Fritzz bist im Bikepark aber sicher besser aufgehoben.

PS: Wo bist den jetzt in der "Palz" unterwegs?


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

Interessant wäre mal ein vergleich alleine vom Rahmen Fritzz / HPA 140. Optik, Material, Bauart ect? 
Aber das wird einem wohl nur einer genau beantworten können der das nicht darf...  

@Black-Falcon 
Auf dem Papier mag das nicht nach was klingen. Aber in der Realität macht das ordentlich n Unterschied....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Hauptsache jede ist glücklich mit seinem Bike!
> 
> Wenn man sich mal die Geometrie-Daten vom Stereo 160 und dem Fritzz 180 anschaut, erkennt man auch wie sehr die Grenzen mittlerweile verschwimmen:
> ...


Aber due weisst schon das dass Stereo hpa 160 letzes Jahr noch Fritzz hiess. Das neue wurde einfach noch Potenter und die Schwachstellen im Downhill und Park wurden ausgemerzt.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Juni 2015)

Natürlich nicht optisch, die form ist wirklich anders.
Na pfälzer wald is groß  
Weinbiet
Kalmit
Dahner Felsenland
Trippstadt bikepark usw...


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> 
> Auf dem Papier mag das nicht nach was klingen. Aber in der Realität macht das ordentlich n Unterschied....



Also wenn du die Gabel und die Tretlagerhöhe meinst, gebe ich dir recht.
Das du aber eine Unterschied merkst wenn Kettenstrebe, Steuerrohr, Sitzrohr, Stack und Reach um 5 / 3 bzw. 2mm variieren, bezweifle ich.



Zerzal schrieb:


> Aber due weisst schon das dass Stereo hpa 160 letzes Jahr noch Fritzz hiess. Das neue wurde einfach noch Potenter und die Schwachstellen im Downhill und Park wurden ausgemerzt.


Ist mir natürlich klar. 
Das Fritzz 2015 ist aber kein direkter Nachfolger des "alten" Fritzz, sondern ein Mix aus Fritzz und Hanzz. Wurde so auch mal von Cube bestätigt. Ursprünglich wurden zwei Bikes entwickelt, aber zum Schluss waren sich beide zu ähnlich.



Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht optisch, die form ist wirklich anders.
> 
> Na pfälzer wald is groß
> 
> ...


Damit kann ich etwas anfangen. Vielleicht begegnen man sich mal. Wir sind zwar eher am Peterskopf unterwegs, aber Kalmit und die Ecke um Neustadt sind mir nicht unbekannt...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Juni 2015)

Bist du gelernter zweiradmechaniker?


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Meinst das ironisch?!
Falls ich mich irre, kannst mich gerne drauf hinweisen. 

Unterm Strich ist es ja nur technisches Geplänkel:
Das Fritzz ist abfahrtorientierter und potenter als das Stereo. Keine Frage!
Welten liegen, imho, allerdings nicht dazwischen.

Glücklich kann man mit beiden werden und Spaß haben, sowieso!

That's it...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Juni 2015)

Ne ernst  kann ja sein ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

^^

Hab mich nur zu viel damit beschäftigt und gute Kontakte in der Branche... 

Edit: Wenn ich Bikes sehe, kann ich meine Neugier einfach nicht unterdrücken...


----------



## Orby (20. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Die Freigaben von Cube sind schon abenteuerlich...
> Nach diesem Dokument darf Kampf_zwerg, mit dem selben Rahmen, alles fahren:
> http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf
> Er hat ja schließlich 170mm Federweg an der Front!
> ...



Genau lesen. Vorne *und* hinten, nicht *oder* ! Also kein Parkfreigabe für das 160 TM.

Die Unterschiede sind mehr in den Details zu suchen, z.B. TM und Fritz geschmiedeter Umlenkhebel, wird ja erwähnt. 

Bei Carbon gibt es auch zig unterschiedliche Herstellungsverfahren, die von außen kaum oder gar nicht ersichtlich sind.
Die Form der Alurohre beim Fritzz und beim 160 ist schon unterschiedlich, ich tippe nicht auf Designgründe sondern wegen Belastung.
Die 36 Fox Gabel hat ja nicht nur 1mm mehr (Vergleich zur Pike), sie ist ja eine ganz andere Gabel vom Typ und Verhalten als die Pike. IMHO verlangt die 36 Fox einen deutlich aggressiveren Fahrstil als die Pike.

Die Geodaten alleine geben einen ersten Hinweis, erklären aber nicht alles. Es geht ja um das "Gesamtkunstwerk"


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Also wenn du die Gabel und die Tretlagerhöhe meinst, gebe ich dir recht.
> Das du aber eine Unterschied merkst wenn Kettenstrebe, Steuerrohr, Sitzrohr, Stack und Reach um 5 / 3 bzw. 2mm variieren, bezweifle ich.



Um so kleiner der Rahmen, um so näher kommen sich die Werte... wenn ich 20" als vergleich nehme sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus. Mann merkt vielleicht nicht die einzelnen Werte, aber als Gesamtpaket denke ich merkt man das dann schon.... mehr oder weniger, kommt auch auf den Fahrer an.



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ist mir natürlich klar.
> Das Fritzz 2015 ist aber kein direkter Nachfolger des "alten" Fritzz, sondern ein Mix aus Fritzz und Hanzz. Wurde so auch mal von Cube bestätigt. Ursprünglich wurden zwei Bikes entwickelt, aber zum Schluss waren sich beide zu ähnlich.



Etwas mehr als das "alte Fritz" etwas weniger als das Hanzz, klar das dass dann auf den ersten Blick sehr ähnlich aus schaut. Bist du beide mal gefahren? Ich meine Ordentlich im Gelände?



Orby schrieb:


> Genau lesen. Vorne *und* hinten, nicht *oder* ! Also kein Parkfreigabe für das 160 TM.
> 
> Die Unterschiede sind mehr in den Details zu suchen, z.B. TM und Fritz geschmiedeter Umlenkhebel, wird ja erwähnt.
> 
> ...





Nach 1035 posts beginnen wir mit widerholungen...  wie bei RTL


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

irgendetwas ist bei meinem letzten post in die Hose....


----------



## Orby (20. Juni 2015)

@Zerzal  Du darfst nur KiKa gucken


----------



## Orby (20. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> irgendetwas ist bei meinem letzten post in die Hose....



Wie Du siehst kommen wir trotzdem mit.

Unser Ghostrider_ hat mir gerade die letzten Bedenken genommen wegen tubeless. Werde es mal nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen.
Warte ja dann bis Du nachziehst


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Wie Du siehst kommen wir trotzdem mit.


 




Orby schrieb:


> Unser Ghostrider_ hat mir gerade die letzten Bedenken genommen wegen tubeless. Werde es mal nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen.
> Warte ja dann bis Du nachziehst


Habe ich jetzt was verpasst.....? Ich wollte ja eigentlich die Procore drauf ziehen......


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Genau lesen. Vorne und hinten, nicht oder ! Also kein Parkfreigabe für das 160 TM.


Hast recht!


Orby schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede sind mehr in den Details zu suchen, z.B. TM und Fritz geschmiedeter Umlenkhebel, wird ja erwähnt.


Beim SL und Pro wird der auch explizit erwähnt. Beim Race wird der wohl kaum anders sein... 


Orby schrieb:


> Die Form der Alurohre beim Fritzz und beim 160 ist schon unterschiedlich, ich tippe nicht auf Designgründe sondern wegen Belastung.


Wäre möglich. Mir ging es allerdings um die Geo und somit die Haltung auf dem Bike. Diese beeinflusst letztendliches stark das Fahrverhalten.


Orby schrieb:


> Die 36 Fox Gabel hat ja nicht nur 1mm mehr (Vergleich zur Pike), sie ist ja eine ganz andere Gabel vom Typ und Verhalten als die Pike. IMHO verlangt die 36 Fox einen deutlich aggressiveren Fahrstil als die Pike.


Das hängt auch stark von der Abstimmung ab. Weiß nicht ob du deiner Pike schon einen Token verpasst hast. Falls nicht, solltest du es versuchen. Ansprechverhalten und Endprogression sind deutlich besser.
Die Fox hat aber ein Vorteil: Highspeed- und Lowspeed-Druckstufen lassen sich sensibler einstellen. Deshalb spricht die 36er sehr sensibel auf kleinste Unebenheiten an.
Anderseits steht sie tiefer im Federweg. Je nach Fahrstiel kann man das mögen oder störend finden...


----------



## Orby (20. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja eigentlich die Procore drauf ziehen......



Gute Idee, dann haben wir ja einen Testhasen hier 

Außerdem stimmt dann die Rollenverteilung wieder, Du packst Gewicht drauf und ich specke am Bike ab 
Muss irgendwo das Mehrgewicht durch Fitnessstudio bekämpfen. Mist so viel finde ich nicht, dafür liegt das SixPack in den letzten Zügen


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Etwas mehr als das "alte Fritz" etwas weniger als das Hanzz, klar das dass dann auf den ersten Blick sehr ähnlich aus schaut. Bist du beide mal gefahren? Ich meine Ordentlich im Gelände?



Welche beiden meinst jetzt? Das Fritzz Race 2015 konnte ich testen.
Zwar auf einem mir unbekannten Trail, aber ein Gefühl konnte man schon bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Gute Idee, dann haben wir ja einen Testhasen hier
> 
> Außerdem stimmt dann die Rollenverteilung wieder, Du packst Gewicht drauf und ich specke am Bike ab
> Muss irgendwo das Mehrgewicht durch Fitnessstudio bekämpfen. Mist so viel finde ich nicht, dafür liegt das SixPack in den letzten Zügen


Jo... wenn die Dinger dann mal erhältlich sind.... Aber man könnte sie ja dann tubeless fahren.... Hätte den vorteil das man mit komplett leeren Reifen noch runter rollen kann.....

Apropos Sixpack  meins sollte jetzt kalt sein.... 




Scheiss touch Tastatur.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Welche beiden meinst jetzt? Das Fritzz Race 2015 konnte ich testen.
> Zwar auf einem mir unbekannten Trail, aber ein Gefühl konnte man schon bekommen...


Ja die meinte ich. Durfte mal das SL ärgern.... Würd ich selten lange uphills fahren, wär das meins.....


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

@Orby 
so viel Gewicht spart das aber nicht....200-250g? Und wie sieht es den mit Reifendruck aus dann?


----------



## Orby (20. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wäre möglich. Mir ging es allerdings um die Geo und somit die Haltung auf dem Bike. Diese beeinflusst letztendliches stark das Fahrverhalten.
> 
> ...



Ja, aber ein aber hinterher. Das Setup und der Fahrstil spielen eine wichtige Rolle. Hatten das Thema mal hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-stereo-160-hpa-27-5-thread.744162/page-23#post-12948885

Dort auch das Thema Token bei der Pike. Das Ansprechverhalten ändert sich aber laut RS nicht, laut meiner Erfahrung ebenfalls nicht. Nur die Endprogression.
Werde vermutlich noch einen 2.Tokken verbauen. 20-25% SAG, bin aber im Park bis auf wenige mm durch den gesamten Federweg.




Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Die Fox hat aber ein Vorteil: Highspeed- und Lowspeed-Druckstufen lassen sich sensibler einstellen. Deshalb spricht die 36er sehr sensibel auf kleinste Unebenheiten an.
> Anderseits steht sie tiefer im Federweg. Je nach Fahrstiel kann man das mögen oder störend finden...



Meine weibliche EWS Bekanntschaft hat mir hier das Gegenteil erzählt. Die 36 sei für sie sehr anstrengend zu fahren, sie kam gerade von Schottland, also frische Eindrücke.
Sind laut Ihr die Originalgabeln wie sie BMC verbaut, vermutlich mit Factory Innenleben.


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Würd ich selten lange uphills fahren, wär das meins.....



Fritzz SL oder Stereo SL?
Haben ja beide eine 1x11 verbaut.
Der Fairness halber sollte man auch erwähnen, dass das Fritzz Race eine 2-fach Kurbel hat. Somit sind die Uphillpassagen besser zu überwinden...


----------



## Orby (20. Juni 2015)

@Zerzal Das Gewicht ist denke ich ein schöner Nebeneffekt. Bei dem Druck bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Denke aber das 1,7 und 1,8 dann für alles, also auch böses Geballer mit Reserven dicke reichen sollten.
Vielleicht gehen sogar 1,6 bar oder noch weniger. Hab irgendwo gelesen dass einige sogar auf 1,3 bar gehen.

Haben den ach so tollen Freeride Schlauch im Park rein gemacht. Danach mit ca. 2,2 bar weiter. Trotzdem hat er es wohl nicht überlebt. War gestern komplett platt. Verliert aktuell ca. 0,5 bar am Tag.  

Zerzal, Dein SixPack darf kalt sein. Frau, zwei Kinder und Hund.
Meins nicht. Ich Single, nix Latino Lover sondern eher Gustav aus Sweden, und vor allem auf der Hasenjagd

Zum Glück ist das Wetter so schlecht, kann dann immer am Sonntag mich auskurieren statt Biken


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Fritzz SL oder Stereo SL?
> Haben ja beide eine 1x11 verbaut.
> Der Fairness halber sollte man auch erwähnen, dass das Fritzz Race eine 2-fach Kurbel hat. Somit sind die Uphillpassagen besser zu überwinden...


Natürlich das Frizz SL. Sorry dachte das wäre klar.... 

Ich bin mit meinem Stereo zufriden. Würde im Nachhinein nicht mehr aufs Fritzz wechseln. Klar das SL ist echt geil und das klingt vielleicht etwas widersprüchlich. Aber ich mochte nicht uphillen mit dem Fritzz. 


Aber die Bikes zu vergleichen hinkt irgendwo in Meine Augen auch etwas.  


Und ausserdem, jetzt wo ich das Stereo habe, würde für mich nur noch eine Ergänzung in Frage kommen.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

@Orby

1,3 Bar ohne Schlauch.... 
Da muss man sich die Procore aber gut überlegen....?!

Ich habe aktuell das drin was Original drin war und fahre so mit 1,7-1,8 bar. (Hab mir son Schwalbe Manometer geholt)
Bis jetzt alles dicht.

Darfst mich gerne überzeugen.... Habe von tubeless keinen plan.

Bist n kleiner Adonis hä... hast aber schon mit bekommen das laut Umfragen Sixpack und co schon wider Out ist...

Das gute bei uns Männern ist, im gegensatz zu den Frauen, werden wir im Alter nicht nur reifer und weiser, sondern auch schöner...


----------



## Orby (20. Juni 2015)

@Zerzal Ich wusste dass Du dir das Schwalbe Teil holst  
Ist finde ich aber auch super praktisch. Hab selbst gemerkt, ab 1 bar fühlt sich mit der Hand alles aufgepumpt an.

Männer werden nicht alt, sondern interessant.

Meine Lieblingsaussage trifft wohl aber auf uns beide zu:
Männer bleiben immer Kinder. Es ändert sich nur der Wert der Spielsachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein aber hinterher. Das Setup und der Fahrstil spielen eine wichtige Rolle.


Streitet auch keiner ab. Dennoch kann man auch mal über die Entwicklung bzw. Unterschiede der Geometrie diskutieren...


Orby schrieb:


> Hatten das Thema mal hier
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-stereo-160-hpa-27-5-thread.744162/page-23#post-12948885
> Dort auch das Thema Token bei der Pike. Das Ansprechverhalten ändert sich aber laut RS nicht, *laut meiner Erfahrung ebenfalls nicht*. Nur die Endprogression.


Ich zitiere dich mal:


Orby schrieb:


> Seit zwei Hometrailrunden ebenfalls nun ein Token (Volumenspacer) in der Pike verbaut. Teste mich noch gerade etwas an den Druck heran.
> im ersten 1/3 plüschig wie bisher
> *2/3 spürbar härter, gerade bei schnelle gefahrenem Wurzelteppich spürbar in den Armen der Unterschied*
> 3/3 um die letzten mm Federweg zu nutzen braucht es schon härtere Manöver oder einen Fahrfehler, also das was ich wollte....


Fahrerfahrungen sind natürlich immer sehr subjektiv. Dennoch kann man über Physik nicht streiten:
Wenn du das Volumen verkleinerst, brauchst du weniger Druck für den selben Widerstand, am Ende des Federwegs. Somit ist die Gabel zu Beginn weicher und verhärtet dann schneller.


Orby schrieb:


> Meine weibliche EWS Bekanntschaft hat mir hier das Gegenteil erzählt. Die 36 sei für sie sehr anstrengend zu fahren, sie kam gerade von Schottland, also frische Eindrücke.
> Sind laut Ihr die Originalgabeln wie sie BMC verbaut, vermutlich mit Factory Innenleben.


Komisch. Habe das von mehrere Seiten so bestätigt bekommen?!
Außerdem habe ich geschrieben, dass man die Highspeed- und Lowspeed-Druckstufen sensibel einstellen *kann*. Dann *würde *die 36er sehr sensibel auf kleinste Unebenheiten ansprechen.
Ob das die richtigen Einstellungen für einen EWS-Track sind, ist natürlich fraglich.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Juni 2015)

Männer altern wie Wein. Frauen wie Milch.


----------



## Orby (20. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Männer altern wie Wein. Frauen wie Milch.



Den Satz probiere ich gleich mal nachher. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich dann sehr alleine sein werde


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

@Orby a ist mir so zufällig in die Hände gefallen.  

Hat mir aber bestätigt das ich mit meiner Luft-ablass-und-auf-5-zähl-Methode gar nicht soo daneben lag... so +- 0.1-0.2 bar..... Geht noch finde ich.

Sonst volle Zustimmung


----------



## Orby (20. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Fahrerfahrungen sind natürlich immer sehr subjektiv. Dennoch kann man über Physik nicht streiten:
> Wenn du das Volumen verkleinerst, brauchst du weniger Druck für den selben Widerstand, am Ende des Federwegs. Somit ist die Gabel zu Beginn weicher und verhärtet dann schneller.
> .







Diese Grafik wird immer wieder von RS gebracht. Würde diesem dann widersprechen.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Männer altern wie Wein. Frauen wie Milch.


Ist doch n guter Spruch für n sauberen schnellen Abgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 397420
> 
> Diese Grafik wird immer wieder von RS gebracht. Würde diesem dann widersprechen.



Dann zitier auch gleich den ganzen Artikel: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03/10/rock-shox-pike-federkennlinie-anpassen-token/

Zitat: Mehr Token sorgen für eine stärkere Progression. *Das Diagramm ist rein qualitativ und illustriert nicht, dass die Kennlinien mit zusätzlichen Tokens bei gleichem Sag einen Schnittpunkt bei etwa 25 % des Federwegs haben müsste. Links davon wird sie also unterhalb verlaufen und dann progressiv aufsteilen.*


----------



## Orby (20. Juni 2015)

@Black-Falcon

Hab eine gute Ausrede. Ich bin blond 

Ich hoffe es war kleingedruckt, sonst gehen mir die Argumente aus


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> 
> Hab eine gute Ausrede. Ich bin blond





Ich auch...

Allerdings dunkelblond. Das war wohl der entscheidende Vorteil...


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

Iwie wird das grad etwas Agro...??


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Ernsthaft?!
Wir diskutieren doch nur über unser liebstes Hobby... außerhalb vom Schlafzimmer...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Juni 2015)

... Ich krieg zuviel


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

@Orby: Hoffe du bekommst das nicht in den falschen Hals?! 

Wir machen doch nur Spaß...


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

Ne.... Nur wegen den Fetten und Roten Buchstabe.... Da stell ich mir immer so wild mit den Fingern gestikulierende, schreiendee... Naja


----------



## Orby (20. Juni 2015)

Meinst Du das rot angelaufene stark pulsierende Teil unter mein Kopf? 

Sorry ich kringel mich gerade nur vor Lachen 

So Jungs, war super nett mit Euch. Aber eine heiße Blondine ist mir nun lieber als Ihr.

kampf.zwerg weghören, und nicht im Schlafzimmer, das ist mir zu langweilig. Ist ja wie HT Fahren


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Ich heiß nicht "De Funès" mit Nachnahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Zitat des Tages: 





Orby schrieb:


> ....Schlafzimmer, das ist mir zu langweilig. Ist ja wie HT Fahren


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Meinst Du das rot angelaufene stark pulsierende Teil unter mein Kopf?
> 
> Sorry ich kringel mich gerade nur vor Lachen
> 
> ...



Unter Blondine verstehe Bier


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> So Jungs, war super nett mit Euch. Aber eine heiße Blondine ist mir nun lieber als Ihr.



Hoffentlich nicht die hier:


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

Scheisse.... Sind denn da alle blond....? 

Ihr Mitläufer.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

^^
Scheinbar kaufen nur blonde Cube...?!


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> ^^
> Scheinbar kaufen nur blonde Cube...?!


Jetzt wo du es sagst..... Mein Händler ist auch Blond... Mein Mech auch.... Hiiiilfe .....


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juni 2015)

So, ich bin dann mal weg...

War lustig heute!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (21. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder ein bild nach dem ganzen rumgelaber hier


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 397607
> Mal wieder ein bild nach dem ganzen rumgelaber hier


Bist auf der A13 unterwegs.... What....


Bei mir ist Hete anderer sport program.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2015)

@kampf.zwerg 
Wirkt das nur so, oder sehe ich das richtig das dass bei der Gabelbrücke ganz schön eng ist so mit Mutguard und Mary..?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (21. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @kampf.zwerg
> Wirkt das nur so, oder sehe ich das richtig das dass bei der Gabelbrücke ganz schön eng ist so mit Mutguard und Mary..?





Hab das mal vergrößert. Ich kanns dir ehrlich gesagt Grad nicht genau sagen wie viel Luft ist. Hab mir da noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht  bis jetzt keine Probleme aber so richtigen herbstmatsch musste das Fahrrad eh noch nicht mitmachen


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2015)

Sieht schon ziemlich knapp aus. Bei einer ordentlichen Schlamm Packung.... Hmm 
Im Schnee ist der Mudguard Kacke wenn man schieben muss....  Hast ständig blockierende Räder.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (21. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sieht schon ziemlich knapp aus. Bei einer ordentlichen Schlamm Packung.... Hmm
> Im Schnee ist der Mudguard Kacke wenn man schieben muss....  Hast ständig blockierende Räder.


Schneller fahren --> größere zentripetalkraft --> Dreck fliegt weg --> nix verstopft DD


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Schneller fahren --> größere zentripetalkraft --> Dreck fliegt weg --> nix verstopft DD


Funktioniert aber nur in eine Fahrtrichtung zuverlässig...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. Juni 2015)

Ich frag mich wielang fox braucht so ein ctd hebelchen zu liefern  donnerstag sollte der händler bestellt haben, freitag los geschickt, vielleicht morgen? Oder dienstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (21. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wielang fox braucht so ein ctd hebelchen zu liefern  donnerstag sollte der händler bestellt haben, freitag los geschickt, vielleicht morgen? Oder dienstag?


Fahren kann man ja auch so erstmal


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. Juni 2015)

Ja klar 
Die woche ist eh wieder nix mit fahren, spätschicht aber dann 3 wochen urlaub


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ja klar
> Die woche ist eh wieder nix mit fahren, spätschicht aber dann 3 wochen urlaub



Passt doch. Im Moment haben wir eh sch...lechtes Wetter. 



Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wielang fox braucht so ein ctd hebelchen zu liefern


Willst die Remote entfernen?

@Zerzal:
Habe gesehen, dass du den Bell Super 2R hast. Wie sieht es da eigentlich mit einer normalen Bike-Brille aus?!
Habe nämlich eine Adidas mit Wechselgläsern und würde die gerne weiterverwenden.
Googles sind auf Dauer etwas unbequem.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. Juni 2015)

Jap remote muss weg


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. Juni 2015)

Kann ich verstehen. Zuerst fand ich das auch genial, aber man nutzt sie doch zu selten...
Wenn man natürlich voll Stoff gibt, ist sie allerdings schon praktisch.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. Juni 2015)

Naja, ich stell vorher ein wie ich fahr und während ich runter knall stell ich da nix mehr um, wozu auch.


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. Juni 2015)

Ja klar. Gerade beim Fritzz gehts schnell Richtung Tal. Da is nix mit Kurbel zwischendrin...


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. Juni 2015)

Bin jetzt eher von Trails ausgegangen bei den man bissl Speed aufbauen muss, weil ein flaches Teilstück kommt.

Edit:
An dem Video kann ich mich einfach nicht satt sehen:




Finale Ligure ist einfach soo geil...


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juni 2015)

Die Remote für den Dämpfer ist, für uns Normalos der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt sorry.... 
Das stellt man doch nicht alle 5 min um..... Manchmal fahr ich sogar offen hoch weil ich s vergessen habe.... Völlig easy.....

@Black-Falcon 
Also ich habe bis jetzt noch mit keiner Brille Probleme gehabt. 
fahre aktuell ne Julbo Zebra. Geht tip top.


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. Juni 2015)

Super Danke.

Hier noch ein Bild vom letzten Jahr, nachdem das Wetter derzeit so toll ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (22. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Die Remote für den Dämpfer ist, für uns Normalos der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt sorry....
> Das stellt man doch nicht alle 5 min um.....



Reg dich doch nicht auf... 
Hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich es nur zu Anfang ganz witzig fand.



Zerzal schrieb:


> Manchmal fahr ich sogar offen hoch weil ich s vergessen habe.... Völlig easy.....



Fährst den Dämpfer echt komplett offen? Fand den im Werkssetting viel zu weich... Ich hab ihn eigentlich immer auf Mittelstellung gehabt.
Edit: Ich nehme an, mit "offen" meintest du die Mittelstellung...


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Reg dich doch nicht auf...
> Hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich es nur zu Anfang ganz witzig fand.
> 
> 
> ...


Fühlst dich betroffen...nö? 
Aufregen... ??? Du solltest mich mal er leben wenn ich zu Höchstform laufe


Ja logo fahr ich den Offen passt mir mit so 180-190 psi wunderbahr

In der Regel fahr ich natürlich zu Hoch. Und in Mittelstellung auf flachen Trails. Aber bei uns gehts Hauptsächlich hoch oder runter...  und manchmal vergess ich halt dann beim Uphill wieder zu zumachen.... Zu viele Jahre


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Fühlst dich betroffen...nö?


Wieso...  

Die PSI sagen mir nicht viel, wenn ich dein Kampfgewicht nicht kenne.
War aber keine Aufforderung das jetzt zu verraten!
Fährst aber sicher mit wenig SAG, oder?

Bei mir ist der Hinterbau jedenfalls zu stark weggesackt, wenn der Dämpfer ganz offen war. Deshalb auch die Änderung.

Edit: Ich drück mich besser aus: Mir war der Hinterbau zu weich...


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Reg dich doch nicht auf...
> Hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich es nur zu Anfang ganz witzig fand.


Egal. Zünd dich doch nir an....

Ja Kampfgewicht komplett mit Bike und Ausrüstung werden aktuell schon so 100kg sein. 

Wenn ich es Hart brauche nehme ich s Hardtail....


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juni 2015)

Ist natürlich schon Besser den zu hoch zu treten.... 

Aber das stellt man ja ein mal um und gut ist. Man benutz den Dämpfer Remote ja nicht wie die Reverb. Und das man das mal vergessen kann kommt vor. Aber ich finde der Dämpfer ist offen jetzt nicht so schlecht das man nicht hoch fahren kann ohne das man nicht schon auf den ersten 5 Metern merkt das was faul ist.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juni 2015)

Die typische Matthias Geschichte dazu  also :

Ich warte ja schon seit letzten Mittwoch auf den Hebel, gestern schreibt mir mein Händler er findet das Teil nicht im Online Shop, vor ner weile war das noch drin. Also gut, ich während der Arbeit den Kopf zerbrochen und gedacht,morgen früh fährste zu Fox (50km)
7.30 Klingelt der Wecker 
Ab ins Auto und los gehts.
Dort angekommen steh ich vor verschlossener Tür und dacht: ey aldaaaa 8.30 habter offen was geht ab 
Nunja, als man dann mal auf die Idee kommt zu klingeln geht auch sofort die Tür auf   
Rein stolziert sieht man eine Empfangs Theke und eine nette Putzfrau die mich mit gebrochenem Deutsch begrüßt 
Sie wollte wissen wie man mir helfen kann und da meinte ich ich brauch jemand der mir was verkaufen kann.
Bin gleich da und schwups war sie in einer Tür verschwunden.
ne Minute später kommt sie wieder und meint: kommt gleich jemand.
Okidoki, nicht lange danach erscheint ein netter Mann mit nem coolen Fox Shirt  und fragt denn wie er mir helfen kann.
Ich jaaa ich brauch will muss haben CTD Hebel, Remote hängt usw blabla ja und er dann ooookay er muss mal schauen ob da einer da ist weil er glaubt auf die warten sie selbst schon und hätten wohl keinen da...... Ich so ooooooh myyyy fucking goooood shit damn oh mannn nein. Nunja er verschwindet in der gleichen Tür wie die Putzdame davor  ich schau mich ein bisschen um ... und alles was ich sehe ist ein nicht besetzter Bildschirm und hin und wieder Fox bekleidete Menschen die von Zimmer A nach Zimmer B laufen.
Vor lauter Vorfreude und Hoffnung warte ich eben. Auf einmal geht die Tür auf der gute mann kommt wieder und lächelt  hat ihn natürlich in der Hand. Ich so YEEEES  gut 
Er so gleich mitnehmen und so? ja klar  gut dann macht er Barverkauf, ich so ok dann muss ich schnell zur Bank oder geht auch EC?
Er so: ja EC geht normaaal auch, er muss nochmal nach hinten dann und schauen wo das Gerät denn sei weil das on Tour war 
5 min später kommt er wieder "ohne Gerät" und meint muss kurz laden ist leer  alla gut, in der Zeit schreibt er mal ne Rechnung, ok, wieder weg.
5 min Später kommt er mit Gerät, Karte rein. .... ..... .... . . .. ... ..  ABBRUCH
WAAAAAAAA?
Ok mom, er ruft in so ein Zimmer und dann kommt son EDV Techniker alles klar komm ma mit, ääääh ok, ich durfte dann in die Tür in die alle gingen und landete eben im Herz des ganzen    TAUSENDE Pakete, Pc's, Menschen, öl füll Geräusche und Luft zischen 
Es lagen sogar Fox Gabeln in Rockshox Kartons da, ich sooo eeeyyy was das denn? das aber falsch  er so ja hin und her kommen von Händler usw als mal so, solang da ne Fox Gabel oder Dämpfer drin ist alles ok  
Die Bezahlung hat dann auch funktioniert und nach nem sehr netten end Small Talk bin ich wieder abgedüst  

Daheim natürlich gleich das Teil ran gebaut und jetzt kommts:
Da ist nochmal ein extra hebelchen mit dran mit dem man im Trail modus nochmal extra 3 Stufen verstellen kann was vorher mit der Remote gar nicht möglich war. D.h das nur der Trail mode nochmal extra 3 Stufen verstellbar ist, weich,mittel,hart zusätzlich zu Climb und Descent dazu. Darum auch der stolze Preis von 134€  

Ich fands geil dort und war sicherlich nicht das letzte mal dort


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juni 2015)

What the fuck..... Ist der aus Gold?  Geil.

Ob es die Geschichte mit den drei Stufen auch für meinem Dämpfer gibt...?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juni 2015)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen  kannst gern mal anrufen dort und nachfragen


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juni 2015)

Jo müsste ma wohl....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (23. Juni 2015)

@Ghostrider_ 
Was machst du eigentlich mehr, Bike fahren oder Bike putzen?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Ghostrider_
> Was machst du eigentlich mehr, Bike fahren oder Bike putzen?




HAHA  nach jeder Fahrt sauber reiben


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> HAHA  nach jeder Fahrt sauber reiben


Sonst dürfen sie nicht rein ins warme....! 


So sieht bei mir mehr oder weniger Sauber aus....
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1853634?in=user


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sonst dürfen sie nicht rein ins warme....!
> 
> 
> So sieht bei mir mehr oder weniger Sauber aus....
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1853634?in=user


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


>


 du solltest es mal dreckig sehn....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juni 2015)

Kanns mir vorstellen  das ist aber am Motorrad nicht anders  1 Mücke drauf muss sofort runter nach der Fahrt  
Bin ein Pienser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (23. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Kanns mir vorstellen  das ist aber am Motorrad nicht anders  1 Mücke drauf muss sofort runter nach der Fahrt
> Bin ein Pienser


Ne du......da hab ich keine Zeit zu. Hab zwar das "Tüpfchenscheissergen" aber das hebe ich mir fürs Rentenalter auf...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juni 2015)

Auch ne idee  krieg ich aber nichtmehr weg  ich liebs blinki blinki


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juni 2015)

Ach mit Kind und Co. wars ganz leicht....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juni 2015)

Ha  verstehe


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juni 2015)

Ich bräuchte mal hilfe  ich hätte gerne so farblich gekennzeichnete inbus schlüssel aber qualitativ auch was gescheites, die die ich jetzt hab sind scheisse, nach ner weile rund und kann schon die eine oder andere schraube nemmer lösen :/ 
Bin für jeden vorschlag dankbar


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Ich habe welche von Lux Tools. Sind zwar nicht bunt, aber ich habe sie seit Jahren und sie sind eigentlich wie am ersten Tag... Also ich würde Qualität vor Optik stellen....
Aber wenn du Bunte in, ich sag jetzt mal " Profi Qualität " findest, lass es mich wissen.... Hübsch sind sie ja
Hatte vor ewigen Zeiten mal ein paar von den Bunten.... Aber die waren Mist!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. Juni 2015)

Hab die beim händler ma gesehen den frag ich mal


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Sonst schau mal bei swisstools die sollten welche haben wo die Qualität passt.....


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Zb. http://www.pbswisstools.com/de/quality-hand-tools-qht/werkzeugdatenbank/details.html? Die hole ich mir gleichtx_pbtools_pi3[tool]=PB_212Z_LH_RB&cHash=01282735905ccff915b38431e85b5c9b Is das was?

Glaube die hole ich mir gleich...? Immer die Rennerei in die Werkstatt im Dachboden nervt....


----------



## Biermille (24. Juni 2015)

Moin Mädels. 
Hatte mich ja für den Bell Super 2 entschieden gehabt...
Hatte ihn bestellt und musste dann leider feststellen das er nicht passt. Vom Umfang her hats gepasst, allerdings die Form war nicht optimal. Der Helm hat an den Seiten gedrückt.
Hab mir dann den IXS Trail RS besorgt und der passt wie angegossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (24. Juni 2015)

@Ghostrider_: Wenn du Qualität suchst, würde ich Wiha bzw. Wera empfehlen.
Hier ein Set das sogar bunt ist: http://www.amazon.de/Wera-05073593001-Multicolour-Winkelschl%C3%BCsselsatz-BlackLaser/dp/B009ODV0OE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1435129872&sr=8-2&keywords=wiha+inbus

PS: Ziehst die Lagerschrauben aber mit Drehmomentschlüssel an?!
Falls du noch keinen hast, würde ich diesen empfehlen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Wuerth/Drehmomentschluessel-4-20-Nm-p15278/

Wenn der Drehmomentschlüssel infrage kommt, sag Bescheid. Eventuell bekomme ich den günstiger über Würth direkt...


----------



## Black-Falcon (24. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Glaube die hole ich mir gleich...? Immer die Rennerei in die Werkstatt im Dachboden nervt....



Falls ich mich nicht irre, kostet das Set ~87€. Wenn du keine Innensechskant benötigst, ist das eigentlich zu teuer...

Edit: Das Set von Wera hat auch den Kugelkopf.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. Juni 2015)

https://www.hoffmann-group.com/DE/de/hom/Schraubwerkzeuge/Torx-,-6-kant-Schlüssel/6-kant--Winkelschraubendreher-Satz-pulverbeschichtet-9/p/626050-9

Die PBswiss liegen bei 25€ genau wie die Wera, keine Ahnung welche da jetzt besser sind  ich glaub da nimmt sichs net viel?

Den Drehmoment würd ich echt nehmen, ich schraub generell nicht an den Lagerschrauben rum weil ich eben keinen Drehmoment habe der so niedrig einstellbar ist


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> https://www.hoffmann-group.com/DE/de/hom/Schraubwerkzeuge/Torx-,-6-kant-Schlüssel/6-kant--Winkelschraubendreher-Satz-pulverbeschichtet-9/p/626050-9
> 
> Die PBswiss liegen bei 25€ genau wie die Wera, keine Ahnung welche da jetzt besser sind  ich glaub da nimmt sichs net viel?
> 
> Den Drehmoment würd ich echt nehmen, ich schraub generell nicht an den Lagerschrauben rum weil ich eben keinen Drehmoment habe der so niedrig einstellbar ist


Die von dir verlinkten sind die Billigen ohne Kugelkopf. Und ohne den würd ich nicht kaufen....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, ja Kugelkopf wär schon vorteilhaft


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Falls ich mich nicht irre, kostet das Set ~87€. Wenn du keine Innensechskant benötigst, ist das eigentlich zu teuer...
> 
> Edit: Das Set von Wera hat auch den Kugelkopf.



Also ich bekomme die für gut 50.- srf. 
Die Wera sehen zwar geil aus aber ich würde keine schwarzen Werkzeuge wollen. Das finde ich unpraktisch. Rein visuell finde ich das beim arbeiten einen Nachteil.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. Juni 2015)

Mich stört schwarz nicht, hab auch kleine normale Werkzeuge in schwarz hier


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Mich stört schwarz nicht, hab auch kleine normale Werkzeuge in schwarz hier


Habe ich auch. Ist jammern auf hohem Niveau. Mir fällt das blos an schlecht beleuchteten orten immer mal wider auf....

Die Wera haben nen Bunten Gummimantel... Die PB Swiss sind Pulverbeschichtet..... 

Ich würde die PB nehmen.... Habe mit denen gute erfahrungen hemacht. Wusste blos nicht das die auch Bunt können....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. Juni 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PB-SWISS-TOO...48?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5420891d10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Passt doch...  Kommt bestimmt ohne umwege....


----------



## Black-Falcon (24. Juni 2015)

Wie mans nimmt. Der Gummimantel schützt eben auch die Parts.
Von der Eloxal-Schicht hast leider nicht viel. Ist eben nur bunt...

Zudem sehe ich keine Rechtfertigung für den hohen Preis!

Zerzal unterstützt eben die heimische Industrie... Richtig so! 

Wera ist aber auch ein altes deutsches Unternehmen, mit sehr gutem Ruf.

@Ghostrider_ :
Wenn ich dazu komme, fahr ich heute mal zu Würth und lass mir einen Preis geben. (;


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wie mans nimmt. Der Gummimantel schützt eben auch die Parts.
> Von der Eloxal-Schicht hast leider nicht viel. Ist eben nur bunt...
> 
> Zudem sehe ich keine Rechtfertigung für den hohen Preis!
> ...



Aber wenn der Mantel mal ab ist hast n schwarzes Werkzeug
Das Argument des schutzes ist gut, aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das man dann eben doch wieder mit dem anderen Ende hängen bleibt und dort ist kein schützender Mantel...

Natürlich unterstütze ich die heimische Industrie..!
Der Preis rechtfertigt sich meiner Meinung eben durch das möglicherweise etwas aufwändigere Pulverbeschichtete Bunt und hergestellt im Emmental...

Wera ist gut keine frage. Knoppix	Top! Aber eben kein Made in Germania wenn ich richtig informiert bin Tschechei...? Was jetzt nicht heißen soll das es schlechter ist.

Gummi, Plaste oder Elox ist rein subjektives Empfinden. Der eine mag so, der andere eben nicht




edit: am Würth Preis hätt ich vielleicht auch Interesse....


----------



## Black-Falcon (24. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Das Argument des schutzes ist gut, aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das man dann eben doch wieder mit dem anderen Ende hängen bleibt und dort ist kein schützender Mantel...


Da ist wohl etwas wahres dran. Zumindest schlägt man aber nicht beim anziehen, an den heiligen Rahmen...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Natürlich unterstütze ich die heimische Industrie..!
> Der Preis rechtfertigt sich meiner Meinung eben durch das möglicherweise etwas aufwändigere Pulverbeschichtete Bunt und hergestellt im Emmental...


Ist auch richtig so. Wenn ich ein deutsches bzw. europäisches Produkt unterstüzen kann, versuche ich es auch! 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Wera ist gut keine frage. Knoppix	Top! Aber eben kein Made in Germania wenn ich richtig informiert bin Tschechei...? Was jetzt nicht heißen soll das es schlechter ist.


Könnte sein. Weiß ich jetzt auch nicht auf anhieb.



Zerzal schrieb:


> edit: am Würth Preis hätt ich vielleicht auch Interesse....



Ist vermerkt. Wenn ich mehr weiß, melde ich mich.


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Da ist wohl etwas wahres dran. Zumindest schlägt man aber nicht beim anziehen, an den heiligen Rahmen...


eben genau das Jein..... je nach wo du schraubst und mit welcher Schlüssel Größe, haust du dir bei ( ungenauem ) arbeiten dann genau das andere ende gegen den Rahmen..... aber auch da Jammern auf hohem Niveau.... es kann einen also auch in falscher Sicherheit wiegen. aber ich will hier mal nicht Klugscheissen jetzt...  Hauptsache Schraube fest, egal mit welchem Werkzeug.... 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ist auch richtig so. Wenn ich ein deutsches bzw. europäisches Produkt unterstüzen kann, versuche ich es auch!


Es sei denn natürlich das ausländische Produkt ist ein vielfaches besser....


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

so Jungs... ich verpiss mich jetzt ins Gelände..... mal schauen ob ich unterwegs mal Netzt habe um euch mal n pick zu schicken.... 

ps.. Diesem Forum fehlen Bike-Spezifische Smileys.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> so Jungs... ich verpiss mich jetzt ins Gelände..... mal schauen ob ich unterwegs mal Netzt habe um euch mal n pick zu schicken....
> 
> ps.. Diesem Forum fehlen Bike-Spezifische Smileys.....




wie recht du hast  ich würd auch gern aber neeeeee bald wieder los zum ackern


----------



## Orby (24. Juni 2015)

Wahnsinn, da bist mal kurz nicht hier, brauchst dann Stunden um alles zu lesen 

Seit gestern tubeless. Die Mary vorne scheint seit heute Morgen dicht zu sein, der HD hinten war bereits gestern nicht zur retten also neu drauf. Loch im Mantel. Mein Dealer meines Vertrauens hat mir einen super Preis gemacht für alles.Danke noch F......
Dann am Abend noch schnell zweiten Token rein in die Pike.

Hoffe das es mal bis morgen etwas trocknet und dann raus zum Testen. 

@Ghostrider_ Bike Components hatte mal den Würth Drehmo für 65. hab selbst den Syntace, geht bis 25 NM, links rechts aber mit Innensechskant also für Bits. Gabs beim MountainBike Magazin beim 2 Jahresabonnement für 0€. Sonst ca. 110 € die passende Bitbox von Wera bzw. Syntace für leider 30 €


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. Juni 2015)

Super danke  viel spass beim testen


----------



## Orby (24. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> so Jungs... ich verpiss mich jetzt ins Gelände..... mal schauen ob ich unterwegs mal Netzt habe um euch mal n pick zu schicken....



Du machst es einfach richtig. Biken. Raus ins Gelände. 

PS: bei den nächsten Bildern von Deinen Cube Bikes hätte ich gerne das Laufrad mit abgebildet dazu 
Bestimmt ein nettes Motiv.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Juni 2015)

Das Bike hat heute mal wieder tourentauglichkeit bewiesen. Knapp 80km und 1400 Hm und mir hat nix weh getan außer der arsch am ende


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

So da wa war ja was los..... 
Erst mal Wasser von unten ansehen...



Orby schrieb:


> PS: bei den nächsten Bildern von Deinen Cube Bikes hätte ich gerne das Laufrad mit abgebildet dazu
> Bestimmt ein nettes Motiv.



Sorry das pöög ich jetzt nicht?? Sind nicht beide drauf? Oder meinstu wegen Profil / 27,5"-29"?


----------



## Orby (24. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> So bissel OT.......
> 
> Nach dem ich Heute vom Einkaufen zurück gekommen bin, sah ich schon aus 5 Meter Entfernung, das irgend so ein glückliches, dummes Arschloch, welches mit Sicherheit den schönsten und glücklichsten Tag seines Lebens hatte, seinen verdammten Einkaufswagen an meine Autotür geballertt hat.....aaargg!!!!
> Natürlich kein Zettel nichts. Ne riesige Delle! Danke! Möge deine Seele in der Hölle brennen!!
> ...



Meinte das KOKUA 
Aber bitte mit Saint und Reverb


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Meinte das KOKUA
> Aber bitte mit Saint und Reverb


Jaso..... Als ich die Bilder gemacht habr wars Laufrad grad unterwegs... Sonst hätte ich das mit zu gestellt... Das Jumper is schon n geiles Ding.....

Muss ich mal n Bike-Familien-Foto machen


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Das Bike hat heute mal wieder tourentauglichkeit bewiesen. Knapp 80km und 1400 Hm und mir hat nix weh getan außer der arsch am ende
> Anhang anzeigen 398701Anhang anzeigen 398702



Sauber.... Bei mir ging es heute einfach mal knappe 10km nur Berg hoch.... Durchschitlich 12% Steigung auf teilweise relativ losem Schotter... Bäää  oben 2073müm..... Bin aber n kleines stück mim Auto hoch weil ich iwie ned so recht n Plan hatte wo Biken heute.... Die Hügel vor der Haustür haben ich langsam durch

Leider habe ich mich oben so dermaßen verquatscht, Und auf dem weg ins Nachnartahl hatte ich nach dem 3 rutschigen Schneefeld kein bock mehr und bin dann die Strasse und querfeldein runter... War aber auch lustig vorallem das querfeldein...









Noch zwei Panos....  auf dem ersten Pano sieht man die Strasse hoch gut...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sauber.... Bei mir ging es heute einfach mal knappe 10km nur Berg hoch.... Durchschitlich 12% Steigung auf teilweise relativ losem Schotter... Bäää  oben 2073müm..... Bin aber n kleines stück mim Auto hoch weil ich iwie ned so recht n Plan hatte wo Biken heute.... Die Hügel vor der Haustür haben ich langsam durch
> 
> Leider habe ich mich oben so dermaßen verquatscht, Und auf dem weg ins Nachnartahl hatte ich nach dem 3 rutschigen Schneefeld kein bock mehr und bin dann die Strasse und querfeldein runter... War aber auch lustig vorallem das querfeldein...
> 
> ...


Dich kann man nur beneiden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Wegen mir müssten die Berge da nicht jeden Tag so hoch sein....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Juni 2015)

Naja ich hab hier maximal 250 Hm am Stück. Könnte gern mehr sein aber die massig trails hier sind auch so der Hammer!


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Würde mir manchmal echt auch reichen....

Aber mann sollte ja nicht jammern... 

Schließlich darf ich das Privileg genießen an einem der schönsten, sichersten und politisch stabilsten Flecken Erde zu leben, wo so vieles einfach selbstverständlich ist wo andere nichtmal von zu träumen wagen....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. Juni 2015)

Pfalz beste


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei euch?
Ich höre ja nur immer so böse Sachen wie Nägel und Stacheldraht auf den wegen, Fallen und Draht gespannt auf Kopfhöhe.....  Lauter solches zeug.... 

Zum glück haben wir da solche sachen nicht.....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Juni 2015)

Gibt's hier nicht. Trails fast alle selbst gebaut in Wäldern wo lange nix gemacht wurde und wo es deswegen wohl auch keinem auffällt


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. Juni 2015)

Edit: heute die ersten 1000km mit dem schwörer vollgemacht!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (25. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei euch?
> Ich höre ja nur immer so böse Sachen wie Nägel und Stacheldraht auf den wegen, Fallen und Draht gespannt auf Kopfhöhe.....  Lauter solches zeug....
> 
> Zum glück haben wir da solche sachen nicht.....




Mehr in Baden Württemberg wegen der 2m Regel und so Schwachsinn.
Ist doch alles für die Katz.

Beim Motorradfahren haste Idioten die dich umbringen wollen.
Beim Mountainbiken haste Idioten die dich umbringen wollen.

Grad letztes Jahre ein Freund verloren wegen dem dummen Rentnerpack das meint mit 80 noch auf den Straßen rum zu gurken.
Die wissen gar nicht was sie tun.
Ich würd sagen ab 60 sollte man nochmal jährlich ne kleine Prüfung ablegen damit man sieht ob die noch fahren können oder nicht.


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. Juni 2015)

@Zerzal : War jetzt bei Würth...
Habe eine "Unterhaltung" gestartet, damit ihr die Infos bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (25. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Grad letztes Jahre ein Freund verloren ....


Mein herzliches Beileid.


Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Mehr in Baden Württemberg wegen der 2m Regel und so Schwachsinn.
> Ist doch alles für die Katz.
> 
> Beim Mountainbiken haste Idioten die dich umbringen wollen.


Kann dir nur zustimmen. Wir werden manchmal auch angeschaut, als wären wir ein Überfallkomando. Die meisten sind aber recht freundlich.


Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Die wissen gar nicht was sie tun.
> Ich würd sagen ab 60 sollte man nochmal jährlich ne kleine Prüfung ablegen damit man sieht ob die noch fahren können oder nicht.


Leider sind das nicht nur die Ü60er. Letztens auf einer fast leeren AB unterwegs gewesen. Extra Xenon angehabt! Rechts nur zwei Autos mit ordentlich Abstand. Ich kam mit 250 angeblasen und plötzlich zieht die blöde Nuss rüber und ich musste voll in die Eisen...
Die hats erst bemerkt als ich gehupt habe und fast den Sitzplatz gewechselt hätte!
Jetzt rate mal wie alt die war: Maximal 35...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (25. Juni 2015)

Also aufm motorrad bin ich echt ruhiger geworden  grad nach dem vorfall, ich möcht keinem solche trauer zumuten.
Das sicherste is noch die rennstrecke, wenn da abfliegst landest im kiesbett und dein mobbed ist putt aber du, je nach abflug sicher nicht tot. Vielleicht ein bruch oder prellung was beim mtb auch passieren kann nur sieht man auf der renne nichts  ich sag immer wieder 
Ride Safe


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juni 2015)

@Ghostrider_ 
Mein Beileid. Ich kenne das. Leider...

-------------------------------------

Bezüglich rentner Pack  sehe ich genau so. Finde ab 50 sollte man einfach ein oder zwei Fahrstunden machen müssen. Dann könnte man die Spreu relativ schnell vom Weizen trennen... und die dann zu weiteren Abklärungen schicken. 
Sollte auch für alte E-Bike fahrer gelten...

Bei uns giebt es für Neulenker den Check erstmal für 3 Jahre auf Probe. Wenn man sich in der Zeit nix grosses zu schulden kommen lässt, wird der definitiv. Bei verstösen geht es von verlängerung bis alles noch mal von vorn.... Aber im vergleich zu euch sind unseren Straffen etwas derber...... Denoch hats genug deppen da.....


2 Meter regel... Macht doch kein Spass mehr...??

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum man auf dem Wanderweg nicht ohne zank aneinander vorbei kommen sollte... Das ist doch so einfach!

Aber es gibt eben immer dumme. Egal ob Wanderer die nicht zur Seite gehen oder Biker die meinen vorbei zu brettern wie bekloppt... 

Ich sage ja....., den Menschen geht es zu gut! Was weiss ich?

Bin ich froh das ich noch keine nennenswerte Konflikte dieser art hatte. Ich bin aber auch n lieber Mensch.... 



mit bösen Ansichten....


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. Juni 2015)

Stimmt schon. Bike ist auf der Straße noch ein Extra-Risiko. Kumpel von mir wurde auch schon gegen die Leitplanke gedrückt. Beim Bike hast eben das Problem, dass Fehler anderer, dich hart bestrafen können...


----------



## Orby (25. Juni 2015)

So kleine Testrunde heute auf Hometrail.

Zwei Token in der Pike sind wirklich top. Finde es subjektiv sogar besser als mit einem Token. Bei 40 PSI hatte ich etwa 30% SAG. Ist aber bei der ersten Bremsung so abgetaucht, dass ich auf 50 PSI korrigiert habe.
Eventuell sogar noch mal später 5 PSI mehr, bin heute mehr hinten gestanden, das Feeling war nach 3 Wochen ohne Bike  nicht mehr so da.
Am Dämpfer war etwas Druck raus, wieder korrigiert auf ca. 180-190 PSI, damit gehen auch Drops ins Flat bzw. sogar Gegenanstieg und es bleiben 2mm am Dämpfer.

Tubeless fühlt sich gut an. Subjektiv beschleunigt das Rad auf dem ersten Metern sogar besser. Vermutlich aber Einbildung, ist die Frage ob man die vermutlich 100 Gr. weniger merkt.
Mit 1,7 an der Marry und 1,8 bar am Hans hinten, alles problemlos. Kannst so auch die Wurzeln schräg mitnehmen und das Feeling passt.

Nächste Woche soll ja super Wetter werden, hoffe ich komme dann wieder mehr zum Fahren.

Gruß


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. Juni 2015)

Mehr Luftdruck fahre ich mit Schlauch auch nicht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (25. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mit Schlauch auch schon 1,5 und 1,6 gefahren  Ich taste mich etwas vorsichtig ran. Im Park hatte ich mit 1,9 hinten einen Durchschlag. Dachte das würde reichen. Ne, danach besser mit 2,2 weiter. 

Mir ging es auch mehr um das nervige Schlauchwechseln als den minimalen Luftdruck. Ich habe fast zwei linke Hände 
Denke mit dem aktuellen Druck kannst alles Fahren bis auf Park und brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Schlauch auch schon 1,5 und 1,6 gefahren  Ich taste mich etwas vorsichtig ran. Im Park hatte ich mit 1,9 hinten einen Durchschlag. Dachte das würde reichen. Ne, danach besser mit 2,2 weiter.
> 
> Mir ging es auch mehr um das nervige Schlauchwechseln als den minimalen Luftdruck. Ich habe fast zwei linke Hände
> Denke mit dem aktuellen Druck kannst alles Fahren bis auf Park und brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen.


Ich hüpfe eh meistens über alle Wurzeln drüber  hatte nach nem Sprung mal nen harten Aufschlag auf querliegendes Holz aber nix passiert auch an der felge nicht. 

Apropos linke Hände  ich hab eig keine will ich behaupten obwohl ich mit Nachname Linke heiße aber merkt euch eins: kauft euch niemals Schutzbleche und probiert sie selber dran zu machen. Hab das heute bei meinem trekkingrad gemacht und bin fast an die Decke gegangen weil der scheiss nicht gepasst hat  ohne Mist nehmt das Geld in die Hand, geht zum Händler und sagt ihm dass ihr Schutzbleche dran wollt ihr werdet sonst wahnsinnig glaubt mir das 
Iwie gings dann doch. Ein hoch auf Ostfusch


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juni 2015)

Du baust dir n Token in die Pike, aber für das schlauchwechseln sind deine Hände zu Linkslastig..... 
Alter Schwede... ok gut mit den kleinen Plaste Reifenheber ist das auch n Gefummel. 

Aber ich glaube ich bin auch reif für einen Token.... in letzter Zeit ist der Gummi immer ziemlich oben.... Muss mich da unbedingt mal informieren....


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juni 2015)

@kampf.zwerg 
Schutzblech..... Was ist das.....?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @kampf.zwerg
> Schutzblech..... Was ist das.....?


Glaubst nicht wie weh mir das getan hat. Aber muss mit dem Fahrrad dann ab September zur Arbeit fahren da ist das schon besser


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Glaubst nicht wie weh mir das getan hat. Aber muss mit dem Fahrrad dann ab September zur Arbeit fahren da ist das schon besser


Doch doch.....
Aber wieso hast da nicht so Plaste steck Dinger ran gemacht? Wegen Klauen?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. Juni 2015)

Wer klaut schon 10€ Schutzbleche  

Das plaste Ding muss parallel zum laufrad dran gemacht werden aber die Aufnahme an der Gabel ist senkrecht zum laufrad. Deswegen der Winkel dass es passt 

Keine Ahnung wer sich sowas ausdenkt


----------



## Orby (25. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Du baust dir n Token in die Pike, aber für das schlauchwechseln sind deine Hände zu Linkslastig.....
> Alter Schwede... ok gut mit den kleinen Plaste Reifenheber ist das auch n Gefummel.
> 
> Aber ich glaube ich bin auch reif für einen Token.... in letzter Zeit ist der Gummi immer ziemlich oben.... Muss mich da unbedingt mal informieren....



Meist wenn ich was Schraube gibt es Verluste  Beim ersten Token der Drehmomentschlüssel vom Nachbar, in die falsche Richtung entspannt bzw. überdreht  aber als Ex-Schraubenmafia-Mitglied (der mit dem roten W und dann ü) weiß man ja wer was organisieren kann. 
Beim zweiten Token etwas das Gewinde für das Ventil in der Pike beschädigt. Komische Späne nun außen  Hoffe hält dicht. 

Ich wiege ja so um die 78 kg und Gedöns wie Du, Trinkblase etc... Mach gleich zwei Token rein Zerzal. 

@kampf.zwerg  was wiegst Du Zwerg? 
Ich versuche auch lieber tief zu fliegen statt schnell zu Fahren, aber mit dem Alter kommt der Respekt und die Angst um die Knochen. 

Hab mich vorhin im halbdunkeln, 500 m vor der Haustüre auf einem Kinderspielplatz beinahe abgelegt samt Bike. 
Genau 10 cm nach der Kuppe ein Loch  Hab es erst gemerkt als mit dem Bauch den Vorbau geküsst habe


----------



## Orby (25. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Wer klaut schon 10€ Schutzbleche
> 
> Das plaste Ding muss parallel zum laufrad dran gemacht werden aber die Aufnahme an der Gabel ist senkrecht zum laufrad. Deswegen der Winkel dass es passt
> 
> Keine Ahnung wer sich sowas ausdenkt



Hat wohl nicht an die blonden Cubefahrer und Mechaniker gedacht


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. Juni 2015)

Ich wiege 67 kg. Eher schlank aber will demnächst mal bisschen Oberkörper trainieren der verkrüppelt sonst  dann wird's sicher mehr. Bin ja noch im Wachstum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (25. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ich wiege 67 kg. Eher schlank aber will demnächst mal bisschen Oberkörper trainieren der verkrüppelt sonst  dann wird's sicher mehr. Bin ja noch im Wachstum



Vergiß es. Männer wachsen, werden aber nie erwachsen 

Knalle mir auch seit paar Monaten etwas Gewicht drauf, seit meiner Triathlonzeit habe ich auch nie wirklich Masse oben gehabt.
Aber mein Seitenbacher Sportlermüsli (lecker lecker Seitenbacher ) mit Eiweiß hilft mir jeden Morgen 

Edit: weniger Gewicht macht es leichter mit weniger Luftdruck zu fahren. Dazu noch saubere Technik und alles geht von alleine.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (25. Juni 2015)

Ihr macht euch gedanken


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juni 2015)

@Orby
Danke für den Tip. Aber ich glaube ich taste mich lieber langsam ran....
Will durch zu starke End-Progression kein Federweg verschenken.... 

Seit meinem Sturz bei dem ich mich doch etwas mehr aua gemacht habe als zuerst gedacht lässt mich die Kopfblockade nicht mehr ganz so kopflos und unüberlegt überall drübe ballern...

Ich hau mal meinen Dealer bei ner lustigen Bike Runde zu dem Thema an. Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich nicht nur kompetenten Rat, sondern das komplett für günstiges Geld eingebaut...

Ihr wisst aber schon das Frauen aktuell auf n Dad-bod fliegen....? 
Da brauchts auch kein bling bling Sportmüsli....  Auserdem.....
Mein Müsli misch ich mir schon selber zusammen..... Genau so effizient und die gesparte Kohle kann man gut ans Bike schrauben...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (25. Juni 2015)

Die federwegs geschichte ist top  mein float x läuft nicht durch nutzt den fast komplett, die gabel pfff echt,  1,5m treppenstufen ins flat und die hat noch immer genug platz,


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Die federwegs geschichte ist top  mein float x läuft nicht durch nutzt den fast komplett, die gabel pfff echt,  1,5m treppenstufen ins flat und die hat noch immer genug platz,


Bei mir genauso  liebe diese Gabel


----------



## Ghostrider_ (25. Juni 2015)

Und ich erst  fox ist schon sein geld wert


----------



## Orby (25. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Orby
> Danke für den Tip. Aber ich glaube ich taste mich lieber langsam ran....
> Will durch zu starke End-Progression kein Federweg verschenken....
> 
> ...



Mischt Du da irgendwelche komischen Kräueter oder Gräser dazu?  
Komme dir manchmal nicht hinterher. Was ist Dad-bod? 

Kenne nur DILF, ist die männliche Version (lauter einer Frau) von MILF 

War das nicht mal ein Bike-Forum  
so schön lustig hier.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (25. Juni 2015)

Ahahahh dilf? Fast so super wie gilf 

Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh help


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

Passt auf das des ned ausartet... Das kann böse enden..... 
Gestern in tv ne Tante gesehen die hat n Riesenrad geheiratet nach dem sie sich von ihrer Lokomotive getrennt hat.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Juni 2015)

Ahahahahaha


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

http://www.derberater.de/fashion-st...rauen-bevorzugen-den-dad-bod.htm?feed_small_2




So hoffe das ging jetzt.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (26. Juni 2015)

Das hier ist auch iwie der einzige thread den ich kenne wo keiner rumzickt  Lob an alle


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch iwie der einzige thread den ich kenne wo keiner rumzickt  Lob an alle


Sag das mal lieber nicht zu laut.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch iwie der einzige thread den ich kenne wo keiner rumzickt  Lob an alle





Wie wahr


----------



## Orby (26. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch iwie der einzige thread den ich kenne wo keiner rumzickt  Lob an alle



Ja nicht verschreien. 

Mal nebenbei wieder was zum Thema Bike. 

Ghost und Zwerg, ihr habt ja auch eine 36 Fox aus 2015. Das ist natürlich ein ganz hartes Kaliber. Auch noch mit Kashima Gedöns. 
Die Pike ist ja eher etwas braver. Aber die Geschichte mit Token schreiben die ja in fast jedem Test. Fast jeder der Redakteure hat immer min. 2 Token drin. Hier um Umkreis auch viele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (26. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ja nicht verschreien.
> 
> Mal nebenbei wieder was zum Thema Bike.
> 
> ...


Meinst du token bei der fox?

Wenns langsam ist ist die Gabel nix besonderes. Die muss aggressiv und schnell gefahren werden dann wird sie fluffig


----------



## Orby (26. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Meinst du token bei der fox?



Ne bei der Pike. Der fehlt etwas Endprogression. Aber ist ja schnell gemacht bei der kleinen. Bei der absenkbaren geht es nicht so leicht.


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ja nicht verschreien.
> 
> Mal nebenbei wieder was zum Thema Bike.
> 
> ...


Haben die beiden Herren eigentlich die genau gleiche Fox? Einfach beim Zwerg auf 170mm kastriert so wie die Pike beim HPA 140 Pro?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Juni 2015)

Ich hab 180 vorne und hinten


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich hab 180 vorne und hinten


Ja hast recht. Ich meinte natürlich nur die Gabel....


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Zwei Token in der Pike sind wirklich top. Finde es subjektiv sogar besser als mit einem Token.


Schön zu hören. Klingt doch vielversprechend... 



Zerzal schrieb:


> Haben die beiden Herren eigentlich die genau gleiche Fox? Einfach beim Zwerg auf 170mm kastriert so wie die Pike beim HPA 140 Pro?


Die Fox wurde nicht kastriert, sondern die Gabel vom Fritzz ist eine Custom-Version. Eigentlich gibt es die 36er nicht mit 180mm. 



Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich hab 180 vorne und hinten


Interessant ist, dass du ebenfalls 216x64mm verbaut hast. Somit sind Hub und Einbaulänge des Dämpfers, identisch. Also muss das Fritzz ein andere Übersetzung haben. Würde man auf den ersten Blick auch nicht gleich erkennen.


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

Sehe ich das jetzt richtigt,
je mehr Token um so feinfühliger wird die Pike am Anfang, aber sie wird dafür viel schneller progressiv. Also eine erst etwas flache Kurve die dann eher steil nach oben Schießt....?
So habe ich das jetzt auf jedenfall verstanden.....

Würde dann auch das subjektive empfinden erklären.....

Wobei ich mit 2 Token iwie echt bedenken habe Federweg zu verschenken....


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

@Orby

Also wenn das, http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-rockshox-pike-luftkammer-verkleinern/ die ganze Hexerei ist, kann ich verstehen das du lieber Token einbaust als Schläuche zu wechseln.... Das ist ja nur Deckel auf, Token rein, Deckel zu.... dammit kenne ich mich aus...

Sieht ja wirklich absolut easy aus.....

Nur das mit dem "Ventilschraubendreher" ,hab ich ja noch nie gehört, ist mir nicht ganz klar? Ist der wichtig oder geht es dabei drum den Stift in Ventil runter zu drücken um die Luft abzulassen? Also man könnte auch n kleinen Schraubendreher oder so nehmen?

Und wie sieht es den dann mit dem Befüllen aus? Gibt es da auch so ne hübsche Tabelle oder ist das dann reines ausprobieren und rantasten...?


@Black-Falcon
Ist die ganze Token sache etwas ähnliches wie das wo du an deinem Fox Dämpfer hast machen lassen?


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sehe ich das jetzt richtigt,
> je mehr Token um so feinfühliger wird die Pike am Anfang, aber sie wird dafür viel schneller progressiv. Also eine erst etwas flache Kurve die dann eher steil nach oben Schießt....?
> So habe ich das jetzt auf jedenfall verstanden.....
> 
> ...


Richtig!
Und auch deine Bedenken sind nicht unberechtigt: Ab einem bestimmten Punkt, verhärtet die Gabel zu früh und du verlierst Federweg. Diesen Punkt gilt es auszuloten. Je nach Gewicht des Fahrers, wird dieser eher früher oder später auftreten.
Deshalb auch der zweite Token bei Orby. Ein Token hatte bei ihm nicht den selben Effekt wie bei mir.

PS: Bei deinem Gewicht, hätte ich da eher keine Bedenken. Wenn du natürlich lieber eine Gabel hast, die schon bei mittlerem Widerstand ordentlich Federweg freigibt, würde vermutlich ein Token ausreichen.


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Und auch deine Bedenken sind nicht unberechtigt: Ab einem bestimmten Punkt, verhärtet die Gabel zu früh und du verlierst Federweg. Diesen Punkt gilt es auszuloten. Je nach Gewicht des Fahrers, wird dieser eher früher oder später auftreten.
> Deshalb auch der zweite Token bei Orby. Ein Token hatte bei ihm nicht den selben Effekt wie bei mir.
> 
> PS: Bei deinem Gewicht, hätte ich da eher keine Bedenken. Wenn du natürlich lieber eine Gabel hast, die schon bei mittlerem Widerstand ordentlich Federweg freigibt, würde vermutlich ein Token ausreichen.


Alles klar. Mir gefällt das Verhalten der Pike eigentlich ganz gut. ( ich kenne aber auch nochzs vergleichbares) Ich habe bloß bedenken das sie mal durch geht weil der Gummi oft ziemlich oben ist nach dem Downhill. 

Und wenn das wirklich so easy ist wie in dem Link, würd ich sogar  mit der anzahl Token etwas rumspielen und ausprobieren. 

Bezüglich Gewicht.... Das wird sich, so hoffe ich, noch etwas Ändern... wahr an Weihnachten noch deutlich mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nur das mit dem "Ventilschraubendreher" ,hab ich ja noch nie gehört, ist mir nicht ganz klar? Ist der wichtig oder geht es dabei drum den Stift in Ventil runter zu drücken um die Luft abzulassen? Also man könnte auch n kleinen Schraubendreher oder so nehmen?


Den Ventilschraubendreher solltest du schon haben. Meines Wissens schützt er das Ventil vor Beschädigungen. Er soll verhindern, dass Kraft auf das Ventil(die Ventilspitze) einwirkt.



Zerzal schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> Ist die ganze Token sache etwas ähnliches wie das wo du an deinem Fox Dämpfer hast machen lassen?


Ähnlich ja. Allerdings kann Fox am Dämpfer mehr Feintuning betreiben. Je nach eingebautem Spacer(n) und deren Bauform (Höhe/Größe der Öffnung), kann die Kennlinie individualisiert werden.


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Bezüglich Gewicht.... Das wird sich, so hoffe ich, noch etwas Ändern... wahr an Weihnachten noch deutlich mehr....



Wenn ich das auf den Bilder richtig sehe, fährst du Rahmengröße L. Da passen die 100kg doch!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Juni 2015)

Hey Falcon, du bist ja unser Orakel  gib mir mal ein tipp was ich tun soll gegen nen unfähigen Nachbar der seit Jahren nen kleinen Köter unangeleint rum rennen lässt, mich damit morgens aus der Koje wirft weil er immer rumschreit und der Hund net hört. Heute bin ich so ausgerastet das ich ausm Fenster geschrien hab wie ein irrer. Da muss was passieren das kann net sein. 
Passt halt nicht hier ins Forum aber ich wär mal über Vorschläge dankbar.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (26. Juni 2015)

Luftgewehr


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Juni 2015)

Der Hund kann ja nichts dazu das der Typ so dumm ist  ich mag Hunde und Tiere generell  da könnt ich nichts böses tun. Nur dem mal die Fresse verhaun evtl.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (26. Juni 2015)

Ich mein auch für den Typen nicht für den Hund  

Paar Polen organisieren


----------



## kampf.zwerg (26. Juni 2015)

Nimm dir einfach nen Anwalt oder Ordnungsamt und zieh Das rechtlich durch @Ghostrider_


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Juni 2015)

Dacht ich auch dran nur weiß ich halt net ob das was bringt.


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Nimm dir einfach nen Anwalt oder Ordnungsamt und zieh Das rechtlich durch @Ghostrider_


Dass könnte durchaus schwierig und teuer werden und ausserdem laaaange dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (26. Juni 2015)

Ordnungsamt bestellen kostet nix. Wir wurden neulich auch immer zugeparkt von nem großen Sprinter sodass wir kaum noch in die einfahrt gekommen sind. Ordnungsamt bestellt und Zack weg isser


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

@Black-Falcon 
Ok muss ich mich mal nach so einem Ventildingens umsehen...
Aber die Token bei uns online zu bekommen ist gar ned so leicht.... https://www.galaxus.ch/de/s3/product/rock-shox-bottomless-tokens-pike-qty-3-velogabel-770391 Müssten die richtigen sein? Braucht man leider fast schon eine Kristallkugel...


100kg naja kommt immer auf die Zusammensetzung an...


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ordnungsamt bestellen kostet nix. Wir wurden neulich auch immer zugeparkt von nem großen Sprinter sodass wir kaum noch in die einfahrt gekommen sind. Ordnungsamt bestellt und Zack weg isser


Naja das ist aber schon was anderes. Weiss ja ned wie das bei euch ist, aber Bekannte haben ein ähnliches Problem.... Schon seit Jahren...


Aber versuch macht klug


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Juni 2015)

Werd ich  Ordnungsamt, Die Cops und Anwalt wird alles ausgefragt  ansonsten wenn nichts mehr hilft hab ich meine durchtrainierten Stahlbeine   mit denen geb ich ihm nen Kick in die Fresse 
THIS IS SPAAARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

Schade das unser Anubis nicht mehr lebt..... Sonst hätt ich den mal ausgeliehen... alle Hunde aus unserem Quartier hatten Angst vor ihm..... 

Unsre Besucher teilweise auch.... 

Anubis war übrigens unsre Katze....


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Schade das unser Anubis nicht mehr lebt..... Sonst hätt ich den mal ausgeliehen... alle Hunde aus unserem Quartier hatten Angst vor ihm.....
> 
> Unsre Besucher teilweise auch....
> 
> Anubis war übrigens unsre Katze....


Und nei sie war nicht nach dem Mythologischen Ägyptischen Totengott der durch einen Schakal symbolisiert wird, sondern nach "Dem GOTT Anubis" benannt.....  Obwohl da schon ein gewisser Zusammenhang besteht. 

Jeder der es kennt wird es verstehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Hey Falcon, du bist ja unser Orakel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL 



Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> ...gib mir mal ein tipp was ich tun soll gegen nen unfähigen Nachbar der seit Jahren nen kleinen Köter unangeleint rum rennen lässt, mich damit morgens aus der Koje wirft weil er immer rumschreit und der Hund net hört. Heute bin ich so ausgerastet das ich ausm Fenster geschrien hab wie ein irrer. Da muss was passieren das kann net sein.
> 
> Passt halt nicht hier ins Forum aber ich wär mal über Vorschläge dankbar.



Kommt mir bekannt vor! Bei solchen Typen ist meistens nicht viel zu machen... 
Wenn ein Hund nicht hört, ist es zu 99% die Schuld des Hundehalters. Mich nervt es immer, wenn Leute damit überfordert sind und der Hund leiden muss! 

1.) Um wie viel Uhr rennt er den mit dem Hund an deinem Haus vorbei?
2.) Ist das eine öffentliche Straße? Wenn ja, könntest du das Ordnungsamt ansprechen. Normalerweise gilt Leinenpflicht auf öffentlichen Straßen, mit Verkehrsanbindung.
3.) Wie wäre es mit einem Kurs für die Hundeschule...  Kannst ihn doch mal darauf ansprechen. Vielleicht ist er ja nicht ganz soo schlimm drauf?! 

Zum Thema Anwalt: Wenn die beiden erstgenannten Punkte nicht zutreffen, wird der Anwalt auch nichts machen können, da die Rechtsgrundlage fehlt.



Zerzal schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> Ok muss ich mich mal nach so einem Ventildingens umsehen...
> 
> Aber die Token bei uns online zu bekommen ist gar ned so leicht.... https://www.galaxus.ch/de/s3/product/rock-shox-bottomless-tokens-pike-qty-3-velogabel-770391 Müssten die richtigen sein? Braucht man leider fast schon eine Kristallkugel...



Sprech doch mal deinen Händler an. Normalerweise sind die bei deinem Bike dabei. Er müsstest sie dir eigentlich ausgehändigt haben...

Ich mach dir später mal ein Foto von den Dingern...


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

@Black-Falcon
( sorry verdrückt... Mist iphone...)
Kann mir bei Gelegenheit n paar abholen...

Noch mal zum Thema Ventilschlüssel.... Den brauche ich nur um die Luft raus zu lassen...? Nix lösen oder so...
Weill dann kann ich das auch über meine Dämpferpumpe. Die hat so einen Knopf zum Luft raus lassen wenn man zu viel rein geballert hat....


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juni 2015)

Nicht ganz. Du brauchst den Ventilschraubendreher um das Ventil zu entfernen. Somit kannst du es nicht mit der Nuss beschädigen. Wenn du willst kannst aber auch mal versuchen, die Nuss aufzusetzen. Wenn das Ventil nicht berührt wird, würde es auch so gehen...


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juni 2015)

PS: Wenn du dir unsicher bist, lass es doch von deinem Kumpel machen. Der hat die Werkzeuge sicher da und weiß was er macht...


----------



## Orby (26. Juni 2015)

@Zerzal  den Ventilausdreher braucht man eigentlich nur sicherheitshalber um eventuellen Restdruck aus der Gabel zu bekommen. 
Mit der Nuß kann man das Ventil nicht beschädigen, ist innen drin. Geh gar nicht. 

Die Token kriegst sicherlich für umsonst bei Deinem Händler. Die haben meist zig Packungen da liegen, da die meisten damit sowieso nichts anfangen können. 

Thema Druck, schau mal beim Ablassen was aktuell drin hast. Dann in etwa wieder rein und schaue was für SAG hast. Würde um die 25% probieren. 
Gerade bei höherem Gewicht sind Token super. Kannst noch SAG fahren und hast Endprogression, ohne dass nur 15% SAG fährst um den Dämpfer vorm Durschlag zu halten.


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @Zerzal  den Ventilausdreher braucht man eigentlich nur sicherheitshalber um eventuellen Restdruck aus der Gabel zu bekommen.
> Mit der Nuß kann man das Ventil nicht beschädigen, ist innen drin. Geh gar nicht.


Mit etwas Geschick, bekommt man alles kaputt... 


Orby schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Token etwas das Gewinde für das Ventil in der Pike beschädigt. Komische Späne nun außen  Hoffe hält dicht.


Und wie ist das passiert?

Edit: Hier kann man es ganz gut erkennen:
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1791/1791410-uaeg3iqd6f40-luftkammer7-large.jpg
Eigentlich sollte es auch so gehen, aber Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht...
Das Teil kostet maximal 8€.


----------



## Orby (26. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Mit etwas Geschick, bekommt man alles kaputt...
> 
> Und wie ist das passiert?
> 
> ...



Mit eine aus einem Bit gebauten Ventilausdreher. Du kannst das Ding mit der Nuß nicht kaputt machen, da das Ventil Drin ist.


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juni 2015)

OK, oK... 
Hast ja recht! 
War wohl übervorsichtig...


----------



## Orby (26. Juni 2015)




----------



## Orby (26. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> OK, oK...
> Hast ja recht!
> War wohl übervorsichtig...



Umsonst mein sonniges Plätzchen auf der Terasse verlassen für den dunklen Keller 

Will ja auch mal etwas Recht haben. Lass mir zwei linke Hände Theoretiker sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Umsonst mein sonniges Plätzchen auf der Terasse verlassen für den dunklen Keller
> 
> Will ja auch mal etwas Recht haben. Lass mir zwei linke Hände Theoretiker sowas


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juni 2015)

Hier mal Bilder von meinen Lieblingstrails:


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

Mann o mann... Ihr zwei wider....

@Black-Falcon 
Auf deinem Bild drückt er ja nur das Ventil runter. So würd ich das auch machen. 

@Orby 
Ja mein Händler hat mir schon welche parat gemacht... Muss ich nur noch abholen...

Und die passende Nuss aus der Kiste mit den gefühlten Hundert Nüssen suchen... 

Erstmal genieße ich den Tag.....


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder von meinen Lieblingstrails:


Sagmal willst du mich verscheissern.... fährst durch den Botanischen Garten?
Da sitzt doch ne Wasseragame aufm Ast....
Grade ums eck sind deine Lieblings Trails ja nicht....

Das eint oder andere Bild könnte galt aus der Masoala-Halle sein....


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juni 2015)

Du nimmst einem auch jeden Spaß!!! 
Hatte gehofft, die Verwirrung hält länger an... 
Sind Bilder aus dem Palmengarten in FRA. War gestern dort...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Juni 2015)

Ich dacht auch grad, sagma, die pfalz? Ehm, meine pfalz die gleiche wie seine? Mhh, kleine dinosaurier auf pflanzen? Der lebt noch in der kreidezeit aber immerhin mit bike


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Mhh, kleine dinosaurier auf pflanzen?


Siehste! Ich schlag mich mit Dinos herum und du jammerst wegen einem kleinen Hund...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Juni 2015)

:/


Mir alles worschd hab jetzt 3 wochen urlaub


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Juni 2015)

Na dann... lass krachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (27. Juni 2015)

Aber schöne Bilder....


----------



## Zerzal (27. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich dacht auch grad, sagma, die pfalz? Ehm, meine pfalz die gleiche wie seine? Mhh, kleine dinosaurier auf pflanzen? Der lebt noch in der kreidezeit aber immerhin mit bike


Wurde das Rad wohl doch früher erfunden als bislang angenommen....

Ich wusste schon immer die Geschichten um Fred Feuerstein dienten nur dazu das zu vertuschen....


----------



## peter-dd (27. Juni 2015)

So Jungs, eine Alpenüberquerung mit dem Biest klappt.  Bin gestern in Riva gelandet. Die teilweise sehr langen Schiebe- und Tragepassagen (Schrofenpass, Fimbapass und und und) hatten es aber wirklich in sich. Kann es trotzdem nur empfehlen


----------



## Zerzal (27. Juni 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> So Jungs, eine Alpenüberquerung mit dem Biest klappt.  Bin gestern in Riva gelandet. Die teilweise sehr langen Schiebe- und Tragepassagen (Schrofenpass, Fimbapass und und und) hatten es aber wirklich in sich. Kann es trotzdem nur empfehlen


Sauber..... Hast du ne Strecke? Und teilst sie mit uns?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Juni 2015)

1 Urlaubstag

Regen 
Aasrgh


----------



## Zerzal (27. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> 1 Urlaubstag
> 
> Regen
> Aasrgh


Ein gefällt mir nicht Button wäre auch ne tolle Sache.....

Schweigt der Hund wenigstens wenn es pisst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Juni 2015)

Stimmt


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Juni 2015)

@Ghostrider_ :Wie sieht es mit deinem "Hunde-Problem" aus? Hast gar nicht auf die Fragen geantwortet?!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (27. Juni 2015)

Transalp hab ich für nächstes Jahr geplant


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Juni 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @Ghostrider_ :Wie sieht es mit deinem "Hunde-Problem" aus? Hast gar nicht auf die Fragen geantwortet?!




Ich check das mit dem Ordnungsamt  ist öffentliche Straße und der hat die an zu leinen egal wie klein die sind. Wird schon werden


----------



## Zerzal (27. Juni 2015)

Sieht doch verdächtig nach dem mal erwähnten neuen Cube DH Prototyp aus.. 

http://mtbn.ws/p13rxr


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Juni 2015)

Japp! Habs vorhin auch gesehen...

Wen's interessiert: Auf Pro7 FUN läuft das Munich MASH 2015!  Danach kommt noch Life Cycles.

Wow, eben hats einem das Vorderrad zerrissen...


----------



## Zerzal (27. Juni 2015)

Ich muss Kochen sonst jibtes schläch....


----------



## Zerzal (27. Juni 2015)

Heute meine Token abgeholt...und musste doch tatsächlich ne 24er Nuss im BM holen.... 
Hoffe habe Heute oder Morgen mal Zeit die ein zu bauen.... Bin gespannt ob mir das taugt....


----------



## Orby (27. Juni 2015)

Ist halt kein schweizer Uhrwerk, da braucht man was gröberes 
Zerzal weißt ja von wem es kommt 

Ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk, super einfach. 
Und wenn es nicht klappt, weißt ja Ghost, Zwerg und ich, stehen mit absolut sinnfreien, bescheurten aber lustigen Kommentaren Dir zur Seite, um die Laune auf zu besseren wenn es nicht klappt


----------



## Zerzal (27. Juni 2015)

Alter musste ich mich jetzt anstrengen...  Zu viel Sonne

Das erwarte ich mittlerweile auch....



@Orby vermutlich bereits bekannt, aber falls nicht interessanter Link zur Pike
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock...b-07-2013-uebersicht-tipps-und-tricks.704521/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (27. Juni 2015)

Rock Shox Pike Modell 2014 (ab 07/2013): Übersicht, Tipps und Tricks

Diese Krankheit hatte meine Pike natürlich gleich mal...
konnte es aber mit den weiter oben im Thread, post#7, beschriebenen Lösungsansätzen vorerst mal beheben....

So und da die neue Nuss natürlich ne 1/2 Aufnahme hat, die gefühlt 30 Jahre alte Rätsche aber 3/8 und der verdammte Adapter irgendwo verschlampt verstaubt, brauche ich jetzt n paar Kompetente sinnfreie aber lustige Stimmungsheber...

Am Montag gibt es neues Werkzeug....


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> So und da die neue Nuss natürlich ne 1/2 Aufnahme hat, die gefühlt 30 Jahre alte Rätsche aber 3/8 und der verdammte Adapter irgendwo verschlampt verstaubt, brauche ich jetzt n paar Kompetente sinnfreie aber lustige Stimmungsheber...



Ich versuchs mal:

Solange deine Pike nach der Montage nicht so aussieht, ist alles ok...


----------



## Zerzal (28. Juni 2015)

So würde Einkaufen doch mal wieder Spaß machen.....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Juni 2015)

So Jungs ich mach jetzt ne Woche nach malle also nicht wundern wenn ich mal nicht schreibe


----------



## Orby (28. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> So Jungs ich mach jetzt ne Woche nach malle also nicht wundern wenn ich mal nicht schreibe



Falls mal Biken willst auf Malle
http://chainguidemallorca.com/de/

Hab letztes Jahr mit Kai 5 Touren gefahren. Einige waren eher sehr tourig, aber andere schon lustiger. Hat mir einen Nightride gefahren, war cool.

Viel Spaß im Urlaub


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Falls mal Biken willst auf Malle
> http://chainguidemallorca.com/de/
> 
> Hab letztes Jahr mit Kai 5 Touren gefahren. Einige waren eher sehr tourig, aber andere schon lustiger. Hat mir einen Nightride gefahren, war cool.
> ...


Ich glaub auch in Spanien darf man nicht mit Alkohol im Blut radeln  

Spaß beiseite ich guck mal was so abgeht  danke


----------



## Zerzal (28. Juni 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> So Jungs ich mach jetzt ne Woche nach malle also nicht wundern wenn ich mal nicht schreibe


Schönen Urlaub und feucht fröhliches Vögeln.....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Juni 2015)

Vor allem feucht


----------



## Zerzal (28. Juni 2015)

So war Heute bei Schwiegers.... Da gibt es alles an Werkzeug was Mann sich so vorstellen kann...  wenn die Mannschaft pennt kommt der Token rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (28. Juni 2015)

Mein botanischer Garten heute.



 

 

 

 









Mein BikeBuddy fährt das 2014 Fritzz ebenfalls mit Pike. Wir haben heute bemerkt, dass wir beide den gleichen Federweg ausgenutzt haben.
Er fährt ohne Token, ich mit.
Beim nebeneinanderrollen, war der Unterschied aber ca. 5-10 SAG. Wir wiegen annähernd das gleiche.
Später hat er meins getestet, bei so wilden Treppen im Gelände (also keine so 5cm Treppen in der Stadt, eher unregelmäßig und schon mehr Federweg nutzend). 
Meinte meins sei straffer. Aber wieder ca. 5-10% mehr SAG bei meiner Gabel und seinem Gewicht.

Natürlich muss man etwas aufpassen wer von uns wie fährt, aber wir waren eigentlich die ganze Zeit beieinander während der Tour.


----------



## Zerzal (28. Juni 2015)

Federt die ohne Belastung 100% aus...? Edite so sollte das sein




Darf ich das Bild überhaupt verlinken?? Ich hoffe doch 
Ansonsten sorry


----------



## Zerzal (28. Juni 2015)

Noch n cooles Video. Vergleich mit / ohne Token.....
http://v.vitalmtb.com/29117/video-c...omless-tokens-in---vid-29117--uid-109--hd.mp4


----------



## Zerzal (28. Juni 2015)

So Token ist drinnen.....
Mann braucht also schon mehr als 2 Weibliche, sehr sehr linke Hände ohne Daumen um das ned gebacken zu kriegen....
Hab mal 80psi rein gemacht


Gespannt wie es sich auf der Test Runde schlägt....


----------



## Orby (28. Juni 2015)

Wieviel SAG hast Du jetzt? Sitzend oder stehend bitte dazu erwähnen.


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juni 2015)

Muss ich morgen mal genau machen. Barfuss geht das mit den Skywalker nicht... 
Sitzend waren es ca 20%

Gibt dir dann noch bescheid....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (29. Juni 2015)

@Orby 
Hast du deine Zugstufe derm eingesetzten Token angepasst oder hast du die so gelassen wie sie war? 

Wegen dem Unterschied beim Sag bei dir und deinem Buddy. Hast jetzt mal nachgesehen ob die Gabel ohne Belastung komplett ausfedert?

---------------------------
Gennerell wundert es mich das sich noch kein Pike Fahrer bezüglich der SAG Geschichte hier geäußert hat. Das scheint ja, wenn man den Pike Thread durch blättert, durchaus mal vorzukommen das die Pike ohne Belastung nicht ganz ausfedert....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (29. Juni 2015)

On tour 

Erster tag Urlaub und das Wetter liebt mich


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (29. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Orby
> Hast du deine Zugstufe derm eingesetzten Token angepasst oder hast du die so gelassen wie sie war?
> 
> Wegen dem Unterschied beim Sag bei dir und deinem Buddy. Hast jetzt mal nachgesehen ob die Gabel ohne Belastung komplett ausfedert?
> ...



Bei mir geht die Pike gerade bis an die Markierung raus und mit der SAG-Einstellung durch draufstzen im Stehen/Sitzen/tralala ... hab ich
aufgegeben. Von 5x auf und ab hab ich 5x andere %Werte ???


----------



## Zerzal (29. Juni 2015)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Bei mir geht die Pike gerade bis an die Markierung raus und mit der SAG-Einstellung durch draufstzen im Stehen/Sitzen/tralala ... hab ich
> aufgegeben. Von 5x auf und ab hab ich 5x andere %Werte ???


1-3% sag ohne Belastung sollen wohl normal sein. Sonst kannst du mal die Gabel auseinander ziehen. Es sollte ein zischen zu hören sein. Da wäre es beschrieben Rock Shox Pike Modell 2014 (ab 07/2013): Übersicht, Tipps und Tricks


Wie gross sind den die Unterschiede im sag nach 5x aufsitzen?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (30. Juni 2015)

Mit der Pike bin ich ja zufrieden, nur die SAG Einstellung, wie es überall beschrieben wird, ist mir zu Kaugummimäßig.
Jenachdem wie man sich raufsetzt, auch wenn man bemüht ist den Schwerpunkt auf beide Räder gleich zu verteilen,
inkl. Losbrechmoment ... variiert das bei mir zwischen 5-10%


----------



## Zerzal (30. Juni 2015)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Mit der Pike bin ich ja zufrieden, nur die SAG Einstellung, wie es überall beschrieben wird, ist mir zu Kaugummimäßig.
> Jenachdem wie man sich raufsetzt, auch wenn man bemüht ist den Schwerpunkt auf beide Räder gleich zu verteilen,
> inkl. Losbrechmoment ... variiert das bei mir zwischen 5-10%


Also bei 5% Unterschied.... Drauf geschissen.... Bei 10 kann ich dir auch nicht sagen ob mann da jetzt einfach sagen kann, ist noch im normalen Bereich.

Kontrollierst du das aleine?

Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen das die Verschiedenen Werte eventuell beim absteigen zustandekommen..... Weist wass ich meine?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (30. Juni 2015)

Wenn, dann mach ich die SAG Einstellung allein. Aber besser geht die ganze Einstellerei aufn Trail. Klar, ist etwas Zeitaufwendiger, aber
du bekommst ein direktes Feedback und ein Gespür dafür was man wo mit welchem Druck fahren kann. Also der SAG interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, sondern nur, wo der Gummiring nach bestimmten Passagen steht.


----------



## Orby (30. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Orby
> Hast du deine Zugstufe derm eingesetzten Token angepasst oder hast du die so gelassen wie sie war?
> 
> Wegen dem Unterschied beim Sag bei dir und deinem Buddy. Hast jetzt mal nachgesehen ob die Gabel ohne Belastung komplett ausfedert?
> ...



Servus Zerzal. Also bei mir habe ich nichts geändert am Rebound. Hat gepasst.

Bilder von meiner Pike




Ich merke, wenn ich das Vorderrad anhebe, dass die Gabel etwas nach unten "klackt", schätze die 2-3 %. Sichtbar ist es aber nicht. Ist meins wohl zu leicht unbelastet mit den ca. 13 kg 

Ich versuche meinen SAG immer im "Trockenen" zu justieren. Auf dem Trail ist für mich wenig sinnvoll, z.B. auf der Tour mit 50km am Sonntag fahre ich anders, als im Park oder Hometrail. Außerdem schwer zu reproduzieren. Woran macht man es fest?
Auf der Tour habe ich nicht 100% Federweg ausgenutzt, vermutlich noch 15-20mm übrig. Aber diese übrigen Federweg brauche ich für Fahrfehler  und harte Sachen.

Beim nebeneinander Rollen auf der Geraden auf Asphalt im vollen Kampfgedöns, hatte ich ca. 20% SAG im Sitzen, mein BikeBuddy nur ca. 10% SAG. Das wäre mir persönlich zu wenig.

Aktuell finde ich das Setup ein Traum. Hab das Gefühl dass die Gabel auf Kopfsteinpflaster und auf Schotter viel sanfter ist, komfortabler zu Fahren. Super plüschig im 1. Drittel und trotzdem habe ich Reserven im Groben, ohne Sorgen dass die Gabel durchballert.
Subjektiv würde ich auch behaupten, dass die Gabel etwas mehr "Pop" hat, also leichter zum Abdrücken vor Kanten ist. Kann aber sein dass es mehr an mir liegt, Spiele gerade ganz gerne etwas mit dem Bike


----------



## Ghostrider_ (30. Juni 2015)

Geiiiilllll


----------



## Zerzal (30. Juni 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Geiiiilllll
> Anhang anzeigen 400456


3...2...1...meins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (30. Juni 2015)

Viel spass damit im uphill


----------



## Zerzal (30. Juni 2015)

jo..... Das is dann für rein Shuttle betrieb.....


----------



## Zerzal (30. Juni 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Wieviel SAG hast Du jetzt? Sitzend oder stehend bitte dazu erwähnen.


Nach dem ich mit 80psi iwie nur knappe 15-18%sag hatte,
habe ich jetzt mal auf 70+- psi reduziert. Erscheint mir iwie wenig....?

Sag sitzend knapp 20% eher18
Sag stehen knapp 25%

Da 34° mit Badehose und schlappen...
In voller Montour könnte es passen..... 

Werde das so heute Abend mal über meine Test Runde jagen und schauen wie sich's anfühlt.


----------



## Zerzal (30. Juni 2015)

1835 uhr...... Bääää 
Morgen soll es noch mehr.....
Ich glaub ich lass die Lady in der Garage und stelle das Bassin auf......und stell n Blondes kalt....


----------



## Orby (30. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nach dem ich mit 80psi iwie nur knappe 15-18%sag hatte,
> habe ich jetzt mal auf 70+- psi reduziert. Erscheint mir iwie wenig....?
> 
> Sag sitzend knapp 20% eher18
> ...



Könnte wenn es hart wird fast zu wenig sein. Aber Probier einfach mal. Bei zwei Token eher ok, aber auch nicht sicher. 
Ich hab knapp über 50 PSI aktuell drin. 

Aber Testen bringt mehr als blanke Theorie.


----------



## Zerzal (30. Juni 2015)

@Orby 
Die angaben auf der Gabel. Gewicht - PSI beziehen die sich eigentlich aufs Körper Gewicht oder auf Komplet mit Bike und allem pipapo...?


----------



## Orby (30. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Orby
> Die angaben auf der Gabel. Gewicht - PSI beziehen die sich eigentlich aufs Körper Gewicht oder auf Komplet mit Bike und allem pipapo...?



Meinte wenn ohne alles 25% SAG stehen hast, kannst schnell mit allem Drum-und-Dran bei 30% SAG landen. Denke dann kann bei härteren Manövern die Gabel mit einem Token durchschlagen.
Hab mit 2 Token ca. 25% SAG, sollte theoretisch bisher funktionieren.
Aber alles blanke Theorie. Also Testen.

Hab mich getraut und gerade meine Brems mal eingestellt, hat geschliffen. Also wenn ihr morgen Abend nichts von mir lest, ist mir die Bremse davongeflogen im Trail.
So viel zum Thema 2 linke Hände. Hoffentlich doch nicht


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Meinte wenn ohne alles 25% SAG stehen hast, kannst schnell mit allem Drum-und-Dran bei 30% SAG landen. Denke dann kann bei härteren Manövern die Gabel mit einem Token durchschlagen.
> Hab mit 2 Token ca. 25% SAG, sollte theoretisch bisher funktionieren.
> Aber alles blanke Theorie. Also Testen.



Ja das hab ich schon kapiert.....
Hatte mich nur gefragt ob man nur das Fahrer Gewicht, inkl Ausrüstung rechnet, ohne Bike oder eben mit.

Am aben habe ich jetzt mal ne Runde gerockt. War zwar immer noch gut warm aber im Wald ging es...
Im Großen und ganzen kann ich jetzt nicht sagen " wow das n Unterschied " aber es hat sich soweit ganz gut angefühlt.....
Um 70 psi ist schon knapp sobald  höhere Sprünge ins Spiel kommen. Kleine gehen gerade noch so. Da kann man noch etwas Tanken....
Am ende des geholperes sah das so aus.... Für Park ist es vermutlich zu wenig.



Aber vermutlich braucht es für die guten 1-1,5 cm doch noch etwas da die Endprogression ja jetzt etwas höher sein sollte...?

Heute noch Premiere, erste Fahrt mit GoPro auf'm Bell...



Hier mal n screen shot vom Gemüse phone. Video muss ich erstmal auf n Rechner laden. Dann packe ich das da rein...

Jede stufe hat so 20-30cm und ist eigentlich relativ steil.... Generell finde ich das im Video der Trail viel gemütlicher, flacher und glattgebügelter ausschaut als er ist..... Aber ich habe ne scheiss Freude mein erster GoPro Ride.....

Gut hin schauen Orby nix mehr Augenschmerzen....





Orby schrieb:


> Hab mich getraut und gerade meine Brems mal eingestellt, hat geschliffen. Also wenn ihr morgen Abend nichts von mir lest, ist mir die Bremse davongeflogen im Trail.
> So viel zum Thema 2 linke Hände. Hoffentlich doch nicht


So link können die bei uns Männer gar nicht sein....



Edit:
Hier noch das Video..... ich bin jetzt auch kein Profi, also steinigt mich nicht 
Meine erste Fahrt mit der GoPro....


----------



## Orby (1. Juli 2015)

@Zerzal Gleich gesehen dass es keinen Augenschmerz mehr gibt 
Hab es mir am Sonntag vom Bike gekickt, bei einem Sprung neben das Bike im Trail am Abhang. Erst nach 300m gemerkt, zum Glück aber gefunden im Wald 

Mit der GoPro wirkt vieles sehr chillig. Unser Ausflug in den Park, wirkt mit dem Chesty und auf einem DH, wie ein Flowtrail 
Ich filme gerne von der Sattelstütze nach hinten Mitfahrer oder mein Buddy mich. Nachteil, man muss nah ranfahren für gute Clips. Somit fährst dann fast im Blindflug die gleiche Linie wie der Vordermann. Wenn der eine sch.... Linie fährt, fährst die automatisch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (1. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @Zerzal Gleich gesehen dass es keinen Augenschmerz mehr gibt
> Hab es mir am Sonntag vom Bike gekickt, bei einem Sprung neben das Bike im Trail am Abhang. Erst nach 300m gemerkt, zum Glück aber gefunden im Wald
> 
> Mit der GoPro wirkt vieles sehr chillig. Unser Ausflug in den Park, wirkt mit dem Chesty und auf einem DH, wie ein Flowtrail
> Ich filme gerne von der Sattelstütze nach hinten Mitfahrer oder mein Buddy mich. Nachteil, man muss nah ranfahren für gute Clips. Somit fährst dann fast im Blindflug die gleiche Linie wie der Vordermann. Wenn der eine sch.... Linie fährt, fährst die automatisch mit



Den Gedanken das abzutreten hatte ich beim anschauen der Graviticap auch.
Das finde ich ist der größte Nachteil der Gtaviticap... Der Edge steht sehr weit hintenraus.....
Deshalb habe ich mir die Sram Halterung besorgt. Da ist es etwas besser, steht aber auch noch etwas hinten über.... Dafür ist der einklinkt Mechanismus sehr stramm. Der edge sitz viel besser als in der Original Halterung. Dafür kann man das Innenleben nich wie bei der Graviticap ersetzen. Finde ich etwas schade.....
Die Graviticap welche son Winkel dingens nach vorne hat habe ich bei uns auf die schnelle nicht bekommen... Da steht er dann zwar vorn über, aber ich frage mich im ob das nicht das kleinere übel wäre....

N gutes Video zu machen ist eben nicht so einfach, und die Kameraposition auf dem Helm finde ich nicht umbedingt optimal. Auf der Brust wäre es vermutlich spanender. Oder aber wie bei dir mit den gennanten Nachteilen....


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich schon kapiert.....
> Hatte mich nur gefragt ob man nur das Fahrer Gewicht, inkl Ausrüstung rechnet, ohne Bike oder eben mit.
> 
> Am aben habe ich jetzt mal ne Runde gerockt. War zwar immer noch gut warm aber im Wald ging es...
> ...


Habe mal noch das Video eingefühgt.....


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Habe mal noch das Video eingefühgt.....


war knapp bei 00:59


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juli 2015)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> war knapp bei 00:59


War in echt gar ned so dramatisch bei 00:59 mindestens habe ich es nicht so wahr genommen 
Jedenfalls ist es interessant die eigene Fahrt mal in ruhe anschauen zu können.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. Juli 2015)

13.00 Uhr 33° bis jetzt 
Bin mal gespannt was noch so kommt aber ab morgen 12.00 sitz ich im Flieger nach Teneriffa 
Falls ich die nächste Woche nicht so viel schreib wisst ihr ja bescheid  
Haltet die Ohren steif und den Rest auch und lasst vor allem die Knochen ganz =)


----------



## Zerzal (2. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> 13.00 Uhr 33° bis jetzt
> Bin mal gespannt was noch so kommt aber ab morgen 12.00 sitz ich im Flieger nach Teneriffa
> Falls ich die nächste Woche nicht so viel schreib wisst ihr ja bescheid
> Haltet die Ohren steif und den Rest auch und lasst vor allem die Knochen ganz =)


Hau rein....... Schönen Urlaub.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. Juli 2015)

Danköööö


----------



## Orby (2. Juli 2015)

Schönen Urlaub. 

Mein gestriger Trailausflug war Demolition-Derby. Nur meine eingestellte Bremse hat funktioniert. 

Erst geht die Kette im Trail 2x über das große Kettenblatt, also beim Antritt ins leere getreten bis sie wieder drauf war. Nach hin und her die richtige Schraube gefunden. Danach nicht mehr. 
Beim nächsten Trail fliegt die Schraube vom Trigger der sie an der Schelle hält, also mit Kabelbinder provisorisch an der Bremse fixiert, war ja nur der linke zum Glück. 
Da schon besser auf den Heimweg gemacht. Da kommt ein komisches ab und an Gummischleifgeräusch. Das HR arg viel Flex. Heute mal mit Drehmomentschlüssel eine Schraube vom Hinterbau festgezogen. Hoffe war das Problem. 
Die Schaltung hat die ganze Zeit schon etwas gemuckt und dann wie als würde was nicht greifen am Kettenblatt vorne. 
Tja ein Zahn verbogen und angerissen. Heute etwas gerade gebogen, kann aber mal nach einem Race Face Turbine KB schon schauen. 

Und meine tolle Driftaktion in der Kurve wo ich mit dem Fuß an einem großen Stein (Mini-Aua) hängen bleibe, leider auch nicht auf Video. Die GoPro war zu tief eingestellt für den Chesty Belt  Videos nicht zu gebrauchen, bis auf paar pubertäre Hüftbewegungen  vorm Trail. 

Es gibt Tage da verliert man einfach


----------



## Zerzal (2. Juli 2015)

Ha.... Ich wusste schon warum ich mich in der Hitze nicht auf die Trails stürzte......


 

Dafür bin ich mit dem Umzug meier Fotodaten gut voran gekommen......   Bye Bye Schei.... Aperture


----------



## Ghostrider_ (4. Juli 2015)

Grüße  

Wenn das mal kein guter Downhill Berg ist


----------



## Zerzal (4. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 401448
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401449
> ...


Yae.......
Neidisch....

Auf denen Bergen musste mal Nachts hoch. Lichtverschmutzung nahe null..... Absolut empfehlenswert um mal etwas in die Sterne zu chillen...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (5. Juli 2015)

Was geht bei euch so?


----------



## Zerzal (5. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 401833
> 
> Was geht bei euch so?


Outdoor Sauna.... Seit Freitag schon......


----------



## Orby (5. Juli 2015)

Für die Beine gibt es auch lange Hosen  

Kleine Runde heute bei 34 Grad. Da hängst am Trinkschlauch wie ein Neugeborenes an der Brust


----------



## Zerzal (5. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Für die Beine gibt es auch lange Hosen
> 
> Kleine Runde heute bei 34 Grad. Da hängst am Trinkschlauch wie ein Neugeborenes an der Brust


Hattest es ja richtig kühl heute...


----------



## Orby (6. Juli 2015)

So hier noch der Clip


Bei ca. 5-6 Sekunden sieht man wie links Baum ein Eichhörnchen hochrennt. Hat mich voll aus dem Konzept gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2015)

Spassiges Video..... Geiler Wald am Anfang. Echt finde ich die genialste Aufnahme. Die hohen fast astlos scheinenden Bäume wirken mit dem Weitwinkel und der Perspektive fast etwas Surreal... Licht kommt auch gut. Schön warm.

Kann es sein das du Stellenweise etwas mit der Abspielgeschwindigkeit gespielt gast...? wirkt teilweise iwie etwas unnatürlich schnell...

Die Kameraposition finde ich gut. Was hast du da für nen Gurt? Den Originalen GoPro Belt?


----------



## Orby (6. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Spassiges Video..... Geiler Wald am Anfang. Echt finde ich die genialste Aufnahme. Die hohen fast astlos scheinenden Bäume wirken mit dem Weitwinkel und der Perspektive fast etwas Surreal... Licht kommt auch gut. Schön warm.
> 
> Kann es sein das du Stellenweise etwas mit der Abspielgeschwindigkeit gespielt gast...? wirkt teilweise iwie etwas unnatürlich schnell...
> 
> Die Kameraposition finde ich gut. Was hast du da für nen Gurt? Den Originalen GoPro Belt?



Ich nehme es als Kompliment ob ich mit der Geschwindigkeit gespielt habe  aber nein, Original. 
Wenn am Tempo gespielt ist, kannst glaube ich nicht Protune verwenden, was man an den Farben dann sieht, ist alles mit ProTune farboptimiert. 
Hab deswegen im ersten Teil auch mal gewartet auf meinen BikeBuddy, finde wenn jemand mit im Bild ist, wirkt es nicht so langweilig und für "Nichtbiker" spannender, die achten nicht so auf Details. 
Ich nehme absichtlich auch immer fast Ballerpassagen auf, technische Passagen die langsam fahren musst, kommen langweilig rüber auf Clips. 
@Zerzal  alle anderen nicht lesen jetzt: die Musik macht auch viel am Speedgefühl aus 

Ja ist der Brustgurt von GoPro. Finde nur man muss genau drauf achten wie er justiert wird. Hab versucht ihn extra hoch zu haben, damit mehr vom Umfeld zu sehen ist. Was nicht immer klappt, gerade wenn weit hinten bist und tief auf dem Bike. Und natürlich Upside down Montage.


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich nehme es als Kompliment ob ich mit der Geschwindigkeit gespielt habe  aber nein, Original.
> Wenn am Tempo gespielt ist, kannst glaube ich nicht Protune verwenden, was man an den Farben dann sieht, ist alles mit ProTune farboptimiert.
> Hab deswegen im ersten Teil auch mal gewartet auf meinen BikeBuddy, finde wenn jemand mit im Bild ist, wirkt es nicht so langweilig und für "Nichtbiker" spannender, die achten nicht so auf Details.
> Ich nehme absichtlich auch immer fast Ballerpassagen auf, technische Passagen die langsam fahren musst, kommen langweilig rüber auf Clips.
> ...



Ja darfst du..... Mir gefällt das von deinem Videos am bessten.....
Wollt dir ned ans Bein.....sorry Vermutlich liegt es and der Perspektive und dem doch sehr Weitwinkligen Objektiv welches vermutlich sehr nahe sich schnell bewegende Motive( Arme, Lenker, Wegrand ect) stellenweise etwas unnatürlich erscheinen lässt...? ?

ProTune kenn ich nicht. Ich würde jetzt LR6 für sowas verwenden.... 

Ja der Sound macht schon etwas aus. Vorallem wenn die eigentlichen Gereusche fehlen... Hab ich bei meinen Video auch festgestellt...


----------



## Orby (6. Juli 2015)

@Zerzal  Kein Thema, hab ja auch schon mal in einem anderen Clip eine Sequenz mit 10% mehr Speed bearbeitet. Also begründet der Verdacht, hier aber nicht der Fall.
War selbst überrascht, mein PC bzw. die Grafikkarte kann die Datenflut von der GoPro im Original nicht verrödeln, war dann doch schneller als gedacht später der Clip.

Heute die Runde vom Sonntag vor einer Woche gefahren. Kleiner Tipp, Muc-Off C3 caramic lube, eine Pfütze reicht und Schmierung geht flöten. Die Kette kam nach 20km, bei 40 km klang es furchtbar, am Schluß nach ca. 50 km klang mein Bike wie 100 Jahre alt.
Hatte leider gewittert letzte Nacht. Also kleine Schlammschlacht.

Gerade Bike geputzt, gleich kommt die Kette und gerade das wichtigste


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2015)

@Orby
Was hast den Da für pille-palle Salbe..... ne scherz

Sag mal, wie Reinigst du die IXS Protektoren? Hast die auch schon mal gewaschen?

Bis jetzt hab ich die öfter mal im Lavabo gereinigt und Frage mich ob ich sie einfach mal in die Frau-ZUG stecken soll....werden die wahrscheinlich nicht so gut finden....?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. Juli 2015)

Zerzal? Schau doch einfach auf den zettel 
Orby? Was hast gegen meine strammen beine    ?


----------



## Orby (6. Juli 2015)

@Ghostrider_  welche Beine? Das sind ..... 

@Zerzal würde dir zur Handwäsche raten. Hab mal irgendwo bei Enduro MTB gelesen, dass die Waschmaschine den Schonern nicht so bekommen ist. Bisher mal im Waschbecken so gereinigt. Denke ist sinnvoll. 

Gerade mit Sportwaschmittel mein Shirt gewaschen. Voll die Flecken noch drauf. Schön dass es so schonend ist, aber den Dreck dürfte es schon rauskriegen.


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Zerzal? Schau doch einfach auf den zettel
> Orby? Was hast gegen meine strammen beine    ?


Würd ich glatt machen.... Ich kann mich bloß nich entscheiden ob ich die "Left" oder "Right" rum waschen soll....

Ist kein Zettel dran.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. Juli 2015)

Mhh  dann leg sie doch einfach ins waschbecken mit bisschen seife das mach ich mit meinen handschuhen auch da passiert ja sicherlich nichts, wenns regnet und du knallst in ne wasserpfütze beim sturz sind die auch nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @Ghostrider_  welche Beine? Das sind .....
> 
> @Zerzal würde dir zur Handwäsche raten. Hab mal irgendwo bei Enduro MTB gelesen, dass die Waschmaschine den Schonern nicht so bekommen ist. Bisher mal im Waschbecken so gereinigt. Denke ist sinnvoll.
> 
> Gerade mit Sportwaschmittel mein Shirt gewaschen. Voll die Flecken noch drauf. Schön dass es so schonend ist, aber den Dreck dürfte es schon rauskriegen.


Meinst du das drehen der Maschine kommt dem Schoner nicht gut. 

Meine Bike Klamotten wasche ich sonst alle in der Maschine. 20°, strak bis sehr stark verschmutz( wenn nötig mit einweich prog), schonend, Buntwäsche, schleudern auf 400 Umin reduziert.  Waschmittel?? Was grad so da steht.... Bis jetzt keine Probleme und praktisch immer sauber.... Im Extremfall macht die Hose halt ne zweite runde. Dreck am Ar...... Der auschat wie rein gesch..... Geht ja gar nicht...


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Mhh  dann leg sie doch einfach ins waschbecken mit bisschen seife das mach ich mit meinen handschuhen auch da passiert ja sicherlich nichts, wenns regnet und du knallst in ne wasserpfütze beim sturz sind die auch nass


Das habe ich bis jetzt auch mehr oder weniger so gemacht.

Der Stoff und das Kevlar Zeugs können das sicher problemlos ab. Die werden vermutlich das Wasser auch etwas abhalten können. Ich frage mich das mehr wegen diesem Schaum Zeugs innen welches ja beim Aufprall hart wird.
Handschuhe landen auch in der Maschine.....


----------



## Orby (6. Juli 2015)

Gibt ja das Handwaschprogramm in der Maschine. Da bin ich glaube ich rabiater bei der Handwäsche.
Bei Fox oder war es TLD (Shirts) steht drauf Handwäsche, wasche sie immer in der Waschmaschine bei 30 Grad.
Handschuhe wasche ich auch immer in der Maschine.

Das Sportwaschmittel hat seinen Grund. Atmungsaktive Fasern, normales Waschmittel kann diese zusetzten. 
Und auf keinen Fall Weichspüler !!! Dann ist deine Faser am Ars.............

Denke bei den Schonern war es laut Enduro die Taschen wo die Protektoren drin waren, die es nicht ab konnten auf Dauer.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (7. Juli 2015)

Ich bin back in de hood Jungs! 


Malle war der absolute kracher :Bier: #Freibier


----------



## Zerzal (7. Juli 2015)

@Orby
Nimmst du eigentlich für deine Videos Muke wie es dir grade lustig ist, oder beachtest du irgendwelche Lizenz Geschichten? 

@kampf.zwerg
Welcome Back...!


----------



## Zerzal (7. Juli 2015)

@Orby
Habe mir Heute den GoPro Chesty mit genommen.... Standardmäßig ist die Platte so drin das die Kamera kopfüber montiert wird.... Sinnvoll? Wie hast du die besten Ergebnisse erzielt? Ich hätte ja gesagt das muss andersrum... 

Muss schon sagen, das GoPro Gedöns ist echt ned geschenkt.... Bisschen hier, bisschen da... zag 130.- Eier weg.... Und die neue Session Lacht mich auch schon so dumm von der Seite an.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (7. Juli 2015)

@Zerzal nur kopfüber bekommst die GoPro weit genug nach oben geschwenkt dass man mehr sieht als den Lenker nur. 
Mußt aber testen, man täuscht sich schnell wie weit die nach oben zeigen muss. Am besten ein paar Meter fahren im Gelände, hab meine zu oft zu tief gehabt. 
Taugt dann wenig.

Was ich klasse finde wenn mehrere Fahren, an der Sattelstange kopfüber montieren und nach hinten Filmen, siehe Clip vom Vinschgau. 

Music PM.


----------



## Zerzal (7. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @Zerzal nur kopfüber bekommst die GoPro weit genug nach oben geschwenkt dass man mehr sieht als den Lenker nur.
> Mußt aber testen, man täuscht sich schnell wie weit die nach oben zeigen muss. Am besten ein paar Meter fahren im Gelände, hab meine zu oft zu tief gehabt.
> Taugt dann wenig.
> 
> ...


Alles klar. Werd ich mal etwas rumspielen.... Dann ist dein aktuelles Video also kopfüber aufgenommen....


----------



## Orby (7. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Alles klar. Werd ich mal etwas rumspielen.... Dann ist dein aktuelles Video also kopfüber aufgenommen....



Ja. Bei meinem letzten Video von gestern, hörst sogar am PC den Herzschlag.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. Juli 2015)

Ich lad euch mal 1 hoch wenn ich wieder daheim bin  war aber nicht sonderlich spektakulär aber ich finds ganz ok 
Die neue session ist echt cool, dacht ich mir auch als ich die gestern gesehen hab aber 430€ ist halt wieder ein wort  dafür aber echt klein und die kriegst überall ran. 
Drecks gopro immer


----------



## Zerzal (7. Juli 2015)

Jaja....wohl wahr. Aber da muss man noch etwas Geduld haben und schauen was der Strassenpreis macht..... Bei Technischen Geräten habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das etwas warten meist nur Vorteile hat.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. Juli 2015)

Jup, nur bei der gopro ändert sich ja leider kaum was  die 4 black ist ja auch noch bei 440 glaub


----------



## Zerzal (7. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Jup, nur bei der gopro ändert sich ja leider kaum was  die 4 black ist ja auch noch bei 440 glaub


Es gibt natürlich Ausnahme Hersteller... 
Bei der Session ist es zusätzlich etwas speziell da es wohl nur eine Version gibt.  Aber bei den anderen wird die Schwarze oder eine 3+ den meisten dicke reichen..... Ich wüsste nich wiso ich zb eine 4er breuchte.... Außer wegen der Kompaktheit...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. Juli 2015)

Hab ne dreier die reicht natürlich auch eigentlich, nur langsam werden für mich mal mehr fps fällig  möchte mehr slow motion machen und mit 30 ist das nix 
Die session is halt echt mini, meine 3 mit dem frame mount nimmt auch schon sehr wenig platz ein nur hab ich da bisschen angst das wenn ich stürzen sollte die halt eben gleich zuviel abbekommt.


----------



## Zerzal (8. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Hab ne dreier die reicht natürlich auch eigentlich, nur langsam werden für mich mal mehr fps fällig  möchte mehr slow motion machen und mit 30 ist das nix
> Die session is halt echt mini, meine 3 mit dem frame mount nimmt auch schon sehr wenig platz ein nur hab ich da bisschen angst das wenn ich stürzen sollte die halt eben gleich zuviel abbekommt.


Naja für Slomo ist die Sassion aber auch nix..... 100fps bei 720p.... 

Nim liber die 4Black die macht 120fps bei 1080p oder 240fps bei 720p da kommt dann annähernd Slomo feeling auf.....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. Juli 2015)

Sagt mal wisst ihr ob man mit Antibiotika Sport machen darf? Wollte ja eig aufn roadtrip jetzt aber muss jetzt Antibiotika nehmen wegen Mittelohrentzündung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (8. Juli 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Sagt mal wisst ihr ob man mit Antibiotika Sport machen darf? Wollte ja eig aufn roadtrip jetzt aber muss jetzt Antibiotika nehmen wegen Mittelohrentzündung



Man DARF alles..... Ich sag ja immer, " VERBOTE sind zum BRECHEN da!!"' Nur ob es schlau ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 

http://www.trainingsworld.com/sportmedizin/darf-einnahme-antibiotika-sport-treiben-2363199.html

Das musst du für dich selber wissen. Wenn du dich dabei gut fühlst. Und damit leben kannst länger oder gar schlimmer Krank zu sein, kannst es ja versuchen. 

Trip um ein paar Tage zu verschieben ist keine Option?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Man DARF alles..... Ich sag ja immer, " VERBOTE sind zum BRECHEN da!!"' Nur ob es schlau ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
> 
> http://www.trainingsworld.com/sportmedizin/darf-einnahme-antibiotika-sport-treiben-2363199.html
> 
> ...


Die Mittelohrentzündung ist auch nicht so schlimm. Tut nicht mal mehr weh und Nebenwirkungen hab ich bisher auch nicht von der Arznei. 

Verschieben geht nicht weil dann Studium losgeht und ab 22. Juli wollen wir von Thüringen an die Ostsee fahren  und verkürzen ist halt behindert


----------



## Zerzal (8. Juli 2015)

was verstehst du den unter "Roadtrip"?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. Juli 2015)

Jeden Tag andren bikepark


----------



## Orby (8. Juli 2015)

Theoretisch ist eigentlich ganz klar Ruhe das Beste, Dein Körper ist geschwächt und regeneriert dann besser mit Ruhe. 

Kann verstehen wenn Du darauf keine Lust hast. Tu dir dann selber einen Gefallen, schraub die Leistung nach unten. Ich persönlich würde maximal an 65-70% gehen. Was sich aber im Park zumindest vom Herschlag schwer machen lässt, da er im Downhill gerne in die Höhe geht. 

Lass lieber ein paar Fahrten aus, wenn schon Spaß haben willst. Also nicht von 9-16 Uhr durchfahren. Lieber etwas weniger. 
Wenn Du merkst es passt alles nach dem zweiten Tag, etwas erhöhen kann man immer.


----------



## Zerzal (8. Juli 2015)

Dann bist ja sicher mit nem Auto unterwegs. Könntest theoretisch jederzeit problemlos nachhause. 

Dann würd ich fahren Auf meinen Körper und Orbys Rat hören. Es nicht übertreiben und es genießen


----------



## Zerzal (8. Juli 2015)

Übrigens.... Die paar ausgelassenen Fahrten kann man gut mit Regionalen Spezialitäten kompensieren...
Gutes Essen gehört für mich sowieso immer dazu. Vor allem auf nem Roadtrip...


----------



## Orby (8. Juli 2015)

In dem Alter ist die Ernährung bzw. regionalen Spezialitäten eher flüssig. 

6 Bier = 1 Schnitzel 
Und man hat noch nichts getrunken


----------



## Zerzal (8. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> In dem Alter ist die Ernährung bzw. regionalen Spezialitäten eher flüssig.
> 
> 6 Bier = 1 Schnitzel
> Und man hat noch nichts getrunken


Hast recht.... Vergesse immer das ich jetzt alt bin..... 
Es werden also nicht nur die Spielsachen teurer sondern auch das Essen und Trinken. Außerdem werden aus Zigaretten Zigarren... 

Immerhin gibt es für die Jungen Regional spezielles Bier.....

Edit:
Gibt ja auch Regionale Ladys.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. Juli 2015)

Okay Jungs danke für die Tips und Infos. Mir geht auch eig schon wieder ganz gut. Ohr tut nicht mehr weh hab eig nur noch schnupfen und hab sonst eig nen stabilen Kreislauf das wird schon gehen.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. Juli 2015)

Sucht zwerg  ne woche auf malle, bike entzug und schon isser kurz vorm abnippeln  
Denk an beerf.....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (9. Juli 2015)

Ja ist echt so. Hätte es dort kein Freibier gegeben hätte ichs nicht ertragen


----------



## kampf.zwerg (9. Juli 2015)

Macht ihr im Park eure Reverb raus und ne normale rein oder nimmt die da keine Schäden vom Lift oder so?


----------



## Zerzal (9. Juli 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Macht ihr im Park eure Reverb raus und ne normale rein oder nimmt die da keine Schäden vom Lift oder so?



Ich will nichts falsches sagen, aber das sollte die eigentlich aushalten..... 
Der Mech. hängt das Bike ja auch an der Reverb an den Montagelift.... Und dort hängt es ja unter umständen etwas länger als die 10min am Lift. 

Orby sollte da aber mehr Erfahrung haben.....


----------



## Orby (9. Juli 2015)

Ich kenne bisher nur Parks wo Du das Bike in der Gondel hast, bzw. am Vorderrad hängt. Am Sattel kenne ich bisher nicht. 

Aber der Aus und Einbau einer Stealth ist finde ich schon ein Aufwand, falls noch Luft reinkommt wirst entlüften müssen. Würde es mir sparen den Ausbau. 

Nummer sicher, selber treten  aber sowas will man ja vermeiden im Park 
Shuttlen hat was, komme immer mehr und mehr auf den Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (9. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Shuttlen hat was, komme immer mehr und mehr auf den Geschmack


Ja Ja...... Das Alter.......


----------



## Orby (9. Juli 2015)

Da mich sowieso alle auf 32-33 tippen, habe ich beschloßen, ich bin es ab sofort. 

Irgendwie treffe ich jedes Weekend alle aus dem Fitness von mir auf Festen und in der Disco. Nur die sind weniger als halb so alt wie ich, da ist es wohl normal um 4 Uhr morgens unterwegs zu sein


----------



## Ghostrider_ (9. Juli 2015)

Zerzal wie alt bist denn eigentlich?
Orby und du? 
Morgen flieg ich schon wieder heim  nächstes mal buch ich ne biketour hier  da gehts voll ab.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (10. Juli 2015)

Ich sitz im flieger  wenn ich nix mehr schreib dann isser ungewollt gelandet


----------



## Zerzal (10. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich sitz im flieger  wenn ich nix mehr schreib dann isser ungewollt gelandet


Du meinst der Pilot war Depro....


----------



## Orby (10. Juli 2015)

Bist nicht in den Nachrichten @Ghostrider_ 
Also willkommen zurück. 

Bzgl Deiner Frage, der nächste ist ein runder Geburtstag, aber nicht der 30


----------



## Orby (11. Juli 2015)

@Zerzal  wie es aussieht können wir bald unsern Fox Dämpfer tunen, nennt sich EVOL, ist in der aktuellen Bike kurz angesprochen.
Hier ebenfalls, klingt interessant 
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Rear-Shocks,35/FOX/Factory-Series-Float-DPS,15713
Mein Dealer macht wohl auch Fox Service, werde ihn mal ansprechen.

Aber aktuell schaue ich erst mal nach einem Sattel vielleicht. Mein Ar... ist rot wie sonst noch was von dem Original. 
Der Ergon SME3 Pro ist in einem geilen schwarz/rot erhältlich. 
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/sme-3-pro-black-red
Mal anschauen.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (11. Juli 2015)

Hi  ja haben überlebt  zum glück 
Ok aber 20 @Orby ist doch auch ne gute zahl 

Jedenfalls hat sich bei mir bestätigt das sich meine Saint Beläge verglast haben 
Heute morgen zum Händler, neue rein, 30x 30kmh auf 0kmh Vollbremsung gemacht 
Ganz schön anstrengend trotz kleiner Berg 

Wenn das jetzt wieder passiert dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter jedenfalls ist die Saint jetzt so dermaßen Brutal was vorher gar nicht der fall war


----------



## Ghostrider_ (11. Juli 2015)

Sagt mal, spaggt die IBC Seite bei euch auch so rum?
Läd lahmarschig, Flash stürzt ab und generell ist die so langsam einfach.


----------



## Orby (11. Juli 2015)

@Ghostrider_  Die letzten Tage super langsam bei mir auf dem Ipad. Am PC geht es gerade.
Du für 20 gehe ich nicht mal von hinten in einer dunklen Nacht durch 

Heute bei 3 Bikeläden in München gewesen. Große Tauschaktion bei mir.

Muc-Off C2 ceramic lube DRY ersetzt durch WET. Macht einen deutlich flüssigeren eher öligen Eindruck. Das DRY war fast "Gelee". Denke wird aber auch mehr Dreck ziehen.

Ergon SME3 Pro in M gekauft in komplett schwarz. Das schwarz/rot ist wie ich vermutet habe laut HP, schwarz/pink real. Also mit rosa Röckchen statt Fox-Hose werde ich nicht fahren 
Super Service bei Rabe-Bike in München, hat mir den S, den M und noch einen anderen immer auf ein Bike geschraubt, so dass ich es real probieren konnte. Zum Vergleich habe ich mir ein Super HPA Race geschnappt mit dem gleichen Sattel.

Dann hat mich leider ein schwarzer IXS Trail RS zum günstigen Preis angelacht. Musst dann auch mit, passt in schwarz besser zu meinem SHPC Race als mein aktueller grüner IXS Trail RS.

Morgen mal alles Testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (11. Juli 2015)

Das wet lube hab ich auch, wollt nur nicht wieder sagen das ist top und hab ich auch weil geschmäcker sind ja verschieden aber das ist wirkich super öl


----------



## Black-Falcon (12. Juli 2015)

Hi, bin auch mal wieder am Start...

@Ghostrider_ : Willkommen zurück "in de Palz"! 

@Orby : Der SME3 ist wirklich ein guter Sattel. Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Nur der hässliche grüne Flatschen an der Unterseite hat mich genervt. Hab den gleich schwarz lackiert...
PS: Hast deinen Sitzknochenabstand messen lassen?

Zum roten Sattel: Sieht der in natura wirklich so sch.... aus oder hast du eventuell die Limited Ed. gesehen: http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/sme-3-pro-bikini-pink


----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. Juli 2015)

Grüße aus spicak Jungs


----------



## Orby (12. Juli 2015)

@kampf.zwerg  wohin geht es als nächstes. 

@Black-Falcon  Hast recht war wohl der Limited Edition. Dachte das rot würde so pink kommen real. 
Vermessen habe ich Pi-mal-Arsch, draufsetzen und testen. Hat das Meßteil nicht gefunden. 

Würde behaupten vom ersten Eindruck, hinten etwas breiter. Vom Sitzgefühl klasse, aber im Trail mit Reverb unten, habe ich das Gefühl ihn mehr zu spüren zwischen den Beinen als den Originalsattel. 
Wobei mich etwas das Gefühl beschleicht, dass der Originalsattel in der Halterung nach hinten gewandert ist. Die Max. Markierung war überschritten. Ob ich mich deswegen Wunde gefahren habe?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @kampf.zwerg  wohin geht es als nächstes.
> 
> @Black-Falcon  Hast recht war wohl der Limited Edition. Dachte das rot würde so pink kommen real.
> Vermessen habe ich Pi-mal-Arsch, draufsetzen und testen. Hat das Meßteil nicht gefunden.
> ...


Morgen nach leogang/saalbach bis Samstag.


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Wobei mich etwas das Gefühl beschleicht, dass der Originalsattel in der Halterung nach hinten gewandert ist. Die Max. Markierung war überschritten. Ob ich mich deswegen Wunde gefahren habe?


Wenn du vorher keine Probleme hattest kann das durchaus sein. Manchmal braucht es nicht viel und aus toll wird kacke...

Hab meinen kürzlich testweise etwas nach unten geneigt. Hoch super! Für alles andere doof bis richtig scheisse!


----------



## Black-Falcon (12. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> Würde behaupten vom ersten Eindruck, hinten etwas breiter. Vom Sitzgefühl klasse, aber im Trail mit Reverb unten, habe ich das Gefühl ihn mehr zu spüren zwischen den Beinen als den Originalsattel.


Kommt mir bekannt vor!
Durch die eckige Form kommt man mit den Oberschenkeln nicht so leicht am Sattel vorbei.
Bis jetzt war aber immer genug Platz...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juli 2015)

Jemand erfahrung mit 66sick sättel?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juli 2015)

Jodeldahitiiiii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (13. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 404007
> 
> 
> Jodeldahitiiiii



Gute Wahl. Hast Du die ganz Heavy Variante genommen?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juli 2015)

Jop, wenn schon denn schon


----------



## Orby (13. Juli 2015)

Rundum komplett? Also für hinten solltest leidensfähig sein  wobei mit der Heavy Variante wirst sowieso leiden. Aber Bergabspass ist vorprogrammiert. 
tubeless?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juli 2015)

Ne nur vorne, hinten lass ich den hans drauf  ist je gute kombi  nein mit schlauch


----------



## Orby (13. Juli 2015)

Kann ich bestätigen. Fahre diese Variante auch, aber mein VR wiegt 170 gr weniger als Deine Version.

Ihr tunt ja hier alle Gewicht nach oben, ich versuche es zu halten 

Hier mal meine Marry, und der eingesaute Fahrer


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt mich interessiert das gewicht nicht  auf paar gramm kommts mir nicht an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michio666 (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute . Habe ein Problem. Hab oben auf der manitou Gabel die Schraube mal aufgedreht. Nur Bissel. Luft raus und nu ist kacke. Wo kann ich mehr Druck reinbringen.


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mich interessiert das gewicht nicht  auf paar gramm kommts mir nicht an


Jaja..... Das hat ein Kollege beim Rucksack packen auch mal gesagt.... Auf über 3000müm verstand er warum wir auf jedes Gramm achteten...

Ausserdem werden aus Gramm irgendwann Kilo... 
Aber ich fahr ja ne Saint.... Bin schon still......

Heute mal ne schöne Tour gemacht die ich problemlos auch mit dem HT hätte machen können..... Das 160er ist Touren tauglich. Aber in Zukunft für sowas letzte Wahl.... phu bin ich fertig..... Beim Letzten Uphill haben mich auf den letzten 300 Höhenmeter so scheiss Krämpfe im vastus medialis zu tode gequält.... Ich hasse dass!


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juli 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute . Habe ein Problem. Hab oben auf der manitou Gabel die Schraube mal aufgedreht. Nur Bissel. Luft raus und nu ist kacke. Wo kann ich mehr Druck reinbringen.


Und dann hast wohl noch n bischen auf dem Ventiel gedrückt..... sonst sollte da keine Luft raus...... Der Deckel auf dem Foto ist ja nur die Abdeckung.
Mit ner Dämpferpumpe kanst du auf den gewünschten Druck pumpen. Aber nimm ja keine Fahrradpumpe!! Die hat zu wenig saft....


----------



## Orby (13. Juli 2015)

Komischerweise achte ich beim Bike aufs Gewicht. Hab gerade meinen Rucksack gewogen, ohne Trinkblase die bis zu 3 L fasst, Windstopper, Knieschoner im Uphill bringt er es so schon auf 4 KG. 

@michio666  was meinst Du? Falls Du nur die Abdeckung gelöst hast, sollte sich nichts ändern. Erst wenn das Ventil löst und drauf drückst entweicht Druck und verändert die Gabel.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (13. Juli 2015)

Michi, nich oben reinpumpen das ist das dorado air, bei der manitou auf der gleichen seite  nur unten am ende ist das ventil. Oben bitte geschlossen halten


----------



## peter-dd (14. Juli 2015)

Hey,  melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.  Mein Zeitplan ist in letzter Zeit so voll -  aber Platz zum biken ist immer .  

@Zerzal die Alpenüberquerung ging bei Dauerregen und 10 Grad Dank der Schafskälte von Oberstdorf übern Schrofenpass nach St.  Anton weiter über die Heilbronner Hütte. 

 Da lag auf den letzten 200hm "etwas" Schnee. Dann weiter über Ischgl zur Bodenalpe und übern Fimbapass.  Danach wieder runter nach Sur en und wieder hoch über die Uina Schlucht rein ins 28 Grad warme Südtirol.  Durch dass Vinschgau übers Vigiljoch hoch aufs Rabijoch -  Übernachtung mit megaaa Aussicht. 

 Ab dann gings grds.  Nur noch runter durch Madonna di Campo mit dem Ziel Riva am Gardasee.  

 War echt geil,  jedoch Schneebedingt teilweise ne echte Qual.  Weil aufgrund des Gewichtes des Fahrrads bei längeren Trage-und Schiebepassagen es "etwas"  anstrengend war. 

Aber der 66-sick Sattel hat seine Aufgabe erfüllt und hat mir die Probs im Bereich der Familienplanung weggezaubert(ist ja ein sq-lab Ableger).

Übrigens,  bin auch ein Go Pro Fan -  jedoch gibt's da bereits eine mehr als nur etablierte Chinamarke.  Die Sjcam 5000plus kann auf jedenfall mit der go pro 4 mithalten.  Und bei einem Preis von 160-max.180 Euro kann  man auch verschmerzen,  dass es ni so viel Zubehör dazu gibt. Denn die Videoqualität bis in full HD mit 60Fps (hat nur die beste go pro Version für 450 Euro) ist echt spitze und Wifi und co. hatse auch alles.  Bei dem Zubehör verlasse ich mich übrigens auch auf die China Kopien -  denn ich bin der Meinung,  dass Go Pro denkt,  die können die Preise gestalten wie sie wollen.  Da mach ich ni mit 
übrigens passen die dafür zur Verfügung stehenden China Plagiate auch ordnungsgemäß an eine echte go Pro (denn die hab ich auch noch) ...


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juli 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Hey,  melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.  Mein Zeitplan ist in letzter Zeit so voll -  aber Platz zum biken ist immer .
> 
> @Zerzal die Alpenüberquerung ging bei Dauerregen und 10 Grad Dank der Schafskälte von Oberstdorf übern Schrofenpass nach St.  Anton weiter über die Heilbronner Hütte. Anhang anzeigen 404141 Da lag auf den letzten 200hm "etwas" Schnee. Dann weiter über Ischgl zur Bodenalpe und übern Fimbapass.  Danach wieder runter nach Sur en und wieder hoch über die Uina Schlucht rein ins 28 Grad warme Südtirol.  Durch dass Vinschgau übers Vigiljoch hoch aufs Rabijoch -  Übernachtung mit megaaa Aussicht. Anhang anzeigen 404142 Ab dann gings grds.  Nur noch runter durch Madonna di Campo mit dem Ziel Riva am Gardasee.  Anhang anzeigen 404143 War echt geil,  jedoch Schneebedingt teilweise ne echte Qual.  Weil aufgrund des Gewichtes des Fahrrads bei längeren Trage-und Schiebepassagen es "etwas"  anstrengend war.
> 
> ...



 Saubere Leistung...... 
Ich ziehe Meinen Hut... Äähm Helm...
Interessantes Abenteuer.....

Auch wenn der Uphill quält, zumal auf einer solchen Tour der Rucksack auch nicht gerade leicht ausfallen dürfete, runter entschädigt jedesmal aus neue...

Gewichts mässig liese sich am Race noch einiges machen. Aber es kostet einfach Geld und oder geht zu lasten der Stabilität.... Irgendwas zwischen 1-2kg sollten da noch drin sein....

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen Wie du dich durch das " etwas " Schnee, ist ja nun wirklich nicht viel, gekämpft hast. Ich hoffe du hast keinen Mudguard... und immer das Gepfeife der Bremse nach Schnee.... Jeder Wanderer im Umkreis von 1km dürft gewarnt sein
Wie war den der Verschleiss am Bike? Kette, Reifen, Schlauch, ect? 

Sowas will ich auch irgendwann mal machen. Ein Ziel das ich mir gesetzt habe ist Home-Mittelmeer. Aber ich glaube da brauche ich noch viiieeel Training  
Solange ich so Probleme mit dem 
Vastus Medialis habe wird das nicht Lustig......

Grüsse


----------



## kampf.zwerg (14. Juli 2015)




----------



## kampf.zwerg (14. Juli 2015)

Spicak war staubig


----------



## peter-dd (14. Juli 2015)

Im Falle des Schnees -  ja leider hatte ich einen Mudguard.  Im Falle der Kuhfladen -  zum Glück hatte ich einen 

Verschleiß zeigte sich nur an der Hinterbremse. Einen Platten hatte ich Dank einem Nagel auch.  Sonst wars das.... Klar sind ein paar Kilos weniger machbar -  aber grds.  war wirklich nur das Schieben und Tragen lästig -  Naja und ein Gang fehlte.  Zwar war ich immer noch besser bedient, als ein Kumpel mit seiner einfach Schaltung,  jedoch war ich schon etwas neidisch auf den Klettergang mehr von denen mit ner dreifach Schaltung.  

Aber das Bike macht wirklich viel Spaß und die Geo ist auch wirklich bequem im Uphill -  wenn man es ni eilig hat 
Hab jetzt auch seit 2 Wochen den  
Plastikkorken in der Pike und seit dem ist das wie fliegen.  Fahre jedoch lieber verblockte und technische Trails als groß und weit zu springen -  Deshalb bin ich sehr gespannt auf meinen ersten Bikeparkbesuch.  Denn die Kumpels wollen unbedingt dieses Jahr noch nach Schöneck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (14. Juli 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Im Falle des Schnees -  ja leider hatte ich einen Mudguard.  Im Falle der Kuhfladen -  zum Glück hatte ich einen
> 
> Verschleiß zeigte sich nur an der Hinterbremse. Einen Platten hatte ich Dank einem Nagel auch.  Sonst wars das.... Klar sind ein paar Kilos weniger machbar -  aber grds.  war wirklich nur das Schieben und Tragen lästig -  Naja und ein Gang fehlte.  Zwar war ich immer noch besser bedient, als ein Kumpel mit seiner einfach Schaltung,  jedoch war ich schon etwas neidisch auf den Klettergang mehr von denen mit ner dreifach Schaltung.
> 
> ...


Hat eben jede Medaille 2 Seiten  Mudguard super! Nur Schieben in weichem Schnee...brrrrr

Na da bist ja gut und praktisch ohne Panne durch gekommen. Super
Bezüglich des Gangs... Volle Zustimmung!
Das ist auch so ziemlich der einzige Punkt der etwas naja nervt. Mann könnte vorn n 22er Blatt rein machen. Aber iwie macht das auch nicht Glücklich...

Ganz genau das Bike macht Spass! Die Zeit die man im Uphill liegen lässt holt man im Downhill zwei mal wider rein


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juli 2015)

Wie oft ich hier bin letzte zeit  
Einfach wenig bis niemand unterwegs, schneller, spaßiger trail, nicht weit weg von daheim, alles in allem nur positiv  
Jumps ohne ende gibts auch noch


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 404229
> 
> Wie oft ich hier bin letzte zeit
> Einfach wenig bis niemand unterwegs, schneller, spaßiger trail, nicht weit weg von daheim, alles in allem nur positiv
> Jumps ohne ende gibts auch noch


Geiles Foto..... Etwas viel HDR oder dergleichen in den Wolken aber geiles Bild


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juli 2015)

Werd demnächst mal meine Freundin beauftragen paar stylische Bilder zu machen  bei denen die ich als poste sieht man ja nicht wie gut sich das Bike in der Luft verhält


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juli 2015)

@Ghostrider_ Hast das Foto mim Handy gemacht? wenn ja, schau dir mal die App Snapseed an....  Absolut genial! vor allem die Selektiven Funktionen...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Ghostrider_ Hast das Foto mim Handy gemacht? wenn ja, schau dir mal die App Snapseed an....  Absolut genial! vor allem die Selektiven Funktionen...




hehe das hab ich mit Snapseed so gemacht


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> hehe das hab ich mit Snapseed so gemacht


sauber.....;9 geile app nö?  ich liebe die.... nur mit dem HDR Filter darf man es nicht übertreiben habe ich festgestellt...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juli 2015)

jap, mit der klappts echt am besten, hab zwar noch andere aber keine wirklich so toll wie die


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juli 2015)

Die kann einfach fast alles...... Was fehlt wäre das Bild auf gewünschte Größe verkleinern... als zb. 1000*800px dann wär sie Perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juli 2015)

Handy Photo macht das ganz gut


----------



## Zerzal (14. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Handy Photo macht das ganz gut


Ja danke werd ich mir mal anschauen. 


@all
Was Fahrt ihr eigentlich hinten so? Resp. Was werdet ihr aufziehen wenn der Originale HD durch ist? Ist das eigentlich der SnakeSkin in Pace? Vermutlich....

Wenn ich mir meinen so an schaue denke ich das der nicht mehr ewig hällt... Mitte schon ziemlich runter. An der Seite sind teilweise richtig grosse Stücke aus den Stollen gerissen..... Ich war das nicht.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Juli 2015)

Wieder dampf  auch super gravity mit trail star mischung  oder rock razor super gravity, mal schauen, hinten geht noch bisschen.


----------



## Zerzal (15. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Wieder dampf  auch super gravity mit trail star mischung  oder rock razor super gravity, mal schauen, hinten geht noch bisschen.


Der Rock Razor ist im Prinzip ja die derbe Variante von Thunder Burt. Der macht sich ganz gut. Rollt sehr geil....am Acid natürlich

Ausprobieren müsste Man's...
Aber vermutlich wird der nicht so lange halten wie der Dampf....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. Juli 2015)

Mir eigentlich egal wielange die mitmachen, macht mir beim Motorrad auch nie Gedanken  wenn se runter sind gibts nen neuen  denk aber das ich den SG Dampf dann nehm


----------



## Zerzal (15. Juli 2015)

Du bist schon Hardcore...... Schwere Mary, SG Dampf wo möglich noch in TrailStar....

Geißelst du dich gelegentlich auch selbst....

Gut für das Fritzz ist das gerade noch Ok! Aber trotzdem Heavy.... Ich glaube mir reichen die snake total...

Aber hast schon recht, wenn sie durch sind kommen sie runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. Juli 2015)

Jap Trail Star stimmt


----------



## Zerzal (15. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte der Trailstar hat eine noch weichere Gummimischumg  als der Pace..... Den zerfledderts doch im nu.... 
1Mal HD für 1Mal Park....?
Vom Uphill reden wir nicht ich weiss ja 20kg DH Bike hoch treten.... Spuke in den Beinen... Ect... Ect...
Ich müsste das nicht....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. Juli 2015)

Wielang da was im Park mitmacht muss ich echt mal langsam testen, die Zeit verrennt hier im nu und ich war noch nicht dieses Jahr.
Könnte Kot...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (18. Juli 2015)

Back in the hood für paar Tage bis es an die Ostsee geht  

Ausführlichen Bericht vom roadtrip gibt's die tage Jungs!


----------



## Ric1974 (19. Juli 2015)

Das ist mein Bike
 
und das mein Problem
  
Und das nach ca. 300km hab es erst gemerkt als der Bolzen am Kettenblatt geschliffen hat.
Hat vielleicht noch einer diese Erfahrung gehabt oder hatte ich bloß Pech?


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Ric1974 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Bike
> Anhang anzeigen 405382
> und das mein Problem
> Anhang anzeigen 405383 Anhang anzeigen 405384
> ...


Abend....

Das ist der Bolzen am Hauptlager? Foto bissel unScharf...

So weit du es beurteilen kannst....hat der sich nur gelöst? Oder ist der Gebrochen?

Bei einem Fahrer aus unserer Runde ist der gebrochen. Das heisst es hat in regelrecht zerbröselt.... Das Teil ist so viel ich weiss aus Alu.... 
Mein Mech hat mir den gleich gegen einen aus Stahl getauscht.   

Falls es sich nur gelöst hat würd ich das mit Loctite sichern. Aber besser mit Drehmomentschlüsse anziehen.... Nach fest kommt ab.

Wenn du es nicht selber machen willst/kannst geh zu deinem Händler dar soll da gleich einen Stahlbolzen rein machen. Sollte, wenn gebrochen sowieso unter Garantie laufen. Ausserdem zahlt man ja auch einem gewissen Service mit. Es sei denn natürlich du hast es Online erworben.....

Schickes Bike übrigens... wie kommt den der Cube Schriftzug auf den Umlenkhebel....?
Hast du den Gummiring an der Pike mit Absicht dort oben?


----------



## Ric1974 (19. Juli 2015)

Ja ist der Bolzen am Hauptlager ,ich komme mit meinem Werkzeug leider nicht ran oder
ich müsste das große Kettenblatt erst abnehmen.
Hab das Bike jetzt zum Händler gebracht, meine sorge ist das die Schwinge durch die Belastung
einen Schaden hat. Den Schriftzug hab ich mir bei Ebay besorgt.


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Ric1974 schrieb:


> Ja ist der Bolzen am Hauptlager ,ich komme mit meinem Werkzeug leider nicht ran oder
> ich müsste das große Kettenblatt erst abnehmen.
> Hab das Bike jetzt zum Händler gebracht, meine sorge ist das die Schwinge durch die Belastung
> einen Schaden hat. Den Schriftzug hab ich mir bei Ebay besorgt.


Ja das kann ich verstehen. Aber das sollte ja alles unter Garantie laufen. Auch daraus resultierende Schäden.... Ist natürlich immer doof....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Aufkleber sind doch toll


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Aufkleber sind doch toll


Auf der richtigen Karre schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)




----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)




----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

Jmd von euch Erfahrungen mit dem conti Mountain King oder trail king? Weil mein Hinterreifen ist tot


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Sag mal, Dirtlej Schutzdinger da fürs Bike, Erfahrung damit?
Für den Rahmen wollt ich mir da mal eins holen.
Ich mein der Halter zerkratzt da jetzt nichts aber sicher ist sicher und 12€ mein Gott


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

Schick mal Link


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Schick mal Link




http://www.dirtlej.de/


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

Kenn ich nicht kann nix dazu sagen. Aber bei dem Preis


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> http://www.dirtlej.de/


Ha sehr geil. Genau was ich such. 
Was hast da auf dem Wagen? Proride 591?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ha sehr geil. Genau was ich such.
> Was hast da auf dem Wagen? Proride 591?



2x FreeRide
1x ProRide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> 2x FreeRide
> 1x ProRide


Dann verwendest du fürs Fritzz vermutlich den FreeRide?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Anfangs fürs AMS und Stereo den ProRide, seit ichs Fritzz mitnehm nur 1x weil mit dem fällt fast das Vorderradrunter  zudem isses sau knapp am Dämpfer. Mit dem Freeride isses noch ok aber auch schon weit vorne  mit dem Freeride jedenfalls besser als mit dem Pro.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

@Zerzal hier im Bikemarkt kriegste die Schützer auch, hab auch gerade gekauft.
12,00€ "Versandkostenfrei" ist sogar der Dirtlej Shop und auf der Homepage direkt versenden die mit 4,90€ Versand.


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Anfangs fürs AMS und Stereo den ProRide, seit ichs Fritzz mitnehm nur 1x weil mit dem fällt fast das Vorderradrunter  zudem isses sau knapp am Dämpfer. Mit dem Freeride isses noch ok aber auch schon weit vorne  mit dem Freeride jedenfalls besser als mit dem Pro.


Der ProRide passt eigentlich für das 160er in 20" ganz gut. Hätte nicht gedacht das dass Fritzz so viel länger ist...
Nur mit der Klemmung bin ich noch nicht so Freund..... Es verlaufen ja noch 2 Leitungen dort. Bis jetzt habe ich immer geschaut das die Klemmung genau auf den dreieckigen Dinger ist die die Leitungen am Rahmen halten. Denke so werden die nicht so gequetscht. Aber happy bin ich damit nicht. Eventuell würden diese Dirtlej Dinger die Leitung noch etwas mehr entlasten.




Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> @Zerzal hier im Bikemarkt kriegste die Schützer auch, hab auch gerade gekauft.
> 12,00€ "Versandkostenfrei" ist sogar der Dirtlej Shop und auf der Homepage direkt versenden die mit 4,90€ Versand.



Danke werde ich mal anschauen. Ich muss es ja ins Eidgenossen Land schicken lassen. Das ist immer so ne sache... Teuer...zoll und so....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Jap genau, da mich das auch immer bisschen gestört hat nehm ich jetzt den Freeride, passt ja namentlich besser zum Bike 



Hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...tz-beim-transport-auf-fahrradtragern?ref=shop


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Jap genau, da mich das auch immer bisschen gestört hat nehm ich jetzt den Freeride, passt ja namentlich besser zum Bike
> 
> 
> 
> Hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...tz-beim-transport-auf-fahrradtragern?ref=shop


Ich hatte die beiden ProRide schon vor dem Stereo. Und das viel negative das ich zum FreeRide gelesen habe, meist mangelnde Verarbeitung, hat mich abgehalten so einen zu kaufen. Bist du zufrieden? 

Danke für den Link schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Also eigentlich gehört der Komplette Träger meinem Vater und der benutzt den ja schon ne gute zeit 
Probleme gabs noch mit keinem.
Die Schließtechnik ist eben anders aber sonst, die Rohre nicht silber und vielleicht bisschen dünner als beim Pro aber ich glaub nicht das jemand mit Bike auf dem Dach über die Rennstrecke heizt 
du weißt was ich meine


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich dann den 3. brauche schau ich mir den mal an. Vieleicht gibt es auch ne AHK...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

T4 und ruhe is 
zu teuer der scheiss  so ne karre wär noch was 
Irgendwann vielleicht


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> T4 und ruhe is
> zu teuer der scheiss  so ne karre wär noch was
> Irgendwann vielleicht


Niie wider VW....... Ford F150 und dann ist Ruhe.....

Aber so ein Bulli wär schon sexy.... Aber t1 oder t2


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Niie wider VW....... Ford F150 und dann ist Ruhe.....



oh verdammt ja


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Wobei ein Hilux realistischer wäre, vor allem was den Durst anbelangt... Nur eben ohne Style Faktor....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

Rock razor ist bestellt


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Rock razor ist bestellt


Ich bin gespannt auf erste Fahrtberichte.... Und deine Meinung in vergleich zum HD


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Super gravity?
Rollt halt sicherlich leichter als de hans


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf erste Fahrtberichte.... Und deine Meinung in vergleich zum HD






Kann nur besser werden 

Ne normal. Snake skin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Is doch normal  soviel park wie du im moment ballerst  da wird der andere auch schnell runter sein  
Versuchs mal mit nem traktor reifen


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte so viele Platten mit dem...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Die version is halt tourentauglicher  weisste doch,  die SG sind pannensicherer wirste sehen


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 405610
> Kann nur besser werden


Nur für wie Lange.....
Aber der ist echt durch.....

Was mich am Rock Razer etwas stört ist die Sache mit dem Nass....



Ein Zweiter LRS für hinten?
Oder aber Gelegentliches Reifen wechseln vor der Tour und gegen Herbst?
Also noch einen HD als alternativ Reifen für feuchte Tage....?

Waldboden, Wiesen und Laub in Feuchtem Zustand...  Hmmmm
Wenn dann noch "Freund" Gefälle dazu kommt... judihuiundhopsasa dann wirds Lustig.....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

Der ist nur für Sommer. Im Herbst und Winter dann ne Mary hinten oder trail king


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Ich fahr eh nit bei nass  egal ich nehm auch slick 
Mit der mary haste spass der is wahnsinn


----------



## Orby (19. Juli 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ich hatte so viele Platten mit dem...



Hatten wir nicht das Thema mit dem Luftdruck mal, als es um tubeless ging? 
Mit wieviel Druck warst Du im Park unterwegs?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

Hier zu Hause nie Platten gehabt mit HD aber alleine spicak in zwei Tagen sieben Stück. Da wird rr hier schon sein Ding machen


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Hatten wir nicht das Thema mit dem Luftdruck mal, als es um tubeless ging?
> Mit wieviel Druck warst Du im Park unterwegs?


Keine Ahnung so genau aber war schon mindestens 2bar drauf. Mit eindrücken war da nix groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Genau solltest das schon wissen, ich dacht auch ich hab 1,8 drauf und als ich gemessen hatte warns 1,3  

Bei mir gehts los


----------



## Orby (19. Juli 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung so genau aber war schon mindestens 2bar drauf. Mit eindrücken war da nix groß



Geh nicht nach dem Handgefühl. Ab 1 bar fühlt sich vieles gleich an.

Hätte nie einen Durchschlag auf meinem Hometrail. Für den Park extra 0,1 mehr rein. Beim zweiten Parkbesuch erster Drop ins Steinfeld, PUFF.
Danach auf 2,0 und 2,2 Bar angepaßt. Beim aufpumpen dachte sollte passen, hatte aber erst knapp über einem Bar drin.


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Hier zu Hause nie Platten gehabt mit HD aber alleine spicak in zwei Tagen sieben Stück. Da wird rr hier schon sein Ding machen


Was da ein RR gegenüber einen HD anders machen soll musst du mir aber erklären... Vorausgesetzt die richtige Version ist drauf...



kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung so genau aber war schon mindestens 2bar drauf. Mit eindrücken war da nix groß


Das Blaue Schwalbe Manometer ist Gold wert... Immer dabei mittlerweile... Vor allem wenn du mit so ner Lümmel Pumpe pumpen musst ist schnell mal n Bar zu wenig drinnen.


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich fahr eh nit bei nass  egal ich nehm auch slick
> Mit der mary haste spass der is wahnsinn


Grillst wohl auch nicht im Winter....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

@Zerzal rr soll nicht besser sein vom Schutz der wär im Park auch nicht zu gebrauchen aber halt was fürn Sommer da besseres rollverhalten  für zu Hause reicht der vom Schutz her locker hier sind kaum steonblöcke wie im Park 

Und wegen Druck. Hab ich bisher fast immer nach Gefühl gemacht und nie Probleme. Park ist für nen HD so oder so nix in snake skin karkasse


----------



## Orby (19. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Was da ein RR gegenüber einen HD anders machen soll musst du mir aber erklären... Vorausgesetzt die richtige Version ist drauf...
> 
> 
> Das Blaue Schwalbe Manometer ist Gold wert... Immer dabei mittlerweile... Vor allem wenn du mit so ner Lümmel Pumpe pumpen musst ist schnell mal n Bar zu wenig drinnen.



Also der RR wäre mir auch zu extrem. Nicht dass ich ein Schlechtwetterfahrer wäre, aber im Trail kann es doch halt mal feucht sein.  In einem anderen Treat war die Erfahrung, dass wohl etwas schlechter bei Bremsen. 
Bin mal gespannt was berichtest Zwerg. 

Das mit dem 1 Bar ist mir genau so passiert. Über 30 Grad, genervt dass keine 500 m weit kommst, obwohl ich die Topeak Pumpe habe, ist dicker für mehr Volumen und trotzdem klein, knapp über ein Bar bloß vorm messen drin gewesen. 
0,2 Bar können viel ausmachen. Hab mal eine Reifentest in Erinnerung der MB, soweit ich weiß sind beim anheben von 1,6 auf 1,8 Bar die Durchschläge super zurückgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> @Zerzal rr soll nicht besser sein vom Schutz der wär im Park auch nicht zu gebrauchen


Da wär ich mir nicht ganz so sicher... SS ist SS und SG ist SG. Ich glaube nicht das bei HD oder RR die Karkasse da gross anders sein wird. Rein vom Durchschlag....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Da wär ich mir nicht ganz so sicher... SS ist SS und SG ist SG. Ich glaube nicht das bei HD oder RR die Karkasse da gross anders sein wird. Rein vom Durchschlag....


Hab ich das behauptet?  das wollte ich gar nicht damit sagen


----------



## Orby (19. Juli 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> @Zerzal rr soll nicht besser sein vom Schutz der wär im Park auch nicht zu gebrauchen aber halt was fürn Sommer da besseres rollverhalten  für zu Hause reicht der vom Schutz her locker hier sind kaum steonblöcke wie im Park
> 
> Und wegen Druck. Hab ich bisher fast immer nach Gefühl gemacht und nie Probleme. Park ist für nen HD so oder so nix in snake skin karkasse



Ich fahr den HD EVO SnakSkin im Park. Finde nichts daran aus zu setzten. Wobei der erste HD ein Loch hatte was nicht dicht zu bekommen war beim Umbau auf Milch. Ob es vom Park war oder schon eher ist fraglich. 
Der Schlauch hatte auf jeden Fall einen schönen Durchschlag.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Bin vorne auf 1,8 -1,9 und hinten 2,2-2,1  muss jeder selbst testen kann man ja nicht verallgemeinern.
Luftprüfer hab ich den teuren für 30€ von topeak  hat mich immer genervt das alles was anderes anzeigt deswegen dacht ich hop egal gibste was aus und haste was gutes


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Also der RR wäre mir auch zu extrem. Nicht dass ich ein Schlechtwetterfahrer wäre, aber im Trail kann es doch halt mal feucht sein.  In einem anderen Treat war die Erfahrung, dass wohl etwas schlechter bei Bremsen.
> Bin mal gespannt was berichtest Zwerg.


Ganz genau. Ich habe auch bei denen heissen Temperaturen längere nasse Pasagen in der Abfahrt gefunden. Teils auch gleich hinter Kurven oder am frühen Morgen über Wiesen.... Auch sehr trügerisch


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

Ich werde evtl gleich nachm duschen den Bericht vom roadtrip schreiben da gibt's näheres zu Reifen und Platten


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Hab ich das behauptet?  das wollte ich gar nicht damit sagen


Wollt ich dir auch nit unterstellen....


----------



## Orby (19. Juli 2015)

Mein BikeBuddy seine alte Standpumpe hat 0,5 Bar zu wenig angezeigt. Seine Conti Reifen haben so geeiert, der hat sich  die Karkasse kaputtgefahren. 1,5 Bar, ohne alles knapp 90 kg und harte Fahrstil, kein Wunder.


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Letztlich bleibt das was wir machen ein verschleiss Sport. 
Erstrecht wenn noch der Spagat zwischen Stabilität / Haltbarkeit und Gewichtsoptimierung gemacht wird.....


----------



## Orby (19. Juli 2015)

Ist halt ein Kompromiss immer zwischen Grip und Pannenschutz.

Mit der normalen SnakSkin kann ich runter auf 1,5 und 1,6 bei nassen Wurzeln, dann ist aber sowieso der Speed raus. im Park muss ich auf 1,9 bis 2,2 Bar.
Wobei ich jetzt bei tubeless bereit wäre im Extremfall bereit auf 1,3 zu gehen. Aber dann wirklich mit Bedacht fahrend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Wieso unterscheidet ihr eigentlich immer zwischen Park und anderen Trails? 
Geht es da drum das man in kürzerer zeit einfach mehr nach unten Ballert?
Gut ok ich war noch nie im Park aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dort die Trails so viel heftiger sind als irgend welche Bergwanderwege? 
Mal abgesehen von künstlichen Bauten. Drops und so..... Und natürlich keinen Wanderer...
Gerade wenn man nicht so der Jumper ist sondern mehr technisch vorblockt schnell mit rumpeln und so da werden doch die Belastungen zb für Reifen ähnlich sein....


Ich meine manchmal wenn man sich die Videos von Park xx anschaut hat man das Gefühl das die Wege da schön rausgepützelt sind.... Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

So Jungs. Damit ihr alle wenigstens etwas an dem tollen roadtrip teilhaben könnt gibt's jetzt nen kleinen Bericht mit paar Bildern und meinen eindrücken vom Rad  

Eig war geplant: Spicak, Saalbach-Hinterglemm, leogang, Sella ronda und livigno. Da wir aber aufgrund meiner Mittelohrentzündung später los mussten hats am ende nur für spicak, Saalbach-Hinterglemm und leogang gereicht...  Nichtsdestotrotz trotzdem eine wunderschöne Zeit gewesen  

Zuerst 4 Stunden Fahrt von Thüringen nach spicak  








Campingplatz hatten wir zum Glück noch in Deutschland - Sicherheit geht vor   dort haben wir uns schön eingerichtet nachdem wir noch ein dreitagesticket für 41 Euro gekauft haben. 





Am selben Tag gings noch paar Runden in den Park welcher wirklich zu empfehlen ist. Es war nicht viel los. Auch am Wochenende nicht und die Strecken waren verhältnismäßig gut wie wir später am schlechten streckenzustand in leogang erfahren würden. 





Grade um Sprüngen zu üben ist der Park sehr gut geeignet. Dort haben wir sogar Ludwig Döhl vom Cube Action team getroffen  geht ganz schön ab der Typ 

That's me!  Schön eingesaut 



Abends würde typisch Thüringisch gegessen da wir nen Rost extra mit hatten  



Leider hatten wir in den ersten zwei Tagen ich glaube 7 Platten und über 10 Löcher. Also größtenteils durchschläge. Zumindest ich mit meinem Stereo und faltreifen. Kumpel mit downhiller und Drahtreifen im ganzen Urlaub ohne Platten. Bei mir waren alle Platten hinten. Als flickzeug und Schläuche erstmal alle waren und wir ziemlich genervt waren, kamen wir auf die glorreiche Idee den 7fach geflickten Schlauch in der Mitte längs aufzuschneiden und um den hinteren Schlauch drum zu legen. Seitdem hatte ich im Rest des Urlaubes nur noch einen Platten der wohl auch dem schlechten Zustand des Profils nach dem ganzen rumgehacke geschuldet war  

Weiter ging es nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm. Dort hatten wir zufälligerweise ein gutes drei Sterne Hotel gefunden. Es gab Frühstück und die Joker-card mit der man alle liften in Saalbach-Hinterglemm nutzen Kann für nur 25 Euro pro Nacht. Bei dem Angebot entschieden wir uns, dort gleich fünf Nächte zu bleiben, was ich als gute Entscheidung entpuppte  

Blick vom Hotelzimmer 




Die trails in Saalbach-Hinterglemm sind größtenteils schön angelegt. Für alle könnensstufen was dabei. Blue line, pro line, und z line eher für Anfänger. Hackelbergtrail, Buchegg und x line eher für fortgeschrittene. 
Bahn von blue und pro line 



Inklusive bikewash



Gemütlich mit der Gondel. Für mich bisher Neuland aber ich habe es genossen  die Abfahrten waren anstrengend genug bei der Hitze 



Kühe auf der z line die auch ne Menge Kuhfladen verursachten die dann in der Gondel schön gestunken haben da sie sowohl an und als auch am Rad verteilt waren  



Tagsüber gab's aufgrund der Hitze meist was kühles  




Abends wurde selber gekocht..... 



Oder es gab landestypisches essen 




Natürlich kamen mensch und Material bei etwas insgesamt 300 Abfahrtskilometern und etwas 35.000 Abfahrtskilometern nicht ungeschoren davon  









Die Bilder von den zahlreichen Kratzern und schürfwunden erspar ich euch  halbschale hat am ende trotzdem im ganzen Urlaub gereicht. Ich bin der Meinung dass es quatsch ist sich komplett einzupacken da man dadurch meist die Fahrweise noch riskanter gestaltet und somit wohl noch härter stürzt.. 

Wir waren nur ein Tag in leogang - zum Glück. Sehr ausgefahren. Überall bremswellen. Viel zu enge kurven. Einzig die Sprünge waren ganz gut gebaut. Das alles bei etwa 30 Euro für ein tagesticket. 
Da war Saalbach-Hinterglemm deutlich schöner vor allem für enduro Fahrer. Dort gab es auch haufen bremswellen aber man gewöhnt sich dran und wenn man mit viel Geschwindigkeit drüber brettert ist es halb so schlimm   

Blick vom hackelberg 



Die letzten 100hm zum hackelbergtrail muss man aus eigener Kraft bewältigen 



Aber die Mühe lohnt sich. Man wird bei zügiger Fahrweise mit knapp 20min Abfahrt und 1000 Abfahrtskilometern belohnt :Bier: 

Am letzten Tag war zufällig noch Benny Herold (deutscher dh und enduro Meister bei den masters), den wir von zu Hause kennen im selben Hotel. Mit dem sind wir noch ne runde am Abreisetag gedreht. Das war nochmal ein kleiner Höhepunkt mit nem Profi zu fahren. Richtig gut drauf der Typ und hat ein Riesen Spaß gemacht!   

Alles in allem hat sich das Stereo super geschlagen! In spicak und Saalbach-Hinterglemm ist ein enduro meistens ausreichend. Allerdings sollte man in Drahtreifen investieren sonst wird man Probleme mit Platten bekommen  meine Laufräder laufen nahezu komplett rund trotz einiger durchschläge sowohl vom Reifen als auch vom hinterbau. Reifen hinten komplett fertig aber das ist kein Wunder  magic Mary vorn hat sich super geschlagen - ich liebe diesen Reifen  ansonsten 4 paar Bremsbeläge drauf gegangen und halt paar Kratzer am Rahmen sowie ne kleine delle von nem Sturz an der rechten kettenstrebe. Aber nix wildes soweit  

Das wars erstmal  hoffe ich hab nix wichtiges vergessen und der Bericht hat euch gefallen


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. Juli 2015)

Gut gemacht


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

Noch nie sowas geschrieben vorher  

Ein was hab ich vergessen. Das wird sofort nach ergänzt 

Edit: done


----------



## Zerzal (19. Juli 2015)

Geile Sache....! 

Fotos könnten teilweise direkt bei mir ums Eck entstanden sein......


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Juli 2015)

Meine Finger glühen mehr als in dem ganzen Urlaub


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wieso unterscheidet ihr eigentlich immer zwischen Park und anderen Trails?
> Geht es da drum das man in kürzerer zeit einfach mehr nach unten Ballert?
> Gut ok ich war noch nie im Park aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dort die Trails so viel heftiger sind als irgend welche Bergwanderwege?
> Mal abgesehen von künstlichen Bauten. Drops und so..... Und natürlich keinen Wanderer...
> ...


Bei mir ists so dass im Park erstens viel mehr Abfahrtskilometer zusammen kommen und dort viel mehr Steine sind. Sowas hab ich zu hause fast nie. Hab eig nur weichen waldboden und vlt mal paar Wurzeln. Deswegen die ganzen Platten bei mir


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Juli 2015)

Das Leben kann so ätzend sein.
3 Wochen Urlaub vorbei wie nix 
Könnt grad ausflippen heut wieder Spätschicht zu haben 
Glaub muss mir was anderes suchen, scheiss aufs Geld.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Das Leben kann so ätzend sein.
> 3 Wochen Urlaub vorbei wie nix
> Könnt grad ausflippen heut wieder Spätschicht zu haben
> Glaub muss mir was anderes suchen, scheiss aufs Geld.


 Scheisse ich seit gut 15 jahre drauf..... Und es geht mir Guuuut!! Und so kann es  bleiben..... Und danach wird es Besser....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Juli 2015)

Was machste? Nix?


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juli 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Bei mir ists so dass im Park erstens viel mehr Abfahrtskilometer zusammen kommen und dort viel mehr Steine sind. Sowas hab ich zu hause fast nie. Hab eig nur weichen waldboden und vlt mal paar Wurzeln. Deswegen die ganzen Platten bei mir



Wenn du das so definierst....wir Bahnen zum grössten Teil durch pedalieren ersetzen, künstliche bauten durch natürliche Gegebenheiten, paar illegale Drops und die Bike-Waschanlage durch den Heimischen Gartenschlauch..... Dann darf ich wohl behaupten in einem grossen Park zu leben.....


----------



## Orby (20. Juli 2015)

@kampf.zwerg danke für den Bericht, interessant zu lesen. 
Bin aber sturr und bleibe bei meiner Meinung  , zu wenig Druck. Hast es ja selber richtig erkannt, Waldboden und Steinfelder sind nicht das gleiche. 
Ich kenne es zum Glück vom Vinschgau und uns im Park hier. 

@Zerzal Thema Park, ich bezieh mich mal auf den auf den vor meiner Türe in Hindelang. Ist aber angeblich bekannt für seine materialmordende Art. 
Im Trail kannst Du ja immer wieder verschnaufen, immer ein paar Meter anstrengend und dann wieder etwas flowig. 
Hier in Hindelang hast Du nur 500 HM und ca. 3 km Abfahrt. Dafür aber alles nacheinander folgend. Ich fahre es nicht ohne Pause ganz runter. Eher sogar 2 Pausen, eine kurze eine etwas längere. 
Man bremst spät und viel, meist sehr ausgewaschen da täglich viele Biker durchknallen, DH Reifen ziehen eine andere Furche als unsere Trailreifen. 
Du hast viele kleine und große Absätze, verblockte und steinige Stellen. Du bist einfach die ganze Zeit konzentriert und klar natürlich Gas geben und Spaß haben.

Ich hab im Vinschgau 2 - 2.500 Tiefenmeter am Tag gut weggesteckt, aber 1.500 Tiefenmeter im Park fühlen sich mindestens genauso wenn nicht schlimmer an.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @kampf.zwerg danke für den Bericht, interessant zu lesen.
> Bin aber sturr und bleibe bei meiner Meinung  , zu wenig Druck. Hast es ja selber richtig erkannt, Waldboden und Steinfelder sind nicht das gleiche.
> Ich kenne es zum Glück vom Vinschgau und uns im Park hier.
> 
> ...


Thema Luftdruck haste meine Unterstützung...

Ansonsten beschreibst du eigentlich die Trails die ich hier finde ziemlich genau..... Nur das halt nicht immer so viele Furchen sind da es eben offiziell Wanderwege sind. Durch das hat es auch öfter mal sehr schwere bis fast unfahrbare Passagen.

Das Video das ich eingestellt habe ist ein Larifari weg. In Meinen Augen schön zu fahren aber Bubi einfach...

Natürlich fährt man hier eher nur einmal runter da der Uphill doch anstrengend ist.
Mann kann es sicher nicht mit einem Park einfach so 1:1 vergleichen. Aber wie mir scheint bläst es ins selbe Horn....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> In erster Linie Papa.  dann mal hier mal dort... Haupsächlich in der im Event bereich
> 
> Thema Luftdruck haste meine Unterstützung...
> 
> ...


Welches video?


----------



## Orby (20. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Thema Luftdruck haste meine Unterstützung...
> 
> Ansonsten beschreibst du eigentlich die Trails die ich hier finde ziemlich genau..... Nur das halt nicht immer so viele Furchen sind da es eben offiziell Wanderwege sind. Durch das hat es auch öfter mal sehr schwere bis fast unfahrbare Passagen.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du schräg zum Hang fährst, weißt dass wenn Absteigst nach dem Aufschlag vermutlich 5-10m den Hang runterpurzelst, oder denkst Du bist flott unterwegs und hörst wie von hinten einer Ankachelt an Dich (war ein Speci Demo, also 200mm Federweg und ein Fahrer der damit umgehen konnte), Du aber weißt das auf den nächsten 300-400 m nirgends ihn vorbeilassen kannst, das alles zusammen macht es zu dem Thema alles nacheinander, schwer.
Im Hometrail kennt man es, weiß das es das Bike richten wird. Hier bist eher an Deinem persönlichen Limit, aber gleichzeitig eine fahrende Blockade für die DH Jungs.

Edit: und gleichzeitig läufst auf Jungs mit einem HT oder Tourenfully auf. Ist einfach eher wie auf einer Rennstrecke bei einem 24 Stunden Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (20. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Wenn Du schräg zum Hang fährst, weißt dass wenn Absteigst nach dem Aufschlag vermutlich 5-10m den Hang runterpurzelst, oder denkst Du bist flott unterwegs und hörst wie von hinten einer Ankachelt an Dich (war ein Speci Demo, also 200mm Federweg und ein Fahrer der damit umgehen konnte), Du aber weißt das auf den nächsten 300-400 m nirgends ihn vorbeilassen kannst, das alles zusammen macht es zu dem Thema alles nacheinander, schwer.
> Im Hometrail kennt man es, weiß das es das Bike richten wird. Hier bist eher an Deinem persönlichen Limit, aber gleichzeitig eine fahrende Blockade für die DH Jungs.
> 
> Edit: und gleichzeitig läufst auf Jungs mit einem HT oder Tourenfully auf. Ist einfach eher wie auf einer Rennstrecke bei einem 24 Stunden Rennen.


das ist natürlich klar wenn da dann viele Biker, egal welcher Klasse unterwegs sind.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. Juli 2015)




----------



## Zerzal (20. Juli 2015)

Heute mal die kühle des Abends und das letzte Licht der grossen Lampe genutzt um noch n bischen Spass zu haben....

1 Token in der Pike mit 75psi+- passt ganz gut. Da liegen auch Sprünge bis n knapper Meter drin.



Bin sogar 11/2 mal hoch getreten...... Insgesamt 571hm und runter volle 570tm Trail spass...

Bin sogar mit der Uphill Leistung zufrieden Heute. Insgesamt 1:10 Fahrzeit....
Leider wars bei der zweiten Abfahrt schon arg düster.... Ich brauche umbedingt eine Brille ohne Tönung. Jemand ne Empfehlung? So mittleres Preissegment.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. Juli 2015)

Ich schenk die ne orangene wenn du willst  also orangene gläser drin, marke uvex


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich schenk die ne orangene wenn du willst  also orangene gläser drin, marke uvex


Danke lieb von dir aber so eine habe ich..... tönt sogar die Gläser automatisch.... Nur leider nicht bis ganz klar..... Aber in der Dämmerung ist das schon zu viel. Aber ohne Fahr ich nicht....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. Juli 2015)

Nene, die tönt nicht, die macht heller.


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Nene, die tönt nicht, die macht heller.



Dann muss die ja ganz besonders sein... mein ist zwar subjektiv vom empfinden auch heller..... da Kontraste verstärkt werden aber ab einem gewissen Punkt ist es dann eben auch mit so einer Dunkler also ohne....

Ne ich siche ne absolut klare für Dämmerung und Nachts....
Aber Dank dir


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. Juli 2015)

Kann ich dir .... Moment


----------



## Orby (21. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Oakley Racing Jacket gegönnt.
http://de.oakley.com/de/mens/sunglasses/sport-sunglasses/racing-jacket-reg-/category/m020307

Bei meiner alten haben mir die Augen getränt ab ca. 10° Grad vom Fahrtwind. Da ich gerne helle Gläser mag, habe ich mir die Brille selbst konfiguriert, also Farben am Rahmen und die Gläser.
Man kann die Gläser schnell tauschen, hat ein festes Etui und Band für den Hinterkopf.

Hab die zwei hellsten Gläser genommen, das eine davon ist gelb und verstärkt den Kontrast super. Damit kannst auch in der Dämmerung fahren.  

http://www.optik24plus.de/oakley_scheibenfarben.html

Ich hab das Persimmon und glaube das VR 50.


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Oakley Racing Jacket gegönnt.
> http://de.oakley.com/de/mens/sunglasses/sport-sunglasses/racing-jacket-reg-/category/m020307
> 
> Bei meiner alten haben mir die Augen getränt ab ca. 10° Grad vom Fahrtwind. Da ich gerne helle Gläser mag, habe ich mir die Brille selbst konfiguriert, also Farben am Rahmen und die Gläser.
> ...





Sehr Interesant.... Muss ich mir genauer anschauen.....  
Allerdings die Gelben Glässer lassen etwas mehr Licht durch als meine jetzigen. Aber nicht viel vermutlich nur teilweise befriedigend....und bei Licht für mich nicht brauchbar, da ich im Gegensatz zu dir, bei Sonnenschein sehr dunkle Gläser bevorzuge...

Was mich etwas stört sind die wechsel Gläser. Hatte ich mal bei der Adidas hat mich imme genervt. Hab sie dann nur mit eine Glas benutzt. Toll war aber wenn das n Kratzer hatte wurde es einfach ersetzt.  Die Preise bei der Oakley gehen ja mächtig auseinander. Bis 100.- unterschied gürs gleiche Modell....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. Juli 2015)

http://www.kawasaki.de/de/accessori...id=0600WlhZXFhaWllYWF1cXVxdXVhaWFhbXkYMDUUsLQ

Die hab ich, hat 3 wechselbare Gläser
1x Klar
1x Irridium (nimmt brutal das UV licht raus)
1x Orange


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> http://www.kawasaki.de/de/accessori...id=0600WlhZXFhaWllYWF1cXVxdXVhaWFhbXkYMDUUsLQ
> 
> Die hab ich, hat 3 wechselbare Gläser
> 1x Klar
> ...


Link führt nur auf startseite......

Die brillen sin preis mässig ja recht interessant.....

Wenn es nur ums Runterfahren gehen würde, wärs recht einfach.... Goggle und gut ist.... Aber das löst mein Problem auch nur teilweise. Nachts am See lang ohne Brille...? Ne danke


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. Juli 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/Kawasaki-Motorrad-Sonnenbrille-Ersatzgläsern-BikerWorld/dp/B00UDCAF78


----------



## Orby (21. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sehr Interesant.... Muss ich mir genauer anschauen.....
> Allerdings die Gelben Glässer lassen etwas mehr Licht durch als meine jetzigen. Aber nicht viel vermutlich nur teilweise befriedigend....und bei Licht für mich nicht brauchbar, da ich im Gegensatz zu dir, bei Sonnenschein sehr dunkle Gläser bevorzuge...
> 
> Was mich etwas stört sind die wechsel Gläser. Hatte ich mal bei der Adidas hat mich imme genervt. Hab sie dann nur mit eine Glas benutzt. Toll war aber wenn das n Kratzer hatte wurde es einfach ersetzt.  Die Preise bei der Oakley gehen ja mächtig auseinander. Bis 100.- unterschied gürs gleiche Modell....



Die Preise sind unterschiedlich, da es fertige Modelle gibt und die wo man konfigurieren kann.
Ich hab es mir selbst zusammengestellt über den Händler, wollte unbedingt zwei helle Gläser.

Edit: bin zu meinem Händler an so einem bewölkten aber sehr hellen Tag, hab dann vorm Laden durch die Gläser alle geschaut und es mir dann ausgesucht. 
Die Jacket beschlägt sehr wenig, und die Augen sind gut geschützt.


----------



## Orby (21. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> http://www.kawasaki.de/de/accessori...id=0600WlhZXFhaWllYWF1cXVxdXVhaWFhbXkYMDUUsLQ
> 
> Die hab ich, hat 3 wechselbare Gläser
> 1x Klar
> ...



Preislich super interessant.


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Die Preise sind unterschiedlich, da es fertige Modelle gibt und die wo man konfigurieren kann.
> Ich hab es mir selbst zusammengestellt über den Händler, wollte unbedingt zwei helle Gläser.
> 
> Edit: bin zu meinem Händler an so einem bewölkten aber sehr hellen Tag, hab dann vorm Laden durch die Gläser alle geschaut und es mir dann ausgesucht.
> Die Jacket beschlägt sehr wenig, und die Augen sind gut geschützt.


Ja so mach ich das auch... Aber mit Wald um 2100 uhr hat das nichts mehr gemein. Da helfen dann wirklich nur noch absolut klare Gläser. Ist natürlich subjektiv. Aber die ist schon Geil optisch mein ich. Werd ich bei Optiker mal anschauen gehen. 

Momentan habe ich ausser für sport nur günstige Brillen. Hab kein bock da ständig drauf auf zu passen.... Kinder und so.... Aktuell habe ich 6 stück Nectar.... 2 sind super 1 ok die anderen scheiss Qualli mit welle in der Optik.... aber wurst wenn sie an Arsch geht


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juli 2015)

Da sucht man ne Brille für die späten Stunden und was bekommt Mann statt dessen....? Ne Piko 4 .....

Und obwohl es erst hiess Liefertermin 2 Wochen+ soll sie laut Track & Trace morgen in Meinem Altpapierkasten sein.....
Bin ich ja gleich doppelt gespannt


----------



## Orby (22. Juli 2015)

@Zerzal muß irgendwie daran denken wenn ich es lese


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

@Orby 
Da gehe ich aber lieber Hungrig einkaufen.... Da kommt zu 99% was leckres mit nachhause....

Wollt schon länger ne Lupine.... Nur der Preis hat nie gepasst. 

Das China Teil welches ich habe ist n Witz
Und wie es im Leben so ist, wenn man es am wenigsten erwartet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (22. Juli 2015)

Die Piko ist echt gut. 

Hatte letztes Jahr auch so ein Erlebnis, wollte Fahrradhanschuhe kaufen, kam dann mit Pedalen nachhause


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Die Piko ist echt gut.
> 
> Hatte letztes Jahr auch so ein Erlebnis, wollte Fahrradhanschuhe kaufen, kam dann mit Pedalen nachhause


Wenn Mann loszieht, kommt Mann eben nicht gerne mit leeren Händen nach Hause...


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

ding dong ding dong wer klingelt an der Tür? Vielleicht ist es der Weihnachtsmann...... NEIN!!! Aber fast...







Mann ist die Klein...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. Juli 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07/22/muschi-mittwoch-raus-aus-dem-wald/


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07/22/muschi-mittwoch-raus-aus-dem-wald/


Falls ich so einen mal auf frischer Tat ertappe..... Alter Schwede der wird froh sein wenn die Bullen endlich eintreffen....

Da fragt man sich doch WER im Wald nichts zu suchen hat!!! 

Also Fallensteller RAUS aus dem Wald!!!!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. Juli 2015)

so siehts aus. Ich steck dem sein Nagelbrett in seinen Popo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (22. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Falls ich so einen mal auf frischer Tat ertappe..... Alter Schwede der wird froh sein wenn die Bullen endlich eintreffen....



Dito! Bei mir bräuchts aber keine Polente mehr. Da wär eher der Sani angesagt...


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Dito! Bei mir bräuchts aber keine Polente mehr. Da wär eher der Sani angesagt...


Sani. Hast du n knall!!! Der bekommt keinen sani....das Recht hat der verwirkt


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

So Jungs..... Auf in die Nacht!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. Juli 2015)

Hau rein  viel spass


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juli 2015)

So wieder unten. Hab nur eine Abfahrt gemacht.  400hm halt. Ist schon was anderes in der Nacht. Die Piko ist der Knaller! Für hoch langen die beiden kleinen Stufen locker und runter kann man ordentlich Fahren. Nicht so wie am Tag da wäre ne Wilma oder so zusätzlich am Lenker besser. Aber wir Biken ja wir flüchten nicht.

Wenn es nicht so gewittert hätte heute Nachmittag wäre vermutlich noch mehr Gas drin gelegen. Aber es war ordentlich nass
Was es definitiv braucht ist ne Brille mit klaren Gläsern. Die flieg-Viecher verfolgen dich... Wahnsinn!

War fast beängstigend was einen da so für Augen aus dem Feld und Wald an leuchten zig Katzen, Füchse unter anderem 2 Jungtiere und Hasen hab ich gesehen. Kühe und Schafe sowieso...

Es war einfach Geil!








Hab ich mir verdient.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juli 2015)

Cool muss ich auch mal machen aber die Augen nunja  bisschen kackstift geht einem schon  
Wildsau muss nich sein


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Cool muss ich auch mal machen aber die Augen nunja  bisschen kackstift geht einem schon
> Wildsau muss nich sein


Ne muss nicht.... Wir haben da ab und an auch Wölfe... Wer weiss
Im downhill fällt es nicht so auf, da hat man zu tun. Aber beim uphill.... Mann... kuck ich in die Wiese zack leuchten da 20-25 Punkte.... Un da waren keine Kühe  ist einfach Hammer was da nachts so los ist. 


Ist echt empfehlenswert. Kein Mensch steht im Weg, angenehm kühl und ruhig wars auch. 

Unangenehm ist, wenn einem während des downhill plötzlich so ne Fallensteller Fantasie durch den Kopf geht.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Unangenehm ist, wenn einem während des downhill plötzlich so ne Fallensteller Fantasie durch den Kopf geht.....




Sollte man vermeiden


----------



## michio666 (23. Juli 2015)

Moin Leute,

ich habe einen Guten Kontakt für Cube Klamotten. Habe jemanden kennengelernt der einen Fahrradklamotten Laden hatte. Restbestände. Habe gerade Shorts  und Jacke geliefert bekommen. Top. Alles original und eingeschweißt. Falls jemand noch was braucht.

mfg Michi


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Sollte man vermeiden


Absolut..... 
Die eine Hassen Biker die andren Autofahrer.... Trottel!! Muss man schon Angst haben das einem die Radmuttern gelöst werden....


Was ich noch ergänzen wollte....
Die Piko mit dem 3,3hA Akku lässt sich wunderbar am Helm montieren. Merkt man während der Fahrt nichts von.
Nur für den Lampenkopf werd ich mir noch die GoPro halterung oder das M3 Dingens holen. Das ist sonst beim Bell mit Mips etwas fummlig und mühsam. Akku hinten ist kein Problem. Nur mit montiertem Kinnbügel hab ich es jetzt noch nicht probiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juli 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich habe einen Guten Kontakt für Cube Klamotten. Habe jemanden kennengelernt der einen Fahrradklamotten Laden hatte. Restbestände. Habe gerade Shorts  und Jacke geliefert bekommen. Top. Alles original und eingeschweißt. Falls jemand noch was braucht.
> 
> mfg Michi




Sehr gern, was gibts denn noch?


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juli 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich habe einen Guten Kontakt für Cube Klamotten. Habe jemanden kennengelernt der einen Fahrradklamotten Laden hatte. Restbestände. Habe gerade Shorts  und Jacke geliefert bekommen. Top. Alles original und eingeschweißt. Falls jemand noch was braucht.
> 
> mfg Michi





Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Sehr gern, was gibts denn noch?


Schlisse mich an.....


----------



## Orby (23. Juli 2015)

Nigthrides haben was für sich.

Im Uphill erkennt man den eigenen Wald nicht mehr, jedes Geräusch wird zu einer Erinnerung an den letzten Horrorfilm 
Und im Downhill lenkt nichts ab, absoluter Focus auf den Trail. Finde es ein klasse Training für das Feeling auf dem Bike.

Hast Du den Akku am Helm oder im Rucksack. Meine RFR ihr Akku ist zu groß und schwer, also ist er im Rucksack.
Mein BiekBuddy hat die Piko, natürlich bessere Ausleuchtung und Lichtstärke, für den Preis der RFR (hab einen super Testpreis bekommen) kann ich aber nicht meckern, P/L absolut top. Ist natürlich oder vermutlich ganz sicher chin Ware.

Werde mal nachher bei meinem anderen BikeBuddy seine Pike mit Token versehen. LV 301 Spielen und Testen am Setup. Mal sehen was ich ihm zusammenbastel am Setup.

Edit: Gerade gesehen Frage war beantwortet. War auf der falschen Seite unterwegs.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juli 2015)

Steig wieder um auf den ProRide aufm Dach  @Zerzal 
Der Free ist zu kurz mir kippt jedesmal das Vorderrad runter und mein Rahmenschutz den ich gekauft hab bringt so auch nix weil der Halter an einer anderer stelle ist. Beim Pro klappts viel besser zudem isses da schon immer einfacher das Bike fest zu machen.


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juli 2015)

@Orby

Falls du die Frage wegen Akku am Helm meinst? Ja habe absichtlich die Piko4 deswegen genommen damit der Akku an Helm kann. Wiegt iwie was um 125g. Merkt man praktisch nichts von.


----------



## Duc851 (23. Juli 2015)

Will jemand rein zufällig seine grüne Mattoc Comp loswerden? -> Bitte melden


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Steig wieder um auf den ProRide aufm Dach  @Zerzal
> Der Free ist zu kurz mir kippt jedesmal das Vorderrad runter und mein Rahmenschutz den ich gekauft hab bringt so auch nix weil der Halter an einer anderer stelle ist. Beim Pro klappts viel besser zudem isses da schon immer einfacher das Bike fest zu machen.


Jo danke alles Klar. Hab mit den FreeRide angeschaut. Würde wenn dann den OutRide mal ausprobieren...... Aber das Rad gebastel kackt mich jetzt schon an... hmmm wenn mir jemand für günstiges Geld ne AHK montiert kommt son Dingens für hinten drauf ins Haus..... Garage...


----------



## Orby (23. Juli 2015)

Ich hab den OutRide, klar wegen Carbon. 
Natürlich super stabil das Bike fixiert. Nur zwei Nachteile: 
* von Haus mit 20 Steckachse, der Adapter ein Links und Rechts abgedrehtes Rohr kostet ca. 30 €
* nur 20 Steckachse abschließbar, mit dem 15 mm Adapter nicht mehr. 

Hab das Bike nach hinten montiert, so bleibt der Lenker sauber und die Tauchrohre der Gabel stehen nich voll im Wind. Am Sitzrohr wird das Bike sowieso dreckig. 

Vorhin am LV 301 MK 10 geschraubt und Setup ausgefahren. Leider ein M Rahmen, fahrfertige 12,4 kg mit 1x11. Die Dinger haben schon was  paar BunnyHops gezogen, die waren glaube ich doppelt so hoch wie mit meinem 
Wenn die Dinger nicht so teuer wären, dann mhhhhh. Aber dann eher ein Santa Cruz oder Mondraker


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich hab den OutRide, klar wegen Carbon.
> Natürlich super stabil das Bike fixiert. Nur zwei Nachteile:
> * von Haus mit 20 Steckachse, der Adapter ein Links und Rechts abgedrehtes Rohr kostet ca. 30 €
> * nur 20 Steckachse abschließbar, mit dem 15 mm Adapter nicht mehr.
> ...



Ist nicht dein ernst? Mit 15er Achse kann ich das Bike nicht gegen Diebstahl sichern ohne irgendwo noch n Fahrradschloss rum zu frimeln...? 
Mit dem völlig überteuerten Adapter hät ich mich ja noch anfreunden können....wtf! Scheiss auf die Leitungen am Unterrohr....! schibble ich eben 2 schlitze in den Gummi der ProRide Klemmung....

Meine Bikes fahren ebenfalls mit Blick nach hinten...... Mehr oder weniger aus den selben Gründen wie deine...

Santa ist geil umd da gäbe es noch einige Andere....
aber ich bleibe meinem Stereo erstmal treu....
Vorher holen ich mir, wenn Asche über ist, noch n Dirt oder Trial Bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (23. Juli 2015)

Also mitm stereo hat alles ohne probs geklappt  der thule is echt praktisch


----------



## Orby (23. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ist nicht dein ernst? Mit 15er Achse kann ich das Bike nicht gegen Diebstahl sichern ohne irgendwo noch n Fahrradschloss rum zu frimeln...?
> Mit dem völlig überteuerten Adapter hät ich mich ja noch anfreunden können....wtf! Scheiss auf die Leitungen am Unterrohr....! schibble ich eben 2 schlitze in den Gummi der ProRide Klemmung....
> 
> Meine Bikes fahren ebenfalls mit Blick nach hinten...... Mehr oder weniger aus den selben Gründen wie deine...
> ...



Wir haben damals beim Vinschgautrip die Bikes nie aus den Augen gelassen. Aber einfacher Trick, meins war in der Mitte, links und rechts war jeweils ein Bike mit dem ProRide abgeschloßen 

Natürlich bleibe ich meinem Stereo treu. Fährt sich super spaßig. Davos Tour wird gerade geplant, wohl in 3 Wochen die fast 9.000 TIefenmeter in 2 Tagen geplant. 
Deswegen Check nächste Woche, neue Bremsbeläge vorne und neue XT-Kette drauf.


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Wir haben damals beim Vinschgautrip die Bikes nie aus den Augen gelassen. Aber einfacher Trick, meins war in der Mitte, links und rechts war jeweils ein Bike mit dem ProRide abgeschloßen


Das ist definitiv keinen dumme Idee... mit denen Breiten Lenker gibt das n schönes Gewirr.... 
Allerdings würde ich auf Trips wo das Bike längere Zeit unbeaufsichtigt auf den Auto steht dann doch über ein zusätzliches Schloss nach denken. Wenn man mal schnell an der Tanke ist oder im Restaurant was isst, mag das Tuhle Schloss ja ok sein. Aber so schwer ist das jetzt auch nicht zu öffnen..... 
Will jetzt auch nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen..... 
Leider leider aber Realität... 


Viel spass in Davos....  Gute Unterkunft Soll das Hotel Ochsen in Davos sein. Kenne es aber selber nicht. Nur vom hören sagen. Preise scheinbar auch ganz ok. 
Keine Ahnung obs stimmt....aber n Bekannter meinte kürzlich das sie 180mm+ nicht mit allen Bahnen hoch nehmen. Nur so zur Info..... aber bitte nicht schlagen falls man mir Misst erzählt hat.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. Juli 2015)

Hat von euch jemand Fox Handschuhe?
Würd da gern mal was wissen


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juli 2015)

Ric1974 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Bike
> Anhang anzeigen 405382
> und das mein Problem
> Anhang anzeigen 405383 Anhang anzeigen 405384
> ...





Ric1974 schrieb:


> Ja ist der Bolzen am Hauptlager ,ich komme mit meinem Werkzeug leider nicht ran oder
> ich müsste das große Kettenblatt erst abnehmen.
> Hab das Bike jetzt zum Händler gebracht, meine sorge ist das die Schwinge durch die Belastung
> einen Schaden hat. Den Schriftzug hab ich mir bei Ebay besorgt.



Bike wieder ready....?

Was haben sie gemacht? Bolzen gebrochen?


----------



## hitspo (24. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand Fox Handschuhe?
> Würd da gern mal was wissen



Heute sind meine Fox Ranger gekommen. Bin bisher zufrieden, aber kann erst morgen genaueres sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. Juli 2015)

Ich war vor ner weile im stadler, riesen laden, fox handschuhe schön und gut nur das der linke handschuh im gegensatz zum rechten verblasstes logo hat. 
Heute kamen 2013er modelle von monster und fox und genau das gleiche spiel, ein handschuh hat ein kräftigeres monster zeichen als der andere. Ist das normal? Vom
Liegen etc kann das ja eher nicht passieren, besonders bei 2 verschiedenen geschäften innerhalb 3 monate.


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich war vor ner weile im stadler, riesen laden, fox handschuhe schön und gut nur das der linke handschuh im gegensatz zum rechten verblasstes logo hat.
> Heute kamen 2013er modelle von monster und fox und genau das gleiche spiel, ein handschuh hat ein kräftigeres monster zeichen als der andere. Ist das normal? Vom
> Liegen etc kann das ja eher nicht passieren, besonders bei 2 verschiedenen geschäften innerhalb 3 monate.



Ich nehme an, du warst in "Monnem"?!
Der Laden ist nicht gerade der Bringer...
Wenn du schon in der Ecke bist, geh zu Engelhorn Sports oder zu Kalker in Ludwigshafen.

Zu den Handschuhen: Wenn die übereinander liegen, kann die Farbe der Logos schon ausbleichen. Der untere Handschuh bekommt dann eben nicht so viel Licht ab.

PS: Ich hab die Fritzz Blackline und seid vorgestern die Race Armourgel. Wenn schon Cube, dann richtig...


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juli 2015)

Der absolute Inbegriff von Folw....






Freiheit pur....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (25. Juli 2015)

Hahaha @Zerzal gerade gekauft und angeschaut  
Neben Rad Company einer der besten 

Ja black ich werd mal vorbei schauen wenn ich mal dort bin


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. Juli 2015)

Wow! Den Kurs würde ich auch gerne mal finden: Da stehen Bikes am Streckenrand und warten drauf, mitgenommen zu werden...


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. Juli 2015)

Wenn schon Flow, dann das hier:


----------



## Ghostrider_ (25. Juli 2015)

Bald kommt noch






und 






Bis dahin kann man ja sowas schauen


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juli 2015)

Genau!


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 407019
> 
> 
> Hahaha @Zerzal gerade gekauft und angeschaut
> ...


Ist ja witzig..... Hab n auch gekauft.....  Grad dabei


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juli 2015)

Unreal ist schn geiler Movi. Aber was mich jetzt echt netvt ist das sie bei den Extras keinen Deutschen Untertitel drin haben...
Für den Preis hät ich das jetzt echt erwartet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. Juli 2015)

Leute was habt ihr für Knieschoner? Hab mir den K-pact und von Fox den Launch mal zum testen bestellt. Die Oneal die ich hab sind einfach zu klein. Hätt ich größer nehmen sollen letztes Jahr.
Schreibt bitte paar Worte zu euren Schoner


----------



## Zerzal (27. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Leute was habt ihr für Knieschoner? Hab mir den K-pact und von Fox den Launch mal zum testen bestellt. Die Oneal die ich hab sind einfach zu klein. Hätt ich größer nehmen sollen letztes Jahr.
> Schreibt bitte paar Worte zu euren Schoner



iXS Carve.

Sitzt gut und fühlt sich angenehm an. Finde sie von Preis-Leistung ok und den Spuren nach zu urteilen funktionieren sie
Gehen auch n bischen übers Schienbein. Obwohl ich sie meistens erst Oben anziehe, lässt sich damit locker n paar Hundert Höhenmeter uphill treten. Man schwitzt zwar gut aber das ist ja generell so mit dem Typ Schoner. Sonst auch im uphill angenehm. Drücken oder scheuern nicht.
Wichtig ist das man sie Richtig anzieht. Sie sind Links/Rechts vorgegeben.
Können wenn sie neu sind abfärben.... Seit ich sie gewaschen habe ist es ok.
Bis jetzt zufrieden würd sie wieder kaufen.





Mich würde generell gleich mit interessieren was ihr sonst noch so für Protektoren fahrt. Hose? Oberkörper? ect.....?


Selbst fahr ich manchmal noch mit Ellenbogenprotektor iXS Flow.
Überlege mir aber noch irgend n Knöchelschutz gegen umknicken anzuschaffen. Da bin ich prädestiniert für. Falls also jemand nen bequemen kennt.....? Immer raus damit.
Über Hosen habe ich auch schon nachgedacht.


----------



## michio666 (27. Juli 2015)

Alles auf den Bildern in fast allen Größen. Wenn ihr paar Teile zusammenstellt frag ich mal an.


----------



## michio666 (27. Juli 2015)

cube preise
trägerhose lang 35 statt 99
trägerhose kurz 30 statt 89
short blau 29 statt 59
short gelb 25 statt 59
short schwarz 25 statt 59
short grau 30 statt 69
short blau-weiss-schw 35 statt 69
radlerhose 25 statt 49
innenhose 8 statt 19
shirt schwarz 15 statt 29
kids trikot 12 statt 40
jacke schwarz 35 statt 119
jacke grau 30 statt 89
jacke blau 30 statt 89
hoody 30 statt 79
damen radler bunt 25 statt 74
damen radler schwarz 25 statt 74
damen short 25 statt 69

hier nützliche infos zur grössenwahl
maße der jacke:
im liegen gemessen,
ungedehnt
von achsel bis achsel
von schulter bis unten
s 50 und 64cm
m 52 und 66cm
l 54 und 68cm
xl 56. und 70cm
xxl 58 und 72cm

maße der shorts :
bundweite im liegen gemessen,
ungedehnt
s 40cm
m 42cm
l 45cm
xl 48cm
xxl 51cm
dazu noch verstellbar

kinder trikot grössen
128
140
146
152
158
164


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Juli 2015)

ja mei, des will ich auch


----------



## Zerzal (27. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> ja mei, des will ich auch


HaHa das war genau das erste was ich dachte als ich das gesehen habe...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. Juli 2015)

naja bis jetzt macht die Folie was sie soll 

Ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr, Frühschicht is immer so "Früh"  

@michio666  du hast Post


----------



## Orby (27. Juli 2015)

@Ghostrider_  Hab die IXS Carve. Habe ich nicht die Dir empfohlen Zerzal? Bin auch top zufrieden damit.
Mein BikeBuddy hat die ION K_Pact, hatte davor die IXS Carve. Meinte die seien noch etwas besser sogar.

Heute sind meine IXS Hammer Ellbogenschoner gekommen. Sind Hartschalen für den gelegentlichen Parkbesuch, für 25 € OK. Nicht schlecht, wenn man es aber öfters macht, würde ich die 45 € Assault nehmen.


----------



## Zerzal (27. Juli 2015)

Jop hast du mir empfohlen Orby....  
Bei den Ion wären der K_Pact Select Knee noch interessant. 




So noch 1 oder 2 mal rocken, mal schauen ob ich genügend Zeit finde, dann geht mein Schätzchen am Do in den Service-Urlaub..... Kann es mal etwas ausspannen  Hat es sich verdient...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (28. Juli 2015)

Ich behalte den Ion, ich wollte den schon immer seit ich den einmal in nem Heft gesehen hab  da wusst ich noch nicht mal das der toll ist aber er ist echt einfach sau bequem und super Qualität. Falls jemand ein paar Oneal Zipper will sag bescheid  haben nichts und knapp 1 Jahr alt


----------



## Zerzal (30. Juli 2015)

So... Alle Bikes sind beim Freundlichen im Srvice..... KeFü ist auch bestellt und die Mary kommt hoffentlich auch gleich... Das wär toll mann das wird wieder Teuer.... 

Ich im Pack stress....und die arme Kare liegt immer tiefer Das schlimmste am Campen ist die scheiss packerei

Morgen nacht wird auf Teer gerockt  erst ma 98er Tanken....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (31. Juli 2015)

Wo gayts hin? xD


----------



## Zerzal (31. Juli 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Wo gayts hin? xD


Oberhalb Rimini. Ned so weit heuer... Aber egal Hauptsache Sonne, Strand und gutes Essen... und Wein natürlich  


Hoffentlich keinen Stau vor'm Loch....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (31. Juli 2015)

Viel spass  lass was hören von dir


----------



## Zerzal (31. Juli 2015)

Danke.... Ja mach ich

erstmal muss der rest vom Gelump jetzt in die Karre.... Dann hoffe ich auf ne Mütze Schlaf.

Ooo am Loch stehen sie schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (31. Juli 2015)

Nicht stressen lassen, ist ja Urlaub. Viel Spaß


----------



## Zerzal (31. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Nicht stressen lassen, ist ja Urlaub. Viel Spaß


ADHS bedingt schwierig. Aber ich gebe mir mühe. Sobald ich die 1 einlege und die Kutsche vom Hof rollt geht es mir super. 


Aber danke. wird schon klappen...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (31. Juli 2015)

Ostsee Tour war richtig der Hammer! Auch auf Radwegen und Landstraßen kann man Spaß haben. Sowas zu machen kann ich nur weiterempfehlen  

Am Ende waren es von thüringen bis hoch 720km in 6 fahrtagen. Ein Tag haben wir (sogar ein Kumpel der nicht fährt sonst) 200km mit Gepäck geschafft.  

Homies hacken mit'n Stereo hat mir trotzdem Iwanen gefehlt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orby (31. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> ADHS bedingt schwierig. Aber ich gebe mir mühe. Sobald ich die 1 einlege und die Kutsche vom Hof rollt geht es mir super.
> 
> 
> Aber danke. wird schon klappen...



Kenne ich, bin an der Grenze dazu.

Wenn Langeweile hast, schau mal was ich gefunden habe. Reizt mich gerade sehr:
http://www.cycleholix.de/2014/12/test-raceface-atlas-flat-pedale/
Aber meine haben bisher nur etwas Spiel.

Gerade im Ochsen in Davos gebucht für August. Super zwei Esel die im Ochsen absteigen


----------



## Zerzal (31. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Kenne ich, bin an der Grenze dazu.
> 
> Wenn Langeweile hast, schau mal was ich gefunden habe. Reizt mich gerade sehr:
> http://www.cycleholix.de/2014/12/test-raceface-atlas-flat-pedale/
> ...


Wow die RaceFace sehen wirklich nicht nur Schick aus auch der Bericht kling vielversprechend.
Alternativ schau dir noch die Sixpack Skywalker 2 bin immer noch sehr zu frieden. Grip ist super. Fuss versetzen one anheben nicht möglich. Manchmal fast nervig
Sollten sich sehr ähnlich sein die beiden Pedale. 

Ja der Ochsen soll sehr beliebt sein bei Biker. Ticket soll man dort auch günstig bekommen..... Must mal nachfragen. Die Tour Davos-St.Moritz soll auch sehr gut sein link kenst du sicher schon....http://www.davos.ch/aktivitaeten/sommer/bike/mountainbike/
http://traildevils.ch/Trails


----------



## Orby (31. Juli 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wow die RaceFace sehen wirklich nicht nur Schick aus auch der Bericht kling vielversprechend.
> Alternativ schau dir noch die Sixpack Skywalker 2 bin immer noch sehr zu frieden. Grip ist super. Fuss versetzen one anheben nicht möglich. Manchmal fast nervig
> Sollten sich sehr ähnlich sein die beiden Pedale.
> 
> ...



Der Ochsen passt vom PL und laut Holidaycheck 95% Weiterempfehlung. Freeriderpackage ist mit Biketransferkarten schon dabei. Die Tickets kriegt man sowieso, sobald dort in einem Hotel oder Pension absteigst. 
Nur die erste AB war schon falsch, hoffentlich ist das kein schlechtes Omen. 

An den Atlas reizen mich die schrägen Pins und die schlanke Bauform sowie Gewicht. 
Meine HT (Chin) wiegen 286 Gr und haben nur 11mm Bauhöhe. Für 130 € fand ich das klasse. Dazu haben die 20 Pins je Pedal, also 10 auf jeder Seite die jeden normalen Schuh zerlegen.


----------



## Zerzal (31. Juli 2015)

Ach und @Orby wenn du da bist kaufst dir im Laden ne Flasche "Schälle-Bur" den Gelben mit Honig...und zwei kleine Gläser dann habt ihr lustige Abende


----------



## Zerzal (31. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Der Ochsen passt vom PL und laut Holidaycheck 95% Weiterempfehlung. Freeriderpackage ist mit Biketransferkarten schon dabei. Die Tickets kriegt man sowieso, sobald dort in einem Hotel oder Pension absteigst.
> Nur die erste AB war schon falsch, hoffentlich ist das kein schlechtes Omen.
> 
> An den Atlas reizen mich die schrägen Pins und die schlanke Bauform sowie Gewicht.
> Meine HT (Chin) wiegen 286 Gr und haben nur 11mm Bauhöhe. Für 130 € fand ich das klasse. Dazu haben die 20 Pins je Pedal, also 10 auf jeder Seite die jeden normalen Schuh zerlegen.


Was ist AB?


Bezüglich Pins. Es kommt gar nicht so sehr auf die Anzahl an. Hab ich gemerkt aber die Schregen seitlichen Pins haben schon was..... Gewicht Atlas / Skywalker sollte sehr ähnlich sein. Ich glaub die RaceFace werd ich auch mal testen. Suche immer noch was fürs Acid. Stereo bekommt dann die die besser Taugen.


----------



## Zerzal (31. Juli 2015)

So Karre voll bis unter/ aufs Dach. Gnade Gott dem Zöllner der mich das ausladen lässt

Rock on!!! BB


----------



## kampf.zwerg (4. August 2015)

Weiß jmd ob und wo man die Schraube da herbekommt? Die hält das schaltwerk am schaltauge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (4. August 2015)

Ist eine Innensechskant mit Senkkopf. Keine Ahnung welche Größe, kannst aber ruhig weiterfahren. 
Die fixiert nur das Schaltauge, mehr nicht, war die Aussage damals von meinem Händler.


----------



## hitspo (4. August 2015)

Also bei mir ist es ne Kreusschlitzschraube...
Aber das war ja auch gar nicht die Frage


----------



## kampf.zwerg (5. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ist eine Innensechskant mit Senkkopf. Keine Ahnung welche Größe, kannst aber ruhig weiterfahren.
> Die fixiert nur das Schaltauge, mehr nicht, war die Aussage damals von meinem Händler.


Weiterfahren schon. Aber wenn man so die steckachse normal anzieht dreht das Laufrad nicht mehr frei und wird gebremst. Und es ist jedes Mal beim Laufrad ausbauen sehr kompliziert wenn das schaltwerk jedes Mal rausrutscht..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## peter-dd (5. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Bald kommt noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ,  aus was fürn Film isn das letzte video, denn die Gute treibt sich da bei mir in Dresden rum


----------



## Ghostrider_ (5. August 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Wow ,  aus was fürn Film isn das letzte video, denn die Gute treibt sich da bei mir in Dresden rum





Das ist der Film  mehr kenn ich nicht  war zufällig mal irgendwo im Facebook der Link und ja die machen auf ihrer Seite nur so zeug


----------



## Hornco (5. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Weiß jmd ob und wo man die Schraube da herbekommt? Die hält das schaltwerk am schaltauge



Servus!

Bei mir hat die Schraube schon bei der Auslieferung gefehlt. Hab dann höflich bei Cube per Email gefragt, ob sie mir nicht so eine Schraube zusenden können(das war freitags). Am Montag hatte ich dann Post von Cube. Inhalt: Komplettes Schaltauge und 5 oder 6 solcher Schräubchen. War super!
Also vielleicht auch einfach mal lieb anfragen


----------



## Black-Falcon (5. August 2015)

@kampf.zwerg ,@Ghostrider_ : Wie seid ihr eigentlich mit eurer TRS Dual zufrieden?! Gibts irgendetwas zu beanstanden? Habe nämlich vor, diese nächste Woche einzubauen. Es kommen dann auch gleich neue Scheiben (VR203) und Beläge aufs Radl...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (5. August 2015)

Nope  hatte ich am stereo und da war sie komplett plastik, am fritzz ist sie aus metall  super teil, noch nie kettenverlust gehabt


----------



## Black-Falcon (5. August 2015)

Klingt gut! Welche hattest du am Stereo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (5. August 2015)

Thema Knieschoner: Hab mir die Ion K_Pact und die Fox Lauch Pro geordert. Größe M war wohl keine gute Idee... Die Fox sind sogar noch enger, als die K_Pact! Für welche dünnen Beinchen sind die denn bitte gedacht?

Edit: Die Fox gingen nicht mal über die Wade...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (5. August 2015)

Hehe ja ich hab deswegen beide in L noch genommen und L passt super. 

Den normalen bb dual war das eben, der aus alu, ist nur schwarz deswegen dacht ich ist aus plastik 
Der am fritzz ist aus stahl.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (5. August 2015)

bin nicht ganz so zufrieden. macht zwar ihren job meistens aber hatte schon zwei kettenabwürfe nach außen.. keine ahnung wie sowas geht. richtig eingestellt hab ich sie jedenfalls. 

und der taco unterm rahmen macht auch kaum sinn da er mit nem 38er kettenblatt auf selber höhe ist und somit keinen schutz bietet. geht aber auch nicht zu verstellen. ist das bei dir auch so @Ghostrider_


----------



## Black-Falcon (5. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Hehe ja ich hab deswegen beide in L noch genommen und L passt super.


Laut der Ion-Page werde ich wohl XL nehmen müssen... Werde aber vorsichtshalber mal L dazu bestellen... 



Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Den normalen bb dual war das eben, der aus alu, ist nur schwarz deswegen dacht ich ist aus plastik
> Der am fritzz ist aus stahl.


Ok. Habe auch den TRS Dual geordert. Wegen 60g geb ich nicht mehr aus... Zudem ist Stahl etwas robuster.


----------



## Black-Falcon (5. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> bin nicht ganz so zufrieden. macht zwar ihren job meistens aber hatte schon zwei kettenabwürfe nach außen.. keine ahnung wie sowas geht. richtig eingestellt hab ich sie jedenfalls.
> 
> und der taco unterm rahmen macht auch kaum sinn da er mit nem 38er kettenblatt auf selber höhe ist und somit keinen schutz bietet. geht aber auch nicht zu verstellen. ist das bei dir auch so @Ghostrider_



Danke für den Hinweis! Klingt natürlich nicht so berauschend...


----------



## Black-Falcon (5. August 2015)

@kampf.zwerg : Ist dir das im Park passiert oder auf normalen Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (5. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @kampf.zwerg : Ist dir das im Park passiert oder auf normalen Trails?


Sowohl als auch 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (5. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ohje...
Da freut man sich, endlich die blöde Kette zu bändingen und dann sowas... 
Werde es wohl drauf ankommen lassen. Ohne wird es schließlich auch nicht besser. Im schlimmsten Fall, muss noch eine C.Guide dazu. 

@Ghostrider_ : Welche Knieschoner hast du eigentlich getestet und letzten Endes behalten? Wenn dir L passt, wäre es gut wenn du mir mal deinen Oberschenkelumfang und den Wadenumfang nennen könntest. 
Ich lieg bei 46 bzw. 38cm.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (5. August 2015)

Ich hab die ion behalten, umfang keine ahnung, schätze so 100x 100   ne wirklich ke ahnung.

Muss ich mal schauen kampf.zwerg aber soweit ich weiß schützt das schon, ich schick ein bild. Kette war echt noch nie unten und ich hab schon brutales geschrubbel hier in der gegend.


----------



## Black-Falcon (5. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich hab die ion behalten, umfang keine ahnung, schätze so 100x 100   ne wirklich ke ahnung.
> 
> Muss ich mal schauen



Kommt mir bekannt vor. Werde dann mal die FOX, ION und die RF in L/XL bestellen...



Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> kampf.zwerg aber soweit ich weiß schützt das schon, ich schick ein bild. Kette war echt noch nie unten und ich hab schon brutales geschrubbel hier in der gegend.


Das macht mir Hoffnung.


----------



## Orby (5. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ohje...
> Da freut man sich, endlich die blöde Kette zu bändingen und dann sowas...
> Werde es wohl drauf ankommen lassen. Ohne wird es schließlich auch nicht besser. Im schlimmsten Fall, muss noch eine C.Guide dazu.
> 
> ...



So schlecht ist die C-Guide gar nicht. Hatte sie am 29 Stereo und jetzt am 160. Wenn die Schaltung korrekt eingestellt ist, hatte ich noch nie einen Abwurf. Solange die Kettenlinie stimmt. 
Hab sogar die Kette schon bei 1x11 mit Syntace KeFÜ am 301 von meinem Kumpel abgeworfen 
Sein Gesicht war klasse, Zitat: hab ich noch nie geschafft. 
Wie immer kriege ich alles klein


----------



## Black-Falcon (5. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Hab sogar die Kette schon bei 1x11 mit Syntace KeFÜ am 301 von meinem Kumpel abgeworfen
> Sein Gesicht war klasse, Zitat: hab ich noch nie geschafft.
> Wie immer kriege ich alles klein


Der wird dir sicher sein "Urbi et ORBY" gegeben haben...
Wie fährt sich das 301 im Vergleich zum Stereo?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (5. August 2015)

@Black-Falcon 
Machste mir noch den schlüssel klar?  
Würd mich freuen


----------



## Black-Falcon (5. August 2015)

Klar. Ich schreib dir später noch was dazu. 

Edit: Habe etwas in den passenden Beitrag geschrieben...


----------



## hitspo (5. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> hatte schon zwei kettenabwürfe nach außen.. keine ahnung wie sowas geht.



Frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch. Wenn die richtig eingestlellt ist kann die Kette gar nicht raus. Keine Chance.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (5. August 2015)

@Ghostrider_ dann war dein geschrubbel vlt nicht hart genug für nen kettenabwurf 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (5. August 2015)

Oh ne  glaub ich nicht  kommst mal vorbei ich zeig dir die strecken


----------



## kampf.zwerg (6. August 2015)

Da ist das Ding!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. August 2015)




----------



## kampf.zwerg (6. August 2015)

Okay meine Nabe ist höchstwahrscheinlich hinüber. Die buchsen drehen sich nicht mehr


----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. August 2015)

Kommt davon 
Das wsr zuviel park  für ein bike ohne parkfreigabe


----------



## kampf.zwerg (6. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Kommt davon
> Das wsr zuviel park  für ein bike ohne parkfreigabe


Habs hinbekommen. Boom bitch   sowas will ich gar nicht hören. Nen Fahrrad ist zum fahren da.  

Ich empfehle den Leuten mit dt Swiss Nabe die mal aufzumachen und zu hoffen dass ihr noch kein Wasser oder gar schon Rost drin habt. Fett war bei mir auch keins drin...deswegen der laute Freilauf  
Jetzt läuft alles wieder perfekt

Gleich noch Rock Razor draufgezogen. 





Rollt auf den ersten Metern (barfuß) schon mal super. Mal sehen ob ich morgen dazu komme in Wald zu fahren.  ich werd berichten


----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. August 2015)

Lass mich doch dumm schwatzen


----------



## Zerzal (6. August 2015)

Häiäiäi..... Da gehts ja rund...... 

An Biken ist da nähe Rimini nicht zu denken..... A hast keine Berge und B ist es so sau Heiss allein schon der Gang zum kühlen Bier benötigt ein Bier zur Kühlung aktuell 21:10 28°


Bezüglich TRS Dual. Macht mir mal die Vorfreude drauf ned madig....  Wenn ich zurück bin hab ich die nämlich am Schätzelchen... Bekannte aus m Treff die sie Fahren schwören drauf und die Fahren auf einem anderen Level.  

Dafür kann ich was zum Rock Razor sagen....  Rollt wirklich super. Genial im Uphill. Sehr schnell. ABER nur wenn es trocken ist. Wenn man um die Kurve schiesst und der Ausgang ist nass, dazu noch weicher Untergrund... Juhui dann wirds lustig. hab mich fast hingelegt. Ich denk ich bleib beim Dampf hinten. Der greift deutlich besser wie ich finde. Werde dann erst mal den TrailStar vom VR am HR runter machen so bald ich dann die Mary endlich mal bekomme.  

bis die Tage..... Man vermiss ich mein Bike. Der Scheiss macht süchtig


----------



## Black-Falcon (8. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Gleich noch Rock Razor draufgezogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin gespannt auf deinen Eindruck! Hab den auch schon auf dem Schirm...
Sieht aus als wäre das ein SSkin?!
PS: Fährst du Tubeless?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf deinen Eindruck! Hab den auch schon auf dem Schirm...
> Sieht aus als wäre das ein SSkin?!
> PS: Fährst du Tubeless?


Ja ist ss  

Ne mit Schlauch.  Vertrau ich mehr


----------



## kampf.zwerg (9. August 2015)

Resultat Rock Razor:

Rollt deutlich besser vor allem auf Asphalt. 
Guter Reifen zum driften. Wird bei Nässe lustig den zu fahren.  
Bremsgrip spürbar schlechter. 
Kurvengrip vergleichbar wenn man den Schleifer richtig in die Kurven legt, erst dann greifen die großen Außenstellen. 

Alle Angaben im Vergleich zum HD 

Fazit: für mich persönlich super sommerreifen (jetzt sind wir schon so weit, sommerreifen am MTB). Ist nicht unbedingt was um die besten Zeiten bergab zu holen aber man spart ne Menge Kraft auf den Transfers und kann damit längere oder zügigere Touren fahren. Die kleinen Abstriche auf'n Trail werden wahrscheinlich wirklich erst bei Nässe ausschlaggebend. Ich würde ihn wieder holen. Im Herbst und Winter kommt eh ne Mary hinten drauf. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (9. August 2015)

Klingt schon mal nicht schlecht!
Bin echt am überlegen ob ich den auch aufziehe. Kenne leider niemanden sonst, der den RoRa fährt. Und die Testrunde auf dem 140er Pro, war nicht besonders aussagekräftig.

PS: Wie ist der Razor von der Dämpfung und der Stabilität (Kurvenlage)? Irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten?
Habe häufig gelesen, dass der Razor nicht so stabil sein soll. Zumindest in der SnakeSkin-Variante.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (9. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Klingt schon mal nicht schlecht!
> Bin echt am überlegen ob ich den auch aufziehe. Kenne leider niemanden sonst, der den RoRa fährt. Und die Testrunde auf dem 140er Pro, war nicht besonders aussagekräftig.
> 
> PS: Wie ist der Razor von der Dämpfung und der Stabilität? Irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten?
> Habe häufig gelesen, dass der Razor nicht so stabil sein soll. Zumindest in der SnakeSkin-Variante.


Naja ist halt nen faltreifen da kann man nicht erwarten dass der stabil wie nen drahtreifen ist  aber mir ist im Vergleich zum Hd nix schlechtes aufgefallen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (9. August 2015)

Das ging mal schnell! 

Ich werde den wohl mal ausprobieren müssen...


----------



## Black-Falcon (11. August 2015)

@kampf.zwerg : Wollte den Razor eigentlich schon aufziehen, aber mir wurde zur Razor/Mary-Kombi geraten. Der Hans hat wohl zu wenig Grip, um die mangelnde Bremskraft des Razors auszugleichen. Also muss ich warten, bis Schwalbe die besch.... Mary wieder liefern kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (11. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @kampf.zwerg : Wollte den Razor eigentlich schon aufziehen, aber mir wurde zur Razor/Mary-Kombi geraten. Der Hans hat wohl zu wenig Grip, um die mangelnde Bremskraft des Razors auszugleichen. Also muss ich warten, bis Schwalbe die besch.... Mary wieder liefern kann...


Komme grad von ner Tour mit meinem Vater. Der fährt nen Rotwild Enduro also relativ Vergleichbar mit dem Stereo und hat vorne und hinten den Trail King 2,4 Protection drauf und ich hatte auf Forstwegen und Asphalt immer da Gefühl weniger oder teils gar nicht treten zu müssen  
Trail King wiegt natürlich auch 300g mehr als rr und 200g mehr als mm. Ist sicher vom Durchschlagschutz und grip besser als rr 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (11. August 2015)

Das klingt vielversprechend!
Mich nerven nur die Lieferzeiten von Schwalbe! Kann doch nicht sein, dass die so lange brauchen, um die Produktion umzustellen. 
Ich nehmen an, dein Dad fährt ein R.E1? Hast mal eine Vergleichsrunde gemacht? Das RE1 hat mir auch immer sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Black-Falcon (11. August 2015)

PS: Trailking ist doch die alte Rubber Queen? 2,4 fällt da schon ordentlich breit aus. Müsste ganz schön eng werden am Hinterbau?!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (11. August 2015)

Mir wird die Grip Geschichte immer suspekter, ich mein beim Motorrad ist das ne andere Sache aber im Wald ist mir noch nie was weggerutscht. Ich merk natürlich nen unterschied zwischen der Mary und dem Hans aber sonst, pff


----------



## Black-Falcon (11. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Mir wird die Grip Geschichte immer suspekter, ich mein beim Motorrad ist das ne andere Sache aber im Wald ist mir noch nie was weggerutscht.


Dann fährst du zu langsam... 
Ne, Spaß!
Kann es sein, dass du mit deinem Motorad mehr ans Limit gehst und so eher die Unterschiede erkennst?


Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich merk natürlich nen unterschied zwischen der Mary und dem Hans


Kleine Unterschiede können viel ausmachen, wenn man sich im Grenzbereich bewegt.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall warten bis die Mary lieferbar ist und dann beide Schlappen wechseln. Bis dahin, werden die HDs geschreddert...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (11. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Das klingt vielversprechend!
> Mich nerven nur die Lieferzeiten von Schwalbe! Kann doch nicht sein, dass die so lange brauchen, um die Produktion umzustellen.
> Ich nehmen an, dein Dad fährt ein R.E1? Hast mal eine Vergleichsrunde gemacht? Das RE1 hat mir auch immer sehr gut gefallen.


Jo re.1 aber auf Trails lässt der mich da niemals drauf der weiß wie ich fahre  
Ist halt ziemlich teuer Rotwild. 
Und kill den HD er hats verdient ich hasse diesen Reifen seit spicak 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (11. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Jo re.1 aber auf Trails lässt der mich da niemals drauf der weiß wie ich fahre


Dafür fährt man ja schließlich ein Enduro, oder?! 


kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Und kill den HD er hats verdient ich hasse diesen Reifen seit spicak


Eigentlich hättest dir den Razor sparen können... Dein Hans sah ja schon aus wie ein Semi-Slick... 

Ich werd aber auf jeden Fall mein Bestes geben! Die Woche gehts nach Bayern. Da sollte was zu machen sein!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (11. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Dafür fährt man ja schließlich ein Enduro, oder?!
> 
> Eigentlich hättest dir den Razor sparen können... Dein Hans sah ja schon aus wie ein Semi-Slick...
> 
> Ich werd aber auf jeden Fall mein Bestes geben! Die Woche gehts nach Bayern. Da sollte was zu machen sein!


Isn Enduro ja aber er vertraut mir nicht. Kann ich aber verstehen  

Bikepark oder Trails? In Bayern 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Und kill den HD er hats verdient ich hasse diesen Reifen seit spicak




Weil er so schnell runter war oder weil er net genug grip hatte?
Wenns an dem Verschleiß liegt dann komm, ich hab im Jahr schon 2 Motorradreifen verheizt und die sind net so billig  Ganz normal das die bei der Belastung so schnell runter radiern.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Weil er so schnell runter war oder weil er net genug grip hatte?
> Wenns an dem Verschleiß liegt dann komm, ich hab im Jahr schon 2 Motorradreifen verheizt und die sind net so billig  Ganz normal das die bei der Belastung so schnell runter radiern.


Wegen den Platten  


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. August 2015)

Hahahaah ok


----------



## Ghostrider_ (12. August 2015)

Nächstes ma einfach die SG version dann hällts


----------



## Black-Falcon (12. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Bikepark oder Trails? In Bayern


Geplant sind einige Singletrails mit ordentlichen Abfahrtspassagen. Da geht schon was! 
Park ist mir zu langweilig... Will die Natur erleben.

Noch mal zum Thema Enduro:
Im Grunde ist der Begriff mittlerweile viel zu weit gefasst...
Das Stereo gehört eher zu den zahmen Vertretern der Kategorie.
Für ein waschechtes Enduro, ist die Kettenstrebe zu lang und der Hinterbau zu brav.
Das Bike fährt sich absolut stabil und spurtreu! Allerdings muss man es um enge Kurven prügeln.
Manchmal wünschte ich mir ein etwas verspielteres Handling.

Deshalb setze ich auch große Hoffnungen in den Razor. Wenn der das Stereo ein bissl am Heck schwänzeln lässt, müsste das perfekt passen.



Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Nächstes ma einfach die SG version dann hällts


 Für den Park perfekt! Auf langen Bergpassagen würde ich SS vorziehen...


----------



## Orby (12. August 2015)

Bis zum 2015 Stereo 160 würde ich es nicht als zahm, eher als Bügelmaschine bezeichnen, bügelt einfach über alles drüber. Was es aber auch anfängertauglich macht, da es sehr stabil ist.
Die 2016 haben ja neue Geo, kürzere KS etc. und wohl mehr Gegendruck im mittleren Federweg durch den Ausgleichsbehälter.

@Black-Falcon Du hattest mal nach meinem Eindruck vom LV 301 gefragt. Ein deutlich wendigeres Bike, würde es zum Stolperbiken sofort nehmen.
Im mittleren Federweg aber mit dem FOX RP 23 im LV Tune aber sehr weich. Nicht schlecht aber weich.
War das MK 10 in Gr. M, würde eigentlich L oder sogar XL brauchen. Aber trotzdem, sofort wohl gefühlt und gepasst.


----------



## Black-Falcon (12. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Bis zum 2015 Stereo 160 würde ich es nicht als zahm, eher als Bügelmaschine bezeichnen, bügelt einfach über alles drüber. Was es aber auch anfängertauglich macht, da es sehr stabil ist.


Das meinte ich mit dem braven Hinterbau. Du kannst eben keine große Energie generieren.


Orby schrieb:


> Die 2016 haben ja neue Geo, kürzere KS etc.


Die kürzere KS hat ja bereits das 140er. Deshalb hat es mir damals auch so gut gefallen. Fährt sich ein bisschen verspielter.


Orby schrieb:


> ... und wohl mehr Gegendruck im mittleren Federweg durch den Ausgleichsbehälter..


Du meinst die neuen Fox-Dämpfer mit der Zusatzkammer unten?
Es wird sich zeigen, ob sie die Versprechungen halten können. Bin gespannt wie es sich fährt. Bezweifle allerdings, dass sich viel ändern wird. Gibt schließlich auch keine Grund. Wie du schon sagtest, ist es eine Bügelmaschine. Das wollen viele auch so. Wer das nicht mag, muss umbauen oder etwas anders kaufen...
PS: Den neuen Fox könnten wir ja auch verbauen. Würde da allerdings einen M+ oder CC vorziehen. Wie ich mich kenne, landet der sowieso bald in meinem Stereo. 



Orby schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon Du hattest mal nach meinem Eindruck vom LV 301 gefragt. Ein deutlich wendigeres Bike, würde es zum Stolperbiken sofort nehmen.
> Im mittleren Federweg aber mit dem FOX RP 23 im LV Tune aber sehr weich. Nicht schlecht aber weich.
> War das MK 10 in Gr. M, würde eigentlich L oder sogar XL brauchen. Aber trotzdem, sofort wohl gefühlt und gepasst.


Danke für dein Feedback! 
Die Wendigkeit spricht natürlich für sich. Inwieweit das zu kurze Bike da eine Rolle gespielt hat, wäre natürlich auch interessant. Die 430mm-Kettenstrebe ist allerdings schon ein Wort!


----------



## Zerzal (14. August 2015)

Melde mich Braun gebrannt wieder zurück..... mann war das Heiss...... Teilweise nachts am 0uhr noch über 30°......

Gehe ich euch also wieder auf n Sack.... 


@kampf.zwerg
Da decken sich unsere eindrücke zum rr ja durchaus..... Allerdings finde ich der Reifen ist sehr schnell. Es soll wohl schon Fahrer geben die in an Rennen vorne und hinten fahren.....

Ich denke der rr ist ein Reifen den man nicht eben mal schnell probefahren kann.
Man muss sich eher etwas vertraut machen und ihn und seine Eigenschaften auf den jeweiligen Untergründen sowie sein verhalten in gewissen Situationen kennen lernen. Und dann braucht es einfach noch etwas Mut und Vertrauen den rr an seine grenze zu fahren.
Ich finde das Spektrum zwischen "hält und hält nicht" ist relativ klein und wenn er rutscht dann doch gleich ordentlich.
Wenn sich Harter und Weicher ( oft feuchter) Untergrund viel abwechseln hat der rr einfach seine Tücken.
Da frage ich mich ob das wirklich der Reifen meiner Wahl sein soll....
ein zweites LR mit dem rr wäre vermutlich bei überschüssiger Asche das "i" Tüpfelchen....


Ich fahren am HT den Thunder Burt vorne und hinten und finde den Reifen genial (fahre aber damit hauptsächlich Strasse und Schotter selten s1-max2 deshalb auch vorn/hinzen), aber wenn der Untergrund sehr weich wird, vorallem Gras und Erde, merkt man das sehr schnell. Je weicher und feuchter das wird um so schlimmer wird es.

Ist ja vom Prinzip ein ultra softer rr.
Natürlich lässt sich das nur begrenzt vergleichen. Aber ich finde das verhalten bläst ins selbe Horn sobald es etwas rutschiger wird.


----------



## Orby (15. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Melde mich Braun gebrannt wieder zurück.....
> Gehe ich euch also wieder auf n Sack....



Irgendwas war anders die letzte Zeit, aber jetzt stimmt es wieder  

So nun mal eine Frage von mir.
Beim Anrollen zum Trail auf der Straße, spiele ich gerne etwas mit dem Bike, man kann es auch Showfahren nennen wenn man will 
Beim überqueren der Straße zwischen Autos etc, mache ich Jet Turns, bringe als das Bike in maximale Schräglage, würde tippen auf so 45° Grad (gefühlt natürlich 30°, Reverb natürlich aus dem weg unten).

Dabei entsteht ein schrubbendes Geräusch in der maximalen Schräglage. Folgendes habe ich im Verdacht:
* Der Hinterreifen verformt sich im Hinterbau und schleift, meine persönliche Erklärung
* Erzeugen die Seitenstollen der Marry vorne so ein schrubb Geräusch auf Asphalt? Tippe weniger
* Ist es der tubeless Umbau, laufe ich also Gefahr dass der Reifen von der Felge rutscht? Fahre meist mit 1,7 und 1,8 bar um einfach sicher zu gehen auf den Original Cube 2.7 EM Felgen.

Leider ist es schwer danach zu schauen, wenn man focusiert ist nicht vom Bike zu fliegen


----------



## Zerzal (15. August 2015)

Ja ja 


1* Kannst ja mal versuchen das mit der GoPro zu Filmen eventuel im Serie Modus zu Fotografieren. Eventuell erkennst du bei der Bild analyse ob der Reifen irgendwo schleift oder so nahe an den Rahmen kommt das die Geräusche entstehen. 

2* Ebenfalls mal Filmen?  Wobei ich mir schon vorstellen kann das die Stollen der Mary etwas singen..... 

3* Keine Ahnung 
Die Vorstellung aber, das der Verursacher dort zu finden ist läst ja nicht gerade vertrauen erwachen.... 


Da können schon ein paar Faktoren zusammen kommen. Aerodynamik / Hitze die sich durch die Schräglage verändert und so ne Sachen. Da können schon lustige Geräusche entstehen. Gerade bei der Mary auf Asphalt könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen. 
Der Rahmen ist sicherlich auch ein guter Resonazkörper. 

Aber nur Vermutungen und Theorie da ich immer noch auf meine Mary warte...... Aber wenn ich auf Asphalt gelangweilt Kurven fahre verändert sich die Akustik auch mit HD.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. August 2015)

Mary klingt nach nem offenen auspuff auf der straße  die groben stollen  sowieso sehr laut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (15. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> * Erzeugen die Seitenstollen der Marry vorne so ein schrubb Geräusch auf Asphalt? Tippe weniger



Ja.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (15. August 2015)

Stereo heute wieder tourentauglichkeit bewiesen. Erstaunlich was mit so nem fetten Schleifer möglich ist  










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. August 2015)

Du bist doch Single  deine Zeit hätt ich auch gern als, ich hab zwar schon viel aber ja, wenn die Arbeit nicht wäre


----------



## kampf.zwerg (15. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Du bist doch Single  deine Zeit hätt ich auch gern als, ich hab zwar schon viel aber ja, wenn die Arbeit nicht wäre


Warum Single?  
Naja in zwei Wochen geht's Studium ja auch los dann wirds weniger werden ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orby (15. August 2015)

@hitspo @Ghostrider_  durch die groben Außenstollen hatte ich den Verdacht ja. Auf Aspahlt ist die Marry wirklich sehr laut und eine Qual, gehört ja da auch nicht hin. 
Hatte ihr das Geräusch schon ? 

@Zerzal  grundsätzlich kann es bei tubeless zu schlagartigen Druckverlust kommen, wen sich der Reifen von der Felge löst, weiß nicht ob dies das Burping ist, oder ob es sich auf langsamen Druckverlust durch das Kurvenfahren bezieht. 

@kampf.zwerg  Respekt, scheinst ja ein Konditionstier zu sein mit 2.500 HM. 
Die Jugend halt


----------



## Zerzal (15. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @kampf.zwerg  Respekt, scheinst ja ein Konditionstier zu sein mit 2.500 HM.
> Die Jugend halt




Das habe ich mir auch gedacht.... Der Trainiert doch für den Stoneman....


Wenn ich mir die Geografie so anschaue denke ich das er sehr viel Kurze, intensive und knakige anstige hat und anschliesen relativ lange und immer leicht abschüssige Abfahrten bei denen man dann vermutlich kaum auf der Bremse steht und sich immer wieder erholen kann. 
Was natürlich in keiner Weise heissen soll das das keine gute Leistung ist aber das macht es doch einiges angenehmer. 

Irgendwann muss ich mal in so einer Gegend Bike-Urlaub machen. Das wäre mal ne schöne Abwechslung zu dem ewigen hochgefahre.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. August 2015)

Hat jemand schon revel in the chaos geschaut?  

Ach komm kampf.zwerg die studenten haben doch trotzdem genug zeit


----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. August 2015)

Zerzal komm mal zu mir  wir machen mit dem kampf.zwerg zusammen die gegend unsicher


----------



## Zerzal (15. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon revel in the chaos geschaut?
> 
> Ach komm kampf.zwerg die studenten haben doch trotzdem genug zeit


Ne, aber der Trailer macht Hunger auf mehr...


----------



## Zerzal (15. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Zerzal komm mal zu mir  wir machen mit dem kampf.zwerg zusammen die gegend unsicher


Das müsste man mal ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (15. August 2015)

Sind halt nur 16 min action aber vom feinsten  für 4€ ok weil den brandon kann man unterstützen  
Jaaa wenn das mal vor haben solltest dann planen wir das mal


----------



## kampf.zwerg (15. August 2015)

@Orby @Zerzal ja bin schon ziemlich fit im Moment  jede Woche mindestens 200km und halt auch Training auf der Straße da wird man sehr sehr fit  

Die Anstiege sind hier mit so maximal 250hm zwar nicht so hoch aber halt oft sehr steil und knackig. Die downhills sind sehr vielfältig ist wirklich von locker Rollen bis voll auf der Bremse stehen alles dabei  kann dir nur empfehlen mal in thuringen bike Urlaub zu machen. Wenn ich Urlaub nehmen kann bin ich gern der Guide die Gegend gibt ne Menge her aumen: 

@Ghostrider als duales Student ist das was andres 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (15. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> @Orby @Zerzal ja bin schon ziemlich fit im Moment  jede Woche mindestens 200km und halt auch Training auf der Straße da wird man sehr sehr fit


Saubre Leistung! Respekt! Ka ab ich bei euch mithalten könnte.....? Wahrscheinlich nicht



kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Die Anstiege sind hier mit so maximal 250hm zwar nicht so hoch aber halt oft sehr steil und knackig. Die downhills sind sehr vielfältig ist wirklich von locker Rollen bis voll auf der Bremse stehen alles dabei  kann dir nur empfehlen mal in thuringen bike Urlaub zu machen. Wenn ich Urlaub nehmen kann bin ich gern der Guide die Gegend gibt ne Menge her aumen:



Das ist genau was ich meine. Kurze und knakige Anstiege und danach ne Abfahrt wo sich die Beine vom Anstieg erholen können. Anschließend wieder ein Anstieg wo man sich dann wiederum vom Downhill erholen kann. Und so weiter.......

Auf kleinen Abendrunden fällt mir das wesentlich leichter als wenn ich ganz nach oben möchte und einfach mal 1-2-3 Stunden (ich bin nicht so fit wie du) praktisch ohne Erholungsphase hoch fahre und anschlissend 7-8-9-1000-....... Tiefenmeter am Stück zu killen. Da bin ich unten gut platt auch wenn da bloß 20-30km zusammen kommen... 

Deine Gegend würde mich wirklich mal reizen. Leider ist es nicht gerade ums Eck.....


----------



## Orby (16. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Saubre Leistung! Respekt! Ka ab ich bei euch mithalten könnte.....? Wahrscheinlich nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich nachfühlen, kenne es vom Urlaub oder von paar wenigen Tourrn hier. 

Viele würde aber aber gerne mit dir tauschen um mehr als 150 oder 200 TM am Stück zu haben


----------



## Zerzal (16. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Viele würde aber aber gerne mit dir tauschen um mehr als 150 oder 200 TM am Stück zu haben



Verständlich..... 
Würd ich auch nicht tauschen wollen.... 
Nicht falsch verstehen, will mich nicht beschweren aber etwas Abwechslung ist immer schön.....


----------



## Orby (16. August 2015)

Du brauchst einen Shuttle Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (16. August 2015)

Ach ich hab ne liebe Frau... 

Aber Mann will ja auch seine Beine etwas auf Vordermann bringen....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (16. August 2015)

Mal in die Liga aufsteigen dann hast mehr als nur die Beine auf Vordermann gebracht


----------



## Zerzal (16. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 412652
> 
> Mal in die Liga aufsteigen dann hast mehr als nur die Beine auf Vordermann gebracht


Niemals... Wenn n Moped dann ne Enduro..... . Aber ich spare lieber für n f150


----------



## Ghostrider_ (16. August 2015)

Enduro? Haste doch mit menschlicher Antriebskraft


----------



## Zerzal (16. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Enduro? Haste doch mit menschlicher Antriebskraft


Da hast recht.......Aber was will ich mit ner Ninja oder so in einem Land in dem ich schon mit nem MTB (gefühlt) die Höchstgeschwindigkeit überschreite....


----------



## Orby (16. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Da hast recht.......Aber was will ich mit ner Ninja oder so in einem Land in dem ich schon mit nem MTB (gefühlt) die Höchstgeschwindigkeit überschreite....



Ja darauf muss ich nächste Woche achten, da kann ich nicht meine typischen 20 mehr kostet 20 € fahren. 

F150, schon etwas old school hat aber was. 

Wie wäre der 


 

Wäre so meine Wahl


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Ja darauf muss ich nächste Woche achten, da kann ich nicht meine typischen 20 mehr kostet 20 € fahren.
> 
> F150, schon etwas old school hat aber was.
> 
> ...



 ne du.. N Panzer brauch ich ned.....  Hat da überhaupt n Bike platz? Die Ladefläche sieht iwie so klein aus
Mal vom Preis ganz abgesehen....
Da stell ich lieber noch n Cadillac Escalade neben den 2017er Raptor... 
Für Old school kann man ja noch n 69er Challenger in die Garage stellen..... Dann hat man für jede Situation die richtige Karre

Ps. Orby, f ür n Snta reicht es dann vermutlich auch noch


Und...... Oder....... Ect....... 
Mann sollte stehst einen Traum haben um ihn Leben zu können....

Edit: 20 mehr--- 20€.... habt ihr es gut......


----------



## psx0407 (17. August 2015)

ich wollte mir nützliche informationen über das 160 hpa stereo holen und bin über die suchfunktion auf diesen thread gestoßen.
ich habe mir von gesamt 66 ca. 25 seiten durchgelesen, jetzt höre ich auf, weil es nichts bringt.

fazit:
so gut wie keine nützlichen infos oder erfahrungsberichte hier über das hpa stereo. leider fast nur nicht zum thema passendes geplänkel.
der titel sollte geändert werden, denn der führt nur in die irre...  

psx0407


----------



## Orby (17. August 2015)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ich wollte mir nützliche informationen über das 160 hpa stereo holen und bin über die suchfunktion auf diesen thread gestoßen.
> ich habe mir von gesamt 66 ca. 25 seiten durchgelesen, jetzt höre ich auf, weil es nichts bringt.
> 
> fazit:
> ...



Ja es ist ein lustiger familiärer Treat, nicht nur aufs Bike bezogen. 
Du kannst aber auch direkt Fragen stellen, ich bin mir sicher man hilft dir gerne weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

I'm back from Bavaria... 



psx0407 schrieb:


> ich wollte mir nützliche informationen über das 160 hpa stereo holen und bin über die suchfunktion auf diesen thread gestoßen.
> ich habe mir von gesamt 66 ca. 25 seiten durchgelesen, jetzt höre ich auf, weil es nichts bringt.
> 
> fazit:
> ...



Bist wohl mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden?!
Der Thread heißt Cube Stereo 160 HPA 27.5 und das fahren wir (fast) alle. Also passt das schon mal!
Wenn du Infos suchst, mach einen "Cube Stereo 160 HPA-Infothread" auf oder Frage einfach.
Ohne die netten Zeilen weiter oben, wäre die Bereitschaft sicherlich noch größer gewesen.

PS: Wir fahren lieber unsere Bikes, statt uns mit Lobhudeleien darüber aufzuhalten...


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ich wollte mir nützliche informationen über das 160 hpa stereo holen und bin über die suchfunktion auf diesen thread gestoßen.
> ich habe mir von gesamt 66 ca. 25 seiten durchgelesen, jetzt höre ich auf, weil es nichts bringt.
> 
> fazit:
> ...


Der erste der aus der Reie Tanzt....

Es gibt sehr wohl immer mal wieder nützlich Info hier....
Ausserdem was denkst du wohl warum hier so viel "Familiäres" geplänkel stattfindet? Genau.... Weil das 160er ein geniales Bike ist  Oder willst du schlechtes lesen?

Ich schließe mich der Allgemeinen Windrichtung an, bei Fragen.... Einfach fragen...

Also was willst denn wissen?




Black-Falcon schrieb:


> ......und das fahren wir (fast) alle. Also passt ......



Das musste jetzt sein..... Was....


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PS: Wir fahren lieber unsere Bikes, statt uns mit Lobhudeleien darüber aufzuhalten...


Genau! Wir haben lieber Spass.... Hier.... Und auf m Trail sowieso....


----------



## Orby (17. August 2015)

Hier was interessantes von Vincy

Der Cube Stereo Super HPC 2013 Thread (Non-26")

Werde dies beim Service in Betracht ziehen in den Dämpfer eine Spacer bauen zu lassen.

Edit: noch kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zum Thema Bremsbeläge. 
Hab bei mir die Koolstop rot jetzt vorne und hinten. Die sind dicker als die SRAM Beläge, kriegst also die Bremse am Anfang nicht schleiffrei eingestellt. Sobald es warm wird zieht sich ja das Mineralöl auseinander und es schleift noch mehr. 
Hinten hat mein Bekannter etwas Bremsflüssigkeit rausgelassen, was ich weniger optimal finde. Soll aber dem Blockieren bei hohen Temperaturen entgegenwirken.

Vorteil Shimano, ich sollte nach einem Jahr die Bremsflüssigkeit tauschen, bei Shimano ist dass nicht der Fall wegen DOT. 
Ich habe Mineralöl, wird da empfohlen. Wegen den Dichtungen leider nicht einfach tauschbar. 

Hoffe hab es jetzt nicht durcheinander gebracht mit DOT und Mineralöl.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. August 2015)

In dem Thread wird man immerhin nicht gleich weggebasht wenn mal was fragt weil man zu faul ist alles durchzulesen also frag einfach wo ist das Problem ^^ @psx0407
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung genug über das bike berichtet zu haben (ich sag nur Reisebericht vom roadtrip) und nicht jeder furz zum bike muss hier festgehalten werden  nicht weinen


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

So.... Main Baby ist nach 2 Wöchigem Erholungsurlaub und Wellness-Service erweitert zurück Zuhause....



 

 

@kampf.zwerg 
Du warst doch der Meinung der Tacco bringt nichts weil er zu sehr mit dem Kettenblatt abschließt.....? Habe ich das recht in Erinnerung? 
Kann es sein das du die falsche Tacco grösse raufgezogen hast? 
Und wenn die Kette nach aussen, war es glaube ich...., abfliegt kontrollier mal deinen Umwerfer....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> So.... Main Baby ist nach 2 Wöchigem Erholungsurlaub und Wellness-Service erweitert zurück Zuhause....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413003 Anhang anzeigen 413004
> 
> ...


Gibt's die tacos in versch. Größen? Wusste ich gar nicht meiner war ja so schon drauf. 
Umwerfer passt die Kette ist unten bei der Rolle nach außen runter. 

Kannst du mal den taco von der anderen Seite fotofieren mal sehen ob du nen anderen hast  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Gibt's die tacos in versch. Größen? Wusste ich gar nicht meiner war ja so schon drauf.
> Umwerfer passt die Kette ist unten bei der Rolle nach außen runter.
> 
> Kannst du mal den taco von der anderen Seite fotofieren mal sehen ob du nen anderen hast
> ...


Ich wusste gar nicht das am TM ne KeFü mit Tacco dran ist? Ich dachte da ist die Version ohne dran. 
Den gibt es min. in 2 gössen. Bis 36er und 40er Blatt..... Eventuel gibt es noch andere. 

Foto kann ich machen wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin. Ich habe diese. http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/trs-dual-dmb-guide/ 
Da solltest auch den Tacco sehen.....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht das am TM ne KeFü mit Tacco dran ist? Ich dachte da ist die Version ohne dran.
> Den gibt es min. in 2 gössen. Bis 36er und 40er Blatt..... Eventuel gibt es noch andere.
> 
> Foto kann ich machen wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin. Ich habe diese. http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/trs-dual-dmb-guide/
> Da solltest auch den Tacco sehen.....


Ja ist bei Cube ohne abgebildet warum auch immer. 

Dann hab ich den für 36z hab aber 38er Blatt.... Müsste man ein reklamieren weil die Dinger Kosten 30€ aufwärts 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ja ist bei Cube ohne abgebildet warum auch immer.
> 
> Dann hab ich den für 36z hab aber 38er Blatt.... Müsste man ein reklamieren weil die Dinger Kosten 30€ aufwärts
> 
> ...


Ja absolut. Würde ich reklamieren.... Nützen tuts so auch nichts.....
http://buy.bythehive.com/ethirteen/TRS-dual
Kost haufen Asche das Plaste Zeugs......


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ja absolut. Würde ich reklamieren....
> http://buy.bythehive.com/ethirteen/TRS-dual
> Kost haufen Asche das Plaste Zeugs......


Problem ist nur ich zieh Sonntag weg und Händler nicht um die Ecke 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Problem ist nur ich zieh Sonntag weg und Händler nicht um die Ecke
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ruf in doch mal an und schildere im das Problem.... Oder ne Mail mit Bild..... Soll er dir so n Ding Schicken....

Edit: oder direkt mit Cube Kontakt aufnehmen....?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ruf in doch mal an und schildere im das Problem.... Oder ne Mail mit Bild..... Soll er dir so n Ding Schicken....


Werd ich machen wenn der Umzugsstress durch ist  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

Wer ein Bild zum Taco braucht, dem kann geholfen werden:
 
@Ghostrider_ : Ich hab etwas für dich...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wer ein Bild zum Taco braucht, dem kann geholfen werden:
> Anhang anzeigen 413039
> @Ghostrider_ : Ich hab etwas für dich...
> Anhang anzeigen 413040


Das ist der taco für 40z oder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

Genau. 36 bis 40Z.
Wenn du Detailbilder brauchst: Noch ist das Teil nicht eingebaut...

PS: Ich kann auch mal einen Zollstock dranhalten.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. August 2015)

Rückseite wäre interessant  Danke 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)




----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. August 2015)

Heeeerrlig Dankeschön!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

Kein Thema. Wir sind ja schließlich in einem INFORMATIONS-Thread...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. August 2015)

:Bier: :Bier: :Bier: 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

@Zerzal Wo hast die Mary her? Hast die schon länger drauf? 
Ich will die endlich aufziehen, aber die ist nirgends zu bekommen. Muss ich jetzt extra in die Schweiz fahren, um meinen neuen Vorderreifen zu bekommen?!


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

@kampf.zwerg : Die Schweizer haben zu viel Geld! Zerzal musste natürlich die TRS*+* einbauen...


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

PS: ich weiß nicht ob E13 das geändert hat, aber bei einigen Shops ist die TRS Dual mit 36-40Z angegeben. Meine geht aber bis 34Z runter. 
Eventuell gibts da verschiedene Ausführungen.

Edit: Sind wohl alle mit 36-40 angegeben, aber auf der Scala sind die 34Z noch markiert. Ob das ganze dann noch funktioniert, müsste man mal ausprobieren.
Wer aber mit 2-fach Kurbel und 34 Blatt oben herumfährt, braucht wohl keine Kettenführung, sondern eher einen Motor...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @Ghostrider_ : Ich hab etwas für dich...
> Anhang anzeigen 413040



*freu* *freu* *freu*


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @Zerzal Wo hast die Mary her? Hast die schon länger drauf?
> Ich will die endlich aufziehen, aber die ist nirgends zu bekommen. Muss ich jetzt extra in die Schweiz fahren, um meinen neuen Vorderreifen zu bekommen?!


Über meinen Händler.... Habe aber etwas mehr als 2 Monate gewartet.... aber jetzt ist sie ja da könnte sicher noch welche bekommen....? Müsste man mal schauen......



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @kampf.zwerg : Die Schweizer haben zu viel Geld! Zerzal musste natürlich die TRS*+* einbauen...


Logo... Die Carbon Version gibt s ja ned mit Tacco.... Ne die aus Stahl war grad ned verfügbar und ich wollt das alles auf den Urlaub legen. Die Finne oben finde ich e praktisch.... Schwarz ist auch schick und die 30.- mehr jucken mich dann wenig



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PS: ich weiß nicht ob E13 das geändert hat, aber bei einigen Shops ist die TRS Dual mit 36-40Z angegeben. Meine geht aber bis 34Z runter.
> Eventuell gibt da verschiedene Ausführungen.



Ich meine das ist 34-36 und einmal 36-40
Edite: sollten da nicht sogar 2 verschieden grosse Taccos enthalten sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

Es gibt die als 32-36 und 36-40. Die Scala zeigt eben etwas wanderes an.
Wie oben schon geschrieben:


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Edit: Sind wohl alle mit 36-40 angegeben, aber auf der Scala sind die 34Z noch markiert. Ob das ganze dann noch funktioniert, müsste man mal ausprobieren.
> Wer aber mit 2-fach Kurbel und 34 Blatt oben herumfährt, braucht wohl keine Kettenführung, sondern eher einen Motor...



Bezüglich der Mary: Kannst ja mal nachfragen wann die nächste Lieferung käme. Falls die nicht zu lange auf sich warten lassen, könntest mir ja einen Reifen runter schicken. 

Wäre dann ne Mary-Swiss-Edition...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (17. August 2015)

Willst ne SG Mary ? kann ich dir geben in 10 min  naja ok Fahrtzeit 15 min 

55€
@Black-Falcon


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Mary: Kannst ja mal nachfragen wann die nächste Lieferung käme. Falls die nicht zu lange auf sich warten lassen, könntest mir ja einen Reifen runter schicken.
> 
> Wäre dann ne Mary-Swiss-Edition...


Das dollte kein problem sein. Snake skin solte die in paar Tagen hier sein...... Wir könnten ja n tausch machen..... ?


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

@Ghostrider_ 
Danke für den Vorschlag! 
Will aber die SSkin-Variante. SG ist mir zu schwer. Die gehört auf deinen Fritzz.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @Ghostrider_
> Danke für den Vorschlag!
> Will aber die SSkin-Variante. SG ist mir zu schwer. Die gehört auf deinen Fritzz.



Oki


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Das dollte kein problem sein. Snake skin solte die in paar Tagen hier sein...... Wir könnten ja n tausch machen..... ?


Klingt gut. Ich muss die Woche zu meinem Mech. Wenn der nichts neues weiß, wäre das echt eine Überlegung wert. Was willst den dafür haben. ich dachte die Schweizer tauschen nur gegen bares?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Ich muss die Woche zu meinem Mech. Wenn der nichts neues weiß, wäre das echt eine Überlegung wert. Was willst den dafür haben. ich dachte die Schweizer tauschen nur gegen bares?!


Nen Würth natürlich


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nen Würth natürlich


War ja klar...

@kampf.zwerg , @Zerzal , @Orby : Ghost und ich haben gerade beschlossen, dass wir eine "Cube-Terror-Squad" gründen müssen... Dann treffen wir uns alle und machen irgendeinen Landstrich unsicher!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> War ja klar...
> 
> @kampf.zwerg , @Zerzal , @Orby : Ghost und ich haben gerade beschlossen, dass wir eine "Cube-Terror-Squad" gründen müssen... Dann treffen wir uns alle und machen irgendeinen Landstrich unsicher!


Schwarzwald oder Alpen liegt für alle am nächsten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Schwarzwald oder Alpen liegt für alle am nächsten
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Klingt gut. Der Feldberg wäre doch passend?!


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Schwarzwald oder Alpen liegt für alle am nächsten
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Du weist aber schon wo die Alpen anfangen und wo die so enden... 

Alpen find ich super


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

Geografie ist was für Langweiler... 

PS: Sind doch nur 560km...
https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Alpen/Feldberg+(Schwarzwald)/@50.1667925,5.4840386,7.54z/data=!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x47b89c21701dbdef:0x427f28131547700!2m2!1d6.5120144!2d51.5755955!1m5!1m1!1s0x4790f9a029984eb5:0xa1f6bba4dd67b30!2m2!1d8.0363916!2d47.859721

LOL


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Geografie ist was für Langweiler...
> 
> PS: Sind doch nur 560km...
> https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Alpen/Feldberg+(Schwarzwald)/@50.1667925,5.4840386,7.54z/data=!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x47b89c21701dbdef:0x427f28131547700!2m2!1d6.5120144!2d51.5755955!1m5!1m1!1s0x4790f9a029984eb5:0xa1f6bba4dd67b30!2m2!1d8.0363916!2d47.859721
> ...



Ich nehme dann das Bad im Titensee.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

Wo hüpfst denn jetzt herum? Nahe Bern?


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wo hüpfst denn jetzt herum? Nahe Bern?


ne ned wirklich..... Eher Luzern


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

150km. Das ist doch ein Katzensprung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> 150km. Das ist doch ein Katzensprung...


Nach feldberg oder was meinst du jetzt?


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nach feldberg oder was meinst du jetzt?


Jup...

Edit: Für kampf.zwerg wirds aber bissl weit... 545km sind schon ein Stück! Es sei denn, er zieht in die richtige Richtung um...


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Jup...


Hab ja nie gesagt das ist weit.....  
Nur das DIE Alpen gross sind...


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Hier was interessantes von Vincy
> Der Cube Stereo Super HPC 2013 Thread (Non-26")
> Werde dies beim Service in Betracht ziehen in den Dämpfer eine Spacer bauen zu lassen.


Weißt du schon, was das Ganze kosten wird? Würde eher über einen neuen Dämpfer nachdenken. Mit verkauf des Alten, dürftest du preislich ähnlich fahren...


Orby schrieb:


> Hoffe hab es jetzt nicht durcheinander gebracht mit DOT und Mineralöl.


Ich fürchte doch: Shimano ist nur für Mineralöl ausgelegt. Die Dichtungen vertragen wohl nichts anderes. Avid und Co. verwenden DOT 5.1...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (17. August 2015)

Schwarzwald bin ich dabei  da brauch ich knapp 1 std  Titisee bisschen länger aber ja ich komm hin egal wos ist


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

Feldberg Titensee etwas über 2 Stunden.... Wenns passt dabei...


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

Der heißt Titisee. Nicht Titten_sehen...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (17. August 2015)




----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Der heißt Titisee. Nicht Titten_sehen...


Ist aber nur halb so lustg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Jup...
> 
> Edit: Für kampf.zwerg wirds aber bissl weit... 545km sind schon ein Stück! Es sei denn, er zieht in die richtige Richtung um...


Bad Mergentheim geht's hin 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (17. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Bad Mergentheim geht's hin
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


richtige Richtung....  ps. hast PN


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> richtige Richtung....


Absolut! 
@kampf.zwerg Bist ja in der Nähe von Beerfelden gelandet.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Absolut!
> @kampf.zwerg Bist ja in der Nähe von Beerfelden gelandet.


Das schon aber sonst maximal 200-250 hm am Stück ... Muss mir dort eh erstmal nen Bike Gemeinde zusammen basteln 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. August 2015)

Könnte mal jemand seinen 203er Bremssattel vorne fotofieren. Will den gerade umbauen und müsste wissen, wie viele Unterlegscheiben im etwa drauf kommen.

PS: Die Schrauben sind natürlich auch zu lang...


----------



## Zerzal (18. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Könnte mal jemand seinen 203er Bremssattel vorne fotofieren. Will den gerade umbauen und müsste wissen, wie viele Unterlegscheiben im etwa drauf kommen.
> 
> PS: Die Schrauben sind natürlich auch zu lang...



Unterlagsscheiben...? KA was du genau machen wills...
Ich hab da n Adappter....würd ich dir da auch empfehlen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (18. August 2015)

Perfekt. Danke!
Bei mir waren bei der 180er zig Unterlegscheiben drunter. Ka warum und ob das so richtig war. Erfreulich zu sehen, dass der neue Adapter wohl ohne die Dinger auskommt.
PS: Den Adapter habe ich natürlich. Nur sind da 2 Schrauben dabei. Und man braucht natürlich 4 kürzere Schrauben... 

Edit: Werd jetzt mal die Schrauben besorgen...


----------



## Zerzal (18. August 2015)

Komisch.....
Ich dachte die Pike ist für direkte Montage mit 160er Scheiben vorgesehen.... Was da Unterlagsscheuben verloren haben würde mich mal interessieren.....  Wenn dann Adappter?

Ich habe das von Anfang an mit 203er geordert und das Bike nie mit Original 180er Scheiben gesehen


Ich dachte Cube baut die Dinger in DE zusammen..... Vermutlich importieren sie nebst dem Rahmen auch gleich die Mitarbeiter...


----------



## Zerzal (18. August 2015)

Nach betrachten diese Bild heute Morgne......


Zerzal schrieb:


> So.... Main Baby ist nach 2 Wöchigem Erholungsurlaub und Wellness-Service erweitert zurück Zuhause....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413003 ....



.......habe ich beschlossen mich teilweise von dem hübschen Radium Sunrigle Dekor zu trennen....




Gibt es irgendwo sexy Felgen Dekor zu kaufen? Weiss das wer?
Obwohl ich Schwarz sehr geil finde dürfte da schon ein kleines etwas bunt dran....

Vielleicht lege ich an der Pike auch noch etwas Hand an....


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. August 2015)

So hier ein Bild damit du siehst, welche Unterlegscheiben drauf waren. Der Adapter ist allerdings schon ein 203er. War zu faul, den alten nochmal zu photographieren...

Hier ein Bild der neuen Scheibe hinten:

@Zerzal: Entgegen meiner damaligen Aussage, habe ich mich für eine XT-Scheibe entschieden. Ich geh das Risiko mit den Nieten ein...
No Risk, no Fun!
Im ernst, die RT76 soll sich weniger verziehen. Gerade bei einer 203er passiert das schnell mal.

Was erlauben Shimano... Ich habe fertig:



Wenn ihr noch Detailbilder vom Umbau braucht, sagt einfach Bescheid... 

PS: Beläge habe ich auch gleich mit gewechselt.


----------



## Zerzal (18. August 2015)

Seiht auf den Produktfotos so aus als müsste das so..... Finde ich iwie ned so toll gelöst... Aber egal... 203und gut ist

Kommen gut deine neuen Scheiben...... 
Werde wohl auch beim wechsle auf XT oder eventuel Trickstuff Scheiben gehen..... Mal schauen......


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Seiht auf den Produktfotos so aus als müsste das so..... Finde ich iwie ned so toll gelöst...


Meinst die Original-Lösung mit 180er Scheibe, wie man sie auf der Cube-Page sieht?


Zerzal schrieb:


> Kommen gut deine neuen Scheiben......
> Werde wohl auch beim wechsle auf XT oder eventuel Trickstuff Scheiben gehen..... Mal schauen......


Danke. 
Gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Wichtiger aber ist die Funktion. Wenn die nix taugen, fliegen sie wieder runter...


----------



## Zerzal (18. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Meinst die Original-Lösung mit 180er Scheibe, wie man sie auf der Cube-Page sieht?
> 
> Danke.
> Gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Wichtiger aber ist die Funktion. Wenn die nix taugen, fliegen sie wieder runter...


Jop die meine ich. Sieht versächtig nach der Unterlegescheisserei aus...


 

Die werden schon Funktionieren...


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Jop die meine ich. Sieht versächtig nach der Unterlegescheisserei aus...


Um ehrlich zu sein, sind mir die Unterlegscheiben erst vor kurzem aufgefallen. Vorher hab ich da nie drauf geachtet...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Die werden schon Funktionieren...


Wehe wenn nicht!
Hoffe nur, dass die nicht anfangen zu rubbeln... Sonst flieg ich nach Sakai und stopf die dem Yōzō persönlich in den Rachen...


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. August 2015)

Habe vorhin eine Proberunde gedreht und musste feststellen das mein CTD wohl im A.... ist!
Oh wie ich Fox liebe...


----------



## Zerzal (18. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Habe vorhin eine Proberunde gedreht und musste feststellen das mein CTD wohl im A.... ist!
> Oh wie ich Fox liebe...


Was hat er denn....?


Komm sei ehrlich.... hast ihn doch mit Absicht gekillt damit dir was neues holen kannst ohne das die Regierung stinkig wird...


Aber ich habe in letzter Zeit auch das Gefühl das ich ständig Luft rein pumpe und iwie immer tiefer im sag sitze....??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (18. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Was hat er denn....?


CTD hat keine Kunktion mehr. Egal welche Einstellung ich verwende, er federt immer voll durch... 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Komm sei ehrlich.... hast ihn doch mit Absicht gekillt damit dir was neues holen kannst ohne das die Regierung stinkig wird...


Auf den Gedanken bin ich auch schon gekommen. War aber nicht so... 
Macht mir aber den M+ immer sympathischer. 
Eigentlich war aber zuerst der LRS dran...


----------



## Zerzal (18. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> CTD hat keine Kunktion mehr. Egal welche Einstellung ich verwende, er federt immer voll durch...
> 
> Auf den Gedanken bin ich auch schon gekommen. War aber nicht so...
> Macht mir aber den M+ immer sympathischer.
> Eigentlich war aber zuerst der LRS dran...


CTD federt glaube ich immer voll durch.... Ledigliech die kraft dafür wird beeinflusst. Aber ich denke das weisst du schon. 

M+ hatt ich auch schon mal im Warenkorb.....  eine liste mit kompatiblen Dämpfern wäre mal cool.... Bleibt eigentlich die Cube Garantie erhalten wenn man den Dämpfer tauscht!

Was hast gegen den LRS? Resp. Was erhoffst du dir von einem neu kauf?


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> CTD federt glaube ich immer voll durch.... Ledigliech die kraft dafür wird beeinflusst. Aber ich denke das weisst du schon.


Klar. 
Mit voll durch meinte ich, dass der CLIMB bzw. DESCEND-Mode keine Wirkung zeigt. Der Dämpfer verhält sich immer gleich.
Ist leider kein seltenes Problem bei den Fox-CTD-Dämpfern...


Zerzal schrieb:


> M+ hatt ich auch schon mal im Warenkorb.....  eine liste mit kompatiblen Dämpfern wäre mal cool.... Bleibt eigentlich die Cube Garantie erhalten wenn man den Dämpfer tauscht!


Ich vermute, die versuchen sich dann herauszureden. Wäre mir allerdings egal. Ich will Spaß haben und nicht ständig an die Garantie denken. Zudem bleibt natürlich die Frage, wie sie das überprüfen wollen...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Was hast gegen den LRS? Resp. Was erhoffst du dir von einem neu kauf?


Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen den aktuellen LRS. Allerdings habe ich schon den ersten Höhenschlag am VR entdeckt.
Ein gut eingespeichter und auf den Fahrer optimierter LRS ist einfach stabiler und leichter.
Ich erhoffe mir ein antritt-freudiges und stabileres Verhalten. Auch weil ich dann auf Tubeless umstellen möchte.


----------



## Zerzal (18. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Klar.
> Mit voll durch meinte ich, dass der CLIMB bzw. DESCEND-Mode keine Wirkung zeigt. Der Dämpfer verhält sich immer gleich.
> Ist leider kein seltenes Problem bei den Fox-CTD-Dämpfern...


Gut ok bin da jetzt auch kein Spezialist...  Hatte ich erst kürzlich beim Uphill das da einer meinte der Dämpfer ist am A..... der sperrt nicht....
Muss aber mit meinem auch noch mal zu Händler....Ich habe das Gefühl der verliert was.....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ich vermute, die versuchen sich dann herauszureden. Wäre mir allerdings egal. Ich will Spaß haben und nicht ständig an die Garantie denken. Zudem bleibt natürlich die Frage, wie sie das überprüfen wollen...


Da hast du allerdings recht. Rock on.... Es ging mir mehr darum Falls die das Bike eingesendet haben möchten...... Rein Interesse halber.



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen den aktuellen LRS. Allerdings habe ich schon den ersten Höhenschlag am VR entdeckt.
> Ein gut eingespeichter und auf den Fahrer optimierter LRS ist einfach stabiler und leichter.
> Ich erhoffe mir ein antritt-freudiges und stabileres Verhalten. Auch weil ich dann auf Tubeless umstellen möchte.



Wenn du natürlich einen Höhenschlag hast, musste doch echt google befragen, ist das ja was anderes..... Ansonsten denke ich ist das echt purer Luxus und man muss ordentlich Asche in die Hand nehmen damit sich das lohnt.... Den Schlag würde ich aber erst mal meinem Händler zeigen....Man weiss ja nie am Ende gibts noch Garantie  Weil "Ein gut eingespeichter und auf den Fahrer optimierter" in Kombination mit "stabiler und leichter" klingt nach sehr sehr Teuer


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. August 2015)

Was macht ihr denn immer mit euren bikes? Kriegt doch alles kurz und klein  fox ist top  nur weil ihr mit euren 200kg schon im stand alles voll beansprucht kann keiner was dazu


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn immer mit euren bikes? Kriegt doch alles kurz und klein  fox ist top  nur weil ihr mit euren 200kg schon im stand alles voll beansprucht kann keiner was dazu



Muskeln haben halt ihr gewicht...

Ne ne sind schon "Knackige" Produkte die Fox im Sortiment hat.....



Ach und ausserdem.....wenn ich mich recht besinne wolltest du den Fox damals auch los werden...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. August 2015)

Ich? Nee des war jemand anderes ich wollte nur die remote loswerden.


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich? Nee des war jemand anderes ich wollte nur die remote loswerden.


Nene.... Das warst schon du 
Am stereo noch.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. August 2015)

Da hatt ich gar kein fox ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Ach sorry... Stimmt da is ja n manitou drin sorry


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. August 2015)

unterstellungen hier


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Asche auf mein Haupt.....


Wenn wir chon dabei sind... Was wolltest gleich nochmal rein quetschten dort?  M+ R oder den rc3?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. August 2015)

Monarch plus debon air


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Monarch plus debon air


Danke
Aber da scheint es eben 2 zu geben... Plus R und Plus RC3..... KA ob die von den Abmessungen gleich sind.... Wegen Kanister ned das der an Rahmen knallt....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. August 2015)

216x 63 der rest is egal  bei meinem stereo gings, deins is ja net anders vom rahmen 
Warum aber rockshox? Ich mein jeder hat mal was, kannst dir auch nen ferrari kaufen und bei dem ist in paar monaten was putt. Alle die ich kenne haben mit unter anderem fox und da ist nie was, läuft, alles was ich von rs kenne hat was  deine pike zb, mein kaputt gelieferter dämpfer, meine reverb war von anfang an am orsch, kolleg hatt ne boxxer zum service geschickt und am ende kam sie mit umgedrehtem tauchrohr zurück lauter so rotz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Rein interessehalber..... Mann weiss ja nie wenn man mal an einem echt guten Angebot vorbei geht.... dann weiss ich gleich was passt. Für den Fall das mein Fox sich verabschiedet oder was auch immer....

Meine RS komp. funktionieren  alle tip top.....wäre mir nichts aufgefallen  
Ausserdem passt der m+ optisch ja erste Sahne zu meinem Schätzelchen....
Würde mich auch Interessieen was von Fox noch so passt...?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. August 2015)

Mit den einbaumaßen doch eigentlich alles, der cane creek glaub nicht und auch kein dhx usw aber das ja eh uninterssant 

Denk an die buchsen falls was anderes willst


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Es ging mir mehr darum Falls die das Bike eingesendet haben möchten...... Rein Interesse halber.


Wäre mir neu, dass Cube so etwas verlangt. Könnte höchsten bei einem C68 Rahmen passieren, da dieser ne Stange Geld kostet.
Meistens ist auch nur ein Teil des Rahmens defekt und der wird dann ausgetauscht, sofern noch Ersatzteile vorhanden sind. Unser Rahmen gehört bald auch zum alten Eisen. Die 2016er Stereos haben wieder einen neuen Rahmen.
Kann uns also passieren, dass es in 2 Jahren keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt...
Dann müssen wir eben auf einen neuen Rahmen bestehen! Der wird dann aber natürlich Boost 148 haben und somit kannst du dein HR (Zumindest die Nabe) in den Müll schmeißen.


Zerzal schrieb:


> Ansonsten denke ich ist das echt purer Luxus und man muss ordentlich Asche in die Hand nehmen damit sich das lohnt.... Weil "Ein gut eingespeichter und auf den Fahrer optimierter" in Kombination mit "stabiler und leichter" klingt nach sehr sehr Teuer


Teuer ist relativ.
Wenn der LRS vernünftig zusammengestellt ist und von Hand eingespeicht wird, haste eben etwas vernünftiges. Der Spline1 LRS kostet auch um die 600€ und ist industrielle Massenware.
Auch wenn dieser LRS noch zu den besseren gehört.


Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn immer mit euren bikes? Kriegt doch alles kurz und klein  fox ist top  nur weil ihr mit euren 200kg schon im stand alles voll beansprucht kann keiner was dazu


Nix da! Ich bin weit von den 100kg entfernt und trotzdem hält der Sch... nix aus... 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Ne ne sind schon "Knackige" Produkte die Fox im Sortiment hat.....


Die Betonung liegt auf KNACK...


Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Warum aber rockshox? Ich mein jeder hat mal was, kannst dir auch nen ferrari kaufen und bei dem ist in paar monaten was putt. Alle die ich kenne haben mit unter anderem fox und da ist nie was, läuft, alles was ich von rs kenne hat was  deine pike zb, mein kaputt gelieferter dämpfer, meine reverb war von anfang an am orsch, kolleg hatt ne boxxer zum service geschickt und am ende kam sie mit umgedrehtem tauchrohr zurück lauter so rotz.


Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Ich hatte noch keine Problem mit RS, dafür aber mit FOX. Teils persönlich, Teils im Umfeld.
Beispiele:
32er Talas: Ansprechverhalten wie ein Gaul auf dem Jahrmarkt.
34 Float: Naja...
Rückrufaktion 2013: http://www.ridefox.com/content.php?c=recall-de
Zitat: "_Hier sollen sich Tauch- und Standrohr voneinander lösen können, *was zu einem Verlust des Vorderrads und schlimmen Stürzen führen kann.*_"
Die CTD-Geschichte ist auch eine Never-Ending-Story:
- http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-float-ctd-system-funktioniert-nicht.598143/
- http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/probleme-fox-float-ctd-evolution-gabel.620631/
Usw.... usw... 

PS: CC soll wohl ganz knapp ins Stereo passen...  Buchsen müsstest du eigentlich wieder verwenden können.


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Mit den einbaumaßen doch eigentlich alles, der cane creek glaub nicht und auch kein dhx usw aber das ja eh uninterssant
> 
> Denk an die buchsen falls was anderes willst


Ja danke.... 
aber wenn dann mit Kanister... Deshalb die unsicherheit....
Mal schaun was die Preise so machen.... Ich muss ja eigentlich nicht tauschen


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Teuer ist relativ.
> Wenn der LRS vernünftig zusammengestellt ist und von Hand eingespeicht wird, haste eben etwas vernünftiges. Der Spline1 LRS kostet auch um die 600€ und ist industrielle Massenware.
> Auch wenn dieser LRS noch zu den besseren gehört.



ja sicher.... wenn man einen Devekt hat und was neues braucht ok. Meinte mehr wenn man einfach was besseres haben möchte als den der da jetzt dran ist. Da muss mann schon tief in die Tasche greifen damit sich das Lohnt...... Sonst hat man ja bloß etwas das n"bisschen" besser ist  Wenn dann richtig! Weisst was ich meine...



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Die Betonung liegt auf KNACK...


Dort wollt ich sie auch haben.... 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Ich hatte noch keine Problem mit RS, dafür aber mit FOX. Teils persönlich, Teils im Umfeld.
> Beispiele:
> 32er Talas: Ansprechverhalten wie ein Gaul auf dem Jahrmarkt.
> 34 Float: Naja...
> ...



Das Spielchen wird sich wohl mit "fast" jedem Hersteller spielen lassen......
Aber wie gesagt alle meine RS komp. funktionieren einwandfrei......



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PS: CC soll wohl ganz knapp ins Stereo passen...  Buchsen müsstest du eigentlich wieder verwenden können.



CC? vermutlich Cane creek... null Erfahrung
Vorerst lasse ich den Dämpfer mal in frieden und werde mir mal notiert was ich an Luft rein habe..... Mal schauen was in 2 Wochen noch drin ist. Müsste ja wenn dicht der gleiche Wert sein...  Wenn ich was tausche, oder nach Fox schicke, e erst im Winter


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> ja sicher.... wenn man einen Devekt hat und was neues braucht ok. Meinte mehr wenn man einfach was besseres haben möchte als den der da jetzt dran ist. Da muss mann schon tief in die Tasche greifen damit sich das Lohnt...... Sonst hat man ja bloß etwas das n"bisschen" besser ist  Wenn dann richtig! Weisst was ich meine...


Hast mich eventuell falsch verstanden. Den LRS habe ich schon lange im Auge. Der Höhenschlag ist jetzt nicht der Grund für einen Wechsel. Wollte einfach etwas Neues. Und wenn dann richtig! 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Das Spielchen wird sich wohl mit "fast" jedem Hersteller spielen lassen......
> Aber wie gesagt alle meine RS komp. funktionieren einwandfrei......


Klar! Sollte auch kein Fox-Bashing werden. Nach gewissen Erfahrungen hat man aber einfach Präferenzen und Abneigungen...
Würde bei einem Umbau aber auch mal über Fox-Parts nachdenken. Die bauen ja nicht nur Mist.


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Hast mich eventuell falsch verstanden. Den LRS habe ich schon lange im Auge. Der Höhenschlag ist jetzt nicht der Grund für einen Wechsel. Wollte einfach etwas Neues. Und wenn dann richtig!


ok... dann verstehen wir uns ja jetzt habe auch schon über nen Wechsel nach gedacht. Wegen Gewicht und so.... Ergebnis.... Teuer ist es mir grade nicht wert...



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Klar! Sollte auch kein Fox-Bashing werden. Nach gewissen Erfahrungen hat man aber einfach Präferenzen und Abneigungen...
> Würde bei einem Umbau aber auch mal über Fox-Parts nachdenken. Die bauen ja nicht nur Mist.


Wollte ich dir damit auch nicht unterstellen...  Aber du hast schon recht...... Nie wieder Samsung.....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. August 2015)

Der cane creek kann mehr wie wir können und brauchen das is sicher  und der passt in mein fritzz nicht, dann bei euch doch auch nicht? Die luftkammer is zu fett


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Der cane creek kann mehr wie wir können und brauchen das is sicher  und der passt in mein fritzz nicht, dann bei euch doch auch nicht? Die luftkammer is zu fett


Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...3-thread-non-26.635050/page-127#post-13152497


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Der cane creek kann mehr wie wir können und brauchen das is sicher  und der passt in mein fritzz nicht, dann bei euch doch auch nicht? Die luftkammer is zu fett


Der dürfte von der Grösse her etwa in der Vivid Liga spielen?
Auserdem steht er ebenfalls kopf. Der passt doch niemals ins Stereo...?


Edit: hab nichts gesagt....
Allerdings sprachen wir, mindestens ich von der version mit kanister.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (19. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Der dürfte von der Grösse her etwa in der Vivid Liga spielen?
> Auserdem steht er ebenfalls kopf. Der passt doch niemals ins Stereo...?


Sag niemals nie... 

Edit: 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Edit: hab nichts gesagt....
> Allerdings sprachen wir, mindestens ich von der version mit kanister.....



Jetzt wieder den Hals aus der Schlinge ziehen wollen...


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Sieht aber verdammt knapp aus. Wenn der HPA Rahmen dort nur minimalst anderst ist könnte aus knapp zu eng werden...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. August 2015)

Selbst hab ichs net versucht nur gelesen von einem der meinte es probiert zu ham, mir eh worschd mein X macht nen super job


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Kann es sein das die Rahmengrösse da eventuell noch ausschlaggebende sein könnte?


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn der HPA Rahmen dort nur minimalst anderst ist könnte aus knapp zu eng werden...


Ist vermutlich auch der Fall...
Der HPA-Rahmen hat weniger Luft Richtung Sitzrohr. Dafür haben wir allerdings mehr Platz am Unterrohr. Deshalb passt auch der FloatX.
Also ist der CC für uns wohl raus...
Egal, der Monarch+ passt und der neue Float DPS könnte auch ganz interessant werden...


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Egal, der Monarch+ passt und der neue Float DPS könnte auch ganz interessant werden...


Allerdings.... Das Gewicht vom DPS ist bestimmt ganz ansehnlich....  Der Rest natürlich auch 
Gegen Winter hin werden sie einem den M+ vermutlich nachschmeissen...


----------



## Orby (19. August 2015)

Euch ist aber schon klar dass das CDT keinen kompletten Lockout hat IMHO.

Zum Eigenschutz gibt das Ding immer nach. Wobei man schon einen Unterschied merken sollte.

Edit: das Thema Dämpfer ist im SHPC Treat schon mehrfach disskutiert worden. Denke die wenigsten von uns hier bekommen das Bike ausgereizt für einen CC.


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon klar dass das CDT keinen kompletten Lockout hat IMHO.
> 
> Zum Eigenschutz gibt das Ding immer nach. Wobei man schon einen Unterschied merken sollte.


jo....... Musst ich eben kürzlich einem Mitfahrer den ganzen Uphill lang davon überzeugen....


----------



## Orby (19. August 2015)

@Black-Falcon  schon mal den SplineTwo angeschaut? Finde den sehr interessant.
Mich würde aktuell nur ein LRS reitzen der mehr als 25mm Innenbreite hat, glaube der Syntace hat 28mm, so diese Richtung. Aber richtig teuer halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. August 2015)

Wozu funktionstüchtige teile tauschen?  lrs dämpfer usw ist doch die ganze zeit auch am laufen also macht das doch wenn was defekt sein sollte was ja keiner hofft und spart das geld für was ka wichtigeres ?


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. August 2015)

Die Dual Guide ist dran!
War ein bissl Gefummel mit den Unterlegscheiben, aber jetzt scheint es ok zu sein:



@Zerzal / @kampf.zwerg / @Ghostrider_ : Könnte ihr mal testen ob das Kunststoffteil, an dem die Rolle für die Kette sitzt, von hinten leicht nach vorne gedrückt werden kann?
Ich meine das Teil im roten Kreis:


@Orby : Danke für den Hinweis, doch die Spline2 kenne ich bereits. Die entsprechen in etwa deinen bzw. Zwergs Laufrädern.
Mir geht es allerdings um einen Custom-Satz, der von hand eingespeicht ist. Dabei werden auch unterschiedliche Speichen, vorne links und hinten rechts, verwendet. Das ganze ist dann auf mein Gewicht optimiert.
Die Felgenbreite habe ich noch nicht endgültig entschieden. Mehr als 2.35-2.4 kannst in dem Rahmen sowieso nicht fahren und macht auch keine Sinn. Somit muss die Felge nicht unendlich breit werden. Zu breit soll wohl auch nicht ideal sein, wenn man einigen "Experten" glauben darf...


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Die Dual Guide ist dran!
> War ein bissl Gefummel mit den Unterlegscheiben, aber jetzt scheint es ok zu sein:
> Anhang anzeigen 413627
> Anhang anzeigen 413628
> ...



Saubre Arbeit..... Ich sollte mich echt mehr mit sowas auseinander setzen.... Grosse Hexerei die Kurbel auszubauen? Vermutlich benötig das Spezialwerkzeug?


Bin jetzt nicht sicher ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe. Aber ich meinte das Teil mit der Rolle läst sich noch in der Position leicht verändern. Kann aber auch sein das ich meinen Mech falsch verstanden habe.... Habe ja aber auch die "Schweizer" Version Sollten ja aber bis auf die Finne oben und Material baugleich sein....
werde es mir morgen gleich mal anschauen....


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Saubre Arbeit..... Ich sollte mich echt mehr mit sowas auseinander setzen.... Grosse Hexerei die Kurbel auszubauen? Vermutlich benötig das Spezialwerkzeug?


Ging ganz einfach. Brauchst nur das folgende Teil von Shimano: TL-FC16


Zerzal schrieb:


> Bin jetzt nicht sicher ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe. Aber ich meinte das Teil mit der Rolle läst sich noch in der Position leicht verändern. Kann aber auch sein das ich meinen Mech falsch verstanden habe....


Das Kunststoffteil mit der Rolle kannst du in einem Schlitten bewegen, um sie auf die Kettenblattgröße anzupassen. Ich meine allerdings die Nase an der Rückseite, die ich rot umkreist habe. Diese kann ich relativ einfach nach vorne drücken. Finde das nicht so robust konstruiert...


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Möglicherweise eine art Führung für den Schlitten? Muss ich morgen mal anschauen.


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Möglicherweise eine art Führung für den Schlitten? Muss ich morgen mal anschauen.


Genau! Nur sollte man diese Nase nicht einfach so nach vorne drücken können. Das Teil verkantet dann quasi.
Wäre gut wenn du/ihr morgen mal schauen könnt(est)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Genau! Nur sollte man diese Nase nicht einfach so nach vorne drücken können. Das Teil verkantet dann quasi.
> Wäre gut wenn du/ihr morgen mal schauen könnt(est)...


Ja mach ich......


----------



## Ghostrider_ (19. August 2015)

Sorry aber da rührt sich nix bei mir, alles fest


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Sorry aber da rührt sich nix bei mir, alles fest


Echt?! Danke für den Test. Dann muss bei mir etwas defekt sein? 
Ich werde mir das morgen nochmal anschauen...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Echt?! Danke für den Test. Dann muss bei mir etwas defekt sein?
> Ich werde mir das morgen nochmal anschauen...


Bei mir steht es sogar leicht ab also sitzt nicht bombenfest drin aber deswegen bisher keine Probleme 

Hast du den großen taco dran? Haut das hin?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. August 2015)

Habe den Fehler gefunden! 
Das schwarze Teil muss in einem Raster an der Hauptplatte einrasten, sonst wackelt es herum...


kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Hast du den großen taco dran? Haut das hin?


Ja, der für max. 40T passt perfekt. Ich werd dir morgen ein paar Detailbilder machen...


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Ansonsten sieht man es hier auch nicht schlecht..... Steht deutlich über.....
Der Cube Stereo 160 HPA 27,5 Thread

Edit:
@Black-Falcon 
Da mein Flohträger sein Bein noch  heben musste auch von mir die Bestätigung, auch wenn du den Fehler bereits gefunden hast, hält Bomben fest!


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> .....Brauchst nur das folgende Teil von Shimano: TL-FC16.....


Wenn Ich schon dabei bin mein Werkzeug aufzustocken.... 

Um die Kassete abzunehmen, um sie zb. mal richtig zu reinigen.....
Nehme ich einen TL-LR15? 
Passt der für alle Shimano Kassetten oder benötige ich wegen drr Steckachse etwas anderes?


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn Ich schon dabei bin mein Werkzeug aufzustocken....
> 
> Um die Kassete abzunehmen, um sie zb. mal richtig zu reinigen.....
> Nehme ich einen TL-LR15?
> Passt der für alle Shimano Kassetten oder benötige ich wegen drr Steckachse etwas anderes?


TL-LR10 und 15 sollten passen. Laut Shimano, passt der 15er auf jeden Fall für die CS-M771.

@Orby : Bezüglich deiner Überlegung den Fox-Dämpfer umbauen zu lassen, solltest du dir den folgenden Post anschauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fritzz-2015-thread.736199/page-23#post-13149375
Deckt sich in etwa mit meinen Erfahrungen...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (20. August 2015)

@Zerzal






Hier das reicht vollkommen


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. August 2015)

@kampf.zwerg :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (20. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @kampf.zwerg :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413717 Anhang anzeigen 413718


Bist du sicher das du de 40er Taco drauf hast? Schau mal bei mir....


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. August 2015)

Habs gesehen. Sieht bei dir etwas groß aus...


----------



## Zerzal (20. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Habs gesehen. Sieht bei dir etwas groß aus...


Und bei dir etwas knapp.... 

Meins wurde beim Fachhändler montiert..... Mache nachher mal n Foto grade hin.... Ist von oben runter...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. August 2015)

Ja sieht ja aus wie bei mir. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (20. August 2015)

Das bringt doch so bei nem ordentlichen Bums nix???


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Ja sieht ja aus wie bei mir.
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Das Bild von Zerzal oder das von mir?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. August 2015)

Von dir das 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. August 2015)

Schalt mal vorne hoch da wirst dus sehen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Das bringt doch so bei nem ordentlichen Bums nix???


Quatsch... Ist noch Luft nach unten. Will ja keine Schneise in den Wald ferchen. 
Mit dem Teil kannst ja Schlitten fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (20. August 2015)

Wenn du damit auf nen Ordentlichen Stein knallst ist  pracktisch fast das selbe Ergebnis wie ohne Taco...?


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. August 2015)

Langt eigentlich. Ist schließlich kein richtiges Bashguard..



Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn du damit auf nen Ordentlichen Stein knallst ist  pracktisch fast das selbe Ergebnis wie ohne Taco...?


Sehe ich anders. Es geht nur darum, die Zähne vor Steinkontakt zu schützen. Der taco gibt nicht nach, also reichen 2mm Überstand aus. Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung...

PS: 100%igen Schutz wirst du mit Taco nie haben.


----------



## Zerzal (20. August 2015)

Sorry aber ich finde nicht das des reicht... Etwas Puffer muss schon sein. Aber wir werden ja sehen wenn du dann mal den Waldboden gepflügt hadt..


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich finde nicht das des reicht... Etwas Puffer muss schon sein. Aber wir werden ja sehen wenn du dann mal den Waldboden gepflügt hadt..


Egal, ein KB langt... 
Damit komm ich hoch und runter gehts auch ohne treten.


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. August 2015)

@Zerzal : hab mir heute den Bell 2R geordert. Mal sehen ob er passt. S war auf jeden Fall zu klein. Hoffe nur, dass der in Größe M nicht wie eine halbe Wassermelone auf meine Schädel sitzt... 

@kampf.zwerg : Hast schon negative Erfahrungen mit dieser Taco-Größe gemacht oder sind es nur bedenken von dir?

Edit: Wenn alles nichts hilft, kommt ein Schwert vom Surfbrett dran...


----------



## Orby (20. August 2015)

@Black-Falcon 
Du nimmst das zu wörtlich mit der Furche in den Wald ziehen  Aber immerhin bleibst dann auf Kurs.

Denke auch dass die 2mm reichen sollten. Dämpft den ersten Aufschlag weg, so dass wenn es aufs KB kommt die Kraft deutlich geringer ist.

Hab leider selbst schon einen angeknacksten Zahn am großen KB, tippe auf Sturz.
Kann ja leider keinen Taco fahren. Erst die 2016 HPC Modelle haben ISCG. Angeblich kannst das BB bei Pressfit nehmen, aber laut Bekannten ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch dass das Lager beim Ausbau kaputt geht.

Egal, Vorfreude auf Davos steigt. Am Samstag geht es los. Übe schon kräftig das Grüzi miteiand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (20. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> .....das Grüzi miteiand


Brrrrrrr das ist was für Touristen oder Zürcher.....
Übe lieber.... Tschau Zäämä oder Salü oder Guätaag 
Mit Wetter schein ihr ja richtig gut Glück zu habe.....


----------



## Zerzal (20. August 2015)

Bezüglich der e13*
Sorry Freunde das sehe ich nicht so. 
Da geht es doch nicht um denken...... Entweder ist es richtig oder falsch..... Fertig. 
Ich mein dem Stein wird es ziemlich Wurst sein wenn es das grosse Kettenblatt zerhauen hat weil der falsche Taco drauf war.... 

1. Wurde meine vom Fachmann montiert. Die fahren selber alle Freeride, Enduro oder DH.... Ich denke die wissen was sie machen. Fehler können immer passieren aber wir gehen jetzt mal davon aus das der gute Mann es nicht verbockt hat

2. Wenn ich Bilder von der TRS Dual Google, sieht das in der Regel aus wie bei mir. Überstand geschätzt 7-10mm Minimum. Was meine Annahme, der Mech hats richtig montiert bestärkt. 
 

3. Schaut euch mal die Rückseite des Tacos an. Die Struktur verrät doch scho das bei einem heftigen Aufsetzer die Energie durch das eindrücken der Waben im Taco abgebaut wird. Das benötigt nunmal etwas Platz. Die Energie muss abgebaut werden sonst würde es vermutlich die ISCG Aufnahme zerschießen und die ganze Sache hätte keinen Nutzen....  Der Taco soll ja an Ars...... Gehen ,der Rest nicht......

4. Warum sollte sonst e13* einen Taco für bis 34-36z und einen für 36-40z anbieten wenn man sich nachher den "bis" 36z auf ein 38er Kettenblatt montiert? Inwieweit stimmt das für mich wie nicht.....


Ich bin mir fast sicher das da was verkehrt ist. Fehler meinerseits will ich natürlich nicht ausschließen.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Bezüglich der e13*
> Sorry Freunde das sehe ich nicht so.
> Da geht es doch nicht um denken...... Entweder ist es richtig oder falsch..... Fertig.
> Ich mein dem Stein wird es ziemlich Wurst sein wenn es das grosse Kettenblatt zerhauen hat weil der falsche Taco drauf war....
> ...


Danke jetzt muss ich keinen Text mehr schreiben 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (20. August 2015)

Das enzige was mich an der sache etwas stört, ist das sie beim Zwerg von Cube so montiert wurde.....


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. August 2015)

Ich werd probieren das zu reklamieren mal sehen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> Du nimmst das zu wörtlich mit der Furche in den Wald ziehen  Aber immerhin bleibst dann auf Kurs.
> 
> Denke auch dass die 2mm reichen sollten. Dämpft den ersten Aufschlag weg, so dass wenn es aufs KB kommt die Kraft deutlich geringer ist.





Orby schrieb:


> Hab leider selbst schon einen angeknacksten Zahn am großen KB, tippe auf Sturz.
> Kann ja leider keinen Taco fahren. Erst die 2016 HPC Modelle haben ISCG. Angeblich kannst das BB bei Pressfit nehmen, aber laut Bekannten ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch dass das Lager beim Ausbau kaputt geht.


Das Innenlager fettest einmal und dann kommts meistens erst wieder raus, wenns defekt/runter ist. Zudem wären mir die 15€ für ein einfaches BB-Lager lieber, als 60€ für ein neues Turbine-Kettenblatt. ist nur so ein Gedanke...



Zerzal schrieb:


> Bezüglich der e13*
> Ich mein dem Stein wird es ziemlich Wurst sein wenn es das grosse Kettenblatt zerhauen hat weil der falsche Taco drauf war....
> 
> 4. Warum sollte sonst e13* einen Taco für bis 34-36z und einen für 36-40z anbieten wenn man sich nachher den "bis" 36z auf ein 38er Kettenblatt montiert? Inwieweit stimmt das für mich wie nicht.....
> Ich bin mir fast sicher das da was verkehrt ist. Fehler meinerseits will ich natürlich nicht ausschließen.


Macht das wie ihr meint...

Edit:


Zerzal schrieb:


> 3. Schaut euch mal die Rückseite des Tacos an. Die Struktur verrät doch scho das bei einem heftigen Aufsetzer die Energie durch das eindrücken der Waben im Taco abgebaut wird. Das benötigt nunmal etwas Platz. Die Energie muss abgebaut werden sonst würde es vermutlich die ISCG Aufnahme zerschießen und die ganze Sache hätte keinen Nutzen....  Der Taco soll ja an Ars...... Gehen ,der Rest nicht......


Die Theorie halte ich für weit hergeholt. Dieser Kunststoff bricht bevor er sich auch nur einen mm stauchen lässt. Die "Waben" sind dort, um das Material dünner und damit leichter zu machen... Typische Kunststoffverarbeitung eben.


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> 1. Wurde meine vom Fachmann montiert. Die fahren selber alle Freeride, Enduro oder DH.... Ich denke die wissen was sie machen.


Verlass dich nicht zu sehr auf die Mechs. Meine ich jetzt nicht in diesem speziellen Zusammenhang, sondern insgesamt. Es ist ein großer Unterschied ob das ihr eigenes Bike ist oder ein Kundenbike. 
Wenn du sie näher kennst, ist es natürlich etwas anderes.
Falls du Zweifel daran hast, denk an die Kompetenz vieler KFZ-Werkstätten...


----------



## Zerzal (20. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Die Theorie halte ich für weit hergeholt. Dieser Kunststoff bricht bevor er sich auch nur einen mm stauchen lässt. Die "Waben" sind dort, um das Material dünner und damit leichter zu machen... Typische Kunststoffverarbeitung eben.


Diese Waben werde mit sicherheit auch zur Gewichtsreduzierung dienen.
Aber ich vermute stark das es auch eine Sollbruchstelle darstellt. Irgendwo muss die Energie ja hin.



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Verlass dich nicht zu sehr auf die Mechs. Meine ich jetzt nicht in diesem speziellen Zusammenhang, sondern insgesamt. Es ist ein großer Unterschied ob das ihr eigenes Bike ist oder ein Kundenbike.
> Wenn du sie näher kennst, ist es natürlich etwas anderes.
> Falls du Zweifel daran hast, denk an die Kompetenz vieler KFZ-Werkstätten...



Nei daswegen habe ich ja auch nie gesagt das es 100% richtig sein muss so.
Aber als zahlender Kunde erwarte ich das und muss nunmal davon ausgehen biss das Gegenteil bewiesen ist. Aber dein Einwand ist schon begründet. In diesem fall hoffe ich aber es erwarten zu dürfen, weil wir uns eigentlich kennen Noch!


Zugegeben, ich finde schon auch das bei mir der Überstand erheblich ist.... Besonders im vergleich zu dir....


Aber ich habe mir überlegt ob dieser wohl in Zusammenhang mit den 3 aufnahme stellen der KeFü am Rahmen etwas variieren könnte?


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Diese Waben werde mit sicherheit auch zur Gewichtsreduzierung dienen.
> Aber ich vermute stark das es auch eine Sollbruchstelle darstellt. Irgendwo muss die Energie ja hin.


Meiner Meinung nach dienen die "Waben" nur der Steifigkeit. Wenn du das Material an der Stelle ohne Verstrebungen (Waben) belassen würdest, wäre es zu dünn und würde sofort brechen.


Zerzal schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ich finde schon auch das bei mir der Überstand erheblich ist.... Besonders im vergleich zu dir....
> Anhang anzeigen 413757


Gerade aus der Perspektive sieht es eigentlich nicht mal so extrem aus. 7mm sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt.
Vermute, dass du tatsächlich den 40Z Taco hast und ich einen anderen (36er?). Dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt, dass die 2mm Überstand ausreichen sollten. Zumindest in 99% der Fälle.
Wenn man das Ganze wieder von vorne aufziehen wollte, könnte man auch sagen das du mit deinem Taco schneller hängen bleiben könntest...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mir überlegt ob dieser wohl in Zusammenhang mit den 3 aufnahme stellen der KeFü am Rahmen etwas variieren könnte?


Ist eigentlich nicht möglich. Gerade durch die drei Schrauben kannst du zwar die Neigung, jedoch nicht den Befestigungspunkt verschieben. Das Ganze dreht sich quasi um die Achse des Tretlagers.
Siehe hier:






Edit: Man wir quasseln jetzt seid Ewigkeiten über einen verdammten Taco. Ich hol mir später lieber einen echten Taco...


----------



## Zerzal (20. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach dienen die "Waben" nur der Steifigkeit. Wenn du das Material an der Stelle ohne Verstrebungen (Waben) belassen würdest, wäre es zu dünn und würde sofort brechen.


Ich denke das der Taco bei einer bestimmten Belastung brechen soll. Bricht er zu früh, geht zuviel Restenergie ans Kettenblatt. Bricht er zu spät, wird vermutlich die Aufnahme am Rahmen beschädigt da die Energie nicht genügend verpuffen kann. 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Gerade aus der Perspektive sieht es eigentlich nicht mal so extrem aus. 7mm sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt.
> Vermute, dass du tatsächlich den 40Z Taco hast und ich einen anderen (36er?). Dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt, dass die 2mm Überstand ausreichen sollten. Zumindest in 99% der Fälle.
> Wenn man das Ganze wieder von vorne aufziehen wollte, könnte man auch sagen das du mit deinem Taco schneller hängen bleiben könntest...


Mit der Kette auf dem grossen Blatt sieht es gleich besser aus...
Hast du den 2 Tacos bekommen? Also einen grossen und einen kleinen? Oder falsch Geliefert / bestellt?
99% finde ich reichlich optimistisch..... Ein gewisser schutz wird sicher da sein.... 
Dein Einwand bezüglich irgendwo hängen zubleiben finde ich nicht mal so abwegig wir werden sehen.....
Interesant wird das Schadenbild bei Feind Kontakt...



Ps. Ich hoffe die Tacos habe geschmeckt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. August 2015)

So das is doch normal, reicht doch


----------



## Orby (21. August 2015)

Schon mal die Kette und das KB durch einen Lappen gezogen 

Also wenn es ihm Wohnzimmer steht dann bitte die Kette nicht so


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. August 2015)

Ja bin normal ne Piens aber das steht noch seit Dienstag so da ich hab an der Kette usw nix sauber gemacht  morgen aber nach der Fahrt


----------



## Black-Falcon (21. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> So das is doch normal, reicht doch


Sehe ich auch so. Lässt sich schließlich auch herausfinden...


Orby schrieb:


> Schon mal die Kette und das KB durch einen Lappen gezogen
> Also wenn es ihm Wohnzimmer steht dann bitte die Kette nicht so



@Ghostrider_ : Mit was schmierst du deine Kette? Schon mal über Wachs nachgedacht?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. August 2015)

Hab ich sogar herausgefunden die Woche  hab nämlich an ner steilen Treppe aufgesetzt, da waren die Stufen brutal weit auseinander  altes Ritter gedöhns ey  
Ich Öl meine Kette mit Muc Off Wet Lube


----------



## Zerzal (21. August 2015)

Motorex Dry Lube kann ich auch empfehlen....


----------



## Black-Falcon (21. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Hab ich sogar herausgefunden die Woche  hab nämlich an ner steilen Treppe aufgesetzt, da waren die Stufen brutal weit auseinander  altes Ritter gedöhns ey


 Passt also!


Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Ich Öl meine Kette mit Muc Off Wet Lube


IHH! 
Hast mal das Keramik-Wachs versucht?! Nutzte das nur noch. Ist echt gut. Habe es auf beiden Bikes und nie Probleme. Bei Schlammfahrten musste es halt erneuern. Dafür ist die Kette aber staubtrocken und nimmt keine Dreck (Staub) mit.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. August 2015)

Trockenfett ist un war noch nie gut  hab das am Motorrad gehabt und ne nie wieder, der dreck usw macht ja nix, ab und zu mal das ganze mit Kettenreiniger etc sauber machen. Das pflegt auch noch gleich mit.


----------



## Black-Falcon (21. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Trockenfett ist un war noch nie gut  hab das am Motorrad gehabt und ne nie wieder, der dreck usw macht ja nix, ab und zu mal das ganze mit Kettenreiniger etc sauber machen. Das pflegt auch noch gleich mit.


Gibts dieses Wachs-Zeug auch fürs Bike? Warum würdest es nicht mehr nehmen. Geht zu schnell die Schmierung verloren?

PS: @Zerzal: Verwendest du dieses Motorex Dry Lube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (21. August 2015)

PS: @ Ghost, Zerzal: Bezüglich der Drehmomentschlüssel...
Denkt daran, die Teile immer auf die niedrigste Einstellung zurückzustellen, bevor ihr sie wegpackt. Sonst leiert die Feder aus und der Anzugsmoment stimmt nicht mehr.
Orby brauch ich das vermutlich nicht zu sagen, da er es als alter Würthler wissen sollte...
Wobei: Ghost wird es vermutlich auch schon gewusst haben?!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. August 2015)

http://www.motorradonline.de/motorr...-vergleich-pdl-profi-dry-lube/329338?seite=11


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PS: @ Ghost, Zerzal: Bezüglich der Drehmomentschlüssel...
> Denkt daran, die Teile immer auf die niedrigste Einstellung zurückzustellen, bevor ihr sie wegpackt. Sonst leiert die Feder aus und der Anzugsmoment stimmt nicht mehr.
> Orby brauch ich das vermutlich nicht zu sagen, da er es als alter Würthler wissen sollte...
> Wobei: Ghost wird es vermutlich auch schon gewusst haben?!



Ja gelesen irgendwo  nur müsste er erstmal ankommen


----------



## Black-Falcon (21. August 2015)

Sag das Hermes und nicht mir!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. August 2015)

Heut zwischen 13.00 und 17.00 uhr super  keiner da ^^


----------



## Black-Falcon (21. August 2015)

Hab deinen Link gesehen: Die Belastung und der Verschleiß sind beim Bike natürlich deutlich höher. Wenn du deine MTB-Kette ab und an schmierst, dürfte das passen. Zudem sind die Verschleißteile vermutlich deutlich günstiger, als an deinem Bike?! 

Edit: Ernsthaft?!
Dann lass das Paket bei deinem netten Nachbarn mit dem Hund. Der pinkelt einmal drauf und der Schlüssel läuft gleich viel runder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. August 2015)

Ja klar  ich mein das Teil hat ohne alles 16500€ gekostet und da war rein gar nichts dran gemacht, willst nicht wissen was die bis jetzt gekostet hat  aber ne ich möcht nix trockenes mehr kann mich nicht mit anfreunden.


----------



## Black-Falcon (21. August 2015)

Jeder wie er will...
Darf man fragen was du fährst?! Außer Cube, meine ich.
R1? CBR?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (21. August 2015)

geschlossene gesellschaft


----------



## Orby (21. August 2015)

Thema Trockenschmierstoff. 

Hab schon Dynamic und Muc Off probiert. Kette super sauber, aber eine Pfütze und nach 10 km klingt Deine Ketten wie als würde sie gleich explodieren. 
Wobei ich das Muc Off Dry Lube Ceramic sogar noch schlechter fand als das Dynamic. Mit dem Dynamic waren maximal so 130 km im Sommer drin. Da darf dann aber keine Pfütze kommen. Empfehlen ja nach jeder Tour zu schmieren. 

Hab jetzt Muc Off Wet Lube Ceramic, aber irgendwie nicht so der hit. 
Lasse mich wohl zu sehr von den bunten Verpackungen leiten bei Muc Off.


----------



## Black-Falcon (21. August 2015)

Ich verwende das FinishLine. Nicht hauen bitte...
Bekomme das sehr günstig übern Händle und wenn du es regelmäßig aufträgst, klappt das wirklich gut. Richtig nass, darfs natürlich nicht werden.


----------



## Zerzal (21. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PS: @ Ghost, Zerzal: Bezüglich der Drehmomentschlüssel...
> Denkt daran, die Teile immer auf die niedrigste Einstellung zurückzustellen, bevor ihr sie wegpackt. Sonst leiert die Feder aus und der Anzugsmoment stimmt nicht mehr.
> Orby brauch ich das vermutlich nicht zu sagen, da er es als alter Würthler wissen sollte...
> Wobei: Ghost wird es vermutlich auch schon gewusst haben?!


Jop danke hab ich auch schon gehört....
Ps. Beim auspacken war er auf ca. 2 eingestellt....


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. August 2015)

Gut, dann fang ich mal an:
Ist das schön, wieder hier draußen zu sein...
Streng nach Vorschrift habe ich meine Erfahrungen zu den bisher getesteten Knieschonern, in den dafür passenden Thread gepostet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/knieschoner-all-mountain.577061/page-35#post-13180054


----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. August 2015)

So mal ne frage  ich mein wd40 direkt irgendwo am bike totales no go aaaaaber was is wenn ich das bisschen in ein lappen mach und dann damit die kette durchziehe? Nur zur reinigung eben, da sollte ja wohl nichts ausgewaschen oder kaputt gehn?


----------



## Zerzal (22. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> So mal ne frage  ich mein wd40 direkt irgendwo am bike totales no go aaaaaber was is wenn ich das bisschen in ein lappen mach und dann damit die kette durchziehe? Nur zur reinigung eben, da sollte ja wohl nichts ausgewaschen oder kaputt gehn?


kannst auch direkt auf die Kette damit... ABER eben nur zum Reinigen  nicht um zu fetten.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. August 2015)

Ob das gut geht, wage ich nicht zu beantworten.
Ich kann dir nur sagen, wie ich das immer mache: Ordentlich Wachs oder was auch immer auf die Kette. Die Suppe soll ruhig runter tropfen. Dann das Ganze ordentlich mit einem Lappen/Papier abwischen und erneut Schmiermittel auftragen. Dann wieder leicht abwischen und bei Wachs trocknen lassen. Fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (22. August 2015)

Nene direkt mach ich nix mit dem zeug ausser meine hinterradfelge am motorrad vom kettenfett befreien  sauber macht das auf jedenfall


----------



## Black-Falcon (23. August 2015)

Heute war mein privater Servicetag...
Stereo:

 

Hier noch das AMS:
 

Fazit beim Stereo:
Die Kette hat wohl ihre besten Tage hinter sich.
Der Freilauf scheint ok zu sein!
Die Rolle der Kettenführung produziert ein leichtes Laufgeräusch... Hat mich zuerst irritiert, scheint aber normal zu sein.
Dämpfer wie gehabt. Mal sehen was die nächste Woche bringt...


----------



## Zerzal (25. August 2015)

Heute endlich Zeit gehabt der Lady mal ordentlich die Sporen zu geben...)

Fazit: 
KeFü macht sich super. Man hört die Rolle etwas im Uphill. Ansonsten nix Negatives aufgefallen.... Ich finde sie passt gut ans 160er

Die Mary..... Uphill, doch etwas... naja man merkt sie doch gut. Ein richtiger Wald und Wiesen ackerer..... Downhill, einfach  Geil! Mein Reifen So muss DAS!

Bike wie immer top. Allerdings ist mir am Schluss Knacken, vermutlich iwo am Hinterbau, aufgefallen..... Schau ich mir die Tage mal an..... Hat aber auch ordentlich gerumpelt im Wald...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. August 2015)

Knacken ist Vlt die bremsleitung hinten an der kettenstrebe das hatte ich auch mal. Reibt und knackt bzw quietscht


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (25. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Knacken ist Vlt die bremsleitung hinten an der kettenstrebe das hatte ich auch mal. Reibt und knackt bzw quietscht
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


Möglich. Allerdings hat die Leitung bei mir nun keinen Kontakt mehr zu Sitzstrebe. War ja auch mal Thema..... An der Kettenstrebe selbst ist die Leitung ja ordentlich mit Kabelbindern geschmückt....

Ich Vermute ja Dreck / Sand iwo bei nem Gelenkt. War nach der Regnerei die Tage, überraschend staubig.....

Kumpel würde sagen," Das ist n Bike, das muss knacken....." Recht hat er... sonst ist's ja n Rennrad......


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> KeFü macht sich super. Man hört die Rolle etwas im Uphill. Ansonsten nix Negatives aufgefallen.... Ich finde sie passt gut ans 160er


Bin ebenfalls zufrieden. Gut zu wissen, dass deine Rolle auch Geräusche von sich gibt. Hat mich zu Beginn ziemlich irritiert...

@kampf.zwerg : Hast dich schon ein bisschen eingelebt?! Und das Wichtigste: Hat dein Silberpfeil einen guten Parkplatz?


----------



## Zerzal (25. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls zufrieden. Gut zu wissen, dass deine Rolle auch Geräusche von sich gibt. Hat mich zu Beginn ziemlich irritiert...


Die werd ich mir aber bei Gelegenheit..... Langeweile mal genau anschauen....

Dachte bei nem Kumpel ist es Leiser..... Habens aber ned 1:1 verglichen bis jetzt....


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Stereo 160 HPA 27,5	MY2016*

*


Stereo 160 HPA TM 27,5*




*
Stereo 160 HPA SL 27,5*

*



*

*
Stereo 160 HPA Race 27,5*

*



*


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. August 2015)

Samstag fahr ich Eurobike  ma schaun was so abgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

Na da bin ich ja ganz froh n 2015er zu haben....... Auf den ersten Blick wäre für mich nur das SL interesant..... 
Farblich würde mir aber eher das Race eventuel das TM, obwohl das schon etwas Trek mässig ausschaut, gefallen. 

Auf die Preise bin ich gespannt...... 
Habe jetzt schon von mehreren Orten gehört es soll teurer werden. 

Hat jemand noch den Original Beschreib von den 15er? Also zu Geometrie und Spec......?


----------



## Anto (26. August 2015)

Kleiner Tipp: wenn es um Helme, Umzüge oder sonstige Befindlichkeiten geht, dann *dürft* ihr auch die Funktion der "Unterhaltung" nutzen.


----------



## bjterminator (26. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage:
Ich kann ein Cube Stereo 160 HPA Race 27.5 bei meinem Händler NEU für 2.000 EURO bekommen. Soll für meine Frau sein.
Rahmenhöhe und der Rest passt, Probefahrt haben wir auch schon gemacht.

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob es das "richtige" Rad ist.

Wir fahren z.B. nächstes Jahr einen weiteren Alpencross, bzw. einen Dolomiten-Cross sowie eine 4-Tages-Tour im Bayerischen Wald. (Natürlich noch andere Fahrten, aber das sind die geplanten "größeren" Events.)

Nutzt jemand das Rad für solche Events?
Oder wird es hauptsächlich als Enduro-Bike für Downhill genutzt?
Laut verschiedenen Sellern soll es ja ein AM-Bike mit Enduro-Ambitionen sein.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung bzw. ist schon mal damit durch/über die Alpen geradelt?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. August 2015)

@Zerzal

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07...60-140-120-plus-two15-downhiller-und-fatbike/


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

Anto schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: wenn es um Helme, Umzüge oder sonstige Befindlichkeiten geht, dann *dürft* ihr auch die Funktion der "Unterhaltung" nutzen.


Dürfen...... Sehr richtig!


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> @Zerzal
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07...60-140-120-plus-two15-downhiller-und-fatbike/


Bezüglich was meinst du das jetzt?  Sorry stehe grad aufn Schlauch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (26. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch den Original Beschreib von den 15er? Also zu Geometrie und Spec......?


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

Ja eben zu den 2015er Modellen.... In deine Link finde ich nur die 2016er.... Sonst bin ich zu doof.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. August 2015)

bjterminator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage:
> Ich kann ein Cube Stereo 160 HPA Race 27.5 bei meinem Händler NEU für 2.000 EURO bekommen. Soll für meine Frau sein.
> ...


Gegenfrage: Deine Frau soll vermutlich mit euch "mithalten". Mit was seid ihr/du unterwegs?Wenn es etwas tourentauglicher sein soll, würde ich auf das 140er ausweichen. Im Idealfall, würde ich das Pro mit der Pike auswählen.



Zerzal schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja ganz froh n 2015er zu haben....... Auf den ersten Blick wäre für mich nur das SL interesant.....
> Farblich würde mir aber eher das Race eventuel das TM, obwohl das schon etwas Trek mässig ausschaut, gefallen.


Bin ich jetzt schon so auf die Geo des 2013-2015 Modells geprägt oder warum finde ich die neuen 160er Modelle hässlich? 
Die Farbkombi des Race finde ich allerdings gelungen.
PS: Ist euch etwas aufgefallen?! 2016 ist die Pike in die höheren Modellreihen gewandert... Gilt auch für die SHPC's.


Zerzal schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch den Original Beschreib von den 15er? Also zu Geometrie und Spec......?


Ich müsste den Katalog noch rumliegen haben. Wenn du willst, scan ich ihn dir ein? 

PS: Wie es aussieht, verbaut Cube jetzt endlich auch RS-Dämpfer. Die Jungs haben offenbar dazugelernt...


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

bjterminator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage:
> Ich kann ein Cube Stereo 160 HPA Race 27.5 bei meinem Händler NEU für 2.000 EURO bekommen. Soll für meine Frau sein.
> ...


Auf diese Frage kann man wohl mit JA sowie mit Nein antworten.... Drum sag ich mal Jein......


Der Fahrer der es gerne Ordentlich krachen lässt, das Augenemerk klar auf den Downhill legt und damit mein ich verblockte Trails mit ordentlich speed und auch mal n Sprung über hohe Tritte mit Landung in sehr unebenem Gelände. 
Aber auch gerne mal ne Teur fährt und natürlich auch den Upill selbst pedaliert. 
Ab und an mal n Park besucht...?
Für den ist das 160er ne gute wahl

Wenn es mehr um Touren geht, man eher gemütlich nach Unten unterwegs ist, Sprüngen eher aus dem Weg geht und nicht jeden Trail auf der direktesten Linie fahren muss, nicht nur den Berg hoch färt einzig um dann wie n beklopter wieder runter zu brettern, dann denke ich passt auch ein 140er ganz gut. Welches natürlich eine ganz ordentliche Downhill Performance bietet. Zahm ist das gute Mädel sicher nicht 

Wichtig ist, finde ich, das man sich auf dem Rad wohlfühlen tut. Egal ob es dan das 160er, 140er oder was anderes ist. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das aber ein 140er im Uphill und auf Strecke vermutlich angenehmer zu fahren ist. Rein von der Geo. Auch einem 160er kann man roll freudige Reifen montieren.... Inwiefern das sinnvoll ist..... Aber da habe ich absolut keinen vergleich. Nur hören sagen. 

Selbst fahre ich ebenfalls das Race und bin sehr zu frieden. Aber ich finde man merkt schon das das gute Teil lieber runter als hoch fährt.....


----------



## bjterminator (26. August 2015)

Ja, wir fahren schon auch viel (wohnortbedingt) uphills auf Schotterstraßen hoch.
Aber meiner Frau gehts wohl auch um den Wohlfühlfaktor. Bei der Probefahrt fühlte sie sich seht gut auf dem Teil. 
Na ja, wir fuhren und fahren bis jetzt Hardtails von Univega der untersten Preisklasse.
Klar, beim Alpencross dieses Jahr hat man bei den Downhills (meistens auch grobe Schotterpisten in Form einer Schotterstraße, aber eben nicht vergleichbar von der Steilheit und der Grobheit des Belages mit dem Bayerischen Wald) schon die Grenzen des jetzigen Radels gemerkt.

Und der Preis ist nicht schlecht.
Natürlich würde ich ein Rad nicht nur um des Preises willen kaufen.
Ich hatte mir für uns eben ein 140mm Fully vorgestellt. Und nach vielem Lesen hatte ich für mein Budget gerne als Komponenten eine XT-Bremes, die Reverb Sattelstütze und die Pike im Portfolio.
Deswegen bin ich eher skeptisch, meine Frau voller Enthusiasmus ob des 160ers.

Die Frage ist, dass ich denke, dass diese Fullys wohl bergauf kraftanstrengender sind zu fahren, als unsere momentanen Hardtails?
Dann heisst es: weiter im Winter gut trainieren


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. August 2015)

bjterminator schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, dass ich denke, dass diese Fullys wohl bergauf kraftanstrengender sind zu fahren, als unsere momentanen Hardtails?
> Dann heisst es: weiter im Winter gut trainieren


Das wird auf jeden Fall so sein. Die Downhill-Preformance ist dann aber entsprechend höher. Wenn ihr direkt vom Hardtail kommt, würde ich zumindest ein 140er antesten. Je nach Fahrstil und Körpergröße könnte sogar ein 29er mit 120/140mm infrage kommen.
Überstürzen bringt meiner Meinung nach nichts. Am Ende kauft ihr zweimal.
Will dir/euch das 160er nicht ausreden, denn es ist ein tolles Bike! Dennoch sollte dir klar sein, in welcher Kategorie du dich dann bewegst.


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Das wird auf jeden Fall so sein. Die Downhill-Preformance ist dann aber entsprechend höher. Wenn ihr direkt vom Hardtail kommt, würde ich zumindest ein 140er antesten. Je nach Fahrstil und Körpergröße könnte sogar ein 29er mit 120/140mm infrage kommen.
> Überstürzen bringt meiner Meinung nach nichts. Am Ende kauft ihr zweimal.
> Will dir/euch das 160er nicht ausreden, denn es ist ein tolles Bike! Dennoch sollte dir klar sein, in welcher Kategorie du dich dann bewegst.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.......

Für Schotter wo man bequem mit nem Kinderwagen noch durch kommt oder irgendwelche Forstfahrzeuge fahren, braucht man kein 160er..... ich kenne Leute die machen mit nem 140er sachen ,da glauben andere nen Downhiller für zu brauchen....


----------



## bjterminator (26. August 2015)

Danke schon mal für eure Aussagen.
So ähnlich habe ich mir das auch schon gedacht......


----------



## bjterminator (26. August 2015)

Nachtrag: Das heißt aber auch, dass ein 140er oder 120er uphill-mäßig ein anderes Fahrverhalten hat als die jetzt genutzten Hardtails oder fällt der Kraftanstieg bei den Modellen eher vernachlässigbar aus?


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

der User Peter-dd kann da sonst genaueres darüber berichte. Er fährt das Race über die Alpen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjterminator (26. August 2015)

OK, dann hoffe ich, dass er hier mal reinschaut oder ich schreibe ihm ne PM


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. August 2015)

bjterminator schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Das heißt aber auch, dass ein 140er oder 120er uphill-mäßig ein anderes Fahrverhalten hat als die jetzt genutzten Hardtails oder fällt der Kraftanstieg bei den Modellen eher vernachlässigbar aus?


Kommt auch auf die Geometrie an. Wenn du zum Beispiel ein AMS 29er nimmst, wirst du dich vermutlich nur an die größeren Laufräder gewöhnen müssen. Beim Stereo ist die Geo schon etwas anders. Dennoch ist ein 120er und 140er leichter auf den Berg zu pedalieren, als ein 160er oder ein Fritzz. Ob und wie sehr dich das letztendlich stört/behindert, solltest du durch Probefahrten feststellen.
PS: Je nachdem in welchem Zustand eure Bikes sind und welche Komponenten verbaut wurden, kann ein neues Bike (egal welcher Klasse) schon einen enormen Vorteil bieten.


----------



## bjterminator (26. August 2015)

Na, ja unsere jetzigen Bikes sind Univegas ht-560 und die Frauenversion.
Bei der Frauenversion ist die Gemini Tektro dran, und die kam definitiv beim Alpencross an ihre Grenzen.
Ich denke auch, dass die ganze Performance, also Laufräder, Naben u.ä. natürlich nicht so hochwertig sind.
Schaltwerk ist zwar bei beiden XT und funktioniert super.

Aber selbst beim "Schotterstraßen"-Downhill Bayerischen Wald kommt man doch an die Grenzen bzw. macht es nicht so viel Spaß. Zumindest ist das mein Gefühl. Ich bin auch schon einige Tails gefahren, aber gut. Ich bin runtergekommen. Zumindest habe ich es mir eingeredet, dass es Spaß gemacht hat.

Ich (wir) bin jetzt mit dem Univega nach jahrelanger Abstinenz im März 2014 wieder eingestiegen. Erst einmal mit einem günstigen Bike um zu sehen, ob wir das auch dauerhaft machen.
Inzwischen habe(n) ich/wir so ca. 50.000 Höhenmeter seit März 2014 gefahren und die Tendenz geht eindeutig zum Bike-Urlaub.

Ach ja, ich/wir hatten die Bikes in Sardinien dieses Jahr dabei. Definitiv eine Nummer zu hoch/grob für die armen Bikes. 

Also schaue ich seit einiger Zeit nach Bikes. Am besten und idealsten wäre es natürlich, wenn wir die Bikes längere Zeit fahren können und nicht alle ein oder zwei Jahre neue kaufen müssen.


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

Schau mal..... Wenn eure Wege in etwa so aus schauen wie in den ersten beiden Links seid ihr mit den 140er sehr gut bedient und zügig unterwegs.....
http://www.eiermuli.de/lainbachfall/wanderweg.jpg
http://blog.spoony.ch/uploaded_images/stradastorica.jpg

Selbst bei diesem anblick http://www.alpine-wandergruppe.de/bilder/2008/bergell08b/bergell08b_17.jpg werdet ihr mit nem 140er Stereo sehr gut runter kommen.
Mit nem 160er einfach schneller und direkter..... Da werdet vermutlich ihr erstmal ne längere Zeit der limitierende Faktor sein


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. August 2015)

Naja, runter kommst überall. Die Frage ist nur wie...
Bei Beispiel Nr.3 würde ich definitiv das 160er vorziehen...


----------



## bjterminator (26. August 2015)

Genau so ist es. Lieber ein Bike, wo ich der "Schwachpunkt" bin für die nächste Zeit, als umgekehrt.

Vielen dank für eure konstruktive Posts. Habt mir beim Denken und Entscheiden geholfen.

Trotzdem ein kleines Statement noch:
Vor 20 Jahren hat man (bzw. ich) sich einfach ein Mountainbike gekauft, 26 Zoll, Rahmengröße und Vorbau usw. weiß ich bis heute nicht, und los gings. Zum Beispiel mal von München auf´n Glockner und zurück. Man ist einfach gefahren, und gut war´s.
Heute habe ich das Gefühl, dass man, je mehr man liest und sich damit beschäftigt, gerade als Neuling oder Neueinsteiger, immer mehr unsicherer wird, was man kaufen soll.
Die Marketing-Abteilungen der Radel-Industrie tut da ihr übriges noch dazu.

OK, dieses Statement ist nicht 100% Ernst gemeint, aber ein wenig Wahrheit steckt schon drin.

Also danke nochmals und keep on biking.


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Naja, runter kommst überall. Die Frage ist nur wie...
> Bei Beispiel Nr.3 würde ich definitiv das 160er vorziehen...


Natürlich...... Aber da kann man mit einem 140er auch gut runter und ich denke um das 140er an seine Grenze zu fahren, bedarf es doch etwas Mut und Fahrerischen können..... Und wenn sowas nicht Hauptaufgabe des Bikes ist reicht doch auch da das 140er.... Findest du nicht @Black-Falcon ? 

Wenn ich mit einem Bekannten der das 140er Race fährt, fahre lässt er regelmässig mal Biker mit xxx was für welchen Geschossen alt ausschauen... das Gute stück wird gerne mal unterschätzt wie ich finde.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Natürlich...... Aber da kann man mit einem 140er auch gut runter und ich denke um das 140er an seine Grenze zu fahren, bedarf es doch etwas Mut und Fahrerischen können..... Und wenn sowas nicht Hauptaufgabe des Bikes ist reicht doch auch da das 140er.... Findest du nicht @Black-Falcon ?
> 
> Wenn ich mit einem Bekannten der das 140er Race fährt, fahre lässt er regelmässig mal Biker mit xxx was für welchen Geschossen alt ausschauen... das Gute stück wird gerne mal unterschätzt wie ich finde.....


Das hilft einem Rookie aber wenig, wenn er sich nach dem ersten Drop auf die Nase legt... 
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass das 140er ein potentes Bike ist. Es bietet auch genug Reserven, vorausgesetzt man weiß damit umzugehen. Wenn dies aber nicht der Fall ist, kann einem ein Bike mit mehr Federweg, etwas mehr Sicherheit geben.


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Das hilft einem Rookie aber wenig, wenn er sich nach dem ersten Drop auf die Nase legt...
> Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass das 140er ein potentes Bike ist. Es bietet auch genug Reserven, vorausgesetzt man weiß damit umzugehen. Wenn dies aber nicht der Fall ist, kann einem ein Bike mit mehr Federweg, etwas mehr Sicherheit geben.


Da hast du sicher nicht unrecht, aber denkst du das merkt der "Rookie" resp. stürzt sich so die Trails runter wenn er von einem HT kommt? Da tastet man sich an das neue Bike heran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (26. August 2015)

Ich kenne da schon so einige Kandidaten. Die fahren ein CC-Fully und glauben, sie könnten morgen bei der EWS starten...
Seis drum...
Wir haben "bjeterminator" sicher eine Orientierungshilfe geben können. Wofür er/seine Frau sich letztlich entscheiden, bleibt ihnen überlassen.
Wir beide sind uns jedenfalls einig, dass unter den angegebenen Voraussetzungen das 140er besser passen sollte?!


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

Vermutlich..... Vor allem denke ich sollten sie es wenn möglich ausgiebig Probefahren....


----------



## Orby (26. August 2015)

@bjterminator  Servus, ich würde von dem 160 Abstand nehmen. 

Ich bin selbst letztes Jahr das 120 Stereo HPC Pro 29 gefahren. Die Tourfähigkeit und ab und an ein Trail (war damit auch auf dem Holy und Tsch. Trail in Vinschgau) ist deutlich besser. 
Ich sehe bei dem Einsatzzweck ein 29 als deutlich bessere Wahl. Für KM abspulen würde ich jeder Zeit wieder ein 29 nehmen. 
Das Stereo 120 wurde gerade überarbeitet, das 2014 hatte mir persönlich mit 69* Lenkwinkel einen zu steilen. Das 140 hatte 68* wäre also mein Favorit wenn es ein 2014 Modell sein soll. Mit 140 mm hat man auch etwas Reserven. Nicht gerade ein Wunder an Wendigkeit, aber laufstabil.
Mein Vater hat sich erst letzte Woche das 140 aus 2014 geholt, NN vorne und RR hinten, schon ist es noch mehr auf Tour ausgelegt. Euch würde ich Nobby Nic in TrailStar vorne und NN in PaceStar hinten empfehlen. 

Ansonsten mal Geo anschauen und testen wie ihr mit 29 zu Recht kommt.


----------



## bjterminator (27. August 2015)

Danke Jungs, für die Antworten.

@Orby: Hast du das 2014-Modell im Internet gekauft oder bei dem Fahrradhändler deines Vertrauens?

Mein Händler hat jetzt schon keine Modelle mehr aus dem Modelljahr 2015.
Das wäre ja nicht weiter schlimm. 
Wohne in der weitere Nähe von München, da gäbe es sicher noch den einen oder anderen Händler.

Habe gestern gesehen, dass die neuen Radl für 2016 auf der HP von Cube stehen.
Bei manchen Modellen haben sie meiner Meinung nach ein wenig abgespeckt von den Komponenent, dafür sind die Radel aber ein wenig teurer geworden.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (27. August 2015)

Die 16er Räder werden wohl überall teurer werden 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider_ (27. August 2015)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Die 16er Räder werden wohl überall teurer werden



Stimmt, wie bei den Motorräder steigt der Preis nur ist es bei den Mtb noch halbwegs bezahlbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (27. August 2015)

Steigt aber nicht nur der Preis. Habe das gefühl auch die Komponenten sind teilweise etwas tiefer einzustufen....


----------



## Dagon (27. August 2015)

Ach Leute meckert doch nicht wegen dem (im Verhältnis) geringen Preisanstieg sondern freut euch lieber mal über den neuen hydrogeformten Alurahmen, der neben der tollen Formsprache 400g leichter ist als der alte und die schönste mir bekannte Leitungsführung aufweist. Ich habe mich beim ersten Anblick gleich verliebt und direkt gestern morgen das HPA TM bestellt. Mein dieses Jahr gekauftes Trigger ist schon inseriert (leider alles etwas zu klein). Ich weiß wie bekloppt das klingt, aber Entscheidungen mit Bauch und Herz sind bei mir immer die besten. Preislich wäre (aufgrund guter Konditionen) theoretisch jedes Stereo drin gewesen, aber der neue Alurahmen gefällt mir so viel besser als der Super HPC, dass ich nicht wirklich überlegen musste. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist erst im Februar 2016, aber der verschiebt sich ja gerne mal nach hinten.


----------



## Zerzal (27. August 2015)

Wer meckert hier?
Freuen über etwas was ich ned habe(n) will.... Da Freue ich mich doch lieber über das Air2 welches i gestern von nem Kumpel geschenkt bekommen habe...

Aber Gratulation zum bestellten TM. Was soll es den Kosten?


----------



## Dagon (27. August 2015)

Darüber spricht man nicht .


----------



## Zerzal (27. August 2015)

Dagon schrieb:


> Darüber spricht man nicht .


Soso.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Steigt aber nicht nur der Preis. Habe das gefühl auch die Komponenten sind teilweise etwas tiefer einzustufen....


Also wenn ich mir unser Race anschaue, hat sich nicht so viel getan: MT5 statt XT wäre zwar nicht meine Wahl, aber ist vertretbar. Schwerer als die Sonnenringe werden die Answer auch nicht sein. Kassette und Shifter wurden auf XT upgegradet.  Der Razor hinten ist eine interessante Entwicklung.
Insgesamt ist der Rahmen 400g leichter. Ob das zu lasten der Steifigkeit geht, wird man sehen.
Finde den Preisanstieg aber nicht so schlimm. Dann fahren wenigstens ein paar weniger, mit einem Cube herum. 
PS: Preise stehen auch auf der HP. Wenn er weniger gezahlt hat, soll es ihm gegönnt sein. Habe damals auch nicht den Vollpreis gezahlt...

PPS: Die Fox 34 Fit4 dürfte mit der Pike vergleichbar sein.

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass ich die fehlende Reverb übersehen habe! Das Teil von Cube ist natürlich nicht der Bringer...


----------



## Zerzal (27. August 2015)

MT5 wär auch ned meine Wahl. Und ob ich mit der 1x11 glücklich wäre... Hmmm ich weiss ned....  

Dafür ist die Pike weg und die Reverb..... 
Ich bin mit meine zufrieden wie es ist...

Preise hab ich auf der HP ned gesehen? sry....
Ich hoffe doch das er ned Liste zahlt...


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. August 2015)

Würde meines auch nicht tauschen wollen! Zumal bei mir noch der M+ ran kommt. Dann passt die Pike einfach perfekt...
Höhere Preise + schlechtere Ausstattung = Speci/Trek und Co.
Unser Cube wird also exklusiver! 

Uns kann es letztlich egal sein...


----------



## Zerzal (27. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Würde meines auch nicht tauschen wollen! Zumal bei mir noch der M+ ran kommt. Dann passt die Pike einfach perfekt...
> Höhere Preise + schlechtere Ausstattung = Speci/Trek und Co.
> Unser Cube wird also exklusiver!
> 
> Uns kann es letztlich egal sein...


Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt..... Aber hat schon was....


Die Neuen sind Cool keine Frage aber auch keine wirkliche Steigerung...... Aber das ist ja meistens so.... wenn dann wird 2017 im Vergleich zu 2015 interessant für mich....


----------



## bjterminator (27. August 2015)

Jetzt muss ich nochmal euch fragen:
Auf den Bildern sehe ich keinen wirklich großen Unterschied zwischen HPA 140 und HPA 160 bei den Rahmen.
Wo sind die Unterschiede bei den Rahmen? In der Geometrie?
Weil der Federweg unterschiedet sich jetzt auch "nur" noch um 10mm. Oder macht das wirklich so viel aus?

Oder kann man sagen, dass sich die zwei (als die 140er und die 160er Version) angleichen?

Ich rede natürlich den den beiden 2016er Versionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (27. August 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt..... Aber hat schon was....


Ganz ehrlich: Marktwirtschaft... 2015 hat Cube die Bikes verkauft wie warme Semmeln. Dann schaut man natürlich wie man die gesteigerte Nachfrage im nächsten Jahr befriedigen kann. Gab eigentlich nur zwei Lösungen: Mehr produzieren oder teurer verkaufen. Cube hat die zweite Variante gewählt, um nicht zum absoluten Massenproduzenten zu werden. Ich finde es legitim und ok. 
Zudem darf man nicht vergessen, dass Cube 2015 eine sehr offensive Preispolitik betrieben hat. Vermutlich um die Online-Konkurenz etwas zu stutzen. Ob es funktioniert hat, weiß ich nicht. 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Die Neuen sind Cool keine Frage aber auch keine wirkliche Steigerung...... Aber das ist ja meistens so.... wenn dann wird 2017 im Vergleich zu 2015 interessant für mich....


Glaube nicht, dass dein Gaul 2017 schon reif für die Presse ist. In dem Jahr wird es auch nur einen Aufguss der 2016er Modelle geben... 2018-2019 wird es vermutlich wieder etwas neues geben. Bis dahin, fährst du aber eventuell auch schon eine andere Marke?!


----------



## bjterminator (27. August 2015)

Egal ob ich jetzt ein 160er kaufe oder nicht:
Ich sehe dass auch (als Laie) so, dass, wenn ich die XT-Bremse, die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth haben möchte, die 2er Kurbel, dann muss ich bei der 2016er Version nicht das Race nehmen, sondern das SL, das kostet Liste 2.999 EURO, also 500 EURO mehr als das diesjährige Modell.

Ok, man kann jetzt natürlich sagen, vielleicht sind die verbauten Komponenen (z.B. die XT-Bremse) auch hochwertiger oder neuer als die letztjährigen Modelle. Und der Rahmen wiegt ja 400g weniger.

Das muss dann jeder selber wissen, ob er bereit ist, das Geld hinzulegen oder nicht.


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. August 2015)

bjterminator schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nochmal euch fragen:
> Auf den Bildern sehe ich keinen wirklich großen Unterschied zwischen HPA 140 und HPA 160 bei den Rahmen.
> Wo sind die Unterschiede bei den Rahmen? In der Geometrie?
> Weil der Federweg unterschiedet sich jetzt auch "nur" noch um 10mm. Oder macht das wirklich so viel aus?
> ...


Die 140er haben normalerweise "nur" 140mm Federweg. 20mm mehr Federweg, sind schon spürbar. Wie sehr die Geo-Unterschiede spürbar sind, hängt auch von der Rahmengröße ab. 


bjterminator schrieb:


> Das muss dann jeder selber wissen, ob er bereit ist, das Geld hinzulegen oder nicht.


Eben! Cube zwingt niemanden, ihre Bikes zu kaufen...


----------



## Zerzal (27. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass dein Gaul 2017 schon reif für die Presse ist. In dem Jahr wird es auch nur einen Aufguss der 2016er Modelle geben... 2018-2019 wird es vermutlich wieder etwas neues geben. Bis dahin, fährst du aber eventuell auch schon eine andere Marke?!


Deswegen sagte ich ja auch ," wenn dann"


----------



## bjterminator (27. August 2015)

Laut Cube-HP hat das 140 150mm Federweg oder ich habe mich verschaut.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. August 2015)

bjterminator schrieb:


> Laut Cube-HP hat das 140 150mm Federweg oder ich habe mich verschaut.....


Ja, bei der Pike und der 34er Fox sind es 150mm. Bei der Manitou nur 140mm. Ändert allerdings nichts am Hinterbau. Der ist weiterhin auf 140mm "kastriert".
Zudem ist die Ausstattung mehr auf Tourentauglichkeit optimiert. 
Beispiel: Das 140er Pro und Race hat Felgen mit 23er Maulweite und Nobby Nic Bereifung (Das Pro hat sogar nur Preformance-Reifen). Nur die Felgen des SL, haben 25mm Maulweite und die HansDampf/RockRazor-Kombi. Bei den 160ern haben alle Modelle eine 25er Felge und eine HansDampf/RockRazor Bereifung.


----------



## bjterminator (27. August 2015)

Alles klar, danke für die Info und Aufschlüsselung


----------



## Orby (27. August 2015)

@bjterminator
Probier mal den Rabe in München. Hat mehre Häuser, der Service war bisher immer top vor Ort.
https://www.rabe-bike.de

Das 140 Stereo 27.5 hat einen um 1 Grad steileren Lenkwinkel (etwas mehr tourenlastig als der flachere und mehr auf Downhill getrimmte Winkel des 160) und eine kürzere Kettenstrebenlänge (Vergleich zum 2015 Stereo 160, das 2016 ist anders bzw. etwas moderner mit kürzerer KS und LW glaube ich auch etwas flacher) was es wendiger und verspielter macht.

Ich habe mich wohl vertippt, ich würde das Stereo 140 mit 29 aus 2015 empfehlen. Hier ist die Geo mehr auf Tour ausgelegt, steckt aber auch gut Trails weg. Die KS ist aber auch hier lang und der LW etwas steiler (sollten 0,5 Grad sein).

Das hier hat sich mein Vater letzte Woche geholt. Bei ca. 1,90 war er super zufrieden mit der komfortablen Sitzposition auf dem 20". 
https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/cube-stereo-140-hpc-pro-29-carbon-n-grey-n-blue-2015.html
Würde halt gleich NN draufmachen lassen. Thema Preis PM


----------



## Ghostrider_ (28. August 2015)

Zum Thema Bike wechseln.
Nö, ich fahr mein Fritzz bis es auseinander fällt und vorher tausch ich lieber die defekten Teile, falls es welche geben sollte 
Hab zwar die 2. Kawasaki aber nur wegen der Leistung  da ist beim Mtb nur mein Strammer Muskelstrang verantwortlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (28. August 2015)

Der Drehmo wird schon alles zusammenhalten...


----------



## Zerzal (28. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Der Drehmo wird schon alles zusammenhalten...


Na dann verwendest du den aber definitiv Falsch!


----------



## Black-Falcon (28. August 2015)

Ich korrigiere: Der Drehmomentschlüssel sorgt dafür, dass die Schrauben halten und nicht alles auseinanderfällt...
Jetzt zufrieden, Herr Lehrer?!


----------



## Zerzal (28. August 2015)

Achtung..... Ihr wisst schon


----------



## Ghostrider_ (28. August 2015)

Seh ich auch so


----------



## togl (29. August 2015)

Hallo liebe 160er Community,

bin neu hier und hoffe demnächst öfter hier bei euch aktiv zu sein.

Hab die letzten Tage damit verbracht bis ca Seite 40 zu lesen bei euch, aber dachte jetzt, ich schreib euch einfach mal an. Ist total sympathisch wie ihr das hier aufzieht.

Kurz zu mir: heiße Tommy und bin 30 Jahre alt. Hab seit diesem Frühjahr ein Hardtail und habe ziemlich schnell gemerkt, dass ich mit meinen Fahrgewohnheiten und meinen Vorlieben hier ziemlich schnell an die Grenzen des Bikes stoße. Jetzt ist meine Frau irgendwie zum Cube Sting 140 WLS gekommen, was mich dazu veranlasst hat auch nochmal im Sortiment zu stöbern. Bin dabei aufs 140er und 160er Stereo gestoßen. Da ich seit nem Österreich Urlaub in diesem Jahr Downhill und Trails für mich entdeckt habe, hier aber im sächsischen Erzgebirge wohne, dementsprechend viele Touren zwischen 40 und 80 km fahre, wollte ich von euch gerne wissen, wie ihr die Tourentauglichkeit des 160er Stereos beurteilt. Denn ich will mir die Abfahrten größtenteils selbst erarbeiten.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (29. August 2015)

togl schrieb:


> Hallo liebe 160er Community,
> 
> bin neu hier und hoffe demnächst öfter hier bei euch aktiv zu sein.
> 
> ...


Willkomen bei unsrem Trupp.....
Da ging es dir ähnlich wie mir...... 
Auf den Letzten 3-4 Seiten wurde eben diese Thema besorochen. 

Zusammenfassende kann man sagen, ich denke Touren bei denen es um 40-80km geht sind da kein Problem. Natürlich nicht mehr so easy wie mit deinem HT.  
Wenn du es dann im Downhill ordentlich krachen lassen willst bist du aber beim 160er richtig gelandet. Mit dem kommt man akzeptabel den Berg hoch und mit viel Bumms und Spass wieder runter.... Auch ein Bike Park besuch liegt da problemlos drin.  
Wenn es eher etwas gemütlicher zu und her geht passt auch ein 140er gu. Welches etwas weniger auf Abfahrt dafür mehr auf Touren optimierter ist. 

Schau dir mal die Letzten paar Seiten an. Falls dann noch Fragen sind. 
Immer raus damit. 

Grüsse


----------



## kampf.zwerg (29. August 2015)

togl schrieb:


> Hallo liebe 160er Community,
> 
> bin neu hier und hoffe demnächst öfter hier bei euch aktiv zu sein.
> 
> ...


Servus und herzlich willkommen!  

Ich hab auf den letzten Seiten einiges geschrieben bezüglich Touren und bikepark. Musst mal schauen ob du es findest  

Ums kurz zu fassen: Touren mit 80km und so 2500hm sind auf jeden Fall möglich und auch bikepark wobei ich das Tm hab welches abfahrtslastiger ausgelegt ist. 

Btw im Erzgebirge war ich damit auch schon (rabenberg) und das Teil bügelt einfach alles platt ohne groß zu Wippen bergauf  




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kampf.zwerg (29. August 2015)

Seite 81 und 73 mal gucken 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orby (29. August 2015)

togl schrieb:


> Hallo liebe 160er Community,
> 
> bin neu hier und hoffe demnächst öfter hier bei euch aktiv zu sein.
> 
> ...



Servus und Willkommen. 

In der Theorie reden wir von 3 Bikes. 

Das 140 seit 2015 ist ein verspieltes Trailbike. Für die meisten Trails ausreichend, vermutlich in langsamen engen nicht zu sehr verbockten Trails dem 160 an Fahrspaß überlegen sein.

Das 160 bis 2015 ist in meinen Augen eine klassische "Drüberbügel-Enduro". Ehr laufstabil, weniger wenig und macht mehr Spaß wenn es schneller wird. Einfach draufhalten. 

Das 160 ab 2016 Modelljahr, ist etwas mehr auf Wendigkeit getrimmt (kürzere KS) und soll mehr Gegendruck im mittleren Federweg haben. Vermutlich also auch etwas verspielter werden. 

Meine persönliche Einschätzungen:
Stereo 140 "Mini-Enduro" Uphill / Downhill 50/50
Stereo 160 bis Modeljahr 2015 65/35
Stereo 160 ab jetzt also Modeljahr 2016 vermutlich gleich, jedoch etwas verspielter

Wobei die Tour- bzw Downhillfähigkeit stark von den Reifen abhängt. Mit Nobby Nics bist eher auf der Tourseite, mit Hans Dampf oder Marry auf der Downhillseite. 

Die Frage ist was Downhill für Dich ist. 
Etwas überspitzt: ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchs Geröllfeld, Steine donnern an den Rahmen und Dein Bike tut dir leid, dann das 160.
Wurzeltrails, Schotterwege die dich nicht an Deine Grenzen bringen dann das 140.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (29. August 2015)

Geballte Kompetenz wird hier geboten  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostrider_ (29. August 2015)

Grüße von der Eurobike


----------



## Zerzal (29. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Servus und Willkommen.
> 
> Das 160 bis 2015 ist in meinen Augen eine klassische "Drüberbügel-Enduro". Ehr laufstabil, weniger wenig und macht mehr Spaß wenn es schneller wird. Einfach draufhalten.
> 
> Das 160 ab 2016 Modelljahr, ist etwas mehr auf Wendigkeit getrimmt (kürzere KS) und soll mehr Gegendruck im mittleren Federweg haben. Vermutlich also auch etwas verspielter werden.


Ganz besonders da Frage ich mich ob einer der nicht schon fast "Geschult" wurde überhaupt einen unterschied merkt....?
Ich bin ja gespant wenn mein Händler das erste 2016 160er Testbike da stehen hat....





Orby schrieb:


> Die Frage ist was Downhill für Dich ist.
> Etwas überspitzt: ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchs Geröllfeld, Steine donnern an den Rahmen und Dein Bike tut dir leid, dann das 160.
> Wurzeltrails, Schotterwege die dich nicht an Deine Grenzen bringen dann das 140.



Das Trift doch den Nagel auf den Kopf....

"Was" versteht jeder für "Sich" unter Downhill.....?

Denn selbst die Jungs aus unserem hiesigen Rennradverein sprechen von Downhill.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (29. August 2015)

Hi Leute! 
War schön in Bayern!


----------



## Orby (29. August 2015)

160 vs 140

Gerade die aktuelle Mountain Bike in der Hand, das Stereo Super HPC 140 TM ist dort im Dauertest im Fuhrpark.

.... für mich verdammt nah dran an der perfekten Spaßmaschine....
.. Erstaunlich hohe Nehmerqualitäten trotz nur 12,6 kg Gewicht und Carbon Rahmen, selbst im BikePark nicht kaputt zu kriegen.

Hat einen 3 m Drop in Serfaus mit dem Teil hingelegt.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (29. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> War schön in Bayern!


Endlich mal Bilder wieder 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (29. August 2015)

Demnächst kommt wieder mehr. Versprochen!


----------



## Zerzal (29. August 2015)

Ich starte....... bisschen in Snapseed gespielt.......


----------



## Ghostrider_ (29. August 2015)

Ähm, ich hab mit shimano gesprochen wegen ice tec scheiben mit 6 loch statt center lock. Nicht geplant. Damit wollen se bisschen exklusiver bleiben. Ok versteh ich nur dann werd ich mal die von reverse nehmen wenns so weit ist  die haben die auch und sehen sehr heiß aus


----------



## Black-Falcon (30. August 2015)

Kleiner Spacer große Wirkung!
Waren heute am Rhein unterwegs und das Bike macht jetzt erst richtig Laune...
Fahrwerk und Spacer-Umbau haben sich gelohnt.





@kampf.zwerg : Freu dich wenn die neuen Züge drin sind. Meines schaltet sich wieder traumhaft!


----------



## CrashOversteel (31. August 2015)

Hat jemand schon mal das Press Fit Innenlager gewechselt und kann sagen welches passt? BB92 - 41mm?


----------



## Black-Falcon (31. August 2015)

Ich kann es dir hoffentlich morgen sagen.


----------



## Orby (1. September 2015)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal das Press Fit Innenlager gewechselt und kann sagen welches passt? BB92 - 41mm?



Schau mal imSHPC Non 26 Treat. Oder Vincy Fragen. Glaube der weiß über Cube alles.


----------



## DarkRusher (1. September 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> 160 vs 140
> 
> Gerade die aktuelle Mountain Bike in der Hand, das Stereo Super HPC 140 TM ist dort im Dauertest im Fuhrpark.
> 
> ...



In welcher Ausgabe genau ist der Test?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. September 2015)

Warum sollt es denn bei nem 3m Drop kaputt gehen? Der springt den ja nicht ins flache. Solange da ne Landung gebaut ist und man die auch trifft passiert da selten was. Oder was meinst wieso die mit ihrem Dirt alles springen?  die haben ja meistens nur 80-100mm gabeln und Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (1. September 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Warum sollt es denn bei nem 3m Drop kaputt gehen? Der springt den ja nicht ins flache. Solange da ne Landung gebaut ist und man die auch trifft passiert da selten was. Oder was meinst wieso die mit ihrem Dirt alles springen?  die haben ja meistens nur 80-100mm gabeln und Hardtail.


Allerdings ist der Dirt dann doch ein klein wenig anders konstruiert....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. September 2015)

Weil? =)


----------



## Zerzal (1. September 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Weil? =)


Weil man damit springt wie n irrer?... da ist der Rahmen schon etwas Fester.... Aber du hast schon recht. Ohne gescheite Landung machs kein spass.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. September 2015)

nö  genauso Alu und Carbon  nur eben kleiner mit 12 bis 16 zoll Rahmen


----------



## Zerzal (1. September 2015)

Aber eben anders Konstruiert... Material stärke zb.. Egal... sonst gibts wieder gemegga....;D


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2015)

Also bitte! Ich wünsche etwas mehr Sachlichkeit und themenorientierte Auseinandersetzung, mit dem oben genannten Thema!


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2015)

Man, hier ist es schon weit gekommen! Jetzt darf man schon nichts mehr schreiben, weil es eventuell nicht zum Thema passt... 
Egal...

Kleine Story:
Hatte letztens eine Begegnung mit einem launischen Schwan.
Zuerst hat er einen schmalen Pfad blockiert und zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass er nichts und niemanden vorbei lassen wird!
Bin dann umgekehrt und habe meine Runde etwas erweitert. Habe ihn später, bei erneutem befahren der Strecke, an einer anderen Stelle wieder getroffen.
Seine Begeisterung ist auf dem Bild zu erkennen...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. September 2015)

Mir gefallen die farbigen zughüllen


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2015)

Danke! Hab die seid der Auslieferung drauf. 
PS: Gabelschaft wird beim nächsten mal gekürzt. Ein Spacer reicht mir.
PPS: Habe ein Bild bei "Zeigt her eure Cubes" eingestellt. Dort kannst du dir die Züge genauer anschauen.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. September 2015)

Gibts ja auch zu kaufen aber das is mir jetzt grad den aufwand nicht wert


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2015)

Ja klar! Hab damals vor dem Zusammenbau gesagt, dass ich sie rot haben will. Dann ist es natürlich egal, ob rote blaue oder schwarze Zughüllen reingezogen werden.
PS: Dein Bike hat auch so, eine krätige Farbe. Da brauchst nicht viel machen...


----------



## Zerzal (1. September 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die farbigen zughüllen


Ja die finde ich auch sehr sexy... Mach ich vielleicht auch mal... allerdings bloß einen....


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2015)

Hier erkennt man es besser: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-cubes-teil-3.490116/page-484#post-13198590
Da kommt der Schwarz/Grau/Rot-Kontrast gut rüber.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Rot-Akzent am Hinterbau...

Ich vergaß... Ein Bild, damit es themenbezogen bleibt:


----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. September 2015)

Da hast wohl recht  das knallige grün und himmelblau/babyblau batscht schon


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2015)

Allerdings!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (1. September 2015)

Die mavic laufräder hängen mir zur zeit in der nase. Schlecht weil ich brauch ja normal keine neuen


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Die mavic laufräder hängen mir zur zeit in der nase. Schlecht weil ich brauch ja normal keine neuen


Hab dir in unserer Unterhaltung, etwas dazu geschrieben...

PS: Bild...


----------



## Zerzal (2. September 2015)

Hier gibts das 160er Race jeweils in SHPC und HPA in Action....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-in-motion-touren-urlaub-sonstiges.539165/page-162#post-13202678


----------



## Biermille (2. September 2015)

Mahlzeit! 
Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort
War am Wochenende mit meinem Pro das erste mal im Bikepark - geile Sache!
ABER! - Meine Hayes Bremsscheibe  (203mm) wurde bei der Abfahrt dermaßen heiss dass diese anfing zu flattern. Hatte ich vorher noch nie gesehen 
Ja Lirum Larum, ich will vorne ne neue Scheibe haben! Könnt ihr mir da eine empfehlen? 

Achso, Bremsen hatte ich ja zuvor auf die SLX gewechselt, außer halt die Scheiben.


----------



## Zerzal (2. September 2015)

Biermille schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort
> War am Wochenende mit meinem Pro das erste mal im Bikepark - geile Sache!


Haha...... Geile sache sehe ich genau so Gratuliere......



Biermille schrieb:


> ABER! - Meine Hayes Bremsscheibe  (203mm) wurde bei der Abfahrt dermaßen heiss dass diese anfing zu flattern. Hatte ich vorher noch nie gesehen
> Ja Lirum Larum, ich will vorne ne neue Scheibe haben! Könnt ihr mir da eine empfehlen?
> 
> Achso, Bremsen hatte ich ja zuvor auf die SLX gewechselt, außer halt die Scheiben.


Das ist allerdings weniger Geil..... Hab ich ja noch nie erlebt...... Wenn die so Heiss wurde würd ich auch mal die Bremsbeläge kontrollieren. Ned das die auch durch sind jetzt oder verglast. Brems Technik kennst ja bestimmt....?

Also, ich habe die SLX Scheiben drauf noch. Sollte die SM-RT66 sein. Die passt eigentlich ganz gut. Preis ist auch OK. Geflattert hat die noch nicht und ich hab ja ne Saint und kann hier ordentlich TM fahren....

Kannst auch die SM-RT76 oder SM-RT86 nehmen... Kost halt einfach etwas mehr ist dann aber XT. 86er ist mit IceTech.
Trickstuff soll auch ganz passable Scheiben habe... Hab ich aber keine Ahnung von.....

Aber ich behaupte jetzt mal, "die SLX scheibe reicht" 

Allerdings werde ich meine irgendwann vielleicht mal gegen etwas der Saint gerechterem ersetzen....
KA was......die SM-RT99 gibts ja nur mit Centerlok  hat aber keine Eile.....


Edit:
In welchem Park warst du? Wenn man fragen darf


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. September 2015)

Hayes eben  darum hab ich die rausgeworfen die scheiss teile. Is ja lebensgefährlich sowas den leuten anzudrehen


----------



## Black-Falcon (2. September 2015)

Die Bremse ist wirklich eine Zumutung!
Die flatternden Bremsscheiben können dir allerdings bei jedem Herstellern passieren. Hast mal die Stärke der Scheiben nachgemessen?! Eventuell waren sie schon runter. Je dünner die Scheiben, desto schneller werden sie instabil.
@Ghostrider_ : Hast du nicht noch die  Hayes-Scheiben drauf?!


----------



## Ghostrider_ (2. September 2015)

Die scheiben sind noch etwas akzeptabel aber die sättel, beläge und hebel sind ne zumutung. Meine saint kommt auch mit den scheiben klar aber die fliegen auch noch runter demnächst


----------



## Biermille (2. September 2015)

Bremstechnik sollte eigentlich passen...
Die Freeride Strecke in Willingen bin ich schon paar mal runter. 
Zuletzt mit meinem ehemaligen Hanzz. Da waren Formula Bremsen dran und da war da gar nichts.
Lasse sie nicht schleifen sondern nur Stotterweise quasi. Und halt so das kein Rad blockiert. 
Beläge sehen normal aus und die Scheibe ist 1,5 mm breit. Also schon ordentlich was runter. Waren neu 1,8 mm. 
Denke es werden dann die XT Scheiben, die RT 76.

Noch was anderes, hab ja SLX Bremsen. Wenn ich jetzt vorne noch ein Ticken mehr Power bräuchte könnte ich rein theoretisch die Bremssättel von der XT verbauen ohne die Leitungen zu verändern. Ich meine ab der Zee sinds andere Leitungen.
Hebel SLX und XT sind Identisch? Oder haben die auch eine Auswirkung auf die Bremskraft?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (3. September 2015)

Hier mal mein Clip von unserem BikePark-Ausflug mit Zerzal


@Zerzal egal wie lange Du unsren Clip bearbeitest, ich bin und bleibe ein Schisser, es wird nicht spektakulär aussehen 

Wobei ich bin auf den Geschmack gekommen und will mehr


----------



## kampf.zwerg (3. September 2015)

Neue Züge sind erste Sahne (Shimano pfte) :Bier: 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (3. September 2015)

Hier mein Movie aus'm BikePark Brandnertal mit Orby.....


----------



## Orby (7. September 2015)

Nach geschätzten 1.000km sah nun mein Lenkerband an der KS recht fertig aus. Hab es mal runtergerissen und die Kleberreste mühsam runtergepopelt.

Kam dann auf die Idee mit MarsGuard Slapper Tape
https://www.bike-components.de/de/MarshGuard/Slapper-Tape-Kettenstrebenschutz-p40724/
Der Kommentar aber dass es sich wohl um selbstverschweißendes Dichtungsband handelt, hat mich dann zu meiner Lösung gebracht.





Dezent und fühlt sich wirksam an. Mal sehen was es auf Dauer bringt. Bisher ja nur mit Zerzal bei sch.... Wetter im BikePark Brandertal getestet.

Nebenbei, ca. 1.000 KM, ca. 32.000 Tiefenmeter und nur ein Seilzug bisher gerissen. Hoffe bleibt so.
Sonst natürlich Verschleiß, gerade gehen vorne und hinten langsam der jeweils 2.Bremsbelag zu Ende. Marry vorne nach etwa 500km sieht gut aus, super Grip bei schei... Wetter, natürlich die Seitenstollen leicht aber wirklich leicht angerissen.
Der HD hinten ist wohl 300 km alt (Tausch wegen tubeless Umbau, war nicht dicht zu bekommen der alte), man sieht ihm halt die Parkeinsätze bzw. Davos in letzter Zeit an. Hab noch keinen Reifen so runtergeschrubbt mit so wenig Laufleistung.

@kampf.zwerg  Glaube im gesamten nur 2 Platten, einer schleichend und der andere Durchschlag im Park.

Edit: Hinterbau sieht auch gut aus, zumindest unten wo ja viele SHPC Probleme hatten. Oben natürlich Kräftig verdongelt wo das Hinterrad durchgeht.


----------



## vopsi (7. September 2015)

Hat ein Stereobesitzer unter Euch ähnliches bei sich entdeckt?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-fritzz-2014.651208/page-24#post-13217150


----------



## hitspo (7. September 2015)

@Orby Slappertape hält bei mir schon einige Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (7. September 2015)

Habe Sonntag im Park mein Race um Lackiert......

Nenne es "Shit brown anodized"

War echt spassig..... Kenne viele Frauen die für so ne Schlammpackung viel Geld zahlen 

Mary sind Reifen die greifen......  Kann man fast blind vertrauen... Hät ich so nicht erwartet. 

Allgemein hat sich das Bike die Letzten Monate super geschlagen. Nur der Fox scheint Luft zu verlieren..... Aber Sonst keine Wirklichen Probleme. Ausser vielleicht das Anodized Zeugs ist sehr Kratzer empfindlich. 



Was mich am allermeisten überrascht hat war, und das muss man an dieser Stelle mal erwähnen, auch wenn man es kaum glauben mag, wie gut das Motorex Dry Lube am Sonntag gehalten hat!


----------



## Orby (7. September 2015)

@hitspo bei mir ist es selbstverschweißendes Dichtungsband

@Zerzal du hast vermutlich auch keine 6 Pedalumdrehungen gemacht, obwohl den ganzen Nachmittag gefahren bist. Schlamm und Kälte bekommen wohl Dir nicht, blühst da richtig auf 

Hier noch mal ein Bild von uns mit unserem Freund aus Kalifornien


----------



## Zerzal (8. September 2015)

@Orby Da täuscht du dich. Auf den Letzten 3 Fahrten zb musste man auf sämtlichen nicht so steilen Abschnitten ordentlich in die Pedale treten um auf dem völlig aufgeweichten Boden überhaupt noch mit gescheit Tempo vorwärts zu kommen....


----------



## Black-Falcon (8. September 2015)

vopsi schrieb:


> Hat ein Stereobesitzer unter Euch ähnliches bei sich entdeckt?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-fritzz-2014.651208/page-24#post-13217150


Sieht echt übel aus!
Die Lager sind leider wirklich klein dimensioniert. Um das auszugleichen müsste man wirklich hochwertige Lager verbauen. Das wird Cube aber schon aus Kostengründen, niemals machen...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Mary sind Reifen die greifen......  Kann man fast blind vertrauen... Hät ich so nicht erwartet.


Die Mary hieß früher nicht umsonst Muddy Mary...


Orby schrieb:


> bei mir ist es selbstverschweißendes Dichtungsband


Hast du keine Bedenken, dass dein Dichtungsband den Rahmen angreifen könnte? Kenne natürlich nicht die Zusammensetzung, doch Carbon kann recht empfindlich sein. Wenn es mit den falschen Stoffen zusammen kommt, weicht auch mal die Struktur auf...


----------



## hitspo (8. September 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> bei mir ist es selbstverschweißendes Dichtungsband



Ist mir schon klar, Slappertape jawie du schon sagetest auch  Wo hastn du das gefunden bzw wie dick ist das? Hab immer nur 20m Packungen gefunden...


----------



## Orby (8. September 2015)

hitspo schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, Slappertape jawie du schon sagetest auch  Wo hastn du das gefunden bzw wie dick ist das? Hab immer nur 20m Packungen gefunden...



Mein Bekannter hatte eine Rolle mit dem roten W drauf da. 
Dicke kann ich nicht sagen, habe etwas überlappt so dass es wohl fast doppelt überall drauf ist. Nur wie immer mit meinen zwei linken Händen , dort wo es am meisten brauchst nicht. Vielleicht ziehe ich einfach ein Stück darüber noch. Hält ja zum Glück von alleine.


----------



## Willi777 (14. September 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @Zerzal  wie es aussieht können wir bald unsern Fox Dämpfer tunen, nennt sich EVOL, ist in der aktuellen Bike kurz angesprochen.
> Hier ebenfalls, klingt interessant
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Rear-Shocks,35/FOX/Factory-Series-Float-DPS,15713
> Mein Dealer macht wohl auch Fox Service, werde ihn mal ansprechen.


 
Zum tunen des alten CTD Dämpfers ist dieser Hinweis interessant:

_Die EVOL Luftkammer ist übrigens auch nachträglich zu kaufen, und passt auch auf die bisherigen FLOAT CTD Dämpfer, allerdings ist dieser „einfache“ Umbau nur bedingt sinnvoll, denn laut Aussage von FOX „empfiehlt es sich wegen der veränderten Kräfteverhältnisse der in der Luftfeder auch die Dämpfung anzupassen. Als Beispiel: Ein Kunde macht das Upgrade auf EVOL und es ist ihm/ihr sehr wichtig eine hohe Pedalplatform im Climb Modus zu haben. Nun verbessert die EVOL Kammer die Sensibilität massgeblich, somit wird die Pedalplattform natürlich fühlbar geringer – Um wieder die Arbeitsschwelle von vor dem Umbau zu generieren müssten wir eben die Dämpfung wieder passend abstimmen.“_

Ich werde meinen 2014er Stereo 29 wohl vom Weihnachtsgeld den neuen gönnen. Der scheint einige Vorteile zu bieten, wenn die versch. Testberichte recht behalten


----------



## Vincy (14. September 2015)

Mußt da beim Stereo 29 darauf achten, ob da Unten beim vollem Einfedern noch genügend Platz ist! 
Den neuen 2016er Float DPS gibt es auch ohne EVOL. Für schwergewichtige Biker ist EVOL nicht unbedingt von Vorteil.
Hier die Abmaße für den Float DPS mit und ohne EVOL.
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=593


----------



## Willi777 (14. September 2015)

da bin ich schon überfordert mit den 2 obersten Varianten... was LV/ SV...wobei, das scheint ja identisch mit dem Vorgänger zu sein. Ergo LV....

Remote brauche ich ja nicht.

Ohne EVOL möchte ich nicht....

Werde wohl bei BC bestellen, einbauen und notfalls zurückgeben. Muss halt vorsichtig sein beim Lager rein und rausnehmen


----------



## Cube-Rider160 (16. September 2015)

Hallo allerseits. Habe schon viel hier gelesen und seit letztem Wochenende bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Stereo 160 Race.  Hab mich mal angemeldet weil hier alles super freundlich und friedlich abläuft. Weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Rider160 (16. September 2015)

Ich liebe dieses Gerät


----------



## Ghostrider_ (16. September 2015)

Cube bikes sind schon die geilsten


----------



## Willi777 (16. September 2015)

Word!


----------



## Zerzal (17. September 2015)

Gratuliere zum neuen Bike.... Schickes Teil.....



Cube-Rider160 schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses Gerät


Wahre Worte..... Ich auch.....

Beim Race macht es Sinn gleich mal ne kleine Schutzfolie an der Sattelstrebe hin zu kleben. Dort wo die Bremsleitung an den Rahmen kommt. Sonst hast dort in paar Wochen keine Farbe mehr dran.... Falls dich sowas stört und noch nicht vorhanden.....

Weiter lohnt sich, falls noch nicht geschehen ein Kettenstrebenschutz......
Ebenfalls wenn grosse Füsse hast auf der anderen Seite n Kleber da die Schuhe gern mal die Strebe streifen....


Wenn es oft abwärts geht, oder / und der Fahrer etwas wiegt, lohnt es sich auch gleich mal die Scheibe vorne gegen eine 203er zu ersetzen. Dann gleich ne SLX / XT Scheibe.
Gleich ganz n anders Brems feeling....


Und meiner Meinung nach....nimm die Glocke da weg.... verschandelt doch das ganze Cockpit....


----------



## Cube-Rider160 (17. September 2015)

Super. Danke für die Tips. Kannste mal en Foto zeigen mit dem Schutz für die sattelstrebe? Kettenschutz hab ich. Bei 75 kg reicht mir erst mal die 180 vorne. Wird aber sicher irgendwann mal gegen ne 203 er getauscht. Glocke muss leider dran bleiben. Bin zwar auch deiner Meinung aber hier im schönen Saarland bin ich oft auch an der Saarschleife unterwegs. Da is immer viel los und dann ist das Ding einfach sinnvoll.


----------



## Zerzal (17. September 2015)

Cube-Rider160 schrieb:


> Super. Danke für die Tips. Kannste mal en Foto zeigen mit dem Schutz für die sattelstrebe? Kettenschutz hab ich. Bei 75 kg reicht mir erst mal die 180 vorne. Wird aber sicher irgendwann mal gegen ne 203 er getauscht. Glocke muss leider dran bleiben. Bin zwar auch deiner Meinung aber hier im schönen Saarland bin ich oft auch an der Saarschleife unterwegs. Da is immer viel los und dann ist das Ding einfach sinnvoll.


So hats nach 2-3 mal fahren ausgesehen. 
 Das ist n paar cm nach dem die Leitung aus der Bremse kommt. Das Problem ist, das wenn der Hinterbau ein federt die Leitung am Rahmen schleift. 
Hab mir dann bei gelegenheit bei meinen Händler so kleine Ovale Kleber mit genommen. 
 
Musst mal schaun manchmal sind sie bereits drauf geklebt. Sonst kann ich bei gelegenheit ein aktuelles Foto machen. 


203er lohnt auf jeden Fall. Bin nicht viel schwerer wie du. Fahre mittlerweile sogar ne Saint


----------



## Cube-Rider160 (17. September 2015)

Danke. Werd ich mir mal anschauen an meinem bike. Bremsscheibe lass ich für den Anfang erst mal. Aber ich glaube nächstes Jahr wirds wohl dann ne größere. ￼


----------



## Deihlos (17. September 2015)

Hey Leute,

hätte da mal eine Frage an euch und zwar ich fahr schon seit Jahren eig. nur Hardtail. 
Ich will jetzt auf Fully umsteigen weils mich doch schon ordentlich gepackt hat und runterwärts es einfach doch unglaublich geil ist es einfach über alles mögliche laufen zu lassen.
Mein absoluter Favorit ist das Stereo 160 Hpa SL. 
Allerdings möchte ich genau so mal Abends nach Feierabend ins Gelände gehen oder Tagestouren machen ...sprich auch viel uphill fahren. 
Meine Bedenken sind, dass ich mir mit dem 160er Berg auf einfach zu schwer tue. 
Alternativ Bike wäre des Stereo 140 Hpa wahrscheinlich Race , des Centurion No Poogo 2000.27 oder das Merida one Forty 7.700. 

Was könnt ihr mir zu den Uphill Eigenschaften des 160er Hpa sagen und wenn ja auf welche Variante würdet ihr gehen!?
Reichen 140er Federweg oder muss es 160 sein!? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Grüße Philipp


----------



## Ghostrider_ (17. September 2015)

Hallo  zu schwer? Ich schaff das mit dem fritzz doch auch dem schweren bock  gibt extra training  

Zerzal klärt dich sicher gleich auf bin arbeiten  scheiss da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (17. September 2015)

Da das Empfinden 140/160 sehr subjektiv ist würd ich dir ne Probefahrt mit beiden Probanden empfehlen und dir überlegen wie fest du es Bergab krachen lassen willst / kannst.....

Überflieg mal die letzten 10-15-20 Seiten da wurde das Thema n paar mal besprochen.

Zusammenfasend kann man sagen 140er eher Touren optimiert, guter Uphill und Spass am Downhill.

160er etwas gemütlicher Touren optiemiert, etwas gemütlicher im Uphill, verzeiht gerne mal n Fahrfehler und viel viel Spass im Downhill oder BikePark.


Ich Trete meine Lady (160er Race   uf ca.15kg optiemiert) auch mal auf über 2000m.ü.M auch wenn das manchmal ne Qual ist (ist es für mich aber auch mim HT) und ich mich Frage warum ich das mache. Aber der Downhill entschädigt zu 150%

Z.B.
Der Kampf.Zwerg fährt glaube ich recht ausgedehnte Touren mit den TM und Peter-dd macht mit seinem Race prima Alpenüberquerungen.....

Das 160er ist auf jedenfall Touren tauglich und Uphill fähig. Ich treffe oft Leute die ein 160er den Berg hoch treten und dann bloß ne Schotterstrasse runterfahren.
Angeblich weil ihnen die Geo so zusagt.... Wie auch immer.....

Falls du das HPA 160 SL aus 2015 meinst hätte ich bezüglich Touren / Uphill - Tauglichkeit eher Bedenken wegen des 1x11 Antrieb..... Ausser du hast Wumms in den Beinen
Wenn das HPA zu schwer findest das 160er gibts auch als SHPC

Falls du noch ein gutes HT rumstehen hasst würde ich das e behalten.
Ich habe das jedenfalls so gemacht und wenn ich Lust auf eine längere Tour habe, auf der bicht all zu grobes Gelände ansteht, nehme ich auch ganz gerne mal das....


----------



## Orby (17. September 2015)

@Cube-Rider160 Eine Unterrohrschutzfolie ist super sinnvoll. Vielleicht weiß ja Zerzal noch welche ich ihm empfohlen habe.
Die ovalen Aufkleber auch am Steuerrohr aufbringen, wo die HR Bremse verläuft. Am besten zwei senkrecht.

@Deihlos  Das Thema war vom kurzem hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-stereo-160-hpa-27-5-thread.744162/page-75#post-13196168
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-stereo-160-hpa-27-5-thread.744162/page-76#post-13196671

Wir fahren hier alle 2015 Modelle (also aus 2104), somit können wir wenig zu den 2016 sagen.

Falls Du das 2015 HPA SL meinst mit 1x11, bedenke dass es ein 32 KB hat.
Für Tagestouren oder Feierabendrunde mit 600 HM finde ich es OK. Für Touren mit 1.000 HM am Stück, finde ich persönlich 2x10 oder 2x11 besser. Da wähle ich etwas mehr den Gang den ich haben will, bei 1x11 muss ich mich mehr anpassen, und mit dem 32 ist es ab und an schon härter den bergauf.

Der Rock Razor am HR ist Geschmackssache. Kannst aber eventuell tauschen lassen gleich. Willst leicht rollend, dann RR. Willst Grip auch bei nassen Bedingungen dann Hans Dampf in Pacestar. Eventuell der neue Nobby Nic als Pace so als Zwischending.  

Noch so eine kurze Erfahrung oder Eindruck zum 2015 Stereo 160.
Im Park Bad Hindelang (ruppig und materialverschleißend) war ich froh, dass es viel weggebügelt hat. Im Park Brandnertal (flowig) musste ich aber eher mit Nachdruck das Bike in die Anlieger bringen. Ebenfalls finde ich es leichter die Sprünge weg zu drücken, als mit "Popp" von der Kante ab zu ziehen.
Hier dürfte das neue 160 oder das 140 Vorteile haben.


----------



## Zerzal (17. September 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> @Cube-Rider160 Eine Unterrohrschutzfolie ist super sinnvoll. Vielleicht weiß ja Zerzal noch welche ich ihm empfohlen habe.


Jop das war die Effetto Mariposa Shelter Clear. Hab sie aber aus Geiz und Faulheit ned dran gepappt. 
Das Anodized Zeugs ist sehr widerstandsfähig gegen Steinschlag. Jedoch sehr empfindlich auf Alles was kratzt und reibt. 
Allerdings habe ich fest vor die Shelter noch zu verwenden. Denn supper wäre sie.


----------



## Cube-Rider160 (17. September 2015)

Ich würde auch 2x10 empfehlen. Meiner Meinung nach mehr tourentauglich. Aber mit genug Kraft in dem Beinen ist alles möglich.￼


----------



## Cube-Rider160 (17. September 2015)

Zerzal.... Entweder bin ich zu blöd diese Stelle zu finden oder bei mir scheuern es nicht!?


----------



## Zerzal (17. September 2015)

Cube-Rider160 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch 2x10 empfehlen. Meiner Meinung nach mehr tourentauglich. Aber mit genug Kraft in dem Beinen ist alles möglich.￼


Hab da jungs die fahren ihre 160er 1x11 mit 34et Blatt. Und die lassen dich im Uphill stehen....Fahren aber praktisch alle Rennen. Auch Marathon mit und ohne Bike und so nZeugs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (17. September 2015)

Cube-Rider160 schrieb:


> Zerzal.... Entweder bin ich zu blöd diese Stelle zu finden oder bei mir scheuern es nicht!?


Hmm vielleicht haben sie etwas geändert.... Es ist keine 10 cm nach der Bremse hinten. Mach dir nachet n Foto


----------



## Cube-Rider160 (17. September 2015)

Meinst du diese Stelle?￼


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. September 2015)

@Cube-Rider160 : Willkommen in der 160er-Liga...
Zum Schutz deiner Sitzstrebe würde ich das hier empfehlen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...ops-fuer-Brems-Schaltzugaussenhuellen-p34581/
@Deihlos : Das SL bringt nur die leichteren DT-Swiss Laufräder mit. Ansonsten sehe ich es eher im Nachteil, gegenüber dem Race. 1x11 ist sicher Geschmackssache, doch gerade ein "Multi-Tool" wie das Stereo profitiert von der größeren Übersetzungsbandbreite.
Zudem ist die XT eine Sorglos-Bremse. 

PS: Unterrohrschutzfolie brauchst beim Race/SL eigentlich nicht. Der anodisierte Rahmen steckt einiges weg.


----------



## Zerzal (17. September 2015)

Cube-Rider160 schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Stelle?￼


Unte Ketten- oben Sattelstrebe.
Es ist innen an der Sattelstrebe. Und ich korrigiere, keine 5 cm nach der Bremsbacke.

Schau mal da. Bei mir ist es jetzt natürlich etwas anderst wegen der Saint.


----------



## Orby (17. September 2015)

Cube-Rider160 schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Stelle?￼



Vermute Zerzal meint die obere Strebe, dort dürfte beim einfedern die Leitung sich bewegen und eventuell scheuern. Kannst aber mit JagWire beheben auch.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jagwire-X4-Cable-Tube-Tops/dp/B00GTXC7J4


----------



## Zerzal (17. September 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Vermute Zerzal meint die obere Strebe, dort dürfte beim einfedern die Leitung sich bewegen und eventuell scheuern. Kannst aber mit JagWire beheben auch.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jagwire-X4-Cable-Tube-Tops/dp/B00GTXC7J4


Ja genau die Strebe meine ich.  

Wie funzt das? Klebt man das Ding an die Strebe und die Leitung bewegt sich dann in dem Ding? 

Andere Lösung ist eine Saint da verläuft die Leitung etwas anders und es scheuert nicht mehr....


----------



## Orby (17. September 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder. Bei mir ist es leider zu spät, schon gut verkratzt. Ist ja auch ein Spaßgerät.





Das obere Teil ist auch ein Jag Wire, der hält die Kabel auseinander damit es nicht klappert.

Theoretisch kannst auch wie ich die Sattelstrebe noch etwas abkleben, da schlägt die Kette auch gerne, nicht nur an der Kettenstrebe. Siehe hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-stereo-160-hpa-27-5-thread.744162/page-77#post-13217122


----------



## Cube-Rider160 (17. September 2015)

Aahhh. Jetzt Hats auch der ganz blöde kapiert wo du meinst.￼   ￼


----------



## Zerzal (17. September 2015)

Cube-Rider160 schrieb:


> Aahhh. Jetzt Hats auch der ganz blöde kapiert wo du meinst.￼   ￼




Ist auch gut versteckt da..... Habs damals auch nur beim Putzen bemerkt weill mich da was so Silbern glänzend angefunkelt hat..... An nem Schwarzen Bike.....hmm


----------



## Deihlos (17. September 2015)

Hey Leute,

vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten und euren Erfahrungswerten.
Die Bikes (Stereo 140er oder 160er) wären alle von 2016 ..bekomm die zu einem Top Preis. 
Das 16er SL ist ja mit der neuen 2x11 XT Schaltung ausgestattet von dem her wäre das schon ganz gut für Touren geeignet.

Ich glaube die Wahl wird auf ein 160er fallen...welches Modell bin ich mir noch unschlüssig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (18. September 2015)

Deihlos schrieb:


> Die Bikes (Stereo 140er oder 160er) wären alle von 2016 ..bekomm die zu einem Top Preis.
> Das 16er SL ist ja mit der neuen 2x11 XT Schaltung ausgestattet von dem her wäre das schon ganz gut für Touren geeignet.
> 
> Ich glaube die Wahl wird auf ein 160er fallen...welches Modell bin ich mir noch unschlüssig..


Ok, bin von einem 2015 SL ausgegangen. Mit 2x11 bist du natürlich bestens gerüstet...


----------



## michio666 (23. September 2015)

Moin Leute,

ich komm leider immer seltener online. Sorry.

Ich habe mal ne Frage. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir tipps geben.

Ich habe vom 19.10. bis 23.10. Urlaub und wollte mit Familie in den Harz. ich bin ja noch nie einen richtigen Track gefahren und wollte da mal was mit machen. einen workshop oder so. Mit Übernachten paar Tage usw. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

War von euch schon mal jemand da?


----------



## Ghostrider_ (24. September 2015)

Würd dir sehr gern helfen aber da weiß ich leider auch nichts. Frag mal google


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. September 2015)

Hi

ich bin am Überlegen mein 10 Jahre altes Prophet MX in Rente zu schicken und mir ein Stereo 160mm zu kaufen (nur den Rahmen).
kann mir jemand den Gewichtsunterschied von der Alu-variante zur Carbon-variante sagen? (am besten 18 Zoll)
ich hab mal beim Carbonrahmen was von ca. 1800g gelesen? 
Alurahmen hab ich nichts gefunden.

Danke schon mal vorab..............vieleicht bin ich ja bald öfter hier


----------



## Zerzal (24. September 2015)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich bin am Überlegen mein 10 Jahre altes Prophet MX in Rente zu schicken und mir ein Stereo 160mm zu kaufen (nur den Rahmen).
> kann mir jemand den Gewichtsunterschied von der Alu-variante zur Carbon-variante sagen? (am besten 18 Zoll)
> ...



Ich meinte mal iwo gelesen zu habe das der Rahmen des 2014er 160er Fritzz, das 2015er 160er HPA Stereo soll ja dessen Rahmen geerbt habe, um 3000g ohne Dämpfer gewogen hat.
Allerdings weiss ich nimmer welche Grösse das war.

Das 2016er 160er Stereo soll noch mal etwas leichter geworden sein..... Aber ich vermute mal du sprichst vom Rahmen des HPA 160 aus 2015?


----------



## Zerzal (24. September 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich komm leider immer seltener online. Sorry.
> 
> ...



Hier mal paar sachen die gidf.de so aus spuckt....

http://www.mtb-harz.de

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/flowtrails-harz.472000/

http://www.outdooractive.com/mobile...reichsten-mountainbik-touren-im-harz/1442359/

http://www.braunlage.de/mountainbiken-in-braunlage.html

http://www.touren-harz.de/mtb-touren/tages-touren/endurotour

Hab jetzt nd alles durch gelesen. Also alles ohne Schiessgewehr... 

Hoffe es hilft die etwas weiter bei deine Urlaubs Bike Planung...


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. September 2015)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> kann mir jemand den Gewichtsunterschied von der Alu-variante zur Carbon-variante sagen? (am besten 18 Zoll)
> ich hab mal beim Carbonrahmen was von ca. 1800g gelesen?
> Alurahmen hab ich nichts gefunden.


Laut Messung des 16"-Rahmens, wiegt das SHPC ca. 940g weniger.
Die Werte beziehen sich auf Jahrgang 2014/2015. 
2016 sollen Alu- und Carbon-Rahmen rund 400g abgespeckt haben.


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. September 2015)

Danke euch, dann werde ich wohl etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen müßen!


----------



## michio666 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo.

Leute ich habe ein Problem. Meine Bremsen sind irgendwie mist. Vorne quietscht sie etwas und obwohl ich fest anziehe überschlage ich mich nicht, wenn Ihr versteht. Sie ist etwas lasch.
Hinten habe ich das Gefühl dass wenn ich bergab fahre, dass Sie nicht 100% Leistung hat, blockiert auch nur wenn ich richtig fest ziehe.

Ich habe das bike grad in der Werkstatt gehabt alles machen lassen Sauber und entgraten und entlüften und keine wirkliche Besserung. Der Schrauber sagt die bremsen sind top aber von meinem Kumpel das 500,-€ Fahrrad ist 10x besser.


Wie findet Ihr denn die originalen Bremsen an eurem Stereo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (6. Oktober 2015)

Welche sind das denn? Immernoch die hayes? Die sind kacke  kannst nix ändern


----------



## Zerzal (6. Oktober 2015)

Die Hayes sind wirklich nicht so der Brüller.... 
Kannst mal deine Beläge anschauen und eventuel versuchen etwas anschleifen. Wenn da mal n fitzelchen öliges Zeugs dran gespritzt ist, kann das schon Auswirkung haben. Musst aber dann neu Einbremsen. Vielleicht bringt es was. Hat dir dein Mech vermutlich aber auch schon gesagt....!? 


Wenn tauschen willst, bc haut n Set SLX v/h für 95€ raus.... Die werden mehr Power haben. Biermille könnte da mehr zu sagen....
Für etwas mehr Asche hast ne XT. 
Mehr denke ich braucht man ausserhalb von Alpen und Bikepark nicht.....


----------



## michio666 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ja der Mech hat das alles schon gemacht. Schade, ich dachte teures bike gleich alles top. Muss ich aber umbauen, nervt mich.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. Oktober 2015)

michio666 schrieb:


> Ja der Mech hat das alles schon gemacht. Schade, ich dachte teures bike gleich alles top. Muss ich aber umbauen, nervt mich.


 
In der Klasse der 160mm Bikes sind 2000€ extrem günstig.
An deinem Rad sind Bremsen, Reifen, und die LR einfach Schrott.
Wobei die Hayes wohl zu den schlechtesten bremsen gehören die ich kenn.


----------



## Zerzal (7. Oktober 2015)

Bedenken das du das Billigste 160er von Cube hast.... Da müssen einfach iwo abstriche gemacht werden.... Das teuerste 160er von cube kostet knapp 3x mehr..... 

Bei meinen XT Bremsen waren z.B. Auch Deore Scheiben dran.....  

Machst dir ne SLX / XT dran und du bist glücklich.... komt vormontiert und Entlüftet.... Sagen sie... 
Kostet ja ned die Welt...


----------



## Zerzal (7. Oktober 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> In der Klasse der 160mm Bikes sind 2000€ extrem günstig.
> An deinem Rad sind Bremsen, Reifen, und die LR einfach Schrott.
> Wobei die Hayes wohl zu den schlechtesten bremsen gehören die ich kenn.



Na dann haben die Teuren 160er Cubes ja mal richtig Kack Reifen drauf Soviel ich weiss hat das Pro auch die Hans Dampf drauf.... 
Und die 2016er Modelle haben ja einen Wahnsinns Hinterreifen bekommen...

Mit den LRS kann man Leben.... 
Mal sicher bis sie durch sind

Ich habe an meine Race auch keinen Wahnsinns LSR drauf und damit schon zig Tausend TM im Gelände gemacht.... Inkl. Matsch und BikePark Orgien.... Gerade am Week z.B wieder 4,5K TM Gelände..... Alles iO mit den Rädlei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. Oktober 2015)

Darum hab ich den haufen auch verkauft weil das rad halt nicht gerecht wurd


----------



## michio666 (7. Oktober 2015)

ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden. Federung schön weich, Sattelstange find ich geil, Schaltung geht bis jetzt ohne Probleme und Reifen halten auch ganz gut. Bremsen werde ich tauschen. Am 18. fahr ich in Harz mal son Track probieren. Wollt eigentlich mal mit Guide aber zu der Zeit is da nix. Also einfach allein mal runterballern.


----------



## Black-Falcon (7. Oktober 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Na dann haben die Teuren 160er Cubes ja mal richtig Kack Reifen drauf Soviel ich weiss hat das Pro auch die Hans Dampf drauf....


Ich denke Aki bezog sich auf die "Preformance"-Reifen von Schwalbe. Diese sind nur auf dem PRO verbaut und haben einen DUAL-Compound, der nicht mit der Reifenmischung der EVO-Line mithalten kann. Haltbarkeit und Gripniveau sind schlechter, zudem gibt es keine Snake-Skin-Varainte.
Das die SunRingle-Laufrädern nicht zu den Leichtgewichten gehören, ist auch kein Geheimnis. Dennoch können die meisten, gut damit leben.
Zuletzt sollte man den eher unterdurchschnittlichen Dämpfer nicht vergessen.
Somit ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass Ghostrider mit seinem PRO eher unzufrieden war.


Zerzal schrieb:


> Und die 2016er Modelle haben ja einen Wahnsinns Hinterreifen bekommen...


Der RockRazor ist doch genial! Hast mehr Fun auf dem Trail... 
Kommt bei mir nach dem Winter auch drauf.
Scheinbar traut Cube seine Kunden jetzt mehr fahrerisches Können zu...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. Oktober 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ich denke Aki bezog sich auf die "Preformance"-Reifen von Schwalbe. Diese sind nur auf dem PRO verbaut und haben einen DUAL-Compound, der nicht mit der Reifenmischung der EVO-Line mithalten kann. Haltbarkeit und Gripniveau sind schlechter, zudem gibt es keine Snake-Skin-Varainte.
> Das die SunRingle-Laufrädern nicht zu den Leichtgewichten gehören, ist auch kein Geheimnis. Dennoch können die meisten, gut damit leben.
> Zuletzt sollte man den eher unterdurchschnittlichen Dämpfer nicht vergessen.
> Somit ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass Ghostrider mit seinem PRO eher unzufrieden war.
> ...




Ist da nicht sogar einer HD Active Line drauf


----------



## Black-Falcon (7. Oktober 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ist da nicht sogar einer HD Active Line drauf


Laut Bildern ist es wohl ein Preformance. Meines wissens, gibt es den HD auch nur als Preformance oder Evo.
PS: Auf dem Pro ist ein Cube-LRS verbaut. Dieser ist vermutlich von der Wertigkeit und dem Gewicht, noch hinter den SunRingle Radiums anzusiedeln...


----------



## Zerzal (7. Oktober 2015)

Gut ok..... Das es ein Performance ist wusst ich nicht.... Sorry teamaki war nicht persönlich gemeint...
Die spec. sind ja nimmer auf der Cube Seite..... Asche auf mein Haupt....

Naja ich find den RR ned so toll.... Sehr zwiespältig das Ding.... Trocken Hoch, super! Nass / feucht / weich runter, schei....
Kenne auch niemanden Persönlich den ihn toll findet.....

Ist wohl eher für die, die eher lange Touren bei trockenen Bedingungen fahren mit bissel runter am Schluss..... Da ich was ähnliches am HT fahre, allerdings nur Strasse / Schotter kann ich mir das wirklich gut für Touren vorstellen. Für mich käme der aber nur als 2. LRS fürs Hinterrad in frage.... 

Kann mir auch ned fortstellen das die kleinen Nippelchen auf der Lauffläche sehr lange halten....


----------



## Orby (7. Oktober 2015)

Durch den Enduro-Hype geht Cube damit vermutlich etwas mehr auf die AM Gruppe ein. Geringerer Rollwiderstand, da vermutlich einige Enduros wohl auch als Tourenbikes mit Trailanteil herhalten werden müssen.

Finde diesen Artikel super spannend
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2015/09/30/schwalbe-rock-razor-2-35-pacestar-testfazit/

Lese für mich persönlich raus, das mit dem Procore der RR super interessant sein könnte.

Bin schon gespannt was sich da in den nächste Zeit tuen wird. Denke wenn Felgen, Procore und Reifen aufeinander abgestimmt sind, wird der Grip noch deutlich steigen bei besseres Performance in allen Bereichen.


----------



## Zerzal (7. Oktober 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Durch den Enduro-Hype geht Cube damit vermutlich etwas mehr auf die AM Gruppe ein. Geringerer Rollwiderstand, da vermutlich einige Enduros wohl auch als Tourenbikes mit Trailanteil herhalten werden müssen.
> 
> Finde diesen Artikel super spannend
> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2015/09/30/schwalbe-rock-razor-2-35-pacestar-testfazit/
> ...



Liest sich wirklich interessant.... Muss ich zugeben.
Ich denke um wirklich Erfahrung sammeln zu können reicht es einfach nicht den Reifen mal eben auf 20-30 km zu testen.....

Die Sache mit dem Procore ist allerdings wirklich interessant und eine Überlegung wert.....An diese Kombi habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Das könnte ich mir vielleicht sogar noch vorstellen. Das und in Kombination mit Mary vorne wäre es durchaus wert noch mal zu testen..... Allerdings hat die Kombi schon etwas Gewicht dann

Überrascht hat mich in dem Artikel die Aussage das sich der Reifen nicht zusetzt....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. Oktober 2015)

Genau black, da hast recht  war echt net mein ding, war mir einfach zu billig alles. Die hinterradnabe war am arsch nach einmal bikepark in trippstadt.


----------



## Black-Falcon (7. Oktober 2015)

Der RockRazor ist besser als sein Ruf. 
Besonders dieser Test hat mir gefallen: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/schwalbe-rock-razor-tire-reviewed-2014.html
Zitat, Greg Callaghan: _"These tires will make a man of you." _

Nicht zuletzt, muss ich auch meinem Benutzertitel gerecht werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_ (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss den razor auch mal probieren  hab aber noch nen hd zum verschrubben


----------



## Zerzal (7. Oktober 2015)

Erst muss die procore her.....


----------



## Zerzal (14. Oktober 2015)

Der Winter steht demnächst vor der Türe umd ich frage mich gerade, was man da am besten für Reifen fährt, wenn man sein 160er weiterhin wie im Sommer bewegen will.
Aktuell fahre ich MM in TrailStar vorne und den HD in PaceStar hinten. Beide in SnakeSkin

Wie siend eure Erfahrungen bezüglich Gummimischungen, Reifenbreite, Profil, ect. Bei kalten Temperaturen bis -10°.
Würde es Sinn machen den HD hinten auf TrailStar zu wechseln?, Hät ich noch rumliegen.....


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Oktober 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wie siend eure Erfahrungen bezüglich Gummimischungen, Reifenbreite, Profil, ect. Bei kalten Temperaturen bis -10°.
> Würde es Sinn machen den HD hinten auf TrailStar zu wechseln?, Hät ich noch rumliegen.....



ab ca. 0° ist die Mischung recht egal, da wird jede Starr! ich fahr Vertstar selbst die werden hard wie ein Pacstar.
versuch eher mit etwas weniger Luftdruck zu fahren?!


----------



## Zerzal (14. Oktober 2015)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ab ca. 0° ist die Mischung recht egal, da wird jede Starr! ich fahr Vertstar selbst die werden hard wie ein Pacstar.
> versuch eher mit etwas weniger Luftdruck zu fahren?!



Einen speziellen Wintergummi gibt es nich? Ausser jetzt die Spikereifen. Die sollen allerdings auf Schnee nicht tauge...? Muss jetzt ned Schwalbe sein.....

Weniger Luftdruck  könnte schwierig werden ohne Umrüsten auf Tubeless oder Procore..... bin je nach Einsatzgebiet mit 1,7-2,1bar unterwegs..... Tiefer macht mit Schlauch keinen Sinn..... Flicken im Winter macht auch keinen Spass


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Oktober 2015)

Hatte beide mal 1,3 drin, kein platten, nie


----------



## Zerzal (14. Oktober 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Hatte beide mal 1,3 drin, kein platten, nie


Komm so zu mir und du wirst, mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Schlauch wechseln auf Trail....  Theoretisch kann sogar der Reifen von der Felge flutschen....


----------



## Ghostrider_ (14. Oktober 2015)

Das war eh unbewusst  bin aber hier die sachen geballert die ich sonst auch so baller  nur ich merk eh kaum ob da jetzt 1,5 oder 2,0 bar drin sind, minimal, beim motorrad merk ich 0,2bar unterschied sofort


----------



## Zerzal (14. Oktober 2015)

Je nach Untergrund merke ich den Unterschied schon etwas..... Bilde ich mir zumindest ein

Wir haben in gewissen Gebieten echt fiese Steine.... Wenn da mit richtig Speed durch willst, ist unter 1,8/1,9 bar schon fast Lotterie ohne Durchschlag zu bleiben..... Muss natürlich nicht, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gross... 

Aber mir ging es jetzt vor allem um Grip auf Schnee oder gefrorenem Waldboden und wie sich der Reifen bei kalten, unter null, Temperaturen verhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Oktober 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Komm so zu mir und du wirst, mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Schlauch wechseln auf Trail....  Theoretisch kann sogar der Reifen von der Felge flutschen....



ehhmmm Einspruch!
ich fahr in den Bergen vorn 0,9 und hinten 1,1 Bar mit DH Reifen, aber das ist beim Rumgestöpsel in Schrittgeschwindigkeit (BikeBergSteigen)!
Da rutscht kein Reifen von der Felge! ist mir in gut 10 Jahren noch nie passiert!
aber bei schneller Gangart ist das zu wenig, da spürt man schon mal die Felge! 

mit leichteren Reifen geht das natürlich nicht so extrem!

eine Lösung für weniger Luftdruck wäre eventuell ein dickerer Schlauch (es gab mal von Maxxis FR Schläuche, die haben ca 350g gewogen?!).


----------



## Black-Falcon (16. Oktober 2015)

Der Reifendruck hängt auch stark vom Fahrstil und dem Gewicht des Fahrers ab.
Mit 2 Bar wäre ich nicht unbedingt glücklich...
Die Angaben von Schwalbe bereiten mir da etwas Kopfzerbrechen: http://www.schwalbe.com/de/luftdruck.html


----------



## Zerzal (16. Oktober 2015)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ehhmmm Einspruch!
> ich fahr in den Bergen vorn 0,9 und hinten 1,1 Bar mit DH Reifen, aber das ist beim Rumgestöpsel in Schrittgeschwindigkeit (BikeBergSteigen)!
> Da rutscht kein Reifen von der Felge! ist mir in gut 10 Jahren noch nie passiert!
> aber bei schneller Gangart ist das zu wenig, da spürt man schon mal die Felge!
> ...



Kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen....  Machst das mit Schlauch? 0,9 ist nicht viel... der Grip muss ja gewaltigst sein

Möglich das sowas mit DH Drahtreifen in Schrittgeschwindigkeit für einen athletisch gebauten Fahrer funktioniert. 

Aber mit nem Hans Dampf in SnakeSkin mit Schlauch kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Schon garnicht wenn man mit ordentlich speed durchs Gelände donnert. so 40-50 Sachen. Da ist dann aber ziemliche sicher mit Platfuss zu rechnen.... Jedenfalls kenne ich diverse Orte wo das so wäre....
Ausserdem hät ich echt bammel das es den Reifen irgendwann doch von der Felge blähst.

Also auf meinem Hometrail fährt praktisch niemand unter 1,6/1,7 weil das öffter mal zu unliebsamen zwischen Stops führt....


Das mit dem dickeren Schlauch ist ne Idee.... Allerdings kann man bei dem Gewicht wirklich gleich die Procore dran bauen Tubeless ist mir aber iwie zu pflege-intensiv....?


----------



## Orby (17. Oktober 2015)

@FR-Sniper  nimmst Du für das StolperBiken ein Stereo 160? Würde eher nicht tippen oder? Vermute eher was kurzes verspieltes und wendiges. 

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass so geringe Drücke mit wenig Speed und einer DH - Karkasse funktionieren. Irgendwo müssen ja die ca. 300gr. Mehrgewicht sich auszahlen.


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. Oktober 2015)

@Zerzal 
Hast du den Artikel schon gelesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12...rocore/#Procore_8211_Der_Standard_der_Zukunft
0,4 Bar pro Woche sind etwas nervig...
Bei Tubeless musst du in der Regel nur ca. alle 2-3 Monate nachfüllen/erneuern.

Grundgesetzlich finde ich Procore auch sehr interessant. Werde allerdings die ersten realen Erfahrungsberichte abwarten. Eventuell kommt ja der erste Test von dir?! 

Bis dahin, finde ich diese Teile für die Tubeless-Verweigerer interessant: https://r2-bike.com/SCHWALBE-Schlauch-275-650B-Mountainbike-Evo-Tube-SV21E
Angeblich gleiche Leistung bei weniger Gewicht. Klingt eigentlich zu schön um wahr zu sein...
Wurde mir aber so von einem Schwalbe-Mitarbeiter bestätigt. Der hat schon ca. 3000km mit den Teilen runter. Zum Rundlauf und Rollwiederstand kann er leider nichts sagen, da er sie auf einem E-Bike fährt...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (17. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand bitte ein paar angebote zu warmen socken? Aufm rennrad krieg ich kalte zeh trotz überschuh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (17. Oktober 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @Zerzal
> Hast du den Artikel schon gelesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12...rocore/#Procore_8211_Der_Standard_der_Zukunft
> 0,4 Bar pro Woche sind etwas nervig...
> Bei Tubeless musst du in der Regel nur ca. alle 2-3 Monate nachfüllen/erneuern.
> ...


Nein Kante ich nicht.  und bis jetzt sind die Dinger bei mir iwie noch nicht erhältlich.

Einerseits klingt das mit den 0,4bar nervig und andererseits kontrollier ich eher öfter mal meine Luft da ich meinen Reifendruck gerne mal an das vorhaben anpasse. 

Was mich am Tubeless stört ist das man wohl öfter mal die Milch erneuern muss....
Und wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bin grade etwas irritiert jetzt, fährt man die Procore auch ne art Tubeless.....




Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Bis dahin, finde ich diese Teile für die Tubeless-Verweigerer interessant: https://r2-bike.com/SCHWALBE-Schlauch-275-650B-Mountainbike-Evo-Tube-SV21E
> Angeblich gleiche Leistung bei weniger Gewicht. Klingt eigentlich zu schön um wahr zu sein...
> Wurde mir aber so von einem Schwalbe-Mitarbeiter bestätigt. Der hat schon ca. 3000km mit den Teilen runter. Zum Rundlauf und Rollwiederstand kann er leider nichts sagen, da er sie auf einem E-Bike fährt...



Finde das Teil auch Interessant. werde es wohl am HT mal Testen.
Allerdings hat das Schläuchlein ein anständiges Preislein bei welchem man sich fragt ob man in Zukunft flickt oder tauscht.....

Für n Winter werd ich dann wohl auf Schnee einfach mal schauen wie weit ich mim Druck runter kann und schaue was passiert....


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. Oktober 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Was mich am Tubeless stört ist das man wohl öfter mal die Milch erneuern muss....


Wie gesagt: Je nach Milch, ca. alle 2-3 Monate. So ist es jedenfalls bei meinen Kumpels. Zum Testen kannst einfach eine Nadel rein stechen. Wenn es wieder dichtet, ist es noch ok...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bin grade etwas irritiert jetzt, fährt man die Procore auch ne art Tubeless.....


Theoretisch ist Procore sogar noch besser. Viel Druck in der Mitte (Lauffläche), wenig Druck an den Flanken. Somit ein genialer Grip. Bin allerdings gespannt ob sich das Gerücht bewahrheitet, dass dieses System die Felgen punktuell zu stark belastet und somit vorzeitig schrottet...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Allerdings hat das Schläuchlein ein anständiges Preislein bei welchem man sich fragt ob man in Zukunft flickt oder tauscht.....


Materialschonung nimmt einem den Spaßfaktor beim Biken... Somit ist mir das mittlerweile egal. Der Bock muss funktionieren, wenn ich es krachen lasse! Sonst kann man auch Citybike fahren...
Apropos Material: Geht eure Reverb bei den jetzigen Temps auch so schwer?! Muss meine mal vom Dreck befreien. Ansonsten geht sie mit dem Dämpfer auf Reisen...


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. Oktober 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Apropos Material: Geht eure Reverb bei den jetzigen Temps auch so schwer?! Muss meine mal vom Dreck befreien. Ansonsten geht sie mit dem Dämpfer auf Reisen...



Edit: Der Kabelbinder-Trick hat erstmal geholfen.
Mal sehen, wie lange es so bleibt...


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem hier schon länger kein Bild zu sehen war...





...hier ein Bild vom Stereo beim Mittagsschläfchen!

PS: @Zerzal Schau mal wie sauber mein Radl ist...


----------



## Zerzal (19. Oktober 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Nachdem hier schon länger kein Bild zu sehen war...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich steht sein SUV 10 Schritte daneben und er hat das sauber geputzte Bike in die Wiese gelegt, welche er vorher penibelst auf Verunreinigung untersucht hat, nur um das schöne Foto zu schiessen.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. Oktober 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich steht sein SUV 10 Schritte daneben und er hat das sauber geputzte Bike in die Wiese gelegt, welche er vorher penibelst auf Verunreinigung untersucht hat, nur um das schöne Foto zu schiessen.....


Der Satz musste ja kommen...


----------



## Orby (19. Oktober 2015)

Kein Unterrohrschutz?


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Oktober 2015)

Wofür? Ist doch kein Carbon.
Der anodisierte Rahmen, steckt Steinschläge problemlos weg.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Oktober 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wofür? Ist doch kein Carbon.
> Der anodisierte Rahmen, steckt Steinschläge problemlos weg.


Das werden wir nach der nächsten Reinigung meines anodisierten Schätzchen sehen....  beim besuch von Gian und Giachen hat es mir mehrere Steine grösseren Kalibers an Rahmen geballert...


----------



## bikerfrooody (25. Oktober 2015)

So Leute ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (25. Oktober 2015)

Witziges cooles Video... Nur mit der Mucke kann ich persönlich nix anfangen....


@Black-Falcon 
Nachdem ich, man glaubt es kaum, meinem Race mal wieder etwas Wasser gezeigt habe, muss ich sagen, das dem Bike bei artgerechter Haltung ein Unterrohrschutz nicht schaden würde.... 
Es hält sich zwar im Verhältnis wirklich in Grenzen aber es sind Spuren vorhandne...


----------



## hitspo (25. Oktober 2015)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> So Leute ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs



Schick schick, ist der Drop wieder heile?


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. Oktober 2015)

@bikerfrooody
Cooles Video. 


Zerzal schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> Nachdem ich, man glaubt es kaum, meinem Race mal wieder etwas Wasser gezeigt habe...


Wie denn? Hast es in den See gefahren?! 


Zerzal schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> Es hält sich zwar im Verhältnis wirklich in Grenzen aber es sind Spuren vorhandne...


Hast die mit der Lupe gesucht...


----------



## Zerzal (26. Oktober 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wie denn? Hast es in den See gefahren?!


Nicht ganz. 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Hast die mit der Lupe gesucht...


 Leider nein......

Es sind sicher viel viel weniger als es bei normaler Lackierung wären, von daher hat die Anodisierung einen guten Job gemacht. 
Aber die Anodisierung ist jetzt auch ned so stark das man als Hersteller die Folie weglassen sollte...nicht an nem 160er.... 
Die anderen Modelle bekommen ha auch be Folie dran gepappt...

Mich stört es jetzt ned sonderlich. Ich benutze das Bike und schone es nicht. Und da werden an diversen Stellen noch Spuren dazu kommen....


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Oktober 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich benutze das Bike und schone es nicht. Und da werden an diversen Stellen noch Spuren dazu kommen....


Eben! Das verleiht dem Bike Charakter...


----------



## Orry (26. Oktober 2015)

Das sehe ich genauso, und schließ mich dem an. Natürlich is 'ne Macke etwas bitter, aber jeder kann sehen, dass man das Rad eben auch "benutzt". Und Narben erzählen oft auch gute Stories! 
Dementsprechend hab ich meinem Focus CC-Bike schon einiges abverlangt, für das es nicht unbedingt gedacht ist.

Was mich dazu bringt, weswegen ich hier so ins Form platze! 

Hallo, erstmal! 

Bin der Chris oder Orry, und überwiegend im Odenwald unterwegs (eigtl Rotwild-Gebiet).

Auf jeden Fall hab ich nach meinem Alp-X 2013, welchen ich mit meinem 10 Jahre alten 500€ Scott bewältigt hatte gedacht, dass doch etwas "besseres" Material her müsste & hab mir im Januar 2014 'n Focus Black Forest 29R Hardtail zugelegt. Damals noch reiner Hardtail-Verfechter gewesen, bzw bin ich relativ bescheiden eingestellt & dachte mir damals, das langt für meine Verhältnisse, obwohl ich 2014 viel in der Schweiz am biken war & mit dem Teil schon einige moderate Downhills gefahren bin. Im Prinzip kann man mit jedem Bike alles fahren, kommt nur drauf an wie...Also wie schnell, wie komfortabel & ob es das Bike überlebt. Nur is die Sache, je ambitionierter man etwas macht, umso eher zeigen sich die Grenzen auf. Mit dem Hardtail kann man es auf Trails auch schon ordentlich fliegen lassen und ich zähle trotz Harttail und wenig Federweg nicht zu den langsamsten auf den Trails, aber dadurch, dass ich hier im Odenwald regelmäßig mit verschiedenen Mountainbikegruppen/-vereinen unterwegs bin, und hier die verschiedensten Events stattfinden, erkennt man natürlich noch deutlicher unterschiedlichen Leistungsgrenzen verschiedener Bikes.
Und da ich es zukünftig auf den Trails noch mehr fliegen lassen möchte und für nächstes Jahr einige Urlaube in groben Gelände im Sinn habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich dafür einfach "geeigneteres" Material brauche um noch mehr Fun zu haben. 
Also hab ich angefangen zu stöbern und hab mich direkt in das *2016er Cube Stereo 160 HPA Race *verliebt! 

Eigentlich hab ich das nötige Kleingeld noch nicht ganz zusammen, da aber die Lieferzeiten durchaus 'n halbes Jahr betragen können, bin ich kurz davor, die nächsten Tage zu bestellen, damit ich das Bike auch rechtzeitig zu meinen geplanten Bikeurlauben fürs nächste Jahr im Sommer zur Verfügung hab. 

Von daher meine Frage an euch:

Was habt ihr denn so für Erfahrungen mit den Lieferzeiten von Cube?
Wenn ich jetzt bestellen würde, hab ich bei verschiedenen Händlern was von Januar 2016 bis Mai 2016 gesehen.
Wie lange hat es bei euch in Schnitt gedauert?

Danke schon mal! 
Greetings


----------



## Zerzal (26. Oktober 2015)

Willkommen im Forum und bei den 160ern

Ich habe damals mein 2015er Race im Oktober reserviert und es war glaube ich das Letzte was mein Händler in der Pipeline hatte das noch nicht reserviert war. Gekommen ist es, etwas früher als angekündigt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere Ende Februar /Anfang März.

Gewisse Cube's sind, soviel ich weiss, relativ schnell ausverkauft und dann nur über die Suche bei verschiedenen Händlern und Shops erhältlich die es bereits an Lager führen. So war es auf jedenfalls bei meinem.... Ich hatte Glück das noch eins da war... im November hätte ich kedenfalls in meiner Gegend nirgends mehr n HPA 160 Race / oder TM bekommen....


----------



## Zerzal (27. Oktober 2015)

Obwohl ich noch keine Freund von Tubeless bin, vor allem weil mir der Wartung's aufwand iwie stinkt, bin ich nun auf folgendes gestoßen, http://www.milkit.bike/#lang und ich denke dies wäre ein Aufwand mit dem ich das doch durchaus mal probieren könnte. 

Jetzt Frage ich mich natürlich was ich da so brauche und vor allem ob das mit den Originalen Sonnenringe die auf meinem Race aus 2015 sind überhaupt geht?

Bereifung wäre:
Hinten Original Hans Dampf
Vorne Magic Mary Snak Skin 

Welches Felgenband wäre für meine Felgen empfehlenswert? Resp. was muss ich da beachten? Falls es denn mit diesen möglich ist.

Welche Milch kann man Empfehlen? Muss ich da etwas Beachten?

Was Brauche ich ausserdem? Ventile wären in dem Set von milkit dabei.

Ich hoffen das mir ein erfahrener Tubeless Fahrer n paar gute tipps geben kann

Falls jemand bereits das Milkit Set ausprobiert hat, würde ich mich natürlich über die Erfahrung und Meinung zu Produkt freuen.


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Oktober 2015)

@Ritzibi hat es wohl hinbekommen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sunringle-radium-auf-tubeless-umruesten.756976/
Die Frage ist natürlich auch, ob die Felgen den Reifen ordentlich halten. Dicht ist die eine Sache, stabil wieder eine andere.
Wollte es allerdings auch schon wagen...
Zu deinem Milkit: Nach einer weile wirst den Reifen dennoch lösen müssen, um die getrockeneten Rückstände zu entferen. Würde sonst vermutlich zu viel Müll im Reifen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (27. Oktober 2015)

Das funktioniert einwandfrei und der Reifen hält.
Was man braucht, steht in meinem Beitrag.


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Information! 
Dann werde ich mich im Winter auch mal damit befassen...


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Oktober 2015)

@Ritzibi hast eventuell noch Bilder von der Montage bzw. die Räder mal gewogen?
Im Internet habe ich mal ein Gewicht von 2290g, für den LRS gefunden.


----------



## Zerzal (27. Oktober 2015)

@Ritzibi 
Super danke für die Info.
Das heisst ich brauche nur das NoTubes Stan's Rim Tape 21mm und NoTubes Milch?
Würde gerne meine Reifen weiter verwenden.... Und das mit dem Milkit set ausprobieren. Da sind ja dann Ventile dabei.

Mit wieviel bar fährst du damit?


Das heißt aber auch das Tubeless für die Sonnenringe die da verbaut sind nicht Offiziell vorgesehen ist?


@Black-Falcon Wenn man aber nachher das Abmontieren und Raus kratzen dadurch auf ein Minimum reduzieren kann ist das doch super.... Oder Kurz noch etwas nachfüllen....? Hast das Video angeschaut. Sieht sehr easy aus...


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Oktober 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Würde gerne meine Reifen weiter verwenden....


Wenn du nicht unglaubliches Pech hast (inkontineten Reifen), sollte das kein Porblem sein.


Zerzal schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon Wenn man aber nachher das Abmontieren und Raus kratzen dadurch auf ein Minimum reduzieren kann ist das doch super.... Oder Kurz noch etwas nachfüllen....? Hast das Video angeschaut. Sieht sehr easy aus...


Scheint echt ein tolles Produkt zu sein. Du Sitz ja fast an der Quelle...
Man, jetzt hast mir wieder was aufgeschwatzt! Jetzt will ich das auch haben...
Bin nur am überlegen, ob ich dann gleich die MM aufziehe...
Wollte eigentlich MM und RR zusammen wechseln, aber RR im Winter... Nee...


----------



## Zerzal (27. Oktober 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht unglaubliches Pech hast (inkontineten Reifen), sollte das kein Porblem sein


Beim HD könnte das schon noch passieren......  Macht aber nix hab ja noch den HD der mal vorne drauf war.... Bei der Mary denke ich sollte es keine probs geben. Die ist ja noch relativ neu.




Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Scheint echt ein tolles Produkt zu sein. Du Sitz ja fast an der Quelle...
> Man, jetzt hast mir wieder was aufgeschwatzt! Jetzt will ich das auch haben


 

Wenn das wirklich so einfach ist, denke ich ist es die Kohle allemal wert. Ein zweiter Satz Ventile ist für knapp den halben Preis nach zu kaufen.



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Bin nur am überlegen, ob ich dann gleich die MM aufziehe...
> Wollte eigentlich MM und RR zusammen wechseln, aber RR im Winter... Nee



Mach halt MM und HD und betrachte es als Übung's und Testphase... Dann geht das im Frühjahr mit dem RR ratzfaz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (27. Oktober 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Ritzibi
> Super danke für die Info.
> Das heisst ich brauche nur das NoTubes Stan's Rim Tape 21mm und NoTubes Milch?
> Würde gerne meine Reifen weiter verwenden.... Und das mit dem Milkit set ausprobieren. Da sind ja dann Ventile dabei.
> ...



Und die Ventile natürlich.
Die Schwalbe Reifen sind normalerweise tubeless ready, sollte funktionieren.
Das andere Set kenn ich nicht, kann ich also nix dazu sagen.

Fahre meist so 2 bar, bei weniger denk ich immer ich hätte nen Platten, stört mich dann.

Gewicht ist wie folgt:
1030 VR, 1230 HR , also keine Leichtgewichte!
Bilder hab ich keine gemacht.
Brauchst aber ne Adapterhülse fürs Ventilloch von Auto auf französisches Ventil (kann ich dir per Brief zuschicken oder du fragst beim Händler deines Vertrauens).
Mittlerweile fahr ich aber SRAM ROAM Laufräder, wegen dem Gewicht (Satz 1785g), die sind tubeless auch ohne Band etc.


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Oktober 2015)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Mittlerweile fahr ich aber SRAM ROAM Laufräder, wegen dem Gewicht (Satz 1785g), die sind tubeless auch ohne Band etc.


Wir haben das Thema schon häufig diskutiert, stimmts Zerzal?! 
Merkst einen Unterschied von den Radium EM (Tubeless) zu den Roam (Tubeless)?!
Wie bist mit der Felgenbreite zufrieden? 21mm sind ja nicht soo viel.


----------



## Ritzibi (27. Oktober 2015)

Mir reichts völlig aus, fahre aktuell Maxxis Ardent 2,25.
Fahre auch eher Touren und ab und zu Trails, aber nix aberwitziges.
Den Unterschied merkt man gewaltig, knapp 500 g an den Laufrädern sind schon ne Menge.


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Oktober 2015)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Den Unterschied merkt man gewaltig, knapp 500 g an den Laufrädern sind schon ne Menge.


Das klingt doch gut!
Dann ist mein Plan, die Laufräder zu tauschen, doch nicht verkehrt...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (27. Oktober 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gut!
> Dann ist mein Plan, die Laufräder zu tauschen, doch nicht verkehrt...



Ich würde aber eher zu sowas Raten http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-4way-pro-amride-25-comp-race-disc-1750g-laufradsatz-650b-4287

Der ist Günstiger Breiter und Leichter als der _ ROAM, und man bekommt Speichen und Felgen Problemlos als Ersatzteil, Felgen sollen ja Mangelware beim ROAM sein._


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Oktober 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich würde aber eher zu sowas Raten http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-4way-pro-amride-25-comp-race-disc-1750g-laufradsatz-650b-4287
> 
> Der ist Günstiger Breiter und Leichter als der _ ROAM, und man bekommt Speichen und Felgen Problemlos als Ersatzteil, Felgen sollen ja Mangelware beim ROAM sein._


Danke für den Hinweis. 
Wenn, käme sowieso nur ein Custom-Satz vom LR-Bauer ans Bike.
Es sei denn, man findet ein Mega-Angebot...


----------



## Ritzibi (27. Oktober 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich würde aber eher zu sowas Raten http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-4way-pro-amride-25-comp-race-disc-1750g-laufradsatz-650b-4287
> 
> Der ist Günstiger Breiter und Leichter als der _ ROAM, und man bekommt Speichen und Felgen Problemlos als Ersatzteil, Felgen sollen ja Mangelware beim ROAM sein._



Günstiger isser in meinem Fall nicht, hab 270€ neu bezahlt.
Leichter stellt sich erst nach dem Wiegen raus, da die Gewichtsangabe mal wieder ca. 1750g lautet und ohne Felgenband und Ventile ist.
Ist aber auch Wurscht, will hier keine Diskussion pro und contra Systemlaufräder, mir ging's auch um den XD-Freilauf, den es für den Radium nicht gibt soweit ich weiß !?


----------



## Ritzibi (27. Oktober 2015)

Sieht dann übrigens so aus:


----------



## Zerzal (27. Oktober 2015)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Brauchst aber ne Adapterhülse fürs Ventilloch von Auto auf französisches Ventil (kann ich dir per Brief zuschicken oder du fragst beim Händler deines Vertrauens


Danke werde ich falls nötig gerne drauf zurück kommen. Was für eine Adapterhülse ist den das? Link / Foto? 




Ritzibi schrieb:


> Den Unterschied merkt man gewaltig, knapp 500 g an den Laufrädern sind schon ne Menge


Sagt doch nicht so Sachen wenn ich mitlese.... Vor allem nich 2 Monate vor Weihnachten. 
Sonst muss ich ernstaft meine Meinung noch mal überdenken....
Ist der Gewichts Unterschied jetzt mit Reifen Tubeless oder Ohne Reifen? 



Ritzibi schrieb:


> Sieht dann übrigens so aus:


Sehr sexy.... Wäre fast auch meins geworden..... Habe mich dann aber nach der Probefahrt 140er und 160er umentschieden


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Oktober 2015)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Günstiger isser in meinem Fall nicht, hab 270€ neu bezahlt.


Für den Preis natürlich wirklich günstig! Gibts die noch irgendwo für den Preis? 


Ritzibi schrieb:


> Sieht dann übrigens so aus...


Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (27. Oktober 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sagt doch nicht so Sachen wenn ich mitlese.... Vor allem nich 2 Monate vor Weihnachten.
> Sonst muss ich ernstaft meine Meinung noch mal überdenken....


Ach jetzt auf einmal?!


----------



## Zerzal (27. Oktober 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ach jetzt auf einmal?!


Nur falls ich mal n schwachen, von einem in habenwill ausartenden Anfall von Kaufsucht in einem unüberlegtem, Moment habe 

Der Dämpfer hat Priorität!


----------



## Ritzibi (27. Oktober 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Danke werde ich falls nötig gerne drauf zurück kommen. Was für eine Adapterhülse ist den das? Link / Foto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied von knapp 500g kommt nur von den Laufrädern.
Die Reifen, also der Wechsel auf die Ardent-Reifen hat nur ein paar Gramm gebracht, aber der Wegfall der Schläuche bringt einiges. In Summe waren das noch mal ca. 300g, genauer gesagt 336g.

Die Laufräder sind übrigens hier aus dem Bikemarkt, aus einem Neurad, deshalb recht günstig.


----------



## Orry (29. Oktober 2015)

Gestern mal 'nen Cube-Händler in der Nähe abgeklappert. Die Bikes machen in Natura schon was her & fühlen sich gut an. 
Wenn es gut läuft, bekommt er am 04.01.16 ein Race, was durchaus dann meins werde  könnte. Zumindest will er's reservieren


----------



## Orby (29. Oktober 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich würde aber eher zu sowas Raten http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-4way-pro-amride-25-comp-race-disc-1750g-laufradsatz-650b-4287
> 
> Der ist Günstiger Breiter und Leichter als der _ ROAM, und man bekommt Speichen und Felgen Problemlos als Ersatzteil, Felgen sollen ja Mangelware beim ROAM sein._



Die sind ebenfalls mein Favorit wenn sich mein LRS verabschiedet. Recht viel positives Feedback hier im Fourm.


----------



## Black-Falcon (29. Oktober 2015)

Will jetzt keine Diskussion lostreten, da ich die Erfahrungsberichte nicht gelesen habe; allerdings frage ich mich ob dieser Laufradsatz, einem System-LRS, wirklich überlegen ist. Besonders bezogen auf die Speichenspannung und die Qualität der Achsen.
Das P/L-Verhältnis ist sicherlich gut, doch ein Custom-LRS ist vermutlich immernoch die beste Wahl?!
Speziell, wenn man wert auf eine gewisse Haltbarkeit legt; oder irre ich mich total... 

@TeamAki Da du den LRS ins Spiel gebracht hast, wäre ein Einschätzung von dir ganz hilfreich. Ich nehme an, du hast bereits Erfahrungen mit diesem LRS gesammelt?!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (31. Oktober 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Will jetzt keine Diskussion lostreten, da ich die Erfahrungsberichte nicht gelesen habe; allerdings frage ich mich ob dieser Laufradsatz, einem System-LRS, wirklich überlegen ist. Besonders bezogen auf die Speichenspannung und die Qualität der Achsen.
> Das P/L-Verhältnis ist sicherlich gut, doch ein Custom-LRS ist vermutlich immernoch die beste Wahl?!
> Speziell, wenn man wert auf eine gewisse Haltbarkeit legt; oder irre ich mich total...
> 
> @TeamAki Da du den LRS ins Spiel gebracht hast, wäre ein Einschätzung von dir ganz hilfreich. Ich nehme an, du hast bereits Erfahrungen mit diesem LRS gesammelt?!




Jein, ich hab die 4way Naben, aber mit Subrosa Felge.
Ich hab noch einen LRS mit Hope Naben und muss sagen, sie sind ebenbürtig.
Man kann sie jedem Standard anpassen, sie sind leicht und leise.

Ein System LRS bietet eigentlich kein Vorteile.

Zum Roam 30:


hat spezielle Speichen, die wirst du im Notfall in keinem Shop bekommen.


vielleicht noch spezielle Nippel?


Es gibt wohl Probleme bei Ersatzfelgen.


Bei nur 21mm innen wird es mit 2,35 Reifen und angenehmen Druck wabbelig und Snakebite- anfällig


teuer oder gebraucht (keine Garantie)
Wenn du 300€ hast, würde ich den Fun Works nehmen, bei 400€-500€ was bauen lassen.


----------



## Ritzibi (31. Oktober 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Jein, ich hab die 4way Naben, aber mit Subrosa Felge.
> Ich hab noch einen LRS mit Hope Naben und muss sagen, sie sind ebenbürtig.
> Man kann sie jedem Standard anpassen, sie sind leicht und leise.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du deine Aussagen mal auf eigene Erfahrungen und nicht nur auf Aussagen irgendwo aus dem Netz aufbauen!
Du schreibst über Systemlaufräder nur Annahmen, die wohl aus dem Netz heraus kopiert  sind und ich für meinen Fall komplett widerlegen kann, sowohl für Mavic als auch für SRAM.
Bisher null Probleme.
Damit soll's mal gut sein, hier geht's um Cube und nicht um Laufräder....


----------



## Zerzal (31. Oktober 2015)

Und mein Cube rollt jetzt Tubeless..... Und hat somit auf einen Schlag doch gut Gewicht verloren.... Danke @Ritzibi  / @Black-Falcon für die Infos und Tipp's...

Der Umbau war echt leichter als gedacht. Überrascht hat mich wie Leicht die Reifen ohne Werkzeug auf die Sonnenringe gingen...

Überrascht hat mich auch das ich schon auf den ersten Metern das Gefühl hatte das sich das fahren anders anfühlt.... Einbildung.....KA?
Allerdings ist es iwo auch komisch wenn man weiss da ist kein Schlauch im Rad.... Ich hoffe das ich da schnell vertrauen zu finde....
Morgen wird es im rauen Gelände getestet..... Wie weit man wohl runter kann mim Druck bis es die Reifen von der Felge fegt....?

Das milKit Set kann ich, bis jetzt,  empfehlen. Hat sehr gut funktioniert. Wer sich schwer tut die Milch in den Reifen zu füllen und dann alles auf die Felge zu jonglieren, dürfte an den milKit Ventilen Freude haben.
Auch wenn diese etwas teurer sind.
Hab schon mehr, schon wesentlich dümmer verlocht  Damit sicherlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du deine Aussagen mal auf eigene Erfahrungen und nicht nur auf Aussagen irgendwo aus dem Netz aufbauen!
> Du schreibst über Systemlaufräder nur Annahmen, die wohl aus dem Netz heraus kopiert  sind und ich für meinen Fall komplett widerlegen kann, sowohl für Mavic als auch für SRAM.
> Bisher null Probleme.
> Damit soll's mal gut sein, hier geht's um Cube und nicht um Laufräder....



Bitte, dann widerlege mal meine Aussagen.
Sind bei deinem Roam keine speziellen Speichen verbaut? Wo bekommst du eine Ersatzfelge her?
Oder sag wenigstens, was dein Roam besser kann.

Mit einem 54mm Ardent und genug Druck mag die Felge vielleicht gehen, richtig hart kannst die Felge mit dem Ardent aber nicht rangenommen haben 

Alle meine Aussagen beziehen sich ausschließlich auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen, schmale Felgen hatte und habe ich immer noch (19-21), und System LR hab ich zum Glück nur noch einen DT Swiss M 1700 Tricon im Einsatz.

P.S.: auch Cubes brauche Laufräder!


----------



## Ritzibi (31. Oktober 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Bitte, dann widerlege mal meine Aussagen.
> Sind bei deinem Roam keine speziellen Speichen verbaut? Wo bekommst du eine Ersatzfelge her?
> Oder sag wenigstens, was dein Roam besser kann.
> 
> ...



Lies einfach mal was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, das beantwortet es....
Hab auch nie behauptet das die SRAM besser sind.
Und jetzt ist gut!


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. November 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Jein, ich hab die 4way Naben, aber mit Subrosa Felge.
> Ich hab noch einen LRS mit Hope Naben und muss sagen, sie sind ebenbürtig.
> Man kann sie jedem Standard anpassen, sie sind leicht und leise.


Die Naben sind also brauchbar. Wie lange bist du jetzt mit denen unterwegs?


TeamAki schrieb:


> ....bei 400€-500€ was bauen lassen.


Das ist auch der springende Punkt: Für "etwas" mehr Geld hat man einen gut eingespeichten Laufradsatz, mit selbst gewählten Bauteilen.


Zerzal schrieb:


> Und mein Cube rollt jetzt Tubeless..... Und hat somit auf einen Schlag doch gut Gewicht verloren.... Danke @Ritzibi  / @Black-Falcon für die Infos und Tipp's...


Super, wenn du zufrieden bist! 
Wenn es jetzt auch noch auf dem Trail passt, hat sich die Umrüstung gelohnt... 

@Ritzibi: Wollte nicht, dass hier die Systemlaufräder auseinandergenommen werden. Die Nachteile solcher LR-Sätze sind vermutlich jedem genauso bekannt, wie die Vorteile.
Es wird sicherlich immer Fahrer geben, die mit den Systemlaufrädern zufrieden sind und andere die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Das selbe gilt vermutlich auch für die Fun Works-Laufräder!
Also bleibt locker...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (1. November 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Die Naben sind also brauchbar. Wie lange bist du jetzt mit denen unterwegs?




Ich hab die Laufräder mit Subrosa+4way+Revolution aufbauen lassen, wiegen ca.1800g (450€).
Nach 2 Jahren 4500-5000km 180.000hm und 50-60 Park- Tagen mit nochmal 70.000hm habe ich nie Probleme gehabt.

Ich fahr das ganze Jahr bei jedem Wetter.

Regelmäßig fetten und dann halten die Lager ewig.


----------



## Black-Falcon (2. November 2015)

@TeamAki Klingt gut. Danke für die Info!


----------



## peter-dd (4. November 2015)

Man man man, Ihr seid ganz schön fleißig  da is man mal 2 ½ Monate ni im Forum,  sind hier 50 Seiten mehr entstanden.  @ Zerzal zum Thema tubeless- was macht denn das an Gewicht bei dir aus und mit wieviel Druck fährst du? Und gab's in den letzten Monaten irgend einen nennenswerten Ausfall am Material beim Stereo 160? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (4. November 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> zum Thema tubeless- was macht denn das an Gewicht bei dir aus



Leider ging mir die Zeit gegen Ende des Umbaus aus.... Daher habe ich vergessen zu Wiegen. Werd ich aber noch nach holen
Aber ich Schätze mal das die Gewichts Ersparnis irgendwo um die 300g liegen....  Jedenfalls habe ich seit dem Umbau das Gefühl das es sich allgemein besser und auch leichter den Bergauf rollt.... Einbildung... KA??

Auf alle fälle bin ich damit zufrieden und kann es empfehlen. Ebenso das Ventil von http://www.milkit.bike/
Gutes Produkt guter Support / Service.
Eventuell mach ich das am HT auch noch.



peter-dd schrieb:


> mit wieviel Druck fährst du?



Ich passe meine Druck meist, soweit möglich, der Strecke an.... Mit Schlauch hatt ich immer so 1,8-2 bar.  Je nach Strecke.
Bin jetzt 3 mal Tubeless gefahren und geht mit V1.6 und H1.8 ganz gut



peter-dd schrieb:


> Und gab's in den letzten Monaten irgend einen nennenswerten Ausfall am Material beim Stereo 160?



Absolut nichts.
Jedenfalls käme mir grad nicht's in Sinn....
4 Schläuche diesen Sommer... 
Mit dem Dämpfer bin ich nicht ganz so glücklich. Aber das zählt ned und sonst alles iO. Der Rahmen hat natürlich gut gelitten was Äußerlichkeiten anbelangt. Kratzer ect. Prügle das Teil aber auch überall runter

Eventuell brauchen Tretlager  / Nabe? bald mal etwas Fett ....

Und ich denke über einen Gabel / Dämpfer Service nach.... Bei zweitem eventuell über ein Custom Tune oder tausch muss mal schauen was sich ergibt.
Aber das sind ja nicht wirklich Defekte...

Wie siehts bei dir aus? Hattest irgend welche Defekte / Unzufriedenheiten?


----------



## peter-dd (4. November 2015)

300 könnte passen...  Also soviel wiegen ja die Schläuche -  jedoch wiegt die Milch und das Band ja auch ein bisschen was.  Ich bin eigentlich nur zu faul aller 6 Monate die Milch zu wechseln...  Also außer auf den Alpencross hatte ich bisher noch keinen Platten und defekte -  naja ich finde der Dämpfer lässt in letzter Zeit relativ schnell Luft.  Also z. B.  Beim Stoneman Gold ab ich 13 bar drauf gehauen und am Ende des Tages bzw.  Der Tour war nur noch 9 Bar drauf. Naja ich werd noch bis zur ersten Flocke fahren und danach geht's ab zum Händler Gabel und Dämpferservice, da werde ich das nochmal ansprechen.  Auch dass die reverb ab und zu mich 1cm "automatisch"  herunterfährt. Ach und der Hans Dampf soll getauscht werden,  denn echt viel Stollen hängen nur noch am seidenen Faden...  
ABER: die Geo dieses Bikes ist echt geil....  Hab mich echt verliebt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ritzibi (4. November 2015)

300g kommt hin, siehe Post #2030


----------



## Zerzal (4. November 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> 300 könnte passen... Also soviel wiegen ja die Schläuche


Schläuche hab ich gewogen knapp 430g 



peter-dd schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich nur zu faul aller 6 Monate die Milch zu wechseln...



War auch das was mich von Tubeless abgehalten hat. milKit löst dieses Problem. Schau die das Video auf der von mir verlinkten Seite an. Geniales Produkt.



peter-dd schrieb:


> ich finde der Dämpfer lässt in letzter Zeit relativ schnell Luft. Also z. B. Beim Stoneman Gold ab ich 13 bar drauf gehauen und am Ende des Tages bzw. Der Tour war nur noch 9 Bar drauf. Naja ich werd noch bis zur ersten Flocke fahren und danach geht's ab zum Händler Gabel und Dämpferservice, da werde ich das nochmal ansprechen. Auch dass die reverb ab und zu mich 1cm "automatisch" herunterfährt


Ja klingt als hätte alles mal n Service nötig...




peter-dd schrieb:


> ABER: die Geo dieses Bikes ist echt geil.... Hab mich echt verliebt


 Obwohl ich mich schon etwas ins neue Transition vergugt habe


----------



## peter-dd (5. November 2015)

Das transition sieht echt gut aus -  lediglich die riesen Schweißnaht am Sattelrohr erinnert stark an Herrn ribery 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (6. November 2015)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Das transition sieht echt gut aus -  lediglich die riesen Schweißnaht am Sattelrohr erinnert stark an Herrn ribery
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Da ist was dran.... Allerdings sieht man die bei artgerechter Haltung nich lang / oft.....


----------



## togl (15. November 2015)

Hey Leute, vielleicht erinnert ihr euch noch an mich. War einer der vielen, der nach einem Rat bzgl. 140er oder 160er Stereo gefragt hat. Nach einem kurzem Ausflug ins All Mountain Lager mit nem 140er HPA, bin ich nun beim 160er HPA SL gelande und was soll ich sagen? Es ist ein Traum. Perfekte Geo, nix klappert am Antriebsstrang (also ich meine schlagende Kette, die Qualität des 140ers war tadellos) und es sieht natürlich hammergeil aus. Hätte ich gleich nehmen sollen:


----------



## Zerzal (16. November 2015)

Sehr schick.... Wie kommst du mit dem 1x11 klar?

Anbei mal wieder n Pic von meinem Schätzelchen in freier Wildbahn..... 


 
Weitere Veränderungen sind in Planung....




@peter-dd
Habe kürzlich den Hinterbau zerlegt und bei dieser Gelegenheit die LR nachgewogen. Bei Knacken kann ich dies sehr empfehlen... Danach ist ruhe.

Mit etwas Dreck an den Reifen volgendess Ergebnis

VR 2161g ~140g
HR 2620g ~159g

= 299g 

Abzüglich etwas Dreck würd ich sagen ca. 310g - 320g weniger... Die Marry brauchte etwas mehr Milch als der HD. Mit anderer Bereifung / LRS Kombination ist vermutlich also eine noch grössere Gewichtsreduktion möglich....


----------



## togl (16. November 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sehr schick.... Wie kommst du mit dem 1x11 klar?



Grüß dich. Komme wirklich sehr gut damit klar. Hatte etwas Bedenken, da ich von meinem Hardtail und dem 140er Stereo eine 3x10 Shimano XT gewohnt war. Habe dort aber effektiv auch nur 8 oder 9 Gänge effektiv genutzt. Man spart halt nochmal bisschen Gewicht und das Cockpit ist sehr aufgeräumt. Vermisst habe ich die 30 Gänge noch nie. eSehr gut finde ich die integrierte Kettenführung und die straffe Kettenführung, also die Kette schlägt nicht beim Droppen. Ein Traum.

Hast du das Race?


----------



## Zerzal (16. November 2015)

togl schrieb:


> Grüß dich. Komme wirklich sehr gut damit klar. Hatte etwas Bedenken, da ich von meinem Hardtail und dem 140er Stereo eine 3x10 Shimano XT gewohnt war. Habe dort aber effektiv auch nur 8 oder 9 Gänge effektiv genutzt. Man spart halt nochmal bisschen Gewicht und das Cockpit ist sehr aufgeräumt. Vermisst habe ich die 30 Gänge noch nie. eSehr gut finde ich die integrierte Kettenführung und die straffe Kettenführung, also die Kette schlägt nicht beim Droppen. Ein Traum


Sei ebenfalls gegrüsst... 

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken 1x11 mal auszuprobieren... Jetzt mit der neuen M 8000 wäre der Umbau ja nicht mal mehr wirklich kostspielig
Habe aber etwas bedenken das mir die Leichten Übersetzungen für hoch fehlen..... und ich dann am schluss bei 2x11 lande...

Effektiv nutze ich vermutlich aber auch bloß 7-8 Gänge... 



togl schrieb:


> Hast du das Race?



Jop....mehr oder weniger... Tolles Teil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## togl (16. November 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Habe aber etwas bedenken das mir die Leichten Übersetzungen für hoch fehlen..... und ich dann am schluss bei 2x11 lande...
> 
> Effektiv nutze ich vermutlich aber auch bloß 7-8 Gänge...



Probier mal, etwas Gewöhnung (hat es bei mir sogar überhaupt nicht so viel gebraucht) und du wirst dich fragen wozu ca. 22 nutzlose Gänge mit durch die Gegend getreten hast. Kannst ja immer noch auf 2x11 nachrüsten. Was mich ein wenig an dem SRAM-Hebel stört ist die fehlende RapidFire (heißt das so?) Technologie von Shimano. Meine die Sache, dass man 2 Gänge auf einmal hochschalten kann, auch ist die Ergonomie des Hebels nicht so gut wie bei Shimano. Der Hebel zum Hochschalten liegt sehr weit hinten, fast zu weit. Das Schalten wiederum funktioniert tadellos und meines Erachtens sogar knackiger und direkter als bei Shimano.


----------



## Zerzal (16. November 2015)

Jop die Sram Trigger schalten sehr geil..... Das wars dann aber auch schon... Aber man gewöhnt sich sicherlich auch an das andere schalt feeling... 

Ich hab höchstens 18 nutzlose Gänge.... Den ersten brauch ich für Uphill und den letzten für Downhill.....


----------



## togl (16. November 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich hab höchstens 18 nutzlose Gänge.... Den ersten brauch ich für Uphill und den letzten für Downhill.....



Immer noch ziemlich viel nutzloses Gewicht  und berg runter rollt der Hobel doch von allein . Beim Treten begab bleibst doch eh immer nur mit den Flats  irgendwo hängen.


----------



## togl (16. November 2015)

Beim 1x11er Antrieb hab ich aber dennoch ein Bedenken bzgl. der Flexibilität der Kette. Die muss sich schon ziemlich krumm machen...


----------



## Zerzal (16. November 2015)

togl schrieb:


> berg runter rollt der Hobel doch von allein


Ja schon..... Aber nicht immer schnell genug.....



togl schrieb:


> Beim Treten begab bleibst doch eh immer nur mit den Flats irgendwo hängen


Geht eigentlich noch... Ab und an mal n neuen Pin in die Skywalker und gut is...



togl schrieb:


> Beim 1x11er Antrieb hab ich aber dennoch ein Bedenken bzgl. der Flexibilität der Kette. Die muss sich schon ziemlich krumm machen...


Das hat mich auf der Probefahrt auch überrascht.... Hätt ich ned gedacht.... Deshalb scheisse ich ab sofort auf die Kettenlinie...


----------



## Cuberia (17. November 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken 1x11 mal auszuprobieren... Jetzt mit der neuen M 8000 wäre der Umbau ja nicht mal mehr wirklich kostspielig
> Habe aber etwas bedenken das mir die Leichten Übersetzungen für hoch fehlen..... und ich dann am schluss bei 2x11 lande...


Hey Jungs.  2X11....1X11...Gewicht sparen am "Hobby-Enduro". Jane, is klar.
Also ich fahr nach wie vor völlig ungeniert oldschool mit drei Ringen vorn und zehn hinten durch die Wälder und genieß dabei die volle Bandbreite von 24/36 bis (wenn auch selten in Gebrauch) 42/11.
Ich liebe den Fortschritt. Aber den derzeitigen Hype um neue Antriebstechniken muss man ja nicht wirklich mitgehen. Marketing 2.0 halt..
Mein neues Rad wird ja vielleicht ein 27.5" plus mit 148 mm Boost Naben, Schwalbe Evo Tube "einhauchvonnichts" Schläuchen, Wasserdruckbremse, Wlan Sattelstütze und Shimanos DI2 Schaltung. Natürlich in 1X11 Ausführung. Is klar Es lebe der Fortschritt.


----------



## Zerzal (17. November 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Hey Jungs. 2X11....1X11...Gewicht sparen am "Hobby-Enduro". Jane, is klar.


Wenn du meinen Beitrag schon zitierst musst du mir aber zeigen wo ich da was von Gewichtsreduktion schreibe?



Cuberia schrieb:


> Also ich fahr nach wie vor völlig ungeniert oldschool mit drei Ringen vorn und zehn hinten durch die Wälder und genieß dabei die volle Bandbreite von 24/36 bis (wenn auch selten in Gebrauch) 42/11.


Was genau ist da jetzt Oldschool?
Oldschool is 3x7 und Starrgabel.....


Cuberia schrieb:


> Mein neues Rad wird ja vielleicht ein 27.5" plus mit 148 mm Boost Naben, Schwalbe Evo Tube "einhauchvonnichts" Schläuchen, Wasserdruckbremse, Wlan Sattelstütze und Shimanos DI2 Schaltung. Natürlich in 1X11 Ausführung. Is klar Es lebe der Fortschritt.



  

Schlecht geschlafen??


----------



## Cuberia (17. November 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Schlecht geschlafen??


Nö, alles gut. Musst nicht alles zuuuu erst nehmen.
Mein ja nur, man muss nicht jeden "Trend" mitgehen.
Wo sind wir in 5 Jahren?. Bei ?20? Ringen hinten und 2 Millimeter breiten Ketten?


----------



## Zerzal (17. November 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Nö, alles gut. Musst nicht alles zuuuu erst nehmen.
> Mein ja nur, man muss nicht jeden "Trend" mitgehen.
> Wo sind wir in 5 Jahren?. Bei ?20? Ringen hinten und 2 Millimeter breiten Ketten?


Ne ne passt schon.... Stichel nur zurück.... Also auch ned zu ernst nehmen...

Verstehe schon was du meinst.... Hast ja ned ganz unrecht.

Aber auch solche Entwicklungen braucht der Fortschritt um fortzuschreiten...
Denk nur an die erste Variostüze... Was da die Leute wohl gesagt haben...? Und Heute...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (17. November 2015)

Klar, stimmt schon. Und wenn ich als Technikfreak so überlege. Die Stütze von Magura mit ANT+....http://www.magura.com/bike/produkte...ity/allgemein/vyron-seatpost-1/allgemein.html....könnt mich schon reizen. Oder ne "kleine" DI2.mal sehen, wann die als XT kommt....wir brauchen dann bald keine Bedienungsanleitung mehr, sondern Treiber-CDs.


----------



## Zerzal (17. November 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Klar, stimmt schon. Und wenn ich als Technikfreak so überlege. Die Stütze von Magura mit ANT+....http://www.magura.com/bike/produkte...ity/allgemein/vyron-seatpost-1/allgemein.html....könnt mich schon reizen.



Im ersten Moment denkt man, was fürn scheiss..... Aber um ehrlich zu sein hab ich die auch schon angeschaut... Was mich an dem Teil aber stört ist die Riesen Fernbedienung mit zu vielen Knöpfen am Lenker.......

Ausserdem hätte ich lieber eine Vario bei der sich die Sattelneigung gleich mit verstellt.... 


Cuberia schrieb:


> Treiber-CDs.


Was ist das.....? Oldschool


----------



## Cuberia (17. November 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ausserdem hätte ich lieber eine Vario bei der sich die Sattelneigung gleich mit verstellt....



Cool, mit Lagesensor, der erkennt, ob wir bergauf oder bergab fahren. 
Oder die DI2,  die mit Brustgurt gekoppelt, herzfrequenzabhängig schaltet.


----------



## Zerzal (17. November 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Cool, mit Lagesensor, der erkennt, ob wir bergauf oder bergab fahren.
> Oder die DI2,  die mit Brustgurt gekoppelt, herzfrequenzabhängig schaltet.


Spassvogel....

Ich fänd's praktisch... Rrverb unten, Sattel eher etwas nach hinten.... Reverb oben, Sattel eher etwas nach vorne geneigt...


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. November 2015)

Oh man... 
Bald *müssen *wir dann alle Carbon-Rahmen fahren, damit wir das Zusatzgewicht der Akkus ausgleichen! 
Der ganze Krempel will ja auch ordentlich versorgt werden... 
Oder es gibt bis dahin schon Solarpaneels zwischen den Speichen...

PS: Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste Hersteller mit einem OBD fürs Bike um die Ecke kommt...


----------



## Cuberia (17. November 2015)

Kommt  vielleicht  noch. Ich überleg schon, wo man beim Stereo den Akku hinpackt. Am 2016er hat er ja Platz im Unterrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (17. November 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PS: Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste Hersteller mit einem OBD fürs Bike um die Ecke kommt...


Nicht ganz aber fast.....
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/into-sports/cycling/varia-rearview-radar/prod518151.html


----------



## Zerzal (17. November 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Kommt  vielleicht  noch. Ich überleg schon, wo man beim Stereo den Akku hinpackt. Am 2016er hat er ja Platz im Unterrohr.


Für die DI2?  Wie gross ist der den? Untern Sattel...? Ist zwar Kacke mit Vario...


----------



## Cuberia (17. November 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Für die DI2?  Wie gross ist der den? Untern Sattel...?



Ich will den aber nicht sehen....Technikfreak.


----------



## Zerzal (17. November 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Ich will den aber nicht sehen....Technikfreak.


Panzertape....


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. November 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nicht ganz aber fast.....
> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/into-sports/cycling/varia-rearview-radar/prod518151.html


Kannte ich schon und finde ich auch sinnvoll, vorausgesetzt es setzt sich flächendeckend durch.

PS: @Zerzal Denk an die Firmenleitung...


----------



## Zerzal (17. November 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Kannte ich schon und finde ich auch sinnvoll, vorausgesetzt es setzt sich flächendeckend durch.
> 
> PS: @Zerzal Denk an die Firmenleitung...


Das will ich mir nicht ans Stereo HPA 160 Race  schrauben wollen...
Das Teil wäre bei mir vermutlich ständig kaputt...


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. November 2015)

Ist wohl auch eher für die Renn-Radler, die viel *auf *der Straße unterwegs sind... 
Vielleicht wäre das etwas für unseren Ghostrider!


----------



## Cuberia (17. November 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PS: Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste Hersteller mit einem OBD fürs Bike um die Ecke kommt...



Sämtliche Systeme dann über CAN-Bus vernetzt und zentral vom Cockpit gesteuert.

What is next?!


----------



## Zerzal (17. November 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Ich will den aber nicht sehen....Technikfreak.


Schaut nach nem 2s Lipo aus....
Was ist das linke das Gehäuse für'n Akku?


----------



## Zerzal (17. November 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> What is next?!


Mecker von Ecker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (17. November 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Was ist das linke das Gehäuse für'n Akku?


Genau....den gibts aber auch so.


----------



## Zerzal (17. November 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Genau....den gibts aber auch so.


Is ja gruselig......


----------



## Cuberia (17. November 2015)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--32833.html?gclid=CJeql_SQmMkCFSoEwwodCIUBQQ

Zarte1800 € liegen zwischen uns.
Nein, ich warte noch. Auch, wenn Bastelzeit ist.


----------



## Black-Falcon (3. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem hier schon lange nichts mehr los war und der Thread allmählich in der Versenkung verschwindet, hier wenigstens ein paar Bilder von der Pflege des Stereo-Hinterbaus...

Hier das Werkzeug/Material:
 
- Drehmomentschlüssel
- Dämpferpumpe
- Schraubensicherung Mittelfest
- Gabelfett (Dämpfer)
- Schmierfett

Hier der teilweise zerlegte Hinterbau:
 

Wie man sieht, gibt es einige kleinere Riefen durch die Reibung ohne ausreichende Schmierung.


Die Lager sehen noch gut aus....


Die obere Dämpfer-Schraube ist punktuell stärker belastet worden.


Dämpfer noch schnell mit Slick-Kick gefettet und mehrmals eingetaucht...


Fertig! 

PS: Das "Zeug" auf dem vierten Bild mittig oben, ist keine Alu-Späne! Es sind Reste von der alten Schraubensicherung.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (3. Dezember 2015)

Nachahmer


----------



## Zerzal (3. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Doku... Das Bike hättest aber erstmal auch ordentlich sauber machen können....

Hast jetzt doch noch mal nen neuen HD hinten aufgezogen...?
Oder fährst du so wenig....


----------



## Cuberia (3. Dezember 2015)

Okay...hab an meinem Stereo auch letzte Woche das Pressfit-Innenlager gewechselt. Das total vergammelte Shimanolager mit Plastikgehäuse gegen ne Aluversion von Race Face getauscht.Hoffentlich besser gedichtet.
Hab nur vergessen, ne Fotostory davon zu machen. Naja, hab ja auch n "Plastik"Stereo. Kein HPA.


----------



## Zerzal (3. Dezember 2015)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Naja, hab ja auch n "Plastik"Stereo. Kein HPA


Weshalb ja auch n Plastiklager drin war....


----------



## Cuberia (3. Dezember 2015)

Ah, das erklärt natürlich einiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (3. Dezember 2015)

Ghostrider_ schrieb:


> Nachahmer


LOL... 
Meinst du bist der Einzige, der sein Bike pflegt? 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Schöne Doku...


Merci! Sind ja nur paar Bilder...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Das Bike hättest aber erstmal auch ordentlich sauber machen können....


Ich weiß... 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Hast jetzt doch noch mal nen neuen HD hinten aufgezogen...?
> Oder fährst du so wenig....


Nee, leider schon der zweite Satz... Schwalbe halt...


----------



## Zerzal (3. Dezember 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Nee, leider schon der zweite Satz... Schwalbe halt


Wieviel konntedt den den ersten Fahre...? Ca.  Und wie weit hast ihn runter genudelt? 

Für das dass ich echt viel scharfkantiges steiniges schnelles Geballere fahre, bin ich überrascht wie gut mei HD hällt..... In der mitte ist er zwar echt langsam rr mäsdig funktioniert aber noch überraschend gut...


----------



## Black-Falcon (3. Dezember 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wieviel konntedt den den ersten Fahre...? Ca.  Und wie weit hast ihn runter genudelt?


Da fragst mich was...
Hab keinen Tacho am Bike, daher kann ich es nicht genau sagen. Schulterstollen waren nicht mehr ganz das Wahre.
Kumpel hat direkt Maxxis HRII auf sein Stereo gezogen und dann hab ich mir die HDs einkassiert. Für einen Kasten Bier...


----------



## Cuberia (3. Dezember 2015)

Hm, nach gut 2000km ist mein HD hinten auch auf "Thunderburt" Niveau. Wollt im Frühjahr mal den Rock Razor testen. Quasi den Racing Ralph fürs Enduro.


----------



## Ghostrider_ (3. Dezember 2015)

Mach das cuberia  läuf gut


----------



## Black-Falcon (4. Dezember 2015)

@Zerzal Tubeless wird als nächstes angegangen. Der Milchmann kommt bald... 
Wenn es klappt, mach ich davon auch ein paar Pics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (4. Dezember 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @Zerzal Tubeless wird als nächstes angegangen. Der Milchmann kommt bald





Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wenn es klappt, mach ich davon auch ein paar Pics


Erinnert mich iwie an meine Jungend mit BRAVO und Co.... ist das was hängen geblieben? Was...


----------



## Black-Falcon (4. Dezember 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Erinnert mich iwie an meine Jungend mit BRAVO und Co....


----------



## McFirehead (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte mir mein erstes Fully zulegen, da ich aktuell ein Cube Acid 2012 fahre.
Es soll ein Enduro werden, am besten wieder von Cube.
Nun hab ich 3 Bikes zur Auswahl.

Das 1. ist ein Cube Stereo 160 HPA TM 2015 mit folgenden Parts: 

Rahmen: HPA Ultralight, Advanced Hydroform, Triple Butted, ETC 4-Link, ISCG mount, AXH
Gabel: Fox 36 Float 27,5 RC2 FIT, 20mm axle, tapered, Kashima coated, 170mm
Dämpfer: Fox Float X remote, 216x64mm, Climb/Trail/Descend mode, remote handlebar lever, Kashima coated
Steuersatz: CUBE 1.5E ZS, top zero-stack 1 1/8" (OD 44mm), bottom zero-stack 1 1/2" (OD 56mm)
Vorbau: Race Face Chester 31.8mm
Lenker: Race Face Chester 740mm
Griffe: CUBE Fritzz Grip, 2-clamp
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT, RD-M786-GSL, ShadowPlus, 10-Speed
Umwerfer: Shimano XT, FD-M786-D, direct mount, Down Swing, 2x10-speed
Bremse: Shimano XT K-M785 Hydr. Disc Brake (180/180)
Kurbelganitur: Shimano XT, FC-M785, 38x24T, 175mm
Laufradsatz: DT CSW EM 2.7 straightpull wheelset, 28/28 spokes, 20mm/X12, 584x25C tubeless-ready rim
Vorderreifen: Schwalbe Magic Mary Kevlar 2.35, TrailStar, Tubeless Easy
Hinterreifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf Kevlar 2.35, PaceStar, Tubeless Easy
Sattel: SDG Circuit MTN
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 31.6mm, 125mm adjustable seatpost, internal routing
Sattelklemme: CUBE Screwlock 34.9mm
Extras: e*thirteen TRS Chain Guide
Gewicht (KG) 14,3 kg
Preis: 2799€ (Neu)

Das 2. ist ein Cube Stereo 160 HPA SL 2015 mit folgenden Parts:


*Rahmen* HPA Ultralight, Advanced Hydroform, Triple Butted, ETC 4-Link, ISCG mount, AXH
*Farbe* black´n´blue´n´flashred
*Größe* 16", 18", 20", 22"
*Gabel* Rock Shox Pike RC Solo Air 27.5, 15QR Maxle, tapered, 160mm
*Dämpfer* Fox Float CTD BoostValve, 216x64mm, Climb/Trail/Descend mode, LV air canister
*Dämpfer Hardware* top: 30x8mm, bottom: 22x8mm
*Steuersatz* CUBE 1.5E ZS, top zero-stack 1 1/8" (OD 44mm), bottom zero-stack 1 1/2" (OD 56mm)
*Vorbau* Race Face Chester 31.8mm
*Lenker* Race Face Chester 740mm
*Griffe* CUBE Fritzz Grip, 2-clamp
*Schaltwerk* Sram XO1, 11-Speed
*Umwerfer* e*thirteen XCX High Direct Chain Guide
*Schalthebel* Sram XO1 Trigger, 11-speed
*Bremsanlage* Sram Guide R, Hydr. Disc Brake (180/180mm)
*Kurbelganitur* Race Face Evolve 32T, 170mm, PressFit
*Kassette* Sram XG-1180, 10-42
*Kette* KMC X11
*Laufradsatz* DT CSW EM 2.7 straightpull wheelset, 28/28 spokes, 15QR/X12, 584x25C tubeless-ready rim
*Vorderreifen* Schwalbe Hans Dampf Kevlar 2.35, TrailStar, Tubeless Easy
*Hinterreifen* Schwalbe Hans Dampf Kevlar 2.35, PaceStar, Tubeless Easy
*Sattel* SDG Circuit MTN
*Sattelstütze* Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 31.6mm, 125mm adjustable seatpost, internal routing
*Sattelklemme* CUBE Screwlock 34.9mm
Gewicht: 13,55 kg


Preis: 2199€ (gebraucht, 1 Jahr hier im Bikemarkt
 (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...a-160-sl-black-n-blue-n-flashered-top-zustand)



Das 3. ist ein Cube Stereo 160 HPA TM 2016 mit folgenden Parts:


*Rahmen*: HPA Ultralight, Advanced Hydroform, Triple Butted, ETC 4-Link, ISCG Mount, AXH, Boost148
*Farbe*: bermudablue´n´flashorange
*Größe*: 16", 18", 20", 22"
*Gabel*: Rock Shox Pike RC Solo Air, 15QR Maxle, Tapered, 160mm
*Dämpfer*: Fox Float DPS Performance Elite, 200x57mm, Open(Adjustable)/Medium/Firm Mode, EVOL Air Sleeve
*Dämpfer*: Hardware Top: 30x8mm, Bottom: 22x8mm
*Steuersatz*: FSA 1.5E ZS, Tapered, Top Zero-Stack 1 1/8" (OD 44mm), Bottom Zero-Stack 1 1/2" (OD 56mm)
*Vorbau*: Race Face Ride 35
*Lenker*: Race Face Ride 35 Riser, 760mm
*Griffe*: CUBE Fritzz Grip, 2-Clamp
*Schaltwerk*: Sram XO1, Type2.1, 11-Speed
*Schalthebel*: Sram XO1 Trigger
*Bremsanlage*: Sram Guide R, Hydr. Disc Brake (180/180)
*Kurbelganitur*: Race Face Turbine Cinch, 32T, 175mm, Oversized Aluminum Axle, Boost
*Kassette*: Sram XG-1175, 10-42
*Kette*: KMC X11 L
*Laufradsatz*: DT CSW EM 2.7 Straightpull Wheelset, 28/28 Spokes, 15QR / Boost148 X12, 584x25C Tubeless-Ready Rim
*Vorderreifen*: Schwalbe Hans Dampf Kevlar 2.35, TrailStar, Tubeless Easy
*Hinterreifen*: Schwalbe Rock Razor Kevlar 2.35, PaceStar, Tubeless Easy
*Sattel*: SDG Circuit MTN
*Sattelstütze*: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 31.6mm, 430x150mm (380x125mm for smallest frame size)
*Sattelklemme*: CUBE Screwlock, 34.9mm
*Gewicht*: 12.9 kg
Preis: 3499€


Der Einsatzzweck ist breit gefächert.
Es soll auf jedenfall artgerecht gefahren werden, also Trails, auf Flowtrails, ab und an mal in denn Bikepark( will mich ans Springen trauen mit diesem Bike).
Es soll aber auch mal für eine kleine Tour und die Feierabendrunde herhalten.

Meine Größe ist 1,80m
Schrittlänge habe ich 82cm gemessen
Aktuell fahre ich das Acid mit 18´ Ramenhöhe und komme damit gut zurecht.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem der Bikes?
Welches würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?
Brauche ich beim Dämpfer einen Piggybag?

Vielen dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Zerzal (7. Dezember 2015)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich möchte mir mein erstes Fully zulegen, da ich aktuell ein Cube Acid 2012 fahre.
> Es soll ein Enduro werden, am besten wieder von Cube.
> ...


Hey ho bei den 160ern
Komme auch vom Acid und fahre das 2015er HPA 160 Race mit n paar Änderungen.

Die beiden 2015er Biks die du gennant hast, haben den Selben Rahmen. Sie unterscheiden sich vor allem in Antrieb und Fahrwerk.

Das TM ist XT Komplet 2x10. Und Kommt mit der 36er Fox und nem Besseren Dämpfer. War das Top Model der HPA 160er Reihe. 2015

Das SL hat nen Sram Antrieb 1x11 und ner Guide Bremsanlage, ( wollt ich ned geschenkt haben) und ner RS Pike. Denke die bewegt sich auf dem selben Level wie die Fox. Das ist eher ne Glaubens Frage. Ich finde sie Super
Ansonsten siend die Beiden Bikes Identisch ausgestattet was Lenker, Vorbau, Sttelstüze ect. Anbelangt.

Das 2016er TM hat einen neu entwickelten Rahmen welcher etwas Leichter ist und den Vorteil hat das man eine grössere Auswahl an zu verbauenden Dämpfer hat. Wenn man das denn will...
Die Geometrie hat sich noch etwas verändert. Leicht Abertslastiger. Ebenfalls mit 1x11 Sram Antrieb. Ner RS Pike und dem neuen Fox Float DPS. Zu diesem Rad kann ich nicht allzu viel sagen. Aber ansonsten Denke ich das die Parts sich auf ähnlichem Niveau wie beim TM bewegen.

Du solltest vermutlich erstmal für dich die Antriebsfrage klären. Reicht dir die Übersetzung der 1x11?
Ich spiele immer mal wieder mit dem Gedanken um zurüsten. Verwerfe den Gedanken auf langen Uphills aber gerne auch mal wieder
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, umbedingt eine ausgedehnte Probefahrt machen.
Vermutlich würde ich mich beinden 3 Bikes auch schwer tun ne Entscheidung zu treffen....

Selber Fahre ich wie erwähnt das 160er Race.
Fahre in den Alpen, sehr Abwärtslastig und auch mal BikePark. Zwischendurch auch mal ne Tour und Schultere das Baby auch mal Bis jetzt hat es alles ohne grössere Problem mitgemacht.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem HPA160. Die eint oder andere Sache habe ich meinem Wünschen angepasst...
Es ist sehr Gutmütig, verzeiht auch mal n Fahrfehler und bügelt eigentlich den Weg gut Glatt...
Auch Bergauf fährt es sich sehr angenehm.
Der User Peter-dd fährt damit auch mal ne Alpenüberquerung.

Ich finde das HPA 160 ist ne rechte Allzweckwaffe...


----------



## McFirehead (13. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zerzal,

danke für deine Analyse und Antwort.
Ich hab mich jetzt für das Stereo 160 HPA TM aus 2015 entschieden.
Es war einfach am Besten ausgesattet für meine Zwecke.
Leider dauert es noch so lange bis zum Sommer um es dann mal auf einem Flowtrail zu testen.
Aber wenns da ist wird es erstmal noch an denn passenden Stellen mit 3M Folie beklebt( weiß, ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand aber ich mag Steinschläge nicht so).


----------



## Zerzal (13. Dezember 2015)

Hi @McFirehead 

Kein Ding....

Mit dem TM machst sicher nichts falsch...... Die Ausstattung ist top. 
Sollte dich mal die Lenkerremote des Dämpfers stören..... da sollte es, wenn ich nicht irre, n umbau Set auf n Hebelchen geben... müsstest mal bei Fox anfragen.

Ach lass dich ned vom Wetter tauschen.... Man kann auch im Winter ne menge spass auf dem Flowtrail haben... Fahre das ganze Jahr über mit meinem Hobel.... Wenn der Hang steil genug ist, ist Tiefschnee sau lustig... 
3M kann man machen.... Dumm ist es nicht...... 
Habe nur nen Neoprenlappen an der Kettenstrebe.... Dort würde ich mehr als nur etwas 3M hin machen...


----------



## McFirehead (13. Dezember 2015)

@Zerzal
Ja an die Kettenstrebe kommt ein Neoprenschutz dran, hab ich auch schon am Hardtail montiert 
Winter wird denke ich eher die Zeit meines Acids werden.
Mit dem Lenkerremote muss ich mal schaun, aber denk der bleibt.
Fährst im Winter die normalen Reifen oder gehts du auf Spikes?


----------



## Zerzal (13. Dezember 2015)

@McFirehead
Mein Acid rollt auf Thunder Burt's das fahr ich mehr mit der Familie oder Strecke und das mehr auf befestigteren wegen. Geht aber überraschend gut auf kaltem festem Schnee...

Am 160er bin ich die HD's im Frühjahr gefahren. Gehen ganz gut auf Schnee. Aktuell fahre ich die MM vorne und HD hinten.

Hab mir auch schon überlegt Spikes auszuprobieren. Aber ich lass das erst mal so. Fahre e meist Strasse hoch und dann Gelände wieder runter. Da kann ich mir ned vorstellen das die Spikes auf Schnee viel bringen?
Hab kürzlich auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Denke da kann ich schön mit 1,6 bar durch n Schnee flitzen...

Konnte es diesen Winter noch ned wirklich austesten da Knie etwas lädiert und der Dämpfer die Letzten 3 Wochen bei Fox rum hing..... Freue mich aber schon die Tage die Skipiste runter zu ballern...

In welcher gegen bist den zu hause...


----------



## McFirehead (14. Dezember 2015)

Okay, mein Acid hat aktuell Maxxis Ardent drauf, aber in der MaxxSpeed Mischung.
Soll noch ein Geländerad bleiben 
Schnee hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, aber mal sehn ob sich was ergibt.
Gibt ja momentan kein Schnee.
Komm aus der Region am Pfälzerwald und hab da schon einen schönen großen Trailpark vor der Haustür
Wo kommst du her?
Anscheind aber aus höheren Lagen, da du schnee hast oder?


----------



## Zerzal (14. Dezember 2015)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Okay, mein Acid hat aktuell Maxxis Ardent drauf, aber in der MaxxSpeed Mischung.
> Soll noch ein Geländerad bleiben
> Schnee hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, aber mal sehn ob sich was ergibt.
> Gibt ja momentan kein Schnee.
> ...


Mit den Maxxis hab ich keine Erfahrung....  

Komm aus der Zentralschweiz  auch alles vor der Haustür... 

Heute konnt ich mal die MM im Schnee Testen. Greift gut das Mädel..  Aber der HD hinten ist runter. Hat zwar überraschend gut gehalten aber der Vortrieb war dann doch schnell weg. Muss die Tage mal nen neuen aufziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (15. Dezember 2015)

@McFirehead 
Willkommen bei den 160er Stereos! 
Wie ich sehe, kommst auch aus der Pfälzer Ecke...
Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hobel!


----------



## timstereo (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu im Forum und habe seit Anfang September mein Stereo (Grün mit Manitou Mattoc Comp und Hayes Radar). Bis auf kleineren Startproblemen (Steuerlager, Gabel viel zu weich ect) bin ich echt zufrieden. Könnt ihr mir Tipps und Erfahrungen geben? Was sind eure Probleme mit dem Rad. Wollte mich jetzt nicht durch jeden einzelnen Beitrag hier wühlen.
Kette rechts 
Tim


----------



## boehmerwald (28. Dezember 2015)

Hey Jungs...

Hab mein Radon Swoop gerade verkauft und möchte mir ein Cube HP SL 2016 zulegen.

Kann mir jemand was zu den lieferzeiten sagen?


----------



## McFirehead (30. Dezember 2015)

@Black-Falcon 
Danke, wird auch hoffentlich bald artgerecht bewegt.

@boehmerwald 

Meinst du das Stereo 160 HPA SL ?
Das ist bei Bike-Discount erst ab April lieferbar.
Mit der Lieferzeit ist das bei Cube immer schwierig und kommt immer auf denn aktuellen Zeitpunkt an.


----------



## Zerzal (30. Dezember 2015)

timstereo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin neu im Forum und habe seit Anfang September mein Stereo (Grün mit Manitou Mattoc Comp und Hayes Radar). Bis auf kleineren Startproblemen (Steuerlager, Gabel viel zu weich ect) bin ich echt zufrieden. Könnt ihr mir Tipps und Erfahrungen geben? Was sind eure Probleme mit dem Rad. Wollte mich jetzt nicht durch jeden einzelnen Beitrag hier wühlen.
> Kette rechts
> Tim


Willkommen bei den 160ern...
Zum Pro, dem Grünen kann ich dir nicht viel sagen. Bei uns fährt das keiner. 

Das die Gabel am Anfang zu weich oder zu hart ist, ist völlig normal da sowas ja erstmal auf dein Körpergewicht, deine Fahrweise, sowie deine persönlichen Vorlieben eingestellt werden muss. Gleiches gilt für den Dämpfer.
Was ich dir sagen kann ist das die Bremse etwas mau ist. Ich persönlich würd die Gleich raus schmeissen.... Dämpfer vermutlich gleich mit... Hängt aber auch von der persönlichen Fahrweise und was man sich von den jeweiligen Part's erwartet ab. 

Ansonsten fahren bis was an Arsch geht und dann gegen höherwertige Teile tauschen und mit dem Bike Spass haben. 


Vielleicht bekommst noch vom eint oder anderen 160er Pro Fahrer n paar Tips...


----------



## Zerzal (30. Dezember 2015)

Ps. Wie genau soll ich das....


timstereo schrieb:


> Kette rechts


....verstehen......?


----------



## McFirehead (30. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute,

hab mal ne Frage in die Runde wegen neuen Flatpedalen.

Was haltet ihr von Nukeproof Neutron Mag/Titan?
Bekomme sie 50% günstiger, lohnen die sich?
Alternativen?


----------



## timstereo (31. Dezember 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ps. Wie genau soll ich das....
> 
> ....verstehen......?



Radlergruß... ?! Links wäre die Kette ja etwas komisch...


----------



## Zerzal (31. Dezember 2015)

timstereo schrieb:


> Radlergruß... ?! Links wäre die Kette ja etwas komisch...


Ok.....  Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (31. Dezember 2015)

Happy new Year @ all 

Auf ein neues Trail Abenteuer Jahr....


----------



## Oseki (1. Januar 2016)

"Kette rechts" equivalent zu full throttle oder auch "quäl dich Du Sau"


Schönes neues Jahr


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. Januar 2016)




----------



## McFirehead (2. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues Leute
Auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr mit vielen einzigartigen Erlebnissen im Sattel


----------



## timstereo (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir einer sagen bis wieviel Bar/PSI ich den Manitou Radium Pro Dämpfer aufpumpen darf?
Schönen abend euch...


----------



## Zerzal (3. Januar 2016)

timstereo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir einer sagen bis wieviel Bar/PSI ich den Manitou Radium Pro Dämpfer aufpumpen darf?
> Schönen abend euch...


Wenn man dieser Anleitung, http://www.manitoumtb.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/2011-Shock-Owners-Manual.pdf Glauben schenken darf, sie ist schon etwas älter, dennoch die neueste die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe, ist der maximal Luftdruck 300psi / 21bar.

Nagel mich aber nicht drauf fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wooky123 (5. Januar 2016)

Welche Hinterbaulager werden beim 2015er Modell verbaut? Haben alle Lager die gleiche dimension?

Bin leider nicht in der Nähe meines Rades, dass Ich es selbst abmessen könnte.


----------



## wooky123 (6. Januar 2016)

Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht die Schrauben bei der Schwinge neben dem Sitzrohr rauszunehmen. Blöderweise geht es auch nicht mehr zum Reinschrauben.

Hat schon jemand die Lager von seinem Stereo getauscht? 
Die restlichen konnte ich relativ easy rausnehmen.


----------



## Zerzal (6. Januar 2016)

Hast die restlichen den schon wieder drin? Wenn ja, angezogen oder Lose? Erst auf Drehmoment anzihen wenn alle wieder drin sind. 
Dämpfer hast etwas den druck reduziert? Ist zwar nicht nötig sollte dann aber leichter gehen den Hinterbau zu bewegen. 

Habe zwar die Lager nicht getausch aber schon mal die eint oder andere Lagerschrauben neu gefettet.


----------



## Black-Falcon (6. Januar 2016)

wooky123 schrieb:


> Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht die Schrauben bei der Schwinge neben dem Sitzrohr rauszunehmen. Blöderweise geht es auch nicht mehr zum Reinschrauben.


Hatte das selbe Problem!
Bei mir ging sie zumindest wieder rein indem ich mit *etwas *Druck nach unten und zum Gewinde hin, die Schraube wieder eingedreht habe. Musst mehrfach versuchen, bis die Schraube greift.
PS: Am besten die gegenüberliegende Schraube mit einem Inbus festhalten, damit sich die Schraube nicht mitdreht.


----------



## wooky123 (6. Januar 2016)

So Problem gelöst. Die Schrauben auf der Antriebsseite hatte sich leicht verkeilt. Aber jetzt habe ich alle Schrauben rausbekommen.
Folgende Lager sind drinnen:

Hauptlager: 2 x 6000 2 RS
Umlenkhebel : 6 x 6800 RS ( einmal 4 Stück in der Aufnahme des Sattelrohrs und 2 Stück in der Verbindung zur Sitzstrebe )
Horstlink : 4 x 688 RS


----------



## Black-Falcon (6. Januar 2016)

wooky123 schrieb:


> So Problem gelöst. Die Schrauben auf der Antriebsseite hatte sich leicht verkeilt. Aber jetzt habe ich alle Schrauben rausbekommen.
> Folgende Lager sind drinnen:
> 
> Hauptlager: 2 x 6000 2 RS
> ...


Viel Spaß mit dem Einbau der 4 "Unterlegscheiben" am Horstlink...
War echt nervig, die wieder richtig zu platzieren!
Hoffe, bei dir geht es einfacher!


----------



## Maerhogu (11. Januar 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich hab mir im Oktober ein Stereo SL zugelegt und dachte es wird langsam Zeit hier bei euch vorstellig zu werden. 
Ich bin bis jetzt super zufrieden, aber wie das so ist fällt mir immer wieder was Neues ein, wo man noch etwas rumbasteln könnte.
Momentan spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, den Dämpfer gegen einen 2015er Monarch Plus Debonair zu tauschen und wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weiß mit welchem Tune ich den besorgen müsste, bzw. wo ich das rausfinde ohne gleich bei RS oder Cube anzurufen.

ein verspätetes frohes Neues wünsch ich euch
Max.


----------



## Zerzal (12. Januar 2016)

Maerhogu schrieb:


> ich hab mir im Oktober ein Stereo SL zugelegt und dachte es wird langsam Zeit hier bei euch vorstellig zu werden.


 Herzlichen Glückwunsch....
Tolles Bike!



Maerhogu schrieb:


> Momentan spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, den Dämpfer gegen einen 2015er Monarch Plus Debonair zu tauschen



Weshalb? Was stört dich?
Wie ist dein Setup? Bei welchem Gewicht / Fahrstiel?


Iwie lassen solche Aussagen....



Maerhogu schrieb:


> fällt mir immer wieder was Neues ein, wo man noch etwas rumbasteln könnte



....Bei mir das Gefühl auf kommen, es soll einfach bisschen getauscht werden

Was hast den schon getauscht? Und wieso?




Maerhogu schrieb:


> welchem Tune ich den besorgen müsste, bzw. wo ich das rausfinde



Das ist genau die Sache  Ich hatte/habe auch etwas mühe mit dem Dämpfer. Du kannst ihne gegen den M+ tauschen und es ist besser. Oder aber nicht, resp. Schlimmer   Den harte Tune bekommt man scheinbar hier nicht. @Black-Falcon könnte dir das besser erläutern.
Ich habe meinen mal an den Service gegeben mit Fehler beschreib und was mich Stört.
Es ist jetzt nicht das wow aber habe das Gefühl das es etwas besser ist. Was auch immer die gemacht haben. 

So bleibt das erstmal.
Falls es dir an Endprogresion fehlt, kannst auch n grösseren Spacer rein machen.


Ps. Wir wollen Bilder


----------



## wooky123 (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

warum gerade einen monarch und keinen fox float X?


----------



## Maerhogu (12. Januar 2016)

Bis jetzt nur Lenker und Griffe, kommen auch noch farblich passende Sattelklemme und Pedale und wenn die HD runter sind zieh ich auch neue Schlappen auf.
Der Dämpfer kommt mir beim Ausfedern manchmal etwas Träge vor und ich hatte die Hoffnung der Monarch wäre etwas Spritziger. (Ich wiege fahrfertig knapp 70Kg und bin schon eher ein wenig ruppiger unterwegs, hab momentan 25% Sag am Dämpfer)

Ist aber auch nicht so, dass mich gravierend was stört, ich hab einfach Spaß am basteln (hab grad noch mein altes Cube Aim aus der Restekiste neu aufgebaut) und wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgebe sollte am Ende auch alles passen. Ich fühl mich auch einfach wohler mit meinem Bike, wenn ich das ein wenig individualisiert hab.


    



Meine Kamera ist leider nicht so der Bringer, aber es kommen sicher noch ein paar bessere Fotos wenn sich lohnenswerte Motive ergeben. 

Zum Float X lässt sich sagen, dass er mir einfach zu teuer ist und ich den Monarch grad neu für 250€ bekommen könnte. Abgesehen davon is mir Sram irgendwie sympathischer, weiß auch nicht warum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (12. Januar 2016)

Nice Pics...

Zugstufe hast du aber schon korrekt eingestellt? Wenn er dir zu träge ausfedert würde ich mal dort etwas mehr speed einstellen  Dann sollte das passen.... 
Das Rote rad unter dem Blaune Hebelchen mal etwas drehen. Stell es für den anfang nal in die Mittel position. Musst halt die click's zählen. Ich meinte 7 müsste +- mittig sein. 

Ansonsten würde ich den mal zum Service tragen. 

Ps. Eenn du umbedingt was tauschen willst würde ich Persönlich bei den Bremsen anfangen


----------



## Maerhogu (12. Januar 2016)

Zugstufe hab ich schon auf Maximum, aber ich probier mal noch etwas rum. 
Mit den Bremsen bin ich erstaunlicherweise bis jetzt echt zufrieden, hab einiges Schlechtes über die gelesen, aber von der Ergonomie und Bremsleistung her passt alles und Ausfallserscheinungen gabs (bis jetzt) zum Glück auch keine. 

Aber ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden wies mit dem Bike weiter geht, so wie ich mich kenne finde ich immer noch irgendwas.


----------



## Zerzal (12. Januar 2016)

Mach das. Nicht das die Zugstufe versehentlich auf Minimum steht!?
Ansonsten würd ich den in Service geben. Müsste dann möglicherweise e über Garantie laufen.


----------



## timstereo (13. Januar 2016)

Nabend... Da meine Nachtschicht recht ruhig und die Notaufnahme leer ist, komm ich gerade mal dazu mich durch den Thread zu wühlen... Ihr seid ja grundsätzlich alle so begeistert wie ich... bis auf die Bremsen... Mittelfristig fliegt die raus... Was würdet ihr so empfehlen? Saint und MT7 sind natürlich super, allerdings gibt es glaube ich auch günstigere die eine gute Bremsleistung erzielen.
Wie habt ihr euren hinteren Marsh Guard befestigt? bei meinen Schwalbe HD ist zwischen Rahmen und Reifen nicht mehr so viel Platz. Habt ihr da Tips?
War jetzt letztes Wochenende mal mit dem Hobel im schwereren Geländeeinsatz... Hab mittlerweile das optimale Fahrwerk-Setup gefunden und die Gabel und auch der Dämpfer machen einen sehr guten Job.
Euch einen guten Start in den Tag...
Kette rechts und gruß aus Köln...


----------



## Zerzal (13. Januar 2016)

timstereo schrieb:


> Nabend... Da meine Nachtschicht recht ruhig und die Notaufnahme leer ist, komm ich gerade mal dazu mich durch den Thread zu wühlen... Ihr seid ja grundsätzlich alle so begeistert wie ich... bis auf die Bremsen... Mittelfristig fliegt die raus... Was würdet ihr so empfehlen? Saint und MT7 sind natürlich super, allerdings gibt es glaube ich auch günstigere die eine gute Bremsleistung erzielen.
> Wie habt ihr euren hinteren Marsh Guard befestigt? bei meinen Schwalbe HD ist zwischen Rahmen und Reifen nicht mehr so viel Platz. Habt ihr da Tips?
> War jetzt letztes Wochenende mal mit dem Hobel im schwereren Geländeeinsatz... Hab mittlerweile das optimale Fahrwerk-Setup gefunden und die Gabel und auch der Dämpfer machen einen sehr guten Job.
> Euch einen guten Start in den Tag...
> Kette rechts und gruß aus Köln...


Ciao
Wenn ich das richtig sehe fährst das Pro....

Am Pro ist die Bremse murgs.... 

Ich fahre die Saint und würde sie nicht mehr hergeben. 
Für dich wäre wohl ne SLX schon ne Steigerung. Würde aber mindestens ne XT nehmen.  
Mit Saint bist gerüstet für alle möglichen Exkursionen. 
Bei den Maguras finde ich die Hebel etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig...

Marsh Guard hinte fahr ich ned

Guts Nächtle...


----------



## Black-Falcon (13. Januar 2016)

Maerhogu schrieb:


> Momentan spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, den Dämpfer gegen einen 2015er Monarch Plus Debonair zu tauschen und wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weiß mit welchem Tune ich den besorgen müsste, bzw. wo ich das rausfinde ohne gleich bei RS oder Cube anzurufen.


Hallo Max!
Habe mich auch schon länger mit dem M+ im Stereo befasst und bekomme hoffentlich bald ein Exemplar zugeschickt. Will erst sichergehen das der M+ mit DA, auch in den Rahmen passt.
Zum Tune kann ich sagen das du im regulären Aftersale(DE) nur den Tune M|M bekommst. Dieser stellt aber leider keine Verbesserung gegenüber dem Float dar. Welcher Tune exakt zum Stereo-Rahmen passt wird dir Cube vermutlich nicht verraten, da der Dämpfer nicht für den Rahmen vorgesehen ist. Ob RS mehr weiß/sagt waage ich auch zu bezweifeln.
Hier im Forum gibt es einige Experten die dir die Infos geben könnten, würde dir allerdings direkt zu einem Custom-Tune raten. Wenn dich der Float im Werkssetting nicht überzeugt, wird es der M+ (ohne optimale Anpassung) vermutlich auch nur bedingt.


Maerhogu schrieb:


> Zum Float X lässt sich sagen, dass er mir einfach zu teuer ist und ich den Monarch grad neu für 250€ bekommen könnte. Abgesehen davon is mir Sram irgendwie sympathischer, weiß auch nicht warum.





timstereo schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja grundsätzlich alle so begeistert wie ich... bis auf die Bremsen... Mittelfristig fliegt die raus... Was würdet ihr so empfehlen? Saint und MT7 sind natürlich super, allerdings gibt es glaube ich auch günstigere die eine gute Bremsleistung erzielen.


Hängt zum Teil auch von deinem Kampfgewicht ab. Wenn du nicht zu den absoluten Schwergewichten gehörst bzw. nicht wie andere (@Zerzal) extrem lange und steile Abfahrten bewältigen musst, würde eine SLX völlig ausreichen. Mehr Bremsleistung, für weniger Geld wirst du kaum bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (13. Januar 2016)

Ist der Hinterbau des Stereos nicht linear und gegen ende degressiv, da macht doch ein Dämpfer mit Großer Laufkammer keine sinn?


----------



## andreas.batzner (13. Januar 2016)

Wegen M+ hab ich cube mal angeschrieben und mir wurde gesagt, dass er in mein 2014er fritzz pro passt...
LG Andi


----------



## Zerzal (13. Januar 2016)

Passen sollte er. Aber ob das erhältliche Tune Sinn macht ist die andere Frage.... 

Wenn aber ein "träges" ausfedern beim Floax tausch Gefühl auslöst sollte man den Float auf Funktion prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (13. Januar 2016)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ist der Hinterbau des Stereos nicht linear und gegen ende degressiv, da macht doch ein Dämpfer mit Großer Laufkammer keine sinn?


Wenn man dieser Messkurve glauben darf ist der Hinterbau zwar linear, wird gegen Ende aber progressiv:



Das ein linearer Hinterbau eine kleinere Luftkammer benötigt stimmt allerdings.
Da ich aber einen Dämpfer mit Custom-Tune verbauen werde und nicht weiß was genau verändert/angepasst wird, gehe ich lieber auf Nummer sicher. 




andreas.batzner schrieb:


> Wegen M+ hab ich cube mal angeschrieben und mir wurde gesagt, dass er in mein 2014er fritzz pro passt...
> LG Andi


Danke für die Info!
Haben die sich auch zum Tune geäußert?


Zerzal schrieb:


> Passen sollte er. Aber ob das erhältliche Tune Sinn macht ist die andere Frage....


Stimmt! Bevor man den M+ mit Standard-Tune verbaut, sollte man lieber den Float zu TF Tuned schicken...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn aber ein "träges" ausfedern beim Floax tausch Gefühl auslöst sollte man den Float auf Funktion prüfen.


Jup.
Wobei sich die meisten vermutlich am durchrauschenden Hinterbau stören. Würde der Dämpfer eine höhere Endprogression beisteuern, wäre das Verhalten deutlich gefälliger. Vor allem müsste diese etwas früher einsetzen...


----------



## Zerzal (13. Januar 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> lieber den Float zu TF Tuned schicken



Theoretisch könnte man nen Float X mit zum Stereo passendem Tune bekommen.... Allerdings kost das und ob's einem dann besser gefällt....
Die 2016 ( Stereo Tune ) sollen aber wieder härter abgestimmt sein.....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wobei sich die meisten vermutlich am durchrauschenden Hinterbau stören



Genau deshalb wundere ich mich das "träges" ausfedern als Grund genant wird. Ich finde nich das meiner träge ausfedert und ich fahre ca. Etwas über Mittelstellung das ist ganz gut. Für Park sogar etwas langsamer....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Würde der Dämpfer eine höhere Endprogression beisteuern, wäre das Verhalten deutlich gefälliger



Dann wäre das günstigste halt testweise einfach mal n grösseren Spacer rein zu machen.

Hab ich schon länger vor, das Teil liegt da rum, aber iwie verhäng ich es immer und dann geh ich doch lieber fahren... 

Kleiner Snowride von heute Mittag Tiefschnee Downhill


----------



## Zerzal (13. Januar 2016)

Alternativ gäbe es noch den BOS Kirk. Der wird mit Angaben zu Bike und Fahrer direkt vom BOS Service Abgestimmt. Mindestens ist das in der CH so. Mindestens es bestehet hier die Möglichkeit bei gewissen Shops den so zu ordern.... KA wie es in DE ist.
Kost allerdings auch ne Kleinigkeit das Teil...


----------



## Maerhogu (14. Januar 2016)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein wenig an den Einstellungen rumgespielt und bei der heutigen Testfahrt hat sich das ganze schon besser angefühlt. Ich werd mal noch ein bisschen rumtüfteln, vielleicht wirds ja dann doch noch was.

@Zerzal Achja, was du kannst kann ich schon lange! 
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass wir ein ganzes Stück durch den knietiefen Schnee schieben mussten.


----------



## Zerzal (14. Januar 2016)

Wirkt iwie Surreal das Bild....


----------



## McFirehead (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe zum Jahreswechsel auch mal bei Cube angefragt zwecks Einbau von Dämpfern mit Piggy sowie dem Einbau eines Monarch+ RT3.
Als Antwort habe ich folgenes erhalten:

- Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehäter in allen Bikes erlaubt, außer Carbon-Versionen bis Modelljahr 2015
- Aus der Erfahrung von Cube raten sie zu einem Monarch+ Tune L/M ( es wurde Angegeben Compression L bei sehr leichten Fahrern L3
   mit Luftkammer Debon Air & HV Eyelet.

Ob es dieses Tune jedoch im Aftermarket gibt kann ich leider nicht beantworten.
Hoffe ich konnte mit dieser Info weiterhelfen, 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Januar 2016)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe zum Jahreswechsel auch mal bei Cube angefragt zwecks Einbau von Dämpfern mit Piggy sowie dem Einbau eines Monarch+ RT3.
> Als Antwort habe ich folgenes erhalten:
> ...


Hi Marcel.
Den M+ Dobonair wirst aber nicht in den Rahmen bekommen. Die Kammer ist im unteren Teil, zu breit.


----------



## McFirehead (20. Januar 2016)

@Black-Falcon 

Okay, das wusste ich nicht.
Hab auch nicht mehr vor einen Monarch+ einzubauen.
Ich bin mit meinem Float X mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Januar 2016)

McFirehead schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> 
> Okay, das wusste ich nicht.
> Hab auch nicht mehr vor einen Monarch+ einzubauen.
> Ich bin mit meinem Float X mehr als zufrieden


Stimmt, du hast ja das TM!
Dann würde ich auch eher das Setup anpassen bzw. den Dämpfer optimieren lassen. 

PS: Wieso hast du dann erst bei Cube angerufen?!


----------



## McFirehead (20. Januar 2016)

@Black-Falcon 

Ja das Setup pass ich noch an, aber bis jetzt ist er echt klasse
Ich hab bei Cube angefragt, weil ich erst das 160 HPA SL kaufen wollte und da denn Dämpfer tauschen wollte.


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Januar 2016)

McFirehead schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon
> 
> Ja das Setup pass ich noch an, aber bis jetzt ist er echt klasse
> Ich hab bei Cube angefragt, weil ich erst das 160 HPA SL kaufen wollte und da denn Dämpfer tauschen wollte.


Alles klar…
Dann ergibt das natürlich Sinn.


----------



## McFirehead (22. Januar 2016)

So, jetzt sind auch die Pedale für mein Bike auf dem Weg, es wurden Race Face Atlas in Grün 
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die passenden 5.10 und bin für dieses Jahr gerüstet.
Habt ihr vor was an eurem Bike dieses Jahr was zu verändern?


----------



## Zerzal (23. Januar 2016)

1x11 und das ändern des Lenkwinkel geistert mir im Kopf herum. Mal sehen

Ps. die Atlas sind cool. Könnten auch meine nächsten werden
Und ich sag's jetzt mal ganz leise.... die spezi Boomslang  sollen ziemlich gut sein.


----------



## McFirehead (24. Januar 2016)

@Zerzal: Ja, denk die Spezi Boomslang sind nicht schlecht, aber die Pedale müssen doch zum Bike passen


----------



## Zerzal (25. Januar 2016)

McFirehead schrieb:


> @Zerzal: Ja, denk die Spezi Boomslang sind nicht schlecht, aber die Pedale müssen doch zum Bike passen


Also wenns wegen der Farbe is..... Die Dinger gibst auch in Grün aber hast absolut Recht...... Mich würde ja der Schriftzug stören......


----------



## McFirehead (25. Januar 2016)

@Zerzal Welcher Schriftzug? Auf den Atlas?

Nee hab die Atlas schon wegen dem Grip und der Empfehlung gekauft. Hoffe sie sind ne Schippe besser als meine Saint am Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (25. Januar 2016)

McFirehead schrieb:


> @Zerzal Welcher Schriftzug? Auf den Atlas?


Ich denke, @Zerzal meint den Speci-Schriftzug...


----------



## Zerzal (25. Januar 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ich denke, @Zerzal meint den Speci-Schriftzug...


Genau...


----------



## timstereo (31. Januar 2016)

Hi zusammen. 
Ich wollt mir jetzt bei meinem Stereo 160 HPA Pro die Hayes Radar durch die SLX ersetzten. Hat einer damit Erfahrungen? Wie ist das mit der Befästigung? Welche Adapter habt ihr dazu bestellt? Wollte weiterhin bei 203 VR und 180 HR bleiben.
Danke im vorraus und einen schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Black-Falcon (31. Januar 2016)

Normalerweise kannst den verbauten Adapter weiterverwenden...
Falls du auf I-Spec umrüsten willst, müsstest noch die entsprechenden Shifter besorgen.
Die I-Spec Adapter funktionieren, meines Wissens, erst ab SLX aufwärts.


----------



## Zerzal (31. Januar 2016)

Ich habe Deore Shifter per i-Spec B an XT Bremshebeln.... Falls du das meinst. Sollte gehen. Vorausgesetzt am Pro ist ne Shimano Schaltung.....




Und nein... Hab ich nicht am Stereo.....


Oder kann man etwa bei den Shiftern von Schelle auf i-Spec umrüsten....?


----------



## Black-Falcon (31. Januar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Oder kann man etwa bei den Shiftern von Schelle auf i-Spec umrüsten....?


Genau das! 
Doch das geht wohl nicht mit den Deore-Shiftern...


----------



## Zerzal (31. Januar 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Genau das!
> Doch das geht wohl nicht mit den Deore-Shiftern...



Ja, dort ist das Gehäuse glaube ich ein Guss


Dann könnte man also die i-spec B Halter der XT 7 irgendwas an die neue M8000 Shifter schrauben?
Anstatt der Schelle?


----------



## Black-Falcon (31. Januar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Dann könnte man also die i-spec B Halter der XT 7 irgendwas an die neue M8000 Shifter schrauben?
> Anstatt der Schelle?


Wenn sie das selbe Gehäuse haben sollten, ja.
In der Kompatibilitätsliste sind sie zumindest noch nicht aufgeführt...


----------



## Zerzal (31. Januar 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wenn sie das selbe Gehäuse haben sollten, ja.
> In der Kompatibilitätsliste sind sie zumindest noch nicht aufgeführt...


Mm die haben das scheiss Fenster drauf.... Muss mans wohl mal abbauen..... Versuch macht klug. Danke wusste gar nicht das sowas geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (31. Januar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Mm die haben das scheiss Fenster drauf.... Muss mans wohl mal abbauen..... Versuch macht klug.


Jetzt aber erst mal uninteressant...
Du hast doch den richtigen Shifter bestellt oder?! 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Danke wusste gar nicht das sowas geht


----------



## Zerzal (31. Januar 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Jetzt aber erst mal uninteressant...
> Du hast doch den richtigen Shifter bestellt oder?!



Ich schon... Das heisst mein Händler....


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. Februar 2016)

Hier mal mein neues Sixpack-Cockpit…





In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich auch gleich etwas aufgeräumt…


 
Jetzt mit NW-Kettenblatt unterwegs…


 

PS: Die 11er-Parts kommen hoffentlich demnächst!


----------



## Zerzal (1. Februar 2016)

Da kann ich noch nicht ganz mithalten 




Kassette ist übrigens aus Langeweile jetzt doch ab....

Und die XT Kurbel am Acid....



Schaut gleich erwachsener aus...
Nur um den Umwerfer einzustellen war ich auf die Schnelle zu doof.....
Und für langes ausprobieren und gegoogle fehlte mir dann die Zeit und die Geduld....

Dein Cockpit schaut Saugeil aus
Glaub den Vorbau hole ich mir auch noch.... Viel geiler ohne die Weiss/pseudo Silberne kacke da auf dem RF Teil...





Ps.
M8000 Shifter mit schelle auf i-Spec B geht glaub doch ned...


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. Februar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Kassette ist übrigens aus Langeweile jetzt doch ab....





Zerzal schrieb:


> Und die XT Kurbel am Acid....
> Anhang anzeigen 458903
> Schaut gleich erwachsener aus...



Wie einem das 38T-KB plötzlich groß vorkommt…


Zerzal schrieb:


> Nur um den Umwerfer einzustellen war ich auf die Schnelle zu doof.....
> Und für langes ausprobieren und gegoogle fehlte mir dann die Zeit und die Geduld....


Hat das mit der Umstellung am Shifter, von 3x auf 2x, wenigstens geklappt?
Und... Ich würde den Umwerfer noch etwas absenken. 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Dein Cockpit schaut Saugeil aus
> Glaub den Vorbau hole ich mir auch noch.... Viel geiler ohne die Weiss/pseudo Silberne kacke da auf dem RF Teil...


Danke, danke! 
Das hört man gerne…


Zerzal schrieb:


> M8000 Shifter mit schelle auf i-Spec B geht glaub doch ned...


Vermutlich kannst die nur von Schelle auf I-Spec II umbauen.
PS: Hoffentlich klappt das bei dir mit den Teilen morgen! Dann sehe ich schon mal in etwa, wie das bei mir aussehen wird... 
Auf die Turbine bin ich besonders gespannt!


----------



## Zerzal (1. Februar 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wie einem das 38T-KB plötzlich groß vorkommt…


 ach sag nix. Hab gestern n 30T montiert.... Schon sehr klein....




Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Hat das mit der Umstellung am Shifter, von 3x auf 2x, wenigstens geklappt?
> Und... Ich würde den Umwerfer noch etwas absenken.


Ja das geht ganz easy.... Da ist so n kleiens stiftchen unten das man hin und her switchen kann.

Umwerfer muss ich komplett neu anpassen. Mit sowas hab ich mich aber bis jetzt nie gross beschäftigt.... Mal wegen einlesen in meinem schlauen Buch...

Übrigens, an der Deore Kurbel am Acid war an der Verzahnung ein stück abgebrochen und lag schief auf der Kurbelwelle.... Weist von den riffeln wo die Kurbel aufgesteckt wird....?



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Danke, danke!
> Das hört man



Büdde büdde....
Aber die Remote vin der RS noch auf die andere Seite kopfüber montieren...!? 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Vermutlich kannst die nur von Schelle auf I-Spec II umbauen


Jop sonst würde shimano ja nicht sagen es gibt bis dato keine Lösung....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PS: Hoffentlich klappt das bei dir mit den Teilen morgen! Dann sehe ich schon mal in etwa, wie das bei mir aussehen wird...



Wird schon werden.... Hab da keine Bedenken. Ausser die Post macht terz....

Die M8000 Shifter sehen aber gewöhnungsbedürftig aus....

Hoffe ohne Frnster und Schelle ist es besser



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Auf die Turbine bin ich besonders gespannt!



 Hast die sicher schon im Warenkorb gespeichert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (1. Februar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> ach sag nix. Hab gestern n *30T* montiert.... *Schon sehr klein*....


Und bei dir wird es sogar 28T... 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Ja das geht ganz easy.... Da ist so n kleiens stiftchen unten das man hin und her switchen kann.


Das hatte ich dir doch gesagt..


Zerzal schrieb:


> Übrigens, an der Deore Kurbel am Acid war an der Verzahnung ein stück abgebrochen und lag schief auf der Kurbelwelle.... Weist von den riffeln wo die Kurbel aufgesteckt wird....?


Ich weiß was du meinst!
Wie hast denn das wieder hinbekommen...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Aber die Remote vin der RS noch auf die andere Seite kopfüber montieren...!?


Schon probiert: Passt mir nicht so gut...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Die M8000 Shifter sehen aber gewöhnungsbedürftig aus....
> 
> *Hoffe ohne Frnster und Schelle ist es besser*


Wird schon!
Die Hebel sehen aus wie die von der alten XTR...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Hast die sicher schon im Warenkorb gespeichert....



Nope...
Mir gefällt die 2015er XT-Kurbel, mit 32er Blatt! 

PS: Ich glaube wir verschieben die Unterhaltung mal wieder in den CTS-Bereich...


----------



## Zerzal (1. Februar 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Und bei dir wird es sogar 28T...



Jaja... Spätestens beim ersten richtigen Uphill wird wir das sowas von...sein



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Das hatte ich dir doch gesagt







Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ich weiß was du meinst!
> Wie hast denn das wieder hinbekommen







Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Schon probiert: Passt mir nicht so gut...



Och.....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Nope...
> Mir gefällt die 2015er XT-Kurbel, mit 32er Blatt!


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. Februar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Black-Falcon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nope...
> > Mir gefällt die 2015er XT-Kurbel, mit 32er Blatt!


Außerdem:
Wenn wir so weiter machen, verwechseln wir irgendwann noch unsere Bikes! 
Obwohl… Spätestens beim Aufsteigen, sollten sich gewisse Probleme ergeben...


----------



## Zerzal (1. Februar 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Außerdem:
> Wenn wir so weiter machen, verwechseln wir irgendwann noch unsere Bikes!
> Obwohl… Spätestens beim Aufsteigen, sollten sich gewisse Probleme ergeben...




Ich kann dir Steigbügel mitbringen.....


----------



## Zerzal (1. Februar 2016)

@Black-Falcon 
Was hast du eigentlich mit der Rechten Öffnung am Oberrohr für den Zug gemacht? Offen gelassen? Tape drauf? Oder gibts da nen hübschen Verschluss?


----------



## Zerzal (3. Februar 2016)

So..... Ich habe jetzt die Pedalcutheilungsphase  genutzt um mein Schätzelchen für 2016 auf zu polieren........

Stand vor dem Umbau:
Mit MM, e*13 KeFü, 150er Reverb, Tubeless und paar Kleinigkeiten.......  14,77KG in L



Erstmal etwas ausgeschlachtet...



-----------------------
Neu:

Der Komplette Antrieb auf 1x11 umgebaut.
Neues Tretlager, Race Face Turbine Cinch / 28T KB,
XT - GS Schaltwerk / Shifter / 11-42 Kassette,
XT Bremsscheiben.
Neues Gewicht: 14,34kg....


















Wo ich mir noch unschlüssig bin ist die Kettenführung.
Auf jedenfall wird's ne e*13.
Weiss nur noch nicht welche.

Einerseits habe ich an der 2fach KeFü einen Taco bereits gekillt, der neue schaut auch schon wieder malträtiert aus. Auf der anderen Seite ist jetzt mehr Bodenfreiheit vorhanden...
Schwanke noch zwischen der TRS+ und der neuen LG1+ Oder wenn ohne Bash die TRS+ ST...... Echt anstrengend....

Mit nem DT EX 478 wäre wohl das Gewicht unter 14kg zu bringen.....






Edit: wird ne e*13 LG1+


----------



## Black-Falcon (3. Februar 2016)

Ohh... Da hat einer sein Bike geputzt...
Wenns Wetter besser wird, lass den Hobel fliegen!


----------



## Zerzal (3. Februar 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ohh... Da hat einer sein Bike geputzt



Seltener Anblick... Glaub so sauber war es seit ich es nach den Zahlen damals ausm Shop geschoben habe nicht mehr....




Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter besser wird, lass den Hobel fliegen!



Auf jeden....! 


Lac Blanc..... Frühsommer..... Weisst bescheid


----------



## Black-Falcon (3. Februar 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Seltener Anblick... Glaub so sauber war es seit ich es nach den Zahlen damals ausm Shop geschoben habe nicht mehr....





Zerzal schrieb:


> Lac Blanc..... Frühsommer..... Weisst bescheid


----------



## McFirehead (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss euch mal von einem Vorfall heute berichten.

Ich hab heute mit meinem Stereo einen kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht und hab mich von meinem Hochmut leiten lassen
und bin mit meinem Bike komplett weggerutscht.

Als ich dann daheim war hab ich leider bemerkt das meine Bremsscheibe schleift.
Dacht ich mir:" Joa, kann mal passieren".
So jetzt kommt aber das was mich sehr überrascht hat.
Ich hab an meinem Vorderrad einen Seitenschlag festgestellt.
War dann auch beim Bike-Dealer und der hat mich in meiner Annahme bestätigt und zentriert es jetzt wieder neu.

Hattet ihr mit denn Laufrädern von DTSwiss auch schon solche Probleme?
Bin jetzt sehr verunsichert, da ich mit diesen Laufrädern mich ans Springen wagen wollte und ich es nicht gebrauchen kann, das sie mir bei der Landung kolabieren.

Mal sehn was er sagt, braucht jetzt bis Mittwoch bis er fertig ist.

Grüße

McFirehead


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (29. Februar 2016)

Die Felgen sind eben für eine Belastung von oben (Lauffläche) konstruiert. Bei einer starken Seitenbelastung kann das sicher mal vorkommen. Ist auch schwierig die Situation einzuschätzen, wenn man nicht dabei war...

PS: Wie sieht/sah es denn mit der Speichenspannung aus?! Die Straightpull-Speichen sind konstruktionsbedingt etwas länger und das Laufrad wird dadurch insgesamt weniger steif.


----------



## McFirehead (29. Februar 2016)

Okay, denk ich mir auch, aber meine Felgen am Acid haben deutlich mehr ausgehalten, warn aber auch schwerer.
Speichenspannung war okay, so wie ich das mit dem Drücken zweier Speichen aneinander feststellen konnte.
Vllt waren sie auch ein wenig locker.
Mal sehn wie es sich nach dem Zentrieren noch schlägt.
Aber als Fazit bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Bike mehr asl 100% zufrieden


----------



## Zerzal (29. Februar 2016)

Sind die DT nicht eher etwas weicher als andere Felgen? 
Das war doch mal Thema? Oder hab ich jetzt was verwechselt?


----------



## Zerzal (8. März 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> So..... Ich habe jetzt die Pedalcutheilungsphase  genutzt um mein Schätzelchen für 2016 auf zu polieren........
> 
> Stand vor dem Umbau:
> Mit MM, e*13 KeFü, 150er Reverb, Tubeless und paar Kleinigkeiten.......  14,77KG in L
> ...




So, nach dem ich hier schon von meinen Winterlichen Umbauten berichtet habe, hab ich mal fleissig weiter gebastelt...... 

Erstmal hat ne e*13 LG1+ den Weg an's Schätzelchen gefunden.....





Und weill es mir dann irgendwo langweilig war, und der Zufall es so wollte, hat sich ein Cane Creek AngleSet Steuersatz in mein Steuerrohr verirrt....



Neuer Lenkwinkel müsste so 65° betragen..... 

Hier ein ungefähres vorher / nachher Bild.....




Pike wurde auch noch etwas von Decals befreit...

Nach ein paar kleinen Testfahrten kann ich sagen das mein Baby nun deutlich geiler geht! Hat sich absolut gelohnt der Umbau.... Bin zufrieden und ready für 2016....





Neues Gewicht: 14,48Kg 

Ps. Der Mudguard kommt glaub wieder ans Vorderrad....


----------



## pr3dat0r (14. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe ein Cube Stereo 160 2015. Der Bolzen hier:




aber auf die linke Seite knackt sehr stark, wenn ich ihn zu lösen versuche. Der Rahme ist 1 Jahr gefahren und das ist das erste Mal, wenn ich versuche den Rahmen zu pflegen. Alle ander Bolzen waren problemlos. Wenn ich ein Paar Knacken gehört hatte, hatte ich mit der Versuche den Bolzen zu lösen aufgehört.

Meine Frage ist:
- gibt es dort eine Gehäuse des Bolzens, die ich vielleicht gedreht habe?
- oder der Knacken ist zu hören, da alle Bolzen mit Locktite gepflegt waren?

Danke udn Grüsse von Bulgarien : - )


----------



## Zerzal (14. März 2016)

Klingt als wäre die schraube fest gegammelt.... Oder es is Spannung auf dem Gelenk. Is die andere Seite lose oder voll angeknallt?


----------



## pr3dat0r (14. März 2016)

Der Daempfer und das hintere Rad waren weggnommen und deshalb glaube ich, dass es keine Spannung gab. Liegt der Bolzen in einem Bett dort oder ist er direkt im Rahnem geschraubt? Wenn die andere Seite aus war, konnte ich den Problembolzen (ohne viel Kraft zu benutzen) drehen, aber eigentlich gang er gar nicht raus. Sonst wenn die rechte Seite angeschraubt war, laesste sich den Bolzen nur mit Knackengeraeusch drehen.

Edit: Die problem Schraube (linke) hatte ich nicht versucht komplett zu entfernen, da ich nicht sicher bin, ob ich es wieder komplett zurueckschrauben kann. Deshalb ist die Frage - steht dort ein Bett fuer die Schraube, das im Rahmen liegt, oder die Schraube direkt im Rahmen geht?


----------



## Zerzal (14. März 2016)

Hm ok. 
Da ich das dort auch noch nicht auseinander gebaut habe, knacken war vorher gefunden, kann ich dir nicht sagen wie genau das dort verschraubt ist.
@Black-Falcon müsste das können. Der hat das schon zerlegt. 

Aber sehe ich das richtig, das du die andere Seite gelöst hast, und danach konntest du die Problem Schraube entfernen? 

Jedenfalls empfehle ich, schön sauber machen und dann mit Loctite Sichern.


----------



## vopsi (15. März 2016)

Die beiden Schrauben greifen in eine Gewindehülse mit Innensechskant. Wippe runter und unbedingt die Lager kontrollieren ( siehe mein Problem beim identischen Rahmen Cube Fritz 2014 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. März 2016)

Erst auf einer Seite die Schraube ganz rausschrauben. Dann mit einem Inbusschlüssel die mittlere Distanzhülse festhalten und auf der Gegenseite die andere Schraube rausschrauben.


----------



## pr3dat0r (16. März 2016)

Danke euch!


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. März 2016)

@pr3dat0r Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist es ein 3er Inbus...


----------



## Vincy (18. März 2016)

Nein, dafür ist ein 5er erforderlich.


----------



## Hot_Rod (21. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir jetzt auch das 2015er Race geholt. Das hat hinten ja nur eine Schraubachse. Kann ich die einfach auf Steckachse umbauen?


----------



## Zerzal (21. März 2016)

Hot_Rod schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir jetzt auch das 2015er Race geholt. Das hat hinten ja nur eine Schraubachse. Kann ich die einfach auf Steckachse umbauen?


Müsste es geben.... Zb. 
http://www.hibike.ch/dt-swiss-rws-t...bel-schwarz-p0bc709b120b225718209f032880f41a9

Steht aber schon das es keine gute idee ist. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe...?

Aber wozu soll das gut sein?
Geht doch mit nem Inbus ratzfatz...? Und den solltest an nem Multitool e dabei haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot_Rod (21. März 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Müsste es geben.... Zb.
> http://www.hibike.ch/dt-swiss-rws-t...bel-schwarz-p0bc709b120b225718209f032880f41a9
> 
> Steht aber schon das es keine gute idee ist. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe...?
> ...




Danke. Klar ist der dabei und schnell geht es wahrscheinlich auch. Habe es nur noch nicht ausprobiert und mich vor allem gewundert, warum man da keinen Schnellspanner hinmacht.


----------



## Zerzal (21. März 2016)

Hot_Rod schrieb:


> Danke. Klar ist der dabei und schnell geht es wahrscheinlich auch. Habe es nur noch nicht ausprobiert und mich vor allem gewundert, warum man da keinen Schnellspanner hinmacht.


A.. So.... Hat geklungen als wolltest du das gleich tauschen

Warum mann das macht weiss ich auch nicht wirklich....
Ich weiss aber auch nicht mit wieviel NM der Schnellspanner anzieht....

Da habe ich die möglichkeit mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel zu kontrollieren schon lieber....


----------



## Hot_Rod (21. März 2016)

Wobei ich den Drehmomentschlüssel natürlich wieder nicht auf der Tour dabei habe ...


----------



## Zerzal (21. März 2016)

Wo ich wiederum auf Tour noch nie mein Hinterrad aus gebaut habe.....


----------



## Deleted 210077 (8. April 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Erst auf einer Seite die Schraube ganz rausschrauben. Dann mit einem Inbusschlüssel die mittlere Distanzhülse festhalten und auf der Gegenseite die andere Schraube rausschrauben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 473133



Hallo, weiss zufällig jemand eine Adresse an der ich diese abgebildete Schraube herbekomme? Ich brauch nicht die Lager sondern die Schraube/n fürs Hauptlager. 
Ich bekomme meine nicht aus den Lagern/aus der Schwinge weil sie so fest steckt, dass ich höchstwahrscheinlich unorthodoxe Maßnahmen ergreifen muss und evtl. die Schraube dabei zerstört wird.


----------



## Black-Falcon (8. April 2016)

@kingofthering 

Bike-Discount: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-lager-schraubensatz-umlenkhebel-rahmen-set-10529-461885


----------



## Deleted 210077 (8. April 2016)

Super Danke.
Aber da steht Fritzz 160 MY 2013? Passen die in ein 2013er Stereo SHPC?


----------



## Vincy (8. April 2016)

Nein, passt nur bei der Aluversion.
Außerdem ist die Abb vom Umlenkhebel, nicht vom Hauptlager!
Mußt bei Händlern fragen, ob die Teile einzeln verkaufen. Bei Cube gibt es die nur als Sets.
Hier ist die Abb vom Stereo SHPC Hauptlager.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-lagerset-stereo-hauptlager-ab-2013-263157/wg_id-4298

Loctite vor dem Lösen mit einem Föhn etwas anwärmen, dann lässt sich die Schraubverbindung leichter lösen.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (8. April 2016)

Stimmt Umlenkhebel passt aber hab mich vertan.
Die Schraubverbindung krieg ich ohne Probleme auf aber die Schraube selbst steckt in der Schwinge und ich bekomme sie nicht raus deshalb kann ich nicht in die Distanzhülse und die zweite Seite rausschrauben. Es waren alle Hinterbauschrauben sehr schwer rauszukriegen aber die am Umlenkhebel geht garnicht raus.


----------



## Black-Falcon (8. April 2016)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Super Danke.
> Aber da steht Fritzz 160 MY 2013? Passen die in ein 2013er Stereo SHPC?


Da du hier im HPA-Thread gefragt hast, bin ich von einem Stereo(Fritzz) 160 HPA ausgegangen. In eben diesen Rahmen würden sie passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (8. April 2016)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Die Schraubverbindung krieg ich ohne Probleme auf aber die Schraube selbst steckt in der Schwinge und ich bekomme sie nicht raus deshalb kann ich nicht in die Distanzhülse und die zweite Seite rausschrauben. Es waren alle Hinterbauschrauben sehr schwer rauszukriegen aber die am Umlenkhebel geht garnicht raus.


Wenn du eine Seite gelöst hast, musst du nur einen 5er Inbus in die Hülse schieben. Dadurch kann sich die Hülse nicht mitdrehen, wenn du die Schraube auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite entfernst. 

PS: Der Hinweis bezieht sich wieder auf das HPA-Modell: Wenn du ein SHPC hast, kann es wieder anders sein. Würde dann besser im passenden Thread nachfragen.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (8. April 2016)

ja hab garnicht drauf geachtet in welchem Thread ich bin ich hab nur endlich ein Bild von Teilen die so aussehen wie die mit denen ich Probleme hab gesehn und drauf losgeschrieben.


----------



## Maerhogu (15. April 2016)

Nach zweimonatiger Zwangspause aufgrund der überraschenden Begegnung mit einer Felswand und ein paar kleinen Änderungen am Bike, bin ich gestern die erste kleine Tour gefahren.

  


Neu sind:
Der Schwalbe Magic Mary und eine Centerline 200mm an der Front, ein Blackspire Snaggletooth 30t Kettenblatt (geht nun deutlich entspannter Bergauf), Sixpack Millenium Lenker und Pedale. Außerdem hab ich die Guide R gegen eine RS Bremsanlage getauscht.
So wie es da steht liegt es Momentan bei 13,8kg.
Die nicht mehr verwendeten Teile sind an mein 2013er Cube Aim gewandert. Aus dem Schrotthaufen der es mal war, ist mit den neuen Bremsen und einem SLX 1x10 Antrieb mittlerweile ein recht brauchbares Mountainbike geworden.


----------



## rekay (18. April 2016)

Was fahrt ihr denn vorne für eine zahlanzahl wenn ihr auf 1x10 umbaut? Und was verändert ihr noch ?


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. April 2016)

rekay schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn vorne für eine zahlanzahl wenn ihr auf 1x10 umbaut? Und was verändert ihr noch ?


@Zerzal ist mit 1x*11 *unterwegs und hat ein 28T-Kettenblatt verbaut.
Ich habe mittlerweile ebenfalls auf 1x11 umgebaut. In meinem Fall mit 32T vorne.


----------



## Zerzal (19. April 2016)

Zerzal hat aber auch müde Beine

Das ist sehr individuell und kommt auf deine Fitness an.... Oder auf die deiner Beine 

Ich fahre wie gesagt 28T auf 42.
Hab aber nicht selten 1500hm am Stück. Hätte ich diese nicht, würde ich vermutlich mit 28T nicht glücklich werden....
Gibt Leute in meiner gegend die fahren sogar 26T und wiederum kenne ich welche die fahren dir mit 34T auf 1000hm ganz entspannt davon..

Am besten bemühst du mal den Ritzel Rechner. Da kannst du dir ausrechnen welcher Gang bei deinem Aktuellen System, in etwa dem leichtesten und der schwersten Übersetzung entsprechen würden wenn du jetzt zB. 1x10 mit nem 30T fahren würdest.

Dann machst mal ne Tour und  benutzt nach Oben und Unten max bis zu den errechneten Übersetzungen.
Dann merkst du recht gut wie es sich anfühlt beim Uphill und ob es dir in der Ebene noch reicht.

1fach ist e immer ein Kompromiss auf eine Seite. ( mindestens bei Kassetten bis 42z. In eine Richtung musst du einfach Abstriche machen.


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. April 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Zeral hat aber auch müde Beine


Ja ja…
Nach Lac Blanc kommst dann mit deinem neuen E-Bike?!


----------



## Zerzal (19. April 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ja ja…
> Nach Lac Blanc kommst dann mit deinem neuen E-Bike?!


Du meinst um das Stück zwischen Strecken Ende und Lift zu bewältigen?


----------



## rekay (20. April 2016)

Ok super, dank euch. Bin mittlerweile noch beim Umbau auf 1x11 angelangt  bezüglich der Zähne vorne werde ich das ganze mal mit nem Testbike ausprobieren  vielen dank nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maerhogu (25. April 2016)

Hey Leute,
angeregt durch @Zerzal und ein paar Testfahrten mit aktuellen Enduros auf dem Bikefestival in Freiburg, überlege ich nun auch den Lenkwinkel meines Stereos anzupassen. Bei der "Recherche" bin ich auf die Winkelsteuersätze von WorksComponents (http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/full-headsets---most-common-sizes-15-c.asp) gestoßen. Allerdings blicke ich bei den Verschiedenen Standarts nicht durch und hab auch keine Erfahrung mit dem Wechseln von Steuersätzen. Außerdem schwanke ich zwischen -1,5° und -2°. Ich tendiere zwar zu letzteren, hab aber die Befürchtung, dass 2° vielleicht etwas zu viel des Guten sind.
Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch bei der Auswahl weiterhelfen?


----------



## Zerzal (25. April 2016)

Was du brauchst ist ZS44/EC56 
kann dir nach dem Urlaub gerne mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## rekay (29. April 2016)

Meins ist nun auch auf 1x11 umgerüstet


----------



## McFirehead (29. April 2016)

Hey Leute,
Hab mal ne Frage in die Runde.

Bei meinem Steteo knackt es im Hinterbau.
Die Reverb als Quelle kann ich aktuell ausschließen.
Ich denke wenn dann ist es was am Hinterbau oder vllt der Dämpfef.
Wie bekomme ich das jetzt am besten raus?
Wie sieht es mit dem fetten oder schmieren der Lager aus? Spezialfett oder Montagefett/-paste.

Anzugsmomente stehen zum großteil drauf, aber wie sieht es an der Dämpferaufnahme aus?

Würde es was bringen am Dämpfer mal die Luft abzulassen und denn Hinterbau einzufedern?

Ist Spezialwerkzeug erforderlich.


Danke für eure Hilfe, ist mein erstes Fully und da ist man ein wenig übervorsichtig


----------



## Black-Falcon (29. April 2016)

Zum Drehmoment hilft dir diese Tabelle von Cube:



Hinterbau hilft dir das eventuell etwas weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-stereo-160-hpa-27-5-thread.744162/page-84#post-13420852

bzw. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-stereo-160-hpa-27-5-thread.744162/page-88#post-13662243
und 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-stereo-160-hpa-27-5-thread.744162/page-88#post-13669057


----------



## Orby (29. April 2016)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Hab mal ne Frage in die Runde.
> 
> Bei meinem Steteo knackt es im Hinterbau.
> ...




Wenn Du die Reverb ausschließt, hattest Du sie mal draußen und Sitzrohr und Reverb gereinigt? 
Ich habe die Fuge am Sitzrohr abeklebt mit Tape damit kein Dreck rein kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maerhogu (29. April 2016)

Kannst du die Dämpferaufnahme schon ausschließen? Wenn nicht, einfach mal lockern und schaun obs weggeht. Ich hatte das auch über Wochen hinweg und hab mich schon nach nem neuen Sattel umgeschaut. Bis ich Depp mal auf die Idee gekommen bin, dass ich die Schrauben zu fest angezogen habe.


----------



## Zerzal (30. April 2016)

rekay schrieb:


> Meins ist nun auch auf 1x11 umgerüstet


Gute Entscheidung.... Umbauten von 2/3x10 auf 1x10 Lohnen meiner Meinung nach bei den Preisen von XT / SLX / GX / NX und dessen Vorteilen nicht.....

Da ist ausserdem meiner Meinung nach die neue 11-46 Kassete oder das one up 50er Ritzel schon Interesanter. Damit sollte dann die Bandbreite von 2x10 erreicht werden, und jeder sollte die passende Übersetzungs Kombi finden....

@McFirehead Die beiden Hauptlager hast du schon Kontrolliert...? Vorallem jenes hinter dem Kettenblatt? Dieses hatte sich bei mir mal gelöst, was ein unglaubliches Knackkonzert veranstaltet hat....
Generell alle Schrauben mit der Liste von Black auf Drehmoment prüfen.

Auch wie Orbi schon erwähnte, Reverb Komplet raus, dazu einfach die Remoteschelle vom Lenker lösen, so wie die Leitungsbefestigungen am Rahmen dann kann man die gut rausziehen. Sattelrohr mit nem Lappen und etwas Bremsscheibenreiniger und dünnen Stab reinigen (falls Kompressor vorhanden ausblasen) und den unteren Teil der Reverb fetten. Abkleben ist nicht nötig wenn sie gut gefettet ist, kann man aber machen


----------



## Wlad (1. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute. Brauche eure Hilfe. Wollte die Lager am Hinterbau austauschen. Extra Werkzeug bestellt. An allen Stellen ist mir alles klar ausser Umlenkhebel. Wie kann man da die Lager auspressen, wenn da so ein Teil  mit Gewinde in der Mitte steckt, und Auspresswerkzeug da nicht rein passt. Das ist 10529 Set glaube ich.http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-lager-schraubensatz-umlenkhebel-rahmen-set-10529-461885


----------



## rekay (1. Mai 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung.... Umbauten von 2/3x10 auf 1x10 Lohnen meiner Meinung nach bei den Preisen von XT / SLX / GX / NX und dessen Vorteilen nicht.....
> 
> Da ist ausserdem meiner Meinung nach die neue 11-46 Kassete oder das one up 50er Ritzel schon Interesanter. Damit sollte dann die Bandbreite von 2x10 erreicht werden, und jeder sollte die passende Übersetzungs Kombi finden....


Ja nachdem ich alles durchgerechnet hatte, wäre das nicht wesentlich günstiger gewesen, daher habe ich mich dann gleich für 1x11 entschieden


----------



## McFirehead (1. Mai 2016)

@Black-Falcon , @Orby ,@Maerhogu , @Zerzal :

Danke Leute für die ganzen Tipps und Hinweise.
Reverb ist sauber und gefettet und die Lager sind alle mit korektem Drehmoment angezogen
Dämpferaufnahme passt auch soweit.
Hab als Ursache jetzt meinen Float X ausmachen können, da das Knacken leiser wurde als ich ihn zugehalten habe beim Einfedern.
Werd mich nun mal mit Fox in Verbindung setzen und Ihn warten lassen, da ja noch Garantie drauf ist.


----------



## rekay (7. Mai 2016)

Guten Abend, weiß zufällig einer von euch welchen Race Face Chester, dass 2015er stereo 160hpa 27,5 race verbaut hat, bzgl. rise und sweep's?
Möchte mir einen leichteren und stabileren verbauen bin aber mit der geo. recht zufrieden


----------



## Black-Falcon (7. Mai 2016)

rekay schrieb:


> Guten Abend, weiß zufällig einer von euch welchen Race Face Chester, dass 2015er stereo 160hpa 27,5 race verbaut hat, bzgl. rise und sweep's?
> Möchte mir einen leichteren und stabileren verbauen bin aber mit der geo. recht zufrieden


http://www.raceface.com/products/details/chester-stems


----------



## rekay (7. Mai 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> http://www.raceface.com/products/details/chester-stems


Ups meinte den Lenker, hab dort den in 31,5 nur mit 1"rise gefunden, demnach müsste dieser verbaut sein?


----------



## Zerzal (7. Mai 2016)

rekay schrieb:


> Ups meinte den Lenker, hab dort den in 31,5 nur mit 1"rise gefunden, demnach müsste dieser verbaut sein?


Jop... Der is es. 
http://www.raceface.com/products/details/chester-1-riser-bars


----------



## rekay (7. Mai 2016)

Ok super dank dir
In 31,8 find ich leider nichts gleiches, das Maß nimmt auch mehr ab...
Meint ihr ein par mm weniger rise und andere sweep werte merkt man? Also z.B. 20 mm rise (vorher 25) und backsweep 8grad (vorher 9)
???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (8. Mai 2016)

Das ist dann hald subjektives empfinden. 
Ich fahre nen Answer Pro Tapert 780. das eine Grad.... Ich merke das nicht. Zumindest nicht negativ..... 

Die 5mm weniger rise..... Hmm.... Vermutlich hast dich nach einer ausfahrt dran gewöhnt....


----------



## Black-Falcon (8. Mai 2016)

rekay schrieb:


> Meint ihr ein par mm weniger rise und andere sweep werte merkt man? Also z.B. 20 mm rise (vorher 25) und backsweep 8grad (vorher 9)
> ???


Also ein *breiterer* Lenker mit weniger Rise *und* weniger Backsweep ist mMn schon spürbar.
Bei mir kam noch ein anderer Vorbau mit 0° Rise dazu. Da war die Umstellung schon gewaltig...
Wie @Zerzal allerdings schon sagte: Alles ein sehr individuelles Empfinden.


----------



## XBR (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade mein altes 2009 Stereo gegen ein 2016 HPA 160 TM eingetauscht. Das gute Stück soll nächste Woche geliefert werden und ich möchte mir gerne vorab eine Kettenführung bestellen. Nun schreibt Cube im Katalog und auf der Homepage leider keine genauen Angaben zur ISCG. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welcher ISCG Standard verbaut ist? Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit direkt Mount Kettenführungen? Am liebsten würde ich aber über den ISCG montieren, sieht irgendwie sauberer aus.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Mai 2016)

@XBR 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! 
Da dein Bike von 2016 ist, kann es eigentlich nur ISCG 05 (Lochabstand 55,92) sein.
Der alte Standard (ISCG 03) wird schon länger nicht mehr verwendet.
Beim 15er Modell ist es jedenfalls ISCG05 und ich wüsste nicht wieso sie dies ändern sollten...
PS: Wir wollen Bilder sehen, wenn dein Bike da ist...


----------



## XBR (19. Mai 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> @XBR
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
> Da dein Bike von 2016 ist, kann es eigentlich nur ISCG 05 (Lochabstand 55,92) sein.
> Der alte Standard (ISCG 03) wird schon länger nicht mehr verwendet.
> ...



Hi, danke für die schnelle Info. Ich denke auch, dass es ISCG05 ist. Bei Pressfit Innenlager würde es sonst auch eng werden.
Cube habe ich zwar angeschrieben, leider aber keine Antwort erhalt. Die feiern wohl noch den EWS Sieg in Irland.
Bilder werden nachgeliefert


----------



## McFirehead (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo @XBR 

Von mir auch Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Bike. Wünsche dir damit immer eine gute Fahrt.

Weiterhin wollte ich noch von meinem ersten Kontakt mit dem Service der FoxFactory aus Rodalben berichten:

Der erste Kontakt erfolgte mit dem Kundenservice per Telefon.
Ich habe dem freundlichen Mitarbeiter mein Problem geschildert und er sagte mir das ich, zwecks der Garantie, denn Dämpfer bitte bei ihnen einschicken soll und Sie sich darum kümmern werden.
So weit so gut. Ich habe also denn Dämpfer dann zu Fox geschickt und es wurde innerhalb von 24h, nach ankommen des Pakets,  mit der Bearbeitung bekommen.
Am nächsten Tag bekam ich mittags einen Anruf von dem Monteur der meinen Dämpfer gerade auseinander genommen hatte und dieser schilderte mir was genau an meinem Dämpfer ist und wechselte sogar auf Kulanz noch meine Luftkammerdichtung um ganz sicher zu gehen dass es keine weiteren Probleme mehr geben würde. Weiterhin sollte ich mich nochmals bei Ihm melden wenn ich mit meinen Dämpfer eine Proberunde gedreht habe, damit er mir bei weiteren Problemen nochmals zur Seite stehen könnte.

Meinen Dämpfer wurde dann am selben Tag verschickt und war 2 Tage später bei mir.
Nach dem Einbau funktionierte er wieder tadellos und er erfreut mich bis heute  

Mein Fazit aus diesem ersten Kontakt ist durchweg positiv.
Die Mitarbeiter sind nett, freundlichen und bemühen sich einem seine Federelemente so schnell wie möglich und vor allem in einwandfreiem Zustand ohne Kompromisse wieder zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Wie ist euer Kontakt mit der FoxFactory bis jetzt so gelaufen?

Grüße

McFirhead


----------



## Andy90 (26. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand schon ein 2016er Modell? Mein Race soll in 4 Wochen geliefert werden, daher würde ich gerne wissen ob es schon erste Erfahrungen damit gibt hier (der Verkäufer meinte es gab starke Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung wegen Problemen mit dem Rahmen). Insbesondere an Erfahrungen mit 1x11 im uphill wäre ich interessiert, hab beim durchlesen des threads schon gesehen dass hier viele ihre bikes darauf umgerüstet haben. Für sonstige Erfahrungen mit dem bike wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar, kanns kaum erwarten meins zu bekommen. Bilder würde ich dann natürlich auch posten!
Viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## Orby (26. Mai 2016)

Andy90 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat jemand schon ein 2016er Modell? Mein Race soll in 4 Wochen geliefert werden, daher würde ich gerne wissen ob es schon erste Erfahrungen damit gibt hier (der Verkäufer meinte es gab starke Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung wegen Problemen mit dem Rahmen). Insbesondere an Erfahrungen mit 1x11 im uphill wäre ich interessiert, hab beim durchlesen des threads schon gesehen dass hier viele ihre bikes darauf umgerüstet haben. Für sonstige Erfahrungen mit dem bike wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar, kanns kaum erwarten meins zu bekommen. Bilder würde ich dann natürlich auch posten!
> Viele Grüße
> Andy



Servus.
Hoffentlich musst nicht mehr zu lange Warten.

Was die 2016 Modelle betrifft können wir hier vermutlich schlecht weiterhelfen. Soweit ich weiß sind eigentlich nur die bis 2015 Modelle hier vertreten. Diese sind von der Geo unterschiedlich zu dem aktuellen.

Das Thema 1x11 spaltet immer die Lager 
Ich hab es probiert und wüsste selbst heute nicht ob ich es beim Neukauf wählen würde. Durch die Kettenblattgröße kann man ja relativ einfach variieren. Das 32 was Cube IMHO immer verbaut ist schon etwas grenzwertig. Eventuell später mal auf ein 30 ein Auge werfen.
Würde aber einfach mal so loslegen.


----------



## Zerzal (26. Mai 2016)

Andy90 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat jemand schon ein 2016er Modell? Mein Race soll in 4 Wochen geliefert werden, daher würde ich gerne wissen ob es schon erste Erfahrungen damit gibt hier (der Verkäufer meinte es gab starke Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung wegen Problemen mit dem Rahmen). Insbesondere an Erfahrungen mit 1x11 im uphill wäre ich interessiert, hab beim durchlesen des threads schon gesehen dass hier viele ihre bikes darauf umgerüstet haben. Für sonstige Erfahrungen mit dem bike wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar, kanns kaum erwarten meins zu bekommen. Bilder würde ich dann natürlich auch posten!
> Viele Grüße
> Andy



Na dann hoffe ich du musst nicht mehr So lange warten....  Die aktuellen Lieferzeiten sind ja mal wieder alles andere als toll...

Wie @Orby schon schrieb ist die Geo etwas anders.... Aber dann darf ich vermutlich auch nix mehr sagen, den meine Geo ist mittlerweile ja dann extremer.....

Zu 1x11 kann ich sagen das sich die Sache für mich gelohnt hat. Hätte ich nicht gedacht das ich damit zurecht komme. 
Aber so pauschal kann man ds nicht beantworten, da das etwas aufs Einsatzgebiet und den eingen Fahrstil / Fitnesszustand ankommt.

An einem Abwärts orientierten Bike würde ich immer wieder auf 1x11 zurückgreifen. Die Einfachheit der Schaltvorgänge ist genial.
An einem Touren orientierten Bike, zur Zeit wohl eher weniger. 

Welches Blatt für dich vorne gut ist musst du selber rausfinden.
Das kommt halt auf deine Geografische Lage, deinen Fitnesszustand und deine Ausdauer an. Wenn dir das 32er nicht zusagt, machst dir einfach ein anderes hin. Das wirst du ganz schnell merken 
Sollte deine Kurbel über Direct Mount verfügen, geht es bei 26t los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orry (29. Mai 2016)

Andy90 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat jemand schon ein 2016er Modell? Mein Race soll in 4 Wochen geliefert werden, daher würde ich gerne wissen ob es schon erste Erfahrungen damit gibt hier (der Verkäufer meinte es gab starke Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung wegen Problemen mit dem Rahmen). Insbesondere an Erfahrungen mit 1x11 im uphill wäre ich interessiert, hab beim durchlesen des threads schon gesehen dass hier viele ihre bikes darauf umgerüstet haben. Für sonstige Erfahrungen mit dem bike wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar, kanns kaum erwarten meins zu bekommen. Bilder würde ich dann natürlich auch posten!
> Viele Grüße
> Andy



Ich hatte im anderen Thread vom Modelljahr 2016 schon 'n Feedback zum Race abgegeben.



Orry schrieb:


> Überragend. Klare Kaufempfehlung...Wenn es denn mal irgendwo verfügbar ist.
> Ich hab wohl eins der seltenen Exemplare ergattert.
> Gewicht hatte ich leider vergessen wiegen zu lassen, beim Händler und ich hab keine Möglichkeit.
> Mein CC-Hardtail, welches mit Alurahmen nicht unbedingt 'n Leichtgewicht für'n CC-Bike is, hat ca 12 kg & das Stereo Race is zwar spürbar schwerer, aber nur minimal. Sollte so bei 13,5 liegen, geschätzt.
> ...


----------



## peter-dd (29. Mai 2016)

Hey,  hab mal ne Frage. Bei mir knackt mein Rad seit einigen Wochen auf der Höhe des Tretlagers.  Nicht immer aber seh häufig,  zum Beispiel wenn  ich aus dem Sattel gehe und im Stehen das erste mal rechts reintrete und den Rahmen und Gelenke sozusagen richtig belaste.  Hab fast alles schon nachgezogen - eigentlich nur die Schraube hinter den Ritzeln ni.  Weil ich dazu das Lager entfernen müsste. Da ich faul bin,  wollte ich lieber erstmal fragen,  ob es nicht vielleicht doch was anderes sein könnte...   

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (29. Mai 2016)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Hey,  hab mal ne Frage. Bei mir knackt mein Rad seit einigen Wochen auf der Höhe des Tretlagers.  Nicht immer aber seh häufig,  zum Beispiel wenn  ich aus dem Sattel gehe und im Stehen das erste mal rechts reintrete und den Rahmen und Gelenke sozusagen richtig belaste.  Hab fast alles schon nachgezogen - eigentlich nur die Schraube hinter den Ritzeln ni.  Weil ich dazu das Lager entfernen müsste. Da ich faul bin,  wollte ich lieber erstmal fragen,  ob es nicht vielleicht doch was anderes sein könnte...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Und genau die Schraube hinter der Kurbel war bei mir schon mal lose......
Lager musst du nicht entfernen, nur die Kurbel. Das geht ganz einfach, und bei der Gelegenheit kann man die gleich fetten. Wäre nämlich auch n möglicher Knack Erzeuger...
Oder meinst du Hinten?

Ansonsten Steuersatz neu fetten oder jedes Lager auf Verschleiß prüfen. Aber das weisst du vermutlich selber auch


----------



## peter-dd (29. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort...  Na dann komm ich jetzt ni drumrum 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## peter-dd (29. Mai 2016)




----------



## peter-dd (29. Mai 2016)

Also es war wirklich die Schraube bzw.  Das Lager...  Denn locker war sie nicht.  Hab alles jetzt nochmal gesäubert und gefettet.  Das Lager fühlt sich jetzt nicht wirklich pralle an.  Also bei nem Skateboard oder so da hakt das ni so.  Kann also sein,  dass ich es mal tauschen muss.  Wie sind denn da so in der Regel die Intvalle,  hat jemand ne Ahnung? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (29. Mai 2016)

Hast du das Lager geöffnet? Also den Schwarzen Plastikdeckel/Ring entfernt und Fett rein? 
Ider nur äusserlich gesäubert und den Bolzen gefettet?


----------



## peter-dd (29. Mai 2016)

Erstmal nur oberflächlich.  Hatte vorhin nicht die Muse für größere Spielereien.  Du machst das wohl öfter? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (29. Mai 2016)

Die Kurbelachse fette ich Öfter, ja. Lager öffen und neu fetten... Nööö fahren bis sie am Ar*ch sind, dann kommen da neue rein.... Fetisch..... Kost ja nicht die Welt  
Ab und an mal reinigen, ( ich wasche mein Bike so wenig wie möglich und so oft wie nötig) die Bolzen / Schrauben fetten und mit Loctite sichern. Mehr nicht. 
In der Regel finde ich nach jeder 2 max 3 Fahrt 1-2 Schrauben die sich gelöst haben......


----------



## peter-dd (1. Juni 2016)

Übrigens -  war Montag wieder biken...  Man ist das ein komisches Gefühl, wenn man in der gewohnten Situation kein knacken mehr vernimmt


----------



## Black-Falcon (6. Juni 2016)

Damit hier auch mal wieder Bilder zu sehen sind, werfe ich meine Würfel hier auch noch rein...




PS: Das AMS hat den 2x10 Antrieb und die Reverse-Pedale geerbt. Neu sind zudem Griffe+Sattel von Ergon und die Schwalbe-'Schuhe'.
Am Stereo sind jetzt die ODI Vans und Boomslang-Flats montiert.
Die KeFü von 77Designz ist bereits auf dem Postweg!


----------



## peter-dd (8. Juni 2016)

Welche ergon Griffe hast du denn?  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (8. Juni 2016)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Welche ergon Griffe hast du denn?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Erst hatte ich die Ergon GE1 Slim am Stereo. Die haben mir von der Ergonomie (welche Ironie ) jedoch nicht gefallen und gingen sofort zurück.
Aktuell habe ich die GA2, die ODI Vans und ODGs geordert und verglichen. Die GA2 sind mMn komfortabler und haben eine bessere Handballen-Dämpfung. Daher sind diese ans AMS gewandert.
Die ODIs kamen dagegen an das Stereo, da sie mehr Grip bieten und ein direkteres Gefühl vermitteln.


----------



## peter-dd (12. Juni 2016)

Mhh,  zwischen den beiden schwanke ich auch bei der Wahl für das Stereo.  An meinem Hardtail habe ich seit Kauf das Problem,  dass entweder der Lenker mehr gekrümmt sein müsste oder die Griffe an den Handballen etwas mehr auf mich zu kommen müssten -  so wie bei dem gs1

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (12. Juni 2016)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Mhh,  zwischen den beiden schwanke ich auch bei der Wahl für das Stereo.  An meinem Hardtail habe ich seit Kauf das Problem,  dass entweder der Lenker mehr gekrümmt sein müsste oder die Griffe an den Handballen etwas mehr auf mich zu kommen müssten -  so wie bei dem gs1


Wie viel Back-Sweep hat denn dein jetziger Lenker?
Eventuell wäre der Vector mit 12° Kröpfung etwas für dich...

PS: Dann kannst die *GE*1 auch definitiv vergessen. Bei denen ist die Grifffläche zur Lenkerachse gedreht. Somit würdest du das Gegenteil erreichen.
Mich hat die Drehung der Grifffläche übrigens auch gestört.


----------



## Zerzal (12. Juni 2016)

Die GE1 sind der letzte scheiss!!
Erste fahrt mit HT und den ODIs, und siehe da...... Nix drückt und nix schläft nach ner stunde ein... Top die ODIsund gefühlt dämpfen sie sogar mehr ....

Fahren sich auch ganz gut ohne Handschuhe... Zb. Fürn Uphill oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter-dd (14. Juni 2016)

Naja die Kröpfung ist wirklich nicht stark ausgeprägt -  9°.  Dabei scheint der race face Lenker vom Stereo nicht wirklich stärker zu sein.  Ich nehme aber an,  dass aufgrund der aufrechteren Sitzhaltung der Druck auf den Handballen geringer ist. Mir schläft beim Hardtail zwar nicht die Hand ein,  aber ich merke,  dass sobald ich etwas ruhiger fahre meine Hand entweder sehr stark vertreten,  so dass ich eine gewisse Entlastung bekomme (berühre meist nur noch mit Daumen und Zeigefinger bzw mit dem Zwischenstück den lenker). Deshalb meine Hoffnung auf dem gs1 mit dieser Handballenauflage.  Ansonsten wäre der Lenker drann.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## McFirehead (15. Juni 2016)

Um mich mal kurz in das Thema einzuklinken.
Ich hab jetzt seit 4 Wochen die Cube Griffw gegen die GE1 getauscht und bin recht zufrieden damit.
Frag mich warum Ihr alle solch schlechte Erfahrungen damit hattet?
@Black-Falcon : Darf ich fragen wieso du die Slim Variante hattest? 

Danke

Gruß

McFirehead


----------



## Zerzal (15. Juni 2016)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt seit 4 Wochen die Cube Griffw gegen die GE1 getauscht und bin recht zufrieden damit.



War ich anfangs auch..... Bis ich die Odi sdg gefahren bin...

Einschlafende Hände, weg.
der Flex aussen, weg.
Ausserdem, löst sich eine Schraube sind sie lose
Vorgegebene Griffposition. Lahmer Gripp.

Teste mal Odi sdg. Oder die Vans, laut Black auch top. Oder die Ruffian sollen auch ned leid sein. 
Dann weisst was ich meine.

Der Hype um die Ergongriffe GE1 ist voll übertrieben. Meine Meinung.

Fahre auch am HT jetzt die Odi-sdg und die Hände pennen nicht mehr ein, soweit ich das nach zwei Fahrten sagen kann. Dachte immer es liegt an der gestrecktenen Sitzposition in Kombination mit der Sattelüberhöhung und dem dadurch grösseren Gewicht auf m Lenker. Aber jetzt waren es die ach so ergonomischen GE1 welche das Problem waren


----------



## Orby (15. Juni 2016)

Ich komme seit 2014 mit den GE1 ganz gut zu recht. Ist denke ich persönliche Geschmackssache. 
Wobei man sich am Anfang schon Zeit nehmen muss, die genau zu justieren wie man es haben will.


----------



## Black-Falcon (16. Juni 2016)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Frag mich warum Ihr alle solch schlechte Erfahrungen damit hattet?


Schlechte Erfahrung wäre übertrieben. Zumindest bei mir!
Sie haben mich einfach nicht überzeugt...
Die vorgegebene Griffposition und das allgemeine "Grip-Gefühl" haben mir nicht gepasst.


McFirehead schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon : Darf ich fragen wieso du die Slim Variante hattest?


Mir waren die normalen GE1 zu *fett*. 
Wollte mehr Feedback und lege nicht so einen großen Wert auf Dämpfung.

Was den Grip angeht, kann ich @Zerzal nur zustimmen: Die Ergon sind ok, aber nicht mehr…
Bei den ODI's bleibt man fast kleben!
Außerdem bietet die Grifffläche mehr halt. Finde die Ergon-Griffe in der Hinsicht zu 'glatt'.


----------



## peter-dd (16. Juni 2016)

Mein erster Eindruck der Gs1 ist echt gut -  ohne Handschuhe schwitze ich zwar irgendwie an den Handballen,  aber die Griffe wirken sehr komfortabel -  auf den ersten Griff.  
Mehr kann ich nach dem Gold-Stoneman im Juli sagen...  Länger als da,  werde ich diese ja sonst nicht ertragen müssen.


----------



## peter-dd (16. Juni 2016)

Ach und der Probe halber hatte ich die GE2 gleich mitbestellt.  Ist zwar nicht ganz das rot des race aber trotzdem schön knallig.  Getestet wird aber erst am Samstag.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_86 (20. Juni 2016)

Servus an alle!

Ich würde gerne die Bremsscheiben austauschen wollen.
Könnte einer mir helfen was ich da alles brauche mit Abstandshalter etc.

Gruss Alex


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2016)

Hi
Was hast den dran jetzt? Center Lock oder IS 6 Loch?

Eigentlich nur das passende Werkzeug und neue passende Scheiben.

Ansonsten mal kurz da duch scrollen....
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...ontageeinstellung-shimano-bremsen/a22663.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_86 (21. Juni 2016)

Danke Zerzal für deine Antwort.

Ich würde gerne die 180er Scheiben gegen 203er Scheiben austauschen.
Da habe ich schon gesehen, dass ich Adapter brauche. Allerdings was für eine da genau passen - keine Ahnung.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen.

Danke!


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2016)

Kein Thema @Alex_86

Den hab ich am 2015er Race





Hinten Kannst lassen, dargst ned grösser. 

Ps. was fährst du für n Bike?


----------



## Alex_86 (21. Juni 2016)

warum darf ich hinten nicht größer?
schaut ja dann optisch blöd aus

Hab das Stereo 160 HPA 27,5 2015


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2016)

Alex_86 schrieb:


> warum darf ich hinten nicht größer?
> schaut ja dann optisch blöd aus



Ist von Cube nicht freigegeben. Ausserdem bringt es nichts... / nicht viel
Ich fahre 203mm / 180mm das Bremst mehr als genügend.... Und schaut keineswegs blöd aus 



Alex_86 schrieb:


> Hab das Stereo 160 HPA 27,5 2015



Welches denn? Pro / Race / SL / TM ?
Falls das Pro, würde ich gleich drüber nachdenken die Komplete Bremsanlage zu tauschen.... Bereits ne SLX wäre da besser


----------



## Alex_86 (21. Juni 2016)

Ist das Race.


----------



## Alex_86 (21. Juni 2016)

Dann kann ich die für hinten nehmen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-bremsscheibe-sm-rt76m2-180mm-6-loch-84311

für vorne die:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-bremsscheibe-sm-rt76l2-203mm-6-loch-40239

den adapter:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-vr-160-mm-auf-203mm-sm-ma-f203p-pa-26819


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2016)

Alex_86 schrieb:


> Ist das Race.


A...selbe wie ich... 



Alex_86 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich die für hinten nehmen:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-bremsscheibe-sm-rt76m2-180mm-6-loch-84311
> 
> für vorne die:
> ...



Jup das sollte so passen.


----------



## Alex_86 (21. Juni 2016)

Super! Danke!
Ist ja ein Hammer Bike! Richtiger Sprung von meinem alten 2013er AMS Pro 130.


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2016)

Kein Thema..

Joop ist n coole Geschoss.... Nachdem ich es etwas angepasst habe, macht es Mega Spass....


Wenn du auf Tubeless umbaust und den Lenker tauscht, falls nicht bereits geschehen, kannst gleich mal um die 400g Abspecken... Der RF Lenker ist mit 400g nicht gerade leicht.

Und falls noch nicht aufgefallen, die Bremsleitung Hinten schleift innen an der Sattelstrebe. Falls da kein Schutz angebracht ist, ist der Lack ruck zuck weg.....


----------



## Alex_86 (21. Juni 2016)

Ok, thx. 
Schauen wir bei der Sache mit den Bremsscheiben gleich nach.

Nein habe noch nichts abgespeckt


----------



## Zerzal (21. Juni 2016)

Die Bremsleitung, nicht Scheibe.
Schleift beim einfordern des Hinterbaus an der Sattelstrebe

Hier, meins nach kurzer Zeit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/image-jpeg.420852/

Nur das es da kein Missverständnis gibt...


----------



## Andy90 (22. Juni 2016)

Da hier bisher noch kaum Bilder vom 2016er Modell sind, hier mein heute ausgeliefertes Race nach 2 unendlich langen Monaten Wartezeit! Nachher gehts zur Jungfernfahrt


----------



## TheMiB (22. Juni 2016)

> nach 2 unendlich langen Monaten Wartezeit!


Mancher wartet,wie ich schon 9 Monate...bestellt habe ich das HPA SL am 28.09.*15* Jetzt soll es aber Freitag soweit sein. Aus Zeit gründen mag der Händler dann aber nicht mehr auf tubeless umbauen...muss ich wohl selbst erledigen 

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## Andy90 (22. Juni 2016)

Das ist echt übel, hatte auch schon davon gehört dass es bei der Rahmenproduktion Verzögerungen von einigen Monaten gab. Da kann ich mich ja noch glücklich schätzen. Die erste Fahrt war aber schon mal genial, kann die bisherigen Erfahrungen hier zumindest für das Race nur bestätigen! Das SL geht bestimmt noch besser ab


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juni 2016)

TheMiB schrieb:


> us Zeit gründen mag der Händler dann aber nicht mehr auf tubeless umbauen...


Dem würde ich ganz gehörig einen husten! 
Nach 9 Monaten Wartezeit......


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Juni 2016)

TheMiB schrieb:


> Mancher wartet,wie ich schon 9 Monate...bestellt habe ich das HPA SL am 28.09.*15* Jetzt soll es aber Freitag soweit sein. Aus Zeit gründen mag der Händler dann aber nicht mehr auf tubeless umbauen...muss ich wohl selbst erledigen
> 
> Gruss
> TheMiB



sind diese Wartezeiten "Normal" bei Cube? 
ich hab mir das Race und SL angeschaut und in die engere Wahl genohmen, bei einigen Onlinehändlern steht 3-4 Tage Lieferzeit?!

bei solchen Wartezeiten vergehts mir gleich wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMiB (23. Juni 2016)

die 160iger sind doch jetzt endlich im Markt angekommen. diverse online Händler haben jetzt Lagerbestand in 16-20" ggf. auch 22". ich hatte letzte Woche auch mit Händlern im 150km Umkreis telefoniert und 6 gefunden die das SL auf Lager hatten oder innerhalb von 2-3Tagen aus einem anderen Shop der Kette rangeschafft hätten. Wenn meiner nicht gesagt hätte das er die UPS Trackingnummer von Cube bekommen hätte, hätte ich storniert und es woanders selbst abgeholt. von daher sollte das gröbste durch sein.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## Orby (23. Juni 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> sind diese Wartezeiten "Normal" bei Cube?
> ich hab mir das Race und SL angeschaut und in die engere Wahl genohmen, bei einigen Onlinehändlern steht 3-4 Tage Lieferzeit?!
> 
> bei solchen Wartezeiten vergehts mir gleich wieder!



Kannst nicht pauschal so sagen


FR-Sniper schrieb:


> sind diese Wartezeiten "Normal" bei Cube?
> ich hab mir das Race und SL angeschaut und in die engere Wahl genohmen, bei einigen Onlinehändlern steht 3-4 Tage Lieferzeit?!
> 
> bei solchen Wartezeiten vergehts mir gleich wieder!



Kannst nicht pauschal so sehen.
Mein 2015 Bike was ich Endke Otober 2014 wollte damals, meinte ein "großes Fahrradhaus" dass ich es Ende März 2015 bekommen könnte. Mein Händler hier, auch kein kleiner, hatte zwei auf Lager bereits. 
Wobei damals kein neuer Rahmen kam über den Modellwechsel. Das macht es aktuell etwas schwieriger.


----------



## Biermille (24. Juni 2016)

Hi. Bin wieder da  Würde gerne einen neuen Dämpfer in mein Pro einpflanzen. Die Auswahl ist ja riesengroß. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2016)

Biermille schrieb:


> Hi. Bin wieder da  Würde gerne einen neuen Dämpfer in mein Pro einpflanzen. Die Auswahl ist ja riesengroß. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


Uuuuuuuu

Der neue Float oder Monarch, zb, sollten ja zum Manitou eine grössere Steigerung sein...

Allerdings sollen nicht alle mit pigipack passen. Da müsstest schauen. 
Was willst den ausgeben?


----------



## Biermille (24. Juni 2016)

So 250 rum. Welchen Monarch genau? Da gibt's ja auch wieder verschiedene Modelle. Würde auch eher in Richtung Rock Shox Tendieren. Nächstes Jahr dann eine Yari oder Pike. Schwarze Standrohre find ich nett


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. Juni 2016)

Würde dir zum Manitou McLeod oder einem gebrauchten Float X raten. Letzteren könntest du (falls nötig) schnell und problemlos umshimen lassen. Beim Monarch wirst du nicht um eine richtige Abstimmung herumkommen und dann bist längst über die angedachten 250€ hinaus...


----------



## Biermille (25. Juni 2016)

Ja der Fox Float X ist auch in der engeren Auswahl. Also gebraucht.  Muss man beim Kauf auf irgendwas achten außer EBL?


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. Juni 2016)

Beim McLeod gäbe es nichts... 
Beim Float wäre der passende Tune hilfreich.  
Wie gesagt, könntest aber ohne großen Aufwand umshimen lassen.
Den hier hatte ich vorher im Stereo:


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juni 2016)

@Biermille Wenn du allerdings Dämpfer und später gegebenenfalls noch die Gabel tauschen willst, würde ich vorher eventuell auch mal über verkauf der Kiste und Neuanschaffung mit passenden Parts nach denken..... Iwann steht ja auch ein Service an, neue Züge... ect.....

Mindestens mal durch rechnen, das Bike is ja noch nicht wirklich alt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (25. Juni 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @Biermille Wenn du allerdings Dämpfer und später gegebenenfalls noch die Gabel tauschen willst, würde ich vorher eventuell auch mal über verkauf der Kiste und Neuanschaffung mit passenden Parts nach denken.....


Oder die Gabel mit dem IVA-Kit aufrüsten! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04/22/test-manitou-mattoc-pro-iva-infos-gewicht-preis/


----------



## Biermille (25. Juni 2016)

Ne ne, ich behalte meine "Kiste" Kommt jetzt erstmal neuer Dämpfer rein und dann reicht es auch wieder. 
Aktuelle Enduros mit Halbwegs gescheiter Ausstattung bekommt man ja kaum noch unter 3k. Und da fehlt mir das passende Kleingeld.


----------



## Biermille (25. Juni 2016)

Hmm... Obwohl, das neue Race sieht ganz nett aus


----------



## Andy90 (25. Juni 2016)

Es sieht nicht nur so aus
Zur Ausstattung kann ich nicht so viel sagen das es mein erstes fullie ist und ich da kein Vergleich habe. Konnte es bisher erst einmal ausfahren und da war der Dämpfer noch auf viel zu harter werkseinstellung. Im uphill wars wie schon von einigen hier beschrieben sehr leichtgängig. Die downhill Fähigkeiten werd ich beim nächsten mal mit richtigem setup nochmal testen. Einziges Manko was ich bisher feststellen konnte ist der etwas wackelige Hebel für die Sattelstütze.


----------



## McFirehead (3. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe heute mein Laufrad ausgebaut nachdem ich aufm Trail war und hab nachdem ich es wieder einbauen wollte, ging die Steckachse vorne nicht mehr rein. Dann hab ich folgendes gesehn:







 
Also so wie ich das sehe ist die Narbe hin.
Nun sind das DT Swiss Naben mit Straightpull Speichen, also OEM Laufräder.
Das Bike ist jetzt 1 Jahr alt.
Darf das passieren?
Hab ich da Garantieanspruch bei Cube?

Danke Leute

Gruß
McFirehead


----------



## Vincy (3. Juli 2016)

Da ist eine Distanzhülse zwischen den beiden Lager, die kannst seitlich wieder zurechtdrücken. Dann geht auch wieder die Steckachse dadurch. 
Würde es da bei deinem Händler beanstanden. Kann auch sein, dass da etwas Spiel ist und die Distanzhülse nicht mehr zwischen den beiden Lager klemmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (6. Juli 2016)

@Vincy Danke dir.
Hab jetzt die Hülse zurück geschoben. Wenn ich das Laufrad aus 15 cm fallen lasse, verschiebt sich die Hülse wieder.
Ich kann sie auch mit der Hand bewegen. Bin jetzt halt überfragt ob ich sie einschicken soll, da das Bike bei einem Online bei einem Händler der etwas von meinem Wohnort entfernt ist gekauft wurde, oder ob das die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt, da ich auf einen Ausfall im Trail nicht so Lust habe.

Habt Ihr da eine Idee?

Vielen Dank

Mc Firehead


----------



## Vincy (7. Juli 2016)

Sicherlich kann man daraus ein Drama machen, nur weil man selber nicht dazu in der Lage ist sich zu behelfen.
Wenn die Steckachse drinsteckt, dann passiert da auch nichts mit. Wird ja durch die Klemmung gehalten. Ist lediglich beim Einbau etwas umständlicher. Geh zu einer örtlichen Werkstatt, evtl hilft da ein leichter Schlag auf die Lageraußenringe, falls da etwas Spiel ist. Vielleicht müssen aber auch die mittleren O-Ringe wieder zurecht geschoben oder ausgetauscht werden. Dann muß da aber erst ein Lager demontiert werden, um daran zu kommen.
Garantieleistung hast nur über einen Cube Händler!

DT Service manual
https://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Support/Naben/DT-Swiss-Naben-Klinken-Naben-370-Technisches


----------



## McFirehead (7. Juli 2016)

@Vincy Nochmals Danke für die Manual und das Feedback. Am Aufbau sieht man ja das die Hülse da nicht groß Probleme machen wird. Lass das Laufrad auch jetzt so.


----------



## Boogeyman (17. August 2016)

Ich würde mir gerne vorne eine größere Bremsscheibe an mein 2015er Stereo montieren. Welchen Adapter brauche ich denn für meine XT-Bremse an der Pike für die 203 mm Scheibe von Shimano? Postmount auf Postmount ist klar, aber ist es der für 6" oder 7"?


----------



## Boogeyman (18. August 2016)

Hat sich erledigt, Suchfunktion hilft natürlich.


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. August 2016)

@Boogeyman

Adapter ist dir jetzt also bekannt?!
(SM-MA-F203P/P)

Vergiss aber nicht die Schrauben, denn die vom 180er-Adapter sind zu lang:





Wenn du irgendwann zurückrüsten willst, müsstest du zwei kürzere Schrauben besorgen. Andernfalls kannst du die vorhandenen Schrauben auch kürzen. Dann aber bitte nicht den Schraubensicherungslack (z. B. Loctite) vergessen!


----------



## Boogeyman (18. August 2016)

Danke!

Ich habe den SM-MA-F203P/P2 bestellt, da muss man den Adapter nicht extra festschrauben, sondern es ist eine Schraube für Bremsattel/Adapter. Aktuell habe ich beim 180er Adapter auch die P2-Version.

Da Schrauben mitgeliefert werden hoffe ich, dass die lang genug sind, denn die alten dürften ja zu kurz sein. Loctite habe ich im Haus.


----------



## Boogeyman (20. August 2016)

Der Klassiker. Auf der Verpackung steht P/P2, drin ist aber der P/P. Jetzt stehen die Schrauben natürlich unten etwas raus.


----------



## Alex_86 (21. August 2016)

Servus,
ich habe eine spezielle Frage an euch.
Würde gerne von der hinteren Nabe die Steckachse austauschen wollen.
Falls im Gelände was wäre, dass ich schneller wechseln kann.
Was für eine passt dafür?
Habe das 2015er Modell.
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...k-anodized-Mountainbike_detail_66310_108.html

Danke Gruß Alex


----------



## Zerzal (21. August 2016)

Hi
Du meinst gegen einen Art Schnellspanner tauschen? Also so etwas http://www.bike-discount.de/de/versandkosten/tabelle müsste ja jede Handelsübliche X12 142mm Steckachse passen....
Also ich finde das ja hinten überflüssig, weil wenn mal was "ist", kommt es auf die 15-20 sec auch nicht drauf an... Passendes Werkzeug hat man ja eigentlich e immer dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_86 (21. August 2016)

Ok, da muss ich mal schauen! Danke dir!


----------



## dede85 (22. August 2016)

Hi, habe schon diesen Thread durchgeblättert, habe aber leider nix dazu gefunden.
Habe mir bei bike-discount das Umlenkhebel-Rahmen (10529)-Lagerset geholt.
Hat jemand von euch schon mal diese Lager gewechselt?
Kann ich die alten Lager vorsichtig rausklopfen?
Muss beim Einbau Fett verwendet werden?
Werden die Lager aufgeschrumpft oder reicht vorsichtiges, Paralleles rein klopfen?

Mein Bike ist ein Stereo 160 HPA Race black anodized BJ. 2015

Besten Dank schon mal!

Ciao Davide


----------



## Black-Falcon (23. August 2016)

@dede85
Die Lager habe ich zwar schon von außen gefettet (siehe Album), aber noch nicht geöffnet/gewechselt.
Steht bei mir allerdings demnächst auch auf dem Programm!
Einge könnten langsam eine Überholung bzw. einen Austausch vertragen...

Zur Methode: Herausklopfen könnte schwierig werden, wenn du kein Spezialwerkzeug hast.
Zumindest für die Lager am Horstlink braucht man einen Lagerabzieher (Innenauszieher).
Der Grund: Die Lager stoßen gegen eine Art Nase (Anschlag).
Beim Umlenkhebel kann es anders sein, allerdings ist mir nichts aufgefallen. Jedenfalls erinnere ich mich nicht mehr daran. 

Am besten, du fragst mal bei deinem Händler bzw. Cube direkt an.


----------



## dede85 (23. August 2016)

Danke für die Antwort. Wenn ich es nicht alleine schaffe werde ich mich bei denen melden. Wer kann mir bei Cube helfen? Haben die einen solchen Support welches komplexere Fragen einem Privatkunden beantworten?

Habe es nun fast geschafft.
Die Innenachse und die zwei äusseren Kugellager sind nun draussen, habe diese durch klopfen auf dem Innenring vorsichtig rausgeschlagen.
Nun habe ich aber das Problem das von den beiden inneren Lager der Aussenring noch festsitzt.
Habe versucht durch einen selbstgebastelten Abzieher (Mutter, Unterlagscheibe, Stecknuss (Aussendurchmesser=aussenringdurchmesser), Gewindestange,Unterlagscheibe, Mutter) den Kugellager-Aussenring abzuziehen. Leider erstmal ohne Erfolg. Unterlagscheiben verbogen sich da so enorme Reibkräfte zwischen Aussenring und Rahmen herrschten.
Natürlich kann ich den Abzieher optimieren und verstärken, oder auch einen professionellen kaufen.

Es wäre super wenn jemand von euch einen Tipp hat und Erfahrungen dazu schreiben kann, denn ich weiss nicht ob meine Vorgehensweise überhaupt richtig ist?! Ist da vlt. ein Anschlag und ich kann deswegen den Aussenring nicht abziehen?

Besten Dank schon mal.


----------



## dede85 (25. August 2016)

Habe es nun geschafft.

Habe mit einem Hammer und Schlitzschraubenzieher vorsichtig von der ggü liegenden Seite die Aussenringe aus dem Gehäuse raus getrieben. Das muss so gemacht werden da die Rahmenbuchse innen einen kleineren Durchmesser hat wie aussen im Lagersitz. Hier ist also Vorsicht geboten!

Das wiedereinbauen der neuen Lager ging problemlos. Dazu habe ich die Lager tiefgekühlt (-20) und mit der passenden Stecknuss vorsichtig ein Lager nach dem anderen reingeschlagen. Vorher natürlich nicht vergessen zu schmieren. Die Stecknuss muss so gewählt werden das man nur auf dem Aussenring klopft.

Vergesst nicht vor dem Einbau der Lager auf der Anderen Seite die Achse einzubauen.

Viel Spass


----------



## dede85 (25. August 2016)

Für die die auf Procore oder Tubeless umrüsten wollen und eine Sun Ringle (Cube OEM) Radium Felge haben.

Ich habe es nicht geschafft die Felge dicht zu kriegen.

Hier scheint eine Undichtigkeit im Felgenstoss zu sein. Ich gehe davon aus dass die Felgen nicht geschweisst sind.


----------



## Zerzal (25. August 2016)

dede85 schrieb:


> Für die die auf Procore oder Tubeless umrüsten wollen und eine Sun Ringle (Cube OEM) Radium Felge haben.
> 
> Ich habe es nicht geschafft die Felge dicht zu kriegen.



Ciao, was für ein Felgenband hast du verwendet?
Meine sind problemlos dicht geworden und sind dies, eigentlich, jetzt immer noch. Obwohl die Milch nun doch schon etwas zu lange drin ist...

Verwendete Komponenten.....
NoTubes Felgenband und NoTubes Milch mit milKit Ventilen. Hällt bei mir bombe...


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. August 2016)

dede85 schrieb:


> Habe es nun geschafft.





dede85 schrieb:


> Viel Spass


Danke für den Hinweis!
Mal sehen ob das bei mir auch so glatt läuft...
PS: Hast du das jetzt auf eigene Faust gemacht oder dich vorher beim Händler informiert?


dede85 schrieb:


> Für die die auf Procore oder Tubeless umrüsten wollen und eine Sun Ringle (Cube OEM) Radium Felge haben.


Ob die Felgen einem Procore-System standhalten weiß ich nicht. Die Felgen müssen ja einiges an Druck aushalten und da hätte ich bei den 'Sonnenringen' so meine Bedenken. Versuchen kann man es aber, denn der Verlust wäre zu verschmerzen...


dede85 schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht geschafft die Felge dicht zu kriegen.


Welches Felgenband hast du verwendet?
Kann mich @Zerzal jedenfalls nur anschließen: Tubeless funktioniert soweit ganz gut, auch wenn das typische "Ploppen" der Reifen (auf das Felgenhorn) fehlt. Ist eben keine TL-Felge...
In meinem Fall wurde auch die Stans TL-Milch mit dem Milkit-System verwendet. Mein Felgenband ist 25mm breit. Beim nächsten mal würde ich aber vermutlich 27er oder 29er nehmen.


dede85 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus dass die Felgen nicht geschweisst sind.


Felgen sind gesteckt. Daher sieht man überhaupt den Felgenstoß. 
Ist aber keine Ausschlußkriterium für TL, denn die meisten Felgen sind "nur" gesteckt. einige sehen es sogar als Vorteil, denn das Schweißen schwächt angeblich auch wieder die Metall-Struktur.


----------



## dede85 (3. September 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis!
> Mal sehen ob das bei mir auch so glatt läuft...
> PS: Hast du das jetzt auf eigene Faust gemacht oder dich vorher beim Händler informiert?



Habe alles auf eigene Faust gemacht, da ich keine Zeit hatte um auf Cube oder Händler zu warten. Das Bike musste fit sein für die Trek Bike Attack 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Welches Felgenband hast du verwendet?
> Kann mich @Zerzal jedenfalls nur anschließen: Tubeless funktioniert soweit ganz gut, auch wenn das typische "Ploppen" der Reifen (auf das Felgenhorn) fehlt. Ist eben keine TL-Felge...
> In meinem Fall wurde auch die Stans TL-Milch mit dem Milkit-System verwendet. Mein Felgenband ist 25mm breit. Beim nächsten mal würde ich aber vermutlich 27er oder 29er nehmen.
> 
> ...


Als Felgenband habe ich das mitgelieferte Band vom Procore-Set verwendet.
Das Procore Set macht jetzt aber bei neuen DT-Swiss Spline Two einen phantastischen Dienst.

Da ich davon ausgehe dass das Felgenband die Speichenbohrungen gut abdichtet, man sieht es auch nach dem Abziehen des Bandes das der Kleber noch intakt war, muss es bei mir an dem undichten Felgenstoss liegen. Waren vlt. aber auch Sonntagsfelgen , keine Ahnung......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (4. September 2016)

dede85 schrieb:


> Das Bike musste fit sein für die Trek Bike Attack


Wie lief es?!
Viel wichtiger: Hattest auch Spaß? 


dede85 schrieb:


> Das Procore Set macht jetzt aber bei neuen DT-Swiss Spline Two einen phantastischen Dienst.


Hast dir den LRS neu zugelegt?
Vermutlich aus Zeitgründen keinen Custom-Aufbau?


----------



## Rothenhaus (7. September 2016)

Hi Leute, ich habe eine Frage.

Ich habe mir das "https://www.cube.eu/produkte/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-hpa-sl-275-iridiumngreen-2016/" Cube Stereo 160 hpa sl 27,5 geordert, doch habe jetzt ein kleines Bedenken.

Es wird immer wieder in Foren usw. geschrieben dass 160mm Federweg bergauf eher blöd sind. Zumal die Fox Gabel ja auch nicht absenkbar ist.
Wenn ich jetzt aber mal eine Alpentour oder allgemein ne weile bergauf fahren muss, bin ich dann mit dem cube an der total falschen Adresse?

Oder ist das aufgrund der "*Efficient Trail Control*
Cubes Efficient Trail Control- Linie bietet einfach alles, was man sich auf einem Trail wünscht. Rahmen mit 27.5" und 29" Laufrädern mit den jeweils dazu abgestimmten Federwegen decken das gesamte Spektrum an Fahrspaß ab, das man sich vorstellen kann. Dabei sind die Fahrwerke trotz erheblich nutzbarem Federweg sehr gut bergauf zu pedalieren und sacken nicht ein, sie bleiben in jeder Situation stets sensibel und agil. Bei starken Schlägen verhalten sie sich extrem ruhig, stellen den gesamten Federweg sofort wieder zur Verfügung, und bieten so ungeheure Reserven bei der Abfahrt."
kein Problem mit dem Bergauf fahren?

Vielen lieben Dank an jeden der mir weiterhelfen kann 

MFG


----------



## TheMiB (8. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin seit ende Juni Nutzer eines 2016er 160 HPA SL. Ich nutzte es bisher vorwiegend als All-Mountain und bin noch jeden Berg hoch gekommen. es ist schon richtig, das die Gabel mit 552mm Einbaulänge sehr hoch steht, das lange Steuerrohr und ggf. vorhanden Aheadspacer stellen dich dann nochmal etwas höher ins Rad. Das kommt alles der Bergab-Position zu Gute. Bergauf kannst du ggf. noch ein bissl mit den Ahead-Spacern spielen. Für mich hat sich statt der Werksvariante mit 10mm + 5x 5mm unter dem Vorbau die goldene Mitte 10mm drüber und 10mm drunter als beste erwiesen...spürbar mehr Druck auf der Front beim Bergauf und Bergab merke ich mit meinen begrenzten Fahrkünsten noch keinen Unterschied.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## Rothenhaus (9. September 2016)

vielen dank


----------



## dede85 (9. September 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wie lief es?!
> Viel wichtiger: Hattest auch Spaß?
> 
> Hast dir den LRS neu zugelegt?
> Vermutlich aus Zeitgründen keinen Custom-Aufbau?



Die Trek Bike Attack war genial.
Sehr gut zu meistern mit dem stereo.
Erst recht mit dem Procore Set!
Keinen einzigen Platten gehabt mit den Hans Dampf Schlappen, während andere mehrmals pro Abfahrt flicken mussten 

LRS habe ich direkt fertig montiert von DT Swiss gekauft.
Was hätte custom an Vorteilen gehabt?


----------



## Black-Falcon (12. September 2016)

dede85 schrieb:


> Die Trek Bike Attack war genial.
> Sehr gut zu meistern mit dem stereo.
> Erst recht mit dem Procore Set!
> Keinen einzigen Platten gehabt mit den Hans Dampf Schlappen, während andere mehrmals pro Abfahrt flicken mussten



HD SG?


dede85 schrieb:


> LRS habe ich direkt fertig montiert von DT Swiss gekauft.
> Was hätte custom an Vorteilen gehabt?


Du bekommst eben 'mehr' für dein Geld…
Beim LR-Bauer wird der Satz für dich individuell eingespeicht. Das heißt, du kannst Naben und Felgen selbst bestimmen und der Erbauer kann einen auf dich abgestimmten Speichenmix zusammenstellen.
Die System-Laufräder sind häufig unsauber aufgebaut und bringen anderen Nachteile:
- Gewicht wird primär an der Nabe gespart, was dir weniger Vorteile bringt als an der Felge.
- Straightpull macht die Speichen länger und die Abstützung ist zudem geringer.
- 28 dicke Speichen erreichen nie die Steifigkeit von 32 dünnen Speichen. Bist du sehr leicht kommt das zwar weniger zum tragen, doch es bleibt ein Nachteil.

All das soll nicht heißen, dass die Spline Two überhaupt nichts taugen!
Im Zweifel könntest/solltest du beim nächsten mal allerdings auf einen Custom-LRS setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy90 (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wo man das Schaltauge 2091 AXH farbig bekommt? An meinem 2016er Race ist es in blau dran, allerdings hab ich bisher nur Ersatzaugen in schwarz gefunden, hätte es allerdings gerne wieder in blau.
Viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## Sascha_89 (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Cube Stereo 160 HPA 27,5 2016.
Mir ist nach etwa 300km am Hinterrad vermutlich der Freilauf kaputt gegangen, es hat plötzlich in den Phasen ohne Belastung fürcherlicht gerattert beim Fahren und wenn man die Kassette rückwärts gedreht hat hat sie an machen Stellen kurz gehakt und man hat das gleiche Geräusch gehört.
Anschließend habe ich das Rad zum Händler gebracht und die haben mir anstandslos aus einem neuen Rad den Freilauf eingebaut und das Geräusch war weg. Nach 30 (!) km wieder genau das gleiche Problem. Ich bin wieder zum Händler und er hat mir gesagt sei bestellen einen neuen Freilauf bei Cube. Auf diesem Weg ist es jetzt, bin jetzt mit dem kaputten Freilauf etwa 150km gefahren, das geht, klingt halt nur merkwürdig.
Deshalb meine Frage ob ich der einzige bin mit diesem Problem, bzw. ob es vielleicht gar nicht der Freilauf selbst sondern irgendein anderes Bauteil in der Nabe sein könnte.


Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## TheMiB (7. Oktober 2016)

Um was für ein HPA handelt es sich denn? Beim SL mit DT Swiss Nabe und Shimano tauglichem Freilauf, hab ich 0-Probleme nach jetzt ca. 1000km (ca. 150 davon im BikePark) seit Ende Juni. Beim Race sind ja ATAC Laufräder montiert und auch ein Shimano-10/11fach tauglicher Freilauf. Beim TM ist der SL Laufradsatz mit anderen Decals und einem Sram 11-fach Freilauf (XD?) montiert.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## Sascha_89 (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe das Race, also mit ATAC Laufrädern und Shimano M8000 Kassette (1x11)


----------



## Sascha_89 (24. Oktober 2016)

Update:
Jetzt habe ich ein neues Hinterrad bekommen (alles neu außer die Kassette) und dann war ruhe, zumindest für 50km, danach hat das gleiche Geräusch wieder angefangen... Diesmal spürt oder hört man allerdings nichts wenn das Hinterrad ausgebaut ist, nur im eingebauten Zustand beim Fahren und auch nicht immer, sondern nur manchmal. Sobal die Kurbelstellung etwas verändert ist geht es mal weg oder kommt wieder.... Bei Belastung wird es immernoch lauter (also wenn man durch eine Senke fährt).


----------



## TheMiB (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

das habe ich noch zum Thema Answer ATAC und Hinterradnabe gefunden:

https://bernhardkohl.at/assets/rueckrufe/Haendlerinfo_Naben_Answer_ATAC_20799_20801.pdf

Das 160iger taucht zwar nicht auf und es geht um Produkte aus April 2015 aber ggf. bis du ja trotzdem dabei, weil Cube "reste" verwertet hat.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## Sascha_89 (24. Oktober 2016)

Da steht bei mir ein 9 stelliger Code. Das scheint es also auch nicht zu sein. Ich habe jetzt nochmal alle schrauben und Gelenke angezogen und probiere es dann noch mal ob sich irgendetwas verändert hat....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xplosive1984 (5. November 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mir den RS Monarch Plus RC3 für mein Cube Stereo 160 HPA Pro 27,5 2015 holen.
Mein Problem sind die Maße des Dämpfers die ich nicht kenne und Cube hat mir bis jetzt nach 2 Wochen noch nicht zurückgeschrieben.
Weiß jemand von euch welche Maße ich brauche für mein Bike?
Und weiß jemand von euch ob er am Rahmen anstößt mit dem AGB?


----------



## Zerzal (5. November 2016)

Müssten doch 216x64mm sein. Angeblich soll der RS sau knapp passen. Allerdings gibt es glaube ich verschiedene Ausführungen...?!? Also genau abklären.... 

Warum willst tauschen?

Aber mal abgesehen davon wird dir der Monarch ohne Custom Tune kaum viel freude bereiten. Das RS Standart Tune, mindestens ist das der letze Stand meines Wissens, ist ziemlich fluffig. Soll wohl nicht sonderlich zum Stereo Hinterbau passen. Ausser du bekommst einen von den 17ern... dort sind ja jetzt RS Dämpfer drin. Das Tune wird dann Eventuell besser passen.... ?

Bei Fox sollte dein Händler das passende Tune bestellen können.....


----------



## Xplosive1984 (5. November 2016)

Der *Manitou Radium Pro DC RL, 216x64mm, Rebound, Lockout hat mir zu wenig einstellmöglichkeiten und Am Samstag ist er durchgeschlagen aufm Trail jetzt ist er hin.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (6. November 2016)

Xplosive1984 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich möchte mir den RS Monarch Plus RC3 für mein Cube Stereo 160 HPA Pro 27,5 2015 holen.
> Mein Problem sind die Maße des Dämpfers die ich nicht kenne und Cube hat mir bis jetzt nach 2 Wochen noch nicht zurückgeschrieben.
> Weiß jemand von euch welche Maße ich brauche für mein Bike?
> Und weiß jemand von euch ob er am Rahmen anstößt mit dem AGB?


Nimm den M+ *HV* in 216x63 und lass ihn auf dich abstimmen! (z.B. bei Flatout Suspension, HelmchenTuned oder M-Suspensiontech)
Der DebonAir passt (wenn überhaupt) ganz knapp rein, bringt dir aber überhaupt keine Vorteile. Musst ihn sowieso zuspacern und da hast beim HV mehr Spielraum. Gerade wenn du etwas schwerer bist, wird's mit dem DA im Stereo-Hinterbau schnell eng (zu weich)…


----------



## McFirehead (12. November 2016)

Hallo Xplosive 1984,

Dein Einbaumaß beim Dämpfer ist : 216 x 63 mm (8.5 x 2.5“)

Jedoch dürfte der RC3 als Debon Air Variante nicht passen, siehe folgenden Post:


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Hi Marcel.
> Den M+ Dobonair wirst aber nicht in den Rahmen bekommen. Die Kammer ist im unteren Teil, zu breit.



Mit dem AGB bin ich mir nicht sicher, da es im 2015 Modell ja nur der FLoat X mit AGB eingebaut wurde.

Aus der Erfahrung von Cube raten sie zu einem Monarch+ Tune L/M ( es wurde Angegeben Compression L bei sehr leichten Fahrern L3

Dürfte man Fragen warum ausgerechnet ein Monarch RC3?

Fox keine Alternative?

Grüße

McFirehead


----------



## Black-Falcon (13. November 2016)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Jedoch dürfte der RC3 als Debon Air Variante nicht passen


Deshalb habe ich den HV (High Volume) vorgeschlagen…


McFirehead schrieb:


> Mit dem AGB bin ich mir nicht sicher, da es im 2015 Modell ja nur der FLoat X mit AGB eingebaut wurde.


AGB ist keine Problem! Ich fahre den M+ HV selbst (mit Custom-Tune) im Stereo:







McFirehead schrieb:


> Dürfte man Fragen warum ausgerechnet ein Monarch RC3?


Gegenfrage: Warum nicht?
Mit Manitou hat er offenbar keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht und der Float X hat weniger Öl-Volumen. Somit wird er schneller heiß und verliert folglich früher seine Performance.


----------



## Zerzal (13. November 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> der Float X hat weniger Öl-Volumen. Somit wird er schneller heiß und verliert folglich früher seine Performance.


Ich hoffe jetzt mal das Augenzwinkern unterstreicht die Produkthabemwillrechtfertigung fürs eigene Ich 


Ps. Geiles Bild.... Vor allem mit dem FF... Die Fellsigen Berge haste wohl grade im Rücken was...?  spass


----------



## Black-Falcon (13. November 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt mal das Augenzwinkern unterstreicht die *Produkthabemwillrechtfertigung* fürs eigene Ich







Zerzal schrieb:


> Ps. Geiles Bild.... Vor allem mit dem FF...


DAS war doch dir besagte Tour, von der ich damals gesprochen habe...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Die Fellsigen Berge haste wohl grade im Rücken was...?


Nee, die Berge befinden sich tatsächlich auf der linken Seite.


----------



## Zerzal (13. November 2016)

Wie läuft eigentlich der e13 am Hinterrad...? Immer noch glücklich?


----------



## McFirehead (13. November 2016)

@Black-Falcon : Okay. Wusste nicht das der Monarch in der Größe passt, mir wurde aber auch dein POst nicht angezeigt. Sry für die Verwirrung.
Und wenn er einen Monarch haben will warum nicht
Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich mit meinem Float X halt super auskomme, aber in Sachen Federung ist, meiner Meinung, nur der Geschmack der größe Meinungsunterschied zwischen Fox und RS.


----------



## Black-Falcon (13. November 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wie läuft eigentlich der e13 am Hinterrad...? Immer noch glücklich?


Yep! 


McFirehead schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich mit meinem Float X halt super auskomme...





McFirehead schrieb:


> ...aber in Sachen Federung ist, meiner Meinung, nur der Geschmack der größe Meinungsunterschied zwischen Fox und RS.


Wohl wahr! Zumindest sind die Unterschiede (meist) eher gering...


----------



## timstereo (18. November 2016)

Moin zusammen, 
ich würde gerne zur kommenden Saison mein 160 HPA Pro "green´n´black" vom 2-fach Kettenblatt auf einfach umrüsten. 
Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen damit? Verbaut ist die RaceFace Chester Kurbel. 
Kann ich einfach den Umwerfer rausbauen und gut ist´s oder muss ich die komplette Kurbel tauschen?
Danke und Kette rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (18. November 2016)

timstereo schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich würde gerne zur kommenden Saison mein 160 HPA Pro "green´n´black" vom 2-fach Kettenblatt auf einfach umrüsten.
> Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen damit? Verbaut ist die RaceFace Chester Kurbel.
> Kann ich einfach den Umwerfer rausbauen und gut ist´s oder muss ich die komplette Kurbel tauschen?
> Danke und Kette rechts



Du solltest die Kurbel behalten können. Einfach n' einfach KB mit passendem Lochkreis dran schrauben. Sollte 104mm sein?
Allerdings wird bei der Kurbel 30T das kleinste sein. ( kleiner geht zb. mit RF Cinch Kurbel)
Umwerfer kann weg....
11fach Shimano Kassette und Schifter dran. Runded die ganze Sache ungemein ab

Hab ich an meinem 2015er Race auch 1x11 gemacht, steht dem Stereo gut. 



PS. Und wenn du schon dabei bist, würde ich mir Gedanken zu ner Shimano Bremse machen. Bremst gut (besser als die Originale) und schaut dank I-Spec ungemein aufgeräumt aus..... XT / Zee / Saint.... mit keiner bremst falsch...
Muss aber vor dem Shifter kauf entschieden werden....


----------



## timstereo (18. November 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Du solltest die Kurbel behalten können. Einfach n' einfach KB mit passendem Lochkreis dran schrauben. Sollte 104mm sein?
> Allerdings wird bei der Kurbel 30T das kleinste sein. ( kleiner geht zb. mit RF Cinch Kurbel)
> Umwerfer kann weg....
> 11fach Shimano Kassette und Schifter dran. Runded die ganze Sache ungemein ab
> ...



Danke für die Hilfe. Shimano Stopper sind letztes Jahr direkt drangekommen. Zwar die SLX , sind für mich aber optimal und ich bin damit auch nach langen Bergab-Passagen immer sicher und gut zum stehen gekommen. 
Ich schau mal ob ich die Kasette Wechsel. Denke das ich mit 1x 10 gut zurecht komme.


----------



## Zerzal (18. November 2016)

timstereo schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe. Shimano Stopper sind letztes Jahr direkt drangekommen. Zwar die SLX , sind für mich aber optimal und ich bin damit auch nach langen Bergab-Passagen immer sicher und gut zum stehen gekommen.
> Ich schau mal ob ich die Kasette Wechsel. Denke das ich mit 1x 10 gut zurecht komme.



Bitte kein Thema....

Die SLX bremst auf jedenfalls gut. 

Bezüglich 1x10 kannst du natürlich machen. Aber dann lass die Kassette wie sie ist. Das Ganze 1x10 mit 40er Blattund 16er gegen 15er tausch gebastel ist doch pille palle. Das war mal ne Alternative um dem überteuertem Sram einfach Antrieb zu entkommen.  Das Schaltet nimals so schön wie das 1x11.... 

Wenn du dir das Bastelteset kaufen willst investier das lieber in ne Richtige 1x11 Geschichte. Das Shimano Zeugs kost ja nun wirklich nix....  Meine Meinung. 

Natürlich kannste das machen wie du möchtest. 


Ausserdem bekommst du mit dem M8000 Schaltwerk nicht nur n' XT Schaltwerk mit 11 Gängen. Das schaltet echt knackig und Smoot... nicht zu vergleichen mit dem m785.... 

Ps. Kette ned vergessen..


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. November 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Bezüglich 1x10 kannst du natürlich machen. Aber dann lass die Kassette wie sie ist. Das Ganze 1x10 mit 40er Blattund 16er gegen 15er tausch gebastel ist doch pille palle. Das war mal ne Alternative um dem überteuertem Sram einfach Antrieb zu entkommen. Das Schaltet nimals so schön wie das 1x11....
> 
> Wenn du dir das Bastelteset kaufen willst investier das lieber in ne Richtige 1x11 Geschichte. Das Shimano Zeugs kost ja nun wirklich nix....


Bin ich nicht ganz deiner Meinung…
1x10 mit 11-40 /11-42 kann durchaus gut funktionieren.
Wenn du keine feine Abstufung brauchst/willst, ist es eine nette Alternative. Zudem ist 1x10 leichter einzustellen, da die Ritzelabstände größer sind. 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Ausserdem bekommst du mit dem M8000 Schaltwerk nicht nur n' XT Schaltwerk mit 11 Gängen. Das schaltet echt knackig und Smoot... nicht zu vergleichen mit dem m785....


Für mich ist M8000 knackig und straff, aber 'smooth' ist eher die M780.
Viele bevorzugen daher die alten XT-Shifter...

@timstereo Falls du dennoch auf 11-fach umrüsten willst, könnte ich dir meine (11-42) XT-Kassette anbieten. 
Diese wurde nur sehr wenig gefahren und würde ich günstig abgeben...

PS:


timstereo schrieb:


> Kann ich einfach den Umwerfer rausbauen und gut ist´s oder muss ich die komplette Kurbel tauschen?


Du solltest nur die Kettenlinie im Auge behalten. Im Zweifel kannst dir mit Spacern aushelfen. 

PPS: Zum abziehen der Chester-Kurbel braucht es eigentlich ein Spezialwerkzeug. Hier ist allerdings eine Anleitung, mit der du dir den Kauf ersparen kannst.


----------



## Zerzal (18. November 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Bin ich nicht ganz deiner Meinung…
> 1x10 mit 11-40 /11-42 kann durchaus gut funktionieren.
> Wenn du keine feine Abstufung brauchst/willst, durchaus eine gute Alternative. Zudem ist 1x10 leichter einzustellen, da die Ritzelabstände größer sind.


Gut ok... aus meinem Mund klingt das jetzt gar übel.... sorry
Allerdings fährt ne Bekannte diesen bastel Umbau und ich finde das Schaltet sehr "ruppig"
auf den grossen Gang....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> smooth


War vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck
Meinte damit das es sehr schnell und leicht und ohne muck oder dergleichen schaltet.
Also ich finde den 8k Shifter toll




Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Du solltest nur die Kettenlinie im Auge behalten. Im Zweifel kannst dir mit Spacern aushelfen.


Stimmt.... besagte Spacer sollten beim KB bei sein. Mindeatens waren sie das beim RF KB eines Kollegen.



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PPS: Zum abziehen der Chester-Kurbel braucht es eigentlich ein Spezialwerkzeug.
> Hier ist allerdings eine Anleitung, mit der du dir den Kauf ersparen kannst.


Die Chester ist also ohne integrierten Abzieher....?


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. November 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Allerdings fährt ne Bekannte diesen bastel Umbau und ich finde das Schaltet sehr "ruppig"
> auf den grossen Gang....


Gut, früher gab es nur die Umbau-Kits. Kann schon sein, dass die übel waren...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Meinte damit das es sehr schnell und *leicht *und ohne muck oder dergleichen schaltet.


Stimmt, schnell und zuverlässig sind sie! 
Leicht finde ich sie (mit eingeschaltetem Shadow+) allerdings nicht unbedingt. 
Da verlangt auch Sram mMn weniger Kraftaufwand...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Also ich finde den 8k Shifter toll


Ich auch...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Die Chester ist also ohne integrierten Abzieher....?


Nach dieser Anleitung, ja...
Demnach benötigt man dieses Teil.

PS: @Zerzal
Bezüglich "Sprung auf das größte Ritzel"...
Denk mal an die Abstufung 37, 46 bei der neuen 11-46-Kassette von Shimano...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (18. November 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Leicht finde ich sie (mit eingeschaltetem Shadow+) allerdings nicht unbedingt.


Tha..... mit der LG1 KeFü bruchst kein Shadow+

Spass.....

Hast jetzt mal neue Züge gelegt? Also ich finde bei mir gehts leicht.... verglichen mit dem acid..... sowieso... 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Denk mal an die Abstufung 37, 46 bei der neuen 11-46-Kassette von Shimano...


Lieber nicht.... Ne im ernst... grauenhafte Abstufung....
Da fehlt definitiv was dazwischen... Dann past's auch für PuddingBeine....



Ps. Wie war noch mal die genaue Bezeichnung deines HR's?


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. November 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Tha..... mit der LG1 KeFü bruchst kein Shadow+


Mit Shadow+ und 77-Kefü brauchst keine LG1!  


Zerzal schrieb:


> Hast jetzt mal neue Züge gelegt?


Züg*e*?  
Es war doch ein neuer Zug beim Shifter dabei?! 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Ps. Wie war noch mal die genaue Bezeichnung deines HR's?


TRS*+*


----------



## Zerzal (18. November 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Mit Shadow+ und 77-Kefü brauchst keine LG1!



Mit LG1 ohne 77& Shadow+ können Steine / Felsen Spontan zum Kaffekranz vorbei huschen....  



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Züg*e*?


 Natürlich Zug.....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Es war doch ein neuer Zug beim Shifter dabei?!


Stimmt.... das waren ja die Hüllen..... ich könnte schwören das du irgendwas nicht erneuert hast....





Black-Falcon schrieb:


> TRS*+*



Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zum nicht *+
*
Ps. Fährst den jetzt eigentlich ohne Schlauch?


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. November 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Mit LG1 ohne 77& Shadow+ können Steine / Felsen Spontan zum Kaffekranz vorbei huschen....


Ach, mit dem Stahl-KB von Shimano geht das auch. Nur leichter... 


Zerzal schrieb:


> ich könnte schwören das du irgendwas nicht erneuert hast....


Gutes Gedächtnis! 
Das war am AMS. Würde ich mir aber nicht mehr antun! 
Es war WE und ich wollte fertig werden... 
Ein Liner ist natürlich auch noch im Rahmen "verschwunden"... 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zum nicht *+*


Das es keinen TRS ohne *+* oder R gibt?! 
+ = Dual Compound
R = Triple Compound


Zerzal schrieb:


> Ps. Fährst den jetzt eigentlich ohne Schlauch?


Klar!


----------



## Zerzal (18. November 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ach, mit dem Stahl-KB von Shimano geht das auch. Nur leichter...


Ökeee gebe mich geschlagen...



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Das es keinen TRS ohne *+* oder R gibt?!
> + = Dual Compound
> R = Triple Compound


bedeutet sowas wie beim Vogel...? Also TS + und PS  R




Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Klar!


Dem entnehme ich das der Reifen auf der Felge hällt..
Der Baron zb. soll ja gerne mal abfallen....


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. November 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ökeee gebe mich geschlagen...





Zerzal schrieb:


> bedeutet sowas wie beim Vogel...? Also TS + und PS R


Umgekehrt:
Der TRS*r* hat einen griffigen Triple-Compound. Also eher wie der Trailstar/Vertstar-Mix von Schwalbe.
Der TRS*+* ist ein Dual-Compound, also härter und daher eher für das HR.


Zerzal schrieb:


> Dem entnehme ich das der Reifen auf der Felge hällt..


Kann nicht klagen...
Wenn der HD Tubeless hält, wird der TRS definitiv auch halten!


----------



## Zerzal (18. November 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Umgekehrt:
> Der TRS*r* hat einen griffigen Triple-Compound. Also eher wie der Trailstar/Vertstar-Mix von Schwalbe.
> Der TRS*+* ist ein Dual-Compound, also härter und daher eher für das HR.


Dank dir... war ja klar das ich dass wieder verdrehe...
Schmerzmittel... Bike-Entzug.... Laufenscheinung....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Kann nicht klagen...
> Wenn der HD Tubeless hält, wird der TRS definitiv auch halten!


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Februar 2017)

Moin ein Kollege wollte eine neue Kurbel kaufen. Welchen standard hat das stereo 160 HPA aus 2016 den? weil Hinterbau ist ja Boost.
Danke


----------



## Zerzal (21. Februar 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Moin ein Kollege wollte eine neue Kurbel kaufen. Welchen standard hat das stereo 160 HPA aus 2016 den? weil Hinterbau ist ja Boost.
> Danke


Welches hat er denn? Entscheidend wird das verbaute Tretlager sein. Shimano, Sram und einig RF Kurbeln, haben nicht den selben Achsdurchmesser.


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Februar 2017)

das ist mir bewusst mit den lager. er hat das hpa pro. tretlager würde er eh tauschen. geht nur drum pb das gehäuse breiter ist als normal oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (21. Februar 2017)

Ein 160er HPA Pro gab es doch, so weit ich mich
erinnere 2016 garnicht?

Nur ein tm, sl, race

Pro war 2015 das grüne


----------



## Black-Falcon (21. Februar 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ein 160er HPA Pro gab es doch, so weit ich mich
> erinnere 2016 garnicht?
> 
> Nur ein tm, sl, race
> ...


Exakt!
Weder 2016, noch 2017 gab/gibt es ein 160er HPA Pro.
Wenn es das alte 2015er Pro ist, hat es keinen Boost-Hinterbau.

PS: Das Gleiche gilt übrigens, wenn es sich um ein 140er HPA Pro handeln sollte...


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Februar 2017)

sorry stimmt hab ich mit dem 140 vertauscht. ist das schwarz/rot/blaue 160 Race


----------



## Zerzal (21. Februar 2017)

Ich würde mal hier vorbei schauen....

Ist jetzt noch schwierig...  Cube Sagt zwar Hinterbau Boost, aber bei der Kurbel steht wieder nichts.... Auch nicht zur Achse... Die Aeffect gibt es aber als 24mm... Zum 2160er HPA SL sagt Cube aber bei der Kurbel Boost. Ich würde ja jetzt sagen, der Rahmen ist ja der selbe, es benötigt ne Boost kompatible Kurbel, gibt es sowas überhaupt oder wird das nur über die Kettenlinie am KB gemacht? Aber sicher weiss ich das nicht...

Rein Interesse halber, was will er denn einbauen?


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Februar 2017)

rein soll ne sram s2200


----------



## Zerzal (21. Februar 2017)

Da muss ich nun aber echt fragen... Wieso ne Plastik Kurbel....?


----------



## Black-Falcon (21. Februar 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ist jetzt noch schwierig... Cube Sagt zwar Hinterbau Boost, aber bei der Kurbel steht wieder nichts...


Also wenn der Hinterbau auf Boost ausgelegt ist, sollte es die Kurbel *eigentlich *auch sein.
RaceFace bietet allerdings keine spezifische Boost-Kurbel an. Ein RF-Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset, wäre mir auch neu...
Allerdings liegt die Kettenlinie von RF bei ca. 51mm, wogegen Shimano bei 48,8-50,4mm liegt.
Man *kann *also auch mit Non-Boost Kurbeln experimentieren. Einige finden die Schaltperformance gleichwertig bis besser.
Es hängt auch stark vom Rahmen ab, ob alles passt...


damianfromhell schrieb:


> rein soll ne sram s2200


Hoffentlich GXP?! Ins Stereo passt nämlich kein BB30...
Sicherheitshalber mal abmessen, ob es eine 'short' (95mm) oder 'long Spindle' ist.
Zudem, den passenden Offset des Kettenblatts nicht vergessen. 
Dann sollte es mit der S2200 und Boost klappen.
Dieses Innenlager müsste dann auch passen: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=13257


Zerzal schrieb:


> Wieso ne Plastik Kurbel....?



Die wäre ca. 100g leichter... Einigen ist es das wert!


----------



## Zerzal (21. Februar 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Die wäre ca. 100g leichter... Einigen ist es das wert!


Aber auch nur wenn man n leichtes direct mount KB hat und die Plastik kappen weg lässt....
Ist die s2200 nicht eine OEM Kurbel?


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Februar 2017)

Ist für lau. Und mit tune kettenblatt sicherlich leichter als des racefaceding xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (21. Februar 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> RaceFace bietet allerdings keine spezifische Boost-Kurbel an.


RF sagt dazu 





> boost option available






damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ist für lau. Und mit tune kettenblatt sicherlich leichter als des racefaceding xD


Für lau darf man nicht jammern...


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. Februar 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> RF sagt dazu


Dann zeig mir *eine *Boost-Kurbel von RF, mit Cinch (Direct Mount-KB)...


----------



## Zerzal (22. Februar 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir *eine *Boost-Kurbel von RF, mit Cinch (Direct Mount-KB)...


Wiso....? Ich hab dir nicht widersprochen,  nur RF zitiert


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. Februar 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wiso....? Ich hab dir nicht widersprochen,


 


Zerzal schrieb:


> nur RF zitiert


Die schreiben allerdings...


> *Spiders: 104/64mm* (boost option available)



Hier die beiden Varianten:
- Non-Boost
- Boost


----------



## Zerzal (22. Februar 2017)

Ja stimmt.... das geht übern Spider....


----------



## Vincy (22. Februar 2017)

hier ist der 2016 Modell Thread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-stereo-160-27-5-my2016-thread.770479/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (28. Februar 2017)

Hey Leute,

hab mal ne Frage an alle Tubeless Fahrer mit den Cube Laufradsatz DT CSW EM 2.7.

Hab meine Felgen jetzt auf Tubeless umgerüstet.
Hab dazu 27mm Felgenband genommen und Schwalbe Doc Blue als Dichtmittel. Eingefüllt hab ich jeweils 60ml
Als Reifen sind ein Magic Marry und ein Hans Dampf montiert.
Nun hab ich hinten mit dem Hans Dampf einen Verlust von 0,6-0,8 bar innerhalb eines Tages.
Vorne liegt es bei 0,2 bar, jedoch innerhalb einer Woche.
Nun wollte ich Fragen ob Ihr auch so einen hohen Luftverlust hattet oder ob es sofort dicht war?

Danke

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Black-Falcon (28. Februar 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich Fragen ob Ihr auch so einen hohen Luftverlust hattet oder ob es sofort dicht war?


Hast den Reifen mal auf Undichtigkeit geprüft?
Also ob Milch an den Flanken oder der Lauffläche austritt...

Im Zweifel, kannst das HR mal eine Nacht auf einen Eimer/Karton legen und am Tag auf die andere Seite.
Vorher das Laufrad am besten gut schütteln und gelegentlich springen lassen.

Am nächsten Tag, eine Runde fahren; dann sollte es passen. 
(Andernfalls, dass Rad in eine Wanne mit Spüli halten und schauen wo sich Blasen bilden.)

PS: Ventil stramm aber nicht zu fest anziehen.


----------



## Zerzal (28. Februar 2017)

Wie Black sagt, fahren, fahren nund nochmal fahren!
60ml können auch mal etwas knapp sein für 2.35er Reifen. 10-20mehr schaden sicher nicht... Waren sie neu, oder angefahren? Hast die Milch vor dem einfüllen geschüttelt...? Die dichtenden Partikel sinken am den Boden der Flasche. Jedenfals bei NoTubes so.
Band ist sauber und Blasenfrei verklebt? 
Es kann auch mal n Moment dauern bis der Gummi so voll Milch ist das da keine Luft mehr durch geht...


----------



## McFirehead (28. Februar 2017)

Okay.
Danke für eure Tipps.
Band ist blasenfrei verklebt und auch stramm. Milch tritt an keiner Stelle aus.
Felgen hab ich vorher mit Silikonentferner abgerieben und Flasche wurde vorm einfüllen geschüttelt.
Ich denke ich mach pro Reifen nochmals ein wenig Dichtmilch rein und lagere die Reifen auf der Seite.
Die Reifen sind angefahren.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## McFirehead (19. März 2017)

Hey Leute,

Danke nochmals für eure Tipps.
Reifen sind jetzt dicht und Tubeless macht Spaß 

Spiel jetzt auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen Lenker zu besorgen
Sollte von den 740mm in die Richtung 780mm gehen.
Passend neue Esi Grips hab ich schon.
Da ja von euch schon ein paar umgerüstet haben, wäre es interessant zu Wissen auf welchen Lenker ihr umgerüstet habt und ob ihr Leitungen verlängern musstet oder das ganze Plug&Play geht?

Interesse hab ich am Sixpack Millenium stealth un am Spank Spike 777, aber der Syntace Vector Alu ist auch Interessant aber 40 Euro teurer als die beiden anderen Kandidaten.


----------



## Zerzal (19. März 2017)

Sauber, Tubeless rockt....

Leitungen könnten ganz knapp ohne verlängern passen.... Kommt halt ewtas drauf an wie lange sie Aktuell sind... / Sie schon gekürzt wurden... Zur not müssen die Bremshebel halt ein kleines bisschen nach innen rücken...und dann halt bei einem Service wirklich neue Leitungen ran..... bei mir hat die XT den sprung von 740mm auf 780mm verkrafftet. Allerdings fahre ich die XT vom Stereo am Acid.... Leitung ist aber 1:1 übernommen....

Selber fahre ich aktuell einen Answer Pro Taper 780 1" am Stereo und den Vector high10 12° am HT
Der Syntace ist echt ganz angenehm zu fahren. Werde ich eventuell,testweise, ans Stereo zügeln...


----------



## McFirehead (19. März 2017)

@Zerzal War es eine große Umstellung mit 12°? Wie verändert sich die Sitzposition und das allgemeine Fahrverhalten?
Fahr ja momentan den RaceFace Chester mit 1" Rise, 6° Up- und 9° Backsweep und bin da sehr unschlüssig wie ich die Werte auf den größeren Lenker übertragen kann.


----------



## Zerzal (19. März 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> @Zerzal War es eine große Umstellung mit 12°? Wie verändert sich die Sitzposition und das allgemeine Fahrverhalten?
> Fahr ja momentan den RaceFace Chester mit 1" Rise, 6° Up- und 9° Backsweep und bin da sehr unschlüssig wie ich die Werte auf den größeren Lenker übertragen kann.


Ich habe es einfach gemacht.... so nach dem Motto versuch macht klug, und es war gut. Mehr Backsweep schadet einem mehr breiteren Lenker eigentlich nicht... Hände knicken nicht so stark ab. Finde 12º jetzt auch nicht sooo viel mehr als 9º.... Denke auf dem Hobby Level sind diese Zahlen zu vernachlässigen. Es muss ich einfach gut anfühlen, aber das findest halt nur beim ausprobieren raus... 

Am Fahrverhalten hat sich da nicht viel geändert, finde ich, ausser das es meinen Händen besser geht... Ist schwer zu beschreiben. Es fühlt sich einfach gut an....  Die Breite merkt man schon eher... Laufruhiger und weniger kraft beim Lenken. Dafür mehr Widerstand wenn es windet. Sitzposition kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich auch noch paar Spacer nach oben transferiert habe... Weniger Rise und / oder Upsweep würde eine Sportlichere Sitzposition wohl begünstigen...je nachdem welche Rahmengröße du hast, hat Cube da anständig Spacer runtergemacht... 
Bild findest sonst unter Fotos....


----------



## Zerzal (24. März 2017)

Mein 2015er Race, ready für 2017..... 





Neu sind, MM / RRazor, ZTR Flow mk3, SunRace Kassette und n zweiten Token in der Pike. Service wurde auch gemacht. Bremsen / Gabel / Dämpfer... alles wieder 1a...  KB wird wohl noch gegen ein Absolut Black Oval getauscht...  
13.85kg der Bock....


----------



## McFirehead (25. März 2017)

@Zerzal Schicker Aufbau und tolle Upgrades. Der LFS ist echt schick

Ich kann nur mit kleinen Updates in 2017 an den Start gehen:
Neuer Syntace Vector high 10
Esi Grip Extra Chunkey
Wenn der MM abgefahren ist wird der neue Baron Project aufgezogen und getestet.

Und ich muss mich zurück halten, das ich nicht in einem Moment des Kaufrausch´s mir eine neue MT5 oder MT7 sowie einen 1x11 Antrieb ans Rad schraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (26. März 2017)

@McFirehead sind das die Atlas Pedale? Falls ja, wie taugen sie dir? 

Man hört viel unterschiedliches, große Auflagefläche und Gript toll, Verarbeitung bei einem top beim andern schlecht.


----------



## McFirehead (26. März 2017)

@Orby Ja sind die Atlas Pedale.
Ich bin mit dem Grip zufrieden und sie lassen sich super ziehen, in Kombination mit meinen Five Ten.
Hab als Vergleich aber nur die Saint Pedale.
Vearbeitung ist echt Top. Hab sie jetzt in der 2. Sasion und bis jetzt keinen Pin verloren


----------



## Zerzal (26. März 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> @Zerzal Schicker Aufbau und tolle Upgrades. Der LFS ist echt schick


Danke, ja der LRS fetzt...  



McFirehead schrieb:


> Ich kann nur mit kleinen Updates in 2017 an den Start gehen:


Die besten upgrades sind die kleinen feinen, die ne menge bringen  



McFirehead schrieb:


> Neuer Syntace Vector high 10


Sehr geil, wie fährt sich die Kiste mit dem tieferen Cockpit? 



Orby schrieb:


> @McFirehead sind das die Atlas Pedale? Falls ja, wie taugen sie dir?
> 
> Man hört viel unterschiedliches, große Auflagefläche und Gript toll, Verarbeitung bei einem top beim andern schlecht.


Problematisch, sollen vor allem die Lager sein....  Schau dir mal die Boomslang an... hatte ich in Bamberg schon in der Hand, und ich bereue es echt sie nicht gleich mitgenommen zu haben... Hier bei uns natürlich wieder schwer und nur teuer zu beschaffen... Der schwarze Piepmatz, ist höchst zu frieden wie ich das verstanden habe  



McFirehead schrieb:


> Hab sie jetzt in der 2. Sasion und bis jetzt keinen Pin verloren


Dann fährst du zu brav....  Oder deinen Trail fehlen die Steine 

@Orby Das "TNEMOB" Training schreitet gut voran.... Es wird besser und besser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Auf der Home Runde eben eine PR nach der anderen hingeknallt


----------



## Zerzal (26. März 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Und ich muss mich zurück halten, das ich nicht in einem Moment des Kaufrausch´s mir eine neue MT5 oder MT7 sowie einen 1x11 Antrieb ans Rad schraube


Also falls du dich nicht zurückhalten kannst...  Die MT5 reicht dicke, schau sie dir aber vorher gut an, die Hebel sind grauenhaft gross.... ich persönlich, würde die Sait jederzeit wieder kaufen  Oder wenn ich mal besoffen bin, ne Direttissima.......
Den schritt zu 1x11 bereue ich absolut nicht.... Je nach wie fit du bist, könnte man auch günstig mit nem OneUp hack auf 1x10 umbauen....  Aber wenn man sich die Shimano Preise so anschaut, ist auch nicht die Welt...


----------



## McFirehead (26. März 2017)

@Zerzal  Tiefes Cockpit ist irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ich fühl mich wohler und kann mit dem Bike mehr spielen. Klingt komisch aber fühlt sich einfach geil an.
Ja mit den Pedalen hatte ich nur 2 mal Bodenkontakt und dann auch nur mit Wurzel, aber toi,toi dass die Pins bleiben.
Den Umbau auf 1x11 werde ich glaub erst vollziehen wenn was an meinem 2x10 Aufbau kaputt geht.
Was ist der OneUp Hack? Würde eventuell bei meiner Freundin helfen, die fährt aktuell 1x10.
Ja mit der Bremse ist das so ne Sache.
Hab meine XT am Wochenende entlüftet, aber sie kommt mir noch sehr soft vor und ich muss den Lenker weit ziehen.
Leerweg hab ich komplett raus. Denk mit einer 4 Kolben Bremse würde das ein weing anders laufen und die Preise für ein M5 Set liegen ja mometan bei 160-180€ ohne Scheiben und die MT7 liegt da 100 Euro drüber. Weiß net ob sich das wirklich lohnen würde.
Mal sehn was die Zeit bringt und ob ich wirklich irgendwann das Geld ausgebe


----------



## Zerzal (26. März 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Tiefes Cockpit ist irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ich fühl mich wohler und kann mit dem Bike mehr spielen. Klingt komisch aber fühlt sich einfach geil an.


Top wenn es sich für die gut anfühlt... Das es verspielter ist glaube ich dir sofort...  Hast den 8 oder den 12er? Ich hab den am HT, überlege schon den testweise mal ans Stereo zu schrauben....



McFirehead schrieb:


> Ja mit den Pedalen hatte ich nur 2 mal Bodenkontakt und dann auch nur mit Wurzel, aber toi,toi dass die Pins bleiben.


 Wurzeln werden die schon weg stecken.... Und wenn mal einer ab ist, machst eben nen neuen rein. Die haben ja ne Sollbruchstelle....
An meinen Skywalkern sind mittlerweile mehrere Pins mit 2K eingeklebt weil die Gewinde am Arsch sind.... Egal, ich fahr die bis ich was finde wo ich nicht widerstehen kann, oder die Dinger abfallen...



McFirehead schrieb:


> Den Umbau auf 1x11 werde ich glaub erst vollziehen wenn was an meinem 2x10 Aufbau kaputt geht.


Das kann bei deinen XT Parts Unterumständen, durchaus eine Weile dauern   Aber, falls du Dort noch nichts gemacht hast, ist sicher demnächst mal ne neue Kette, Züge und eventuell ne Kassette fällig... Dann würde ich das gleich in eifach Parts investieren... 



McFirehead schrieb:


> Was ist der OneUp Hack? Würde eventuell bei meiner Freundin helfen, die fährt aktuell 1x10.
> Ja mit der Bremse ist das so ne Sache.


Klingt als hätte Sie den schon   Der *OneUp Hack* macht aus einem 2x10, einen 1x10 Antrieb. Da wird ein 40 oder 42 Ritzel hinter die Kassette geschoben, dafür fallen vorne zwei weg. 15/17 werden dann durch ein 16er ersetzt... Dann hast du einen 11-42 Kassette halt einfach nur mit 10 Gängen.... Brauchst aber kein neues Schaltwerk und auch keinen Shifter.... An der Kurbel kommt dann eifach ein 1fach Blatt hin.... fetisch...
Schaltet nich ganz so Smooth wie das Original, aber mann kann gut damit fahren.... Stammt mehr noch aus Zeiten als der Weg zu 1x11 eigentlich nur über Sram, und damit recht teuer, führte...  



McFirehead schrieb:


> Hab meine XT am Wochenende entlüftet, aber sie kommt mir noch sehr soft vor und ich muss den Lenker weit ziehen.


Eventuell nochmal one way entlüften?



McFirehead schrieb:


> Denk mit einer 4 Kolben Bremse würde das ein weing anders laufen und die Preise für ein M5 Set liegen ja mometan bei 160-180€ ohne Scheiben und die MT7 liegt da 100 Euro drüber. Weiß net ob sich das wirklich lohnen würde.


Haut schon mehr rein...  Wie gesagt, die 5er reicht dicke.... Bin beide schon gefahren 5 und7. Habe keine Unterschied festgestellt... Aber die Hebel, *grauenhaft*.... Es gibt jetzt zwar auch kleinere, wenn ich nicht irre sind die aber separat zu kaufen... Viele machen sich Shimano Hebel an die MT...




McFirehead schrieb:


> Mal sehn was die Zeit bringt und ob ich wirklich irgendwann das Geld ausgebe


Sprich nicht davon.... Die letzten Wochen waren Bike-technisch doch eher kostenintensiv....

Edit: 15/17 werden durch ein 16er ersetzt... Hab's korrigiert...


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. März 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Danke, ja der LRS fetzt...


Und der von Mavic erst... 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Die besten upgrades sind die kleinen feinen, die ne menge bringen


Nur gibt es die so selten...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Boomslang an... hatte ich in Bamberg schon in der Hand, und ich bereue es echt sie nicht gleich mitgenommen zu haben... Hier bei uns natürlich wieder schwer und nur teuer zu beschaffen... Der schwarze Piepmatz, ist höchst zu frieden wie ich das verstanden habe


Der 'schwarze Piepmatz' setzt gleich zum Sturzflug an...
Außerdem habe ich @Orby die Teile schon empfohlen! 
Vermute, sie sind ihm zu schwer...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Dann fährst du zu brav....  Oder deinen Trail fehlen die Steine


Schließ nicht immer von dir auf andere...
Nicht jeder hat so eine materialverschleißende/-zerstörende fahrweise! 


McFirehead schrieb:


> Und ich muss mich zurück halten, das ich nicht in einem Moment des Kaufrausch´s mir eine neue MT5 oder MT7





Zerzal schrieb:


> Die MT5 reicht dicke, schau sie dir aber vorher gut an, die Hebel sind grauenhaft gross...


Die MT5 und MT7 unterschieden sich (von der Bremskraft) nur durch den Hebel!
Das Überstzungsverhältnis ist leicht anders, sodass die MT7 noch etwas kräftiger zupackt.
Wenn, würde ich allerdings eher zum 1-Finger-Hebel oder einem Umbau auf Shigura raten.
Wie @Zerzal schon sagte, ist die Ergonomie der 2-Finger-Hebel nicht jedermanns Sache...


----------



## Zerzal (27. März 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Und der von Mavic erst...


Den hat es ja eher zerfetzt....  
Aber um dem auch was gutes zu lassen, der Reifen ist nicht vom Horn gesprungen.... Und dass obwohl ich dann das Rad ca. 1-1.5km den Wanderweg runter schieben musste... Alls die alten LRS oder der Sun, hätte da nicht mitgemacht.... Die sind ja abgefallen, sobald die Luft raus war....  



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Nur gibt es die so selten...


Ja, leider.... Und die, die es gibt, hat man meist schon  



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Der 'schwarze Piepmatz' setzt gleich zum Sturzflug an...


 Hast mir die Morgendliche Dogyrunde mit einem Grinsen versüsst....  



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich
> 
> @Orby die Teile schon empfohlen!


Manchmal braucht es mehr Nachdruck....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Vermute, sie sind ihm zu schwer...


Carboner eben.... 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Schließ nicht immer von dir auf andere...
> Nicht jeder hat so eine materialverschleißende/-zerstörende fahrweise!


 pööse....  



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> ie MT5 und MT7 unterschieden sich (von der Bremskraft) nur durch den Hebel!
> Das Überstzungsverhältnis ist leicht anders, sodass die MT7 noch etwas kräftiger zupackt.


Hab da wie gesagt keinen Unterschied festgestellt... Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, die MT% war mit Saint, die 7er, mit Original Hebeln ausgestattet.... 


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wie
> 
> @Zerzal schon sagte, ist die Ergonomie der 2-Finger-Hebel nicht jedermanns Sache...


 lustig finde ich, wie die Magura Hebel Fahrer immer über die *1.5 *Finger Hebel der Shimano's witzeln....  

So, ich muss jetzt aufs Bike, bevor das schwarze Vögelchen zu schlägt.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. März 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Den hat es ja eher zerfetzt....


Das meinte ich doch...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Aber um dem auch was gutes zu lassen, der Reifen ist nicht vom Horn gesprungen.... Und dass obwohl ich dann das Rad ca. 1-1.5km den Wanderweg runter schieben musste...


YEAH!  


Zerzal schrieb:


> Alls die alten LRS oder der Sun, hätte da nicht mitgemacht.... Die sind ja abgefallen, sobald die Luft raus war....


Stimmt, dass ist mir auch aufgefallen! Nix gut...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Hast mir die Morgendliche Dogyrunde mit einem Grinsen versüsst....





Zerzal schrieb:


> Manchmal braucht es mehr Nachdruck....


SO...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Carboner eben....


 


Zerzal schrieb:


> lustig finde ich, wie die Magura Hebel Fahrer immer über die *1.5 *Finger Hebel der Shimano's witzeln....


Wenn man sonst nichts zu lachen hat...


Zerzal schrieb:


> So, ich muss jetzt aufs Bike, bevor das schwarze Vögelchen zu schlägt.....


Der kreist über dir und schlägt zu, wenn du es am wenigsten erwartest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (27. März 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Stimmt, dass ist mir auch aufgefallen! Nix gut...


Allerdings.... Und gerade beim günstigen Mavic, der garnich als Tubeless gekennzeichnet ist, ist das schon ganz net...  Bei der ZTR musst schon regelrecht Gewalt anwenden das der Reifen raus springt So mag ich das ....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> SO...










Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wenn man sonst nichts zu lachen hat...


Wenigstens haben sie was... Gewisse Guids  haben nichts  



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Der kreist über dir und schlägt zu, wenn du es am wenigsten erwartest!


Es hatte vorhin wirklich überaus viele Raben am Himmel


----------



## rider1970 (27. März 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Mein 2015er Race, ready für 2017.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich auch am überlegen bin auf 1x11 umzubauen ein paar fragen:
Kassette ist die sunrace 11-46 wenn ich das richtig sehe? Kannst du schon was sagen zur schaltperformance? Was ist momentan für ein Kb drauf? Oval überlege ich mir auch wegen meinen Knien...Passt die Kettenlinie bei dir oder musstest du irgendwas ändern?


----------



## McFirehead (27. März 2017)

@Zerzal 




Zerzal schrieb:


> Top wenn es sich für die gut anfühlt... Das es verspielter ist glaube ich dir sofort...  Hast den 8 oder den 12er? Ich hab den am HT, überlege schon den testweise mal ans Stereo zu schrauben....



Ich hab den 12er. Bau ihn mal ans Stereo und versuch es 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Die MT5 und MT7 unterschieden sich (von der Bremskraft) nur durch den Hebel!
> Das Überstzungsverhältnis ist leicht anders, sodass die MT7 noch etwas kräftiger zupackt.
> Wenn, würde ich allerdings eher zum 1-Finger-Hebel oder einem Umbau auf Shigura raten.
> Wie
> ...



Danke ihr beiden. Wenn ich mich für eine Magura entscheiden würde, wäre der 1-Finger Hebel Pflicht.

@Black-Falcon : Seit wann gibt es eigentlich das Cube Fritzz in der Farbe des Action Team?


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. März 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


>


Da wird Orby aber begeistert sein...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Es hatte vorhin wirklich überaus viele Raben am Himmel


Siehste... 


McFirehead schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon : Seit wann gibt es eigentlich das Cube Fritzz in der Farbe des Action Team?


Ist eine Sonderedition für die Werksfahrer...
Sind die Jungs vom Action-Team letztes Jahr in Whistler gefahren!


----------



## McFirehead (27. März 2017)

@Black-Falcon Entschuldige wenn ich so direkt frage, aber bist du dann Werksfahrer für Cube?


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. März 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Entschuldige wenn ich so direkt frage, aber bist du dann Werksfahrer für Cube?


Direkte Antwort: Nein. 
(Nicht bei Cube...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (27. März 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Direkte Antwort: Nein.



Alles Klar
Aber ich finde das Bike in dieser Farbe einfach schick.
Ist eigentlich schade das sowas nicht der breiten Maße zugänglich ist.
Genauso wie die FOX 36 in Orange


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. März 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Aber ich finde das Bike in dieser Farbe einfach schick.


DITO   


McFirehead schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schade das sowas nicht der breiten Maße zugänglich ist.


Dann wäre es doch langweilig...


McFirehead schrieb:


> Genauso wie die FOX 36 in Orange


Die Gabel von Richie kannst doch ersteigern!


----------



## Orby (27. März 2017)

@Black-Falcon @Zerzal  eure Boom sind ja boombastisch schwer 

Das Tretlager vom 160 Stereo ist ja nicht gerade hoch, hab die Pedale, Kurbel, Kettenblatt schon oft irgendwo angeballert. Und beim HPC gibt es kein ISCG, also kein Schutz möglich. 
Ich hab bisher die HT ME03. 11mm dick, Grip gut nur mit 5/10 fahrbar da sie jede Sohle zerlegen, ca. 290 gr und mit 130 Euronen noch OK, gehen jetzt in die dritte Saison, haben aber schon Spiel seit letztem Jahr. China halt. 

Also Wunschpedal, Grip, nicht zu schwer, auch für Schuhgröße 46.5 geeignet, nicht zu dick eher dünn und preislich noch zahlbar, also kein 200 Euro und mehr Pedal. Hab schon paar Ideen wie z.B. das Alutech Pedal, wobei nett und preislich OK, aber nicht so der Hammer. Mal auf der Eruobike schauen. 

Alternativ, ich lerne besser fahren  und baller nicht immer wo dagegen. Glaube Vinschgau und Davos waren die meisten Pins


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. März 2017)

Orby schrieb:


> eure Boom sind ja boombastisch schwer


Naja...
80g mehr als die Atlas sind nicht die Welt! 
Vor allem wenn sie so gut grippen! 
Bin auch von einem 750g Razor auf einen 880g TRS+ umgestiegen und da merkst den Unterschied deutlich mehr...
Dennoch bereue ich es nicht! 
Mein neuer Vorderreifen wird auch ~150g mehr wiegen! Wen juckts, wenn das Bike insgesamt besser bergab geht... 
Dafür ist allerdings mein LRS rund 400g leichter geworden...

Ich verstehe dich natürlich! Du fährst ausgedehnte Touren und willst nicht unnötig Körner verschenken. Würde mir allerdings genau überlegen, wo du sie einsparst...
Wenn du die Boomslang zu schwer findest, nimm die Atlas oder die Vault MG! 

PS: Die ME03 hatte ich ja auch kurze Zeit und fands sie... Naja... Sie ließen Luft nach oben...


----------



## McFirehead (27. März 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> DITO
> 
> Dann wäre es doch langweilig...
> 
> Die Gabel von Richie kannst doch ersteigern!



Wenn ich die bekommen würde, wäre das letzte was damit passieren würde, sie an mein Bike zu schrauben.
Die würde sich in einer Vitrine finden 

@Orby Ich würde dir die Atlas empfehlen. Haben halt den Vorteil das du die Achse wechseln kannst und der Pedalkörper bleibt erhalten.
Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Aber wie Black-Falcon schon sagt, die paar Gramm mehr oder weniger mekt man glaube ich an den Pedalen nicht.


----------



## Black-Falcon (27. März 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Da ich auch am überlegen bin auf 1x11 umzubauen ein paar fragen:
> Kassette ist die sunrace 11-46 wenn ich das richtig sehe? Kannst du schon was sagen zur schaltperformance?


Edit: Da @Zerzal noch nicht antworten konnte…
Die Sunrace schaltet sauber und problemlos, wie die 11-fach XT-Kassette.
Das Schaltwerk muss etwas penibler eingestellt werden, da der Käfig sonst mit der Kassette kollidieren kann.


rider1970 schrieb:


> Passt die Kettenlinie bei dir oder musstest du irgendwas ändern?


Die Kettenlinie sollte mit deiner XT-Kurbel keine Probleme bereiten.
Wenn du sicher gehen willst, such dir ein Single-KB mit angepassten Spacern.


----------



## Zerzal (27. März 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Kassette ist die sunrace 11-46 wenn ich das richtig sehe? Kannst du schon was sagen zur schaltperformance?


Jop, ist eine Sun Race MX8. Performence-Technisch, wäre mir, so wie @Black-Falcon eben sagte, nichts Negatives im vergleich zu XT aufgefallen.


rider1970 schrieb:


> Was ist momentan für ein Kb drauf?


Aktuell ist da noch das alte RF Cinch 28T KB drauf. Kettenlinie Passt soweit, allerdings fahre ich auch nicht mehr die XT Kurbel am Stereo, da ist nicht mehr all zu viel Original dran. Diese XT Kurbel ist am HT montiert, wo die Kettenlinie mit dem Ovalen KB ebenfalls passt. In der Regel sollte bei einem guten KB, welche für die XT Kurbel mit 104mm Lochkreis, falls es sich noch um die alte handelt, die zur KB Grösse passenden Spacer dabei sein...

Bezüglich Oval und Knie, das ist ebenfalls der Grund weshalb ich mir eins zu getan habe. Bin bis jetzt angenehm überrascht, und meine auch, einen deutlichen unterschied zum runden zu merken... Interessanterweise war der Unterschied von Rund auf Oval weniger stark zu spüren als dann von Oval auf Rund.... Denke es wird demnächst eines ans Stereo wandern. Bin mir nur noch der Größe wegen unschlüssig....



McFirehead schrieb:


> Ich hab den 12er. Bau ihn mal ans Stereo und versuch es


Danke, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen.... 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> (Nicht bei Cube...)


Wie mann das nun wieder verstehen muss.....



Orby schrieb:


> Also Wunschpedal, Grip, nicht zu schwer, auch für Schuhgröße 46.5 geeignet, nicht zu dick eher dünn und preislich noch zahlbar, also kein 200 Euro und mehr Pedal.


Skywalker 2oder3.....zB. Leicht und Grip ist ausreichen vorhanden...
Aber wegen etwas Spiel im Lager würde ich keine Pedale tauschen.... Nicht solange es noch akzeptabel dreht. Beim Fahren merkst das doch e nicht wirklich....



McFirehead schrieb:


> Wenn ich die bekommen würde, wäre das letzte was damit passieren würde, sie an mein Bike zu schrauben.
> Die würde sich in einer Vitrine finden


Ich würde mit dem Geld was die kosten würde, nen schönen Bike Urlaub mit meiner Pike machen.... 



McFirehead schrieb:


> Haben halt den Vorteil das du die Achse wechseln kannst und der Pedalkörper bleibt erhalten.


Glaube die Booms sind auch teilweise wechselbar... KA was alles geht. Die haben doch den Schacht um an die Lager oder sowas zu kommen ?


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Edit: Da
> 
> @Zerzal noch nicht antworten konnte…


 War noch im ZOO  



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wenn du sicher gehen willst, such dir ein Single-KB mit angepassten Spacern.


Würde dann sowieso ein Narrowide empfehlen... zB: RF... Und wenn es Oval sein soll, kommen ja eigentlich nur OneUp oder Absolut Black in Frage. Dort sied die KB's glaube ich bereits Kettenlienienoptimiert


----------



## rider1970 (28. März 2017)

@Zerzal und Black falcon 
Besten Dank für die Infos, hab zwar auch keine xt kurbel am rad, aber die Lk sind ja gleich bei meiner rf


----------



## Zerzal (28. März 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> @Zerzal und Black falcon
> Besten Dank für die Infos, hab zwar auch keine xt kurbel am rad, aber die Lk sind ja gleich bei meiner rf


Bitte.... was hast den für ein Radel...? Das Pro? Die Neue M8000, hat LK96mm,und kost nicht die Welt, sollte sie in dein Tretlager passen... Da gibts mittlerwrile n Haufen Blätter zu....
Alternativ ne RF Aeffect. Da könnte man dann Chinch KBs verwenden. Sehr elegant.. Beide haben ne 24mm Achse.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (28. März 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> was hast den für ein Radel...? Das Pro?


Guckst du Foto! 
Cube Stereo Super HPC 160 Race 2013 
Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, eine Race Face Evolve Kurbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (28. März 2017)

Nein, ich fahre doch einen Plastik hobel von 2013 
Original war da ne 785 er Xt drin, hab ich aber gleich geändert nachdem ich das Rad letztes Jahr gebraucht gekauft habe da ich lieber 170 er kurbeln fahre

Edit, BF war schneller!


----------



## Zerzal (28. März 2017)

Alles klar..... dann solltest ja alle Optionen offen haben


----------



## peter-dd (10. April 2017)

Nach langer Abstinenz, sag ich mal wieder - Hallo. Außerdem gibt's gleich mal ne Frage hinterher. Diejenigen, die die wunderschönen SunRingel auf tubeless gerüstet haben, welche Bandstärke habt ihr verwendet? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (10. April 2017)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Nach langer Abstinenz, sag ich mal wieder - Hallo. Außerdem gibt's gleich mal ne Frage hinterher. Diejenigen, die die wunderschönen SunRingel auf tubeless gerüstet haben, welche Bandstärke habt ihr verwendet?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Morgen....

Ich hatte die NoTubes 21mm drin... Das ist wohl das Minimum..... Hat gereicht, aber ich würde wohl eher noch mit dem 25er probieren.... das könnte dem Reifen eventuell zu einem besseren sitz verhelfen.

Die Sache wird zwar dicht, aber sobald die Luft raus ist, fällt der Reifen quasi von der Felge. Der Unterschied zu echten Tubeless Felgen ist gewaltig. Ausserdem hebt es den bei Seitenbelastung auch gerne mal kurz weg, so das Milch an der Flanke austritt. Also mach 10-20ml mehr rein. Das dauert ne weile bis das rundum sauber dicht ist

Auch waren meine Lager jetzt nach 2 Jahren ziemlich "rau", checken....  Zudem sien die Sun echt schwer, einiges mehr als ich dachte. 
Für wenig Geld gibts ne dt E-1900/1700 die sollte die Sun in allen bereichen deklassieren.... nur so al denk Ansatz, bereue den Wechsel auf die Flow nicht die Bohne 

Ist vielleicht ne Überlegung wert, bevor man sich die Mühe macht, und dann trotzdem was neues will/braucht....

Gruss


----------



## peter-dd (10. April 2017)

Na die Felgen schau ich mir mal an - danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (10. April 2017)

peter-dd schrieb:


> Na die Felgen schau ich mir mal an - danke für die schnelle Antwort
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Bitte, mach das. Schau mal bei Actionsport vorbei, dort kannst sie dir nach Wunsch zusammenspeichen 
Für dich als Alpencrosser sind sicher auch die neuen Breiteren Exemplare interessant....


----------



## peter-dd (10. April 2017)

Das mach ich gleich mal... Das race ist so schön pflegeleicht, dass hat sicher langsam mal ne Aufwertung verdient... Nicht imm r nur die anderen [emoji57]


----------



## Werratte (21. April 2017)

Servus Beinander, ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, für meinen Junior ein 2015er Stereo HPA Pro zu kaufen. Hab noch ein neues aufgetrieben.
Zu den Komponenten hab ich ein paar Fragen.
Mein Junior ist mit 55kg noch recht leicht. Hat man mit dem Manitou-Dämpfer eine Chance auf ein brauchbares Setup?
Ist der Dämpfer zuverlässig?
Die Sattelstütze ist minimal zu lang. Kann man die traveln?
Alles andere macht mir eigentlich keine Sorgen. Das dürfte ich in den Griff kriegen.
Für eure Hilfe, vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## McFirehead (22. April 2017)

Hallo @Werratte

https://www.manitoumtb.com/assets/Owners Manuals/2011 Shock Owners Manual.pdf

In dem Link hab ich die Anleitung von 2011 mal als Anhang.
Ist die letzte in der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten mit Hublängen für den Sag drin stehen, welche ich finden konnte

Mit dem Gewicht ist schwer zu sagen, da viele Dämpfer da an der unteren Grenze sind.
Ist er mit 55 Kg fahrfertig?

Im Thread gibts ein paar Leute die den Dämpfer fahren und auch gut mit ihm auskommen.
Da kann ich dir leider nicht mehr Angaben machen, aber vllt jemand anders hier.

Zur Sattelstütze kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da ich da keine Sattelstüze kenne welche man wirklich traveln kann.
Sie ist ja variabel Einstellbar, da kann eine Lösung sein sie nur bis zur passenden Höhe ausfahren zu lassen und nicht den ganzen Hub auszunutzen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein wenig behilflich sein

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (22. April 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Hallo @Werratte
> 
> https://www.manitoumtb.com/assets/Owners Manuals/2011 Shock Owners Manual.pdf
> 
> ...


Ja hast du. Jedes bisschen an Information hilft. 
Danke dir.


----------



## Zerzal (22. April 2017)

@Werratte
Der Vorteil von Kindern ist, sie wachsen da rein... Weiss ich, spreche aus Erfahrung!

Der Dämpfer, 55kg ist nicht viel, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das es die eint oder andere Frau gibt, die auch nicht viel mehr hat..... von da her....
Notfalls könnte man sich mal über ein Custom Tune informieren. Ich habe keine Ahnung von Manitu, weiss nur das er nicht sooo der brüller sein soll. Aber das ist a) Subjektiv, und b) beim Thema Kind, wohl zu vernachlässigen....

Ansonsten beim User Lord Helmchen anfragen, dann sollte man einen Dämpfer passgenau auf den Jungen erwerben können. Ist halt mit Kosten verbunden.....

Versuch macht Klug....

Zur Vario, ich nehme an sie ist Komplet in den Rahmen versenkt, aber der obere Teil ausgefahren, zu lang?
Wäre mir neu das man sie Travel kann.
Aber du kannst wie bereits erwähnt, sie nicht ganz ausfahren lassen. Allerdings wäre das wohl eine etwas mühsame Lösung....
Jetzt könnte man einerseits eine andere Vario suchen, die von den Massen passt, was sicher auch wieder ein paar € kosten dürfte, oder aber, man macht halt bis die Beine lang genug sind, eine normale Stütze mit eine Schnellspanner Verschluss rein....

Dann dürfte dem Fahrspass von Junior ja nichts mehr im Weg stehen...


----------



## Black-Falcon (22. April 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ansonsten beim User Lord Helmchen anfragen


Lord Helmchen ist aus dem Endkundengeschäft raus!
Nimmt nur noch Aufträge von Bestandskunden an...


----------



## Zerzal (22. April 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Lord Helmchen ist aus dem Endkundengeschäft raus!
> Nimmt nur noch Aufträge von Bestandskunden an...


Oooa, Krass.....


----------



## Werratte (23. April 2017)

Das mit der Stütze werd ich wohl mit einem passenden Riemen zwischen Sattel und Rahmen lösen. Noch dazu wird mich  wohl mein älterer Sohn auch mal mit dem Bike begleiten. Da passt die Stütze dann.
Wenn der Dämpfer nicht mitspielt fliegt er eben raus - oder beim Marcus Klausmann auf die Werkbank. Je nach Preis/Leistung.
Mal sehen, was da in der nächsten Zeit draus wird.
Erstmal bin ich (und die Jungs) froh, dass ich die Oberfinanzdirektoratsvorsitzende (im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch auch “Frau“ genannte) überzeugen konnte...


----------



## Zerzal (23. April 2017)

Werratte schrieb:


> Das mit der Stütze werd ich wohl mit einem passenden Riemen zwischen Sattel und Rahmen lösen.


Keine dunne Idee..... Aber, ich würde irgend einen Gummi in den Riemen ein arbeiten damit der Riemen im eingefahrenen Zustand nicht allzu lose rumhängt. Da hätte ich ehrlich gesagt bedenken, das der mal Anker spielen könnte. 
Obs der Stütze gut tut...? Keine Ahnung, das müsste der ja eigentlich egal sein... 






Werratte schrieb:


> die Oberfinanzdirektoratsvorsitzende




Glücklicherweise hab ich da schon vor längerem eine Demokratischediktatur eingeführt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (23. April 2017)

Ich hau dann mal ein Bild raus, wenn ich die Stütze gebändigt habe. Jetz muss ich erst die Gaudi mit dem Bike-Leasing abwickeln und dann geht's los.


----------



## Black-Falcon (23. April 2017)

Werratte schrieb:


> Oberfinanzdirektoratsvorsitzende


 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Demokratischediktatur


Ihr lasst die Frauen da mitreden?!
Gaanz dünnes Eis...
Bei mir gibt es immer nur eine Antwort: "_Das *muss *so sein und ich *brauche *das!_"


----------



## Zerzal (23. April 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ihr lasst die Frauen da mitreden?!


Deshalb ja...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Demokratischediktatur


Da kommt das *muss* und ich *brauche* das, nur im Ernstfall zum Einsatz, und das dann auch völlig legitim


----------



## Zerzal (23. April 2017)

Werratte schrieb:


> Ich hau dann mal ein Bild raus,


Immer her damit.... Finde, das ist sowieso das was hier gelegentlich fehlt...


----------



## Werratte (23. April 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Immer her damit.... Finde, das ist sowieso das was hier gelegentlich fehlt...


...na gut, auch wenn es hier nicht wirklich passt. Zumindest ist es aktuell. Vor zwei Wochen im Vinschgau.
Anhang anzeigen 596917


----------



## Zerzal (23. April 2017)

Werratte schrieb:


> ...na gut, auch wenn es hier nicht wirklich passt. Zumindest ist es aktuell. Vor zwei Wochen im Vinschgau.
> Anhang anzeigen 596917


Sehe nichts.....


----------



## Werratte (23. April 2017)

...stimmt. Is weg. 
Ich probiers nochmal.


----------



## Zerzal (23. April 2017)

Passt wirklich nicht..... 
Trotzdem geiles Bild...... 

Ichlefere mal den Kontrast dazu...


 
Und ja, das is n 160er Stereo


----------



## Werratte (23. April 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Passt wirklich nicht.....
> Trotzdem geiles Bild......
> 
> Ichlefere mal den Kontrast dazu...
> ...


Selten war das Wort Kontrast so treffend platziert...


----------



## Zerzal (23. April 2017)

Werratte schrieb:


> Selten war das Wort Kontrast so treffend platziert...




Is sogar aktueller als deins.... is von letztem Dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (23. April 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Is sogar aktueller als deins.... is von letztem Dienstag


... puaah - bei solchen Bedingungen schmeiß ich meinen alten Kadaver nicht auf's Bike - nö nö nö!
Dann lieber Staub fressen. War ein MEGA-fettes Event


----------



## Zerzal (23. April 2017)

Werratte schrieb:


> ... puaah - bei solchen Bedingungen schmeiß ich meinen alten Kadaver nicht auf's Bike - nö nö nö!


Ach war eigentlich ganz friedlich...  Ausserdem, musste ich die vergangene Zwangs-Pause kompensieren  


Werratte schrieb:


> Dann lieber Staub fressen. War ein MEGA-fettes Event


A, Stau auf m Trail  nice, fast wie Zuhause


----------



## Werratte (23. April 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ach war eigentlich ganz friedlich...  Ausserdem, musste ich die vergangene Zwangs-Pause kompensieren
> 
> A, Stau auf m Trail  nice, fast wie Zuhause


Och, so wirklicher Stau war eigentlich nie. Das waren rund 100 Leute, die aber in handlichen Gruppen von rund 10 Leuten auf den Trail gegangen sind. Nicht mal bei der mittäglichen Grillung auf dem Bild gab es echten Stau. Da wurden alle zusammengeshuttelt.
Promis waren auch mit am Start. Am Sonntag vormittags bin ich nochmal mit einer 10er-Gruppe den Holy Hansen runter.
In unserer Gruppe war der Marcus Klausmann dabei. War ziemlich schwungvoll 
Meine Strava-Zeiten haben jedenfalls einen kleinen Absturz gehabt.


----------



## McFirehead (2. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute,

es ist nun amtlich: Mein Cube bekommt eine MT7 und meine XT wird verkauft. Ich hoffe das sie die Woche ankommt.
Wenn sie da ist, werde ich berichten


----------



## McFirehead (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute.

Heute ist meine MT7 ans Rad gewandert. Probefahrt steht noch aus aber vom Gefühl her ist sie klasse.
Die 2-Finger Hebel finde ich in Kombi mit dem Magura Shiftmix doch sehr passend. Mal sehn wie es auf dem Trail aussieht.


----------



## Black-Falcon (10. Mai 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> und meine XT wird verkauft.


Kleiner Tip: Wenn es dir nicht auf das Geld ankommt, würde ich die XT behalten!
Falls du morgen ein zweit/dritt-Bike aufbauen willst, hast eine anständige Bremse auf Lager. 
Die neue XT(R) macht teilweise Ärger und von Sram musst du auch keine Wunder erwarten...


McFirehead schrieb:


> Heute ist meine MT7 ans Rad gewandert. Probefahrt steht noch aus aber vom Gefühl her ist sie klasse.
> Die 2-Finger Hebel finde ich in Kombi mit dem Magura Shiftmix doch sehr passend. Mal sehn wie es auf dem Trail aussieht.


Viel Spaß mit den neuen Stoppern! 
Dein Leitungs-Wirrwarr solltest du allerdings mal 'optimieren'... 
Nicht das sich noch ein Tier darin verfängt!


----------



## Zerzal (10. Mai 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Dein Leitungs-Wirrwarr solltest du allerdings mal 'optimieren'...
> Nicht das sich noch ein Tier darin verfängt!


Würd ich auch meinen..... 

Ich persönlich würde mir für den Dämpfer noch das Hebelchen besorgen und die Remote entfernen....

Ansonsten viel Spass... 

Ps. gibt es nicht auch grüne Ringe für die MT7  Nicht das die gelben jetzt schei... daher kommen.... aber nur so...


----------



## McFirehead (11. Mai 2017)

Ja die Leitung für die Vorderradbremse ist ein wenig zu lang, schande über mein Haupt.
Muss ich nochmal ein wenig kürzen. Muss die Bremse auch noch bissel ausrichten, da ich sie nicht 100% schleiffrei bekomme.
Freu mich schon sie dieses Jahr in Saalbach austesten zu dürfen.
@Zerzal : Ja der Remote stört mich auch, aber ich find da nix zum Umbau. Mal sehn.

Ja grüne Ringe gibt´s, aber find die neon einfach nur hammer


----------



## Zerzal (11. Mai 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> @Zerzal : Ja der Remote stört mich auch, aber ich find da nix zum Umbau. Mal sehn


Ich meinte es gibt bei Fox das Hebelchen zum nach kaufen.... dann gehts ohne Remote. Hat das nicht @Ghostrider_ damals umgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (11. Mai 2017)

Okay, da muss ich mal nachschaun.
Wenn nicht mal Fox kontaktieren, weil ich den Remote eigentlich kaum bis nie nutze.
Danke dir


----------



## Black-Falcon (12. Mai 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich meinte es gibt bei Fox das Hebelchen zum nach kaufen.... dann gehts ohne Remote. Hat das nicht @Ghostrider_ damals umgebaut?


Yup! 


McFirehead schrieb:


> Ja der Remote stört mich auch, aber ich find da nix zum Umbau.


Mit diesem Hebel sollte das funktionieren.
Hier hast eine technische Zeichnung dazu, falls du das Teil mal zerlegen möchtest...

PS: Im Zweifel frag lieber mal bei Fox direkt an. Vielleicht machen die dir einen besseren Preis...


----------



## Zerzal (12. Mai 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Mit diesem Hebel sollte das funktionieren.
> Hier hast eine technische Zeichnung dazu, falls du das Teil mal zerlegen möchtest...


 Hatte das irgendwie günstiger in Erinnerung.... dachte der war so 70€ rum.....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PS: Im Zweifel frag lieber mal bei Fox direkt an. Vielleicht machen die dir einen besseren Preis...


Würd ich auch machen. Eventuel kannst was Dealen. Zb. Gleich n Service machen und un diesem Zug gleich den umbau...!?  Keine Ahnung wie zuvorkommend Fox ist


----------



## McFirehead (12. Mai 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Yup!
> 
> Mit diesem Hebel sollte das funktionieren.
> Hier hast eine technische Zeichnung dazu, falls du das Teil mal zerlegen möchtest...
> ...



Also der Preis ist echt hoch.
Werde die Remote bis zum nächsten Service dran lassen und dann mal mit Fox reden.

@Black-Falcon Danke für die beiden Links.
Wo bekommst du solche Zeichnungen bloß her frag ich mich


----------



## Zerzal (12. Mai 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Also der Preis ist echt hoch.


Ist hoch ja, stimmt, aber, hast du nicht eben ne MT7 gekauft? Obwohl es ne MT5 wohl auch getan hätte  Kommt natürlich in diesem Fall immer auf den Nerv Faktor der Remote und der Kabele an 



McFirehead schrieb:


> Wo bekommst du solche Zeichnungen bloß her frag ich mich


Vermutlich in den Tiefen des Fox HP Durcheinanders..... oder er hat n Log in vom Händler  Falls es das bei Fox gibt


----------



## Black-Falcon (12. Mai 2017)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Also der Preis ist echt hoch.
> Werde die Remote bis zum nächsten Service dran lassen und dann mal mit Fox reden.





McFirehead schrieb:


> Danke für die beiden Links.





McFirehead schrieb:


> Wo bekommst du solche Zeichnungen bloß her frag ich mich





Zerzal schrieb:


> Vermutlich in den Tiefen des Fox HP Durcheinanders..... oder er hat n Log in vom Händler  Falls es das bei Fox gibt


Worüber ihr euch Gedanken macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (13. Mai 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ist hoch ja, stimmt, aber, hast du nicht eben ne MT7 gekauft? Obwohl es ne MT5 wohl auch getan hätte  Kommt natürlich in diesem Fall immer auf den Nerv Faktor der Remote und der Kabele an


Stimmt, aber ich hätte mich geärgert wenn ich mir die MT5 gekauft hätte statt der MT7.


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Worüber ihr euch Gedanken macht...


Ja du bringst auch Sachen hier ein, mit denen man nicht rechnet


----------



## prof.66 (1. September 2017)

Ich muss den Thread mal ausgraben, ich habe ein gutes Angebot für einen Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC Race Rahmen bekommen allerdings ohne Dämpfer. Ich habe Fahrfertig ca 90kg, was für einen Dämpfer könntet ihr mit empfehlen ? 

Hat schonmal jemand den DB Inline versucht ?


----------



## Xplosive1984 (3. September 2017)

Würde dir den Monarch Plus empfehlen aber wenn das ein 2015er HPC ist passt keiner mit AGB rein


----------



## Zerzal (3. September 2017)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Ich muss den Thread mal ausgraben, ich habe ein gutes Angebot für einen Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC Race Rahmen bekommen allerdings ohne Dämpfer. Ich habe Fahrfertig ca 90kg, was für einen Dämpfer könntet ihr mit empfehlen ?
> 
> Hat schonmal jemand den DB Inline versucht ?


Würd mal im SHPC Faden nachfragen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre hat das schon wer versucht. War allerdings soweit ich mich erinnere kein 2015er....


Xplosive1984 schrieb:


> Würde dir den Monarch Plus empfehlen aber wenn das ein 2015er HPC ist passt keiner mit AGB rein


Und ob der Monarch ohne Custom tune mit der Stereo Kinematik harmoniert ist fraglich.


Würde mich mal an einen Cube Händler wenden oder Bikediscount mal ne Mail schreiben ob ein für besagtes Rad passender Dämpfer verfügbar ist.


----------



## prof.66 (3. September 2017)

Alles klar, danke euch. Werde ich mich mal schlau machen


----------



## Spinathatschi (9. September 2017)

Ein fröhliches moin in die Runde!
Nach dem ich nun fast 2 Wochen hier "inkognito" mitgelesen habe, erfolgte unweigerlich meine Anmeldung 
Ich bin 48 Lenze, komme vom Niederrhein und bin quasi ein Frischling.
Habe bis 2012 Kraftsport gemacht und musste leider gesundheitlich damit aufhören. 
Radfahren hat mir allerdings schon immer Spass gemacht und das darf ich noch.
Mangelde Kondition ist momentan noch mein Problem, allerdings arbeite ich wieder in meiner alten Firma, wo es nebst Cheffe 5 weitere Radsportler gibt 
So hab ich mir nun mein gebrauchtes Traumbike zusammen gespart und mit neuwertigen Parts gepimpt, was nicht so einfach war, da ich etwas pingelig bei neuwertigen Parts bin. Habs leider nicht so dicke, denke aber, dass ich kaum besser investieren könnte, als in ein fitnessbringendes Hobby


----------



## Spinathatschi (9. September 2017)

Achja, bin ja im Stereo HPA-Fred daher ein paar Bilder zur momentnen Ausbaustufe.
Nachgerüstet habe ich bei meinem Stereo HPA 160 Pro 18" 2015:
- Pike RCT3 Soloair
- Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair
- Magura MT7 vorn 203 und seit grade	  hinten 203 mit QM26 Adapter
- Magura Einfingerhebel
Bitte nicht lachen, aber das ist nunmal für mich mein Traumbike.
Habe es letztes WE im Bikepark getestet und megaspass damit gehabt.
Lg Spinathatschi


----------



## Zerzal (9. September 2017)

Willkommen im Forum.....

Hübsche Kiste....

Aber....., ohne es madig zu machen,  soweit ich weiss ist der Rahmen nur für 180er scheiben freigegeben. Was übrigens hinten mehr als ausreicht.  Da würd ich mir eher mal über den Vorderreifen Gedanken machen....
Was für ein tune hat der Dämpfer? Mit dem Pigi geht es sich aus?


Lachen tut da keiner! Doch Ich spass

Allzeit gute Fahrt.....


----------



## Spinathatschi (9. September 2017)

Dankeschön
Ich bin ein blutjunger (das ich das nochmal sagen würde ) Anfänger und entschuldige mich schonmal vorab, wenn ich etwas lànger brauche 
Naja, ich bin noch ein ganzschöner Wonneproppen in unserer Gruppe (92kg ohne Klamotten unter 84kg werde ich wohl auch nie kommen) somit zweitschwerster!
Den Reifen war vorher hinten, war wohl ein denkfehler?
Die 180er Scheibe hab ich im Bikepark grün und blau gebremst, hab halt noch etwas unbehagen. Eben auch, weil ich, egal wo und wie, von uns 6 bergab und in Senken immer mit Abstand der schnellste war und ständig auflief in Gruppenfahrten... kann ja nicht nur mein Gewicht sein?
Wusste garnicht das bei 180 schluss ist
Beim Dämpfer fahre ich momentan ca.230psi.
Aber weder bei der Pike noch beim Monarch weis ich bisher was richtig für mich ist (tune?).
Wir fahren auch oft etliche Km zum Trail.
Cheffe (68Jahre) ist letztes Jahr mit dem Rad nach Sardinien und dann in Sardininien noch knapp über 500km gefahren. Und dem ist egal wo mit er fährt... einfach irre


----------



## Black-Falcon (10. September 2017)

Hi @Spinathatschi!
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! 
Wie man sieht hast du schon an den richtigen Stellen angesetzt und die entsprechenden Parts ersetzt.
Würde dir allerdings ebenfalls raten, hinten wieder die 180er Scheibe zu montieren.
Der Großteil der Bremsleistung kommt (im allgemeinen) sowieso über das VR und dort bist du mit MT7 und 203er Scheibe bestens gerüstet.
Als Optimierungsvorschlag würde ich dir noch empfehlen, vorne eine Magic Mary o.ä. zu montieren.
Den zusätzlichen Rollwiderstand wirst du am VR kaum spüren, doch der Gripvorteil ist es sicher wert! 

PS: Später könntest du auch darüber nachdenken, den Lenker zu ersetzen. 740mm sind heute nicht mehr die Welt und ein breiteres Modell bringt mehr Kontrolle und Sicherheit im DH... 

Edit: Zum Fahrwerk…
Der Tune (die Werksabstimmung) deines RS-Dämpfers steht im allg. in einem roten und blauen Kästchen, unterhalb des Piggybacks.
Falls du den Dämpfer im Aftermarket gekauft haben solltest und er nicht aus einem anderem Bike stammt, müsste es allerdings mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein M|M-Tune sein. Dieser ist eigentlich nicht optimal für den Hinterbau des Stereos, doch es gibt einige die damit dennoch zufrieden sind.
Daher würde ich mir diesbezüglich erst mal keinen Kopf machen! Du tastest dich ja noch an das Ganze heran...
Was ich dir empfehlen würde: Besorge dir Volumenspacer für den Dämpfer.
Diese reduzieren das Volumen der Luftkammer und erhöhen so die Endprogression.
Damit verbesserst du das Ansprechverhalten deines Dämpfers, ohne bei kleinen Hindernissen sofort durchzuschlagen. Auch der Rückhalt im mittleren Federweg, wird dadurch verbessert.
Hier, eine kleine How-To dazu: LINK
Das selbe Prinzip gilt bei der Gabel, welche du durch (mitgelieferte) Token anpassen kannst.

Wichtig: Bei arbeiten am Fahrwerk, immer erst den Druck aus der Luftkammer ablassen!

Ansonsten gilt beim Fahrwerk: Du solltest erst mal die Zusammenhänge zwischen dem Luftvolumen, dem jeweiligen Luftdruck und den Einstellungen Compression+Rebound verstehen...
Danach hilft nur noch ausprobieren! Also fahren, Einstellungen verändern und wieder testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (10. September 2017)

Spinathatschi schrieb:


> 92kg ohne Klamotten


So viel ist das nicht 



Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Den Reifen war vorher hinten, war wohl ein denkfehler?


Wenn er n Pace Star ist, dann sicherlich. Der hat weniger Grip als der Trail Star der vorne drauf war / ist... Wie @Black-Falcon schon sagte, mach ne Mary, oder was vergleichbares ran 



Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Die 180er Scheibe hab ich im Bikepark grün und blau gebremst,


Dann bremst du falsch! Hinten braucht es ja nicht viel und das Rad steht. Da würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen ob die richtige Bremsscheibe drauf ist (Material) Jedenfalls denke ich das die 203er deinem Hinterbau auf Dauer schaden wird.... Also, runter mit! Befasse dich besser mal mit der richtigen Brems-Technik. Dann sollte die Scheibe nicht mehr bunt werden.... Möglicherweise war sie auch verschmutzt, dann lässt die Bremsleistung spürbar nach und es möglicherweise kann zu Verfärbungen kommen..... Ich kann dir, genau wie Black versichern das bei der MT7 203/180 dicke reichen...



Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Aber weder bei der Pike noch beim Monarch weis ich bisher was richtig für mich ist


Auf der Pike sollte schon mal ein grober wert für dein Gewicht stehen. Ansonsten 25-30% SAG sind ein gutes anfangs Setup. Beim Monarch musst du das erfahren, da der Sim nicht für die Kinematik des Stereos von haus aus passt. Versuch mal mit 20% SAG.


Spinathatschi schrieb:


> (tune?).


Die Tunes geben Aufschluss über die Härte der Internen Grundeinstellung. Meist wird der Monarch im Freien Handel nur recht soft angeboten.. Irgendwo auf dem Dämpfer wird wohl ein M/H oder M/M in rot und blau aufgedruckt sein... Egal. lassen wir das... wenn es dir taugt ist gut! 
Wenn du da mehr wissen willst, fragst am besten mal den @Black-Falcon... 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PS: Später könntest du auch darüber nachdenken, den Lenker zu ersetzen. 740mm sind heute nicht mehr die Welt und ein breiteres Modell bringt mehr Kontrolle und Sicherheit im DH...


und auf 1x11 oder 1x12 umrüsten  lag dir doch sicherlich auf der Zunge  Spässchen am Rande 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Edit: Zum Fahrwerk…
> Der Tune (die Werksabstimmung) deines RS-Dämpfers steht im allg. in einem roten und blauen Kästchen, unterhalb des Piggybacks.
> Falls du den Dämpfer im Aftermarket gekauft haben solltest und er nicht aus einem anderem Bike stammt, müsste es allerdings mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein M|M-Tune sein. Dieser ist eigentlich nicht optimal für den Hinterbau des Stereos, doch es gibt einige die damit dennoch zufrieden sind.
> Daher würde ich mir diesbezüglich erst mal keinen Kopf machen! Du tastest dich ja noch an das Ganze heran...
> ...


Och, das habe ich erst jetzt gesehen....


----------



## Spinathatschi (17. September 2017)

@Black-Falcon und @Zerzal sorry wegen der späten Rückmeldung!
Vielen Dank für ausführlichen Antworten/Links/Hausaufgaben 

Magic Mary (statt Pacestar ), Volumenspacer beim Monarch, Rückrüstung hinten auf 180er, Pike anpassen habe ich mir schon teilweise zur Brust genommen/bestellt/belesen.

Zu 1x11 habe ich auch etwas gelesen, aber eher zur Umrüstung, die Vorteile verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz. Habe noch serienmäßige 2x10.
Zu welchem Fahrprofil passt den 1x11?  Ich fahre auch mal Mischtouren, wo wir mit unterschiedlichsten Bikes zusammenkommen.

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Molloch77 (17. September 2017)

Ich hab an meinem Stereo das erste Mal 1x11 gefahren und dann war begeistert. Hab aber die Kassette auf eine 9-44 umgerüstet. So wird es noch Tourentauglicher. Mein Einsatzgebiet ist das Fichtelgebirge.

Bin aber trotzdem auf Ebike umgestiegen, weil es mega Spaß macht und man Sachen fahren kann, was sonst nicht funktionieren.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Zerzal (17. September 2017)

Spinathatschi schrieb:


> @Black-Falcon und
> 
> @Zerzal sorry wegen der späten Rückmeldung!
> Vielen Dank für ausführlichen Antworten/Links/Hausaufgaben


Passt schon...


Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Magic Mary (statt Pacestar ),


Falsch.... Mary statt Dampf, oder aber zumindest Trail Star statt Pace Star am Vorderrad.... 
Pace / Trail Star sind / waren die Gummimischungen bei Schwalbe.... Neu heisst das Addix. Also Vorn einen Soft (Orang) und Hinten einen SpeedGrip (Blau) Wenn du mit dem Grip des HD am Vorderrad zufrieden bist, kannst natürlich auch den fahren.... Wichtig ist immer, vorn guter Grip, hinten guter Rollwiderstand...



Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Pike anpassen habe ich mir schon teilweise zur Brust genommen


Was ja fürs erste ganz easy ist.... Besorgt dir n Kumpel der das Rad hält, federe paar mal ein, stell den gummi runter und dann stell dich in die "abfahrt's" Position. Anschließen versuchst du ohne zu wackeln vorsichtig zur Seite zu kippen und stellst ein Bein auf den Boden... Der Gummi sollte nun zwischen 30 und 25 % liegen... Dann hast einen guten Wert für den Anfang... Wenn er das nicht tut, mit der Dämpfer Pumpe Luft in die Gabel pumpen oder ablassen... Unten bei der Roten Schraube kannst mal in die Mitte von Hase und Schildkröte drehen; Klicks zählen, Wenn du dann die Gabel runter drückst und schlagartig los lässt, sollte das Vorderrad gerade so nicht abheben. Der Rest ist Gefühls Sache und musst du beim Fahren finden...



Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Zu 1x11 habe ich auch etwas gelesen, aber eher zur Umrüstung, die Vorteile verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz. Habe noch serienmäßige 2x10.
> Zu welchem Fahrprofil passt den 1x11? Ich fahre auch mal Mischtouren, wo wir mit unterschiedlichsten Bikes zusammenkommen.



Einfachere Schaltlogik, keine doppelten Gänge, weniger Gewicht, weniger anfällig auf Störungen.....  Als Nachteil fehlt in eine Richtung einfach immer etwas... Mittlerweile gibt es Kassetten die dem aber etwas entgegen wirken...
Sprich, wenn du vorn ein kleines Blatt montierest kommst zwar gut den Berg rauf, es fehlt aber im Endspeed in der Eben...  Bei nem grossen Blatt hast mehr Endspeed, dafür auch einen strengere Übersetzung im uphill... Nun gilt es die goldene Mitte zu finden...
Entscheidend ist deine Train und deine Beine 

Ich fahre zB. aktuell ein 30t Oval (wird wohl bald mal ein32t) vorn und eine 11-46 Kassette am Stereo....
An meinem HT fahre ich eine 34t Oval mit einer 11-50 Kassette, hauptsachlich fahre ich in den Alpen / Voralpen....
Der unterschied im Endspeed auf flachen Passagen ist doch recht deutlich spürbar, dafür klettert das Stereo etwas besser / leichter.
Hier kannst das ausrechen und der Unterscheid ist dann gut ersichtlich....  https://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html

Je nach Komponenten kann der Umbau zwischen 140-250€ schon kosten... 
Weisst du was du für einen Freilauf hast ? Shimano oder CD Sram?



Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag


----------



## rider1970 (17. September 2017)

Dachte immer beim hpa vor 2016 passt kein Dämpfer mit Agb / Piggy?!
Wahr ich wohl falsch...


----------



## Zerzal (17. September 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Dachte immer beim hpa vor 2016 passt kein Dämpfer mit Agb / Piggy?!
> Wahr ich wohl falsch...


Das TM aus 2015 hat vom Werk aus einen mit Piggy....

Aber es passt nicht jeder von der Grösse her..... Ob er dann zur Kinematik des Stereos passt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt....


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. September 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> So viel ist das nicht





Zerzal schrieb:


> Ansonsten 25-30% SAG sind ein gutes anfangs Setup. Beim Monarch musst du das erfahren, da der Sim nicht für die Kinematik des Stereos von haus aus passt. Versuch mal mit 20% SAG.


Der SAG beim Monarch+ sollte eher bei 30% liegen. 20% sind _eigentlich _zu wenig…
Bei der Pike wiederum, würde ich nicht über 25% gehen.


Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn du da mehr wissen willst, fragst am besten mal den @Black-Falcon...


Kurz gesagt: Es geht um den internen Shimstack. Dieser unterscheidet sich je nach Tune und beeinflusst so den Ölfluss und damit das Verhalten des Dämpfers bei Krafteinwirkung.


Zerzal schrieb:


> und auf 1x11 oder 1x12 umrüsten  lag dir doch sicherlich auf der Zunge


Habe ich extra nicht erwähnt, da es wieder zusätzliche Kosten verursachen würde und ihn bei größeren Touren nicht unbedingt weiter bringt. 


Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für ausführlichen Antworten/Links/Hausaufgaben





Zerzal schrieb:


> Falsch.... Mary statt Dampf, oder aber zumindest Trail Star statt Pace Star am Vorderrad....
> Pace / Trail Star sind / waren die Gummimischungen bei Schwalbe.... Neu heisst das Addix. Also Vorn einen Soft (Orang) und Hinten einen SpeedGrip (Blau) Wenn du mit dem Grip des HD am Vorderrad zufrieden bist, kannst natürlich auch den fahren.... Wichtig ist immer, vorn guter Grip, hinten guter Rollwiderstand...


Yup, so kann man das kurz und knapp zusammenfassen…
Was noch erwähnenswert wäre: Es _muss_ natürlich kein Schwalbe sein. 
Conti, Maxxis, Michelin oder auch Speci und Bontrager produzieren ebenfalls sehr gute Reifen!
Es kommt vor allem auf das jeweilige Modell und dessen Variante bzw. Qualitätsstufe an.
Davon hängt ab wie viel Grip die Reifen generieren, wie pannensicher sie sind und wie stabil sie sich fahren…
Auch die Dämpfungseigenschaften variieren teilweise extrem. Daher kommt nicht jeder mit jedem Reifen zurecht bzw. wird damit glücklich. Hier hilft (auf lange Sicht) ebenfalls nur ausprobieren...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Besorgt dir n Kumpel der das Rad hält


Wofür denn ein zweite Person? 
Steig aufs Bike und lehne dich dabei gegen einen Baum, eine Wand oder einen Zaun. Dann schiebst die Gummiringe auf die Nullposition und fährst los…
Jetzt die 'Attack Position' einnehmen und später vorsichtig zur Seite vom Bike steigen. Nun hast deine SAG-Werte! 


Zerzal schrieb:


> weniger Gewicht


Wayne...  
Außerdem kommt das erst bei den teureren Lösungen so richtig zum Tragen…


Zerzal schrieb:


> weniger anfällig auf Störungen...


Joa… Dafür steigt der Verschleiß bzw. die Verschleißkosten.  


Zerzal schrieb:


> Weisst du was du für einen Freilauf hast ? Shimano oder CD Sram?


Da 10-fach, kann es nur ein Standard-Freilauf sein… XD kommt nur bei 11 bzw. 12-fach zum Einsatz.


----------



## Zerzal (17. September 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Der SAG beim Monarch+ sollte eher bei 30% liegen. 20% sind _eigentlich _zu wenig…


Da ich keine Ahnung vom Monarch am Stereo mit Standard Tun habe, habe ich gesagt er muss versuchen, und soll mal bei 20% anfangen  
Sorry wenn da falsch gedacht wurde... War nicht meine Absicht.... 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Habe ich extra nicht erwähnt, da es wieder zusätzliche Kosten verursachen würde und ihn bei größeren Touren nicht unbedingt weiter bringt.











Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Was noch erwähnenswert wäre: Es _muss_ natürlich kein Schwalbe sein.


Absolut, hab ich nicht erwähn weil ich keine Ahnung von den jeweiligen Mischungen und Profil typen der anderen Habe  



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wofür denn ein zweite Person?


Einfacher für'n Anfang....


Aber ja, wahr is...



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wayne...
> Außerdem kommt das erst bei den teureren Lösungen so richtig zum Tragen…


Richtig! Trotzdem spart es Gewicht, wieviel ist dann jedem selber überlassen... 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Joa… Dafür steigt der Verschleiß bzw. die Verschleißkosten.


Stimmt.....

Weisst du den unterscheid in der Haltbarkeit im KM? Von 2x10 zu 1x11?



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Da 10-fach, kann es nur ein Standard-Freilauf sein… XD kommt nur bei 11 bzw. 12-fach zum Einsatz.


aa, ok wusste ich nicht... nur das es auch Sram Kassetten mit Shimano Freilauf gibt....


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. September 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Da ich keine Ahnung vom Monarch am Stereo mit Standard Tun habe, habe ich gesagt er muss versuchen, und soll mal bei 20% anfangen



War auch mehr als Hinweis und keinesfalls als Kritik gedacht...
20% sind halt schon ziemlich wenig. Mag sein das mancher damit klarkommt, aber im Sinne des Erfinders ist es eher nicht. 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Sorry wenn da falsch gedacht wurde... War nicht meine Absicht....


Hat mit Sicherheit auch keiner so aufgefasst. 


Zerzal schrieb:


>


LOL 

 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Richtig! Trotzdem spart es Gewicht, wieviel ist dann jedem selber überlassen...


Mir ging es eigentlich nur um die Aussage an sich... 
Man spricht von Gewichts-_"Tuning_", doch im Endeffekt machen selbst einige hundert Gramm (verteilt am Rahmen) *nichts* aus...
Gewicht einzusparen, macht eben nicht an jeder Stelle gleichermaßen Sinn!
Selbst an den Rädern (wo es sich am meisten auswirkt) ist es nicht immer sinnvoll, wenn dafür die Performance leidet.
Unterdimensionierte Laufräder, dünnwandige Karkassen oder schwach profilierte Reifen wären da das Paradebeispiel… 

Denke allerdings, diesbezüglich sind wir uns sowieso einig?!  


Zerzal schrieb:


> Weisst du den unterscheid in der Haltbarkeit im KM? Von 2x10 zu 1x11?


KA 
Ist mir, um ehrlich zu sein, auch egal...
Wollte es nur erwähnen, da 1x11 mMn zu viel gehypt wird!
Ja... Auch ich bin von der Schaltung überzeugt, aber nicht jeder hat die selben Anforderungen.
Und wenn man neu in die Materie einsteigt, sollte man eben auch die Nachteile kennen. 


Zerzal schrieb:


> aa, ok wusste ich nicht... nur das es auch Sram Kassetten mit Shimano Freilauf gibt....


Klar, die 10er Kassetten wie @Orby sie beispielsweise an seinem Bike fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (18. September 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> War auch mehr als Hinweis und keinesfalls als Kritik gedacht...


Schon klar....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> 20% sind halt schon ziemlich wenig. Mag sein das mancher damit klarkommt, aber im Sinne des Erfinders ist es eher nicht.


Keine Ahnung, ich hätte jetzt gedacht das mit dem eher lineareren Stereo HB etwas mehr Progression gut ist.... Sorry wenn das misst ist  



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Hat mit Sicherheit auch keiner so aufgefasst.


Das will ich doch hoffen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Man spricht von Gewichts-_"Tuning_", doch im Endeffekt machen selbst einige hundert Gramm (verteilt am Rahmen) *nichts* aus...
> Gewicht einzusparen, macht eben nicht an jeder Stelle gleichermaßen Sinn!
> Selbst an den Rädern (wo es sich am meisten auswirkt) ist es nicht immer sinnvoll, wenn dafür die Performance leidet.
> Unterdimensionierte Laufräder, dünnwandige Karkassen oder schwach profilierte Reifen wären da das Paradebeispiel…


Sicher.... Ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass man höchstwahrscheinlich etwas Gewicht verliert, obs was bringt.... muss ja jder für sich wissen....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Denke allerdings, diesbezüglich sind wir uns sowieso einig?!






Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ist mir, um ehrlich zu sein, auch egal...


Dann sind wir schon zwei   Was mich gerade erinnert mal die Kette zu messen 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Und wenn man neu in die Materie einsteigt, sollte man eben auch die Nachteile kennen.


Ja stimmt, das vergisst man eben nur zu gerne..... 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Klar, die 10er Kassetten wie
> 
> @Orby sie beispielsweise an seinem Bike fährt.


Alles klar.... Thanks.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (19. September 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hätte jetzt gedacht das mit dem eher lineareren Stereo HB etwas mehr Progression gut ist.... Sorry wenn das misst ist


Ist kein Misst!  War mE nur der verkehrte Ansatz... 
Gerade bei einem _eher_ linearen Hinterbau, kannst mittels (Luft-)Dämpfer die Kennlinie optimal modulieren. Wenn die Kurve also stetig harmonisch ansteigt, hast nie das Gefühl den Endpunkt zu erreichen (zu spüren).
Setzt die Progression jedoch zu früh und deutlich ein, wird der restliche Federweg entweder nicht komplett freigegeben oder er fühlt sich undefiniert und hölzern an.
Ziel ist es also _eigentlich_, mit etwas mehr SAG, tiefer und 'fluffiger' *im* Federweg zu stehen. 

Verstehe allerdings was du meintest...
Durch weniger SAG willst im Prinzip erreichen, dass der Dämpfer nicht durch den FW rauscht. Dafür sind jedoch in erster Linie die Shims verantwortlich. Wenn also der Tune nicht optimal passt, kommt genau das dabei heraus!
Dann hast nur noch die Wahl zwischen Holz oder Schaumstoff...

PS: 20% SAG sind natürlich kein No-Go! Je nach Strecke und Fahrerprofil, kann das durchaus funktionieren...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Das will ich doch hoffen....







Zerzal schrieb:


> Sicher.... Ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass man höchstwahrscheinlich etwas Gewicht verliert...


Das Gewicht verlierst auch, wenn du mit 2x10 fährst... 


Zerzal schrieb:


> obs was bringt.... muss ja jder für sich wissen....


Zumindest fürs Ego ist es besser...


Zerzal schrieb:


> Dann sind wir schon zwei




 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Alles klar.... Thanks.....


----------



## Zerzal (20. September 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ist kein Misst!  War mE nur der verkehrte Ansatz...
> Gerade bei einem _eher_ linearen Hinterbau, kannst mittels (Luft-)Dämpfer die Kennlinie optimal modulieren. Wenn die Kurve also stetig harmonisch ansteigt, hast nie das Gefühl den Endpunkt zu erreichen (zu spüren).
> Setzt die Progression jedoch zu früh und deutlich ein, wird der restliche Federweg entweder nicht komplett freigegeben oder er fühlt sich undefiniert und hölzern an.
> Ziel ist es also _eigentlich_, mit etwas mehr SAG, tiefer und 'fluffiger' *im* Federweg zu stehen.


ogee....  

Danke fürs erläutern...



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Verstehe allerdings was du meintest...
> Durch weniger SAG willst im Prinzip erreichen, dass der Dämpfer nicht durch den FW rauscht. Dafür sind jedoch in erster Linie die Shims verantwortlich. Wenn also der Tune nicht optimal passt, kommt genau das dabei heraus!


ja so in etwa....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Dann hast nur noch die Wahl zwischen Holz oder Schaumstoff...


aaah, also so wie in etwa mit dem Standard Fox  



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> PS: 20% SAG sind natürlich kein No-Go! Je nach Strecke und Fahrerprofil, kann das durchaus funktionieren...


Jop, da hast recht.... Was aber sicher auch wieder Dämpfer &/ Bike abhängig ist... und Fahrer natürlich...



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Das Gewicht verlierst auch, wenn du mit 2x10 fährst...


nicht zwingend.... Wenn n Drive in auf der oft befahrenen Hausrunde liegt.....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Zumindest fürs Ego ist es besser...


Was beim uphill durchaus positive Eigenschaften haben kann....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


>


Guinness..., Cola....


----------



## stoneRRRR (22. September 2017)

Servus Leute!
Ich lese hier seit einigen Tagen mit und muss jetzt doch mal um eure Hilfe bitten. 
1. Ich habe von einem Freund, ein Monarch Rc3 plus Debonair erworben. Dieser war an einem Santa Cruz Nomad montiert.
Nun habe ich mitbekommen, dass das Tune nicht unbedingt zum Stereo HPA Race 2015 passt. Am Dämpfer steht M/L Tune. 
Was muss ich machen um den korrekten Tune zu bekommen?

2. Ich würde gerne den kompletten Lagersatz wechseln. 
Weiß jemand die genaue Typen / Bezeichnung der Lager? Ich möchte die Lager gerne einzeln kaufen. Wie die Lagerpositionen am Rahmen heißen, weiß ich ( Horstlink, Hauptlager.....) Ich meine die Zahlen an den Lagern.

Ist das verständlich was ich meine  ich hoffe ja. Ansonsten einfach fragen.

Ich danke euch wie verrückt


----------



## Black-Falcon (24. September 2017)

Hi @stoneRRRR,

zu deinem ersten Punkt:
Willst du einen anderen Tune weil du _gehört _hast das er nicht perfekt passt oder weil du merkst das etwas nicht stimmt?
Falls letzteres der Fall ist; hast du schon sämtliche Einstellungen durch und mit dem Luftvolumen und den Spacern experimentiert?!
Wenn ja, bleibt nur noch das umshimen... Also das ändern der internen Grundabstimmung. Dafür solltest du entweder die entsprechende Erfahrung haben oder fähige Leute kontaktieren (z.B.: Fahrrad-Fahrwerk).

Zum zweiten Punkt:
Falls du die Cube-Lagersätze meinst...
Hauptlager				  10527
Umlenkhebel Rahmen	10529
Umlenkhebel Sitzstrebe  10532

Wenn du nur nach den Lagern suchst, versuch es mal mit der folgenden Bezeichnung:
6800 2RS / 61800 2RS

Hoffe das hilft dir und anderen weiter...


----------



## stoneRRRR (24. September 2017)

Hi und herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Ich suche nur nach den Lagern. 
Haben die 6 Lager am Hinterbau alle die selben Maße? Also sind das alles 6800?


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Punkt:
> Falls du die Cube-Lagersätze meinst...
> Hauptlager  10527
> Umlenkhebel Rahmen 10529
> Umlenkhebel Sitzstrebe  10532


da komme ich nicht mit klar. Die sehen alle 3 nicht so aus als könnten die bei mir passen. Das beurteile ich an Hand der Schrauben. Lieg ich da flasch?


Zum Dämpfer: Ich dachte man muss den Tune machen lassen!? Im Moment komm ich gut klar, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (24. September 2017)

stoneRRRR schrieb:


> Hi und herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort.


Klar! 


stoneRRRR schrieb:


> Haben die 6 Lager am Hinterbau alle die selben Maße? Also sind das alles 6800?


Jain...
Es sind sechs Lager (2+4), die nur an der Umlenwippe sitzen!
Für das Hauptlager benötigst du zwei andere Lager (6000 RS).
Falls du auch noch die Lager am Horstlink tauschen möchtest: Das wären die 688 RS (4 Stk.)...

Habe nur die 6800er erwähnt, da eigentlich hauptsächlich diese Lager betroffen sind. 


stoneRRRR schrieb:


> da komme ich nicht mit klar. Die sehen alle 3 nicht so aus als könnten die bei mir passen.


_Wenn _es ein 2015er Stereo HPA ist, passen sie allerdings... Der Rahmen ist baugleich mit dem 27.5er Fritzz 2013. 


stoneRRRR schrieb:


> Zum Dämpfer: Ich dachte man muss den Tune machen lassen!?


Ja klar...
Es sei denn, du weißt selbst welchen Shimstack du verbauen willst/musst. Deiner Frage nach zu urteilen, ist das aber nicht der Fall...


stoneRRRR schrieb:


> Im Moment komm ich gut klar, denke ich.


Dann lasse es so wie es ist... Das ist die Hauptsache!


----------



## stoneRRRR (25. September 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> _Wenn _es ein 2015er Stereo HPA ist, passen sie allerdings... Der Rahmen ist baugleich mit dem 27.5er Fritzz 2013.


Da liegt, glaube ich, ein Irrtum vor  Ich habe das Stereo 160 HPA 2015 (siehe Bild). Da sind das doch ganz andere Lager oder ?

Weißt du da, wieviele ich von jedem Lager brauche?

cheers


----------



## Zerzal (25. September 2017)

stoneRRRR schrieb:


> Da liegt, glaube ich, ein Irrtum vor  Ich habe das Stereo 160 HPA 2015 (siehe Bild). Da sind das doch ganz andere Lager oder ?
> 
> Weißt du da, wieviele ich von jedem Lager brauche?
> 
> cheers


Sagte er doch.... ein 2015er hpa Stereo.... 
Ich habe das selbe, und habe eben die Lager getauscht. 
Am besten gehst zum Händler und lass die Cube Lager verbauen. Der hat a) die richtigen, und b) das passende Werkzeug ect.... kannst du Lager pressen? Wenn ja, is gut, wenn nein, kann man sich auch die Aufnahme gut verhunzen, und am Ende kostet der Spass einiges mehr als man dachte....

Hör nicht auf die Märchen von wegen schlechte Lager und so.... Es gibt zwar in der Tat bessere, doch diese halten auch nicht ewig, kosten aber mehr..... Als ich den Preis für die so hoch gelobten Lager sah, konnte ich nur den Kopf schütteln..... Meine Cube Lager haben jetzt seit ich das Stereo anfang 2015 gekauft habe gehalten. Also doch recht lange.... Und ich bin sicher nicht lieb mit ihm Es wird das ganze Jahr gefahren, bei Regen und Schee und eher selten geputzt, schaut eigentlich immer aus wie Sau.... Von daher können die Cube Lager so schlecht nicht sein....


----------



## stoneRRRR (25. September 2017)

Hallo und Danke für eure Hilfe.
Ich selber presse die Lager nicht, dass macht ein Freund. Ich hab seit dem Kauf des Bikes (2015), schon 2 mal die Lager wechseln lassen.Weil sie immer gerostet sind und dadurch nicht mehr rund liefen. Ich will mir keine teuren Lager kaufen. Ich würde es beim Händler machen lassen, nur gibt es bei mir in der Nähe keinen. Der nächste ist 45km entfernt, dass heißt für mich 180km gesamt. Weil hinbringen und nach 2 Tagen wieder holen. Mit der Zeit nervt das und geht auch gut ins Geld. 

Der Umlenkhebel Rahmen 10529 passt niemals.


----------



## Zerzal (25. September 2017)

Sehr komisch das du seit 2015 nun das 3. mal die Lager tauschen musst / willst..... Meine wurde nur getauscht da irgendwo ein nervtötendes Kancken war. Rein vom Gefühl her, bewegen des Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer, liefen sie eigentlich recht unauffällig. Auch optisch war nicht all zu viel erkennbar.... Wäre kein kacken da gewesen, ich würde die Lager wohl noch fahren.

Wäscht du dein Rad oft? Am besten noch an der Tanke oder mit Kercher / Gartenschlauch...? Immer schön gründlich abspritzen in allen ecken und Kannten?


----------



## stoneRRRR (25. September 2017)

Ja in der Tat, ich wasche es fast nach jeder Ausfahrt! Hab mal ein Bild hochgeladen, wie die Lager immer aussahen. is aber bisschen unscharf


----------



## Zerzal (25. September 2017)

Tja.... dann wundert mich nichts.... In Zukunft das Waschen auf das nötigste reduzieren und nur einen ganz sanften „zerstäubenden“ Stral benutzen. 
Den Rest mit Bürste und Reiniger erledigen. Das Pinke Wässerchen eignet sich ganz gut.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (25. September 2017)

Also, ich versuche es noch _einmal... _
Vielleicht hilft es ja auch anderen in der Zukunft:


stoneRRRR schrieb:


> Da liegt, glaube ich, ein Irrtum vor  Ich habe das Stereo 160 HPA 2015 (siehe Bild).



Was glaubst wovon _ich _rede?!


Zerzal schrieb:


> Sagte er doch.... ein 2015er hpa Stereo....


_Eben_... Danke dir! 


stoneRRRR schrieb:


> Da sind das doch ganz andere Lager oder ?


Nein!
Dachte du hast die Lager schon mehrfach wechseln lassen. Dann müsstest den Aufbau und die Teile doch eigentlich kennen...




stoneRRRR schrieb:


> Weißt du da, wieviele ich von jedem Lager brauche?


Ja, steht bereits oben...
Zitat:


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Es sind *sechs *Lager (2+4), die nur an der *Umlenwippe *sitzen!
> Für das *Hauptlager *benötigst du *zwei *andere Lager (*6000 RS*).
> Falls du auch noch die Lager am *Horstlink *tauschen möchtest: Das wären die *688 RS *(*4 Stk.*)...


(Die sechs Lager an der Umlenkwippe sind alle vom Typ 6800 RS. Zwei an der Sitzstrebe und vier am Sitzrohr.)


stoneRRRR schrieb:


> Der Umlenkhebel Rahmen 10529 passt niemals.







Zerzal schrieb:


> Tja.... dann wundert mich nichts.... In Zukunft das Waschen auf das nötigste reduzieren und nur einen ganz sanften „zerstäubenden“ Stral benutzen.
> Den Rest mit Bürste und Reiniger erledigen.


----------



## stoneRRRR (25. September 2017)

Freunde, ich möchte hier kein Streit anfange oder an eurem Know-How zweifeln. Ich will nur 100% sicher sein, was ich kaufen muss. 
Klar hab ich die Lager schon 2x wechseln lassen, aber da war ich nie dabei. Hab es wie gesagt immer beim Händler machen lassen, daher kenne ich den Aufbau der einzelnen Lager nicht 100%zig.
Ich dachte die ganze Zeit du redest von einem 140 HPA, deswegen die Zweifel. Da sieht der Umlenkhebel mehr danach aus, als würde deine besagten Teile passen. 

Ich danke euch wie verrückt für eure Hilfe und ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir, mit meinen Zweifeln. 

cheers


----------



## Zerzal (26. September 2017)

ich denke, es sei dir verzeihen...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ganz ehrlich, mein Rat an dich, beiss hald in den Sauren Apfel und mach es noch mal beim Händler..... Ruf Ihn doch an und mach n Termin... So das du hin kannst und das Bike gleich gemacht wird... Wenn du ihm erklärst das es für dich dumm ist jedesmal fast 50km zu pendeln, sollte ein guter Shop eine Lösung finden... Ausserdem sollte ein qualifizierter Mech. das ganz gemütlich in 2h gemacht haben.... Zusätzlich kannst ja Telefonisch auch gleich ne Flaschen Pinken muc off Reiniger bestellen und brings n paar Bier mit....

Danach wäscht du dein Bike nicht mehr so oft und hälst mit dem Schlauch auch nicht mehr auf die Lager..... Auch nicht auf die Naben oder die Federelemente.... Dann sollte die Lager doch mal länger halten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tml (27. September 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> ...und b) das passende Werkzeug ect.... kannst du Lager pressen? Wenn ja, is gut, wenn nein, kann man sich auch die Aufnahme gut verhunzen, und am Ende kostet der Spass einiges mehr als man dachte...




Hallo Zerzal, du sprichst von Werkzeug, kannst du Vllt mal aufzählen was dafür zum Gebrauch gängig wäre?


----------



## Zerzal (27. September 2017)

tml schrieb:


> Hallo Zerzal, du sprichst von Werkzeug, kannst du Vllt mal aufzählen was dafür zum Gebrauch gängig wäre?


Ein / auspress' Werkzeug in den passenden Dimensionen, sowie passendes Werkzeug und Wissen festgesessen Schrauben zu entfernen.... zB. erhitzen, auf bohren, etc. ect......  Weiter wären da noch geeignete Reiniger und Fette, so wie ein Drehmomentschlüssel..... Dämpferpumpe schadet auch nicht..... Ein Montageständer wäre eigentlich auch recht empfehlenswert...


----------



## tml (27. September 2017)

Ok vielen Dank.
Montageständer, Bohrer, Pumpe, Drehmo sowie Fett/Reiniger und Sachen zum erhitzen wären vorhanden.
Aber direkt Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug find ich nur fürs Innenlager. Was und wo gibt's da noch direkt was für die Rahmenlager?


----------



## Zerzal (27. September 2017)

tml schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank.
> Montageständer, Bohrer, Pumpe, Drehmo sowie Fett/Reiniger und Sachen zum erhitzen wären vorhanden.
> Aber direkt Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug find ich nur fürs Innenlager. Was und wo gibt's da noch direkt was für die Rahmenlager?


Gute Frage.... Ich selber habe das auch noch nicht gemacht.... wieso auch Ich lass das bei meinem Stamm-Shop machen! Das kosstet nicht die Welt, aber erspart mir den Ärger, nach Lagern, Werkzeug und allfälligen Anleitungen zu suchen und zu kaufen. Von möglichen Komplikationen beim Einbau ganz zu Schweigen.... Ausserdem fördert es die Beziehung zum Shop, was im Endeffekt wieder gut für den Preis und den gebotenen Service im Allgemeinen ist.... Gewisse dinge mach ich dann aber sicherlich auch selbst....
Es ist mit aber auch klar das noch nicht jedes Geschäft begriffen hat wie das Spiel mit „geben und nehmen“ funktioniert....

Wenn du das selber machen möchtest, schau mal DA


----------



## tml (27. September 2017)

Alles klar, ich danke dir natürlich tdem. Hast bei gewissen Sachen ja recht, aber als Mechaniker mag man sich natürlich weiter entwickeln und selbst immer erstmal probieren  

und danke für den Link, darauf stoße ich gern an =D


----------



## Spinathatschi (29. Oktober 2017)

Ein "stürmisches" Hallihallo in die Runde 
Ich habe hier natürlich fleißig weiter gelesen und eure Tipps aufgesaugt - 1000 Dank dafür, den so langsam gewöhne ich mich an meine Kiste
Natürlich habe ich auch meine MT7 hinten wieder auf 180mm zurück gerüstet, bin zwar schon ziemlich schwer, aber wenn einem der Bock gefühlt unterm Hintern schon fast "weg" bremst und man fast ohne Rad weiter fährt, ist ja auch doof .
So habe ich MT7-Teile übergehabt und auch gleich meinem alten AL700Team eine MT7 verpasst, fürs Steppi liegt auch schon eine, aber darüber berichte ich dann im richtigen Fred - ich weiß, ich bin bekloppt.
Aber erstens waren die zwei weiteren (gebrauchten) MT7 extrem gut in Schuss/bzw. neuwertig und auch noch sehr günstig und zweitens komme ich inzwischen sehr gut damit zurecht und auch Wartung/Montage klappt prima... ich liebe meine MT7 
Ein kleiner Zwischenfall (Sattelbruch) hat mich animiert, mich und mein Stereo doch mal wieder genauer zu wiegen - die Überraschung blieb leider nicht aus
Mein Stereo ist zwar nicht sehr leicht, aber mit der momentanen Ausstattung darf es auch 15,2 kg wiegen. 
Ich bin zwar nach einer langen Zwangspause ein ganz schöner Wonneproppen geworden, aber das ich mit Klamotten (fahrfertig), Handy, 500ml Wasser - sonst nikkes, inzwischen 102,1 kg wiege hab ich nicht erwartet. Da brauche ich mich nicht wundern, dass nen Sattel bricht und ich mich und mein Stereo Uphill so quäle mit 117,3 kg. 
Klar ist,woran ich zuerst arbeiten muss, aber mich interessiert in dem Zusammenhang auch, wo ich sonst sinnvoll am Systemgewicht sparen kann, welches Werkzeug ich mitnehmen sollte. Denke gerade ua. an tubeless. 

Ansonsten war die Tour heute etwas stürmisch und ein wenig feucht/schlammig - war anschliessend zum Kaffee bei Schwester eingeladen, durfte so aber nich auffe Couch - komisch die Mädels


----------



## Zerzal (29. Oktober 2017)

Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Ein "stürmisches" Hallihallo in die Runde


Bei mir stürmt nix  Zum Glück 



Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich auch meine MT7 hinten wieder auf 180mm zurück gerüstet,


So is brav.....



Spinathatschi schrieb:


> ich weiß, ich bin bekloppt.


Sind wir doch alle....




Spinathatschi schrieb:


> aber mit der momentanen Ausstattung darf es auch 15,2 kg wiegen.


Amtlich.... was war das nochmal? M oder L?

Ich muss meins mal wieder aufhängen. War aber mal unter 14kg... Glaube 13,85kg in L



Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Zusammenhang auch, wo ich sonst sinnvoll am Systemgewicht sparen kann,


Also das grösste Potential sehe ich da bei dir nicht böse gemeint, spreche da aus Erfahrung. Google mal nach Glxy von der Grillpanzer... Machen und staunen 

Optimierungen am Stereo:
Was mir so auf den ersten Blick einfällt.

LRS - das Originale teil ist echt schwer. Aber berücksichtige dein Gesamtgewicht.
Tubeless oder extrem leichte Schläuche, wobei ich Tubeless bevorzugen würde.
Lampe weg, Klingel auch 
Lenker - der RF wiegt, da liegen locker noch 100g drin ohne in Plastik zu investieren.
1x10/11 spart auch noch was. Je nach wie gross die Kassette sein soll und wie leicht diese ist.

Da du da gleich mal gut Asche verbraten kannst, will ich die Überlegung eines neukaufs nicht unerwähnt lassen. Gerade jetzt werden bei Bikediscount zb. gute Rabatte auf die Cube’s gegeben. Gerade das 17er Stereo soll einiges geiler gehen... Das aber nur so am Rande...



Spinathatschi schrieb:


> welches Werkzeug ich mitnehmen sollte.


Ich habe eigentlich immer ein Multitool, einen Schlauch, mini co2 / Pumpe, 2-3 Kabelbinder, 1 Gummihandschuh, Geldschein und einen Reifenheber bei. Je nach Rad variiert natürlich die Ausstattung etwas. Hab für jedes Rad ein eigenes Set was immer fest mit kommt.


----------



## rider1970 (30. Oktober 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Glxy von der Grillpanzer



Bin mal neugierig, selbst ausprobiert??
Ernstgemeinte Frage...


----------



## Zerzal (30. Oktober 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Bin mal neugierig, selbst ausprobiert??
> Ernstgemeinte Frage...


Ja selbst ausprobiert und ganz gute erfolge gefeiert.... Als my Lady mit 2.0 Schwanger ging ist aber bisschen das alte Muster eingerissen, weshalb die ganze Sache, etwas stagniert hat.... 

Aber ich finde es ganz gut, zumal man relativ normal essen kann, und es sich auch mit etwas Low Carb kombinieren lässt... Nur Low Carb finde ich eher ungesund, gerade in Verbindung mit Sport und Aufbau... Kann mir sagen wer will... is mir Wurst  Es geht eigentlich auch mehr dadrum seine Ernährung um zu stellen als eine vorübergehende Diät zu machen.... Also das richtige zur richtigen Zeit in der passenden Menge zu futtern.... 
Den größten Erfolg feiert man wenn man mit dem Gelben Buch, müsste mal den iban nachschauen, startet und das anfangs Program macht... Das dauert nicht ganz 10 Tage wo man sich etwas am Riemen reissen muss. Vor allem die ersten drei Tage  Danach ist es sehr vielfältig und easy.... Die Rezepte finde ich echt lecker und halten recht lange satt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (30. Oktober 2017)

Also den Tips von @Zerzal schließe ich mich _teilweise_ an...

Die Klingel ist ja ein Graus! 
Wenn du unbedingt einen 'Wanderer-Schreck' brauchst, hol dir die Knog...

Bei den Laufrädern kann man viel Gewicht einsparen; allerdings ist dein LRS bereits TL-Ready und du nicht gerade leicht...
Zudem sind die verbauten Felgen (Alexrims MD25) zwar schwer, aber nicht wirklich schlecht.
Daher würde es wohl mehr bringen, den aktuellen LRS irgendwann nachzentrieren zu lassen!
Denn ein mies aufgebauter Leichtbau-LRS fährt sich schlechter (Rundlauf etc.), als ein gut eingespeichter schwerer...
Wenn er irgendwann fällig ist oder du leichter geworden bist, kannst ihn immer noch austauschen.

Würde jetzt erstmal die Reifen runter schmeißen... Deine aktuellen sind aus der Performance-Serie, also *nicht* TL-fähig! Zudem lassen sich mit der Evo-Version ca. 100g pro Reifen einsparen.
Zusammen mit dem TL-Umbau würdest dann ca. 150-180g pro Rad einsparen und das wirst definitiv merken.

Auch die Cube-Vario bringt einiges an Gewicht auf die Waage! Es sind immerhin satte 738g.
Zum Vergleich: Eine 125er Reverb kommt auf ca. 580g...

1x11 würde auch noch ein paar bzw. einige Gramm sparen (je nach Ausgaben), aber ob dich das wirklich weiter bringt bzw. es dir passt, musst du selbst herausfinden.
Falls du bei 2x10 bleiben willst, würde ich zumindest die Shifter austauschen. Dann kannst gleich auf I-Spec wechseln und diese mittels Shiftmix befestigen. Dann ist das Cockpit aufgeräumter und die unnötige Ganganzeige fällt weg. 

Ein neues Bike zu kaufen, halte ich dagegen für unnötig/unsinnig.
Erstens hast dir erst kürzlich das neue Bike geholt (gewöhnst dich noch daran) und zweitens wirst für ein 15er Stereo heute kaum einen faireren Gegenwert erhalten.
So kann sich dein Bike langsam mit dir "entwickeln" und wenn es irgendwann nötig sein _sollte_, kannst immer noch umsteigen...


----------



## Zerzal (30. Oktober 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Also den Tips von
> 
> @Zerzal schließe ich mich _teilweise_ an...






Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Die Klingel ist ja ein Graus!


Besser als ne Trail Bell is sie ja noch...  Oder wie das Ding heisst  



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt einen 'Wanderer-Schreck' brauchst, hol dir die Knog...


Allerhöchstens...


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> allerdings ist dein LRS bereits TL-Ready und du nicht gerade leicht...


Also da muss ich dir widersprechen. Falls das der selbe LRS ist, dien ich / wir am Stereo dran hatten, dann ist der eben nicht Tubeless ready... Es geht zwar, aber hält eben nicht ganz so bombe wie mit richtigen Tubeless Felgen. Gerade mit wenig druck in Kurven mit viel druck saut gerne mal was seitlich raus... 
Habe übrigens auch nicht gesagt das er schlecht ist, nur das er schwer ist und mann da Gewicht sparen könnte. Unter Berücksichtigung des Gesamtgewichtes...  Genauer hätte man das dann anschauen können wenn er gewillt über einen Tausch nach zu denken....



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Würde jetzt erstmal die Reifen runter schmeißen... Deine aktuellen sind aus der Performance-Serie, also *nicht* TL-fähig! Zudem lassen sich mit der Evo-Version ca. 100g pro Reifen einsparen.
> Zusammen mit dem TL-Umbau würdest dann ca. 150-180g pro Rad einsparen und das wirst definitiv merken.


Guter Tip! Habe ich gar nicht gesehen...



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Auch die Cube-Vario bringt einiges an Gewicht auf die Waage! Es sind immerhin satte 738g.
> Zum Vergleich: Eine 125er Reverb kommt auf ca. 580g...


Stimmt... Aber auch teuer erkauft... 


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ein neues Bike zu kaufen, halte ich dagegen für unnötig/unsinnig.


Jain... Eigentlich sehe ich es auch so, aber, wenn er wirklich eine grosse tausch Orgie machen will, gerade auch den LRS, passt das später nicht mehr. Da würde es sich schon lohne mal grob zu überschlagen, was eine gut Rabattiertes passendes Bike, ohne gleich wieder mit der tauscherei zu beginnen,  im vergleich zu all den Updates so ausmachen würde...   Wenn du verstehst was ich sagen will....


----------



## Black-Falcon (30. Oktober 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Besser als ne Trail Bell is sie ja noch...  Oder wie das Ding heisst


LOL 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Also da muss ich dir widersprechen. Falls das der selbe LRS ist, dien ich / wir am Stereo dran hatten, dann ist der eben nicht Tubeless ready...


Ist es nicht... Sind Alexrims! _Wir _hatten SunRingle...
(Das sind die selben die Ghost am Fritzz hat und somit TL-Ready...)


Zerzal schrieb:


> Guter Tip! Habe ich gar nicht gesehen...


 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Stimmt... Aber auch teuer erkauft...


Joa, naja... Die Reverb bekommst ab und an auf eBay nachgeschmissen! 
Und wenn sie defekt ist, bekommst eine Neue...
Warum bloß?! 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Jain... Eigentlich sehe ich es auch so, aber, wenn er wirklich eine grosse tausch Orgie machen will, gerade auch den LRS, passt das später nicht mehr. Da würde es sich schon lohne mal grob zu überschlagen, was eine gut Rabattiertes passendes Bike, ohne gleich wieder mit der tauscherei zu beginnen, im vergleich zu all den Updates so ausmachen würde... Wenn du verstehst was ich sagen will....


Klar weiß ich was du meinst, doch er hat im Endeffekt schon die richtigen Teile getauscht...
Lass mal die Reifen und den TL-Umbau passieren; dann wird der Ruf nach Leichtbau bald verflogen sein.


----------



## Zerzal (30. Oktober 2017)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Ist es nicht... Sind Alexrims! _Wir _hatten SunRingle...
> (Das sind die selben die Ghost am Fritzz hat und somit TL-Ready...)


Alles klar.... War die Tage unterwegs und konnte mir das nur am Phon anschauen....  Auf dem popeligen Bildschirm habe ich das wohl nicht war genommen...  Sorry fürs scheisse verzapfen 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Joa, naja... Die Reverb bekommst ab und an auf eBay nachgeschmissen!
> Und wenn sie defekt ist, bekommst eine Neue...
> Warum bloß?!


Gut, bei uns gilt sowas in der Regel nur für en Erstbesitzer.... 
Aber für nen Nachgeschmissenen Preis kann mans ja versuchen.... 


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Klar weiß ich was du meinst, doch er hat im Endeffekt schon die richtigen Teile getauscht...


Stimmt, sorry ich hatte gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm das Gabel / Dämpfer bereits getauscht wurden....

Dann vergesst was ich bezüglich Neukauf gefaselt habe 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Lass mal die Reifen und den TL-Umbau passieren; dann wird der Ruf nach Leichtbau bald verflogen sein.




Das stimmt...  Halbes Kilo dürfte sich schon finden lassen...


----------



## Spinathatschi (31. Oktober 2017)

Immer wieder sehr lesenswert, ich danke euch

Bei der Ernährung habe ich während meiner Zwangspause/OP's tatsächlich geschlumpert, denn als ich noch Kraftsport gemacht habe, hatte ich meine Ernährung auf gesund, fettarm, eiweißreich umgestellt und dabei innerhalb 3 Monate 20kg abgenommen trotz deutlichem Muskelaufbau. @Zerzal: meintest doch sicher die "Grillparzer" und nicht "Grillpanzer" LOL  

Naja, die olle Klingel und Latüchten hab ich nur für Sonntag schon heute Nacht montiert, hab da noch nix besseres. Leider wandern die Lütten hier immer wieder auf den Downhillstrecken runter.

Habe einen 18" Rahmen, der mir auch ganz gut passt .

Die Gewichtseinspartipps klingen schon mal prima 

Habe eigentlich für mein AL700 Schaumgummigriffe bestellt, mal sehen wie ich damit zurecht komme. 

Ans Cockpit wollte ich eh nochmal ran, u.a. auch noch die Leitungen kürzen, sieht noch nicht so dolle aus.  

Klasse, das die LR schon tublessready, wollte eh noch eure Reifentipps (u.a Magic Mary vorn) beherzigen.

Träume noch von einer kompletten XTR 2x11 (wegen Touren), habe aber grade mit meiner laufenden Bestellung (XT-Überholung am AL700 und 3te MT7) eigentlich mein Radbutget für diese Jahr rausgehauhen, aber Reifen und Reverb schaue ich noch. 

Da ein völlig radbekloppter Cheffe (68), einige Kollegen und ich heute Abend/Nacht eine Helloweentour fahren, haben wir und schon mal ein paar adequate MTB-Helme nach neuesten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen und verschiedenen Anforderungen gebaut - haben allerdings noch keine Tüvabnahmen geschafft 
Naja, amheutigen Tage darf man ja auch im fortgeschrittenem Alter ma nen büschen bekloppt sein


----------



## Black-Falcon (31. Oktober 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sorry fürs scheisse verzapfen


Macht nix! Bin ich doch gewohnt... 



Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Klasse, das die LR schon tublessready, wollte eh noch eure Reifentipps (u.a Magic Mary vorn) beherzigen.


Du solltest allerdings bedenken, dass man *immer *einen gewissen Kompromiss eingeht...
Grip bekommt man nicht "umsonst"!
Wenn du also _deutlich _mehr Touren fährst als DH, würde ich sogar beim Hans Dampf am VR bleiben.
Natürlich die Evo-Version, mit Addix Soft-Mischung.
Hinten noch einen Speedgrip aufziehen und gut is...

PS: Ganz vergessen zu erwähnen...
Deine RFR-Sattelstütze wird eigentlich nur bis 90kg (Fahrergewicht?) empfohlen! 
Die Reverb ist immerhin bis 125kg (Fahrer, Fahrrad, Ausrüstung) freigegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (1. November 2017)

Spinathatschi schrieb:


> @Zerzal: meintest doch sicher die "Grillparzer" und nicht "Grillpanzer" LOL


Klar.... 


Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Klasse, das die LR schon tublessready, wollte eh noch eure Reifentipps (u.a Magic Mary vorn) beherzigen.





Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Du solltest allerdings bedenken, dass man *immer *einen gewissen Kompromiss eingeht...
> Grip bekommt man nicht "umsonst"!
> Wenn du also _deutlich _mehr Touren fährst als DH, würde ich sogar beim Hans Dampf am VR bleiben.


Da kann ich mich dem anschließen...

Allerdings kannst du die Mary am VR mit einem Rock Razor am HR wieder etwas ausgleichen.... Zumindest kann man es versuchen und schauen wie es einem taugt...
Einen Reifen mit viel Gripp merkt man auf Touren beim Uphill Passagen vor allem am HR, gerade aus ist es so lala wie ich finde, und wenn man sich mal an den RRazor gewöhnt hat, und weiss mit ihm umzugehen, taugt der eigentlich erstaunlich gut. Ich mochte ihn nach einer Testfahrt überhaupt nicht und war mir sicher das Ding niemals nicht zu fahren  . Nach einer Knie OP und eher etwas sanften Touren, und weil der da rum lag, habe ich ihn spaßeshalber im Frühjahr mal auf gezogen. Nach den ersten 2-3 Fahrten war ich mir sicher das der demnächst wieder fliegt...  Aber was soll ich sagen, ich fahren ihn immer noch...  Sogar jetzt im Herbst wo es bei uns eigentlich an vielen Orten permanent nass ist geht er erstaunlich gut im DH. will einfach stark über die Seite gefahren werden und mann muss es mögen wenn das Heck gelegentlich mal ausbricht... Einzig im Uphill über nassen matschigen Untergrund ist bei steilen Rampen Schluss, und im DH auf Wiesen und erdigem Untergrund hat man am HR etwas weniger Bremstraktion...



Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Träume noch von einer kompletten XTR 2x11 (wegen Touren), habe aber grade mit meiner laufenden Bestellung (


Würde ich nicht machen, ich würde die XT bevorzugen. Finde da PL und die Haltbarkeit besser. Allerdings holst dir mit einem 2x11 Setup wohl eher Gewicht ins Haus.... Je nachdem wie deine Topografie ausschaut kann man heute den Spagat zwischen guter Uphill Leistung und dennoch akzeptablem Endspeed bei 1x11 doch schon gut machen...
Achte dich doch mal darauf ob du den Leichtesten und den Letzten Gang oft fährst....
Hier kannst mal berechnen wie die Übersetzungverhältnisse sind... https://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html Einfach mal etwas spielen... Ich persönlich finde die Schaltlogik von 1x11 sehr viel besser... Liegt mir einfach mehr.




Spinathatschi schrieb:


> Da ein völlig radbekloppter Cheffe (68), einige Kollegen und ich heute Abend/Nacht eine Helloweentour fahren, haben wir und schon mal ein paar adequate MTB-Helme nach neuesten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen und verschiedenen Anforderungen gebaut - haben allerdings noch keine Tüvabnahmen geschafft
> Naja, amheutigen Tage darf man ja auch im fortgeschrittenem Alter ma nen büschen bekloppt sein


 Toll... Ich hoffe ihr hattet euren Spass.... Sehr geile Sache 


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Macht nix! Bin ich doch gewohnt...






Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Deine RFR-Sattelstütze wird eigentlich nur bis 90kg (Fahrergewicht?) empfohlen!


 Was ja zu den 50cm Sprüngen zum 160er Stereo passt.....


----------



## Werratte (18. Dezember 2017)

Servus Beinander! Ich hab im Frühjahr ein 2015er Stereo 160 HPA für meinen Junior beim Händler gekauft.
Der Manitou Radium hat jetzt Luft im Dämpfungskreislauf. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Test vom 2014er gelesen, bei dem der gleiche Defekt schon innerhalb des Tests aufgetreten ist. Ist also zumindest mal keine zu große Überraschung, aber:
Ist das ein sehr häufiges Problem?
Wenn ja, wie verhält sich Cube diesbezüglich?
Hat schon mal jemand mehrfach reklamiert weil der Defekt wiederholt aufgetaucht ist und hat dann einen anderen Dämpfer bekommen?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. Dezember 2017)

Werratte schrieb:


> Servus Beinander! Ich hab im Frühjahr ein 2015er Stereo 160 HPA für meinen Junior beim Händler gekauft.
> Der Manitou Radium hat jetzt Luft im Dämpfungskreislauf. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Test vom 2014er gelesen, bei dem der gleiche Defekt schon innerhalb des Tests aufgetreten ist. Ist also zumindest mal keine zu große Überraschung, aber:
> Ist das ein sehr häufiges Problem?
> Wenn ja, wie verhält sich Cube diesbezüglich?
> Hat schon mal jemand mehrfach reklamiert weil der Defekt wiederholt aufgetaucht ist und hat dann einen anderen Dämpfer bekommen?



Mir ist keine Austausch Aktion bekannt.
Musst dich da eh an deinen Händler wenden.
Nachdem dass Ding ja immer noch verkauft wird, müssen sie dass Problem ja behoben haben.


----------



## Benjamin1243 (27. Januar 2018)

Guten Tag
Habe eine frage bezüglich des Cube 160 HPA SL 2016er Steuerrohrs.
Habe ein Bike 2ter Hand bei einem Shop gekauft und musst leider einige Mängel feststellen die von Seiten des Shops dann behoben wurden.
Unteranderem wurde ein kompletter Service der Federgabel gemacht. Nach ausbau und versuchtem wiedereinbau der Federgabel wurde beim Cube Vertragshändler festgestellt( nicht mein Bike Verkaufer), dass die untere Lagerschale (müsste 1 1/2 zoll sein?) nicht fest im Steuerrohr sitzt. Das Steuerrohr ist ca 1-2mm breiter wie die untere Lagerschale. Scheint so als wäre das Steuerrohr ausgeleiert. Wie groß müsste unten der Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs sein? Bei mir messe ich den Durchmesser der Lagerschale ca 55mm und den Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs ca 56-56,2mm?
Muss hier der Ramen gewechselt werden?

Desweiteren stellt sich die Frage ob dies unter Cube garantie bzw Kulanz fallen wird oder ob der Verkaufer des Bikes den ev Ramentausch organisieren muss?


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Januar 2018)

1-2mm sind Welten!!!
die Lagerschalen müßen FEST im Rahmen sitzen!
wenn das wirklich so ist ist der Hauptrahmen hin! und ich kann mir nicht verstellen das Cube da einen neuen Rahmen stellt?

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Verkäufer das nicht wusste?!
klär das mir ihm ab!


----------



## Zerzal (27. Januar 2018)

Jop, die Lagerschale wird verpresst. Das heisst der dirchmesser müsste heher im 0,irgendwas mm bereich kleiner sein.... 1-2mm zu viel, da fällt die Lagerschale ja raus..... 

Würde das dem Verkaufenden Shop wieder bringen und Kohle zurück fordern oder nen neuen Rahmen.... Oder paar aufs mal verteilen....


----------



## Deleted 235477 (28. Januar 2018)

Benjamin1243 schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Habe eine frage bezüglich des Cube 160 HPA SL 2016er Steuerrohrs.
> Habe ein Bike 2ter Hand bei einem Shop gekauft und musst leider einige Mängel feststellen die von Seiten des Shops dann hoben wurden.
> Unteranderem wurde ein kompletter Service der Federgabel gemacht. Nach ausbau und versuchtem wiedereinbau der Federgabel
> ...




Wenn das Rad von einen Händler ist muss er dir auch bei gebrauchten Räder Garantie gewähren.

Entweder ist der Händler schlampig oder wollte dich verarschen.
Ein Rahmen mit 2mm Spiel ist Müll, sowas hab ich bei Cube Rädern noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Zerzal (28. Januar 2018)

Wäre es möglich, das die Helden der Reperatur, einen falsche unter Lagerschale verpressen wollten? Vorausgesetzt es gibt Einbaumasse die 2mm geringer sind als sie beim Stereo Rahmen benötigt werden...?!


----------



## MtB55 (23. Februar 2018)

Schaltauge nicht festgeschraubt 
Nach dem ich nach rund 200km meinen ersten Platten hatte kam mir beim Ausbau die Schaltung entgegen gefallen, sprich es wurde vergessen das Schaltauge festzuschrauben, weiß jemand welches Schaltauge verbaut ist oder was für eine selbstsichernde Schraube ich brauche, danke, es ist das Modell von 2017.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. Februar 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Schaltauge nicht festgeschraubt
> Nach dem ich nach rund 200km meinen ersten Platten hatte kam mir beim Ausbau die Schaltung entgegen gefallen, sprich es wurde vergessen das Schaltauge festzuschrauben, weiß jemand welches Schaltauge verbaut ist oder was für eine selbstsichernde Schraube ich brauche, danke, es ist das Modell von 2017.





Die kleine Schraube ist bei mir auch schon x-mal locker geworden, unbedingt festkleben wenn du eine neue has.

Geh zum nächsten Großen Cube Händler und hol dir ein neues Schaltauge, die Schraube gibts nicht einzeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanna985 (23. Februar 2018)

Habe an meinem 15er Modell ein 2090 AHX verbaut. Könnte bei dir das gleiche sein. 

https://www.google.de/search?q=2090...-ab&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=CfqPWuq_DdOF8QeGurPIDQ

Achtung! gibt unterschiedliche Schaltaugen für SRAM bzw. Shimano Schaltwerke


----------



## MtB55 (23. Februar 2018)

Bei mir ist es ein SRAM, da war nie eine Schraube drin, das sieht man, einfach pfusch.


----------



## MtB55 (24. Februar 2018)

E*13 Umrüstung.. leider muss die Probefahrt noch etwas warten...


----------



## MtB55 (24. Februar 2018)

Ready to ride.


----------



## MtB55 (26. Februar 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es ein SRAM, da war nie eine Schraube drin, das sieht man, einfach pfusch.


Ich soll die fehlende Schraube bekommen, ich bin gespannt, habe mir jetzt trotzdem ein Schaltauge bestellt.


----------



## MtB55 (4. März 2018)

Alles wieder montiert,erste Probefahrt mit der e*13 war gut, kann jetzt am Berg einen 6km schnitt fahren, top.


----------



## MtB55 (6. März 2018)

Wanna985 schrieb:


> Habe an meinem 15er Modell ein 2090 AHX verbaut. Könnte bei dir das gleiche sein.
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?q=2090...-ab&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=CfqPWuq_DdOF8QeGurPIDQ
> 
> Achtung! gibt unterschiedliche Schaltaugen für SRAM bzw. Shimano Schaltwerke



Danke für den Tipp, das war genau das richtige, die Schraube soll ich auch noch bekommen, somit hätte ich ein (komplettes) reserve Schaltauge. Ich möchte mal wissen wie Sie ohne die Schraube das Ding zusammen geschustert haben. Naja egal alles wieder ok und das Bike ist fahrbereit, wenn das Wetter hält gibt es am Freitag die erste längere Tour mit der e*13. Wahrscheinlich werde ich zum Test vorne noch ein 28/30 Kettenblatt verbauen, aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## Zerzal (6. März 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werde ich zum Test vorne noch ein 28/30 Kettenblatt verbauen, aber wir werden sehen.


Hatte ein 28er ne zeitlang drauf. Da ist recht schnell Sense in der Ebene und mittreten am Trail ist fast nicht mehr möglich. 
Aktuelle ist noch ein 30er Oval drauf. Das klingt nach wenig mehr, ist aber schon ein deutlicher Unterschied... So locker wie n 28er hoch aber vom speed eher wie ein 32er. 
Würd ich dir auch empfehlen das mal zu testen. Gut für müde Beine und schont die Knie....


----------



## MtB55 (6. März 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hatte ein 28er ne zeitlang drauf. Da ist recht schnell Sense in der Ebene und mittreten am Trail ist fast nicht mehr möglich.
> Aktuelle ist noch ein 30er Oval drauf. Das klingt nach wenig mehr, ist aber schon ein deutlicher Unterschied... So locker wie n 28er hoch aber vom speed eher wie ein 32er.
> Würd ich dir auch empfehlen das mal zu testen. Gut für müde Beine und schont die Knie....


Hast du einen Link zum Kettenblatt, ich bin ein Fan von Umbauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (6. März 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link zum Kettenblatt, ich bin ein Fan von Umbauten


Fahre die von Absolut Black. 
Da ich ned weiss was fu für ne Kurbel hast... Such dir das passende aus....  Bin total zu frieden mit deren Kettenblätter....


----------



## MtB55 (6. März 2018)

Danke, ich werde mir eines besorgen.


----------



## Zerzal (6. März 2018)

PS.
Wenn du gerne umbaust...

Die Stans no Tubes ZTR Flow mk3 taugen mir super, sind relativ leicht und mit Tubeless sparst gut Gewicht. Pannensichetheit und Gripgewinn sind auch nicht unerheblich.
Auch die DT Swiss sind sind zufriedenstellend und sehr cool. Und da fahr ich noch nocht mal überaus teure Modelle.
NewMen sollen aktuell der knüller sein....

Hast du schon den Lenker getauscht? Die von Cube, an den eher im unteren Preissegment angesidelten Bikes, verbauten sind in der Regel gerne mal etwas gewichtig...




Ps. Und poste doch mal ein Bild wo man das komplette Rad sieht, nicht nur teile davon


----------



## MtB55 (6. März 2018)

Ich mach noch ein komplettes Bild


----------



## MtB55 (6. März 2018)

Zu den Stans no Tubes ZTR Flow mk3 gibt es hier einen recht positiven Bericht, ein zweiter LRS steht sowieso auf meiner Wunschliste


----------



## rider1970 (6. März 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Die kleine Schraube ist bei mir auch schon x-mal locker geworden, unbedingt festkleben wenn du eine neue has.
> 
> Geh zum nächsten Großen Cube Händler und hol dir ein neues Schaltauge, die Schraube gibts nicht einzeln.



Die ganz normale M3x16 Senkkopfschraube? Gibt's in jedem Baumarkt. Habe bei mir eine normale Schlitzversion verbaut, da man die orginalen Inbus (2er?) sehr schnell rund dreht. Selbstverständlich gehört da Schraubensicherung dran, dann löst sich auch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (6. März 2018)

Könnte eine M3x16 sein, beim Schaltauge ist eine Sicherungsscheibe dabei, das sollte halten.


----------



## MtB55 (9. März 2018)

So nun mal das ganze Bike


----------



## MtB55 (10. März 2018)

Offset Kettenblatt vorne?  Weiß jemand was für mein Offset das Kettenblatt vorne vom Modell 2017 hat, ich finde da leider keine Info.
En Link zum original Kettenblatt wäre auch hilfreich, danke.


----------



## Andy90 (28. März 2018)

Hi Leute,
bin grade dabei den Hinterbau meines 2016er Race HPA zu zerlegen zur Reinigung. Allerdings bekomm ich die Schraube vom Hauptlager nicht raus. Lässt sich problemlos öffnen, aus dem Gewinde drehen und bewegen, allerdings nicht komplett raus ziehen. Stoße dabei auf einen richtigen Widerstande. Hatte jemand schon mal ein ähnliches Problem oder noch besser eine Lösung


----------



## Pesta-Lev (28. März 2018)

@tib02 
was ist das für ein grüner Ständer auf dem Foto ?
Hast du einen Link, wo man den kaufen kann.

Thx  Claus


----------



## MtB55 (28. März 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Offset Kettenblatt vorne?  Weiß jemand was für mein Offset das Kettenblatt vorne vom Modell 2017 hat, ich finde da leider keine Info.
> Ein Link zum original Kettenblatt wäre auch hilfreich, danke.


Sind 3mm (Boost)


----------



## MtB55 (28. März 2018)

Pesta-Lev schrieb:


> @tib02
> was ist das für ein grüner Ständer auf dem Foto ?
> Hast du einen Link, wo man den kaufen kann.
> 
> Thx  Claus



Den hat mir mein Händler geschenkt, ich frag mal ob er mir Info dazu geben kann.


----------



## MtB55 (30. März 2018)

Der ist direkt von Winora, wenn du interesse hast gebe ich dir die Kontaktdaten vom Händler, einfach ein PM an mich.


----------



## TheMiB (10. April 2018)

Pesta-Lev schrieb:


> @tib02
> was ist das für ein grüner Ständer auf dem Foto ?
> Hast du einen Link, wo man den kaufen kann.
> 
> Thx  Claus


Das ist doch nen einfacher hebie turrix nur in einer anderen farbe.
http://www.hebie.de/parken/hinterbau-fahrradstaender/turrix/698/

Im angebot auch mal unter 15euro zu bekommen. Hab selber zwei davon.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## MtB55 (10. April 2018)

TheMiB schrieb:


> Das ist doch nen einfacher hebie turrix nur in einer anderen farbe.
> http://www.hebie.de/parken/hinterbau-fahrradstaender/turrix/698/
> 
> Im angebot auch mal unter 15euro zu bekommen. Hab selber zwei davon.
> ...



Ja das sollte er sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesta-Lev (10. April 2018)

Vielen Dank euch beiden ! 
Ich schaue mal, wo ich den bekomme.


----------



## Zerzal (10. April 2018)

Schon krass was man sich alles für schmarn aus Plastik zu legen kann....


----------



## MtB55 (10. April 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Schon krass was man sich alles für schmarn aus Plastik zu legen kann....


Für geschenkt ist er ok.


----------



## Zerzal (10. April 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Für geschenkt ist er ok.


Das stimmt. 
Dennoch wurde er Produziert. 

Ich korrigiere, was alles für Schmarn aus Plastik hergestellt wird....


----------



## MtB55 (10. April 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> Dennoch wurde er Produziert.
> 
> Ich korrigiere, was alles für Schmarn aus Plastik hergestellt wird....


Das ist ein Thema für sich und wird zu nichts führen, ich bin da raus.


----------



## Zerzal (10. April 2018)

Besser is das...


----------



## TobiTon (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre momentan ein Cube Stereo HPA Race 160 Modell 2015 und habe vor den Rahmen gegen den Super HPC Team (auch Modell 2015) zu tauschen.
Habe rausgefunden dass ich alle Komponenten eigentlich übernehmen kann. Nur bei meinem aktuellen Dämpfer Float X DPS bin ich mir nicht sicher. Laut Einbaumaßen ist alles identisch bis auf 1mm Hub.
Es kann sein dass es eine Antwort auf meine Frage hier im Forum bereits gibt, aber da ich nur stiller Mitleser war bisher richte ich meine Frage jetzt einfach mal an alle die vielleicht das selbe Rad fahren und schon Erfahrungen haben.
Besten Dank.


----------



## Xplosive1984 (10. Mai 2018)

Wenn es ein Dämpfer mit AGB also piggybag ist passt er nicht in den Carbonrahmen da er beim Einfedern ans Unterrohr stoßen würde.


----------



## TobiTon (10. Mai 2018)

Ja so ein Dämpfer ist es...das hab ich befürchtet dann hat sich der Rahmen erledigt  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (10. Mai 2018)

TobiTon schrieb:


> Ja so ein Dämpfer ist es...das hab ich befürchtet dann hat sich der Rahmen erledigt  Danke


Der Rahmen würde meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht all zu viele Vorteile bringen.... 
Der Original im 2015er Race verbaute Dämpfer würde /müsste eigentlich passen. Aber wie gesagt, ich sehe jetzt nicht den Wahnsinns Vorteil beim Rahmen tausch.... Selbe altbackene geo in Plaste.... 

Eher mal nach dem 2017/2018 Ausschau halten, wenn du 18“ fahrer bist schau mal hier..... Der verdealt die Farbmuster und Lackfehler. Da kann man sich dann zb ein spezielleres Cube aufbauen


----------



## TobiTon (10. Mai 2018)

Gebe dir vom Prinzip her Recht, mir gehts beim Rahmenwechsel eher drum von 18Zoll auf 16Zoll zu wechseln. Hatte den Rahmen im Sale gesehen und hab drum überlegt..


----------



## Zerzal (10. Mai 2018)

Verstehe.... Wie gross bist du denn? Bist du das 15er schon in 16“ gefahren?


----------



## TobiTon (10. Mai 2018)

Nein in 16Zoll gefahren bin ich es noch nicht. Ich bin 1,75m.
Obenrum passt es mir so wie es ist, habe aber die 125er Reverb schon gegen eine 100er tauschen müssen, dass es mir von der Sattelhöhe passt, aber das Knielot passt einfach absolut nicht. 
Hab mich mit den 18Zoll damals bisschen schlecht beraten lassen...von meiner Grösse her ist man rein tabellarisch davon ausgegangen dass das 18er passt...
Suche jetzt einfach nach nem Rahmen mit anderen Maßen wo ich meine Komponenten 1:1 benutzen kann.


----------



## Zerzal (10. Mai 2018)

Hm, die 15er haben ein recht hohes Sitzrohr.  Stöft mich auch etwas. Das ist bei den aktuellen nicht mehr so extrem. Mit 175cm könnte ich mir denken dass das Race dann zu kurz ist. Ohne ausgiebige Probefahrt würd ich da nix tauschen. 

Mit dem aktuellen boost und metric gedöns könnte es schwer werden alles mit zu nehmen.  Das Dilemma kenne ich nämlich zu gut..   

Wenn du was zum prügeln willst, such mal nach einem Transition Patrole Rahme. aus 2015/ 2016 Da müssten alle deine Parts passen. Oder das 2017er Frame Kit wege Metric Dänpfer. 

Das hat n viel tieferes Sattelrohr, da könnte dir das M besser passen. Schau dir mal dessen geo an. 
Es kling für mich als würde die 15er Geo von Stereo nicht so recht mit dir harmoniert. 

Bin das Patrole ausgiebig gefahren. Geht wir Sau 
Leider hab ich dann umsverrecken keinen Rahmen in L mehr bekommen


----------



## TobiTon (10. Mai 2018)

Okay alles klar, danke für die Tipps, werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen! 
Danke dir, schönen Abend noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (10. Mai 2018)

TobiTon schrieb:


> Okay alles klar, danke für die Tipps, werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen!
> Danke dir, schönen Abend noch!


Kein Thema, dir auch n schönen Abend...


----------



## verano (14. Mai 2018)

Vergangene Woche konnte ich das Neue endlich mal ordentlich ausfahren. Ich bin ziemlich begeistert! Geht bergauf gut und bergab noch besser.


----------



## MtB55 (1. Juni 2018)

Weiss jemand was der original LRS beim 2017 Modell wiegt, ist ein Answer Atac .


----------



## MtB55 (1. Juni 2018)

Ich bin gerade baff, das HPA race Modell 2017 hat ja einen Boost Rahmen aber die verbaute Yari ist normal breit 100mm.
D.h. wenn ich eine Yari DPA Boost einbaue, brauche ich vorne ein anderes Laufrad, oder gibt es Adater?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Juni 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Die Naivität vom Frankentrailer ist deutlicher ausgeprägt als gedacht, wenn ich schreiben würde mit welchem Messer schneide ich am besten einen Käsekuchen, würde er auch darauf anspringen, man glaubt es kaum.



Ich weiß was er wiegt der LRS aber da ich naiver ausgeprägt bin als Du denken kannst, kannste selber suchen oder warten bis Du schwarz bist. Genauso wegen den Nabenadaptern.


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2018)

@tib02 schau mal

Das Gewicht des LRS ist relativ einfach zu ermitteln....


----------



## MtB55 (1. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @tib02 schau mal
> 
> Das Gewicht des LRS ist relativ einfach zu ermitteln....


Yeapp, aber ich dachte vielleicht jemand den schon mal gewogen, die I-Net Angaben sind meist nicht so das Wahre.
Wegen den Adaptern, danke, soweit bin ich auch, mich hätten noch Erfahrungen interessiert, Adapter oder besser ein neues LR, falls Adapter gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit einen bestimmen, einfach etwas mehr praxis Input als nur Googel.


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> die I-Net Angaben sind meist nicht so das Wahre.


Wie wärs mit selber wiegen?



tib02 schrieb:


> mich hätten noch Erfahrungen interessiert, Adapter oder besser ein neues LR.


Woher soll ich das wissen.... weil.....


tib02 schrieb:


> oder gibt es Adater?


Aber weil ich heut so lieb bin, ich find die Adapter doof.... Kauf dir anständige LRS

Und warum willst du von ner Yari auf ne Yari wechseln? Wenn dann was richtiges....


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2018)

Ps. Wenn du das Gewicht hast, lass es mich wissen ich tippe mal so auf etwas um 2kg +- eher plus...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Und warum willst du von ner Yari auf ne Yari wechseln? Wenn dann was richtiges....



Pass auf, gleich kommt die Frage was was richtiges wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (1. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit selber wiegen?
> 
> 
> Woher soll ich das wissen.... weil.....
> ...


Ok ich werde selber wiegen 
Laufrad war auch mein Favorit, danke.
Ich bin ein DPA Fan, Yari passt für meine Zwecke daher.


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Pass auf, gleich kommt die Frage was was richtiges wäre


Pösse


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein DPA Fan, daher.


Ok. Verstehe.... Aber da lohnt sich der Wechsel nicht solange die Yari tut was sie soll.... Braucht man mM. nach am Enduro e nicht.... N‘ gutes Tuning macht da mehr sinn.....


----------



## MtB55 (1. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ok. Verstehe.... Aber da lohnt sich der Wechsel nicht solange die Yari tut was sie soll.... Braucht man mM. nach am Enduro e nicht.... N‘ gutes Tuning macht da mehr sinn.....


 Jein ich nutze das Bike auch zum Hm fressen z.B. über die die Alpen wenn man Stunden bergauf fährt senke ich gerne mal ab.


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Jein ich nutze das Bike auch zum Hm fressen z.B. über die die Alpen wenn man Stunden bergauf fährt senke ich gerne mal ab.


Du, jeder wie er mag.... ich wohn in den Bergen, mache allso schon paar Höhenmeterchen, son käse hätte ich noch nie vermisst..... Kumpel musste das auch unbedingt haben.... verwenden tut er es nicht.... Gibt es mittlerweile wenigstens die Token, ohne gebastel, für die DPA?
Gäbe übrigens auch so spanngurte dafür....


----------



## MtB55 (1. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Du, jeder wie er mag.... ich wohn in den Bergen, mache allso schon paar Höhenmeterchen, son käse hätte ich noch nie vermisst..... Kumpel musste das auch unbedingt haben.... verwenden tut er es nicht.... Gibt es mittlerweile wenigstens die Token, ohne gebastel, für die DPA?
> Gäbe übrigens auch so spanngurte dafür....


 Ich habe bisher alle Bikes auf DPA umgerüstet und bin damit zufrieden. Aber egal danke für deinen Input.


----------



## rider1970 (1. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Du, jeder wie er mag.... ich wohn in den Bergen, mache allso schon paar Höhenmeterchen, son käse hätte ich noch nie vermisst..... Kumpel musste das auch unbedingt haben.... verwenden tut er es nicht.... Gibt es mittlerweile wenigstens die Token, ohne gebastel, für die DPA?
> Gäbe übrigens auch so spanngurte dafür....



Du bist ja auch noch jung


----------



## Zerzal (1. Juni 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch noch jung


Nö ja... man ist immer so jung wie man sich fühlt, ich nehm einfach das passende Bike, für die passende Aktivität


----------



## MtB55 (1. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nö ja... man ist immer so jung wie man sich fühlt, ich nehm einfach das passende Bike, für die passende Aktivität


Dann bräuchte ich noch ein dritt Bike natürlich mit DPA 

So ein Carbon 120mm Race Fully, hätte echt was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (2. Juni 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Dann bräuchte ich noch ein dritt Bike natürlich mit DPA
> 
> So ein Carbon 120mm Race Fully, hätte echt was...


Auf jeden Fall, aber nur ohne Spacerturm....


----------



## rider1970 (2. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nö ja... man ist immer so jung wie man sich fühlt, ich nehm einfach das passende Bike, für die passende Aktivität



Schön wenn man die Auswahl hat, bei mir reicht es finanziell nur für eins. Auch deshalb gerne mit Dpa, für steile Rampen m.M. nach sehr angenehm. Früher hab ich das auch nicht gebraucht, aber heute...
Geht für mich in die gleiche Richtung wie angepasste Übersetzung, ovales Kb usw. 
Macht das berghoch fahren einfach angenehmer, sagt zumindest mein subjektives Empfinden


----------



## Zerzal (2. Juni 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Schön wenn man die Auswahl hat


Das ist es in der tat.....  Ich fahr aber auch so um die 5mal die Woche...


rider1970 schrieb:


> bei mir reicht es finanziell nur für eins


Klar, das ist das eine Thema.... Mann kann aber auch den eint oder anderen Kompromiss eingehen, dann geht das schon.... Ich mein, wenn man natürlich eine IBC Gewinnerbutton Bike braucht.... Ist nicht auf dich bezogen!  Weisst schon was ich sagen will.... 



rider1970 schrieb:


> Auch deshalb gerne mit Dpa, für steile Rampen m.M. nach sehr angenehm. Früher hab ich das auch nicht gebraucht, aber heute...


Alles gut.... Sagte doch, jeder wie er mag.... 


rider1970 schrieb:


> Geht für mich in die gleiche Richtung wie angepasste Übersetzung, ovales Kb usw.
> Macht das berghoch fahren einfach angenehmer, sagt zumindest mein subjektives Empfinden


Ja sicher da ist was dran und es mag ausnahmen geben. Für mich ist das am Enduro einfach irgendwie.. naja, vielleicht brauch ichs ja dann irgendwann auch mal  Aber es will mir nicht so recht in den Kopf wenn dann vorn ne Mary rollt und noch 3cm Spacer unterm Vorbau hängen oder sowas.... Zudem, will man am Enduro nicht eher aufrechter sitzen...? An nem Race 120er oder so kann ich es natürlich nachvollziehen....  Wie gesagt, jeder wie er mag.....


----------



## MtB55 (2. Juni 2018)

Ich bin ein alter Sack und freue mich über jeden cm Federweg


----------



## rider1970 (2. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Das ist es in der tat.....  Ich fahr aber auch so um die 5mal die Woche...
> 
> Klar, das ist das eine Thema.... Mann kann aber auch den eint oder anderen Kompromiss eingehen, dann geht das schon.... Ich mein, wenn man natürlich eine IBC Gewinnerbutton Bike braucht.... Ist nicht auf dich bezogen!  Weisst schon was ich sagen will....
> 
> ...



Schön zusammen gefasst 
Wie du schon sagst, jeder wie er mag 
Und großen Respekt, ganz ernst gemeint, es zeitlich hin zu bekommen, fünf mal die Woche biken zu gehen


----------



## Zerzal (2. Juni 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Und großen Respekt, ganz ernst gemeint, es zeitlich hin zu bekommen, fünf mal die Woche biken zu gehen



Danke, sind dann natürlich nicht immer die 8h Monsterrunden. Natürlich muss man sich dann halt auch etwas richten... Aber so 1,5-2h finden sich schon immer irgendwie. Das reicht mir um mich ziemlich zu plätten... Muss man halt etwas angasen Hab das Glück das ich das alles direkt vor der Haustür hab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (9. Juni 2018)

Heute die Yari DPA bestellt.. dann ist das Cube so wie ich es will und brauche.


----------



## MtB55 (13. Juni 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Heute die Yari DPA bestellt.. dann ist das Cube so wie ich es will und brauche.


Ist da


----------



## MtB55 (15. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ps. Wenn du das Gewicht hast, lass es mich wissen ich tippe mal so auf etwas um 2kg +- eher plus...


VR 1980gr davon Mantel 880gr, Schlauch 140gr, Bremsscheibe 110gr.

Das neue boost Laufrad komplett 1730gr... 250gr weniger am LR.


----------



## MtB55 (20. Juni 2018)

Yari DPA ist verbaut.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Yari DPA ist verbaut.Anhang anzeigen 743636


Was ist das für n LRS? Schaut verdammt schmal aus.....


----------



## MtB55 (20. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Was ist das für n LRS? Schaut verdammt schmal aus.....


Der ist schmal... ist nur das Vorderrad, aber der geht erstmal,  da kommt der Rocket Ron 27,5x2,25 drauf. Ich brauche jetzt noch einen boost LRS bin nur noch nicht sicher ich mir einen Carbon gönne oder nicht.
Das alte Vorderrad habe ich jetzt mal mit boost Adapter eingebaut.. ganz traue ich den Braten aber nicht.


----------



## Zerzal (20. Juni 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> da kommt der Rocket Ron 27,5x2,25 drauf.


Für am Stereo
Vorne kommt der Rollwiderstand des Reifens übrigens recht gering zutragen... Den zahlst Du teuer mit Grip!



tib02 schrieb:


> bin nur noch nicht sicher ich mir einen Carbon gönne oder nicht.


Meiner Meinung nach an dem Bike verbratenes Geld....  Lieber ne gescheite Alufelge und nen richtigen Reifen...


----------



## MtB55 (20. Juni 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Für am Stereo
> Vorne kommt der Rollwiderstand des Reifens übrigens recht gering zutragen... Den zahlst Du teuer mit Grip!
> 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach an dem Bike verbratenes Geld....  Lieber ne gescheite Alufelge und nen richtigen Reifen...


Für den geplanten Alpencross brauche ich eher weniger Grip, aber ich lass das jetzt mal Sacken.


----------



## MtB55 (23. Juni 2018)

Da ich mich vor Reifen und LRdern kaum retten kann, wird jetzt ausgibig getestet.
Rocket Ron Addix Speed 2,25 gerade drauf
Rocket Ron Addix Speedgrip 2,6 am zweien LR montiert.



Hans Dampf Addix Soft oder TrailStar am dritten LR montiert.
Mal schauen für was ich mich entscheide, für fette Trails gibts es noch ne Magic Mary in zwei Ausführungen.


----------



## MtB55 (23. Juni 2018)

Heute die erste große Runde mit der neuen Yari DPA und meiner bisher favorisierten Reifenwahl gefahren, hinten wie bisher Racing Ralph in der Cube edition 27,5 * 2,35 vorne den Rocket Ron als Addix Speed 27,5*2,25... DPA Gabel wie erwartet ein echter Gewinn deutlich schneller und entspannter am Berg, Reifen bei festen Untergrund echte Racketen,  das Stereo fährt wie ein XC Renner.. dann ein Ausflug in groben Schotter Uphill, alter Schwede Gripp wo bist du der Racing Ralph ist hier am Ende... wenns noch  regnet gute Nacht. Nächster Test Rocket Ron 2.6 vorne und hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoka92 (23. Juni 2018)

Also ich fahre an meinem Cube vorne Magig Marry  Addix Super soft und hinten Hans Dampf. Egal ob auf Touren, oder im Bikepark. Touren allerdings dann maximal 30km und ca. 700hm. Hatte vorher Racing Ralph hinten und vorne Hans Dampf. War vom Rollwiderstand zwar wesentlich besser, aber ich finde der Racing Ralph kommt auf Trails sehr schnell ans Limit und daher „quäle“ ich mich lieber Berg auf etwas mehr und habe auf den Trails mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## Zerzal (23. Juni 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> das Stereo fährt wie ein XC Renner..


Der war gut....  
Vielleicht sollte ich mal 235er Gummis für meinen Octi besorgen..... 



Hoka92 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre an meinem Cube vorne Magig Marry  Addix Super soft und hinten Hans Dampf. Egal ob auf Touren, oder im Bikepark.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Wenns ganz Trocken ist, geht hinten  auch der RRazor ganz gut. Vorausgesetzt mann weiss mit ihm umzugehen. 


Letztlich kann jeder wie er will, auch der lustige E-Endurist heute, mit DH Ausrüstung, der mir erzählt hat was für ein geile abfahrt die Schotterstraße sei, die ich gerade hoch pedaliere.... Und der hat das ernst gemeint....


----------



## MtB55 (23. Juni 2018)

Ok das mit dem XC war in der Euphorie meiner DPA Yari etwas übertrieben 
Ich teste halt gerne, aber ich werde sicher keinen Alpencross mit HD und MM fahren und dann auch noch super soft  Wieviel MM muss ich da mitnehmen


----------



## MtB55 (23. Juni 2018)

Hoka92 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre an meinem Cube vorne Magig Marry  Addix Super soft und hinten Hans Dampf. Egal ob auf Touren, oder im Bikepark. Touren allerdings dann maximal 30km und ca. 700hm. Hatte vorher Racing Ralph hinten und vorne Hans Dampf. War vom Rollwiderstand zwar wesentlich besser, aber ich finde der Racing Ralph kommt auf Trails sehr schnell ans Limit und daher „quäle“ ich mich lieber Berg auf etwas mehr und habe auf den Trails mehr Sicherheit.


Haustrails fahre ich mit HD vorne/hinten, wenns ruppig wird gerne die MM vorne. Am eMTB auch, aber da ist mir der Rollwiderstand sowas von wurscht.


----------



## MtB55 (29. Juni 2018)

So vorne  eine Männerscheibe 203mm montiert. und das neue LR kam auch.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Juli 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 746967



Die neue Gabel ohne Gabelkonus montiert?


----------



## Capic Biker (13. Juli 2018)

Zur Info, Riss am 6 Monate alten Reklamationsrahmen, genau da, wo schon etliche hier berichtet haben, das sie Risse haben.
KEIN AUSTAUSCH, soll 200€ Zahlen.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-reklamation-und-kundenorientierung-null.874871/


----------



## GutenTachAuch (20. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir kürzlich einen Cube Stereo 160 HPA Rahmen 20" zugelegt und möchte mir damit ein neues Bike aufbauen - mein erster derartiger Versuch. Und natürlich ergeben sich direkt ein paar Fragen. Ich möchte die Magura MT5 mit 180 mm Scheiben montieren. Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Adapter ich benötige?
Zudem habe ich mir die SRAM GX Kurbelgarnitur gekauft. Beim Einbau musste ich feststellen, dass nach dem Festziehen immer noch Spiel vorhanden war. Ich kann die Kurbel von hin und her schieben. Benötige ich hier eine Art Spacer o.ä.? Das Innenlager ist ein Press Fit 92mm (Shimano SM-BB71-41). Ich bin leider noch nicht so sehr im Thema, hoffe aber hier Unterstützung zu finden.
Viele Grüße


----------



## TheMiB (21. August 2018)

Wie alt ist denn der Rahmen? Die 2016er haben schon direkt PM7 Sockel, so das du 180mm Scheiben ohne Adapter verbauen kannst. An der Gabel kommt es darauf an was deine Gabel so hat ggf. brauchst du da einen +20mm PM auf PM Adapter.

Bei der Kurbel brauchst du wahrscheinlich ein GXP Lager, da SRAM Kurbel und Shimanolager nicht zusammen passen.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GutenTachAuch (21. August 2018)

Ich habe einen 2015er Rahmen und die RockShox Yari RC 27,5" Solo Air 160. Gibt es irgendwo eine Quelle, der ich entnehmen kann, welche Adapter ich benötige? Ich habe abgesehen von den technischen Daten in diversen Online-Shops keine weiteren Infos zum Rahmen. Hat der 2015er auch einen PM7 Sockel?

Das mit dem Lager habe ich mir fast gedacht. Anscheinend kocht da wirklich jeder sein eigenes Süppchen. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Zerzal (21. August 2018)

@GutenTachAuch

Hinten kann der Bremssattel für eine 180er Scheibe direkt montiert werden. Zumindest bei Shimano. Sollte aber bei Magura auch gehen, 100% sicher bin ich nicht.
Wenn du aber eine Shimano Schaltung montieren willst, würde ich die MT5 gleich wieder verkaufen und eine XT besorgen. Die Shifter lassen sich dann direkt per I-Spec, Achtung gibt verschiedne Typen, an die Geber montieren. Sonst muss man adaptieren... 

Bezüglich Kurbel. Verkauf das GX Ding und besorg dir eine RaceFace Aeffect. Die passt in die vorhandenen Lager, so wie die Shimano HT2 Kurbeln auch. Die Shimano Lager würde ich vorziehen.

Am besten Du leistest hier gleich mal kurz auf was du sonst noch so zu verbauen gedenkst. Könnte n haufen Kohle sparen

Vor allem wenn ich sowas lesen...


GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lager habe ich mir fast gedacht. Anscheinend kocht da wirklich jeder sein eigenes Süppchen. Schade eigentlich.


Ist jetzt nicht bös gemein, aber man kann da schnell viel Geld verbraten...

Aber ja, das ist wirklich sehr schade...


----------



## TheMiB (21. August 2018)

Persönlich habe ich nur nen 2016er (also auch für 2017 und 2018 da der gleiche Rahmen) daheim und kann es mit Sicherheit sagen. beim 2015er würd ich nach diesem Bild vom 2015er HPS Race aber auch auf 180mm ohne Adapter setzen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei der Yari sollte eine PM6 dran sein. Das heißt man kann eine 160mm Scheibe ohne Adapter montieren. Für 180mm benötigst du also einen Adapter mit +20mm wie z.B. den Shimano SM-MA-F180. Folgende Übersicht von Shimano





Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## GutenTachAuch (21. August 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Am besten Du leistest hier gleich mal kurz auf was du sonst noch so zu verbauen gedenkst. Könnte n haufen Kohle sparen



Ich fürchte, dass ich schon ein bisschen Lehrgeld gezahlt habe. Das Innenlager war noch im Rahmen. Ich habe den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Das größte Problem bisher waren die Felgen (Fulcrum Red Fire 5 mit Centerlock) und die Suche nach einem passenden Adapter auf meine Magura Storm HC. Mein erster Anlauf bei "Fachhändler" war ein Griff ins Klo. Shimano SM-RTAD05 passt nicht.

Bei der Schaltung habe ich auch komplett SRAM GX 1x11fach.

Bezüglich der PM-Adapter muss ich mir das noch einmal in Ruhe ansehen.

Ich wusste zwar, dass die Zusammenstellung des Bike etwas kniffelig wird, dass ich aber mit so vielen Hürden konfrontiert werde, war mir nicht klar. Learning by doing. Ich bin für jede Hilfestellung dankbar.


----------



## Zerzal (21. August 2018)

GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, dass ich schon ein bisschen Lehrgeld gezahlt habe.


Jaaa das kenne ich



GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Das Innenlager war noch im Rahmen.


Ok. Eventuell is es e durch. Würde dennoch das HT2 empfehlen.



GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Das größte Problem bisher waren die Felgen (Fulcrum Red Fire 5 mit Centerlock) und die Suche nach einem passenden Adapter auf meine Magura Storm HC. Mein erster Anlauf bei "Fachhändler" war ein Griff ins Klo. Shimano SM-RTAD05 passt nicht.


Sehe ich gar kein Problem. Fahr einfach Shimano Centerlock Disc. Problem gelöst...
Ansonsten müssten die DT Adapter doch passen. Meinte ich zumindest. Aber ich bin kein Fan von Adaptern. 



GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Bei der Schaltung habe ich auch komplett SRAM GX 1x11fach.


Ich persönlich hätte ne Shimano XT genommen.

Das schöne an Shimano, es passt einfach. Kannst du mit glauben. Hab mir kürzlich ne Eagle fürs HT besorgt. Mannoo, so geil sie ist, keine Shimano Schaltung hat je so einen Rattenschwanz nach sich gezogen.

Was hast den für einen Freilauf auf deinen LRS?





GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Bezüglich der PM-Adapter muss ich mir das noch einmal in Ruhe ansehen.


Ich fahre das Race selber. Das hat da keinen. 




GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Ich wusste zwar, dass die Zusammenstellung des Bike etwas kniffelig wird, dass ich aber mit so vielen Hürden konfrontiert werde, war mir nicht klar. Learning by doing. Ich bin für jede Hilfestellung dankbar.


Wenn man mal etwas den Durchblick hat ist es wir Lego bauen für grosse....
Am einfachsten ist es wenn man möglich auf Shimano Teile setzt ich weiss, das bringt die jetzt nicht viel. Aber auch mit den Sram Sachen ist es umsetzbar...


----------



## GutenTachAuch (21. August 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ok. Eventuell is es e durch. Würde dennoch das HT2 empfehlen.



HT2... Ich nehme an, dass du das Hollowtech II meinst? Das Problem hier ist, dass es ja dann mit der Kurbel nicht zusammenpasst. Meine Wahl wäre auf das hier gefallen: Truvativ Press Fit MTB BB92 Innenlager PF41-89.5/92-GXP
Oder zahle ich hier wieder Lehrgeld 

Meine LRS ist folgender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (21. August 2018)

GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass du das Hollowtech II meinst?


Genau



GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Truvativ Press Fit MTB BB92 Innenlager PF41-89.5/92-GXP


Mit dem Zeug kenne ich mich Zuwenig aus. Mir wurde aber davon abgeraten.
Die GX Kurbel ist halt recht schwer....
Weshalb hast dich eigentlich für die GX Gruppe entschieden?



GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Meine LRS ist folgender.


Ok. Dann darf deine Kassette aber keine XD Aufnahme haben. Wenn ich das richtig sehe... ? Oder hast du nen XD Freilauf geordert... Sonst ist da nix mit 10-42


----------



## GutenTachAuch (21. August 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Weshalb hast dich eigentlich für die GX Gruppe entschieden?


Gute Frage. Ich wollte mal was anderes als Shimano und dachte mir, dass Sram nicht ohne Grund auf dem Markt vertreten ist. Für die GX Gruppe habe ich mich entschieden, da sie m. E. das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für meinen Zweck hat. Ich hatte auch noch nie 1x11-fach.

Mein bisheriges Bike ist ein Univega RAM 9FR anno 2001 oder so. Jetzt wurde mal Zeit für was anderes.

Meine Hinterradnarbe habe ich mit folgender Kassette ausgestattet: SRAM

Das war übrigens das erste und bisher einzige Teil, das ich ohne Probleme montieren konnte... 

Bezüglich des Innenlagers muss ich nur noch den Durchmesser im Rahmen prüfen...


----------



## GutenTachAuch (21. August 2018)

Wie ist eigentlich die Meinung zu einer Remote-Sattelstütze? Ich kann mich nicht zu einem Kauf durchringen, da ich die ganz schön teuer finde. Bisher hat das manuelle Runterschrauben auch immer geklappt...


----------



## MtB55 (22. August 2018)

GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Meinung zu einer Remote-Sattelstütze? Ich kann mich nicht zu einem Kauf durchringen, da ich die ganz schön teuer finde. Bisher hat das manuelle Runterschrauben auch immer geklappt...


Wenn dir das manuelle Runterschrauben nicht zu umständlich ist, würde ich dabei bleiben.


----------



## Zerzal (22. August 2018)

GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ich wollte mal was anderes als Shimano und dachte mir, dass Sram nicht ohne Grund auf dem Markt vertreten ist.


Ok verstehe.... 



GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Für die GX Gruppe habe ich mich entschieden, da sie m. E. das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für meinen Zweck hat.


Ja kann man mit leben... 



GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Meine Hinterradnarbe habe ich mit folgender Kassette ausgestattet: SRAM


Naja, ein echt Schweres Teil.... Als vergleich, meine Eagle Kassette wiegt rund 255g..... Erschreck nicht wenn das Bike dann am Ende um die 15Kg hat... Am meisten Gewicht's Optimierungspotential hat man immer am Laufrad... Bewegtem Masse... 



GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Meinung zu einer Remote-Sattelstütze? Ich kann mich nicht zu einem Kauf durchringen, da ich die ganz schön teuer finde. Bisher hat das manuelle Runterschrauben auch immer geklappt...


Würd ich, sofern das Bike ansatzweise artgerecht bewegt wird umbedingt empfehlen...  Zb. die neue One Up da scheint das PL ziemlich gelungen...



GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Innenlagers muss ich nur noch den Durchmesser im Rahmen prüfen...


Ein 92er breite Pressfit passend für deine Kurbel...  Könnte dieses sein.  Bin ich mir nicht sicher..... Welche Kurbel hast genau



tib02 schrieb:


> Wenn dir das manuelle Runterschrauben nicht zu umständlich ist, würde ich dabei bleiben.


Finde ich gar nicht....   E sein denn, mann fährt nur Radwege.....


----------



## GutenTachAuch (22. August 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ein 92er breite Pressfit passend für deine Kurbel... Könnte dieses sein. Bin ich mir nicht sicher..... Welche Kurbel hast genau


Ich hatte dieses Innenlager auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Meine Kurbel ist diese hier: Kurbel


----------



## MtB55 (22. August 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ok verstehe....
> 
> 
> Finde ich gar nicht....   E sein denn, mann fährt nur Radwege.....



Fahrtechnik ersetzt absenken ...


----------



## Zerzal (22. August 2018)

GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Ich hatte dieses Innenlager auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Meine Kurbel ist diese hier: Kurbel


Hast die neu? Ganz ehrlich, wenn du die zurückgeben kannst mach das. Nimm eine Race Face Aeffect und spar Dir den Lagertausch.... Und Gewicht


----------



## Zerzal (22. August 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik ersetzt absenken ...


Jaja....


----------



## GutenTachAuch (22. August 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hast die neu? Ganz ehrlich, wenn du die zurückgeben kannst mach das.


Das fällt wohl wieder unter den Punkt Lehrgeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (22. August 2018)

GutenTachAuch schrieb:


> Das fällt wohl wieder unter den Punkt Lehrgeld


Nönö... Wenn du sie nicht zurückgeben kannst, dann behalt sie eben... Nur falls das möglich wäre, würd ich es tun...


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand nen gefallen tun und bei einem 20 Zoll Rahmen die Sattelrohr-Länge messen.
Also Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr.

Bin da leicht verwirrt.
Die Angabe 20 Zoll bezieht sich ja eigentlich auf das Maß Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr. Aber wie kann dann der Rahmen 20 Zoll sein (= 50 cm) und die Sattelrohrlänge 47 cm?

Kann jemand bestätigen, dass das Sattelrohr beim 20 Zoll Rahmen 47 cm ist?
Danke!


----------



## Zerzal (2. September 2018)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand nen gefallen tun und bei einem 20 Zoll Rahmen die Sattelrohr-Länge messen.
> Also Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr.
> 
> Bin da leicht verwirrt.
> ...


Ja das ist normal das die Angaben von CM und Zoll teils nicht deckungsgleich sind. 

Um welches Jahr handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. September 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ja das ist normal das die Angaben von CM und Zoll teils nicht deckungsgleich sind.
> 
> Um welches Jahr handelt es sich denn?


 Konkret um ein Stereo Hybrid Race 2018. 20 Zoll. Sattelrohr 47 cm. Ist aber auch bei den normalen Stereo so angegeben.


----------



## Zerzal (2. September 2018)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Konkret um ein Stereo Hybrid Race 2018. 20 Zoll. Sattelrohr 47 cm. Ist aber auch bei den normalen Stereo so angegeben.


Ok. Mit dem 18er und erstrecht dem E habe ich keine Ahnung. Aber, wenn da 47cm steht, dann wird das Sattelrohr auch 47cm hoch sein... Die Zoll Werte / Rahmengrösse sagen nicht mehr all zu viel über die tatsächliche Sattelrohr höhe aus... Es geht da mehr um das Gesamtpaket. Zur Zeit geht der Trend in Richtung kurzes Sattelrohr, damit die Glockn nicht bimmeln...... Dafür gibts zB. mehr Reach....


----------



## Pesta-Lev (2. September 2018)

Ich kann beim 20" die Sattelrohrlänge von 47cm bestätigen.


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. September 2018)

Pesta-Lev schrieb:


> Ich kann beim 20" die Sattelrohrlänge von 47cm bestätigen.


 Danke


----------



## derSteffen (13. Januar 2019)

Vincy schrieb:


> Erst auf einer Seite die Schraube ganz rausschrauben. Dann mit einem Inbusschlüssel die mittlere Distanzhülse festhalten und auf der Gegenseite die andere Schraube rausschrauben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 473133



Hallo zusammen. Sitze gerade an der Demontage meines Hinterbaus am 2015er Stereo 140 hpa, um mir mal alle Lager anzusehen und zu fetten. Glücklicherweise habe ich dieses hilfreiche Bild gefunden, vielen Dank! 

Da ich aber Überzeugungsarbeit leisten musste, sind mir einige Teile runtergefallen, die ich nun wieder zusammenpuzzeln muss. 




 

Meine Fragen 

1. sind das alle Teile? 
2. welche gehören auf die Kurbelseite und welche auf die andere?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Black-Falcon (13. Januar 2019)

derSteffen schrieb:


> 1. sind das alle Teile?


Nicht wirklich...
Es sollte so aussehen wie der untere Teil auf dem Foto...



Nehme an, die Verbindungshülse (das Mittelstück) sitzt noch im Rahmen?!


derSteffen schrieb:


> 2. welche gehören auf die Kurbelseite und welche auf die andere?


Spielt beim HPA 140 keine Rolle...
Hier kannst den ganzen Satz neu bestellen, falls du keine anderen (speziellen) Lager verbauen möchtest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSteffen (13. Januar 2019)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Nehme an, die Verbindungshülse (das Mittelstück) sitzt noch im Rahmen?!



Ja genau, die Lager auch. Quasi nur dreck und kein Fett drin. 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Spielt beim HPA 140 keine Rolle...



Bei den Schrauben ok, aber die Distanzringe? Hab drei Stück vom Boden aufgelesen. Zwei identische schmale und eine breite. Bei denen weiß ich nicht welche wohin muss. Ich tendiere zu links schmal und rechts schmal und dick. Hm.

Danke auch für den Link!


----------



## Black-Falcon (13. Januar 2019)

derSteffen schrieb:


> Ja genau, die Lager auch. Quasi nur dreck und kein Fett drin.


Dann soltest die Lager auch auspressen... Bringt dir sonst ja nix! 


derSteffen schrieb:


> Bei den Schrauben ok, aber die Distanzringe? Hab drei Stück vom Boden aufgelesen. Zwei identische schmale und eine breite.


Sicher, dass die dritte vom Stereo stammt?! 
Wäre mir absolut neu...
Siehst ja am original Lagersatz von Cube selbst: 2 Schrauben, 4 Lager, 2 U-Scheiben und eine Mittelhülse.
Mehr gehört da (eigentlich) auch nicht hin!

PS: Kannst mal ein Foto von dem dicken "Distanzring" machen?


----------



## derSteffen (13. Januar 2019)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Sicher, dass die dritte vom Stereo stammt?!
> Wäre mir absolut neu...
> Siehst ja am original Lagersatz von Cube selbst: 2 Schrauben, 4 Lager, 2 U-Scheiben und eine Mittelhülse.
> Mehr gehört da (eigentlich) auch nicht hin!
> ...



Bin nicht sicher, wäre aber schon Zufall. Hatte vorher die Werkstatt gefegt. Und er passt einfach perfekt auf die Schraube. Demontiert hatte ich bis zu dem Punkt auch schon Schaltwerk vom Schaltauge, Horstlink und Sitzstreben (und die Gabel, die schließe ich aus als Quelle).

 Hier der dicke Ring (links)


derSteffen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 814646


----------



## Black-Falcon (13. Januar 2019)

derSteffen schrieb:


> Bin nicht sicher, wäre aber schon Zufall. Hatte vorher die Werkstatt gefegt. Und er passt einfach perfekt auf die Schraube. Demontiert hatte ich bis zu dem Punkt auch schon Schaltwerk vom Schaltauge, Horstlink und Sitzstreben (und die Gabel, die schließe ich aus als Quelle).
> 
> Hier der dicke Ring (links)


Dann vermute ich mal stark, du hast einen Spacer vom Umlenkhebel verloren: LINK
Da würde die breite nämlich eher hin passen...


----------



## derSteffen (13. Januar 2019)

Irgendwie bekomme ich es wieder zusammen  und mit so toller Hilfe allemal!


----------



## derSteffen (17. Januar 2019)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Dann vermute ich mal stark, du hast einen Spacer vom Umlenkhebel verloren: LINK
> Da würde die breite nämlich eher hin passen...


Lager geschmiert und Radl wieder zusammengebaut. Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (17. Januar 2019)

derSteffen schrieb:


> Lager geschmiert und Radl wieder zusammengebaut.


Klasse! 


derSteffen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal!


Freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte...


----------



## Minimi800 (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt hier zufällig einer von euch ein 2018er
Stereo 160 SL in 22Zoll und kann mir sagen, wieviel
es wiegt.
Cube gibt ja auf der HP an, dass es 13,4kg hat und mich würde
interessieren, wieviel es in 22Zoll hat.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe..


----------



## franzthecat (28. Februar 2019)

Passen in einen 27.5+ Rahmen auch 29 Zoll Laufräder ? Bei der 27.5+ Gabel passt auch ein 29er Laufrad .Findest du denn Vorbau nicht zulang von den abgebildeten Radl 
Welche grösse passt zu mir von der Schrittlänge her sollt ich den Rahmen 20 nehmen von der Körpergrösse her einen 16-18er .ich bin jetzt 173m normal wär ich 176cm urch einen bruch und durch meine Körperhaltung hab ich 2-4 cm verloren .


----------



## Pesta-Lev (7. April 2019)

Hi,
meine Kette ist verschlissen.
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung ?
Wieviel Glieder werden benötigt ? (2x11 Gänge)
Gruß Claus


----------



## MtB55 (7. April 2019)

Ja zählen, dauert 2 Minuten.


----------



## TheMiB (7. April 2019)

Die neue Kette wird eh zu lang sein. Also Kette kaufen Luft aus dem Dämpfer und langsam einfedern. Danach die Kettenlänge gemäß Herstellerempfehlung bestimmen. Shimano sagt grosses Kettenblatt und grösstes Ritzel plus 2 Glieder. Dann Kette durch Schaltwerk fädeln und Dämpfer auf Normaldruck bringen fertig. Bisher hab ich bei meinem 2x11 Hobel immer die KMC x11.93 genommen weil das Schloss mir besser taugt als die Laufrichtungsgebundenen Shimanos mit Nietstift...den bekommst du oft auf dem Trail nicht so einfach abgebrochen.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## Pesta-Lev (7. April 2019)

Vielen Dank The MiB


----------



## RedRian (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Schön dass hier eine runde für die, doch so oft schlecht gesprochenen, cube stereos finden lässt.
Ich bin gerade kurz vor abschluss meines ersten bike-builds und es ist... Ein cube stereo hpa 160 aus 2015 geworden  es ist lediglich der grüne rahmen von der pro Ausführung. Verbaut habe ich die 2018 RS Yari single air, den Monarch + debon air, eine Sram eagle nx 1x12, DT Swiss E1900 Laufräder, einen 785 lenker mit 20er rise und die bremsen... sind eher sporadisch von meinem alten Aim übernommen worden. Diese werden noch gewechselt. Als Reifen hatte ich an die Magic Mary vorne und Hans Dampf hinten gedacht. Im Anhang findet ihr ein paar bilder. Habt ihr generell tipps für mich oder verbesserungsvorschläge, oder gehen irgendwelche parts, die ich verbaut habe, überhaupt nicht (außer bremse)?!
Lg adrian


----------



## Andy90 (23. Mai 2019)

AdrianRichter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Schön dass hier eine runde für die, doch so oft schlecht gesprochenen, cube stereos finden lässt.
> Ich bin gerade kurz vor abschluss meines ersten bike-builds und es ist... Ein cube stereo hpa 160 aus 2015 geworden  es ist lediglich der grüne rahmen von der pro Ausführung. Verbaut habe ich die 2018 RS Yari single air, den Monarch + debon air, eine Sram eagle nx 1x12, DT Swiss E1900 Laufräder, einen 785 lenker mit 20er rise und die bremsen... sind eher sporadisch von meinem alten Aim übernommen worden. Diese werden noch gewechselt. Als Reifen hatte ich an die Magic Mary vorne und Hans Dampf hinten gedacht. Im Anhang findet ihr ein paar bilder. Habt ihr generell tipps für mich oder verbesserungsvorschläge, oder gehen irgendwelche parts, die ich verbaut habe, überhaupt nicht (außer bremse)?!
> Lg adrian


Sieht echt gut aus! Darf ich aus Interesse mal fragen was du für den Rahmen noch gezahlt hast?


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2019)

AdrianRichter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Schön dass hier eine runde für die, doch so oft schlecht gesprochenen, cube stereos finden lässt.
> Ich bin gerade kurz vor abschluss meines ersten bike-builds und es ist... Ein cube stereo hpa 160 aus 2015 geworden  es ist lediglich der grüne rahmen von der pro Ausführung. Verbaut habe ich die 2018 RS Yari single air, den Monarch + debon air, eine Sram eagle nx 1x12, DT Swiss E1900 Laufräder, einen 785 lenker mit 20er rise und die bremsen... sind eher sporadisch von meinem alten Aim übernommen worden. Diese werden noch gewechselt. Als Reifen hatte ich an die Magic Mary vorne und Hans Dampf hinten gedacht. Im Anhang findet ihr ein paar bilder. Habt ihr generell tipps für mich oder verbesserungsvorschläge, oder gehen irgendwelche parts, die ich verbaut habe, überhaupt nicht (außer bremse)?!
> Lg adrian


Nett. 
Der Dämpfer soll ohne Custom Tune allerdings an dem Rahmen nicht gut funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy90 (23. Mai 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nett.
> Der Dämpfer soll ohne Custom Tune allerdings an dem Rahmen nicht gut funktionieren.


Weißt du oder jemand wie es sich mit Fox Federelementen verhält? Spiele mit dem Gedanken auf eine 36er factory und DPX2 factory aufzurüsten. Rahmen ist auch der Stereo HPA 160 BJ. 2016


----------



## RedRian (23. Mai 2019)

Andy90 schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus! Darf ich aus Interesse mal fragen was du für den Rahmen noch gezahlt hast?



Danke. Klar darfst du, 299€  war fast das billigste teil am setup


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2019)

Andy90 schrieb:


> Weißt du oder jemand wie es sich mit Fox Federelementen verhält? Spiele mit dem Gedanken auf eine 36er factory und DPX2 factory aufzurüsten. Rahmen ist auch der Stereo HPA 160 BJ. 2016


 
One das passende Tune zur Kinematik des Hinterbau‘s ist das immer so ne Sache. Kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Sprich, es kann sich schlechter anfühlen als mit dem Originalen Dämpfer. Ob der Fahrer das merkt steht nochmal auf einem anderen Blatt. 

2016 waren Fox serienmässig verbaut. Ein fachkundiger Cube Händler sollte eigentlich einen Fox mit zum Bike passendem Tune besorgen können...


----------



## RedRian (23. Mai 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nett.
> Der Dämpfer soll ohne Custom Tune allerdings an dem Rahmen nicht gut funktionieren.



D.h es müssten diese spacer für mehr progression eingebaut werden?


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2019)

AdrianRichter schrieb:


> D.h es müssten diese spacer für mehr progression eingebaut werden?


Nein, das alleine wird wohl nicht ausreichen. Es müsste da am Shimstack rumgewerkelt werden. Wie genau das geht, und was dafür für wissen nötig ist kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen. @Black-Falcon könnte das bedeutend besser erklären....

Fahren kannst du den, sofern das Piggyback nicht ans Unterrohr knallt, natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## RedRian (23. Mai 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nein, das alleine wird wohl nicht ausreichen. Es müsste da am Shimstack rumgewerkelt werden. Wie genau das geht, und was dafür für wissen nötig ist kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen. @Black-Falcon könnte das bedeutend besser erklären....
> 
> Fahren kannst du den, sofern das Piggyback nicht ans Unterrohr knallt, natürlich trotzdem.



Ok danke dir schonmal vielmals für den hinweis. Werde mich mal schlau machen und den dämpfer eventuell irgendwo einschicken, der mir das einstellen kann. Bis dahin geh ichs vorsichtig an


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2019)

AdrianRichter schrieb:


> Ok danke dir schonmal vielmals für den hinweis. Werde mich mal schlau machen und den dämpfer eventuell irgendwo einschicken, der mir das einstellen kann. Bis dahin geh ichs vorsichtig an


Die Luft hast Du aber schon mal komplett raus gelassen um zu sehen wie na das Unterrohr dem Dämpfer kommt wenn der bis zum Anschlag durch geht? Wenn nicht, machen! Wenn da keine Luft mehr zwischen ist wäre das fatal...


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2019)

AdrianRichter schrieb:


> Danke. Klar darfst du, 299€  war fast das billigste teil am setup


Bike discount? Darf ich fragen weshalb du keinen aktuelleren genommen hast? So wegen modernerer Geo und so


----------



## RedRian (23. Mai 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Die Luft hast Du aber schon mal komplett raus gelassen um zu sehen wie na das Unterrohr dem Dämpfer kommt wenn der bis zum Anschlag durch geht? Wenn nicht, machen! Wenn da keine Luft mehr zwischen ist wäre das fatal...


Jop, luft hab ich beim einbau des sram antriebs schonmal komplett unten gehabt. Soweit ich mich erinnere war alles noch im grünen bereich. Schau morgen aber nochmal genauer, ob ich nicht was übersehen hab.
Ich war einfach so zufrieden mit der geometrie meines alten aims aus dem selben baujahr, da dachte ich, ich probiers einfach mal. Habe mich erst danach viel mehr mit der materie auseinandergesetzt und gelesen, dass die geometrie oft negativ kritisiert wird. Mal schaun, wie ich damit klar komme, bin noch zuversichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRian (23. Mai 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Bike discount? Darf ich fragen weshalb du keinen aktuelleren genommen hast? So wegen modernerer Geo und so


Ja, bike discount


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2019)

AdrianRichter schrieb:


> Jop, luft hab ich beim einbau des sram antriebs schonmal komplett unten gehabt. Soweit ich mich erinnere war alles noch im grünen bereich. Schau morgen aber nochmal genauer, ob ich nicht was übersehen hab.


Guter Plan...



AdrianRichter schrieb:


> Ich war einfach so zufrieden mit der geometrie meines alten aims




Sorry konnt‘s mir nicht verkneifen. Das Stereo hat etwa soviel mit dem Aim gemein wie ein Moped mit ner KTM...
Wart‘s nur ab.

Ja die Geo, die ist jetzt nicht schlecht oder so. Halt etwas altbacken.... Aber wenn man das Hauptaugenmerk jetzt auf Touren mit Reserven für mehr auslegt. Kann es sogar sehr gut sein. Es hat immer vor und Nachteile  

Ich fahre mein 2015er immer noch gerne. Ist zwar nur noch der Vorbau original, aber egal  Es erfährt gerade sein jüngstes update Es wird quasi gerade flügge....


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2019)

Ach übrigens, spendier dem guten Stück eine Dropper Post...


----------



## Molloch77 (24. Mai 2019)

Ich hab auch die Yari und hab die kürzlich auf Debon Air umgebaut. Die 35€ zu investieren, hat sich voll gelohnt.


----------



## RedRian (24. Mai 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Guter Plan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha ja das mein aim mit dem stereo warscheinlich keine gemeinsamkeiten hat, dachte ich mir. Hab nur eher allgemein die geometrien von 2015 gemeint, sprich dieses etwas engere und aufrechte sitzen. Fand ich eig immer ganz geil. Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf single trails, und gelegentliche bikepark besuche, mal schaun wie es sich dort macht. Eine vario sattelstütze bekommt es definitiv auch noch


----------



## RedRian (24. Mai 2019)

Molloch77 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die Yari und hab die kürzlich auf Debon Air umgebaut. Die 35€ zu investieren, hat sich voll gelohnt.


Cool, die überlegung hatte ich noch gar nicht. Schau ich mir mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRian (24. Mai 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Guter Plan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also habs eben getestet. Also bei voll eingeschlagenem dämpfer bleiben mir ca 1,2 cm bis zum rahmen... glück gehabt


----------



## Zerzal (24. Mai 2019)

AdrianRichter schrieb:


> Hab nur eher allgemein die geometrien von 2015 gemeint, sprich dieses etwas engere und aufrechte sitzen. Fand ich eig immer ganz geil. Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf single trails, und gelegentliche bikepark besuche, mal schaun wie es sich dort macht.


Ah ok. Kann man machen... ist nun quasi also ein potentes AM mit Enduro-Genen für gelegentliche Park spässchen 




AdrianRichter schrieb:


> Eine vario sattelstütze bekommt es definitiv auch noch


 Taugt ungemein



AdrianRichter schrieb:


> Also habs eben getestet. Also bei voll eingeschlagenem dämpfer bleiben mir ca 1,2 cm bis zum rahmen... glück gehabt


Perfekt... Irgendwann muss ich den auch mal noch tauschen...


----------



## RedRian (26. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand von euch eigentlich eine ahnung wie ich die cube Schriftzüge am Rahmen entfernen kann? Die decals sehen für mich so aus, als wären sie mit einer einfachen klarlack beschichtung überdeckt. Meint ihr, es wäre möglich diese runter zu schleifen und einfach neuen klarlack darüber zu sprühen? Lg


----------



## RedRian (27. Mai 2019)

...und wie siehts mit dem tune vom m+ aus? Hab mich eben nochmal schlau gemacht und durch berücksichtigung des federwegs geteilt durch den hub, komme ich auf eine leverage ratio von 2,53. Welche beim ablesen dieser tabelle mit einem M/M tuning sogar soweit passen sollte... jemand ne idee dazu?


----------



## Hoka92 (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein Cube Stereo 160 Hpa Sl 2017 und möchte gerne auf Tubeless umrüsten. Laut Cube ist folgender Laufradsatz verbaut:
DT CSW AM 2.7 Straightpull Wheelset, 28/28 Spokes, 15mm/X12 Boost, 25C, Tubeless Ready
Woher weiß ich nun die Felgenbreite? (Nachmessen kann ich gerade nicht) Ich würde gerne neues Felgenband und das Schwalbe Tubeless Kit verwenden.

Liebe Grüße
Matthias


----------



## TheMiB (19. Juni 2019)

Hoka92 schrieb:


> DT CSW AM 2.7 Straightpull Wheelset, 28/28 Spokes, 15mm/X12 Boost, 25C, Tubeless Ready



DT - steht für DT Swiss Nabe(n)
CSW - für Cube System Wheel, also ein für Cube gebautes Systemlaufrad
AM - für den Einsatzzweck All Mountain
2.7 - 27,5", 650B bzw. 584mm
Straightpull - gerade Speichen
28/28 - vorne und hinten jeweils 28 Speichen
15mm - Vorderachsdurchmesser
X12 - Hinterrad X12 12mm Achse
Boost - Nabenbreite Vorn 110mm, hinten 148mm
25C - Felgenbreite 25mm
Tubeless Ready - Mit entsprechenden Felgenband, Ventil und Reifen kann Tubeless gefahren werden.

Ich würde 27mm Tubelessband kaufen und gut.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## aixro (14. August 2019)

Ich hoffe ich bin nicht schon wieder im falschen Thread gelandet.
Habe mir einen neuen Rahmen geholt, und baue die Teile von meinem Radon nun ans Stereo 140 HPC Race (Modell 2017).
Ich habe aber keine Möglichkeit einen Bashguard bzw. Kettenführung zu installieren? Zumindest finde ich keine Halterung, wie habt ihr einen befestigt?


----------



## Black-Falcon (14. August 2019)

aixro schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bin nicht schon wieder im falschen Thread gelandet.


Eigentlich schon, denn hier ist der 160er Stereo-Thread und dazu noch der fürs HP*A *(Alu)...
Macht aber nix! 
Dein Rahmen besitzt keine ISCG-Aufnahme. Daher gibt es für dich nur eine Möglichkeit:
Eine Kettenführung die an der Direct-Mount Umwerfer-Aufnahme befestigt wird. LINK

PS:


TheMiB schrieb:


> *2*.7 - 27,5", 650B bzw. 584mm


Stimmt nicht ganz...
".7" steht tatsächlich für 27,5", doch die "2" bzw. "3" _vor _dem Punkt steht für die Qualitätsstufe des Laufradsatzes.
3.7 ist also immer hochwertiger als 2.7...


----------



## aixro (14. August 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis und den Tipp 
Tja diese Idee ist nicht schlecht, wenn dort nicht mein Umwerfer montiert wäre... :-(


----------



## Black-Falcon (14. August 2019)

aixro schrieb:


> Tja diese Idee ist nicht schlecht, wenn dort nicht mein Umwerfer montiert wäre... :-(


In dem Fall bleibt eigentlich nurnoch eine Führung, die an der Kettenstrebe montiert wird: LINK1 LINK 2 LINK3
Diese müsste natürlich regelmäßig erneuert werden...
Alternativ könntest auch einen BB-ISCG05 Adapter montieren. Wie stabil/haltbar diese Lösung ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinGaming (4. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Auch wenn hier schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben wurde hoffe ich dennoch, dass noch welche aktiv sind und mir vielleicht helfen können

Ich bin neu hier im Thread und habe mir genau so wie @AdrianRichter auf Bike-Discount einen Cube Stereo 160 HPA Rahmen aus 2015 gekauft. Habe mich für die Race Variante in Black Anodized entschieden. Damit möchte ich mir also mein eigenes Bike bauen  Falls sich jemand fragt warum ich mir einen recht alten Rahmen geholt habe ist die kurze Antwort Geld. Für Gerade einmal 299€ war der Rahmen, nach Gabel und Dämpfer das dritt teuerste Teil am Build Jetzt habe ich jedoch noch ein großes Problem und zwar der Steuersatz  Auf sämtlichen Websiten, auch auf Bike-Discount wo ich den Rahmen erworben habe, wird immer folgender Steuersatz genannt:
CUBE 1.5E ZS, top zero-stack 1 1/8 (OD 44mm), bottom zero-stack 1 1/2 (OD 56mm) 

Habe mich also ein bisschen auf Google schlau gemacht und recht schnell diesen Steuersatz gefunden:





						FSA Orbit 1.5E ZS44 / ZS56 Tapered Cube-Edition kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Mit einem 1.5" Lager unten und 1-1/8" oben ist der Orbit 1.5E bereit für moderne Fahrräder. Beide Lager sind mit gedichteten Schrägkugellagern ausgestattet. Eine gebogene obere Abdeckkappe integriert sich nahtlos in das Steuerrohr und den Vorbau.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




sogar direkt als Cube Edition angegeben. Da mir ~60€ dann aber doch ein bisschen teuer waren habe ich mir noch ein bisschen umgeschaut und folgenden Steuersatz gefunden:





						FSA Orbit 1.5E ZS - 15mm - Steuersatz tapered Press Fit ZS44/28.6 | ZS56/40
					

FSA ▶ Semi-integrierter tapered Steuersatz mit Ahead Abdeckkappe aus Aluminium! Für tapered Gabelschaft.




					www.bike24.de
				




Cool 30€ gespart! Naja denkste 

Ich musste dann Leider feststellen das die Untere Lagerschale nicht in den Rahmen passt und mir somit nichts bringt. Habe beim Einbau fast einen Nervenzusammenbruch bekommen als ich gesehen habe das die nicht passt Was mich am meisten wundert ist, dass ich, nachdem ich mal selber Nachgemessen habe feststellen durfte, dass der Durchmesser an der Unterseite des Rahmens nur 52mm beträgt... Dabei dachte ich die "OD 56mm" steht für den Durchmesser des Rahmen wenn ich mit ner Schieblehre von innen Messe  Jetzt bleibt natürlich die Frage offen welche Steuersatz ich brauch. Hätte ich eventuell doch ~30€ mehr zahlen sollen oder kann ich vielleicht nur eine Untere Lagerschale nachbestellen? Wie hast du das Problem bewältigt @AdrianRichter?
Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für alle (hoffentlich) hilfreichen Kommentare

LG Stefan


----------



## Zerzal (9. November 2019)

Ich sehe jetzt keinen Grund warum der nicht passen sollte. Kenne mich da hetzt aber auch nicht so aus... Mach mal n Foto vom unteren, inneren Teil des Steuerrohrs. Vernünftiges Einpresswerkzeug hast verwendet? Warum nimmst denn nicht auch den empfohlenen Steuersatz...


----------



## Black-Falcon (10. November 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich sehe jetzt keinen Grund warum der nicht passen sollte. Kenne mich da hetzt aber auch nicht so aus... Mach mal n Foto vom unteren, inneren Teil des Steuerrohrs. Vernünftiges Einpresswerkzeug hast verwendet? Warum nimmst denn nicht auch den empfohlenen Steuersatz...


Kann mich dem nur anschließen...
Der Steuersatz sollte passen!
Im Zweifel kannst doch einfach mal den FSA Orbit "Cube Edition" bestellen und vergleichen.
Verrmute fast, dir wurde eine falsche untere Schale geliefert...


----------



## EinGaming (10. November 2019)

Erstmal danke das ihr so schnell geantwortet habt


Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich sehe jetzt keinen Grund warum der nicht passen sollte. Kenne mich da hetzt aber auch nicht so aus... Mach mal n Foto vom unteren, inneren Teil des Steuerrohrs. Vernünftiges Einpresswerkzeug hast verwendet? Warum nimmst denn nicht auch den empfohlenen Steuersatz...



Das mit dem Foto habe ich heute Leider nicht mehr geschafft aber ich kann (Falls es bis dahin noch nötig ist) nächste Woche mal eins Machen. 
Zum Thema Einpresswerkzeug muss ich gestehen das ich eine DIY Variante verwendet habe, jedoch konnte ich damit Problemlos die obere Lagerschale einpressen.
Den "empfohlenen" Steuersatz habe ich nicht genommen, da ich eben dachte, dass es der andere Steuersatz auch tut und ich dann 30€ gespart hätte... Naja aus Fehlern lernt man eben. Jedoch wurde der Steuersatz nicht direkt empfohlen es ist aber anscheinend eine Cube Edition die dann speziell für Cube Rahmen passt 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Kann mich dem nur anschließen...
> Der Steuersatz sollte passen!
> Im Zweifel kannst doch einfach mal den FSA Orbit "Cube Edition" bestellen und vergleichen.
> Verrmute fast, dir wurde eine falsche untere Schale geliefert...



Ja das werde ich dann Wohl machen müssen. Ich habe aber auch irgendwie das Gefühl das mir da die Falsche Schale geliefert wurde auch wenn es nicht viel Sinn macht... 
Was vielleicht noch ganz hilfreich ist und warum die Schale auf jeden Fall nicht passt ist:
1. Das Steuerrohr am Rahmen hat einen Winkel (Ist Konisch das richtige Wort dafür?) Die Lagerschale am Außenbereich (also da wo sie dann den Rahmen berührt) jedoch nicht!
2. Man kann schon mit bloßen Augen erkennen, dass die Lagerschale zu Groß ist.
3. Was mich am meisten verwundert ist, dass das mitgelieferte Kugellager logischerweise in die Lagerschale, welche nicht in den Rahmen passt, passt. Jedoch passt es auch schon perfekt in den Rahmen. Also haben der Rahmen und die Lagerschale den gleichen Innendurchmesser. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine...
 Es gibt ja noch einen anderen Standart und zwar den IS52 (die 52mm konnte ich ja mit einem Messschieber nachmessen) also voll Integriert... Ich habe dann natürlich auch schon nachgedacht ob das vielleicht bei meinem Rahmen so ist aber bin dann zu der Schlussfolgerung gekommen das es gar keinen Sinn macht...
Es kann natürlich auch einfach sein das es deswegen die Cube Edition gibt und ich mir einfach zu viele Gedanken darüber mache...

Ich warte jetzt noch ein bisschen vielleicht meldet sich @AdrianRichter auch mal. Er hat ja fast denselben Rahmen wie ich auch von Bike-Discount deswegen sollte er es ja wissen. Sollte er sich nicht melden bestelle ich mir trotzdem mal dem anderen Steuersatz und schau mal ob der passt...

Trotzdem noch einmal Danke, dass ihr euch die Zeit genommen und so schnell geantwortet habt!

LG Stefan


----------



## Zerzal (10. November 2019)

EinGaming schrieb:


> Den "empfohlenen" Steuersatz habe ich nicht genommen, da ich eben dachte, dass es der andere Steuersatz auch tut und ich dann 30€ gespart hätte...


In diesem Fall eher nicht. Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, Biken ist Verschleisssport. Rechne mal damit dass da immer mal wieder was anfällt....   
Was mich noch wundert. Wenn der Rahmen schon das 3. teuerste war, was für einen LRS hast du gewählt?


EinGaming schrieb:


> Er hat ja fast denselben Rahmen wie ich


Er hat den selben Rahmen wie Du, nur in bunt.


EinGaming schrieb:


> Sollte er sich nicht melden bestelle ich mir trotzdem mal dem anderen Steuersatz und schau mal ob der passt...


Ich denke mal du kommst bei FSA nicht um den Cube Orbit rum


----------



## EinGaming (10. November 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> In diesem Fall eher nicht. Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, Biken ist Verschleisssport. Rechne mal damit dass da immer mal wieder was anfällt....
> Was mich noch wundert. Wenn der Rahmen schon das 3. teuerste war, was für einen LRS hast du gewählt?



Das Biken ein Verschleissport ist, dass ist mir bewusst  Ich fange auch nicht neu an sondern habe ein Hardtail und fahre auch sehr Gerne mit dem Rennrad meines Vaters nur habe ich jetzt mal Lust auf was neues.

Den LRS hatte ich ganz Vergessen! Da habe ich folgenden genommen:





						SHIMANO Deore XT WH-M8020 Disc MTB-Laufradsatz kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

SHIMANO Deore XT WH-M8020 Disc MTB-Laufradsatz bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de
				



Der ist natürlich auch teurer als der Rahmen. Das war dann aber auch wirklich alles was Teurer als der Rahmen ist.



Zerzal schrieb:


> Er hat den selben Rahmen wie Du, nur in bunt.



Ok. Da war ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das Stimmt aber danke für den Hinweis!



Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du kommst bei FSA nicht um den Cube Orbit rum



Da Hast du wohl Recht.


----------



## Zerzal (10. November 2019)

EinGaming schrieb:


> SHIMANO Deore XT WH-M8020 Disc MTB-Laufradsatz kaufen | ROSE Bikes
> 
> 
> SHIMANO Deore XT WH-M8020 Disc MTB-Laufradsatz bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!
> ...


Hmmmm... Ich will Dir ja nicht den spass verderben. Aber als ideale würd ich das jetzt nicht umbedingt bezeichnen. ?



EinGaming schrieb:


> Ok. Da war ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das Stimmt aber danke für den Hinweis!


Kein Thema, bei mir steht auch noch so eine Teil rum wie du dir da angelacht hast.... Ich hoffe du hast keinen 0815 RS Dämpfer genommen.




EinGaming schrieb:


> Da Hast du wohl Recht.


Wäre mir lieber wenn nicht Frag doch mal dort nach wo du den gekauft hast.


----------



## EinGaming (10. November 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hmmmm... Ich will Dir ja nicht den spass verderben. Aber als ideale würd ich das jetzt nicht umbedingt bezeichnen. ?



Also mir ist bewusst das ich damit nicht bei den EWS mitfahren kann aber generell soll mein Fahrrad einfach ein gutes All-Mountain oder Touren Fully sein mit ein Paar Reserven... Da ich davor nur ein Hardtail und noch nie ein Fully hatte muss ich mich eh erst einmal ran tasten und ich glaube dafür reicht der LRS alle mal 



Zerzal schrieb:


> Kein Thema, bei mir steht auch noch so eine Teil rum wie du dir da angelacht hast.... Ich hoffe du hast keinen 0815 RS Dämpfer genommen.



Naja... Habe mir halt einen RS Monarch+ RC3 Debon Air geholt. Ich habe die ganze Geschichte hier im Thread gelesen das der Vielleicht vom Tune nicht zum Hinterbau passen wird aber das scheint bei mir ganz ok zu sein also ich bin mit dem zufrieden! 
Was du beim LRS, Dämpfer und den anderen Komponenten bedenken musst ist, dass das sowohl mein Erstes Fully überhaupt als auch mein erstes Custom Built überhaupt ist. Außerdem gehe ich noch in die Schule und da spielt Geld noch eine sehr Große rolle. Ich möchte mir zwar kein Billiges Fully für 1000€ zusammenbauen/kaufen. Aber ich habe mal alles ausgerechnet und mein Fully kostet am Ende nicht viel mehr als 2800€



Zerzal schrieb:


> Wäre mir lieber wenn nicht Frag doch mal dort nach wo du den gekauft hast.



Das hätte ich dann als nächstes gemacht. Also wenn mir jetzt hier keiner Weiterhelfen kann dann werde ich mal bei Bike-Discount anrufen oder ne Mail schreiben.


----------



## Zerzal (10. November 2019)

EinGaming schrieb:


> Also mir ist bewusst das ich damit nicht bei den EWS mitfahren kann aber generell soll mein Fahrrad einfach ein gutes All-Mountain oder Touren Fully sein mit ein Paar Reserven...


Verstehe, etwas der Falsche Rahmen dafür. Die aussage müsste lauten viele Reserven die auch noch etwas Tourentauglich sind 




EinGaming schrieb:


> glaube dafür reicht der LRS alle mal


Klar, kann man machen.


EinGaming schrieb:


> Ich habe die ganze Geschichte hier im Thread gelesen das der Vielleicht vom Tune nicht zum Hinterbau passen


Dann ist ja gut




EinGaming schrieb:


> aber das scheint bei mir ganz ok zu sein also ich bin mit dem zufrieden!


An was machst Du das fest? Konntest Du den schon fahren, so ohne Steuersatz 




EinGaming schrieb:


> Außerdem gehe ich noch in die Schule und da spielt Geld noch eine sehr Große rolle.


Easy, kenne das.... Dennoch hast dir dafür nicht umbedingt einen günstigen weg ausgesucht.


EinGaming schrieb:


> mein Fully kostet am Ende nicht viel mehr als 2800€


Ojee.... Ich sehe schon, das wird viel lehr Geld.... Sorry wenn ich so ehrlich bin. 2.8k....?mich würden mal die Komponenten interessieren die sonst noch so an den Rahmen kommen. Versteh mich nicht falsch, selber aufbauen und so, alles spassig und cool und ich will dir sicher nichts verderben. Aber 2.8k ist viel Geld.... Da hättest ja schon ein neues im Abendverkauf schiessen können ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinGaming (10. November 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> An was machst Du das fest? Konntest Du den schon fahren, so ohne Steuersatz



Ich habe mich schon einmal drauf gesetzt und hatte auch nach starkem einfedern noch viele Reserven... Ich weiß das ist keines Wegs Realistisch aber so auf den ersten Blick konnte ich für mich jetzt nichts Negatives feststellen das wird sich aber natürlich noch herausstellen.



Zerzal schrieb:


> Ojee.... Ich sehe schon, das wird viel lehr Geld.... Sorry wenn ich so ehrlich bin. 2.8k....?mich würden mal die Komponenten interessieren die sonst noch so an den Rahmen kommen. Versteh mich nicht falsch, selber aufbauen und so, alles spassig und cool und ich will dir sicher nichts verderben. Aber 2.8k ist viel Geld.... Da hättest ja schon ein neues im Abendverkauf schiessen können ?



Mir war schon klar das so eine Ähnliche Reaktion kommen wird... Hätte ich auch jetzt erst angefangen mit dem Wissen das ich über das Jahr gesammelt habe, hätte ich wahrscheinlich vieles anders gemacht. Zum Beispiel habe ich vor einem Jahr nicht verstanden warum man diesen "neuen" Boost Standart verwenden sollte und mir war das sehr lange zu kompliziert. Heutzutage hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich damit anfreunden können (Vor allem gibt es Boost Federgabeln irgendwie viel Günstiger und es war fast schon "schwer" eine mit den "normalen" Maßen zu finden). Also was ich damit sagen möchte das sich viel geändert hat und mit dem Built habe ich sehr viel Erfahrung gesammelt! Wie schon gesagt mein Erstes Fully und auch direkt ein Custom Built!

Zu den Komponenten versuche ich mal eine Liste zu machen ich werde bestimmt ein paar Sachen (viele Kleinigkeiten) vergessen:
Cube Stereo 160 HPA Race 27,5 Rahmen
RS Pike RCT3 Solo Air
RS Monarch+ RC3 Debon Air 
Shimano XT wh8020 Laufräder
Eigentlich Komplette XT Ausstattung also XT Bremsen + Bremsscheiben, XT Antrieb 1x11 die 8000er Reihe vorne 36 Zähne und hinten 11-40 Zähne und XT Shadow+ Schaltwerk
OneUp dropper Post V2 mit der i spec ii Remote
OneUp EDC tool mit dem Vorbau 
OneUp Griffe
RaceFace TurbineR Lenker
RaceFace Crank Boots (Kurbelschutz)
MAXXIS Assegai und Dissector Reifen
SDG Radar Sattel 
RS Fender Mudguard
FABRIC Cageless Bottle
Muc Off Tubeless Ventile in Rot und natürlich werde ich Tubeless fahren
Stealth Steckachsen
Funn Sattelklemme
Kettenführung (Da muss ich mich noch entscheiden aber der Preis ist schon in den ~2,8k enthalten)
Cube AM Pedale
3M Scotch Tape als Kettenstrebenschutz
3M Heli Tape als Schutzfolie
Drehmomentschlüssel (einer Von Radon für ~50€)
Shimano TL-BH62 zum Bremsleitung schneiden und "einstellen"
Einpresswerkzeug für den Dämpfer
Montagepasten/Fette usw.


Ich weiß das ist sehr durcheinander und wie schon gesagt fehlen da bestimmt noch ein paar Kleinteile aber sollte fast alles sein!


----------



## Zerzal (10. November 2019)

EinGaming schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ist keines Wegs Realistisch........ das wird sich aber natürlich noch herausstellen.


Richtig... 




EinGaming schrieb:


> Mir war schon klar das so eine Ähnliche Reaktion kommen wird... Hätte ich auch jetzt erst angefangen mit dem Wissen das ich über das Jahr gesammelt habe, hätte ich wahrscheinlich vieles anders gemacht. Zum Beispiel habe ich vor einem Jahr nicht verstanden warum man diesen "neuen" Boost Standart verwenden sollte und mir war das sehr lange zu kompliziert. Heutzutage hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich damit anfreunden können (Vor allem gibt es Boost Federgabeln irgendwie viel Günstiger und es war fast schon "schwer" eine mit den "normalen" Maßen zu finden). Also was ich damit sagen möchte das sich viel geändert hat und mit dem Built habe ich sehr viel Erfahrung gesammelt! Wie schon gesagt mein Erstes Fully und auch direkt ein Custom Built!


Klingt zuversichtlich.





EinGaming schrieb:


> Zu den Komponenten versuche ich mal eine Liste zu machen ich werde bestimmt ein paar Sachen (viele Kleinigkeiten) vergessen:
> Cube Stereo 160 HPA Race 27,5 Rahmen
> RS Pike RCT3 Solo Air
> RS Monarch+ RC3 Debon Air
> ...


Schaut eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aus. Auch in Anbetracht deiner errechneten Summe. Eigentlich, wäre da Die Boost Geschichte nicht. Die schränkt einen halt schon ein. Kenne das. Fahre auch noch alles Bikes ohne das Boost gedönns....
Allerdings wundere ich mich weshalb Du nicht ein paar gebrauchte Teile in betracht gezogen hast.  Gerade jetzt wo alles auf den Boost und 29“er Zug aufspringt, sollten eigentlich massenhaft gute Teile günstig zu bekommen sein.

Der Monarch in debon halt... Falls den noch tauschen könntest, ein Bekannter hat eventuell noch einen Fox mit 15er Stereo Tune....

Dein Antrieb wirkt optimistisch. Entweder lebst Du in einer Topfflachen Region oder hast echt dicke Beine
36T / 40 ist schon echt hart....
Warum keine GX  Eagle? Die ist ja im Bikemarkt gut vertreten...

Das EDC Tool ist witzig, mMn aber Geldverschwendung.

Mudguard halte ich mittlerweile für, durchaus sogar gefährlichen, Schwachsinn.

Kettenführung reichen zB. die 77 Design oder die kleine One Up locker.

Die Cube AM Pedal sind der letzte misst... Hatt ich mal, kaum Grip auch nicht mit 5.10 




EinGaming schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ist sehr durcheinander und wie schon gesagt fehlen da bestimmt noch ein paar Kleinteile aber sollte fast alles sein!


Nöö eigentlich schon ganz gut


----------



## EinGaming (11. November 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Allerdings wundere ich mich weshalb Du nicht ein paar gebrauchte Teile in betracht gezogen hast.  Gerade jetzt wo alles auf den Boost und 29“er Zug aufspringt, sollten eigentlich massenhaft gute Teile günstig zu bekommen sein.



Auch wenn es vielleicht günstiger ist und eventuell auch Vorteile hat, halte ich eher Abstand von gebrauchten Teilen. Ich möchte nämlich einfach dass das Bike komplett neu ist ohne jegliche Gebrauchsspuren. Desweiteren weiß man nie zu 100% (Auser natürlich von einem Freund oder man hat selber alter Teile) ob bei einem Gebrauchten Teil nicht doch etwas Kaputt ist und es im schlimmsten Fall vielleicht zum Sturz kommt.



Zerzal schrieb:


> Der Monarch in debon halt... Falls den noch tauschen könntest, ein Bekannter hat eventuell noch einen Fox mit 15er Stereo Tune....



Bevor ich den nicht Richtig getestet habe, habe ich eigentlich nicht vor den zu wechseln. Ich bin da eigentlich sehr optimistisch 



Zerzal schrieb:


> Dein Antrieb wirkt optimistisch. Entweder lebst Du in einer Topfflachen Region oder hast echt dicke Beine
> 36T / 40 ist schon echt hart....
> Warum keine GX  Eagle? Die ist ja im Bikemarkt gut vertreten...



Also ich lebe zumindest in keiner Berglandschaft. Ich habe ca. 1Km von meinem Haus entfernt einen ganz netten Trail wo man am Ende selbst Hoch pedalieren muss aber da beträgt die Steigung max. 8° und das bekomme ich auf jeden Fall hin. Der Nächste Trail wäre dann der Woodpecker in Stuttgart (Falls dir der was sagt) und da kann man ja am Ende entweder selbst oder wieder mit der Bahn Hoch fahren  und wie schon erwähnt fahre ich auch gerne mit dem Rennrad meines Vaters und würde einfach mal behaupten das ich sehr Fit in den Beinen Bin 

Noch zu der Frage warum ich keine GX Eagle habe. Das liegt einfach daran das ich mit Shimano wirklich aufgewachsen bin also ich hatte noch nie was anderes. Ich bin natürlich mal Sram probegefahren aber da hat mir der Hebel einfach gar nicht gefallen.



Zerzal schrieb:


> Das EDC Tool ist witzig, mMn aber Geldverschwendung.
> 
> Mudguard halte ich mittlerweile für, durchaus sogar gefährlichen, Schwachsinn.
> 
> ...



Also mMn ist das EDC Tool echt Praktisch. Da ich eigentlich eh immer ein Multitool dabei habe falls mal was ist muss ich jetzt gar nicht mehr daran denken. Ich habe es immer dabei, es stört nicht und kommt immer gut bei Leuten an die es noch nicht kennen  Außerdem kann ich in dem "Behälter" der dabei ist ein bisschen Geld mitnehmen und kann so eigentlich einen Ganzen Tag ohne Rucksack rumfahren.

Beim Mudguard muss ich gestehen das ich den eher für die Optik gekauft habe, da ich wenn es Stark regnet eigentlich nicht im Wald fahre sondern dann halt einfach so ein bisschen rumfahre... Also es wird halt nie so richtig schlammig wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Aber warum sollten die Gefährlich sein? Also ich habe davon noch nie was gehört das die Gefährlich sind...

Wie gesagt bei der Kettenführung oder eigentlich eher ein Bashguard muss ich mich noch entscheiden aber danke für den Tipp 

Das die Cube AM Pedale nicht so gut sein sollen habe ich glaube ich sogar in diesen Thread auch schon einmal gelesen jedoch finde ich die Farblich und auch so ganz gut und wollte die einfach mal Testen. Falls ich merke das die wirklich gar nichts taugen dann werde ich die auf jeden Fall wechseln!

Danke nochmals für die ganzen Tipps und das du dir die Zeit nimmst ist echt nett


----------



## Zerzal (11. November 2019)

EinGaming schrieb:


> Auch wenn es vielleicht günstiger ist und eventuell auch Vorteile hat, halte ich eher Abstand von gebrauchten Teilen. Ich möchte nämlich einfach dass das Bike komplett neu ist ohne jegliche Gebrauchsspuren. Desweiteren weiß man nie zu 100% (Auser natürlich von einem Freund oder man hat selber alter Teile) ob bei einem Gebrauchten Teil nicht doch etwas Kaputt ist und es im schlimmsten Fall vielleicht zum Sturz kommt.


Gut, kann ich nachvollziehen. Wobei man einem LRS schon ansehen kann ob man besser die Finger von lässt. Antrieb sehe ich jetzt auch nicht so problematisch. Nen Lenker zB. Würd ich jetzt aber auch nicht gebraucht kaufen. Nicht mal von nem Kumpel 




EinGaming schrieb:


> Also ich lebe zumindest in keiner Berglandschaft. Ich habe ca. 1Km von meinem Haus entfernt einen ganz netten Trail wo man am Ende selbst Hoch pedalieren muss aber da beträgt die Steigung max. 8° und das bekomme ich auf jeden Fall hin. Der Nächste Trail wäre dann der Woodpecker in Stuttgart (Falls dir der was sagt) und da kann man ja am Ende entweder selbst oder wieder mit der Bahn Hoch fahren  und wie schon erwähnt fahre ich auch gerne mit dem Rennrad meines Vaters und würde einfach mal behaupten das ich sehr Fit in den Beinen Bin


Die Gegend sagt mir was, der Trail nicht.
Allerdings glaube ich ja das Du da etwas daneben liegst bei der Übersetzung. Ich kann mich irren gut möglich. Aber ich fahr neben Enduro auch XC und Rennrad.... und das in den Alpen... 36T/40 ist hart Passt das 36t KB überhaupt noch an den Rahmen?

Was fährst den an deinem HT. Noch 2 oder gar 3fach? Falls ja, mach dich auf was gefasst 
Mit dem RR ist es nur schwer zu vergleichen... 

Kannst hier mal die Daten von deinem aktuellen HT eingeben. Und mit den Daten von 36t/40 vergleiche.  Dann weist Du welche Übersetzung an deinem aktuellen Rad in etwa der leichtesten an deinem neuen enspricht. Dann gehst mit dem HT und dem theoretisch leichtesten Gang mal spüren wie es ist 
Und dann denkst dir noch die dicken Reifen dazu....  Aber wie gesagt, ich kann mich Irren, und wenn, dann Respekt!?





EinGaming schrieb:


> Also mMn ist das EDC Tool echt Praktisch. Da ich eigentlich eh immer ein Multitool dabei habe falls mal was ist muss ich jetzt gar nicht mehr daran denken. Ich habe es immer dabei, es stört nicht und kommt immer gut bei Leuten an die es noch nicht kennen  Außerdem kann ich in dem "Behälter" der dabei ist ein bisschen Geld mitnehmen und kann so eigentlich einen Ganzen Tag ohne Rucksack rumfahren


Stimmt, wenn Leute da sind die es nicht kennen ist‘s Lustig.
Aber auf Rucksack, insbesondere mit integriertem Rückenprotektor und Knieschonern, wirst über kurz oder lang bei der Kategorie Bike nicht hinweg kommen 




EinGaming schrieb:


> Beim Mudguard muss ich gestehen das ich den eher für die Optik gekauft habe, da ich wenn es Stark regnet eigentlich nicht im Wald fahre sondern dann halt einfach so ein bisschen rumfahre... Also es wird halt nie so richtig schlammig wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Aber warum sollten die Gefährlich sein? Also ich habe davon noch nie was gehört das die Gefährlich sind...


Optik... ?  ?
Eine Bekannte hat sich einen Stein im Reifen hochgezogen und der hat sich dann unter dem Mudguard verklemmt. Ergebnis, Abflug mit 40sachen-Intensivstation. Glücklicherweise im Park, da dementsprechende Ausrüstung getragen. Ohne Integralhelm, wär das sehr ungünstig ausgegangen... Klar, sicher eine Verkettung vielen Unglücks....





EinGaming schrieb:


> Das die Cube AM Pedale nicht so gut sein sollen habe ich glaube ich sogar in diesen Thread auch schon einmal gelesen jedoch finde ich die Farblich und auch so ganz gut und wollte die einfach mal Testen. Falls ich merke das die wirklich gar nichts taugen dann werde ich die auf jeden Fall wechseln!


Zur Not die dämlichen Cube Pins durch vernünftige m3, ich meinte sollten passen, ersetzt. Dann gript das wie es soll  aber aufpassen aufs schienbein




EinGaming schrieb:


> Danke nochmals für die ganzen Tipps und das du dir die Zeit nimmst ist echt nett


Kein Thema.....


----------



## Black-Falcon (11. November 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Gut, kann ich nachvollziehen. Wobei man einem LRS schon ansehen kann ob man besser die Finger von lässt.


Das du der Felge einen Höhenschlag ansiehst, will ich sehen...?

@EinGaming
Hatte überlegt ob ich dazu etwas schreiben soll oder nicht...
Da du allerdings noch am Anfang stehst und offenbar für Tips dankbar bist, ein paar kleine Anmerkungen:
1.) Die Pedale taugen nicht wirklich viel... @Zerzal hat(te) sie und wenn er davon abrät, kannst dich schon darauf verlassen...
Du sagst doch selbst, dass du sie eventuell tauschen willst. Warum dann zweimal kaufen und nicht gleich das Richtige?!
2.) Wie schon erwähnt: Die Übersetzung ist sehr hoch gegriffen!
_Falls _du noch tauschen kannst, wähle wenigstens die 11-42er Kassette und ein 32 oder 34T-Kettenblatt.
3.) Dir ist bewusst, dass der Asegai _mit _das größte Grip-Potential am Markt hat und damit nicht gerade leicht zu treten sein wird?
Zudem ist speziell dieser Reifen, nur als WT-Version zu bekommen. Bedeutet, dass er für Felgen mit einer Innenweite von 30-40mm optimiert ist.
Bei deinem LRS wird das Profil also nie _so _funktionieren, wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen!

Hoffentlich hilft dir das, deine Entscheidungen teilweise nochmal zu überdenken. ?


----------



## Zerzal (11. November 2019)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Das du der Felge einen Höhenschlag ansiehst, will ich sehen...?


Naja, wenn jemand einen vernünftiges Laufrad verkaufen will und nix dabei ist, kann man schon mal nach einer Probefahrt verlangen... Mann kann natürlich immer nen griff ins Klo machen. Das geht aber auch mit neuen günstigen LRS...  Und meist haben die Reifen mehr schlag oder Unwucht.

Ergänzend....


Black-Falcon schrieb:


> 1.) Die Pedale taugen nicht wirklich viel... @Zerzal hat(te) sie und wenn er davon abrät, kannst dich schon darauf verlassen...


 Es soll ja auch Leute geben die die gut finden....????



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> _Falls _du noch tauschen kannst, wähle wenigstens die 11-42er Kassette und ein 32 oder 34T-Kettenblatt.


Eventuell lieber gleich die 11-46er Kassette... ? (Ich hoffe ja Du hast das Schaltwerk mit dem Langen Käfig genommen)



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> 3.) Dir ist bewusst, dass der Asegai _mit _das größte Grip-Potential am Markt hat und damit nicht gerade leicht zu treten sein wird?
> Zudem ist speziell dieser Reifen, nur als WT-Version zu bekommen. Bedeutet, dass er für Felgen mit einer Innenweite von 30-40mm optimiert ist.
> Bei deinem LRS wird das Profil also nie _so _funktionieren, wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen!


Das ist mir noch völlig entgangen.... Und @Black-Falcon versteht was von der Materie, wenn der das sagt, hör lieber drauf... Musst ich auch schon lernen  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinGaming (4. Dezember 2019)

Lange ist es her das ich geantwortet habe also erst einmal Entschuldigung dafür. Ich hoffe natürlich trotzdem das ihr auf zukünftige Beiträge noch eingehen werdet   



Zerzal schrieb:


> Die Gegend sagt mir was, der Trail nicht.
> Allerdings glaube ich ja das Du da etwas daneben liegst bei der Übersetzung. Ich kann mich irren gut möglich. Aber ich fahr neben Enduro auch XC und Rennrad.... und das in den Alpen... 36T/40 ist hart Passt das 36t KB überhaupt noch an den Rahmen?
> 
> Was fährst den an deinem HT. Noch 2 oder gar 3fach? Falls ja, mach dich auf was gefasst
> ...



Mit dem Kettenblatt habe ich mich geirrt. Ich war irgendwie komplett davon überzeugt das Shimano auch ein 36t KB für einen 1x11 Antrieb anbietet 
Also habe ich ein 34t KB und keins mit 36t.

Am HT fahre ich einen 2x11 Antrieb mit genau der gleichen Kassette und vorne 26/36t. Genau deswegen bin ich auch davon überzeugt das ich mit der Kombi 34t vorne und 40t hinten in meiner Umgebung alles schaffen werde 
Nehmt es mir nicht Böse aber ich glaube ich kann schon ganz gut einschätzen was für mir zu schwer ist. Vielleicht vergleicht ihr das auch zu sehr mit den Steigungen die ihr so in der Umgebung habt und seit da anderes gewöhnt? Also ich bin mir mit der Antriebs Geschichte ziemlich sicher und zu not ist die Kassette ein Verschleißteil und wird gegen eine mit 11-46t getauscht 



Zerzal schrieb:


> Aber auf Rucksack, insbesondere mit integriertem Rückenprotektor und Knieschonern, wirst über kurz oder lang bei der Kategorie Bike nicht hinweg kommen



Das weiß ich aber für kleine Ausfahrten wenn man einfach mal ein bisschen rumfahren möchte kann man dann auch mal ohne Rucksack los 



Zerzal schrieb:


> Optik... ?  ?
> Eine Bekannte hat sich einen Stein im Reifen hochgezogen und der hat sich dann unter dem Mudguard verklemmt. Ergebnis, Abflug mit 40sachen-Intensivstation. Glücklicherweise im Park, da dementsprechende Ausrüstung getragen. Ohne Integralhelm, wär das sehr ungünstig ausgegangen... Klar, sicher eine Verkettung vielen Unglücks....



Das hört sich nicht gut an  Ich habe also nochmal darüber nachgedacht und beim anschauen des Rades eh festgestellt, dass das nichts wird. Es ist selbst ohne Mudguard schon nicht so viel Platz zwischen Gabel und Reifen vorhanden deswegen werde ich darauf verzichten. Danke also noch einmal für den Denkanstoß 



Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Das du der Felge einen Höhenschlag ansiehst, will ich sehen...?
> 
> @EinGaming
> Hatte überlegt ob ich dazu etwas schreiben soll oder nicht...
> ...



Zum ersten Punkt was die Pedale betrifft:
Ich habe sie jetzt schon und werde sie erstmal ausprobieren. Außerdem sind Pedale mehr oder weniger Verschleißteile also irgendwann werden die eh getauscht. 
Falls ihr aber ein Paar Empfehlungen/Vorschläge für Pedale habt dann immer her damit 
Jedoch sollten die Pedale ein paar Kriterien erfüllen:

Preislich sollten sie in der gleichen Liga spielen
Von der Form her sollten sie Simpel sein also jetzt nichts extravagantes.
Farblich entweder in einem Passenden Rot oder Schwarz

Wie gesagt bin ich für Vorschläge immer offen 


Den Zweiten Punkt habe ich ja schon beantwortet 


Zum dritten Punkt was die Reifen betrifft:
Ja ich weiß das die Reifen für Felgen mit einer Innenbreite von 30-40mm Optimiert sind. Es gab jedoch eine Offizielle Antwort von Maxxis, dass wenn die Innenbreite jetzt nicht zu stark von dem Wert abweicht (Meine Felgen haben eine Innenbreite von 27,9mm) das man dann logischerweise keinen Vorteil aber auch keinen Nachteil dadurch hat.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag 



Jetzt würde ich aber gerne noch einmal auf die aller erste Frage zurückkommen und zwar die mit dem Steuersatz. Bei mir ist es halt so, dass das untere Lager eigentlich perfekt in den Rahmen passt und ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe, dass das bei Cube bis 2013 sogar so war das es oben Semi integriert und unten voll integriert ist. Jetzt ist der Rahmen aber nicht aus 2013 und auf allen Bildern die ich von dem Fahrrad gesehen habe konnte ich eigentlich ziemlich sicher eine Untere Lagerschale erkennen... Fühlt sich vielleicht von euch jemand in der Lage oder hatte eh schon vor den Steuersatz mal "auszubauen" und mal nachzuschauen wie das bei euch aussieht? Natürlich erwarte ich das nicht aber Fragen kostet ja nichts 

Das wars dann auch eigentlich erst einmal von meiner Seite aus. Nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an euch beide, dass ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt mir zu helfen


----------



## McFirehead (26. Februar 2020)

Hey Leute,

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Mein Hans Dampf am Hinterrad hat sich gestern leider verabschiedet. Hab mir einen Schnitt in der Seitenwand geholt.
Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzreifen und bin mir noch nicht sicher welchen Reifen ich aufziehen möchte.
Zur Auswahl stehen aktuell:

Schwalbe Hans Dampf Addix Soft 27,5x2,35 Super Gravity

Maxxis Minion DHR 2 als 3C Maxxterra DoubleDown 27,5x2,4WT

Continental Der Baron Projekt 27,5x2,4 ProTection Apex

Continental Trail King 27,5x2,4 ProTection Apex

Mein Fahrprofil ist 70% Hometrails im Pfälzerwald und den Rest verbringe ich übers Jahr auf diversen Flowtrails, im Bikeurlaub in Österreich( Sölden, Saalbach, Serfaus, Schladming) und ein paar Tage im Bikepark Willingen.

Fahrfertig wiege ich aktuell ca. 90kg

Vorne hab ich noch einen Magic Marry drauf und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Habt Ihr mit einem der Reifen erfahrungen gemacht, speziell auch auf dem Stereo zwecks Platzverhältnisse.

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Duc851 (26. Februar 2020)

Sicher dass du hinten eine superweiche Gummimischung haben möchtest? Und Downhill Karkasse (wobei die am Hinterrad je nach Einsatzgebiet durchaus Sinn macht) ? 

Was muss der Reifen können? 
Winter, Schlamm, Lehm, Fels, einigermaßen Rollen? Wo liegen die Prioritäten?

Welche Maulweite haben deine Felgen? Unter 30mm sind beispielsweise MAXXIS 2.4/2.5 WT nix. Wobei es am Hinterrad noch gehen könnte. Vorne ist es da kritischer.

Wegen Reifenbreiten kannst du mal die Silberfische Reifenbreiten-Datenbank googeln. Die ist da ganz gut.


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Februar 2020)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl stehen aktuell:
> 
> Schwalbe Hans Dampf Addix Soft 27,5x2,35 Super Gravity
> 
> ...


Die Bedingungen im Pfälzerwald sind mir nicht unbekannt... Doch weißt du selbst das es je nach Jahreszeit und Gebiet, schon stark variieren kann... Daher musst halt selbst wissen was du genau suchst:
HD und TK würde ich eher zur Mittelklasse zählen; besonders was den Grip angeht. Rollen anständig, doch es gibt schnellere und natürlich "griffigere".
Den Baron würde ich eher mit dem HighrollerII vergleichen, da in weichen Böden besser...
Der DHR2 ist mMn besser auf trockenerem Boden.


McFirehead schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mit einem der Reifen erfahrungen gemacht, speziell auch auf dem Stereo zwecks Platzverhältnisse.


Der HB des alten Stereos ist leider nicht der breiteste. Die von dir gennten Reifen sollten allerdings alle mit "ausreichend" Freigängigkeit hineinpassen. Dank steiferer Karkasse, bauen diese i.d.R. alle etwas schmaler (und dafür höher)... 
Der Platz nach oben war, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, allerdings auch nicht riesig. Doch wenn du nicht gerade auf einen 2.5er DHF WT oder Butcher 2.6 bestehst, sollte sich das ausgehen! ?


Duc851 schrieb:


> Sicher dass du hinten eine superweiche Gummimischung haben möchtest? Und Downhill Karkasse (wobei die am Hinterrad je nach Einsatzgebiet durchaus Sinn macht) ?


McFirehead hat doch schon die richtige Mischung ausgewählt... Weder Addix Soft, noch Maxxterra sind am HR unfahrbar. Bei MaxxGrip oder SuperSoft würde ich deine Sorge eher verstehen. 
Und zur Karkasse: Wenn er im bzw. vor dem Bikeurlaub nicht ständig die Reifen wechseln möchte, ist er mit SG bzw. DD doch bestens bedient. So unterirdisch rollen die nun auch nicht...


----------



## McFirehead (26. Februar 2020)

@Duc851 Meine Maulweite ist 25mm. Habe aber schon hier in Forum gelesen das die Breite bei 2,4 WT ausreichen sollte.
Meine Vorlieben liegen eher im Waldboden bei trockenen bis feuchten Bedingungen.
Lehm und Schlamm eher weniger.
Der Reifen sollte eher ein Allrounder sein, da seh ich für mich den Maxxis halt schon sehr stark. Bei Maxxis hab ich nur das Problem wegen der Tubeless Montage, da Maxxis ja keine ammoniakhaltige Dichtmittel freigibt und ich deswegen ein neues ordern müsste. Am Bike meiner Freundin hat der Baron vorne eine echt gute Figur gemacht und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er hinten auch nicht schlecht ist.
Die Karkasse sollte aber auf jedenfall eine der oben genannten sein, da ich mit meinem Gewicht dann auch mit weniger Luftdruck keine Durchschläge befürchten muss.


----------



## Werratte (26. Februar 2020)

Michelin WildEnduro Rear wäre noch ein Kandidat


----------



## Duc851 (26. Februar 2020)

McFirehead schrieb:


> @Duc851 Meine Maulweite ist 25mm. Habe aber schon hier in Forum gelesen das die Breite bei 2,4 WT ausreichen sollte.




Bin ich anderer Meinung. Aber nachdem manche auch nicht merken dass Maxxis Reifen im Winter verhärten und trotzdem auf den Grip schwören wundert mich nix mehr. 

Wie gesagt, hinten sind 25mm MW Grad noch OK, vorne keinesfalls unter 30mm MW nen Maxxis 2.4/2.5 WT, speziell nicht den Minion.

Bei deinem Profil ist der DHR2 wahrscheinlich gut geeignet. Wenns etwas besser Rollen soll wäre der Minion DHF auch gut. 3C Maxxterra passt. Wenn der Reifen auch bei unter 5°C funktionieren soll am besten Maxxpro.


----------



## McFirehead (26. Februar 2020)

@Duc851 @Black-Falcon 

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Ich hab jetzt mal nach dem DHR II geschaut und der ist momentan nicht lieferbar als WT Version. Deswegen bleibt mir nur noch die Möglichkeit den 2.3 zu nehmen, obwohl der noch schmaler ist als mein alter Hans Dampf. Merkt man den Unterschied?
Oder ich greife zum 2.4 Baron Projekt, denke damit mache ich auch nichts falsch.


----------



## Black-Falcon (28. Februar 2020)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal nach dem DHR II geschaut und der ist momentan nicht lieferbar als WT Version. Deswegen bleibt mir nur noch die Möglichkeit den 2.3 zu nehmen, obwohl der noch schmaler ist als mein alter Hans Dampf. Merkt man den Unterschied?


Der DHR2 in 2.3 baut definitiv kleiner! Sowohl in der Breite, als auch in der Höhe... Gerade letzteres hat einen Nachteil: Geringere Eigendämpfung.
Je nachdem wie wichtig dir das ist, kann das schon den Ausschlag geben.


McFirehead schrieb:


> Oder ich greife zum 2.4 Baron Projekt, denke damit mache ich auch nichts falsch.


Mit diesem machst sicher nichts falsch...

PS: Welche Mary hast eigentlich vorne drauf?
Nehme an die Soft-Mischung in SG…
Falls diese schon etwas abgefahren bzw. älter ist, gäbe es noch eine andere Option:
Pack den Reifen aufs HR und vorne einen Neuen (z.B.: SuperSoft oder MaxxGrip) drauf.


----------



## McFirehead (28. Februar 2020)

@Black-Falcon
Ich habe mir jetzt mal den DHR 2 in 2.3 bestellt. Ich werde das jetzt einfach mal für meine Bedürfnisse testen. Hatte da einfach ein persönliches Interesse dran wie sich der Reifen fährt und ob er mir gefällt. Wen ich merken sollte das es ein Fehlgriff war, dann werde ich zum Baron Projekt greifen und hab dann halt mal ein wenig Lehrgeld bezahlt.

Aber vielen Dank nochmal für deine Rückmeldung. Ich werde berichten wie der Reifen sich schlägt

Und vorne fahre ich aktuell noch den Magic Marry als Trailstar in der SG Variante. Da wird denke ich im laufe der Saison ein neuer fällig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFirehead (19. Juli 2020)

Guten Abend Leute,

Mein Cube hat es heute erwischt.

Mir ist die Schraube am unteren Hauptlager abgerissen. Leider weiß ich nicht ob es heute passiert ist oder schon am Freitag, da ich dieses Wochenende in Willingen war.

Ein paar Leute hatten hier schon das Problem.
Wie habt Ihr die Schraube raus bekommen?
Hat sich euer Hinterbau verzogen?( Ist aktuell meine größte Sorge)

Hier noch ein Bild der Schraube:










Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruß

Marcel ?


----------



## Black-Falcon (20. Juli 2020)

McFirehead schrieb:


> Ein paar Leute hatten hier schon das Problem.
> Wie habt Ihr die Schraube raus bekommen?


Hi Marcel,
da wirst du wohl nur mit einem Schrauben*aus*dreher weiterkommen...
Schraube vorsichtig anbohren bzw. mit einem Körner markieren und dann mit dem Ausdreher entfernen.
Im Idealfall nimmst vorher noch etwas WD-40, um die Schraube leichter zu lösen!

PS: Bitte auf das richtige Durchmesser des Ausrehers achten, damit du nicht das Gewinde des HB's beschädigst... ?


----------



## McFirehead (21. Juli 2020)

@Black-Falcon 

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps.
Hab mir einen Ausdreher besorgt, aber beim anbohren hab ich die Schraube ohne den Ausdreher entfernen können.


----------



## Scombrus (21. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Cube Stereo 160 HPA Rase aus 2016.
Mein Innenlager ist hinüber und möchte getauscht werden.
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann brauche ich ein Pressfit-Lager und bei meiner Race Face Kurbel mit 24mm Durchmesser.
Allerdings konnte ich keine Angaben zur Einbaubreite etc. finden.

Liege ich da mit diesem Lager richtig?









						XT BB-MT800-PA Hollowtech II Press-Fit Innenlager
					

Die neuen DEORE XT Kurbeln FC-M8000 drehen sich in einem überarbeiteten HOLLOWTECH II Innenlager, wahlweise als Press-Fit (BB-MT800-PA) oder Schraub-Typ (MT800). Dank kleinerer und leichterer Lager und eines bereits bei der XTR...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Zerzal (22. November 2020)

Scombrus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein Cube Stereo 160 HPA Rase aus 2016.
> Mein Innenlager ist hinüber und möchte getauscht werden.
> ...


Ja müsste passen!


----------



## tubu (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

jemand eine Idee, wo ich den Rahmen für das Stereo 160 HPA SL 27.5 iridium´n´green 2017 oder Race 27.5 black´n´grey 2018 in 20 Zoll Rahmengröße herbekomme ? Oder vielleicht möchte jemand nur den Rahmen verkaufen ?

Danke und Grüße
Thomas


----------



## CPU (6. Dezember 2020)

bei ebay isn action team frameset.


----------



## tubu (6. Dezember 2020)

CPU schrieb:


> bei ebay isn action team frameset.


Danke habe ich gesehen. Ist ein Carbon ung 22er, suche allerdings Alu und 20er Rahmen


----------



## Xplosive1984 (22. September 2021)

Hallo Stereo Fahrer,
bei mir fällt demnächst der wechsel des Innenlagers an.
Weiß jemand welches Maß das Pressfit Innenlager beim Stereo 160 HPA Pro 2015 hat?
Konnte im Netz nichts finden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nixblick0815 (22. April 2022)

Cube Stereo HPA 160 BJ2015 für 1600.-€ zu teuer?​Ist eher ein Enduro als Trailbike oder?


----------



## rider1970 (22. April 2022)

Etwas mehr Info wäre gut:
Neu, gebraucht, verheizt....
Garantie, Service Federelemente usw. 
Fahrprofil, Einsatzzeit....

Aus heutiger Sicht wo die meisten Räder immer länger werden, ist die Kiste eher kurz...


----------



## TheMiB (23. April 2022)

Das 2015er ist noch kürzer als das 2016/2017/2018er Modell. Die Geometrie ist also wirklich nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Für mein gut gepflegtes 2016 HPA SL (Neu ca. 3000), mit mehr Trail als Enduro oder Park würde ich heute aber auch so um die 1500-1.600 nehmen. Als gemütliches 1 für alles Bike taugt es in jedem Fall. Beim 2015er je nach Ausstattung müsste man noch ein bissl abziehen. Wenn es dann auch noch runtergerockt ist mit Wartungsstau etc. etwas mehr.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## Deleted 210077 (23. April 2022)

7 Jahre altes Rad für €1600? Finde den Fehler.


----------



## Nixblick0815 (23. April 2022)

TheMiB schrieb:


> Die Geometrie ist also wirklich nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


Frage: was/warum ist denn heutzutage besser von der Geometrie her?


----------



## TheMiB (23. April 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> 7 Jahre altes Rad für €1600? Finde den Fehler.


das liegt aber an der aktuellen Marktsituation. Normal wären die bei gutem Zustand Teile ggf. einzeln 1200 wert und im Paket dann um die 1000. Neue Bikes sind, so denn das Wunschmodell verfügbar ist, dann locker auch mal bei 3500-4000.


Nixblick0815 schrieb:


> Frage: was/warum ist denn heutzutage besser von der Geometrie her?


Aktuell würde ich gerade wenn Enduro oder Park das Ziel wäre etwa längeres (Reach so ab 450-460mm bei größe L/20")wählen oder ggf. ein älteres Modell mit kurzem Sitzrohr eine Nummer größer als Normal auswählen. Das 2015er stereo liegt glaube rund bei 430mm und das 2016er bei 440mm. ggf. auch gleich über 29" oder Mullet nachdenken?

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

